# Chinese UAV News & Discussions (Strictly)



## a1b2c145

her name is "yilong" in chinese









UAV----CH3 








UAV---????








A5 drops precision-guided bombs


----------



## CardSharp

I truly believe UAV's are going to take over from conventional fighters and bombers to a significant extent.

Thanks for all the great pics guys.


----------



## qwerrty

..................................................................


----------



## qwerrty

...........................................


----------



## qwerrty

.......................


----------



## qwerrty

.................................................


----------



## qwerrty

.......................................


----------



## qwerrty

...................................


----------



## qwerrty

.................


----------



## qwerrty

................




?




?


----------



## TaimiKhan

*Great collection of the Chinese UAVs picture wise, hope specification wise also the thread is updated with passage of time. 

I am making this thread a Sticky thread for just Chinese UAVs, would be great to watch Chinese UAVs pictures and specifications. *


----------



## aimarraul

*Blue hawk 200W*

Range: 2000km
Endurance: 12 hours














*W-50*
Speed&#65306;180kph
Endurance: 4~6 hours









*ASN-207*

Range: 600km


----------



## BATMAN

'Shark' would have been more appropirate name for Blue hawk.


----------



## aimarraul

&#8220;lei niao"




"lan jian"


----------



## Akasa

According to several Chinese reports, the main *heavy* UCAV in the PLAAF are:
*- Thunderbolt UCAV
- Dark Sword UCAV
- Combat Eagle UCAV*

All of these *UCAV*s are jet-powered.

The Thunderbolt UCAV is officially entering service in 2010. It resembles the Global Hawk.

The Dark Sword UCAV already developed and is currently in testing, service time expected in a few years.

The Combat Eagle UCAV started development in 1994 and made its first flight in 2002. It is comparable to the X-47B.

That's all the dates information I could extract from the 
reports.


----------



## mughaljee

Which one is near to us drones like !






* & *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Did China get Armed UAVs similar to Predator drone of USA? or this tech also lept as secret?


----------



## TaimiKhan

rockstar said:


> Did China get Armed UAVs similar to Predator drone of USA? or this tech also lept as secret?



They are making different models armed with different types of missiles. For now, no official confirmation, but Chinese defence companies have shown lot of models and concepts for users as per their requirement.


----------



## applesauce

rockstar said:


> Did China get Armed UAVs similar to Predator drone of USA? or this tech also lept as secret?



the chinese drones(ones in service and near being in service) are geared towards local use rather than global. though companies have shown an interested in long range systems like the US and china is presumably working on it. in short yes they have armed UAVs but mostly in limited service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

applesauce said:


> the chinese drones(ones in service and near being in service) are geared towards local use rather than global. though companies have shown an interested in long range systems like the US and china is presumably working on it. in short yes they have armed UAVs but mostly in limited service.



Exactly. China isn't going to aim for power projection (not fully invest in it any ways) until she is certain that the nation could be protected from external intrusions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

..............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

.........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

........................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

In recent years, many types of UAVs have been developed in China by various universities, research institutes and manufactures. However most of them failed to enter series production or the service due to their poor performance and relatively primitive techology utilized. As a result, only a handful modern UAVs with sufficient technological sophistication are lucky enough to enter the service with the PLA Army.* A recent news (January 2010) indicated a UCAV prototype (Pterosaur I, similar to American MQ-1 Predator) developed by the 611 Institute successfully locked on a ground target and destroyed it with a KD-10 ATGM.*
Chinese Military Aviation | China Air Force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bigoren

UFO look uav? cool


----------



## hk299792458

Does Dark Sword reach IOC?


----------



## hk299792458

Smart video for a chinese UAV


----------



## cloneman

UAV low temp solid composit wing:


----------



## cloneman

Tiny UAV:


----------



## cloneman

Chinese long rang UCAV by the SAC?












Noteictures credits to CD and Sinodefence forum


----------



## cloneman

UAV shows the targets to the artillery:


----------



## cloneman

UAV shows the targets to the artillery:


----------



## cloneman




----------



## qwerrty

........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty




----------



## yangtomous

---------- Post added at 03:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------


----------



## yangtomous




----------



## aimarraul

http://military.people.com.cn/GB/42967/5065103.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nav

Any specification???


----------



## gagaga

i was just kidding sorry aimarraul


----------



## Way to go

Two big wings at the tail.


----------



## mautkimaut

Wow really impressive... pretty good copy of predator and reaper


----------



## acetophenol

name of this bird???


----------



## qwerrty

this is a new one with box-wing, much bigger. look at the size compare to those men..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

VERY HUGE
















cac new UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AvidSpice

Awesome! She's a beauty!


----------



## DarK-LorD

Looks like a IAI Eitan,though smaller.Looks cool though.


----------



## IND151

this bird rocks


----------



## untitled

aimarraul said:


>


 

It looks a lot like the American global hawk


----------



## nomi007

last three pictures are new that i saw 1st time


----------



## rockstarIN

The first pix and the other photos are different.


----------



## bigest

Like a


----------



## untitled

Why does China name everything ending with a Dragon ? Fierce Dragon.... Vigorous Dragon.... Soar Dragon. I am sure China has non fictional predatory fauna too.


----------



## siegecrossbow

Looks bigger than a J-10. WTF with China and big planes nowadays?


----------



## windfox

2012 is coming soon


----------



## Break the Silence

windfox said:


> 2012 is coming soon


 
what does it implies?


----------



## RayBan

Break the Silence said:


> what does it implies?


 
2011 gonna end soon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Break the Silence

RayBan said:


> 2011 gonna end soon


 
hmm, still we are in midway, but I want to know his intentions..


----------



## Lankan Ranger

houshanghai said:


> VERY HUGE



*WuZhen-2000B 
*
*WuZhen-2000B is a unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) multi-purpose attack UCAV developed by Guizhou Aviation Industry Group (GAIC).

The UAV is powered by a single WS-11 turbofan engine which sits on top of the empennage between the two V-shaped tail fins. The fins are canted at approximately 40°. The sensor package includes thermal imaging camera, synthetic aperture radar, with images transmitted via a satellite communications antenna in the nose bulge.
*


----------



## somebozo

Looks like someone named it sore dragon before correction squad was called


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Congrats Chinese Friends 

You guys got the pictures before me 

I just now came to post the pictures, but got surprised because its s already here*


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*WuZhen-2000B with its missile 
*


----------



## untitled

Break the Silence said:


> hmm, still we are in midway, but I want to know his intentions..


 
Maybe he means that giant UAV is one of the Arks in the movie 2012


----------



## Mani2020

There are two different Drones shown in this thread one with single tail called soar dragon and the other with V shaped twin tales , don't mess them up guys these are two different beasts


----------



## windfox

Break the Silence said:


> hmm, still we are in midway, but I want to know his intentions..


 


siegecrossbow said:


> Looks bigger than a J-10. WTF with China and big planes nowadays?


 
i mean the big plane" 200 ton transport plane "is coming soon.
Acording to "well-informed person said" ,may be at the end of 2012
You know the new generation Government Leader of China would take the place of HU-WEN in 2012
what is the best gift for the new leader? 
&#39640;&#24314;&#35774;&#21103;&#24635;&#32463;&#29702;&#22312;&#35762;&#35805;&#20013;&#25351;&#20986;&#65292;&#30707;&#21103;&#23616;&#38271;&#19968;&#34892;&#21069;&#26469;&#35199;&#39134;&#23601;&#22522;&#23618;&#20826;&#24314;&#24037;&#20316;&#36827;&#34892;&#35843;&#30740;&#65292;&#26159;&#22240;&#20026;&#35199;&#39134;&#30446;&#21069;&#27491;&#25215;&#25285;&#30528;&#22269;&#23478;&#37325;&#22823;&#19987;&#39033;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#21516;&#26102;&#35199;&#39134;&#30340;&#20826;&#24314;&#24037;&#20316;&#22312;&#38485;&#35199;&#65292;&#20035;&#33267;&#20840;&#22269;&#37117;&#26377;&#19968;&#23450;&#30340;&#24433;&#21709;&#65292;&#30707;&#21103;&#23616;&#38271;&#22312;&#35843;&#30740;&#36807;&#31243;&#20013;&#20063;&#22810;&#27425;&#32473;&#20104;&#20102;&#32943;&#23450;&#65292;&#23545;&#35199;&#39134;&#20063;&#25552;&#20986;&#20102;&#20855;&#20307;&#30340;&#24076;&#26395;&#21644;&#35201;&#27714;&#12290;&#35199;&#39134;&#20840;&#20307;&#24178;&#37096;&#32844;&#24037;&#19968;&#23450;&#35201;&#25353;&#29031;&#30707;&#21103;&#23616;&#38271;&#30340;&#35201;&#27714;&#65292;&#25226;&#20826;&#24314;&#24037;&#20316;&#21644;&#20225;&#19994;&#20013;&#24515;&#20219;&#21153;&#26377;&#26426;&#22320;&#32467;&#21512;&#36215;&#26469;&#65292;&#22312;&#20570;&#22909;&#20826;&#24314;&#35774;&#24037;&#20316;&#30340;&#21516;&#26102;&#65292;&#23436;&#25104;&#22909;&#31185;&#30740;&#29983;&#20135;&#32463;&#33829;&#20219;&#21153;&#65292;&#30830;&#20445;&#22312;&#26126;&#24180;&#21313;&#20843;&#22823;&#21484;&#24320;&#21069;&#22805;&#65292;&#25104;&#21151;&#23558;&#22823;&#39134;&#26426;&#36865;&#19978;&#34013;&#22825;&#12290; 

it means the big plane will maiden flight before &#8221;18&#22823;&#8220; which will be held on October 2012


----------



## teddy

houshanghai said:


> VERY HUGE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cac new UAV



Are they going to replace this one?

BZK-005




A rare view of BZK-005 UAV in service with PLA Department of Chief Staff is shown here. BZK-005 was developed by BUAA and HAIG in early 2000s as a medium/high altitude long range reconnaissance UAV for strategic missions. Its prototype was unveiled briefly in an AVIC promotional video at the 2006 Zhuhai International Airshow. The UAV features a stealth optimized fuselage, a three propeller pusher engine, and twin tail booms with V-shaped tailfins. A SATCOM antenna is thought to be installed inside the nose bulge, which provides live data transmission over thousands of kilometers. A small turret is installed underneath the nose housing the FLIR/CCD cameras. Those can be used for photo reconnaissance if needed. The UAV also features a large wingspan and a fuel efficient turboprop (?) engine, and is constructed using a large amount of composite materials. These help to increase its range and cruising altitude, while reduce its RCS. Its specifications are: cruising speed 150-180km/hr, service ceiling 8,000m, endurance 40hr, max TO weight <1,250kg, max payload >150kg, TO distance <600m, landing distance <500m.


----------



## aimarraul

Mani2020 said:


> There are two different Drones shown in this thread one with single tail called soar dragon and the other with V shaped twin tales , don't mess them up guys these are two different beasts



my fault.......i reedited my post because a very nice man reminded me that those photos might be too sensitive,sorry for making people confused

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

The soar-dragon UAV is just a continental -dragon .The real chinese global-dragon UAV is another X-dragon. it will soon be released too.


ps&#65306;&#36825;&#20010;&#40481;&#40481;&#19981;&#25935;&#24863;&#21543;&#65292;p&#31070;&#35828;&#21482;&#26159;&#20010;&#35797;&#39564;&#20256;&#24863;&#22120;&#30340;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#65292;&#30495;&#27491;&#30340;&#20013;&#22269;&#20840;&#29699;&#40560;&#26159;&#21478;&#19968;&#20010;&#65292;&#25935;&#24863;&#24178;&#22043;&#36824;&#25670;&#20986;&#26469;&#35753;&#20154;&#25293;&#65292;&#20598;&#35753;&#27004;&#19978; aimarraul&#21523;&#30528;&#20102;&#8857;&#65103;&#8857;0


----------



## houshanghai

varigeo said:


> Why does China name everything ending with a Dragon ? Fierce Dragon.... Vigorous Dragon.... Soar Dragon. I am sure China has non fictional predatory fauna too.


 
bcz"Dragon" symbolizes the Chinese nation. We Chinese people are Dragon's baby. Chinese-dragon and western-dragon are different . western-dragon are described as monsters in most western countries.but chinese-dragon symbolize good luck,sacred,elegance and faithfulness in our chinese's heart.

Chinese-dragon thx Brotherhood's avatar^^







western-dragon


----------



## razgriz19

ok thats one big UAV!
will it be able to carry weapons?


----------



## Martian2

[Note: Thank you to HouShanghai for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Broccoli

That thing does not have v-shaped tail fins.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Broccoli said:


> That thing does not have v-shaped tail fins.


 
CAC engineers did their best to defeat accusations of copying this time. You can tell by the effort they put into the wingshape.


----------



## Martian2

Sorry about the confusion. I mixed up the Soar Dragons. Aviation Week (in 2008) had called an earlier Chinese UAV a Soar Dragon as well.

Trick or Treat?






"Footage of Soar Dragon, which is similar in configuration and role to the U.S Global Hawk, was recently posted on the internet appearing to show the UAV undergoing taxi trials &#8211; conceptual ones, of course.

All pictures D.Barrie/AW&ST"

----------

Two questions. Is the new UAV named Soar Dragon? Are the Soar Dragon specifications for the twin-tailed Aviation Week UAV pictured above or for the new plane in the spy picture by HouShanghai?


----------



## S10

The photos emerged yesterday at CJDBY, of CAC's new pet project aside from J-20. It's a long range, high altitude recon drone that is tasked with collecting ground/sea intelligence. It can also act as a midway guidance for anti-ship cruise missiles, increasing their effective engagement range. This will be a very effective tool for the navy in surveillance role, and can engage smaller surface combatants if neccessary. 

Specifications
Length: 14.3m
Wingspan: 25m
Height: 5.4m
Takeoff weight: 7500kg
Mission payload: 650kg (Can be armed with C-701 missile)
Cruise altitude: 18000m
Cruise speed: 750km/h
Range: 7000km, 3500km radius

Without further delay:


----------



## Mani2020

aimarraul said:


> my fault.......i reedited my post because a very nice man reminded me that those photos might be too sensitive,sorry for making people confused


 
No worries brother


----------



## siegecrossbow

Side view is out. I am happy to say that this bird looks like nothing I've ever seen before.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mymeaningislion

good work congrats


----------



## ARSENAL6

qwerrty said:


>


 
who took theses photos cia ?


----------



## below_freezing

varigeo said:


> Why does China name everything ending with a Dragon ? Fierce Dragon.... Vigorous Dragon.... Soar Dragon. I am sure China has non fictional predatory fauna too.


 
JH-7 Flying Leopard
J-15 Flying Shark


----------



## krash

SR-71 BlackBird said:


> Looks like a IAI Eitan,though smaller.Looks cool though.


 



















Even forgetting about the size difference the above looks like the one below????:


----------



## krash

The model and the one in the original picture are different crafts. The tails are very different. This is the model of the one in the pic:

















Notice no twin vertical stabs.

ps: Another thread on this exists.


----------



## houshanghai

The Specifications were releaseed at zhuahi in 5 years ago. it is reported that the new Specifications has much improved again,


----------



## no_name

It's probably for patrolling the pacific area near china


----------



## houshanghai

Martian2 said:


> Sorry about the confusion. I mixed up the Soar Dragons. Aviation Week (in 2008) had called an earlier Chinese UAV a Soar Dragon as well.
> 
> Trick or Treat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Footage of Soar Dragon, which is similar in configuration and role to the U.S Global Hawk, was recently posted on the internet appearing to show the UAV undergoing taxi trials &#8211; conceptual ones, of course.
> 
> All pictures D.Barrie/AW&ST"
> 
> ----------
> 
> Two questions. Is the new UAV named Soar Dragon? Are the Soar Dragon specifications for the twin-tailed Aviation Week UAV pictured above or for the new plane in the spy picture by HouShanghai?


 


*Is the new UAV named Soar Dragon?*
yes.this is the thinking from cdf 

*Are the Soar Dragon specifications for the twin-tailed Aviation Week UAV pictured above or for the new plane in the spy picture by HouShanghai?*

i can not see pic. 
actually.There are a lot of UAV in china.Many people are confused about them


----------



## houshanghai

razgriz19 said:


> ok thats one big UAV!
> will it be able to carry weapons?


 
Yes, of course&#12290;


----------



## Akasa

Hmm, looks like it's neither the WZ-2000 series nor the Xiang Long series. Or it could be an attack variant of the Xiang Long.

It is not the Xiang Long (Soar Dragon). I repeat, it is not. The vertical stabilizers are completely different.

It seems that China has at least three different models of jet powered URAVs now:
- Xiang Long
- WZ-2000
- This one


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> The photos emerged yesterday at CJDBY, of CAC's new pet project aside from J-20. It's a long range, high altitude recon drone that is tasked with collecting ground/sea intelligence. It can also act as a midway guidance for anti-ship cruise missiles, increasing their effective engagement range. This will be a very effective tool for the navy in surveillance role, and can engage smaller surface combatants if neccessary.
> 
> Specifications
> Length: 14.3m
> Wingspan: 25m
> Height: 5.4m
> Takeoff weight: 7500kg
> Mission payload: 650kg (Can be armed with C-701 missile)
> Cruise altitude: 18000m
> Cruise speed: 750km/h
> Range: 7000km, 3500km radius
> 
> Without further delay:


 
Hope you realize that the model UAV is different than the one in testing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Hope you realize that the model UAV is different than the one in testing.


The model was from 2005 in Zhuhai, which since then was modified.


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> The model was from 2005 in Zhuhai, which since then was modified.


 
Ah, I see. Is it the Xiang Long UAV? Or is it something totally different?


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Ah, I see. Is it the Xiang Long UAV? Or is it something totally different?


Yes it's the same program as the model, but the design has been changed. There is also another program ongoing according to peishens, which will resemble the Global Hawk. That one is being worked on by SAC. Finally, the stealth UACV is also under development in CAC. Both institutes have their hands full.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Hmm, looks like it's neither the WZ-2000 series nor the Xiang Long series. Or it could be an attack variant of the Xiang Long.
> 
> It is not the Xiang Long (Soar Dragon). I repeat, it is not. The vertical stabilizers are completely different.
> 
> It seems that China has at least three different models of jet powered URAVs now:
> - Xiang Long
> - WZ-2000
> - This one


It is Xianglong, but the design has been changed. Read peishens' post below:

×¼±¸Ê×·ÉµÄÏèÁú²»ÊÇÎÒÃÇµÄÈ«ÇòÓ¥£¬É½Õ¯È«ÇòÓ¥ÁíÍâÓÐÐÍºÅÏîÄ¿¡£ - ¿Õ¾ü°æ - ³¬¼¶´ó±¾Óª¾üÊÂÂÛÌ³


----------



## S10

no_name said:


> It's probably for patrolling the pacific area near china


If they base it in &#27704;&#20852;&#23707; in South China Sea, they can maintain an effective surveillance against foreign vessels.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Luftwaffe

This "Thing" has RAM Coating da hell its relatively smaller but not that smaller then global hawk Design reflects maneuverable airframe.


----------



## houshanghai

*an adventurous joined-wing design*

























thx hk299792458

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## aimarraul

I can't help laughing when i saw this news on global times,since when did "CD and the bodyguard of Zhongnanhai" become the spokesman of defence ministry i used to believe J-20 was the special case,but it seems that PLA just found a wise way to increase its transparency,good news for chinese military fans 


&#35841;&#35828;&#22269;&#20154;&#26080;&#21019;&#26032;&#65311;&#25105;&#26032;&#26080;&#20154;&#26426;&#38663;&#25788;&#26333;&#20809;




houshanghai said:


> thx hk299792458



i love their new painting work ,looks very deadly ,it seems that PLA have realised the importance of propaganda in the modern age,this will surly attract more young talents throw them into the defence sector ,wish someday we will see "J20" in the domestic films

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## pluto

Break the Silence said:


> what does it implies?


 
did you watch holywood movie "2012"? i guess that's what the post implies. 
he is saying 2012 end of worlds, no need to build such things any more.


----------



## Merilion

varigeo said:


> Why does China name everything ending with a Dragon ? Fierce Dragon.... Vigorous Dragon.... Soar Dragon. I am sure China has non fictional predatory fauna too.


 
my guess is they are all products of CAC(cheng du) so they have this dragon series.
rumor has it that a UAV which is under development of SAC(shen yang) has a name 'dark sword' and it is the real killer...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Martian2

China's Soar Dragon UAV/UCAV with joined tandem-wing design





Soar Dragon side-view










Soar Dragon specifications (*could be outdated)

[Note: Thank you to "HouShanghai" and "hk299792458" for the pictures.]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> Yes it's the same program as the model, but the design has been changed. There is also another program ongoing according to peishens, which will resemble the Global Hawk. That one is being worked on by SAC. Finally, the stealth UACV is also under development in CAC. Both institutes have their hands full.


 
Is the original Xiang Long design still in full swing, though, or has it been cancelled?

So basically, China has three major jet powered URAV projects:
- Xiang Long (basic version)
- Xiang Long (improved version)
- WZ-2000

I believe there was a model of an armed Xiang Long variant, so that is in development as well.


----------



## S10

SinoSoldier said:


> Is the original Xiang Long design still in full swing, though, or has it been cancelled?
> 
> So basically, China has three major jet powered URAV projects:
> - Xiang Long (basic version)
> - Xiang Long (improved version)
> - WZ-2000
> 
> I believe there was a model of an armed Xiang Long variant, so that is in development as well.


The original Xiang Long design has been changed to what you see today. Xiang Long never made it to service, and this is its first test flight since the change. Therefore there is no basic/improved version so to speak, because this is the prototype. In addition, this design can carry armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Guys why is it standing on a bunch of blue boxes???? Where is the gear?


----------



## Martian2

Clearest Soar Dragon picture to date

[Note: Thank you to Marchpole for the picture.]

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## qwerrty

> *Innovative New Chinese UAV Emerges*
> 
> Jul 1, 2011
> 
> By David A. Fulghum, Bill Sweetman
> 
> The latest unmanned aircraft pictures from China show a reconnaissance truck with a joined wing and tail that could considerably increase range and payload and produce better handling at high altitudes.
> 
> U.S. analysts already are suggesting that the new Chinese UAV design  with its 60,000-ft. cruising altitude, 300-mi. radar surveillance range and low radar reflectivity if it uses the right composite structure  could serve as the targeting node for Chinas anti-ship ballistic missiles. The ASBM threat against carriers finally has U.S. Navy officials worried.
> 
> Photographs emerging from Chinese Internet sources, depicting the aircraft on what is likely Chengdu Aircraft Corporations (CAC) ramp, show a new design featuring a novel joined-wing layout. In the same size class as the General Atomics-Aeronautical Systems Inc. Avenger, and powered by a single turbofan engine, the new UAV is the most advanced Chinese design seen to date and the largest joined-wing aircraft known to have been built.
> 
> The company also makes the J-10 strike fighter, the J-20 stealth fighter prototype and a Global Hawk-like maritime reconnaissance UAV called the Xianglong, or Soaring Dragon, which flew in December 2009. CAC officials say it has a wingspan of 75 ft., length of 45 ft. and a cruise altitude of 55,000-to-60,000 ft. Chinese sources credited it with a 7,500-kg (16,500-lb.) takeoff weight and 3,800 nm range. The forebody is bulged to accommodate a high-data-rate satcom antenna.
> 
> Joined wings  a subset of closed-wing systems  comprise a sweptback forward wing and a forward-swept aft wing.
> 
> In the new Chinese UAV (as in many such configurations) the rear wing is higher than the forward wing to reduce the effect of the forward wings downwash on the rear wings lifting qualities. The rear wing has a shorter span than the front wing and its downturned tips meet the front wing at a part-span point.
> 
> Advocates of the joined wing claim that its advantages stem from the fact that the front and rear wings are structurally cross-braced.
> 
> This allows a higher aspect ratio while keeping down weight and staying within flutter limits. A higher aspect ratio reduces drag due to lift, and because the wings are both slender and short-span (relative to a single wing with equivalent lift) the wing chords are short, which makes it easier to achieve laminar flow. The joined wing also can reduce trim drag.
> 
> Studies of joined wings go back to the earliest years of aviation, but modern work is traceable to Julian Wolkovitch, a California aerodynamicist.
> 
> Wolkovitch worked with Burt Rutan on an early design study, the Model 58 Predator agricultural airplane, and drew up plans to develop a flight demonstrator based on the fuselage of the Ames-Dryden AD-1 skewed-wing aircraft. However, the project was still unfunded when Wolkovitch died in 1991. (Rutan went on to build a different Predator design.)
> 
> More recently, Boeing used a joined-wing configuration in its contribution to the U.S. Air Force Research Laboratorys (AFRL) SensorCraft project, aimed at developing an aircraft capable of carrying an airframe-integrated, 360-deg.-coverage, high-resolution radar and remaining on station for 30 hr. at 2,000 nm range.
> 
> A small, low-speed free-flight model known as VA-1, with a 14-ft. wingspan, was completed by AFRL in 2003 and test flown.
> 
> A model of Boeings Joined Wing SensorCraft was tested last year in NASA Langleys Transonic Dynamics Tunnel under the Air Forces Aerodynamic Efficiency Improvement program.
> 
> *ttp://www.aviationweek.com/aw/generic/story_generic.jsp?channel=aerospacedaily&id=news/asd/2011/07/01/02.xml&headline=Innovative%20New%20Chinese%20UAV%20Emerges



..........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S10

krash said:


> Guys why is it standing on a bunch of blue boxes???? Where is the gear?


They're probably installing some sensitive equipment under its belly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

S10 said:


> The original Xiang Long design has been changed to what you see today. Xiang Long never made it to service, and this is its first test flight since the change. Therefore there is no basic/improved version so to speak, because this is the prototype. In addition, this design can carry armament.


 
StrategyCenter suggested that China may be developing (or has developed) a delta wing jet powered UCAV capable of carrying the BA-7 anti tank missile. It apparently would be the world's first CAS (close air support) UCAV. (Photo here)

China also revealed a model of an UCAV (similar in shape to the WZ-2000) that carries TY-90 missiles and an unknown antitank missile. (Photo here)

These also might be the PLAAF's future jet powered UCAV program, in the league of the General Atomics Avenger.



I did not include the Combat Eagle heavy stealth UCAV because that is a heavy UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

qwerrty said:


> ..........


 
I thought the DF-21D was guided by the Chinese military guidance satellites. The Soar Dragon when in its URAV mode would most likely serve as a reconnaissance platform or as a guidance aid to anti ship and cruise missiles.


----------



## Dragon Emperor

SinoSoldier said:


> I thought the DF-21D was guided by the Chinese military guidance satellites. The Soar Dragon when in its URAV mode would most likely serve as a reconnaissance platform or as a guidance aid to anti ship and cruise missiles.


 
Not enough military guidance satelites. In war situation, US will use many ASAT weapons against Chinese sats so China should have minimum 100 of those guidance sats. It will cost a lot, but increasing defence budget to more than 200billion USD per year and it is easy to do.


----------



## Akasa

Dragon Emperor said:


> Not enough military guidance satelites. In war situation, US will use many ASAT weapons against Chinese sats so China should have minimum 100 of those guidance sats. It will cost a lot, but increasing defence budget to more than 200billion USD per year and it is easy to do.


 
Makes sense, assuming that these UAVs are able to operate in a safe manner without being detected by enemy forces. However, I do believe that smaller UAVs like the WJ-600 would come in effective and cheap, therefore abundant.


----------



## houshanghai

pterodacty UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## no_name

^^^ I'm not really a fan of its undercarriage design, reminds me of a baby cart.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

China's Pterodactyl UAV





China's Pterodactyl UAV carries HJ-10 anti-helicopter/anti-tank missiles with 10+ km range





"The Pterodactyl is capable of being fitted with a variety of sensors, including a *forward-looking infrared turret and synthetic aperture radar*;[2] in addition, the aircraft is capable of carrying weapons.[4] The Pterodactyl I's total payload capacity for sensors and weapons is 200 kilograms (440 lb).[2]"

[Note: Thank you to HouShanghai for the pictures.]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

*China develops military drones for Pakistan*
Posted on 07 July 2011 by admin 
2011-07-07 (China Military News cited from indiatimes.com) -- China has ramped up its research in drone technology and is in the process of building armed, jet-propelled unmanned planes, which it plans to sell to countries like Pakistan.
Though much of this work remains secret, the large number of drones at recent exhibitions underlines not only China's determination to catch up in that sector -- by building equivalents to the leading US combat and surveillance models, the Predator and the Global Hawk -- but also that its desire to sell this technology abroad, a media report has said.






Chinese ASN-215 UAV System
"No country has ramped up its research in recent years faster than China. It displayed a drone model for the first time at the Zhuhai air show five years ago, but now every major manufacturer for the Chinese military has a research center devoted to drones," the Washington Post daily recently said quoting Chinese analysts.
Not only the Chinese are trying to make state of the art armed drones, they are also eyeing the international market.
"The United States doesn't export many attack drones, so we're taking advantage of that hole in the market," said Zhang Qiaoliang , a representative of the Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute, which manufactures many of the most advanced military aircraft for the People's Liberation Army.
"The main reason is the amazing demand in the market for drones after 9/11."
According to the daily, Pakistan has said it plans to obtain armed drones from China, which has already sold the nation one for surveillance.
As per Aviation Industry Corp of China, it has begun offering international customers a combat and surveillance drone comparable to the Predator called the Yilong, or "pterodactyl" in English.
Zhang, of the Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute, said the company anticipates sales in Pakistan, the Middle East and Africa.
However, he and others displaying drones at a recent Beijing anti-terrorism convention played down the threat of increasing Chinese drone technology, the daily said.

"I don't think China's drone technology has reached the world's first-class level," said Wu Zilei, from the China Shipbuilding Industry Corp, echoing an almost constant refrain.
"The reconnaissance drones are okay, but the attack drones are still years behind the United States".
However, the daily quoted Richard Fisher , a senior fellow at the Washington-based International Assessment and Strategy Center, who said such statements are routine and intended to deflect concern about the nation's expanding military ambitions.
"The Chinese are catching up quickly. This is something we know for sure," Fisher said. "We should not take comfort in some perceived lags in sensors or satellites capabilities. Those are just a matter of time."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

no_name said:


> ^^^ I'm not really a fan of its undercarriage design, reminds me of a baby cart.


 
That means greater versatility. An undercarriage can be installed on virtually any UAV, meaning that the WZ-2000 and Soar Dragon UAV can be easily converted to UCAVs by addition of an undercarriage. Models of specific undercarriages for UAVs have been shown at the Zhuhai Airshows.


----------



## houshanghai

BZK006 mid-range reconnaissance UAV new pics






































BZK006 UAV in chinese parade 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

Martian2 said:


> China's Pterodactyl UAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Pterodactyl UAV carries HJ-10 anti-helicopter/anti-tank missiles with 10+ km range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Pterodactyl is capable of being fitted with a variety of sensors, including a *forward-looking infrared turret and synthetic aperture radar*;[2] in addition, the aircraft is capable of carrying weapons.[4] The Pterodactyl I's total payload capacity for sensors and weapons is 200 kilograms (440 lb).[2]"
> 
> [Note: Thank you to HouShanghai for the pictures.]


 
sorry my err.......






this pic is guizhou aircraft institute's Pterodactyl UAV





the bird is CAC's Pterodactyl UAV. 
There is 2 different Pterodactyl UAV between CAC and GAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

......................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## April.lyrics

&#32724;&#40857;UAV(village hawk) testing on ground.

[video]http://www.56.com/u21/v_NjMyODgyOTA.html[/video]

[video]http://player.56.com/v_NjMyODgyOTA.swf[/video]


----------



## qwerrty

April.lyrics said:


> &#32724;&#40857;UAV(village hawk) testing on ground.
> 
> [video]http://www.56.com/u21/v_NjMyODgyOTA.html[/video]
> 
> [video]http://player.56.com/v_NjMyODgyOTA.swf[/video]


 
nice..




..........


----------



## monitor

Do you have any ideas about this UAV ?


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

yangtomous said:


>





WOW


I am impressed.

I think Chinese has the second BEST UAV industries in the world.

---------- Post added at 02:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:26 AM ----------




monitor said:


> Do you have any ideas about this UAV ?




That is a RC model SAC is working on right now. SAC, Sheng Yang Aircraft is working on something similar to Northrop Grumma X-47B. Mediam ranged stealth bomber!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AerospaceEngineer

Martian2 said:


> [Note: Thank you to HouShanghai for the picture.]





WOW, I am impressed.

This one is gonna be a beast!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor




----------



## monitor




----------



## aimarraul

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzA2OTg3NzQw/v.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

China Pterodactyl I UAV Ground Attack Test






thx hk299792458

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HavocHeaven

Per the chief designer of Pterodactyl I, Wang Dayong, this bird has been sold to a foreign country. Was that Pakistan? Wang mentioned explicitly those ordered planes have been delivered.


----------



## Luftwaffe

HavocHeaven said:


> Per the chief designer of Pterodactyl I, Wang Dayong, this bird has been sold to a foreign country. Was that Pakistan? Wang mentioned explicitly those ordered planes have been delivered.



Could you post video and interview by Mr. Wang Dayong, I'm not sure news of acquiring UAVs is something Pakistan would hide.


----------



## houshanghai

Martian2 said:


> China's Pterodactyl UAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's Pterodactyl UAV carries HJ-10 anti-helicopter/anti-tank missiles with 10+ km range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Pterodactyl is capable of being fitted with a variety of sensors, including a *forward-looking infrared turret and synthetic aperture radar*;[2] in addition, the aircraft is capable of carrying weapons.[4] The Pterodactyl I's total payload capacity for sensors and weapons is 200 kilograms (440 lb).[2]"
> 
> [Note: Thank you to HouShanghai for the pictures.]





houshanghai said:


> sorry my err.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this pic is guizhou aircraft institute's Pterodactyl UAV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bird is CAC's Pterodactyl UAV.
> There is 2 different Pterodactyl UAV between CAC and GAC.





sorry ,Martian im wrong again .....





this pic is guizhou aircraft institute's *Sparrow Hawk II *UAV,not call Pterodactyl UAV, 
I make them mixed up....

*Sparrow Hawk II *UAV video






THX hk299792458

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## a1b2c145

*The two videos show how they launching missiles and bombs.*
Chinese Yi Long UAV &#65288;AVIC&#65289;
[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzA2OTg3NzQw.html[/video]

Chinese CH-3A UAV 
[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjIzNDUyNDcy.html[/video]


----------



## aimarraul



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

i am certain the CH-3 has already been inducted -- the predator-look-alike chinese UAV, my understanding is that it is still in the last stages of testing and evaluation. and if the chief engineer is to be taken for his word, then this armed UAV will certainly be inducted in the army/airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

fatman17 said:


> i am certain the CH-3 has already been inducted -- the predator-look-alike chinese UAV, my understanding is that it is still in the last stages of testing and evaluation. and if *the chief engineer is to be taken for his word, then this armed UAV will certainly be inducted in the army/airforce*.



Talking about PA/PAF or chinese AF?


----------



## unicorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

XIANGLONG UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Pterodactyl UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

---------- Post added at 01:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:56 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

Hu Songshan said:


>



I came to see this baby's pics here ...

This is most beautiful aircraft that i have ever seen indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## untitled

Awesome Pics Guys thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hatf IX

if its IR image and its . . . .. 

than the work of Chinese engineers can't be praised in words . . . . .


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Sasquatch

Can't find the mini UAV pic, if it's not here i will post it.


----------



## Nishan_101

Hu Songshan said:


>


 
This cab the Burraq, a JV with China....


----------



## Nishan_101

This can be the Burraq, a JV with China....


----------



## masoomchichora

Drone completes military mapping mission in NW China
English.news.cn 2012-04-18 18:39:48





Photo taken on April 16 shows the moment of an unmanned Chinese military drone taking off. The unmanned Chinese military drone recently completed its first digital mapping mission near north China's Helan mountain, capturing high-definition imaging data during more than five consecutive hours of aerial photography. (Xinhua Photo)


YINCHUAN, April 18 (Xinhua) -- An unmanned Chinese military drone recently completed its first digital mapping mission near north China's Helan mountain, capturing high-definition imaging data during more than five consecutive hours of aerial photography.
Conducted by the Lanzhou Military Area Command of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA), the mission marked the first time for such type of unmanned drone to be used for military mapping purposes, military sources said Wednesday.

The success of the mission marks the Chinese military's creation of a drone-based emergency mapping support mechanism in north China, said Zhang Zhiyuan, the mission's field commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

already in service. look at bottom left..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

qwerrty said:


> already in service. look at bottom left..



The last 2 photo is very interesting in concept. Looks like it is designed for Short take off/ vertical landing which will be perfect for navy ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

..................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's AVIC stealth UAV prototype technology demonstrator*





China AVIC's prototype "baby"/demonstrator UAV. AVIC is famous as the parent company that built the J-10 Vigorous Dragon. The air inlet is placed on the top to shield it from ground radar. The upper fuselage follows the "continuous curvature" stealth design principle, where the radii is continuously changing as you move from the front and towards the rear.





The angled vertical stabilizers are a telltale sign of a stealth aircraft. Also, note the saw-tooths on the wheel bay doors. The exhaust looks like a new "continuous curvature" design. The planform alignment looks good too (e.g. parallel lines formed by main leading wing and opposite trailing wing near engine exhaust).





The planform alignment is harder to see. I highlighted it for you guys. You will also note the underside is uncluttered and stealthy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SinoChallenger

Martian2 said:


> *China's AVIC stealth UAV prototype technology demonstrator*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China AVIC's prototype "baby"/demonstrator UAV. AVIC is famous as the parent company that built the J-10 Vigorous Dragon. The air inlet is placed on the top to shield it from ground radar. The upper fuselage follows the "continuous curvature" stealth design principle, where the radii is continuously changing as you move from the front and towards the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The angled vertical stabilizers are a telltale sign of a stealth aircraft. Also, note the saw-tooths on the wheel bay doors. The exhaust looks like a new "continuous curvature" design. The planform alignment looks good too (e.g. parallel lines formed by main leading wing and opposite trailing wing near engine exhaust).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The planform alignment is harder to see. I highlighted it for you guys. You will also note the underside is uncluttered and stealthy.


Are you sure this is not the indian unmanned stealth bomber? 










http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...evels-unmaned-stealth-bomber.html#post3089994

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseLuver

It's not even a model! it's just a 2d drawing on a paper (Note: that i mention 2d and not 3d)

warplanes= crappy 30yrs (mostly foreign parts)
warships =10yrs (mostly foreign parts)
arjunk = the army doesn't even want to induct it in large numbers,just for the sake of keeping manufacturer alive.







C'ya in like 50-100yrs?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lordwedggie

&#21733;&#20204;&#21035;&#21050;&#28608;&#20182;&#20204;&#20102; 

Martian does the AVIC one have a weapon's bay? I don't see it and it seems it doesn't have room for one? Man there are too many UAVs in testing to keep track of.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

lordwedggie said:


> &#21733;&#20204;&#21035;&#21050;&#28608;&#20182;&#20204;&#20102;
> 
> Martian does the AVIC one have a weapon's bay? I don't see it and it seems it doesn't have room for one? Man there are too many UAVs in testing to keep track of.



This is a scaled-down technology demonstration model. I don't think there is room for a weapon's bay.

On the real combat-sized AVIC stealth aircraft, I expect it to carry ordnance like the X-47B. The two aircraft designs look similar. This is a function of convergent design (e.g. all rockets are long and slender). All UCAVs look like a (efficient flying) delta wing, including the British Taranis.

----------

Northrop Grumman X-47B - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"Armament

2 weapon bays, providing for up to 4,500 lb (2,000 kg) of ordnance[13]"


----------



## ChineseLuver

Wing Loong's brother?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch




----------



## Obambam

Pterodactyl Unmanned Combat Aerial Vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

^ Looks like this UCAV might just be able to provide much needed firepower to PA against TTP .


----------



## Mani2020

Aeronaut said:


> ^ Looks like this UCAV might just be able to provide much needed firepower to PA against TTP .



My intuition is that this UCAV has something to do with burraq UCAV , lately it was reported that burraq UCAV can carry a load of 200kg and is a much bigger one, the payload of this UCAV seems to be exactly 200kg , i know that might not be that accurate parameter to assess but as we know China and Pakistan has exchanged expertise in the past so we might see something pretty common to this bird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The video was taken from Chengdu.

[video]http://www.tudou.com/v/aHL5f3gRhF4/&resourceId=0_04_02_99/v.swf[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Broccoli

Soar Dragon and other UAV's.


----------



## cirr

China's &#8220;booby&#8221;&#65292;muilti-purpose amphibious UAV prototype rolled off the assembly line some day ago&#12290;

Congratulations to all those who are duty-bound to make contributions to our Motherland&#12290;

PS The &#8220;bird&#8221; is said to be capable of vertical dive into&#65292;and vertical takeoff from within the water&#12290;

http://www.tudou.com/v/22BNV8v_6c0/&resourceId=0_04_02_99/v.swf 



*For illustration purpose ONLY&#65306;*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

A new channel dedicated to China UAV & UCAV, so far 14 videos published...

Link


----------



## homing28




----------



## cirr

The Arrival of China's First Cross&#8212;Media UAV the &#8220;Gannet&#8221;&#65306;

???? ????|?||_?


----------



## Broccoli

cirr said:


> China's booby&#65292;muilti-purpose amphibious UAV prototype rolled off the assembly line some day ago&#12290;
> 
> Congratulations to all those who are duty-bound to make contributions to our Motherland&#12290;
> 
> PS The bird is said to be capable of vertical dive into&#65292;and vertical takeoff from within the water&#12290;
> 
> http://www.tudou.com/v/22BNV8v_6c0/&resourceId=0_04_02_99/v.swf
> 
> 
> 
> *For illustration purpose ONLY&#65306;*



That picture actually shows LM UCAV concept.


----------



## terranMarine

That's pretty cool stuff from Lockeed


----------



## cirr

Time is NOW&#12290;Well&#65292;nearly&#12290;


----------



## Broccoli

Pterodactyl seen in Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

*Pterodactyl I* is a conception of 611th Institut in Chengdu...

Hereunder an old video presented in the last Zhuhai Air Show in 2010, we can see the conception and ground attack tests.






For other videos on chinese UAV/UCAV, I created a channel in Youtube - 
Youtube Channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Broccoli said:


> Pterodactyl seen in Zhuhai.



Nice photo! Where did you get this nice shoot?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Some photos that I collected, seems suggesting that the chinese UCAV *Pterodactyl I* has been put into serial production...

















A caracteristics description pannel exposed in an exhibition in Beijing...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Luftwaffe said:


> Could you post video and interview by Mr. Wang Dayong, I'm not sure news of acquiring UAVs is something Pakistan would hide.



The United Arab Emirates...


----------



## Broccoli

hk299792458 said:


> Nice photo! Where did you get this nice shoot?



I found it from militaryphotos.


----------



## hk299792458

Re-assembly of Pterodactyl I UCAV in Zhuhai Air Show 2012...




































Plus a video from CCTV...






Is it possible to create a sticky thread dedicated for Zhuhai Air Show 2012, so that everyone can post some videos and photos taken from the exhibition?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Oldman1

Whats Wing Loong mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

I like these young people in their 20s or early 30s handling their sophisticated machines&#12290;


----------



## hk299792458

Oldman1 said:


> Whats Wing Loong mean?



Pterodactyl...


----------



## Oldman1

hk299792458 said:


> Pterodactyl...



Thanks. The emblem threw me off.


----------



## Stealth

^ capable to fire missiles ?


----------



## hk299792458

Stealth said:


> ^ capable to fire missiles ?


----------



## cirr

A new type of Turbine Shaft UAV for remote sensing and mapping made to the sky on 24.11.2012 in Tianjin&#65306;


----------



## hk299792458

GAIC's *Harrier III* drone...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahfatzia

*China to rule the seas - unmanned*


In the cold blue waters between China and Japan, a Chinese fishing craft collided with two Japanese coast guard patrol boats near the uninhabited islands in the East China Sea known as the Diaoyu Islands in China and the Senkaku Islands in Japan. Following the collision on September 7, 2010, coastguards boarded the trawler and arrested the Chinese crew and captain. Following the incident, anti-Japanese protests were held in many Chinese cities, Chinese tour groups visiting Japan were recalled, and a decision was made to suspend the export of rare earths to Japan. [1]

The strength of reaction in this seemingly small-scale maritime accident is a symptom of a deeply rooted conflict. The islands
occupy a sensitive position in China-Japan relations - they were first seized by Japan in the Sino-Japanese war of 1894-5, with the annexation of Taiwan and Korea, followed by the invasion of China by Japan in the 1930s. [2]

The conflict continued as the waters were filled with ships again in October 2012, this time naval ships. The Chinese Navy's East Sea Fleet and civilian maritime patrol agencies conducted their annual joint maneuvers simulating a situation where Japanese law enforcement vessels obstruct and interfere with Chinese maritime surveillance and fisheries administration vessels. The simulated scenario included a collision in which the Chinese ships are damaged and personnel are hurt and fall into the water, requiring further support of a frigate, a hospital ship, a tugboat, advanced fighters and helicopters for support, cover and emergency rescue. [3]

*Advance in time to just a few short years later: it is 2015, and drones are returning to special unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) bases, crossing disputed national airspace while surveying activity around the respective islands. [4] The searching multispectral sensor scopes the waters for signs of civilian and military activity near the territories. Tensions heighten due to the ever-present, ever-watching, barely seen spots in the sky.*

These scenarios give context to *China's recently declared intention to deploy marine surveillance drones to track activity **around the archipelagos *- an action that may set a precedent for dealing with controversial, disputed territories throughout the region. China's use of drones facilitates an old strategy of perception politics that helps enforce its territorial claims over disputed islands. *Drones also expand China's regional military power as they induce broad, invasive footprints of surveillance. Additionally, drones reduce the necessity of maintaining diplomatic sensitivity because they are a dehumanizing tool that further distances surveyors and objects of surveillance, the bullet and the target.* 

*China is developing civilian and military varieties of drone technologies as part of a strategy to "accelerate its transition from territorial air defense to both offensive and defense operations, and to increase its capabilities for carrying out reconnaissance... " *[5] The PLA Air Force is investing in long-range reconnaissance and armed drones, [6] and at a pace and lack of transparency disturbing to regional and US military interests. *In 2010, China revealed nearly 25 different models of drones at the Zhuhai air show - whereas reports indicate that two years earlier China had displayed only a few models.* [7]

The expansion of indigenous drone technology results from US intervention in the early 2000s, when the US leaned on Israel to stop exports of the Harpy UAV to China in response to Taiwanese concerns that the nearly 100 drones would threaten the island's security. [8] *At this year's Zhuhai air show, the China Aerospace Science & Industry Corp (CASIC) revealed six new drone models (military and civilian), and Aviation Industry Corp of China marketed an armed Wing Loong UAV.* [9]

With future estimates of the value of the Chinese drone industry reaching the billions of dollars, [10] China's rapid development of drone technology is coalescing with regional development into a near future of persistent drone use within Asia. [11] One study conducted by the Teal Group Corporation projects that the Asia-Pacific market for drones may exceed US$8.6 billion, with the number of drones near 7,552 over the next decade. [12] While drones require state investment, Southeast Asia is catching up in the race for drone technology.

And the gods of war flash mischievous grins anew - the emerging drone market in China and broader Asia is an early sign that past intermittent tensions in the region may evolve into persistent conflict.

In past flare-ups between China and Japan over the uninhabited island territories, the tension is perpetuated by nationalist activist groups from the respective states provoking action from the opposing militaries. As the earlier narratives indicated, the flare-up occurs, states rekindle power-flexing rhetoric and economic threats, but eventually tensions dwindle to a smolder, with the parties returning to their corners. And the islands remain relatively non-governmental territories. But, when *China begins actively deploying drones for constant surveillance over the islands, China will effectively be establishing territorial domination as a persistent military presence that represents a shift to territorial sovereignty.*

*The final piece of drone-induced power politics is the dehumanizing nature of drones. Drones are a paradigm-shifting weapon that relax the perceived need for multi-perspective dialogue. Drones create social distance by facilitating dehumanization of opposing parties: they reduce the mutual risk of human cost in both surveillance and strike operations.*

British Army officer and former drone operator James Jeffrey, who piloted drone operations in Afghanistan, described the dehumanization that drones facilitate:

"It [drones] makes it [attacks] a lot more acceptable, a lot more palatable; it's on a computer screen... within 10 minutes you've forgotten that it happened and you've moved on. You dehumanize the enemy further, which always happens in war, but it takes it to another... degree." [13] 

As dehumanization and increasing social distance become ingratiated in the international relations culture - on a regional and global level - the incentive to understand alternative parties' perspectives diminishes rapidly.

Prior incidents of territorial clashes over the East China Sea islands have generally been characterized by face-to-face encounters with the 'opposition', but future drone activity escalates the potential for perpetual war and reduces the quality of security. Conflict actors may long for the peaceful tension of years past when adversaries had to physically engage with the persons that opposed them. 

*All factors combined, the subtle shift from human engagement to machines in Asia enhances a perception of China's territorial sovereignty in various arenas of regional disputes, which may lead to a path to perpetual conflict.*

And, while it is difficult to accurately predict the consequences of evolving drone activity, it is necessary to explore the potential uses and ramifications of drones. Asia's drone development and proposed future drone use are a signal to governments and societies that a brave new world is fast approaching of Platonic perception politics, surveillance and military conflict. *The 'winners' in that world will be those able to adapt the new politics and technology to specific power goals. Today, China looks to be a winner. *

Asia Times Online :: China to rule the seas - unmanned

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## giant panda




----------



## skyknight

SAC Dark Sword UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

What's it...?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's fuel-cell powered UAV Flyby 1:* 
















??????????-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The making of a fuel-cell powered UAV by a group of 20 somethings&#65306;

http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNDQzOTMyNDAw/v.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## turkbordobereli

UAV technologies are very important for future.Good job China..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

An aircraft carrier optical landing system, dedicated for UAV/UCAV, is currently under development in the NUDT (_National University of Defense Technology_)...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

New photos of Soar Dragon...





















Shown in Zhuhai Airshow 2010...











CG






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Amateur video of Soar Dragon HALE drone...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 7freedom7

cirr said:


> *China's fuel-cell powered UAV &#8220;Flyby 1&#8221;:*



beautiful bird, isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Soar Dragon UAV shooted on September 30th 2011...






Soar Dragon UAV shooted on January 14th 2013...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A reliable source &#8220;dreamt about&#8221; seeing the following in June or July 2012 at an airbase in Baotou&#65292;China&#65306;






The mysterious high-altitude super-stealthy UAV is said to have a wing span of far more than 10 metres&#12290;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

New CCTV-13 documentary...






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

At the assembly line...





Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Self deleted


----------



## hk299792458

601's design, GAIC's production...


























Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

cirr said:


> A reliable source &#8220;dreamt about&#8221; seeing the following in June or July 2012 at an airbase in Baotou&#65292;China&#65306;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mysterious high-altitude super-stealthy UAV is said to have a wing span of far more than 10 metres&#12290;


----------



## SOHEIL




----------



## Nishan_101

SOHEIL said:


>



Amazing!!! I wish PAC would be a partner in it...



hk299792458 said:


> New photos of Soar Dragon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shown in Zhuhai Airshow 2010...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



We also heard that PAC might be a 50% partner in it.... I wish it would be true... Ameen.


----------



## Nishan_101

SOHEIL said:


>



Amazing!!! I wish PAC would be a partner in it...



hk299792458 said:


> New photos of Soar Dragon...
> 
> 
> Shown in Zhuhai Airshow 2010...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



We also heard that PAC might be a 50% partner in it.... I wish it would be true... Ameen.



skyknight said:


> SAC Dark Sword UAV



Similarly this one was also like by many people from Pakistan...


----------



## mil-avia

*Real-time Trajectory Planning for UCAV Air-to-Surface Attack Using Inverse Dynamics Optimization Method and Receding Horizon Control
Authors : Zhang Yu, Chen Jing, Shen Lincheng*


----------



## hk299792458

_Sharp Sword_ UCAV taxiing video first exposed






Henri K.


----------



## sweetgrape

The new UAV developed by China was reported by Italy newspaper, not surprised by the UAV, I know the project exist, but I just have a question, Why reported by foreigner? Who leak these picture to them?


----------



## Black Eagle 90

SOHEIL said:


>



I am sure that it would have a super cruise capability with RD-93 and might never be able to use its after burners at all.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

hk299792458 said:


> _Sharp Sword_ UCAV taxiing video first exposed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.



I am also expecting a fixed EOTS under the nose of JF-17 Block-IIs like which you can find under the L-15 in that video; also can be found on UAVs too. This is helpful in retaining the aero dynamics of the plane...


----------



## nomi007

latest image (August 2013) suggested that Wing Loong has entered the service with PLAAF (32nd Division)


----------



## cirr




----------



## cirr

*K800* high-speed unmanned helicopter under development&#12290;Maiden flight planned for 2014.


----------



## cirr

&#8220;Blue Whale&#8221; is another new concept helicopter&#65288;Quad-Tilt-Rotor&#65292;QTR in this case&#65289;under development&#12290;

Some Basic Design Specs&#65306;

Load&#65306;20 tons
Cruising Speed&#65306;538 km/h
Range&#65306;3106 km
Service Ceiling&#65306;8615 m
Combat Radiu&#65306;&#12299;815 km





For rough illustration only


----------



## qwerrty

what game is that?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Blue Whale is another new concept helicopter&#65288;Quad-Tilt-Rotor&#65292;QTR in this case&#65289;under development&#12290;
> 
> Some Basic Design Specs&#65306;
> 
> Load&#65306;20 tons
> Cruising Speed&#65306;538 km/h
> Range&#65306;3106 km
> Service Ceiling&#65306;8615 m
> Combat Radiu&#65306;&#12299;815 km
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For rough illustration only



Sources please.



cirr said:


> *K800* high-speed unmanned helicopter under development&#12290;Maiden flight planned for 2014.



How credible is this?


----------



## VelocuR

It seems, the double wings together are weird. It must be mistake and require to re-design again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

RaptorRX707 said:


> It seems, the double wings together are weird. It must be mistake and require to re-design again.



Uh no, it's to improve stability of the wings, it's not weird at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## That Guy

nomi007 said:


>



Are...are those M&M's in the background? DUDE, I LOVE M&Ms!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CH-3 and CH-802 UAVs&#65306;

[YouKu]XNjExNTgyNDIw[/YouKu]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CH-4 UAV:

[YouKu]XNjExNTY2ODE2[/YouKu]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Chengdu's Wing Loong armed MALE entered into serial production.











At least two other countries than China bought and use this drone, one is the United Arab Emirates.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*&#8220;Rainbow&#8221;* family of UAVs&#65292;hand-held&#65292;solar powered&#65292;flying wing&#65292;the lot&#65306;

ã&#8364;&#352;å&#8224;&#8250;äº&#8249;ç§&#8216;æ&#352;&#8364;ã&#8364;&#8249; 20131005 â&#8364;&#339;å½©è&#8482;¹â&#8364;è¿½æ¢¦ï¼&#353;æ*ç§&#732;ä¸*å&#8250;½â&#8364;&#339;å½©è&#8482;¹â&#8364;ç³»å&#710;&#8212;æ&#8212;*äººæ&#339;ºï¼&#710;ä¸&#8249;ï¼&#8240;_å&#8224;&#8250;äº&#8249;ç§&#8216;æ&#352;&#8364;(æ&#8211;°é&#8212;»)_ä¸*å&#8250;½ç½&#8216;ç»&#339;ç&#8221;µè§&#8224;å°


----------



## That Guy

hk299792458 said:


> Chengdu's Wing Loong armed MALE entered into serial production.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least two other countries than China bought and use this drone, one is the United Arab Emirates.
> 
> Henri K.



I'm going to guess that the other is probably Pakistan.


----------



## hk299792458

That Guy said:


> I'm going to guess that the other is probably Pakistan.



No, Uzbekistan.

Henri K.


----------



## That Guy

hk299792458 said:


> No, Uzbekistan.
> 
> Henri K.



Ah, perhaps I'm thinking of the CH-4. They look practically the same.


----------



## hk299792458

That Guy said:


> Ah, perhaps I'm thinking of the CH-4. They look practically the same.



PAF has bought *CH-4* ?

Henri K.


----------



## That Guy

hk299792458 said:


> PAF has bought *CH-4* ?
> 
> Henri K.



Yup, it originally bought the CH-3 with a ToT, and was later upgraded to the CH-4.

The CH-3 is currently being produced indigenously as the Shahpar but with an Austrian power plant.

http://gids.com.pk/shahpar


----------



## Beast

That Guy said:


> Yup, it originally bought the CH-3 with a ToT, and was later upgraded to the CH-4.
> 
> The CH-3 is currently being produced indigenously as the Shahpar but with an Austrian power plant.
> 
> :: GIDS - SHAHPAR ::



This one cannot carry out combat.


----------



## That Guy

Beast said:


> This one cannot carry out combat.



I know, the ToT for the weapon system was never transferred as far as I know.


----------



## hk299792458

Soar dragon ?







We saw the CEO of AVIC in this photo.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Taxiing of "Sharp Sword" UCAV.






Henri K.


----------



## Nishan_101

hk299792458 said:


> GAIC's *Harrier III* drone...


A better option for PN


----------



## AirRodgers

Rainbow 4 UAVs
http://www.51jiwo.com/military/11023.html


> rainbow -4 flight height of 7-8 km, the flight speed of up to 300 km/h, flight duration is more than 40 hours, you can fly continuously for two days and two nights, perform remote tasks. In terms of weapons and equipment, rainbow -4 hung beneath the front wing ground missiles and bombs


 

This is one sic Drone lol could loiter for 40 hours and be arm with 4 missile/bombs... This would make for and awesome weapon to patrol hostile border.. Imagine the saving of having say 100 of these patrolling a long hostile border, you could have 24/7 coverage...
imagine what Syria and Iraq could do with these bad boys...
Rainbow 4 UAV missile test




 

imo Drone will be the future of most third world country air wing who can't afford a real air force..it might even be more effective and way cheaper than maintaining an air force...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

AirRodgers said:


> Rainbow 4 UAVs
> http://www.51jiwo.com/military/11023.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is one sic Drone lol could loiter for 40 hours and be arm with 4 missile/bombs... This would make for and awesome weapon to patrol hostile border.. Imagine the saving of having say 100 of these patrolling a long hostile border, you could have 24/7 coverage...
> imagine what Syria and Iraq could do with these bad boys...
> Rainbow 4 UAV missile test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imo Drone will be the future of most third world country air wing who can't afford a real air force..it might even be more effective and way cheaper than maintaining an air force...



But UAV is slow. It will still be vulnerable to even manpads. Its highly effective against insurgent who cant have too much high tech. But against a nation with modern arm forces. I think UAV is still far from entering combat. UAV in a modern warfare between equal strength nation will be more useful in reconnaissance


----------



## AirRodgers

Its slow and its cheap, if you have 100 of these up at the same time how many terrorist or insurgent group have access to unlimited supply of manpads.. Those manpads are hard to get for even well funded terrorist or insurgent group...
UAV slowness is also its greatest asset, with slowness comes longer loiter times over a battle field, it also allow it to hunt and pick up on target that a fast mover would miss..

UAV will change the face of warfare in the 21st century country like the US and China will be able to block out the sun with these and use their Air Force man fighter to fly cover ...
The US predator drone cost 30 million dollar while the Chinese version cost 1 million dollar.. In the near future you see those price drop to even lower level..


say in a future war China need to destroy a well defended base and it have two option.
one:
send in 10 J10 cost 15 pilot, est. 50 million per plane fully loaded and arm. total cost 500 million committed to the mission
two:
send 100 drones cost 175 million fully fuel and arm drones and zero potential for lost of a pilot committed to the mission...

now out of the above option which one do you think is the better option..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

AirRodgers said:


> Its slow and its cheap, if you have 100 of these up at the same time how many terrorist or insurgent group have access to unlimited supply of manpads.. Those manpads are hard to get for even well funded terrorist or insurgent group...
> UAV slowness is also its greatest asset, with slowness comes longer loiter times over a battle field, it also allow it to hunt and pick up on target that a fast mover would miss..
> 
> UAV will change the face of warfare in the 21st century country like the US and China will be able to block out the sun with these and use their Air Force man fighter to fly cover ...
> The US predator drone cost 30 million dollar while the Chinese version cost 1 million dollar.. In the near future you see those price drop to even lower level..
> 
> 
> say in a future war China need to destroy a well defended base and it have two option.
> one:
> send in 10 J10 cost 15 pilot, est. 50 million per plane fully loaded and arm. total cost 500 million committed to the mission
> two:
> send 100 drones cost 175 million fully fuel and arm drones and zero potential for lost of a pilot committed to the mission...
> 
> now out of the above option which one do you think is the better option..




there is another thought.
a manned fighter acting as a commander for a group of UAVs, essentially combining the best of both worlds, and yes if future wars involve two large and capable militaries such as china and the US it would not be a hand full of uavs hunting for a couple of terrorists, but swarms of em, if nothing else they'll keep your defenses busy while the real killer sneaks though. futher more in these large near peer battles it would not be the slow drones of today goign at it, it would be the fast stealthy drones of tomorrow fighting each other. we are already seeing a glimpse of this in the x-47b and others


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IND151

*Images of the Chinese version of the US Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk drone were recently featured in a video posted online, reports our sister newspaper Want Daily.*

The long-range drone, referred to as *Changhang* — an *abbreviation* of the word *“long range”* in Chinese — has a* very similar look to its US counterpart, though it shares the same joined-wing design as another Chinese drone, the Guizhou Soar Dragon*.

A* Chinese military expert *told the Global Times newspaper that the drone is designed to be more aerodynamic than the Global Hawk, which was used as the blueprint for the the Changhang. *Its engine design and payload capacity is unable to compete with the Global Hawk*, however, according to the analyst.

Want Daily said there are as yet no details available to tell whether the drone is a modified version of the Guizhou Soar Dragon or something different. Chinese drones have so far tended to have very similar designs. For example, Aviation Industry Corporation of China’s Chengdu Pterodactyl UAV, sometimes referred to as the WingLoong, and the CH-4 developed by China Aerospace Science & Industry Corporation look exactly the same. The specifications of the long-range drone remain unknown.

The US-based Defense News reported that the Guizhou Soar Dragon drone designed by Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group has a take-off weight of 7,500 kilograms, a mission payload of 650 kilograms and a maximum range of 7,000 kilometers. Since the Changhang is much bigger than the Guizhou Soar Dragon, Want Daily presumes that it must have similar capability to the Global Hawk, able to conduct long-range strategic reconnaissance missions over the South China Sea.

China demonstrates its version of Global Hawk drone | idrw.org


----------



## eazzy

Impressive progress made by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

I am hopeful that PAC and NECOM with KRL are working with Chinese on both of the big UCAVss...


----------



## nomi007

*Two Chinese 'Joined-Wing' Drone Spotted*




Two Chinese 'Joined-Wing' Drone Spotted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

U8E ready for exports：






Any takers？

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Would it be super sonic....???


----------



## applesauce

Nishan_101 said:


> Would it be super sonic....???



no ones knows yet, but that RD-33 sure is over-powered for a drone that size

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Nishan_101

I am sure after 2014!!! Pakistan will also going to show some more surprises to the whole world....


----------



## nomi007

Nishan_101 said:


> I am sure after 2014!!! Pakistan will also going to show some more surprises to the whole world....


yes
in lot mar


----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007




----------



## nomi007

China has independently developed the underwater glider

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nishan_101

Pakistan NESCOM, KRL-GIDS and other companies should also join China on R&D...


----------



## nomi007

Nishan_101 said:


> Pakistan NESCOM, KRL-GIDS and other companies should also join China on R&D...


when we need weapons free of cost or on soft loans than we talk with Chinese otherwise
USA FRANCE new 1 is turkey


----------



## Nishan_101

I think its the worst case scenario for Pak Military that we don't work on JV of electronics/electrical systems along with sensors, with EU countries nor even with Chinese. That would have made us able to make each and every type of weapons on our own.


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nishan_101

xhw1986 said:


>



Pakistanis were talking about inducting a bomber when we were retiring our A-5Cs with JF-17s but I am sure now they


xhw1986 said:


>


Pakistanis were talking about inducting a bomber when we were retiring our A-5Cs with JF-17s but I am sure now they got a clear answer and possible if PAC could look owards it.


----------



## xhw1986



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

xhw1986 said:


>



I can hope that PAC would be partner in these programs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Nishan_101 said:


> I can hope that PAC would be partner in these programs.



Are you paying for it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

TD220

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## applesauce

Nishan_101 said:


> I can hope that PAC would be partner in these programs.



bit late for that, two of those are already done/almost done. the other is we've heard very little about


----------



## nomi007




----------



## cirr

Algeria evaluating Chinese CH-4 UAV | defenceWeb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

cirr said:


> Algeria evaluating Chinese CH-4 UAV | defenceWeb



Algeria, Libya, Tunisia and Yemen should try to develop and Electrical-Electronic Complex for Commercial and Military Electrical-Electronic equipment R&D. Also similar type of Aeronautical Complex and Aero Engine Complex as well.

Moreover, they can join in with China or EU on R&D projects.


----------



## nomi007




----------



## Nishan_101

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 21498


Libya, Algeria and Tunisia along with Yemen should try to join in with Turkey and China on Aerospace projects and build facilities where they can design and assemble aircraft and also Aero Engines facilities as well.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Nishan_101 said:


> Libya, Algeria and Tunisia along with Yemen should try to join in with Turkey and China on Aerospace projects and build facilities where they can design and assemble aircraft and also Aero Engines facilities as well.


 
American influence is there, russian products are there...China will have to carefully plan and identify what can the listed countries replace with a better and cheap priced products..not easy feat.


----------



## Nishan_101

Luftwaffe said:


> American influence is there, russian products are there...China will have to carefully plan and identify what can the listed countries replace with a better and cheap priced products..not easy feat.


Really I feel that Tunisia, Algeria and Libya should also be in JF-17 Program with Pakistan; China would be providing services against money. Then all of these countries might invest better to make it a truely 4.5th Generation one.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Nishan_101 said:


> Really I feel that Tunisia, Algeria and Libya should also be in JF-17 Program with Pakistan; China would be providing services against money. Then all of these countries might invest better to make it a truely 4.5th Generation one.


 
Hi, did you research? algerians are in russians laps and tunisians are in US lap, libyans are in no position bunch of terrorists running nation in cooperation with US/UK...To market JF-17 first you need a marketing team that you don't have... it needs to be on par with atleast block 50+ last it needs a Chinese powerful engine most importantly a reliable long lasting one and finally a unique offer by China such as one or two AEW&C.


----------



## Nishan_101

Luftwaffe said:


> Hi, did you research? algerians are in russians laps and tunisians are in US lap, libyans are in no position bunch of terrorists running nation in cooperation with US/UK...To market JF-17 first you need a marketing team that you don't have... it needs to be on par with atleast block 50+ last it needs a Chinese powerful engine most importantly a reliable long lasting one and finally a unique offer by China such as one or two AEW&C.


I don't think its the case. Even if they by themselves or PAF welcomes Tunisia, Algeria and Libya on Chinese next generation single engine 6th Generation fighter program then there would be nothing that can stop them.


----------



## cirr

“Divine Eagle” UAEW：






A new type of “near space long endurance reconnaissance and strike integrated UAV” is also under development。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

P


Luftwaffe said:


> American influence is there, russian products are there...China will have to carefully plan and identify what can the listed countries replace with a better and cheap priced products..not easy feat.


Price and No String Attahed are the selling points of Chinese weapons. Strong US ally like Saudi Arabia and Kuwait bough Chinese missiles and SP guns.


----------



## Beast

lcloo said:


> P
> Price and No String Attahed are the selling points of Chinese weapons. Strong US ally like Saudi Arabia and Kuwait bough Chinese missiles and SP guns.


With US buying less saudi oil while China import more Saudi crude oil. Saudi are looking more towards China. JF-17 are currently negotiated for co production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nishan_101

lcloo said:


> P
> Price and No String Attahed are the selling points of Chinese weapons. Strong US ally like Saudi Arabia and Kuwait bough Chinese missiles and SP guns.


But Chinese should be reluctant to welcome KSA, UAE, Jordan, Oman and Yemen to join in on Submarines, Ships, Land vehicle like Tanks-APC, Aircraft programs and help them to develop their own SLV based on solid and liquid fuel systems.


----------



## hk299792458

Extracted from an introduction video of 75th anniversary of NPU university.










































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luftwaffe

Oh I see Win XP which is unsecured OS with no support...did China still not switched to any local OS.


----------



## terranMarine

If it's not connected to the internet it shouldn't matter.


----------



## hk299792458

Saoudi Arabia brought Wing Loong UCAV - Source

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Devine Hawk* - an unmanned anti-stealth EWA

Part of Project 973，prototype this winter。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beidou2020

*Chinese remote sensing drone sets 30-hour flying record*

*A new Chinese unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) set a new record for the country's remote sensing drones by flying for more than 30 hours consecutively*, the UAV's developer, the Chinese Academy of Surveying & Mapping (CASM), announced on Wednesday.

*The previous record time was 16 hours. Coupled with China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System, the UAV system can carry out rapid mapping without ground control points.*

Made of ultra-light carbon fiber materials, the drone is powered by a four-stroke air-cooled engine, and a V-shaped tail spoiler can reduce the wind drag.

*CASM said that the newly developed system will make it possible for several drones to fly within one airspace simultaneously, thanks to breakthroughs in telecommunications technologies.*

CASM is affiliated with China's National Administration of Surveying, Mapping and Geoinformation. It said drones have played an important role in rescue and reconstruction work in quake-stricken areas such as Wenchuan and Lushan, both in Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

hk299792458 said:


> Extracted from an introduction video of 75th anniversary of NPU university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri K.


Hi Henri, do you know the profit sharing for EC175/AC352 project? Some reports said Eurocopter will take all the benefit except China, while others said Eurocopter will take up the Europe and North America markets and AVIC take up the rest.


----------



## HRK

*China confirms CH-4 UCAV in PLA service at 'Peace Mission 2014' drill
*


HRK said:


> *China confirms CH-4 UCAV in PLA service at 'Peace Mission 2014' drill*
> 
> *The People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) showcased a CH-4 unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) during the multilateral 'Peace Mission 2014' exercise featuring Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO) members in Inner Mongolia in late August.*
> 
> In a rare move, and indicating strong confidence in the platform, *state media showed footage of a missile hitting a simulated enemy vehicle.*
> 
> Feng Aiwang, commander of the exercise's PLAAF battlegroup, said the* CH-4 hit every target in several missile firings.* The CH-4 (Cai Hong 4 or Rainbow 4), which has been characterised as China's answer to the United States' General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper, operated alongside Z-10 and Z-19 attack helicopters, which also made their 'Peace Mission' debuts.
> 
> In a TV interview, *Li Pingkun, head of the CH-4 project, said the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) could hit targets with a margin of error of less than 1.5 m.* Without giving details, *he revealed the CH-4 "used several methods to guide missiles or smart bombs onto targets".*
> 
> China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) technical staff have previously told _IHS Jane's_ that the *CH-4 has four hard points capable of carrying two AR-1 laser-guided missiles and two FT-5 small guided bombs.*
> 
> The CH-4, developed by the CAAA and manufactured by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), *has an 18 m wingspan*. The *1,260kg CH-4A, designed primarily for reconnaissance, has a 30-hour endurance and 3,500 km range*. The *CH-4B *has a shorter *14-hour endurance and 1,600 km range but can carry a much larger 345 kg weapon payload*. It is unclear which version the PLA operated during 'Peace Mission 2014'.
> 
> The CH-4 is believed to be the first CASC-manufacturer UAV to enter PLA service. *The rival Yi Long (Wing Loong or Pterodactyl) UCAV produced by AVIC has achieved sales to at least three countries, apparently including Saudi Arabia*. *Algeria reportedly tested the CH-4 earlier in 2014.*
> 
> *COMMENT*
> 
> The release of information on the CH-4 may be linked to the recent deployment by the Chinese military of UAVs in Xinjiang province to help hunt separatists and part of a wider public information campaign to gain support for the use of UAVs in domestic airspace.
> 
> This is support by statements by Shen Jinke, a 'Peace Mission 2014' spokesman, who said that the *CH-4 would be "tasked with surveillance, reconnaissance, and ground attacks, [and] will play a vital role in fighting against terrorism."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## a1b2c145

stealthy unmanned aircraft, produced by a chinese university, has ordered by foreign countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Pterodactyl Drones In Chinese Air Force Service*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer

Posted 09.17.2014 at 1:45 pm







*Pterodactyl UAV* A truck tows an armed Pterodactyl UAV from the PLAAF's 32nd Division out onto the runway before launch. The Pterodactyl is China's first UCAV and entered service in 2013. _mil.huanqi.com_

Recently, photos have appeared of an active duty Pterodactyl UAV being towed into take off position in the PLAAF 38th Division. This photo set is believed to be from late August 2014, during the "Peace Mission 2014" exercises that included Russia, Kazakhstan, Tajikistan and Kyrgyzstan. It is likely that the two regiments of the 38th Division have about 24-36 Pterodactyls at full strength. 






*Sensors* This close up of a CCTV 13 news broadcast shows the Pterodactyl's sensors, including the white circular electro-optical camera, as well as a laser rangefinder/designator and an infrared or night vision camera. _CCTV 13_

This Pterodactyl UAV is carrying two HJ-10 antitank missiles, and is painted in a PLAAF grey color scheme, along with the red and yellow star insignia of the PLAAF. Its underslung electrooptical sensor and laser targeting sight are covered by red cloth. Comparable in size to a MQ-1 Predator, the Pterodactyl weighs about 1,100 kg, can carry a 200kg payload and flies for 20 hours, at a range of over 4,000km. Compared to the other Chinese UCAV, the CH-4, the Pterodactyl has a pronounced forward bulge that houses a larger satellite dish, which improves both communications range and resistance to jamming. 






*Pterodactyl Display* A visiting foreign pilot takes a picture of the Pterodactyl (Wing Loong in Mandarin Chinese) during the 2012 Zhuhai Air Show. China has already achieved some success for its UAV export ambitions by selling the Pterodactyl to Middle Eastern customers. _Weibo_

The Pterodactyl has also been put on the export market, with successful sales to the Middle East. Much as its parallel US Predator-class systems had been used by the US in support of counterterrorism and counterinsurgency missions, in addition to possible counterterrorist operations in western China and Central Asia, the Pterodactyl offers a new potential tool for Chinese peacekeeping forces in African locations like South Sudan, for either reconnaissance or armed protection. If China's counterinsurgency and covert action needs increase, it is likely that the PLAAF will acquire a larger, higher flying cousin to the Pterodactyl, just as how the MQ-9 Reaper has taken on many of the Predator's former missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

XYZ(20XX)    Northrop Grumman X-47B(2011)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

What are you trying to imply? 



monitor said:


> View attachment 133046
> 
> View attachment 133047
> 
> XYZ(20XX)    Northrop Grumman X-47B(2011)


----------



## Beast

Hyperion said:


> What are you trying to imply?


Comparable weapon system with US. If US has something, we are able to match them toe to toe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

Hyperion said:


> What are you trying to imply?



China will copy X-47B next time like they did with other US UAV insaalllah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Zidian*（name of an ancient sword）stealth UAV using plasma discharge technology etc and other interesting drones。。。

会放电的飞行器 南航研制出最新“隐身”无人机_头条_龙虎网

definitely worth watching，especially by those who understand Chinese。

Zidian UAV：







*Linglong* CRW（Canard Rotor/Wing）UAV：
















1st successful flight demo of CRW in human history！Picked up where the failed X-50A left

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Chinese “X-50A” 

Two X-50A prototypes were made，both crashed，leading to the abandonment of the project。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

New 5-ton unmanned helicopter to enter market in 2015

中国新型5吨级无人直升机预计2015年投入市场-中新网



Payload：1000kg
Max speed：190km/h
Cruise speed：120km/h
Endurance：7 hrs

Good enough for ASW？


----------



## JSCh

New UAV from CAC, Chengdu.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

New Chinese UAV appears. Take note of the nozzle


----------



## Beast

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> New Chinese UAV appears. Take note of the nozzle


Very strange exhaust nozzle


----------



## 55100864

Smaller than expected, but still, very sexy...


----------



## cirr

55100864 said:


> Smaller than expected, but still, very sexy...



The “Big and Ugly One” will appear in weeks！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> The “Big and Ugly One” will appear in weeks！



So again You know more than You tell us ... 

By the way are there any news regarding SAC-HAIC's Sharp Sword UCAV ??


----------



## cirr

*China's Wing Loong UAV has newer version: report*

CNA

December 25, 2014, 12:37 am TWN

HONG KONG--China's Wing Loong unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), which is seen as threatening the West's dominance of the global UAV market, now has an upgraded version that uses a jet power system, according to Chinese media.

A story on the website of the Chinese-language Global Times, a government media outlet, said the medium-attitude UAV was produced by Chengdu Aircraft Industries (Group) Corp. and probably uses two small turbojets to generate power.

The report cited Chinese military commentator Li Xiaojian as saying that photos indicate that the UAV is currently in the land-testing stage and how it will be used will only be confirmed after it has been fully equipped.

Li said the jet-powered UAV is probably an upgraded of the Wing Loong series, which currently uses a prop-driven power system.

China's Wing Loong UAV is said to have been deployed by China's military and exported to other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

CCTV just diffused 3 videos on Wing Loong / GJ-1 UCAV

First formation flight of 2 newly produced Wing Loong in Anshun, Guizhou, in early 2015






Upgrades have been implemented in the new Batch - new satellite communication system which enables a 2000 km range of control, double flaps, embedded ECM/ECCM system...etc.






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Testing of new rolling out Wing Loong UCAVs in Guizhou Anshun...
























































Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

* CCTV capture of the day: AVIC Pterodactyl (Wing Loong) UAV *
According to CCTV, the mass production variant of "Gongj-1" Attack-1 UAV to join the PLAAF UAV fleet already commissioned. Expect more of that little bird hunting "freedom fighters" near a region near you. 

Gongj-1 or Attack-1 is the official PLAAF designation.


----------



## Deino

nomi007 said:


> * CCTV capture of the day: AVIC Pterodactyl (Wing Loong) UAV *
> According to CCTV, the mass production variant of "Gongj-1" Attack-1 UAV to join the PLAAF UAV fleet already commissioned. Expect more of that little bird hunting "freedom fighters" near a region near you.
> 
> Gongj-1 or Attack-1 is the official PLAAF designation.




Yeppp .... and with its 76x2x-serial so far "operational" within the 151. Brigade assigned to the FTTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Martian2

*China's DJI is the world's largest consumer drone manufacturer | The Wall Street Journal*

In 2013, China's DJI (headquartered in Shenzhen) had sales of $130 million. DJI sales tripled to $400 million for 2014 (see WSJ article: GoPro Developing Line of Consumer Drones - WSJ ).

According to The Wall Street Journal, China's DJI is the world's largest consumer drone manufacturer. To understand why, we have to look at DJI innovations.

*First Generation - DJI Phantom UAV*

1. Motion-stabilized camera (e.g. photographic camera or video camera).
2. 4K camera has a distance of 1.5km or one mile. You can zoom in at a distance without losing picture quality.
3. Enables single-person control of both flight system and camera OR dual-person separate control of flight system and camera direction.





DJI Phantom 2
----------
*Second Generation - DJI Spreading Wings S1000*

1. Counter-rotating rotors provide aerodynamic stability.
2. Eight separate rotors provide double redundancy. You only need four working rotors for full control.
3. After lift-off, landing gear retracts to enable unobstructed 360-degree panoramic view for the camera.





----------
*Third Generation - DJI The Inspire 1*

1. Fuselage is slim, compact, aerodynamic, and looks badass.
2. Can fly at 45 miles per hour.





"The world's biggest consumer drone manufacturer unveils its newest model, The Inspire 1, which features high-def video streaming, simultaneous dual control and 18 minutes of flight time on a single charge. The new drone from DJI will cost between $2,899 and $3,399."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## kuge

Martian2 said:


> *China's DJI is the world's largest consumer drone manufacturer | The Wall Street Journal*
> 
> In 2013, China's DJI (headquartered in Shenzhen) had sales of $130 million. DJI sales tripled to $400 million for 2014 (see WSJ article: GoPro Developing Line of Consumer Drones - WSJ ).
> 
> According to The Wall Street Journal, China's DJI is the world's largest consumer drone manufacturer. To understand why, we have to look at DJI innovations.
> 
> *First Generation - DJI Phantom UAV*
> 
> 1. Motion-stabilized camera (e.g. photographic camera or video camera).
> 2. 4K camera has a distance of 1.5km or one mile. You can zoom in at a distance without losing picture quality.
> 3. Enables single-person control of both flight system and camera OR dual-person separate control of flight system and camera direction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DJI Phantom 2
> ----------
> *Second Generation - DJI Spreading Wings S1000*
> 
> 1. Counter-rotating rotors provide aerodynamic stability.
> 2. Eight separate rotors provide double redundancy. You only need four working rotors for full control.
> 3. After lift-off, landing gear retracts to enable unobstructed 360-degree panoramic view for the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------
> *Third Generation - DJI The Inspire 1*
> 
> 1. Fuselage is slim, compact, aerodynamic, and looks badass.
> 2. Can fly at 45 miles per hour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The world's biggest consumer drone manufacturer unveils its newest model, The Inspire 1, which features high-def video streaming, simultaneous dual control and 18 minutes of flight time on a single charge. The new drone from DJI will cost between $2,899 and $3,399."


how about the noise? 
anyway, i am looking forward insect-size integrated drones.


----------



## cirr

A convoy of 16 lorries carrying drones from the maker in southwest China to PLA units up in the north：

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pangu

*中航工业成都所VD200宣传片 *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Harrier Hawk I、II and III

腾讯视频

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> So again You know more than You tell us ...
> 
> By the way are there any news regarding SAC-HAIC's Sharp Sword UCAV ??



Assembly completed，presently going through indoor tests，curtain about to be raised over the “Ugly One”。

The 2nd prototype of Sharp Sword was built in the 2nd half of 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Air-borne unmanned conformal early-warning（sensing）system：






There are eyewitnesses but no pics as yet。

Maiden flight expected soon after the Chinese New Year which starts on 19 Feb.。

tock-tock，tick-tock。。。。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

China is also working on an unmanned AEW system for its carriers（including CV 16 the _Liaoning_）

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Air-borne unmanned conformal early-warning（sensing）system：
> 
> There are eyewitnesses but no pics as yet。
> 
> Maiden flight expected soon after the Chinese New Year which starts on 19 Feb.。
> 
> tock-tock，tick-tock。。。。。。




So this "beast" - at least surely not a beauty - is a real project ??!
Do You have any additional info on which manufactor, dimensions, role (recce, AEW, EW, ...) ?

Thanks, Deino


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Air-borne unmanned conformal early-warning（sensing）system：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are eyewitnesses but no pics as yet。
> 
> Maiden flight expected soon after the Chinese New Year which starts on 19 Feb.。
> 
> tock-tock，tick-tock。。。。。。




Can you give more details?


----------



## cirr

A new batch of CH-4 UAVs near delivery






according to this CASTC report：

新一批彩虹4无人机将交付_中国航天科技集团公司

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> ... soon after the Chinese New Year which starts on 19 Feb.。



And ends when ??? What's its manufactor ?



cirr said:


> A new batch of CH-4 UAVs near delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to this CASTC report：
> 
> 新一批彩虹4无人机将交付_中国航天科技集团公司




Who uses the CH-4 ??? I thought it is an export product only since the PLAAF uses the GJ-1.


----------



## HRK

Deino said:


> Who uses the CH-4 ??? I thought it is an export product only since the PLAAF uses the GJ-1.





> *The People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) showcased a CH-4* unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) during the multilateral 'Peace Mission 2014' exercise featuring Shanghai Cooperation Organisation (SCO) members in Inner Mongolia in late August.
> 
> In a rare move, and indicating strong confidence in the platform, state media showed footage of a missile hitting a simulated enemy vehicle.
> 
> The *CH-4B* has a shorter 14-hour endurance and 1,600 km range but can carry a much larger 345 kg weapon payload. *It is unclear which version the PLA operated during 'Peace Mission 2014'*.



China confirms CH-4 UCAV in PLA service at 'Peace Mission 2014' drill - IHS Jane's 360


----------



## hk299792458

HRK said:


> China confirms CH-4 UCAV in PLA service at 'Peace Mission 2014' drill - IHS Jane's 360



Wrong information, PLAAF doesn't have CH-4.

Henri K.



Deino said:


> And ends when ??? What's its manufactor ?
> Who uses the CH-4 ??? I thought it is an export product only since the PLAAF uses the GJ-1.



Maybe Algeria. They tested it 1 year ago and seems to be very happy with it.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

HRK said:


> China confirms CH-4 UCAV in PLA service at 'Peace Mission 2014' drill - IHS Jane's 360




Like just noted above, that's simply WRONG (like so many reports from Jane's lately !) since the CH-4 is designed and sold by the Aerospace Long-March International Trade Company (ALIT) while the GJ-1 is from CAC/611 Institute and GAIC.

Just look at the radome and IMO the GJ-1 is a bit larger (but not sure about).

Anyway it's a real shame that thr quality of Jane's reports are so often plain wrong ...

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> Anyway it's a real shame that thr quality of Jane's reports are so often plain wrong ...
> 
> Deino



Or, as in this case, 'plane' wrong. 

Sorry, can't resist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Like just noted above, that's simply WRONG (like so many reports from Jane's lately !) since the CH-4 is designed and sold by the Aerospace Long-March International Trade Company (ALIT) while the GJ-1 is from CAC/611 Institute and GAIC.
> 
> Just look at the radome and IMO the GJ-1 is a bit larger (but not sure about).
> 
> Anyway it's a real shame that thr quality of Jane's reports are so often plain wrong ...
> 
> Deino



CH-4 is NOT designed by ALIT which is just a company for exportation. The MALE is designed by the 11th academy of CASC.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*DEX 2015: Blue Arrow 9 further expands Chinese UAV weapon options*

*Richard D Fisher Jr* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 February 2015





Norinco provided new details for its Blue Arrow 9 missile, seen here next to the larger Blue Arrow 7, during the IDEX show in Abu Dhabi. Source: Rick D Fisher Jr

China's promotion of domestic weapons competition has resulted in customers getting a wider choice of missiles for their unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).





The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation's AR-1 missile for UAVs on display at IDEX 2015 next to a model of the CH-4 UAV. (Rick D Fisher Jr)

The two Chinese companies leading this competition are Norinco and the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), which have unveiled several new missiles for UAVs in recent years.

Norinco's Blue Arrow 7 lightweight, air-launched, ground-attack missile was revealed in 2010. Later that year, the Blue Arrow 7, which weighs 47 kilogrammes and uses semi-active laser guidance, was seen integrated on the CAIC Z-10 attack helicopter and has subsequently been seen in use during People's Liberation Army exercises.

Norinco revealed its Blue Arrow 9 at Zhuhai 2014 airshow, but did not provide performance details until the IDEX 2015 in Abu Dhabi. At 26.5 kg, the much-lighter missile is the company's attempt to address the UAV weapons market. It uses a semi-active laser guidance system and has a range of 6 kilometres.

While it is not yet confirmed, the Blue Arrow 7/9 likely arms the Chengdu Aircraft Corporation Pterodactyl (Wing Loong) UAVs that have reportedly been sold to the United Arab Emirates.

CASC unveiled its first UAV missile, the AR-1, in 2008. The semi-active laser-guided missile can be used with CASC's CH-3, CH-3A, and CH-4 UAVs, which a Chinese source at IDEX said have been sold to around 5-10 countries.

While it has been test-fired 30-40 times, including from Chinese helicopters, the 8-10 km-range AR-1 is currently designed only for use with UAVs. Future plans include expanding the AR-1's seeker options to include infrared/TV imaging.

China's sale to Nigeria of CH-3 UAVs armed with AR-1 missiles was revealed recently when one of the aircraft crashed in late January, apparently during a sortie against the Boko Haram militant group in the northeast of the country.

UPDATE: IDEX 2015: Blue Arrow 9 further expands Chinese UAV weapon options - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

AR-1 is more deadly at 50kg weigh and has 10km range. I think Blue arrow is more for low payload UAV to allow more missiles to be carry. At nearly half the weight of AR-1 but at the same time, reduced of performances.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China's CH-4 UCAV has 40 hours of flight endurance*





----------

China's military advances in 2014





----------

China confirms CH-4 UCAV in PLA service at 'Peace Mission 2014' drill - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Sorry, but esp. the second report from Jane's is still again as wrong as it was when it was posted several weeks ago. The PLAAF does not operate the CH-4, it has the GJ-1 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Again a new UAV ...







Interesting ! Looks at first sight like an UAV having made the same development process from Predator to Reaper ... so here maybe a something like a GJ-2 ??

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*WindowsXP, can't controller your CASC CH-3 and CH-4 combat UAVs without it.*























Hmmmm, still running Windows XP huh, this might explain the recent crash. Blue-screen-of-death much?


*Suspected Nigerian CH-3 UAV crashes*
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

Suspected Nigerian CH-3 UAV crashes - IHS Jane's 360

Photographs emerged on social media websites on 27 January showing a CASC CH-3 (or improved CH-3A) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that had purportedly crashed in the northeastern Nigerian state of Borno.

Although operated by Pakistan, the CH-3 was not previously reported to be in service with Nigeria or neighbouring countries.

While the photographs show the UAV being inspected by African men, the claim that the CH-3 came down in Nigeria remains unconfirmed.

Two guided munitions can be seen on the upside-down aircraft; one appears to be an AR-1 laser-guided missile, while the other may be an FT-5: a small Chinese guided bomb that was designed for use with UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*CH-5，*currently at an advanced stage of development*，*will have a more powerful engine for twice as much payload as the CH-4：

中国CH-4无人机导弹打击比捕食者更灵活 不必降高-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> *CH-5，*currently at an advanced stage of development*，*will have a more powerful engine for twice as much payload as the CH-4：
> 
> 中国CH-4无人机导弹打击比捕食者更灵活 不必降高-中新网


A true reaper UCAV class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*CH-T* solar-powered UAV maiden flight：






我国国产“彩虹”太阳能无人飞行器首飞成功_新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Chinese solar unmanned aerial vehicle makes successful maiden flight*

OFweek | Posted: 24 Mar 2015, 11:27






(OFweek) - China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) released the news on March 23 that the “Rainbow” T series new type solar unmanned aerial vehicle developed by its subsidiary No.11 Research Institute made its successful maiden flight.

It is reported that the “Rainbow” solar unmanned aerial vehicle with unique shape and ultra-big body is the world’s largest solar unmanned vehicle aerial flight after the US NASA series. The flight test during successful maiden flight of “Rainbow” overcame complicated meteorological conditions and completely accomplished all indicator tests, providing sufficient flight data for the follow-up flight tests. Experts claimed that the success of Rainbow’s maiden flight will start a new chapter for Chinese solar unmanned aerial vehicle exploration. 

*According to the news from the No.5 Research Institute of CASC, it also made breakthrough in the civil light-weight small-sized unmanned airplane; Beijing Municipal Science & Technology Commission’s “5kg scale airborne full color multi-spectral imaging system” research project firstly undertaken by the No.5 Research Institute of CASC passed the project acceptance inspection successfully.

Chinese solar unmanned aerial vehicle makes successful maiden flight - OFweek News*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Agricultural UAVs


----------



## cirr

Agricultural UAVs continued


----------



## cirr

Agricultural UAVs continued

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

It has been a long wait！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> It has been a long wait！




What is this?


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> It has been a long wait！




Can You explain a bit more .... these are similar even if I really don't know what they are !??


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Can You explain a bit more .... these are similar even if I really don't know what they are !??
> 
> View attachment 223089
> View attachment 223090
> View attachment 223091



Unmanned AWACS developed by SAC and partners for，among other things，the detection of stealth targets such as the F-22 and F-35。

It is learnt that one of the systems onboard the UAV relating to anti-stealthness passed tech evaluation several years back。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Unmanned AWACS developed by SAC and partners for，among other things，the detection of stealth targets such as the F-22 and F-35。
> 
> It is learnt that one of the systems onboard the UAV relating to anti-stealthness passed tech evaluation several years back。




Thanks ... but how does it compare or is it related to the other huge AEW-UAV "Divine Eagle" ??


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but how does it compare or is it related to the other huge AEW-UAV "Divine Eagle" ??



“Divine Eagle” is it。

This ‘ugly“ thing is quite LARGE and as such can be expected airborne for long period of time。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> “Divine Eagle” is it。
> 
> This ‘ugly“ thing is quite LARGE and as such can be expected airborne for long period of time。




O.k. ... but that's more than surprising, since all previous artist-impressions show a very different configuration !
new on top and old configuration on the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Don't tell me this “thing” has a wingspan as large as the Boeing 747-8‘s：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Another image ....

Estimated data: height is about 6m, length is about 14m and wingspan is around 35m.


----------



## 大汉奸柳传志

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is this?


TALEUAS on steroids..


----------



## Deino

And here it is in reality !!!!


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Deino said:


> And here it is in reality !!!!
> 
> View attachment 225051
> View attachment 225052
> View attachment 225050



What is this?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> And here it is in reality !!!!
> 
> View attachment 225051
> View attachment 225052
> View attachment 225050



The “Divine Eagle”，a High Altitude Long Endurance（MALE）UAV purposedly developed for，among other things，the early detection of stealth flying objects。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> The “Divine Eagle”，a High Altitude Long Endurance（MALE）UAV purposedly developed for，among other things，the early detection of stealth flying objects。



Can you elaborate further for a noob like me? I don't feign being ignorant on military matters. 

Is this operational? Deployed?


----------



## Deino

Any info WHERE these images were taken ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

*Divine Eagle*



This large high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) UAV has been under development at 601 Institute/SAC as an "anti-stealth" AEW platform. The UAV features a novel twin fuselage/twin vertical tailfin design with the straight main wing extending across the rear fuselage. It also has a small wing structure connecting the forward sections of twin fuselages. A SATCOM antenna is expected to be installed inside one of the head bulges. The UAV is thought to be powered by a turbofan engine (WS-11?) located above the main wing and between the two vertical tainfins. As an AEW platform *Divine Eagle* is expected to have multiple conformal radar antennas installed along the forward fuselages facing different directions. The VHF meter wave radar is capable of detecting stealth aircraft at a relatively long range but suffers from a lower accuracy. Therefore several *Divine Eagle*s may typically fly in a group formation ahead while being controlled via datalink by the AWACS flying behind in a safe distance or by the ground station protected by the air defense unit. Together they act as an airborne multistatic radar system and are able to pick up the radar reflection signals of the same stealth aircraft from multiple directions. As the result the UAV can extend both the detecting range and accuracy of the AWACS against stealth aircraft. The design of *Divine Eagle* appear to share some similarity with the Russian Sukhoi S-62 concept which first appeared around 2000. It was reported that Russian assistance was sought during the initial development stage. A technology demonstrator was built by the spring 2015. Low speed taxi test took place in May 2015. Some specifications (estimated): height 6m, length 14m, wingspan 35m, endurance >10hr, ceiling 18km. If successfully entering the service, *Divine Eagle* would become the first airborne anti-stealth radar system in the world and could be used to counter American F-22s, F-35s and B-2s.


----------



## jkroo

Oh, the first airborne anti-stealth radar system in the world. Could it be called innovation? 
More UAVs are coming. Congratulations!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

Air Platforms
*Images emerge of new Chinese twin-fuselage HALE UAV concept*
*Richard D Fisher Jr, Washington, DC* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
28 May 2015




An early image - apparently with a digital filter applied - of what may be a new large HALE UAV from the SAC appeared on a Chinese website on 27 May. Source: Via CJDBY website
Images have appeared on a Chinese website of a new large twin-fuselage turbofan-powered unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that could serve as a new high-altitude, long-endurance (HALE) multi-mission platform.

Reportedly produced by the 601 Institute of the Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SAC), the large twin-fuselage UAV concept, called 'Project 973' or 'Shen Diao' ('Divine Eagle'), has been the subject of speculative conceptual drawings since 2012.

These drawings showed a leading-edge mounted canard-wing configuration, but indicated platform was to perform as a high-altitude near space vehicle conducting surveillance, cuing, and communication missions.




A graphic from a Chinese publication showing the employment concept for a large UAV similar to the Shenyang 'Divine Eagle' concept. (Via Top81 website)

What may be the first actual images, however, show the UAV employs two bulbous-nosed fuselages while the canard wing is mounted between them but not at the leading edge. A much longer high-aspect ratio wing is mounted aft and an apparent high-bypass turbofan is mounted between two large vertical stabilisers.

Some early speculative images indicated the UAV would carry a large metre-wave antennae mounted between the fuselages for counter-stealth missions. However, it is also likely that radar arrays and electro-optical systems could be mounted inside the fuselages.

Chinese sources indicate the 'Divine Eagle' was at least influenced from SAC discussions with the Sukhoi Aircraft Corporation, perhaps early in the last decade. In the late 1990s Sukhoi stared developing a concept for a similar large canard twin-fuselage HALE UAV called the S-62.

However, Sukhoi did not have the resources to develop its concept. It is also possible that SAC gained significant insights while opting not to pay for a co-development programme; a frequent Chinese tactic.

Sukhoi's S-62 concept also led to its Zond series of large and medium-size UAVs first seen at the 2003 Moscow Airshow. At the time Sukhoi officials noted that China had expressed "great interest" in the Zond designs.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options **ihs.com/contact*




A possible aft view &amp;#8211; apparently with a digital filter applied &amp;#8211; of a new twin-fuselage HALE UAV from the SAC. (Via CJDBY website)



An image of Sukhoi's unrealised S-26 HALE UAV concept. (Sukhoi)



A speculative line drawing of the 'Divine Eagle' UAV. (Via CJDBY website)



A speculative side drawing of the 'Divine Eagle' UAV. (Via CJDBY website)



To read the full article, Client Login
(313 of 378 words)


----------



## pkd

*Meet the PLA’s Deadly New 'Carrier Killer' Drone*
Beijing is heavily investing into the development of longer-range UAVs.





By Franz-Stefan Gady
June 03, 2015
735
58
4
14
*811* Shares
*43* Comments
Last week, new pictures emerged on Chinese websites of the Project 973 or _Shen Diao_ (“Divine Eagle”) prototype, perhaps the world’s largest twin fuselage drone – and a new formidable long-range strike weapon in the arsenal of the People’s Liberation Army.

Developed by China’s Shenyang Aircraft Corporation and influenced by the Russian Sukhoi S-62 twin-fuselage high-altitude, long-endurance UAV (some media reports indicate that China stole key design features from Russia), the Divine Eagle is Beijing’s latest addition to its burgeoning anti-access/area denial (A2/AD) capabilities.

The UAV prototype is a high-altitude, long-endurance (HALE) multi-mission platform with both long-range surveillance as well as strike capabilities and “has been the subject of speculative conceptual drawings since 2012,” according to _IHS Jane’s Defence Weekly_. It boasts anti-stealth capabilities, a special purpose radar andreportedly first flew in February 2015.

According to _Popular Science_ magazine, the Divine Eagle is designed to carry multiple Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radars, of the AMTI, SAR and GMTI varieties as well as Airborne Moving Target Indicators (AMTI) that are used to track airborne targets, like enemy fighters and cruise missiles.

Ground Moving Target Indicator (GMTI) radars could be used for identifying and tracking large groups of vessels such as an aircraft carrier strike force. Other radars like the “F-22 killer” JY-26 “have raised concerns in the American military that they could track stealth aircraft like the F-35 fighter and B-2 bomber at long ranges,”_Popular Science_ magazine reports.

However, “compared to the initial concept art and drawings available in February, the latest Divine Eagle iteration is less stealthy, having two satellite communications domes, completely vertical tails and an exposed engine intake,” the magazine additionally notes.

Judging from the images, the Divine Eagle prototype appears to be larger than the U.S Air Force’s Global Hawk long-range surveillance drone and consequently could be equipped to “carry large missiles for satellite launching, anti-satellite and anti-ship missions,” elaborates the _Washington Free Beacon_.

The article also quotes, Rick Fisher, an expert on Chinese military capabilities, who states that “China’s construction of large long-range Global Hawk-sized unmanned aircraft will greatly assist its goal of consolidating control over the western Pacific (…)These large UAVs will act as persistent satellites able to target missiles and other tactical platforms well beyond the first island chain.”

The capacity to strike targets at a long distance was also the principal concern of another analyst.

“The deployment of high-altitude, long endurance UAVs equipped with advanced sensors would enhance the PLA’s ability to strike U.S. bases and naval assets in the region, as well as those of its allies and partners,” saysMark Stokes, a former Pentagon official.

Overall, the new UAV, once deployed, will make it harder for the United States and its allies to operate undetected close to Chinese shores, _Popular Science_ magazine emphasizes:

_ Using the Divine Eagle as a picket, the Chinese air force could quickly intercept stealthy enemy aircraft, missiles and ships well before they come in range of the Mainland. Flying high, the Divine Eagle could also detect anti-ship missile trucks and air defenses on land, in preparation for offensive Chinese action._

China’s drone program appears to be largely founded upon reverse engineering of foreign technologies. Some experts caution that Chinese UAVs will primarily be deployed locally, requiring less sophisticated technology as well as less resources to operate them than U.S. unmanned aerial vehicles. The Divine Eagle prototype, however, could become the exception.


----------



## cirr

AVIC's Harrier Series：Harrier、Harrier II and Harrier III

VIDEO

Harrier III looks pretty cool。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Is the harrier already flying or still only a model / mock up ??


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> Is the harrier already flying or still only a model / mock up ??



The I & II have flown; not sure about III.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scherz

why not OCATA-UAV?
4 Surpreme-UAV with 4 Light-UAV for light purpose.


----------



## cirr

An upgrade of CH-4“

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> The I & II have flown; not sure about III.
> 
> View attachment 229198



Thanks ... by the way; is the Harrier I so also known as the BZK-007 ?


----------



## YoucanYouup

pkd said:


> *Meet the PLA’s Deadly New 'Carrier Killer' Drone*
> Beijing is heavily investing into the development of longer-range UAVs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Franz-Stefan Gady
> June 03, 2015
> 735
> 58
> 4
> 14
> *811* Shares
> *43* Comments
> Last week, new pictures emerged on Chinese websites of the Project 973 or _Shen Diao_ (“Divine Eagle”) prototype, perhaps the world’s largest twin fuselage drone – and a new formidable long-range strike weapon in the arsenal of the People’s Liberation Army.
> 
> Developed by China’s Shenyang Aircraft Corporation and influenced by the Russian Sukhoi S-62 twin-fuselage high-altitude, long-endurance UAV (some media reports indicate that China stole key design features from Russia), the Divine Eagle is Beijing’s latest addition to its burgeoning anti-access/area denial (A2/AD) capabilities.
> 
> The UAV prototype is a high-altitude, long-endurance (HALE) multi-mission platform with both long-range surveillance as well as strike capabilities and “has been the subject of speculative conceptual drawings since 2012,” according to _IHS Jane’s Defence Weekly_. It boasts anti-stealth capabilities, a special purpose radar andreportedly first flew in February 2015.
> 
> According to _Popular Science_ magazine, the Divine Eagle is designed to carry multiple Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) radars, of the AMTI, SAR and GMTI varieties as well as Airborne Moving Target Indicators (AMTI) that are used to track airborne targets, like enemy fighters and cruise missiles.
> 
> Ground Moving Target Indicator (GMTI) radars could be used for identifying and tracking large groups of vessels such as an aircraft carrier strike force. Other radars like the “F-22 killer” JY-26 “have raised concerns in the American military that they could track stealth aircraft like the F-35 fighter and B-2 bomber at long ranges,”_Popular Science_ magazine reports.
> 
> However, “compared to the initial concept art and drawings available in February, the latest Divine Eagle iteration is less stealthy, having two satellite communications domes, completely vertical tails and an exposed engine intake,” the magazine additionally notes.
> 
> Judging from the images, the Divine Eagle prototype appears to be larger than the U.S Air Force’s Global Hawk long-range surveillance drone and consequently could be equipped to “carry large missiles for satellite launching, anti-satellite and anti-ship missions,” elaborates the _Washington Free Beacon_.
> 
> The article also quotes, Rick Fisher, an expert on Chinese military capabilities, who states that “China’s construction of large long-range Global Hawk-sized unmanned aircraft will greatly assist its goal of consolidating control over the western Pacific (…)These large UAVs will act as persistent satellites able to target missiles and other tactical platforms well beyond the first island chain.”
> 
> The capacity to strike targets at a long distance was also the principal concern of another analyst.
> 
> “The deployment of high-altitude, long endurance UAVs equipped with advanced sensors would enhance the PLA’s ability to strike U.S. bases and naval assets in the region, as well as those of its allies and partners,” saysMark Stokes, a former Pentagon official.
> 
> Overall, the new UAV, once deployed, will make it harder for the United States and its allies to operate undetected close to Chinese shores, _Popular Science_ magazine emphasizes:
> 
> _ Using the Divine Eagle as a picket, the Chinese air force could quickly intercept stealthy enemy aircraft, missiles and ships well before they come in range of the Mainland. Flying high, the Divine Eagle could also detect anti-ship missile trucks and air defenses on land, in preparation for offensive Chinese action._
> 
> China’s drone program appears to be largely founded upon reverse engineering of foreign technologies. Some experts caution that Chinese UAVs will primarily be deployed locally, requiring less sophisticated technology as well as less resources to operate them than U.S. unmanned aerial vehicles. The Divine Eagle prototype, however, could become the exception.


new pic is coming

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## nomi007

Divine Eagle 神雕 anti-stealth UAV unveils

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

nomi007 said:


>



I am sure PAF might be planning to acquire it.


----------



## Sinnerman108

nomi007 said:


> View attachment 235448



That is someone else's design.

Burt Rutan.


----------



## Beast

Sinnerman108 said:


> That is someone else's design.
> 
> Burt Rutan.


Looks like someone else is headburt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sinnerman108

Beast said:


> Looks like someone else is headburt



He is an engineer, that I wish one day I may grow to be.

Scaled Composites: About Us - Burt Rutan

Scaled Composites: Projects - WhiteKnightTwo


----------



## Lure

Sinnerman108 said:


> He is an engineer, that I wish one day I may grow to be.
> 
> Scaled Composites: About Us - Burt Rutan
> 
> Scaled Composites: Projects - WhiteKnightTwo



Well I'm one of those people that you wish to be in the future and I can tell you that this design neither belong to China nor Burt Rutan. Such things belongs to the common knowledge of mankind and everyone can use it.

Try and you can find someone who did a similar looking plane model even during the years of ww2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

Lure said:


> Try and you can find someone who did a similar looking plane model even during the years of ww2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

Sinnerman108 said:


> He is an engineer, that I wish one day I may grow to be.
> 
> Scaled Composites: About Us - Burt Rutan
> 
> Scaled Composites: Projects - WhiteKnightTwo


To simply try say new China surveilance UAV is another people 's design showed your ignorance and your agenda.

Concept maybe same but not design. Try harder! Sourgrape 

China current progression in aviation is the fastest among all nation. Haters will always use despicable means to decredit the achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sinnerman108

Beast said:


> To simply try say new China surveilance UAV is another people 's design showed your ignorance and your agenda.
> 
> Concept maybe same but not design. Try harder! Sourgrape
> 
> China current progression in aviation is the fastest among all nation. Haters will always use despicable means to decredit the achievement.



I am not sure why you are getting aggressive.


----------



## Beast

Sinnerman108 said:


> I am not sure why you are getting aggressive.


I am not sure why you are slandering? You reap what you sow. And don't try act you are innocent. Look at your first stupid reply in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Dawn 5-A-01* parachute rotor unmanned helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nomi007

*Soaring Dragon*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

New runway photo of the mysterious eagle.






http://lt.cjdby.net/thread-2049896-1-1.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


>



Let me have a shot:

(From top to bottom):
1. Divine Eagle
2. Long Haul Eagle
3. Sharp Sword
4. Soar Dragon
5. Sky Wing III (version I)
6. Sky Wing III (version II)

#4 is allegedly an one-off technology demonstrator and will be replaced by #2.
#5 (if it is indeed the initial version of the Sky Wing III) will be replaced by #6, if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## monitor

* Chinese catamaran drone - Shendiao *


Jet powered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> Let me have a shot:
> 
> (From top to bottom):
> 1. Divine Eagle
> 2. Long Haul Eagle
> 3. Sharp Sword
> 4. Soar Dragon
> 5. Sky Wing III (version I)
> 6. Sky Wing III (version II)
> 
> #4 is allegedly an one-off technology demonstrator and will be replaced by #2.
> #5 (if it is indeed the initial version of the Sky Wing III) will be replaced by #6, if I'm not mistaken.




I thought # 2 is named Soar(ing) Dragon II ??

Anyway a very intersting chart, however they are not to scale ?

Deino


----------



## nomi007



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

nomi007 said:


>


looks some type of taxi trial


----------



## YoucanYouup

New pic is coming
God eagle
View attachment 246121

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Sorry ... cant see the image !


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Sorry ... cant see the image !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


>



They have used my picture...

The wingspan is around 42 meters.






And 13 to 14 meters length






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Martian2

*Divine Eagle UAV is a 10,000 T/R module L-band Interferometer*

Whether you use the bus or the UAV itself as a benchmark, the height of the Divine Eagle UAV is about 1.5 meter in height.




"By using the single deck bus in the background (probably 3.2 meters tall, like most buses of its type) as a very crude visual yardstick, a very rough comparison suggests that the Divine Eagle is about 6 meters tall...."
----------
The radome is usually equidistant in the vertical and horizontal directions. This means the horizontal width of the Divine Eagle UAV radome is about 1.5 meters. The Divine Eagle interferometer has a diameter of 5 radomes or 7.5 meters.




----------
The diameter of the Divine Eagle L-band interferometer is 7.5 meters. L-band is 0.15m. However, the transmit/receive (T/R) module of an AESA radar is built with a half-wave dipole antenna design. In the case of L-band, the half-wave of 0.15m is 0.075m.

7.5 meters / 0.075 meter per T/R module = 100 T/R modules horizontally
----------
An AESA radar is mostly circular in shape. The horizontal and vertical lengths are approximately equal.





The calculation of a square 100 T/R module (horizontally) x 100 T/R module (vertically) AESA radar is a close approximation of an actual circular AESA radar.

100 T/R modules horizontally x 100 T/R modules vertically = 10,000 T/R modules in total
----------
*Divine Eagle L-band interferometer is eight times more sensitive than F-35 X-band AESA radar.*






10,000 Divine Eagle L-band T/R module interferometer / 1,200 F-35 X-band T/R module AESA radar = Eight times greater sensitivity based on module count

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Wing Loong UAV now has 8 types of ammunitions to work with：

http://video.sina.com.cn/share/video/249750072.swf

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nomi007

cirr said:


> Wing Loong UAV now has 8 types of ammunitions to work with：
> 
> http://video.sina.com.cn/share/video/249750072.swf


thanks for sharing


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## nomi007

*BZK-005* _Giant Eagle_
A PLAAF *BZK-005* reconnaissance UAV was displayed publicly while preparing for the 2015 VJ Day Parade on September 3rd.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

V750 delivered to end-user

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*CH-5* UAV made successfully maiden flight

Rough specs

Takeoff weight：3 tons
Payload：over 900kg
Endurance：30 hours

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

*CH-5 with see-through radar *

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

CH-5‘s power plant：WJ-9






China needs better and more powerful turbo propeller engines。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> CH-5‘s power plant：WJ-9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China needs better and more powerful turbo propeller engines。


You mean WJ-9 still not good enough? 900kg payload for CH-5 is very good. It can carry 6 KD-10 missile plus at least two 185kg JADM.


----------



## mike2000 is back

cirr said:


> *CH-5* UAV made successfully maiden flight
> 
> Rough specs
> 
> Takeoff weight：3 tons
> Payload：over 900kg
> Endurance：30 hours



looks Good. Is it operational or still in tests?

Any plans for a supersonic drones?


----------



## Deino

mike2000 is back said:


> looks Good. Is it operational or still in tests?
> 
> Any plans for a supersonic drones?




How could it be already in operational service just after its maiden flight ???


----------



## mike2000 is back

Deino said:


> How could it be already in operational service just after its maiden flight ???



My bad. Sorry just noticed it says maiden flight.


----------



## cirr

VTOL drone VD200 is scheduled for first flight by the end of 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Im so excited in regard of the chinese drone , propelled by the turoprop instead the piston engine. Thats what I was hoping and waiting for, another chinese technology strive indicator. In a few years, China is going to wipe the floor with current USA and Israel drone supremacy. Congratulations, once more

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gambit

zestokryl said:


> Im so excited in regard of the chinese drone , propelled by the turoprop instead the piston engine. Thats what I was hoping and waiting for, another chinese technology strive indicator. In a few years, *China is going to wipe the floor with current USA and Israel drone supremacy.* Congratulations, once more


I absolutely agreed.

Of course, by the time China is able to wipe the floor with the current US and Israeli UAV tech, the Americans and the Joos will have much better UAVs anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XiaoYaoZi

gambit said:


> I absolutely agreed.
> 
> Of course, by the time China is able to wipe the floor with the current US and Israeli UAV tech, the Americans and the Joos will have much better UAVs anyway.


For beating little Vietnam, low-tech weapons are anyway enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> I absolutely agreed.
> 
> Of course, by the time China is able to wipe the floor with the current US and Israeli UAV tech, the Americans and the Joos will have much better UAVs anyway.


Really? China is already on level or better with US on UAV.

May I know where is US equivalent of China divine eagle?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

gambit said:


> Of course, by the time China is able to wipe the floor with the current US and Israeli UAV tech, the Americans and the Joos will have much better UAVs anyway.



I dont thing you are going to be much better than China in regard of any military technology field, by the 2019 max, because China is catching up at the astonishing pace. But thats only personal impression and a desire, I wouldnt go further wit this, who is going to get upper hand, since only time will tell

Cant wait to see if some VD 200 drone photo, are going to get leaked

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Really? China is already on level or better with US on UAV.
> 
> May I know where is US equivalent of China divine eagle?


Really ? American UAVs have been used in actual operations -- the kind that killed people. You may quibble if that constitutes combat or not, but the reality is that we have running our UAVs under real world situations, dealing with real time variables, our UAV operators are now the most experienced in the world. As far as hardware goes, we have things in the pipeline that you wish you have. You guys are good at posting pictures and specs and boasts about things your PLA have no experience in. But that is about the extent of it.


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Really ? American UAVs have been used in actual operations -- the kind that killed people. You may quibble if that constitutes combat or not, but the reality is that we have running our UAVs under real world situations, dealing with real time variables, our UAV operators are now the most experienced in the world. As far as hardware goes, we have things in the pipeline that you wish you have. You guys are good at posting pictures and specs and boasts about things your PLA have no experience in. But that is about the extent of it.



Well our PLA and the DPRK army have not fought a war in decades, totally lack of experience of modern warfare and yet after DPRK detonated her Atomic bomb the US was gonna bomb the nuclear facility but chickened out last minute after PLA was heading to North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Preparing for the parade ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## gambit

terranMarine said:


> Well our PLA and the DPRK army have not fought a war in decades, totally lack of experience of modern warfare and yet after DPRK detonated her Atomic bomb the US was gonna bomb the nuclear facility but chickened out last minute after PLA was heading to North Korea.


Then we can say the PLA lack of combat experience -- *FOR DECADES* -- is because of the PLA chickened out of many opportunities to gain actual combat experience.

Facts on Who Benefits From Keeping Saddam Hussein In Power
*



China

Click to expand...

*


> China controls roughly 5.8 percent of Iraq's annual imports.[27]
> China National Oil Company, partnered with China North Industries Corp., negotiated a 22-year-long deal for future oil exploration in the Al Ahdab field in southern Iraq.[28]
> In recent years, the Chinese Aero-Technology Import-Export Company (CATIC) has been contracted to sell "meteorological satellite" and "surface observation" equipment to Iraq. The U.N. oil-for-food program approved this contract.[29]
> CATIC also won approval from the U.N. in July 2000 to sell $2 million worth of fiber optic cables. This and similar contracts approved were disguised as telecommunications gear. These cables can be used for secure data and communications links between national command and control centers and long-range search radar, targeting radar, and missile-launch units, according to U.S. officials. In addition, China National Electric Wire & Cable and China National Technical Import Telecommunications Equipment Company are believed to have sold Iraq $6 million and $15.5 million worth of communications equipment and other unspecified supplies, respectively.[30]
> *According to a report from SIPRI, from 1981 to 2001, China was the second largest supplier of weapons and arms to Iraq, supplying over 18 percent of Iraq's weapons imports.*


Where was China when her ally -- Iraq -- needed help against the evil US ? Plenty of opportunities for the PLA to gain combat experience in Desert Storm, was it not ? Actual US combat deaths was 147. Non-combat deaths were higher, of course. But how many actual US combat deaths could there be if the PLA actually entered the fight ?


----------



## terranMarine

gambit said:


> Then we can say the PLA lack of combat experience -- *FOR DECADES* -- is because of the PLA chickened out of many opportunities to gain actual combat experience.
> 
> Facts on Who Benefits From Keeping Saddam Hussein In Power
> Where was China when her ally -- Iraq -- needed help against the evil US ? Plenty of opportunities for the PLA to gain combat experience in Desert Storm, was it not ? Actual US combat deaths was 147. Non-combat deaths were higher, of course. But how many actual US combat deaths could there be if the PLA actually entered the fight ?



Yes you keep repeating the PLA lacks real combat experience because we have not fought a war for such a long time. The PLA and the DPRK have no experience and we are light years behind compared to the mighty USA. So again what's stopping you guys from bombing DPRK 2 years ago?

Just admit it sourgrape, USA have guts to attack Afghanistan and Iraq but chickened on Georgia/Syria and DPRK why?
USA just don't want to **** with Russia and the China/DPRK combination despite these countries have not fought a real war for such a long time and we are way behind the highly advanced USA. Your Vietnam is a sh!thole and all you can do is piggybacking on the country which sprayed your homeland like same farmland invested with bugs.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

Drones incorporating various technologies such as plasma、thrust vectoring etc are on display at the 3rd Helicopter Expo which opened yesterday in Tianjin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Brief description of each drone for those who read Chinese：

组图：直博会曝光大批中国"黑科技"验证机_新闻_腾讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Carrier borne











Foldable

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

looks like proof of concepts stuff


----------



## cirr

“jellyfish” submarine UAV 











magnetic energy powered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

FY-E high-speed stealth drone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nadeemkhan110

*UAV can hit a jet or enemies UAV?*


----------



## cirr

Wing Loong II 











Click on the image to enlarge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Wing Loong II



Hey that looks very much like the tail of that mystery turboprop UAV we've seen in March !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> Hey that looks very much like the tail of that mystery turboprop UAV we've seen in March !
> 
> View attachment 257281
> View attachment 257282


Obviously it's the WingLong-II prototype. If future Winglong-II UAV can carry 12x AKD-10 ATGMs together like the pic showed ... that's very awesome, new tank-destroyer out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SOHEIL



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Brochure data on the Wing Loong II. Source: CJDBY web page
Chengdu Aircraft Corporation revealed its second-generation Wing Loong II turboprop-powered unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) at the biennial Beijing Air Show in mid-September.




The Chengdu Aircraft Corporation's Wing Loong II unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) emerged at the 2015 Beijing Air Show. (CJDBY web page)

Data and images of the platform show a strong resemblance to the General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) UCAV. Partial images of the UCAV seen on Chinese web pages in early March 2015 suggest that runway- or flight-testing has already started.

While the Wing Loong II name is likely its export designation, it can be expected to enter People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) units alongside the smaller Chengdu GJ-1/Wing Loong.

Both in configuration and dimensionally the Wing Loong II compares well to the MQ-9 Reaper. Both are powered by a single pusher turboprop engine, place their satellite communication system and primary optical system in the nose, and employ large V-stabilisers with a smaller vertical stabiliser below the empennage.

While almost identical in size, their performance differs - most likely due to their respective engines. While the MQ-9 has a maximum speed of 482 km/h and can reach a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft (15,240 m), the Wing Loong II has a maximum speed of 370 km/h and can reach an altitude of30,000 ft (9,000 m).

They also differ greatly in their external payload. The MQ-9 is credited with an external payload of 1,400 kg while the Wing Loong II can carry 480 kg.

A brochure image shows the Wing Loong II carrying 12 air-to-surface missiles. These are probably the 26.5 kg Norinco Blue Arrow 9 ground-attack missiles revealed at the 2014 Airshow China at Zhuhai. Multiple Chinese companies have developed families of UCAV weapons including precision-guided missiles, bombs, and air-to-air missiles.

Wing Loong II MQ-9 Reaper
Powerplant 1 x turboprop 1x Honeywell TPE331-10 turboprop, 900 hp
Length 11 m 10.97 m
Wingspan 20.5 m 20.12 m
China unveils next-gen Wing Loong II UCAV - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RoadRunner401

Chengdu Aircraft Corporation revealed its second-generation Wing Loong II turboprop-powered unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) at the biennial Beijing Air Show in mid-September.

Data and images of the platform show a strong resemblance to the General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) UCAV. Partial images of the UCAV seen on Chinese web pages in early March 2015 suggest that runway- or flight-testing has already started.

While the Wing Loong II name is likely its export designation, it can be expected to enter People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) units alongside the smaller Chengdu GJ-1/Wing Loong.

Both in configuration and dimensionally the Wing Loong II compares well to the MQ-9 Reaper. Both are powered by a single pusher turboprop engine, place their satellite communication system and primary optical system in the nose, and employ large V-stabilisers with a smaller vertical stabiliser below the empennage.

While almost identical in size, their performance differs - most likely due to their respective engines. While the MQ-9 has a maximum speed of 482 km/h and can reach a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft (15,240 m), the Wing Loong II has a maximum speed of 370 km/h and can reach an altitude of30,000 ft (9,000 m).

They also differ greatly in their external payload. The MQ-9 is credited with an external payload of 1,400 kg while the Wing Loong II can carry 480 kg.

A brochure image shows the Wing Loong II carrying 12 air-to-surface missiles. These are probably the 26.5 kg Norinco Blue Arrow 9 ground-attack missiles revealed at the 2014 Airshow China at Zhuhai. Multiple Chinese companies have developed families of UCAV weapons including precision-guided missiles, bombs, and air-to-air missiles.


Wing Loong II MQ-9 Reaper
Powerplant 1 x turboprop 1x Honeywell TPE331-10 turboprop, 900 hp
Length 11 m 10.97 m
Wingspan 20.5 m 20.12 m 






China unveils next-gen Wing Loong II UCAV - IHS Jane's 360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khanivore

*Richard D Fisher Jr* must be having a serious heartburn by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

12 Missiles and 50,000 Feet altitude wow that's Impressive. Very Impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ind4Ever

RoadRunner401 said:


> Chengdu Aircraft Corporation revealed its second-generation Wing Loong II turboprop-powered unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) at the biennial Beijing Air Show in mid-September.
> 
> Data and images of the platform show a strong resemblance to the General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) UCAV. Partial images of the UCAV seen on Chinese web pages in early March 2015 suggest that runway- or flight-testing has already started.
> 
> While the Wing Loong II name is likely its export designation, it can be expected to enter People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) units alongside the smaller Chengdu GJ-1/Wing Loong.
> 
> Both in configuration and dimensionally the Wing Loong II compares well to the MQ-9 Reaper. Both are powered by a single pusher turboprop engine, place their satellite communication system and primary optical system in the nose, and employ large V-stabilisers with a smaller vertical stabiliser below the empennage.
> 
> While almost identical in size, their performance differs - most likely due to their respective engines. While the MQ-9 has a maximum speed of 482 km/h and can reach a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft (15,240 m), the Wing Loong II has a maximum speed of 370 km/h and can reach an altitude of30,000 ft (9,000 m).
> 
> They also differ greatly in their external payload. The MQ-9 is credited with an external payload of 1,400 kg while the Wing Loong II can carry 480 kg.
> 
> A brochure image shows the Wing Loong II carrying 12 air-to-surface missiles. These are probably the 26.5 kg Norinco Blue Arrow 9 ground-attack missiles revealed at the 2014 Airshow China at Zhuhai. Multiple Chinese companies have developed families of UCAV weapons including precision-guided missiles, bombs, and air-to-air missiles.
> 
> 
> Wing Loong II MQ-9 Reaper
> Powerplant 1 x turboprop 1x Honeywell TPE331-10 turboprop, 900 hp
> Length 11 m 10.97 m
> Wingspan 20.5 m 20.12 m
> 
> View attachment 258310
> 
> 
> China unveils next-gen Wing Loong II UCAV - IHS Jane's 360


Good you can sell it India


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Ind4Ever said:


> Good you can sell it India


*i think you meant "you can sell it to india". 
sell it to india and have them kill our chinese soldiers/people with it? no thank you, we only sell it to team mates.*


----------



## Ind4Ever

Foxtrot Delta said:


> *i think you meant "you can sell it to india".
> sell it to india and have them kill our chinese soldiers/people with it? no thank you, we only sell it to team mates.*


LOL How indians killed by china and how many chinese killed by india in the last 2 decades ? India and China should develop weapon systems

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Ind4Ever said:


> LOL How indians killed by china and how many chinese killed by india in the last 2 decades ? India and China should develop weapon systems


*chinese are never the aggressors, chinese are sufficient in making own weapons, the day india comes out of american ***, cleans up and comes to china with genuine friendlyness and give kashmiri people their rights under United nations charter, that day china and india can start developing weapons and even sell them to russia and Pakistan. pakistan and russia are better suited to be customers india china have labor forces labor is cheap keeps the cost down that day we can make an asian union with no threats only prosperity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

i am sure they will improve it along the way 
mq9 is still better 
but it is a good start

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

RoadRunner401 said:


> Chengdu Aircraft Corporation revealed its second-generation Wing Loong II turboprop-powered unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) at the biennial Beijing Air Show in mid-September.
> 
> Data and images of the platform show a strong resemblance to the General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) UCAV. Partial images of the UCAV seen on Chinese web pages in early March 2015 suggest that runway- or flight-testing has already started.
> 
> While the Wing Loong II name is likely its export designation, it can be expected to enter People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) units alongside the smaller Chengdu GJ-1/Wing Loong.
> 
> Both in configuration and dimensionally the Wing Loong II compares well to the MQ-9 Reaper. Both are powered by a single pusher turboprop engine, place their satellite communication system and primary optical system in the nose, and employ large V-stabilisers with a smaller vertical stabiliser below the empennage.
> 
> While almost identical in size, their performance differs - most likely due to their respective engines. While the MQ-9 has a maximum speed of 482 km/h and can reach a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft (15,240 m), the Wing Loong II has a maximum speed of 370 km/h and can reach an altitude of30,000 ft (9,000 m).
> 
> They also differ greatly in their external payload. The MQ-9 is credited with an external payload of 1,400 kg while the Wing Loong II can carry 480 kg.
> 
> A brochure image shows the Wing Loong II carrying 12 air-to-surface missiles. These are probably the 26.5 kg Norinco Blue Arrow 9 ground-attack missiles revealed at the 2014 Airshow China at Zhuhai. Multiple Chinese companies have developed families of UCAV weapons including precision-guided missiles, bombs, and air-to-air missiles.
> 
> 
> Wing Loong II MQ-9 Reaper
> Powerplant 1 x turboprop 1x Honeywell TPE331-10 turboprop, 900 hp
> Length 11 m 10.97 m
> Wingspan 20.5 m 20.12 m
> 
> View attachment 258310
> 
> 
> China unveils next-gen Wing Loong II UCAV - IHS Jane's 360



What is the cost of 
*Wing Loong I UCAV ??????*


----------



## black-hawk_101

Deino said:


> Preparing for the parade ...
> 
> View attachment 252920
> View attachment 252921



What is the cost of both systems?


----------



## Bilal.

bdslph said:


> i am sure they will improve it along the way
> mq9 is still better
> but it is a good start



Even CH-5 is better. Much closer to reaper specs.


----------



## Blue Marlin

Brochure data on the Wing Loong II. Source: CJDBY web page
Chengdu Aircraft Corporation revealed its second-generation Wing Loong II turboprop-powered unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) at the biennial Beijing Air Show in mid-September.




The Chengdu Aircraft Corporation's Wing Loong II unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) emerged at the 2015 Beijing Air Show. (CJDBY web page)

Data and images of the platform show a strong resemblance to the General Atomics MQ-9 Reaper high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) UCAV. Partial images of the UCAV seen on Chinese web pages in early March 2015 suggest that runway- or flight-testing has already started.

While the Wing Loong II name is likely its export designation, it can be expected to enter People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) units alongside the smaller Chengdu GJ-1/Wing Loong.

Both in configuration and dimensionally the Wing Loong II compares well to the MQ-9 Reaper. Both are powered by a single pusher turboprop engine, place their satellite communication system and primary optical system in the nose, and employ large V-stabilisers with a smaller vertical stabiliser below the empennage.

While almost identical in size, their performance differs - most likely due to their respective engines. While the MQ-9 has a maximum speed of 482 km/h and can reach a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft (15,240 m), the Wing Loong II has a maximum speed of 370 km/h and can reach an altitude of30,000 ft (9,000 m).

They also differ greatly in their external payload. The MQ-9 is credited with an external payload of 1,400 kg while the Wing Loong II can carry 480 kg.

A brochure image shows the Wing Loong II carrying 12 air-to-surface missiles. These are probably the 26.5 kg Norinco Blue Arrow 9 ground-attack missiles revealed at the 2014 Airshow China at Zhuhai. Multiple Chinese companies have developed families of UCAV weapons including precision-guided missiles, bombs, and air-to-air missiles.

Wing Loong II MQ-9 Reaper
Powerplant 1 x turboprop 1x Honeywell TPE331-10 turboprop, 900 hp
Length 11 m 10.97 m
Wingspan 20.5 m 20.12 m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cornered Tiger

Foxtrot Delta said:


> hinese are never the aggressors, chinese are sufficient in making own weapons, the day india comes out of american ***, cleans up and comes to china with genuine friendlyness and give kashmiri people their rights under United nations charter, that day china and india can start developing weapons and even sell them to russia and Pakistan. pakistan and russia are better suited to be customers india china have labor forces labor is cheap keeps the cost down that day we can make an asian union with no threats only prosperity.




you have represented the true Chinese perspective. I like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arif hamza

congrats to our brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRM YANG

Gap still exists but i see the inclination of convergense! Engine ...... still


----------



## Zarvan

How many hard points CH-5 has ?


----------



## Martian2

*Why does China's Divine Eagle UAV have a maximum altitude of 79,000 feet?*

According to Popular Science, China's Divine Eagle UAV has a maximum altitude of 25km (or 79,000 feet).
In contrast, the US Global Hawk has a maximum altitude of only 18km (or 57,000 feet).

China Flies Its Largest Ever Drone: The Divine Eagle | Popular Science





Why is there a huge difference of 22,000 feet between China's Divine Eagle and the US Global Hawk?
The most likely explanation is the two UAVs are designed for different roles.

The US Global Hawk was designed for reconnaissance. It is looking for ground targets.

The Chinese Divine Eagle UAV was designed to detect stealth fighters and bombers.

The total path length from a KJ-2000 AWACS transmitter-(to target)-(to receiver) is about 900km. By using a passive Divine Eagle UAV L-band receiver, it permits a much earlier detection of a stealth aircraft by about 200 to 300km (or 120 to 180 miles). By flying at nearly 80,000 feet, the Divine Eagle passive receiver can avoid being illuminated by the KJ-2000 AWACS L-band radar.

Alternatively, a high-flying Divine Eagle UAV can use its UHF/VHF dual-fuselage interferometer to detect a stealth aircraft. If the Divine Eagle was flying at the same altitude as an F-22, the other fuselage would block the transmission/reception of the UHF/VHF array. By flying at nearly 80,000 feet, the Divine Eagle dual-fuselage interferometer would have an unobstructed view of a stealth aircraft.






The Chinese KJ-2000 AWACS has a service ceiling of 42,651 feet.[1]
The American F-22 has a service ceiling of 60,000 feet.[2]

References.

1. Shaanxi KJ-2000 (Mainring) - Airborne Early Warning and Control (AWACs) - Development and Operational History, Performance Specifications and Picture Gallery
2. F-22 Raptor Specifications

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

A handful of these will prove to be a valuable asset for PAF. What is its accurate loiter time?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Horus said:


> A handful of these will prove to be a valuable asset for PAF. What is its accurate loiter time?



I don't think you are getting this any time soon, if its capabilities are really as intended and speculated.


----------



## RealNapster

Bussard Ramjet said:


> *I don't think you are getting this any time soon,* if its capabilities are really as intended and speculated.



because you don't have any STEALTH FIGHTER.
No need, No deal .


----------



## Kompromat

Not just for stealth, if its loiter time is >40hrs this can be an apt answer to Indian P-8i as well. Keeping an eye on Indian Navy far & wide and on its carrier movements as well as on the ground is essential. A platform like this which can fly for 2 days without food or fuel is an asset we can't ignore. 



RealNapster said:


> because you don't have any STEALTH FIGHTER.
> No need, No deal .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RealNapster

Horus said:


> Not just for stealth, if its loiter time is >40hrs this can be an apt answer to Indian P-8i as well. Keeping an eye on Indian Navy far & wide and on its carrier movements as well as on the ground is essential. A platform like this which can fly for 2 days without food or fuel is an asset we can't ignore.


so there p-8i radars will be unable to track it due to it's elevation of 80,000 feets.? that makes 24+ km's of height. i think the SAM's on frigates and ships have a AVERAGE vertical range of 18 km's .? so that would be the case with indian navy too ? educate me about this scenario.
Also what about there AC ? it must have a long range high elevated radar. NO ?

incase NO is the answer to above all "stuff" , is there any thing with india that can track and take this UAV ?
(*For education purpose*)


----------



## Kompromat

They probably can. The idea is EARLY WARNING. This drone can fly in OUR airspace and still see so far & wide that all of India's 3 services lose the element of surprise to mount a considerable military campaign against Pakistan. This will allow us to re calibrate our defenses according to the magnitude, speed and time given by the intelligence. I.e if we can detect Indian carrier movements earlier, it will be easier for us to bring all of our naval defenses to war stations in time and at speed. An asset like this can be risked in international air space if needed and dictated by the level of threat.



RealNapster said:


> so there p-8i radars will be unable to track it due to it's elevation of 80,000 feets.? that makes 24+ km's of height. i think the SAM's on frigates and ships have a AVERAGE vertical range of 18 km's .? so that would be the case with indian navy too ? educate me about this scenario.
> Also what about there AC ? it must have a long range high elevated radar. NO ?
> 
> incase NO is the answer to above all "stuff" , is there any thing with india that can track and take this UAV ?
> (*For education purpose*)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

Horus said:


> They probably can. The idea is EARLY WARNING. This drone can fly in OUR airspace and still see so far & wide that all of India's 3 services lose the element of surprise to mount a considerable military campaign against Pakistan. This will allow us to re calibrate our defenses according to the magnitude, speed and time given by the intelligence. I.e if we can detect Indian carrier movements earlier, it will be easier for us to bring all of our naval defenses to war stations in time and at speed. An asset like this can be risked in international air space if needed and dictated by the level of threat.



That's what i need. if during a war between two Nuclear Powers You can buy 5-6 hours by a UAV, then i am with this.
can somebody have a pen ? i wan't to sign a deal for this bloody UAV.. how much will it take ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

An amateur CG image on what could be the hypersonic drone flown on September 9th, taken off from Dingxin air base.











The news is confirmed by the official newsletter China Aviation News and also proved by the NOTAM notification A2538/15.

It could be powered by a TBCC or most likely to be a RBCC.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

hk299792458 said:


> An amateur CG image on what could be the hypersonic drone flown on September 9th, taken off from Dingxin air base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The news is confirmed by the official newsletter China Aviation News and also proved by the NOTAM notification A2538/15.
> 
> It could be powered by a TBCC or most likely to be a RBCC.
> 
> Henri K.



But some claimed its manned.


----------



## cirr

China Reveals Flying Robot Car | Popular Science

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Iraq's CH-4 in action against terrorists

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## qwerrty

ch4

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zestokryl

Thank you for the insightful post 

I desire to see CH 5 in combat engagments


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Thank you for the insightful post
> 
> I desire to see CH 5 in combat engagments



CH-5 maiden flight video：

CH-5首飞（公开）—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CH-5 with different configurations for military and civilian uses：





















CH-3 for China Geological Survey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Image Credit: Flickr/ Times Asi

As I reported earlier this week, China just launched its own version of the MQ-9 Reaper. The Wing Loong II was presented last month in Beijing, at the Aviation Expo China 2015, and has attracted attention due to its similarity to the Reaper.

According to specifications offered by _Jane_’s, both are powered by a single pusher turboprop engine, place their satellite communication system and primary optical system in the nose, and employ large V-stabilisers with a smaller vertical stabiliser below the empennage. However, the Wing Loong II’s maximum operating ceiling and speed is significantly lower than the Reaper: While the MQ-9 has a maximum speed of 444 km/h and can reach a maximum altitude of 50,000 ft (15,240 m), the Wing Loong II has a maximum speed of 370 km/h and can reach an altitude of 30,000 ft (9,000 m). Furthermore, the Reaper can carry up to 3,750 pounds (1,701 kilograms) of ordinance, while the Wing Loong II can only be equipped with up to 1,050 pounds (480 kilograms).

So how will China use its new UAV? One indication would be to look at its predecessor, the Wing Loong I (also known as the Chengdu Yilong “Pterodactyl I”), as well as other Chinese drones. The Wing Loong I bears a close resemblance to the U.S. MQ-1 Predator UAV and has been employed in the same sort of missions as its American counterpart.

Beijing has used the Wing Loong I for reconnaissance, counter-terrorism and disaster relief in areas plagued by unrest in China itself, such as Xinjiang. Another unarmed drone, the Harbin BZK-005 has been deployed near the Diaoyu/Senkaku Islands in the East China Sea, and there are some reports indicating that there are armed PLAAF drones in the South China Sea.

Some of these missions would be suitable for the Wing Loong II. Its endurance (reportedly 20 hours), service ceiling (9,000 m, 50 percent more than the Wing Loong I), and upgraded sensor could potentially make it a useful tool for Beijing in its disputed areas.

As opposed to the United States, there have not yet been reports of Chinese drones being used for air-to-ground attack missions. However, as Shannon Tiezzi commented earlier this year, the increasingly sophisticated weaponry and targeting systems on Chinese drones could indicate that this might happen soon. If this were to be the case, the Wing Loong II could provide significantly more firepower than its predecessor. The official Chengdu (the company behind the Wing Loong Series) brochure picture of the Wing Loong II shows it carrying 12 air-to-ground missiles, probably the new 26.5 kg Norinco Blue Arrow.

China has considered using drone strikes in the past. During the manhunt for Naw Khan, a Burmese drug lord indicted for killing 13 Chinese sailors in Myanmar in 2011, drones were extensively used to locate Khan. According to the _New York Times_, Beijing considered killing Khan in a drone strike, but was eventually able to capture and later execute him with the help of Thai, Burmese and Laotian police. That the Chinese government would consider using a drone strike on a foreign citizen abroad says something about its evolving stance on the use of force outside of China.

One interesting fact is that PLA peacekeepers deployed to South Sudan are apparently being equipped with UAVs. No word yet on the specifics, but it is likely that this primarily includes reconnaissance platforms rather than armed drones to prevent local and international criticism. However, if PLA troops were to become involved in combat operations while on out-of-area operations, it is possible that armed drones could become a part of their arsenal.

Perhaps one of the most important areas of use for the Wing Loong II is as an export. The Chinese SOE, Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), of which Chengdu is a subsidiary, has stated that the drone will help Chinese companies capture more of the UAV market. In an interview with _Defense News_, Chinese analyst Wang Yanan says “the advanced drone will help China obtain a bigger share in the international market because it will be one of the most capable military drones in the market. In addition, the drone will be very attractive to countries that operate the Wing Loong I as they have realized the capabilities and reliability of Chinese-made drones.”

*The Wing Loong I is already being used by several African and Middle Eastern states. Saudi Arabia has purchased an undisclosed amount of Pterodactyls. Other reported customers include Uzbekistan, Egypt, and the UAE. Nigeria was also revealed to have purchased Chinese drones when a Caihong-3 “Rainbow,” apparently in service against Boko Haram, crashed in the northern part of the country.*

The two main motivating factors for buying Chinese drones seem to be availability and price. The only other major drone-exporting state, the United States, has strict limitations on who can buy its advanced hardware. Potential buyers of U.S. drones have to fulfill strict criteria with regards to human rights and international law. This disqualifies most of the countries stated above, which forces them to buy Chinese.

Furthermore, according to some sources, Chinese drones cost a fraction of their American counterparts. Although no price tag has been provided for the Wing Loong II, the Pterodactyl apparently goes for as little as $1 million. The U.S. Reaper costs around $30 million.

Due to the similarities between the U.S. and Chinese platforms, there has been much speculation that much of Beijing’s drone tech comes from corporate cyber espionage. No matter where China has gotten its tech from, it’s clear that they still lag behind the United States in terms of quality. However, in our modern drone wars, quantity is a quality all in itself.

Drone Wars: China and US Compete on the Global UAV Market | The Diplomat


----------



## Deino

Alert5 just posted that the Divine Eagle had (maybe ) its maiden flight today ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616773007994818560
Can anyone confirm ?

Deino


----------



## lcloo

All postings on Chinese internets regarding the first flight of a "new type of aircraft" have been taken down by the authorities. There is no statement of denial or acknowledgement of the first flight of a certain new aircraft.


----------



## Deino

Interesting ... "SOC" from the CDF found this new UAV in front of that Y-8 ... Looks a bit like a LM RQ-3 DarkStar tier3- ! And there's also the original Soaring Dragon besides.

But where is this ? CAC or CFTE ? ... There is also a J-20.

Deino


----------



## cirr

AVIC 611‘s *Yuelong* UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> AVIC 611‘s *Yuelong* UAV




What is it for?


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is it for?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

qwerrty said:


>




If it is carrier based UAV, what is it doing over that course ground?


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> If it is carrier based UAV, what is it doing over that course ground?


it's just an experimental model. the cgi in .gif is much bigger

eg


----------



## aliaselin

The name of the so called "天翼-3" is actually "风影（Wind Shadow）"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A group of next generation UAVs on their way

中国多款战斗无人机模型首度曝光 外形科幻_凤凰军事

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 268746
> 
> View attachment 268747
> 
> The name of the so called "天翼-3" is actually "风影（Wind Shadow）"




Hmmm ... I thought that is the Sky Wing II ??


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Hmmm ... I thought that is the Sky Wing II ??


No, they have painted the new log as I posted on the vertical wing


----------



## Deino

aliaselin said:


> The name of the so called "天翼-3" is actually "风影（Wind Shadow）"




Sorry to re-ask again (just to be sure): You mention two Chinese names "天翼-3" = Tianyi-3 and "风影" = wind shadow !!

Where are these two names from and what does 天翼 mean translated.
Thanks in advance,

Deino


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Pakistani personal with Wing loong


----------



## Deino

Sulman Badshah said:


> Pakistani personal with CH4



Nope .. it's a Wing Loong aka GJ-1 in PLAAF service, the CH is similar but a different design from another company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Sorry to re-ask again (just to be sure): You mention two Chinese names "天翼-3" = Tianyi-3 and "风影" = wind shadow !!
> 
> Where are these two names from and what does 天翼 mean translated.
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Deino


天翼-3: Sky Wing-3, a very old model from Beijing Air Show 2007, but this project may have been dropped. 
Guys in CAC has rolled out the picture showed UAV recently again with new painted logo as "风影"


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Deino said:


> Nope .. it's a Wing Loong aka GJ-1 in PLAAF service, the CH is similar but a different design from another company.


thanks ... picture title have been changed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

aliaselin said:


> 天翼-3: Sky Wing-3, a very old model from Beijing Air Show 2007, but this project may have been dropped.
> Guys in CAC has rolled out the picture showed UAV recently again with new painted logo as "风影"




Thanks ... but then again I need to ask: As far as I thought there was one Sky Wing-design and later on this reportedly revised twin-engine design (Sky Wing II ??) ... do You have images of all three versions ??

And are they from a formal PLA-requirement of "just" plain UAV research ?

Most interesting ...

Deino


----------



## black-hawk_101

aliaselin said:


> View attachment 268746
> 
> View attachment 268747
> 
> The name of the so called "天翼-3" is actually "风影（Wind Shadow）"


Please share more pictures and videos.



Deino said:


> Interesting ... "SOC" from the CDF found this new UAV in front of that Y-8 ... Looks a bit like a LM RQ-3 DarkStar tier3- ! And there's also the original Soaring Dragon besides.
> 
> But where is this ? CAC or CFTE ? ... There is also a J-20.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 268261


About 15 should be given to Sindh rangers so that they can keep eye from the skies all the time in Sindh.


----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but then again I need to ask: As far as I thought there was one Sky Wing-design and later on this reportedly revised twin-engine design (Sky Wing II ??) ... do You have images of all three versions ??
> 
> And are they from a formal PLA-requirement of "just" plain UAV research ?
> 
> Most interesting ...
> 
> Deino


Sky Wing I is a quite small UAV as CH-3，





I have no idea what Sky Wing II is and there is a model called Sky Wing III




and this project may exist for some time but no new bird roll out for several years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Ahh ... thanks a lot, so "my" Sky Wing I was in fact already the Sky Wing II.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## qwerrty

ch-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Wing Loong II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Does Wing Loong II exists in the nature, at least as the flying prototype ?


----------



## Beast

zestokryl said:


> Does Wing Loong II exists in the nature, at least as the flying prototype ?


I can say yes, based on analysis. We have no picture of Wing Loong II but another very similiar one like CH-4 exist and operational with Iraq army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

“Swan Goose” tilt rotor UAV model on display

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> I can say yes, based on analysis. We have no picture of Wing Loong II but another very similiar one like CH-4 exist and operational with Iraq army.




I agree ... if You compare the side profile on the official data sheet for the Wing Loong II and compare it to the so far unknown UAV posted in March, I would say even if the lower tail fin is missing, it is already flying !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Deino said:


> I agree ... if You compare the side profile on the official data sheet for the Wing Loong II and compare it to the so far unknown UAV posted in March, I would say even if the lower tail fin is missing, it is already flying !
> 
> View attachment 273042


12x ATGMs to attack ground target ... that's enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CH-5

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

According to Huitong, the Wing Loong I in PLAAF service is known as the GJ-1 but now also as the WD-1K !!

Anyone with an idea, what these letters mean ?





Deino


----------



## aliaselin

> 石文总师介绍表示，彩虹-5无人机使用汽油发动机续航时间可达40小时，在将来进行动力拓展后可达100小时。作为一款中空无人机升限可达9000-10000米，对外出口版本载荷480公斤，而国内使用的版本载荷可达800-900公斤，配合不同的设备，可以在察打一体，侦察，运输等功能间切换。和彩虹-3比，无论是尺寸还是性能都有了非常高的提升。在民用方面也有很重要的应用


Something interesting. It seems that export UAV playload has been limited to 480kg by the government


----------



## Zarvan

CH-CAAA-5 Drone (Image: China Daily)

China’s biggest military drone, the CH-5 was displayed at an unmanned systems industry fair in Shenzhen on Friday.

The CH-5 combat/reconnaissance drone, developed by China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) made its first flight in August.

AAA Designers told Chinese state media that the CH-5 is made of composite materials and has a wingspan of 20 meters. It can stay in the air for about 40 hours and operate at an altitude of up to 10 km.

It is able to fly with a weight of 3,000 kg and carry 900 kg of equipment and weapons, CAAA engineers were quoted by Chinese state media as saying. "The larger carrying capacity enables the CH-5 to have more reconnaissance equipment so it can detect any given target within a radius of 80 km," said Lan Wenbo, a chief engineer of CAAA said.

"We have sold the CH-3 to several foreign nations and now we plan to launch the export version of the CH-5 to the international market. It can perform air-to-ground strike, reconnaissance and transport operations,” Shi Wen, chief designer of the CH series at the CAAA was quoted by state media.

The CH-5 can host advanced radar that can penetrate thick walls or cave to find out terrorists hiding there.

China Begins Hard-Sell Of Its Biggest Ever Military Drone


----------



## Beast

Wing Loong II is China biggest UCAV drone. This CH-5 is for export mainly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

*China's new CH-5 heavyweight military drone specifications*

It's interesting to compare the different design choices between Chinese and American drones. In the CH-5, the Chinese team chose a less powerful turboprop engine. However, a less heavy and powerful engine enables the Chinese CH-5 to stay in the air for an extra ten hours than the American Reaper.

The Chinese CH-5 military drone first flew in August 2015. The wall-penetrating radar is a nice feature.

Latest, biggest drone goes on display at industry exposition | ChinaDaily

"The CH-5 combat/reconnaissance drone, developed by China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, made its first flight in August, becoming the heaviest and strongest military drone in China."
*----------*

*China unveils Rainbow 5 mega killer #drone design – an annotated infographic*

*



*
*----------*

*China Begins Hard-Sell Of Its Biggest Ever Military Drone | DefenseWorld*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

in the current Air International ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> According to Huitong, the Wing Loong I in PLAAF service is known as the GJ-1 but now also as the WD-1K !!
> 
> Anyone with an idea, what these letters mean ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deino



IMHO, W = Unmanned, D = Ground or Attaque, K = Air.

I made this assumption because of the reference WZ-xx in which W = Unmanned, Z = Recognition

Henri K.


----------



## Deino

hk299792458 said:


> IMHO, W = Unmanned, D = Ground or Attaque, K = Air.
> 
> I made this assumption because of the reference WZ-xx in which W = Unmanned, Z = Recognition
> 
> Henri K.




You are correct.

WD=Wu ren Da Ji = unmanned strike .. and similar GJ = Gong Ji=strike


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> You are correct.
> 
> WD=Wu ren Da Ji = unmanned strike .. and similar GJ = Gong Ji=strike




Would you mind to start a MP with me, can't find the function...

Thx,

Henri K.


----------



## IrbiS



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Chinese media report first flight of U650 amphibious UAV from UVS
6m long, 12m wingspan, single engine.
15hrs endurance, 2000km range, 150kg payload.
capable of automatic take-off and landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> Chinese media report first flight of U650 amphibious UAV from UVS
> 6m long, 12m wingspan, single engine.
> 15hrs endurance, 2000km range, 150kg payload.
> capable of automatic take-off and landing.


.gif *U650*




firefighting drone

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

Any news on the Divine eagle's maiden flight ?


----------



## Beast

CH-4 testing 50kg precision bomb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

IHS Jane's: UAE, Saudi Arabia operating Chinese CH-4 UAVs over Yemen
*Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 December 2015





This UAV at Saudi Arabia's Jizan Regional Airport on 10 July is probably a CH-4 as the UAE has yet to receive the first of the Predator XPs it has ordered. Source: DigitalGlobe/Google Earth
Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have both acquired Chinese-made unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to meet urgent operational requirements arising from their military intervention in Yemen, it was revealed during a panel discussion held by the Atlantic Council think tank on 8 December.

"The drones the UAE is using in Yemen are Chinese because they failed to get US approval," US Marine Corps General (retired) James L Jones said. Gen Jones served as National Security Advisor in 2009-2010 and is now affiliated with the Atlantic Council.

Nawaf Obaid, a former advisor to the Saudi ambassadors to the United Kingdom and the United States, immediately added "that is true, us too", indicating Saudi Arabia has also acquired Chinese UAVs because it could not obtain US ones.

"[The UAVs are] an example of things we could have done, but we didn't do, and now people who are more agile have been able to send drones to the UAE," Jones said. "We have a serious problem in the way and the speed with which we come to the aid of our friends and allies with equipment."

The third member of the panel, Barry Pavel, the director of the Atlantic Council's Scowcroft Center, agreed, saying, "All our Gulf partners want US weapons, they are the best in the world … but it is a really, really difficult process [to obtain them]. If you can't get that wonderful jewel on the shelf, but you can get fake jewellery that still does the job, you are going to start to go in that direction because you are in active operations and you need this equipment."

"We need to get our act together, streamline and make our processes more effective," Pavel added.

When asked about the problems in the US arms export process, Jones identified the end-use monitoring agreements system as "something that most of our allies really dislike".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> IHS Jane's: UAE, Saudi Arabia operating Chinese CH-4 UAVs over Yemen
> *Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 17 December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This UAV at Saudi Arabia's Jizan Regional Airport on 10 July is probably a CH-4 as the UAE has yet to receive the first of the Predator XPs it has ordered. Source: DigitalGlobe/Google Earth
> Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have both acquired Chinese-made unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to meet urgent operational requirements arising from their military intervention in Yemen, it was revealed during a panel discussion held by the Atlantic Council think tank on 8 December.
> 
> "The drones the UAE is using in Yemen are Chinese because they failed to get US approval," US Marine Corps General (retired) James L Jones said. Gen Jones served as National Security Advisor in 2009-2010 and is now affiliated with the Atlantic Council.
> 
> Nawaf Obaid, a former advisor to the Saudi ambassadors to the United Kingdom and the United States, immediately added "that is true, us too", indicating Saudi Arabia has also acquired Chinese UAVs because it could not obtain US ones.
> 
> "[The UAVs are] an example of things we could have done, but we didn't do, and now people who are more agile have been able to send drones to the UAE," Jones said. "We have a serious problem in the way and the speed with which we come to the aid of our friends and allies with equipment."
> 
> The third member of the panel, Barry Pavel, the director of the Atlantic Council's Scowcroft Center, agreed, saying, "All our Gulf partners want US weapons, they are the best in the world … but it is a really, really difficult process [to obtain them]. If you can't get that wonderful jewel on the shelf, but you can get fake jewellery that still does the job, you are going to start to go in that direction because you are in active operations and you need this equipment."
> 
> "We need to get our act together, streamline and make our processes more effective," Pavel added.
> 
> When asked about the problems in the US arms export process, Jones identified the end-use monitoring agreements system as "something that most of our allies really dislike".



Has China UAV sales surpassed the Israel UAV sales in worldwide sales? Which Israel UAV is capable of carry out combat duty compare to China CH-4 or Wing Loong series? It seems Wing Loong is reserve only for PLAAF service use while CH-4 series are only for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Has China UAV sales surpassed the Israel UAV sales in worldwide sales? Which Israel UAV is capable of carry out combat duty compare to China CH-4 or Wing Loong series? It seems Wing Loong is reserve only for PLAAF service use while CH-4 series are only for export.


@500 Israel attack UAV maybe the 'Hermes-900' ... but as same seize as CH-4, i think now it's still American Reaper attack drone.

Reaper





CH-4





Hermes-900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> @500 Israel attack UAV maybe the 'Harpy' ... but as same seize as CH-4, i think now it's still American Reaper attack drone.



Harpy is an expensive suicide drone. I dont think Israel possessed similar drone like Reaper and CH-4. They have surveillance military drone only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Harpy is an expensive suicide drone. I dont think Israel obsessed similar drone like Reaper and CH-4. They have surveillance military drone only.


Israel Hermes-900 is the latest, i corrected my post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Israel Hermes-900 is the latest, i corrected my post.


Hermes-900 seems just like a UAV and not UCAV. It cannot launch missile attack.

China and USA are both only countries to export mature UCAV system. Israel drone technology is below us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> Hermes-900 seems just like a UAV and not UCAV. It cannot launch missile attack.
> 
> China and USA are both only countries to export mature UCAV system. Israel drone technology is below us.


Well that we should ask @500 whether Hermes-900 is a UCAV ... i also didn't see Hermes-900 carrying missile photo yet on internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cnleio said:


> Well that we should ask @500 whether Hermes-900 is a UCAV ... i also didn't see Hermes-900 carrying missile photo yet on internet.
> View attachment 280696


I expect countries like Algeria, Morocco, Thailand or Malaysia buys CH-4B to further increase our UCAV export markets. They are affordable and low maintenance while yet offer them strategic value that other expensive manned platform can't offer. Just less than a hundred million dollars can get them a few of them unlike US ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Beast said:


> I expect countries like Algeria, Morocco, Thailand or Malaysia buys CH-4B to further increase our UCAV export markets. They are affordable and low maintenance while yet offer them strategic value that other expensive manned platform can't offer. Just less than a hundred million dollars can get them a few of them unlike US ones.


Sure, China can export our UCAVs with a reasonable price to any corner of this world, just like new century AK47 for all nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

cnleio said:


> IHS Jane's: UAE, Saudi Arabia operating Chinese CH-4 UAVs over Yemen
> *Jeremy Binnie, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
> 17 December 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This UAV at Saudi Arabia's Jizan Regional Airport on 10 July is probably a CH-4 as the UAE has yet to receive the first of the Predator XPs it has ordered. Source: DigitalGlobe/Google Earth
> Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates (UAE) have both acquired Chinese-made unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) to meet urgent operational requirements arising from their military intervention in Yemen, it was revealed during a panel discussion held by the Atlantic Council think tank on 8 December.
> 
> "The drones the UAE is using in Yemen are Chinese because they failed to get US approval," US Marine Corps General (retired) James L Jones said. Gen Jones served as National Security Advisor in 2009-2010 and is now affiliated with the Atlantic Council.
> 
> Nawaf Obaid, a former advisor to the Saudi ambassadors to the United Kingdom and the United States, immediately added "that is true, us too", indicating Saudi Arabia has also acquired Chinese UAVs because it could not obtain US ones.
> 
> "[The UAVs are] an example of things we could have done, but we didn't do, and now people who are more agile have been able to send drones to the UAE," Jones said. "We have a serious problem in the way and the speed with which we come to the aid of our friends and allies with equipment."
> 
> The third member of the panel, Barry Pavel, the director of the Atlantic Council's Scowcroft Center, agreed, saying, "All our Gulf partners want US weapons, they are the best in the world … but it is a really, really difficult process [to obtain them]. If you can't get that wonderful jewel on the shelf, but you can get fake jewellery that still does the job, you are going to start to go in that direction because you are in active operations and you need this equipment."
> 
> "We need to get our act together, streamline and make our processes more effective," Pavel added.
> 
> When asked about the problems in the US arms export process, Jones identified the end-use monitoring agreements system as "something that most of our allies really dislike".
> View attachment 280683



If I'm not wrong, this is not CASC's CH-4 which is used by these 2 countries but AVIC's Wing Loong.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

hk299792458 said:


> If I'm not wrong, this is not CASC's CH-4 which is used by these 2 countries but AVIC's Wing Loong.
> 
> Henri K.


It seems Wing Loong is never an export product. Solely for PLAAF usage only. CH series UCAV is more orient towards export market. We have seen CH-4 in Iraq series, CH-3 with Nigeria and Pakistan Buraq but never see Wing Loong proof of operating in foreign services.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

Beast said:


> It seems Wing Loong is never an export product. Solely for PLAAF usage only. CH series UCAV is more orient towards export market. We have seen CH-4 in Iraq series, CH-3 with Nigeria and Pakistan Buraq but never see Wing Loong proof of operating in foreign services.


No，UAV is not that sensitive. The goverment just restricted the playload to 480 kg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

aliaselin said:


> No，UAV is not that sensitive. The goverment just restricted the playload to 480 kg


There is no proof China export Wing Loong UCAV. I think most report mistake CH-4 as Wing Loong. Wing Loong is only in PLAAF service and is not available for export. It flies faster and more advanced with more powerful sensor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

cnleio said:


> Well that we should ask @500 whether Hermes-900 is a UCAV ... i also didn't see Hermes-900 carrying missile photo yet on internet.
> View attachment 280696


For some reason Israel does not disclose its UAV attack capabilities, despite swarms of reports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

500 said:


> For some reason Israel does not disclose its UAV attack capabilities, despite swarms of reports.


Interesting ... Israel militry force has powerful weapons, i really don't know what reason to stop u develop the attack UAV, must import 'Reaper' from U.S ?


----------



## 500

cnleio said:


> Interesting ... Israel militry force has powerful weapons, i really don't know what reason to stop u develop the attack UAV, must import 'Reaper' from U.S ?


I did not say Israel does not have attack UAV, I said Israel does not disclose them. The existence of attack UAV's is almost certain. Because of uncounted reports. Also here is a leaked footage:






On 4:17 it shows attack by a "Zik" which is a nickname of Hermes-450 UAV in IDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scherz

what happend to Sharp Sword UAV? No more news so long? Last time it had its 20min flight test.


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> It seems Wing Loong is never an export product. Solely for PLAAF usage only. CH series UCAV is more orient towards export market. We have seen CH-4 in Iraq series, CH-3 with Nigeria and Pakistan Buraq but never see Wing Loong proof of operating in foreign services.



It's widely known that Saudi Arabia and the UAE operates Pterodactyl-I (Wing Loong I) UAVs.



scherz said:


> what happend to Sharp Sword UAV? No more news so long? Last time it had its 20min flight test.



The 2nd "improved" prototype is rumored to fly in 2016.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> It's widely known that Saudi Arabia and the UAE operates Pterodactyl-I (Wing Loong I) UAVs.


No, there is no photo proof of Wing Loong in Saudi and UAE service. If so, please show it. Latest photo show its CH-4B and not Wing Loong in Saudi military service. I believe most news agency including Jane mistaken the CH-4B as Wing Loong since its looks very similar on top if taken by Satellite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> No, there is no photo proof of Wing Loong in Saudi and UAE service. If so, please show it. Latest photo show its CH-4B and not Wing Loong in Saudi military service. I believe most news agency including Jane mistaken the CH-4B as Wing Loong since its looks very similar on top if taken by Satellite.
> 
> View attachment 280869



Pterodactyl UAVs have, in fact, been photographed in UAE colors:





Saudi Arabia's purchase of the Pterodactyl has been reported amongst Western press:

Chinese Drones Soon Flying Over Saudi Arabia | Popular Science
China to Sell Saudi Arabia Drones | The Diplomat
Saudi Arabia joins the killer drone arms race | The Verge
Saudi Arabia, China and Wing Loong 2 attack UAV

The photograph that you've posted is of an *Iraqi Air Force* CH-4B.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Pterodactyl UAVs have, in fact, been photographed in UAE colors:
> View attachment 280871
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia's purchase of the Pterodactyl has been reported amongst Western press:
> 
> Chinese Drones Soon Flying Over Saudi Arabia | Popular Science
> China to Sell Saudi Arabia Drones | The Diplomat
> Saudi Arabia joins the killer drone arms race | The Verge
> Saudi Arabia, China and Wing Loong 2 attack UAV
> 
> The photograph that you've posted is of an *Iraqi Air Force* CH-4B.


They are not in UAE colors(I dont see any UAE airforce ensign) and the back ground hardly looks like in middle east. This is just a production run maybe at Chengdu and the Wing loong are on the airfield waited to be tested.


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> They are not in UAE colors(I dont see any UAE airforce ensign) and the back ground hardly looks like in middle east. This is just a production run maybe at Chengdu and the Wing loong are on the airfield waited to be tested.



Do you know what the UAE Air Force livery looks like to make an appropriate judgment? The UAVs in the photo could simply have been waiting for delivery and/or painting.


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Do you know what the UAE Air Force livery looks like to make an appropriate judgment? The UAVs in the photo could simply have been waiting for delivery and/or painting.


I do not understand your first sentence. And there is no proof from your photo that those Wing Loong are going to be delivered to UAE service. From what I know UAE airforce ensign is like that 






I repeat again. There is no concrete proof Wing Loong has exported to Saudi and UAE. Its sounds more like a misreport and mix up between CH-4B and Wing Loong on their report.


----------



## Akasa

Beast said:


> I do not understand your first sentence. And there is no proof from your photo that those Wing Loong are going to be delivered to UAE service. From what I know UAE airforce ensign is like that
> 
> View attachment 280875
> 
> 
> I repeat again. There is no concrete proof Wing Loong has exported to Saudi and UAE. Its sounds more like a misreport and mix up between CH-4B and Wing Loong on their report.



The UAE Air Force insignia, when painted on the vertical stabilizers, is simply the UAE flag:





A similar-looking flag can be made out on the vertical stabilizers of the Pterodactyl UAVs. Granted, that photo may not be the best "evidence" of that UAV actually serving in the UAE Armed Forces, but considering that even less evidence exists of the UAE/KSA operating the CH-4, plus the fact that the original photo was reported to be UAE-slated drones, I think there is quite a high chance that the photo shows what it was purported to.


----------



## hk299792458

Beast said:


> There is no proof China export Wing Loong UCAV. I think most report mistake CH-4 as Wing Loong. Wing Loong is only in PLAAF service and is not available for export. It flies faster and more advanced with more powerful sensor.



The Head Of Wing Loong program and the chief engineer have both confirmed that Wing Loong is exported.

There are a couple of CCTV videos showing that.

Maybe you can find some of that in this Youtube playlist I created :
中国空军 - UAV 翼龙无人机 - YouTube

Henri K.

P.S. : I just find in my DAS a capture that the chief engineer of Wing Loong confirmed in an interview that several tens of this UAV have been exported. Kindly have a look :

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## qwerrty

ehang 184 taxi drone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

qwerrty said:


> ehang 184 taxi drone


Can they design the rotor blade at top? It looks dangerous at bottom level if the human gets off.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Is Suddenly a Leading Exporter of Armed Drones*
Richard A. Bitzinger Monday, Jan. 18, 2016
With a regularity almost approaching that of the tides, there has recently been a frenzy of fevered pronouncementsabout China becoming a major arms exporter—and perhaps even giving serious competition to the traditionally front-running United States. Most of this is hype, but there is some truth to all the mania.

For the most part, China’s arms industry does not seriously threaten U.S. arms exports, at least not in terms of quantity. According to the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute, China garnered only 5 percent of the total global arms market from 2010 to 2014—good enough to rank third among the world’s arms exporters, but still well behind the United States, with 31 percent of the global market, and Russia, with 27 percent. Moreover, the bulk of China’s recent weapons shipments—nearly 70 percent—went to just three countries: Pakistan, Bangladesh and Myanmar.

That said, there are some areas where China is breaking new ground in the global arms trade, both in terms of new customers and new products. It has sold frigates to Algeria, trainer jets to Bolivia and Venezuela, and anti-ship missiles to Indonesia. More troubling, however, China has quite suddenly become a key exporter of armed drones, also referred to as unmanned combat aerial vehicles, or UCAVs. It’s troubling, and not only because this is a potentially lucrative segment of the arms business that is likely to grow significantly over the coming decades and therefore challenge U.S. exports. Armed drones are also a growing proliferation concern, given that they are extremely effective and increasingly the weapon of choice on many battlefields.

Only a handful of countries besides the U.S. and China currently manufacture dedicated armed drones. Moreover, China is one of the few countries, along with the U.S., Israel, Pakistan and, recently, the United Kingdom, whose drones have actually been used in combat. In early December, the Iraqi military used a Chinese-built Caihong or CH-4B drone armed with a laser-guided missile to attack an Islamic State target. It was Iraq’s first-ever drone strike.

How did China become a trailblazer in the global sale of armed drones? So far, it has exported two models, the Caihong and the Chengdu Pterodactyl or Wing Loong. Both bear a striking resemblance to two leading U.S. drones, the MQ-1B Predator and the MQ-9 Reaper. The Predator was originally a surveillance drone, later modified to carry Hellfire laser-guided missiles. The Reaper is a dedicated “hunter-killer” drone, in the defense industry’s terms.

The Wing Loong, designed and built by the Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group, or CAIG, is roughly the same size as the Predator, about 29 feet long, with a wingspan of 45 feet. It carries a much smaller payload, however, of about 220 pounds, compared to the Predator’s 1,100 pounds. Yet it costs about $1 million per unit, or just a quarter of the price of a Predator. It has been sold to Egypt, the United Arab Emirates and Saudi Arabia.

The Caihong, meanwhile, was developed by the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, or CASC, and it is perhaps more disconcerting as a weapons platform than the Wing Loong. The original CH-3 version, which has been sold to Nigeria, appears to be relatively ineffective as a combat drone; at least one crashed in Nigeria, ostensibly during operations against Boko Haram militants. The CH-4, however, is more or less a clone of the MQ-9 Reaper, and much more capable than the CH-3. It carries a relatively small payload, about 770 pounds, but larger, improved versions are on the way. In addition to Iraq, the CH-4 has been sold to Egypt.

More importantly, a new, larger version of the Caihong, the CH-5, is being readied for market. The CH-5 has a wingspan of 66 feet and a takeoff weight of about 3 tons. It can carry a maximum payload of nearly 2,000 pounds—about two and a half times more than previous Caihong drones. 

Even more ominous is the fact that China is reportedly developing a purpose-built, stealth drone, dubbed the Lijian, or the Sharp Sword. Although still a proof-of-concept prototype, the Lijian first flew in 2013 and could be the precursor to a family of Chinese stealth combat drones.

At the same time, however, operating armed drones has its own built-in challenges. The command and control of drones, let alone combat drones, is quite demanding. The support network behind drone use is enormous, especially for long-distance, long-endurance operations. Drones often require satellites for target acquisition and strike-control, as well as secure data links; without satellites, drones need line-of-sight data links or relay aircraft to remain in contact with remote operators. Pilots don’t come cheap, either: They have to be as skilled as a pilot of a manned aircraft, and the fatigue factor of remotely operating a drone can be high.

Moreover, drones have an incredibly high loss rate. The U.S. Air Force acknowledged in 2009 that it had lost 70 Predator drones—at the time a third of its Predator fleet—in air crashes during its short operational history, mostly in Iraq and Afghanistan. Fifty-five were lost to equipment failure, operator error or weather, while four had been shot down by enemy forces and 11 more were lost to accidents on combat missions. In 2012, Bloomberg reported that the Predator, Reaper and Global Hawk were “the most accident-prone aircraft in the Air Force fleet.”

Nevertheless, these problems aside, armed drones are here to stay. More nations are acquiring them and more are building them, making combat drones a significant proliferation concern in the near future. The U.S. is a major drone-producing country, but it has considerable controls over the export of these systems. China, on the other hand, has relatively few scruples when it comes to what kind of military wares it sells and who buys them. Armed drones are one area of the global arms market where it could carve out quite a lucrative niche for itself, to the potential detriment of the U.S. and its allies.

_Richard A. Bitzinger is a senior fellow with the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies at Nanyang Technological University in Singapore, where his work focuses on military and defense issues relating to the Asia-Pacific.

China Is Suddenly a Leading Exporter of Armed Drones_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rangila

Hmm

_nearly 70 percent—went to just three countries: Pakistan, Bangladesh and Myanmar._


----------



## beijingwalker



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

By the way ... do we have a side profile - either drawing or a good clear image - of the CASIC CH-4B ?


----------



## siegecrossbow

No one bothered to link these awesome videos of the CH-4 in action in Iraq?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dungeness

beijingwalker said:


>




Has anyone here seen the photo of Xiang Long flying?



siegecrossbow said:


> No one bothered to link these awesome videos of the CH-4 in action in Iraq?





I saw them on CD, but did not find these two videos on YouTube yesterday. I guess Iraqis are very happy with CH-4B, so they keep releasing new videos. The night strikes videos were awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Blue Marlin

beijingwalker said:


>


any specs on the anjian?


----------



## siegecrossbow

Iraqi CH-4s are on a roll!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Mabye You remember the "ready for delivery lineup" of several J-10Bs + the strange partially painted J-20 on the left ... however there are even two more: first a well known WD-1K Wing Loong but also this "strange thing" we know on the GE-image since last year.

Deino


----------



## cirr

*China’s Drone Helicopter Completes First South Pole Flight, Mission*

Manny Salvacion | Jan 23, 2016 05:56 AM EST






China’s unmanned helicopter “Polar Hawk 2” has completed its maiden flight on Monday, Jan. 18, from the Great Wall Station in the South Pole, and took photographs of fauna and flora in the area, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

According to the report, "Polar Hawk 2" can fly for about one hour at a time at an altitude of up to 1,500 meters. The unmanned helicopter was developed by the Beijing Normal University.

Cheng Xiao, head of the research team, said that the lithium-battery-powered aircraft is highly efficient, quiet and has low emissions.

The report said that during the aircraft's one-hour flight on Monday, it took more than 350 high-quality photos.

Chen said that the helicopter took a clear photo of the station located in the Fildes Peninsula, which is known for its unpredictable weather. No clear satellite photos of the station have been previously taken.

According to the report, China currently maintains four Antarctic research stations in the area: Taishan, Great Wall, Kunlun and Zhongshan.

Cheng added that the aircraft also took pictures of animal population in area such as penguins and skua. The operation also helped provide estimates of the quantity of greenhouse gases over Philip Island, providing essential information for climate change studies.

China's research and development of unmanned helicopters is among the most advanced in the world, Huang Huabing, a researcher with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, said.

Aside from this mission, Chinese unmanned helicopters have also conducted flights at the Svalbard archipelago in the North Pole and Zhongshan Station in the South Pole.

In 2014, Chinese scientists also used unmanned aircraft to collect information for China's first airport in the South Pole, during its 31st mission to the Antarctic continent.

The drone, made by Beihang University in Beijing and called "White Shark," was used to gather information such as ice temperatures and geological conditions of the ice sheet, to determine if the place is suitable for an airport runway.

Liang Jianhong, the Beihang University professor who led the drone project, said that the drone receive signals from China's Beidou navigation satellite system and is equipped with an infrared thermometer, radar ranging equipment and an optical camera.

http://en.yibada.com/articles/10097...completes-first-south-pole-flight-mission.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

Nigerian CH-3 in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MICA

these photos taken last month and appeared in one of the egyptian army training videos , supposed to be the CH4 you guys confirm these photos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cnleio

MICA said:


> these photos taken last month and appeared in one of the egyptian army training videos , supposed to be the CH4 you guys confirm these photos ?
> 
> View attachment 294140
> View attachment 294141
> View attachment 294142


No any UAV photo ?

Below is China UAV's LCD Screen

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MICA

cnleio said:


> No any UAV photo ?
> 
> Below is China UAV's LCD Screen
> View attachment 294146
> View attachment 294147
> View attachment 294148
> View attachment 294149
> View attachment 294150
> View attachment 294151
> View attachment 294152



no just these , i am not sure what UAV is that


----------



## hk299792458

You can find all CH-4B related videos on the website of Iraqi MoD

طائرات قيادة طيران الجيش تدمر معمل لتفخيخ وتصنيع العبوات بمنطقة القيارة 
????? ???????? ??????????

الطائرات المسيرة لطيران الجيش العراقي تكبد تنظيمات داعش خسائر فادحة بالأرواح والمعدات 
????? ???????? ??????????

قيادة طيران الجيش تقتل إرهابيين وتدمر عجلاتهم 
????? ???????? ??????????

إبطال طيران الجيش يذيقون داعش الإرهابي خسائر كبيرة في صلاح الدين 
????? ???????? ??????????

أبطال طيران الجيش يوجهون ضربات مؤثرة ضد عصابات داعش الإرهابية في جزيرة سامراء 
????? ???????? ??????????

سلاح طيران الجيش يوجه ضربات مؤثرة ضد عصابات داعش الارهابية في عدد من قواطع العمليات 
????? ???????? ??????????

أبطال طيران الجيش يدمرون عجلات ومضافات لعصابات داعش 
????? ???????? ??????????

طيران الجيش يوجه ضربات مؤثرة لداعش الإرهابي في مناطق البوشجل ومكيشيفة 
????? ???????? ??????????

طيران الجيش يوجه ضربات مؤثرة ضد داعش الإرهابي بواسطة الطائرة المسيرة 
????? ???????? ??????????

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

You can find all CH-4B related videos on the website of Iraqi MoD

طائرات قيادة طيران الجيش تدمر معمل لتفخيخ وتصنيع العبوات بمنطقة القيارة 
????? ???????? ??????????

الطائرات المسيرة لطيران الجيش العراقي تكبد تنظيمات داعش خسائر فادحة بالأرواح والمعدات 
????? ???????? ??????????

قيادة طيران الجيش تقتل إرهابيين وتدمر عجلاتهم 
????? ???????? ??????????

إبطال طيران الجيش يذيقون داعش الإرهابي خسائر كبيرة في صلاح الدين 
????? ???????? ??????????

أبطال طيران الجيش يوجهون ضربات مؤثرة ضد عصابات داعش الإرهابية في جزيرة سامراء 
????? ???????? ??????????

سلاح طيران الجيش يوجه ضربات مؤثرة ضد عصابات داعش الارهابية في عدد من قواطع العمليات 
????? ???????? ??????????

أبطال طيران الجيش يدمرون عجلات ومضافات لعصابات داعش 
????? ???????? ??????????

طيران الجيش يوجه ضربات مؤثرة لداعش الإرهابي في مناطق البوشجل ومكيشيفة 
????? ???????? ??????????

طيران الجيش يوجه ضربات مؤثرة ضد داعش الإرهابي بواسطة الطائرة المسيرة 
????? ???????? ??????????

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Turboprop UAV from China*

Posted on February 16, 2016 by The Drone News




Chengdu Wing Loong II turboprop-powered UAV

First revealed by way of an information sheet at the Beijing Aero Show in September last year, the Chengdu Wing Loong II turboprop-powered UAV is being exhibited in model form for the first time outside China by Chinese aerospace group Catic (Stand S09). The model shows an air vehicle with a slender fuselage, not unlike that of the General Atomics Predator B/MQ-9 Reaper. Like the Reaper, it has large butterfly fins with a smaller ventral fin, but whereas the U.S. machine has wings with constant taper, Wing Loong II has a straight center section, outboard of which are tapering sections leading to tips with winglets.

Read more…

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CASIC unveil anti-drone system Skynet-1：






航天科工集团披露反无人机系统 已执行多次任务-中新网

Make sure they don't fall into the hands of the terrorists。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Something Pakistan will be very interested in.



cirr said:


> *Turboprop UAV from China*
> 
> Posted on February 16, 2016 by The Drone News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chengdu Wing Loong II turboprop-powered UAV
> 
> First revealed by way of an information sheet at the Beijing Aero Show in September last year, the Chengdu Wing Loong II turboprop-powered UAV is being exhibited in model form for the first time outside China by Chinese aerospace group Catic (Stand S09). The model shows an air vehicle with a slender fuselage, not unlike that of the General Atomics Predator B/MQ-9 Reaper. Like the Reaper, it has large butterfly fins with a smaller ventral fin, but whereas the U.S. machine has wings with constant taper, Wing Loong II has a straight center section, outboard of which are tapering sections leading to tips with winglets.
> 
> Read more…


----------



## cirr

The world‘s only aeronautics complex dedicated to the research、development、manufacturing、flight-test、training and servicing of UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UkroTurk

The PRC has bright and creative people who can imagine convert fighters to missiles with 2000km range. We only appricate you.
The USA also change the old F-4's to UAV but their cost nearly 1million$. The PRC does for 800.000 yuan

When i heard about the J-5's and the J-6's were converted to UAV and Crusie Missiles, i was exited, shocked
This is a great and smart idea. Congrtilations.
We are watching you .

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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





AS HIGHLIGHTED ON THIS SITE AS A THREAT FOR YEARS: CHINA’S CONVERTED SURPLUS FIGHTER DRONE FORCE EYEBALLED FROM SPACE | AviationIntel.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Yes, these old J-6-fighters are now designated J-6W or B-6 and are used IMO not as a missile but more to probe, disrupt or suppress enemy air defence systems.

But this image is a bad photoshop !

These are real J-6Ws:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## monitor

* Chinese CCTV 2 channel screen grab of Pterosaurs unmanned attack drone production plant *


Production in progress for foreign customers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Poly Technologies' CH-901 loitering munition

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2016-04/21/content_24710359_3.htm



> We have submitted an application for the government's approval for its export



Has the testing being done already, very good if CH 5 is ready for export and combat deployment


----------



## Quwa

Horus said:


> Something Pakistan will be very interested in.


This news article (link) suggests that we are in talks for CH-4, but I think CH-5 could be the better acquisition. Being more capable (and Reaper-like) aside, it's a question of what adds more atop of existing capabilities. Even a new drone can be a costly induction, and while CH-4 is a good design, I feel the added cost of a new drone will be better justified by the performance leap of CH-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

DEFENSE NEWS

China Again Tries To Pierce Gulf Defense Market


The China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp., has sold Cai Hong UAVs to “20 military users from more than 10 foreign countries,” Shi said.


"We believe most of our users would use the drones to patrol borders, reconnoiter targets and hit terrorists or insurgents, who usually own small anti-aircraft weapons capable of striking planes flying about 3,000 meters above the ground. Therefore the 5,000-meter altitude is high enough to ensure the safety of our drones," Shi said.

Michelson said that it was only a matter of time that a manufacturing giant like China began exporting its own line of UAVs. However, from observations of the design, they bear a striking resemblance to existing UAVs that have been in service and widely exported for decades. “General Atomics' Predator series UAVs and IAI [Israel Aerospace Industries] ‘Pioneer-like’ designs seem to have been adopted for the Cai Hong drone family.”

Michelson took exception to the article’s boast that the CH UAVs are "among the most lethal drones on the planet.” Further stating that while altitude enhances survivability, “these largely nonstealth, slow fliers retain the vulnerabilities of 1980-90s drones,” he said.

“Without looking at what is contained ‘under the hood’, one cannot be sure how lethal this class of UAVs really is,” Michelson said. “The electronics technology to have effective electronics countermeasures is not beyond China by any means, but one wonders why it would be packaged in lookalikes from the 1990s.”

http://www.defensenews.com/story/de...8/report-chinese-combat-uavs-demand/83646008/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Chinese CH-Series Drone
China Daily reported quoting Shi Wen, chief drone designer for the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics in Beijing.

"The total value of the contracts we signed last year could definitely be one of the highest on the international market," Shi said. He did not reveal an exact figure.

The early models, CH-1 and CH-2, are small, unarmed reconnaissance craft that have a proven record in locating and monitoring targets, he says, adding that the CH-3, a larger midrange combat and reconnaissance drone, and the CH-4, a mid-altitude and high-endurance armed drone, have attracted buyers seeking powerful, affordable unmanned combat aircraft.

"Our best-seller so far is the CH-3, but the CH-4 has also received many orders," Shi says.

He declined to disclose which countries have purchased the series, revealing only that the academy's most valuable sale was worth hundreds of millions of US dollars.

China Space News reported in January last year that the academy would deliver about 200 CH drones to domestic and foreign users. Western media also cited Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Nigeria and the United Arab Emirates as buyers.

The first contract to export CH models was signed in 2003 and fulfilled in 2004, when a South Asian country bought several CH-1s, Shi says. Since then, the buyer has become a loyal user and is negotiating the purchase of some CH-4s, he adds.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/15...ies_Combat_Drones__Media_Reports#.VyRWxSNRXqB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Unmanned cargo transport

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The “Sharpsword” programme has been officially declared a complete success！！！

Time to move onto something of great significance。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

China’s armed CH-3 drone spotted in Myanmar


*CH-3 drone spotted in Myanmar*

China’s armed CH-3 drone was spotted in Myanmar when preparing to fly. Myanmar to buy undisclosed number of new Chinese CH-3 UAVs developed by China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), also known as the 11th Academy of CASC.

The CH-3 is a fixed wing unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV), also known as a combat drone or drone. At the rear of the fuselage is the engine installation which drives a three-bladed propeller unit in a “pusher” arrangement. Specifications include a wingspan of 8 meters while performance displays a 12-hour endurance window with a payload maximum of 80 kilograms. Range is 2,400 kilometers.

China’s CH-3 drone, which made its debut at the 2008 Zhuhai Air Show, can reportedly carry two laser-guided AR-1 air-to-ground missiles, similar to the U.S. Hellfire missile.

The CH-3 is operated by the Armed Forces of Nigeria, Pakistan and Myanmar .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Target test operated over 1000km away through a satellite command and control station in Beijing





















target image（left new，right old）















http://www.81.cn/syjdt/2016-05/31/content_7080694.htm

Buyers the world over，China is willing and ready to sell you thousands，if not tens of thousands，of these UAVs。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

New generation HD electro-optical payload carried by CH-4 - typical target detection range increased to over 20km






The resolution of infrared imaging channel of the new electro-optical payload also upgraded






Both are amongst many other improvements to the system。

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## zestokryl

Thats impressive, such picture clarity, on long range distance

Is their any news in chinese media on turboprop UAV s , CH 5 and Wing Loong II ?


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Thats impressive, such picture clarity, on long range distance
> 
> Is their any news in chinese media on turboprop UAV s , CH 5 and Wing Loong II ?



Wing Loong II is GJ-2 for the PLA。

Now that maiden flight of Mianshan has been successfully conducted on a L-15 ，I am sure the new engine will soon find use in a new group of UAVs under development。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Wing Loong II is GJ-2 for the PLA。
> 
> Now that maiden flight of Mianshan has been successfully conducted on a L-15 ，I am sure the new engine will soon find use in a new group of UAVs under development。



Maybe something similar to Predator Avanger, formerly predator C ...

But anyhow, I am eagerly waiting for the news, regarding CH 5 start of serial production/export/combt engagments. These things are going to be game changers, on the battlefield, of the low intensity, never ending war, like the one in Syria


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Wing Loong II is GJ-2 for the PLA。
> 
> Now that maiden flight of Mianshan has been successfully conducted on a L-15 ，I am sure the new engine will soon find use in a new group of UAVs under development。




Can You please explain the difference in meaning for the two designations used by the PLA for the Wing Loong I ?

As far as I know, both *GJ-1* and *WD-1K *is used ? Is the first an internal designation, whereas the second the PLAAF name ?

Deino


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Maybe something similar to Predator Avanger, formerly predator C ...
> 
> But anyhow, I am eagerly waiting for the news, regarding CH 5 start of serial production/export/combt engagments. These things are going to be game changers, on the battlefield, of the low intensity, never ending war, like the one in Syria



Shenzhen International UAV Expo（SZUAVE）2016 will be held 17-19 June 2016 in Shenzhen。

CASIC，the maker of CH-5， is one of over 60 exhibitors that will bring 200 plus drones for the event。

We may here more about the CH-5 then。



Deino said:


> Can You please explain the difference in meaning for the two designations used by the PLA for the Wing Loong I ?
> 
> As far as I know, both *GJ-1* and *WD-1K *is used ? Is the first an internal designation, whereas the second the PLAAF name ?
> 
> Deino



GJ is short for GongJi，meaning attack or assault in Chinese。

GJ-X is PLA designation for Wing Loong-X。

I have no idea what WD-1K means。WD for Wing Dragon？Loong=Dragon。


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Shenzhen International UAV Expo（SZUAVE）2016 will be held 17-19 June 2016 in Shenzhen。
> 
> CASIC，the maker of CH-5， is one of over 60 exhibitors that will bring 100 plus drones for the event。
> 
> We may here more about the CH-5 then。



Hopefully so !

I just affraid, they are going to ignore it, if the trials are still ongoing despite the fact, video already appeared. Thats drone class is going to be a real game changer and an export hit in sales

The era, of serious replacement of conventional aviation with drones, started with turboprops !


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Hopefully so !
> 
> I just affraid, they are going to ignore it, if the trials are still ongoing despite the fact, video already appeared. Thats drone class is going to be a real game changer and an export hit in sales
> 
> The era, of serious replacement of conventional aviation with drones, started with turboprops !



Totally agree。

China needs to either increase the TBO of existing WJ-9 or develop a new 900-hp turboprop。

WJ is Chinese short for turboprops。


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Can You please explain the difference in meaning for the two designations used by the PLA for the Wing Loong I ?
> 
> As far as I know, both *GJ-1* and *WD-1K *is used ? Is the first an internal designation, whereas the second the PLAAF name ?
> 
> Deino



The official designation is *WD-1*. *WD-1K* is for example used by PLAAF. If one day the chinese navy buys this MALE I suppose the official designation should be *WD-1H *(??).

You can see respectively here below the production serial number WD1K01004 (which should be read as WD-1K, Batch 01, forth plane) and WD106001 (which should be read as WD-1, Batch 06, 1st plane).











This last picture shows the very first Wing Loong received by Kazakhstan in March this year.

Henri K.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
2 | Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

That's exactly what I was looking for ... now only missing is: what does WD- stand for ??


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Totally agree。
> 
> China needs to either increase the TBO of existing WJ-9 or develop a new 900-hp turboprop




There is something interesting about turboprop engines in general, lately

Austrian manufacturer Diamond Aircraft, unveiled, theirs latest trainer engines, geared with ukrainian turboprop AI 450 S, with maximum take off power of 500 h.p. : http://www.diamond-air.at/media-cen...-flight-of-the-diamond-aircraft-dart-450.html

Thats engine, its not listed on the manufacturer company site, but, there is another engine named MS 14 : http://www.motorsich.com/eng/products/aircraft/tr/ms-14/

Maximum power at take off 1500 h.p. , in cruising regime 1050 h.p. ...

The tragedy, is Ukraine is currently american colony, and that renders obstacles, from buying theirs products, for countries not being in USA favor

But, regardless, China should try to acquire some of these engine, and reverse engineere, some, of theirs solutions, if they are better, than domestic one. That would come very useful in a incoming drone era

AI 450 engine, can be found on Ivchenko progress site : http://ivchenko-progress.com/?portfolio=ai-450&lang=en

Maximum cruise power 300 h.p. dry weight, only 103 kg. I wish chinese experts could examine this items


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for ... now only missing is: what does WD- stand for ??



W = Wú = 无 = 无人机 = Unmanned vehicule
D = Dǎ = 打 = 打击 = Strike

Henri K.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
5


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> There is something interesting about turboprop engines in general, lately
> 
> Austrian manufacturer Diamond Aircraft, unveiled, theirs latest trainer engines, geared with ukrainian turboprop AI 450 S, with maximum take off power of 500 h.p. : http://www.diamond-air.at/media-cen...-flight-of-the-diamond-aircraft-dart-450.html
> 
> Thats engine, its not listed on the manufacturer company site, but, there is another engine named MS 14 : http://www.motorsich.com/eng/products/aircraft/tr/ms-14/
> 
> Maximum power at take off 1500 h.p. , in cruising regime 1050 h.p. ...
> 
> The tragedy, is Ukraine is currently american colony, and that renders obstacles, from buying theirs products, for countries not being in USA favor
> 
> But, regardless, China should try to acquire some of these engine, and reverse engineere, some, of theirs solutions, if they are better, than domestic one. That would come very useful in a incoming drone era
> 
> AI 450 engine, can be found on Ivchenko progress site : http://ivchenko-progress.com/?portfolio=ai-450&lang=en
> 
> Maximum cruise power 300 h.p. dry weight, only 103 kg. I wish chinese experts could examine this items


The core engine of WJ-9 is the same as Turbomeca Arriel, so if WJ-9 is not good enough, then reverse engineered AI 450 could be worse considering French engine technology far ahead of Ukraine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

zestokryl said:


> There is something interesting about turboprop engines in general, lately
> 
> Austrian manufacturer Diamond Aircraft, unveiled, theirs latest trainer engines, geared with ukrainian turboprop AI 450 S, with maximum take off power of 500 h.p. : http://www.diamond-air.at/media-cen...-flight-of-the-diamond-aircraft-dart-450.html
> 
> Thats engine, its not listed on the manufacturer company site, but, there is another engine named MS 14 : http://www.motorsich.com/eng/products/aircraft/tr/ms-14/
> 
> Maximum power at take off 1500 h.p. , in cruising regime 1050 h.p. ...
> 
> The tragedy, is Ukraine is currently american colony, and that renders obstacles, from buying theirs products, for countries not being in USA favor
> 
> But, regardless, China should try to acquire some of these engine, and reverse engineere, some, of theirs solutions, if they are better, than domestic one. That would come very useful in a incoming drone era
> 
> AI 450 engine, can be found on Ivchenko progress site : http://ivchenko-progress.com/?portfolio=ai-450&lang=en
> 
> Maximum cruise power 300 h.p. dry weight, only 103 kg. I wish chinese experts could examine this items



I think its too late. Chinese already got all the goodies from Ukraine before US can stop. QC-280 gas turbine. Ivchenko AL225 after burner engine. Zubr hovercraft....

Ukraine usefulness for China is over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Beast said:


> I think its too late. Chinese already got all the goodies from Ukraine before US can stop. QC-280 gas turbine. Ivchenko AL225 after burner engine. Zubr hovercraft....
> 
> Ukraine usefulness for China is over.


Not to mention the floating casino with "no engine" for only $20million.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> The core engine of WJ-9 is the same as Turbomeca Arriel, so if WJ-9 is not good enough, then reverse engineered AI 450 could be worse considering French engine technology far ahead of Ukraine.



I admit, I wasnt aware of that. Do you know, when WJ 9 received certification, in the 90s or recently ?





Beast said:


> Ukraine usefulness for China is over.



Yanukovich, before hi was removed from power by US backed criminals, had a plan for wide cooperation and technology transfer with China. I know, China, bought quite a lot crucial technologies from Ukraine, but maybe, there was still room for particular tech cooperation in both airplane/ helllicopter engines department and tank engines, alloys, metallurgy ...

Maybe that cooperation would benefit some chinese projects, and boost their bringing in the serial production ( for example light helllicopters). But after american backed junta, took over, ukrainian industry is doomed to end up in scrap metal junk yard (most of it)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

zestokryl said:


> I admit, I wasnt aware of that. Do you know, when WJ 9 received certification, in the 90s or recently ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yanukovich, before hi was removed from power by US backed criminals, had a plan for wide cooperation and technology transfer with China. I know, China, bought quite a lot crucial technologies from Ukraine, but maybe, there was still room for particular tech cooperation in both airplane/ helllicopter engines department and tank engines, alloys, metallurgy ...
> 
> Maybe that cooperation would benefit some chinese projects, and boost their bringing in the serial production ( for example light helllicopters). But after american backed junta, took over, ukrainian industry is doomed to end up in scrap metal junk yard (most of it)



Tank engine? The recent VT-4 tank has a domestic 1300HP with automatic gearbox and digital transmission. It can be upgrade to 1500HP on customer requirement but not require as Chinese tank are lighter compare to western counterpart. The weight to power ratio is the same.

Helo? Its seems China has no problem with Z-20 helo project going at quite a fast pace with no sight of engine problem. While Z-10 gunship has an uprated WZ-9G turboshaft and WZ-16 turboshaft entering service soon.

Ship engine, given the serial production of Type052D destroyer and Type055 production soon. QC-280 gas turbine has mass produced.

While the AL225-Ivchenko after burner engine clone, aka Mingshan just completed maiden flight and all seems going well given the high profile of media exposure of L-15 advance trainer meaning they must be confident or on track for delivered.

Zubr has also completed complete domestic manufacturing in Guangzhou shipyard.,

The only area I think Ukraine can contributed will be Y-30 project where Ukraine advance turboprop for An-70 but given the time for Y-30 to enter service in not so future. I can be sure a similar turboprop can be developed in time when it enter service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> in the 90s or recently ?


In 1990s for the initial version


zestokryl said:


> Maybe that cooperation would benefit some chinese projects, and boost their bringing in the serial production ( for example light helllicopters)


D-18T and D-136-2 may be in the induction list and on discussion for future induction, but not something like light helicopter. Ukraine is not every anti-China, and our relationship is not very bad at the moment.


----------



## zestokryl

Thank you, for the input guys

Yes, super heavy aeroplane/ hellicopter engine class, could have been valuable asset for China. Along with AN 70, which is some kind of martyr among the airplanes. Poor thing had three chances , but nothing was materialized due to the : collaps of USSR, orange revolution in 2004, and maidan armed gang coup in 2014

Ukraine will necer going to be able to produce it. If S. Department let them they should sell techincal documentation to China, its the only country, being able to materialize highly demanding industrial projects, for Ukraine poor AN 70 is past tense 

Ukraine is not officialy anti china, but they are nothing but theirs sorry puppet and marionette dog barking at their signal. But, of course, that wont stop China from rapid progress in technology and research field


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> Ukraine will necer going to be able to produce it. If S. Department let them they should sell techincal documentation to China, its the only country, being able to materialize highly demanding industrial projects, for Ukraine poor AN 70 is past tense


We have Y-20 and Y-9, so An-70 is useless for us as the two that we have has covered the lift range of An-70.


zestokryl said:


> Ukraine is not officialy anti china, but they are nothing but theirs sorry puppet and marionette dog barking at their signal. But, of course, that wont stop China from rapid progress in technology and research field


Things are quite tricky here. Motor Sich can supply us with D-136-2, so does Russian. So it means they have direct competition with Russian here, and to make Russian feel pain, they are very happy to supply us with the technology of D-136-2.


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> Things are quite tricky here. Motor Sich can supply us with D-136-2, so does Russian. So it means they have direct competition with Russian here, and to make Russian feel pain, they are very happy to supply us with the technology of D-136-2.



There were some rumors about joined russo chinese heavy weight hellicopter , and Russia will be working on theirs own engine fitted for the project. I think only supplier of D 136 turboshaft is Ukraine. Time will tell, how development ends up, depending is China going to stick with domestic project, or work with Russia on joint one. And what is going to happen in Ukraine by that time. I would say, better stick with the Russia, if only russians are so unpredictable and irrational

Btw, does China has domestic engine similar to this : http://ivchenko-progress.com/?portfolio=ai-450-2&lang=en ?

Turboshaft for small hellicopters. If so it would be very helpful , for China to build small unmanned attack hellicopter UAV. It would be an export hit, such is CH familiy and Wing Loong


----------



## Beast

zestokryl said:


> There were some rumors about joined russo chinese heavy weight hellicopter , and Russia will be working on theirs own engine fitted for the project. I think only supplier of D 136 turboshaft is Ukraine. Time will tell, how development ends up, depending is China going to stick with domestic project, or work with Russia on joint one. And what is going to happen in Ukraine by that time. I would say, better stick with the Russia, if only russians are so unpredictable and irrational


D 136 turboshaft despite powerful is still a soviet era product. I am sure, China and Russia will developed a new modernized one with new material for longer lifespan and updated software.


----------



## zestokryl

Beast said:


> I am sure, China and Russia will developed a new modernized one with new material for longer lifespan and updated software.



Sadly, only option is to wait , and see when and if this project is going to be materialized

China, definately needs, a big fleet of heavy weight hellicopters


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> I would say, better stick with the Russia, if only russians are so unpredictable and irrational


Problem is the Russian engine is still on paper, so our side is more prone to use D-136-2. Anyway, this project is on the early days, so we can not predict what will happen in future.


zestokryl said:


> Btw, does China has domestic engine similar to this : http://ivchenko-progress.com/?portfolio=ai-450-2&lang=en ?
> 
> Turboshaft for small hellicopters. If so it would be very helpful , for China to build small unmanned attack hellicopter UAV. It would be an export hit, such is CH familiy and Wing Loong


There is no attack helicopter UAV in China. Don't know if they have future goal to arm the helicopter UAV.


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> There is no attack helicopter UAV in China. Don't know if they have future goal to arm the helicopter UAV.



Sadly, so for there are no attack UAV helicopter, but I think NORINCO, presented it on of the expos, theirs Sharp Eye helicopter, truth to be told, it wasnt attack modification, since, by the look it seemed it has piston engines, instead of much more capable turbine one

China should offer this, as addition to current UAVs intented for export. Possibilities of such product against the insurgency are endless


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> Sadly, so for there are no attack UAV helicopter, but I think NORINCO, presented it on of the expos, theirs Sharp Eye helicopter, truth to be told, it wasnt attack modification, since, by the look it seemed it has piston engines, instead of much more capable turbine one
> 
> China should offer this, as addition to current UAVs intented for export. Possibilities of such product against the insurgency are endless


Well, I think if they want to, they will make it as the technology is not complicated. As I know, the biggest UAV we have is AV-1000, which has a maximum take-off weight for about 950 kg, and does not need an engine as powerful as AI-450


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> Problem is the Russian engine is still on paper, so our side is more prone to use D-136-2. Anyway, this project is on the early days, so we can not predict what will happen in future.
> 
> There is no attack helicopter UAV in China. Don't know if they have future goal to arm the helicopter UAV.





zestokryl said:


> Sadly, so for there are no attack UAV helicopter, but I think NORINCO, presented it on of the expos, theirs Sharp Eye helicopter, truth to be told, it wasnt attack modification, since, by the look it seemed it has piston engines, instead of much more capable turbine one
> 
> China should offer this, as addition to current UAVs intented for export. Possibilities of such product against the insurgency are endless



_Au contraire..._

http://www.popsci.com/chinas-new-armed-drone-helicopter


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> As I know, the biggest UAV we have is AV-1000, which has a maximum take-off weight for about 950 kg, and does not need an engine as powerful as AI-450



Could you provide some link, about that drone, since there is nothing, about the drone with such designations. After googling with "chinese helicopter UAV", one is getting, photos of V 750 hellicopter, SVU 200, Sharp Eye and some YOTAISC drones. Btw, does YOTAISC still exists ?



SinoSoldier said:


> http://www.popsci.com/chinas-new-armed-drone-helicopter



Thats more like concept, no being close, to the serial production and export. But, its good if NORINCO, gains some new know hows, if thats is serious project


----------



## Akasa

zestokryl said:


> Could you provide some link, about that drone, since there is nothing, about the drone with such designations. After googling with "chinese helicopter UAV", one is getting, photos of V 750 hellicopter, SVU 200, Sharp Eye and some YOTAISC drones. Btw, does YOTAISC still exists ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats more like concept, no being close, to the serial production and export. But, its good if NORINCO, gains some new know hows, if thats is serious project



If it has been exhibited at an international exhibition and in a full-sized form, then it is more than merely a concept.


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> Could you provide some link, about that drone, since there is nothing, about the drone with such designations. After googling with "chinese helicopter UAV", one is getting, photos of V 750 hellicopter, SVU 200, Sharp Eye and some YOTAISC drones. Btw, does YOTAISC still exists ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats more like concept, no being close, to the serial production and export. But, its good if NORINCO, gains some new know hows, if thats is serious project


You can use Baidu for Chinese information. AV series is developed by CHRDI, and they are ahead of other competitors for sure.


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> You can use Baidu for Chinese information. AV series is developed by CHRDI, and they are ahead of other competitors for sure.



Since, I dont know chinese, I tried googling with the company name and uav designation, wikipedia helped : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAIC_AV

Photo from a wiki page link, if someone is interested : http://pic.mil.sohu.com/detail-484909-1.shtml#1

Do you know status, of AV series, have they being exported, or adopted in chinese police, civil services etc ... ?


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Mabye You remember the "ready for delivery lineup" of several J-10Bs + the strange partially painted J-20 on the left ... however there are even two more: first a well known WD-1K Wing Loong but also this "strange thing" we know on the GE-image since last year.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 288468




Just to remind that image - maybe no-one noticed ! ... but so far any conclusion on what's that small blue one ?


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Just to remind that image - maybe no-one noticed ! ... but so far any conclusion on what's that small blue one ?



An wing-broken Wing Loong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> Since, I dont know chinese, I tried googling with the company name and uav designation, wikipedia helped : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CAIC_AV
> 
> Photo from a wiki page link, if someone is interested : http://pic.mil.sohu.com/detail-484909-1.shtml#1
> 
> Do you know status, of AV series, have they being exported, or adopted in chinese police, civil services etc ... ?


According to some reports, AV 200 has been widely used by civil department, while AV 500, as I know, it is developed According to Algeria's requirement. AV 1000, I only know about the designation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> According to some reports, AV 200 has been widely used by civil department, while AV 500, as I know, it is developed According to Algeria's requirement. AV 1000, I only know about the designation.



Wonder, if other companies like Poly technologies are going to take a shot in this department 

There is a big market and money laying in unmanned helllicopter field, China has all the capacities required, it should only boost investments an marketing

I am dreaming of chinese Fire Scout rival. With the rise of chinese engines technologies, accomplishing such project shouldnt be a problem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Guizhou Aircraft Co. Ltd. of AVIC proudly presents 

Video http://yuntv.letv.com/bcloud.html?uu=80146db3b5&vu=d6ac430493&width=600&height=360

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Guizhou Aircraft Co. Ltd. of AVIC proudly presents


Mockup size or scale 1:1?


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> Mockup size or scale 1:1?



Validation model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A300 medium range UAV





TD220





Tianjiang





Wanhoo





TIM-X80





CT-300

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

这架国产武装无人机好奇怪 Model type? anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Video showing unmanned attack helicopter under test

Screen grabs































http://www.49bg.com/8/365486.html

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Video showing unmanned attack helicopter under test
> 
> Screen grabs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.49bg.com/8/365486.html


It could be launched from type 056 corvette. Given the huge size of the SSM. I can bet it can take out a missile gunboat.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

Soar Dragon UEWAV has been put into mass production.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

星海军事 said:


> Soar Dragon UEWAV has been put into mass production.



At least two

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> At least two
> 
> View attachment 316194




Interesting ! ... Do we know how recent this image is especially since the original Soaring Dragon I is on the right.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 50cent

cirr said:


> Target test operated over 1000km away through a satellite command and control station in Beijing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> target image（left new，right old）
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.81.cn/syjdt/2016-05/31/content_7080694.htm
> 
> Buyers the world over，China is willing and ready to sell you thousands，if not tens of thousands，of these UAVs。


Is this bird equipped with facial recognition technologies for surveillance and identying terroist targets


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Hey ... Divine Eagle !


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Hey ... Divine Eagle !



Hoping the rumoured new UAV will surface soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Hoping the rumoured new UAV will surface soon.


Anjian 2?


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> At least two
> 
> View attachment 316194




Regarding the Soaring Dragon I have a question: I read that it is also known as the EA-03 ??? Can anyone explain that designation please?

Deino


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Regarding the Soaring Dragon I have a question: I read that it is also known as the EA-03 ??? Can anyone explain that designation please?
> 
> Deino


EA-03 is the third Soar Dargon prototype.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> EA-03 is the third Soar Dargon prototype.




Thanks ... so the 03 is not a project number like J-10 or J-20 but the individual aircraft number. But for what does the EA stand for ??

And will it have a PLAAF-designation similar to WD-1K.


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Thanks ... so the 03 is not a project number like J-10 or J-20 but the individual aircraft number. But for what does the EA stand for ??
> 
> And will it have a PLAAF-designation similar to WD-1K.


I suppose it is short for electronic attack.


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> I suppose it is short for electronic attack.




Thank You so much ... it's always a please to learn something new.


----------



## cirr

Yuelong（Leaping Dragon）has reportedly gone through target identification, load dropping and landing arrester gear simulated tests

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Yuelong（Leaping Dragon）has reportedly gone through target identification, load dropping and landing arrester gear simulated tests


Future carrier AWACS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

神雕无人机

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zestokryl

What is that non Divine Eagle drone on the photos ?

Upcoming turboprop, wing loong II ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

zestokryl said:


> What is that non Divine Eagle drone on the photos ?
> 
> Upcoming turboprop, wing loong II ?


Global Hawk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

星海军事 said:


> Global Hawk



Tnx. I almost forgot, about chinese Global Hawk rival, other then Soaring Eagle. I mean Soaring Eagle and that other drones, are different size format but still

Im steal eagerly awaiting me sign of Wing Loong II and CH5, mass production and export. Or at least, trial being close to finish with ensuing export deals

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

zestokryl said:


> Tnx. I almost forgot, about chinese Global Hawk rival, other then Soaring Eagle. I mean Soaring Eagle and that other drones, are different size format but still
> 
> Im steal eagerly awaiting me sign of Wing Loong II and CH5, mass production and export. Or at least, trial being close to finish with ensuing export deals


Serbia intend to buy CH-5?. Btw, China may cap an export restriction to no more than 500-600kg payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Beast said:


> Serbia intend to buy CH-5?. Btw, China may cap an export restriction to no more than 500-600kg payload.



Serbia is, sadly, currently State Departments puppet "state", that tells you much. But, just, look how many countries acquired CH 3-4 and wing loong I : Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, iraq, S. Arabia, Myanmar, Pakistan, and probaly few more

First, appearance of non USA turboprop UAV with combat capabilities, brings more potential customers to China. Second, it breaks current monopoly Reaper has in UAV field

I am great fan of China UAV and overall progres in technology. China is the greatest countries, among the few in the world how are independent of USA satanic influence. Rise of chinese UAVs is harbinger of the future USA free world to come

Thats why I am eagerly awaiting chines drone with greater payload and radius. They simbolize future chinese military supremacy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

China's first long endurance UAV powered by aluminium-air battery flew:

http://m.alu.cn/aluNews/NewsDisplay_993962.html

Maiden flight lasted over 20 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## grey boy 2

Soaring Dragon in new paint job?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

CH-4 UAV system delivered to a new customer(a mountainous country with average altitude of about 1000m)

And a new group of customers are awaiting delivery

近日，彩虹4无人机系统顺利交付新用户。在这个海拔1000米左右的多山之国，彩虹4交付团队圆满完成首批产品交付和现场培训工作。

　　简单方便，容易上手

　　本次交付非常顺利，装备从展开到交付只用了1个月，首飞后即成功完成导弹及精确制导炸弹靶试试验。CH-4无人机系统历经实战考验及改进，更加成熟完善，自动化程度高，部署快速灵活，安全可靠，操作简单方便，用户可快速掌握并实际应用。CH-4无人机设计先进，基于作战效果和流程规划，注重应用，操作理念超前，用户易于理解，容易上手，经过短时间理论培训和实际操练即可快速形成作战能力。

　　丘陵地带，胜者为王

　　CH-4无人机展现出了在丘陵地带部署的优异起降能力。得益于彩虹无人机在地质勘探中成功应用的超低空自动飞行控制技术，运用先进综合信息融合策略，在低山地带复杂地形区面对低等级凹凸不平跑道和该地区特有的风场条件实现了精确安全起降。在此类外部地理条件恶劣的简易机场成功规模飞行及使用，标志着CH-4无人机系统面向实战设计的新进展。

　　侦察对抗，战场称霸

　　CH-4无人机在侦察监视和对抗方面的优势也得以充分展现。在任务协同过程中，用户安排了有人侦察机协同观测。由于目标点较小，有人侦察机没有发现目标，而CH-4能够迅速发现目标并定位。在CH-4提供目标坐标后，有人侦察机才根据该坐标点发现及锁定目标，通过交叉确认，彩虹无人机成功完成了打击任务。在彩虹无人机日常培训过程中，用户国空军也在同一空域进行第三代战斗机训练任务，一些技术娴熟的飞行员得知周边有中国制造的无人机训练飞行，忍不住开启雷达进行搜索，结果发现利用现代先进火控雷达也难以跟踪锁定。

　　安全可靠，立身之本

　　双方共同检验了CH-4无人机系统针对该用户的特殊需求改型后的各项性能，包括升限指标测试，操作距离测试等。本次交付创造了CH-4在夏季温度条件下的升限记录，飞机在海拔7400米的气压高度层飞行，总体及高升阻比气动设计独具优势。由于用户国验收要求非常严格，所以此次交付飞行强度很高，单日飞行最多超3架次。系统的高可靠性和安全性获得外方用户高度赞誉。交付结束后，用户主管国家安全的高级官员亲自驾临飞行基地，指挥CH-4无人机参与空中协同及打击任务，表现出对CH-4无人机系统飞行性能、打击性能和使用勤务性能的极大信任，称CH-4无人机可为其实现持续国土监视和远程定点清除发挥重大作用。

　　为何频获青睐

　　新用户处于受传统历史因素和现当代冲突影响而形成的国际热点地区。其四周强国林立，彩虹无人机的引入开辟了从东部及东北部合围该热点暴恐势力的新局面。该地区之所以青睐彩虹无人机，主要决定于以下几个因素。

　　买方心理 奇货可居

　　为什么该地区国家都对无人机无比热衷，以至于挖空心思购入？这还得从美国说起。众所周知，美国在阿富汗、伊拉克等地长期使用察打一体无人机耀武扬威并且战功赫赫。在阿富汗战争中，美国无人机猎杀恐怖头目接连成功，一路凯歌高进，成为了恐怖分子头号大敌。

　　但是，美国却“囤积居奇”，对于该地区国家向来不出口侦察打击型无人机，甚至禁止这些国家接近在该地区部署的此类无人机系统。这种神秘感将中东国家逗引得无比渴望，如此利器看得见却摸不着，越是得不到就越是想要。此外，这类无人机也确实“奇货可居”。从能力上讲，它可以执行许多战斗机难以完成的任务，比如可以利用自己的中空长航时和低速优势，完成定点清除、精确打击、火力支援等作战任务。其杀伤力可控，打击精确，“弹无虚发”，令前线作战士兵无比欢欣鼓舞。

　　求生本能 安全为上

　　有人战斗机飞行高度高，速度快，执行打击零散地面目标难度大，效果差。直升机防御力较弱，飞行高度低，速度较慢，机动力不足，易受地面火力打击，战损很高。有人飞机一旦被击落，机上人员伤亡率高。如果机上人员被俘虏，那么等待他们的将是残酷的虐杀，这给有人机驾驶员造成了极大的心理阴影。此外，由于战俘被虐杀的政治影响力极大，所以政府往往要花费大量的时间、精力和经费来安抚其家属。

　　此时，侦察打击无人机的出现犹如“天降神兵”。无人机机上没有驾驶员，根本不会造成驾驶员伤亡。无人作战操作人员远离战场三四百公里之外，甚至更远，敌人无法对其造成任何伤害，给了操作手极大的安全感，这本身就是一种压倒性心理优势，即“我可以随时打你，但你看都看不见我”。无人机本身比较便宜，一架无人机只相当于一架三代战机的几十分之一，这么少的钱就可以取得辉煌战绩并给作战人员足够的安全感，简直是一笔只赚不赔的买卖，一切可以用钱来解决的问题就不是问题。

　　战果卓著 性价比高

　　无人机成本相对较低，培训也十分简单，可以说受训人员只要有一定的航空知识基础，会玩射击类游戏，那么经过两三个月的培训就能迅速上手操纵无人机，因此培训所需费用也十分低廉。而有人机就大不相同。对于有人作战飞机，引进飞机、培训飞行员需要多少钱、多长周期？一位战斗机飞行员多少钱？战斗机出动飞行一小时多少钱？更不要说维护支持费用也极其昂贵。

　　无人机和有人机相比，前者称得上“太会过日子”了。无人机是真正物美价廉的“奶牛”，干的是苦活、脏活、累活，“吃”的是有人机几十分之一的成本，而且不娇贵，接地气，不需要高明的战斗机飞行员，不需要昂贵的地面支持和保障，只需要一条推出2000米的公路型跑道，成军快。此外，无人机的物美价廉不仅体现在成本、配套和培训上，还体现在应用上。察打无人机具备长航时的优势，一次出动可执行任务长达十几到二十小时以上，返场后只需要个把小时的维护保障就可以重返战场，战果卓著，真可谓是效费比最高的卫国杀敌必备作战武器。

　　与时俱进 战略升级





　　现代局部战争“警察式”和“治安战”为主流，而CH-4无人机恰恰符合这一作战规律。无人机一天可出动数架次，长时间在敌方上空盘旋，在作战目标不确定的情况下，实现常态化打击。敌方人员往往只配备AK-47步枪和RPG火箭筒，最多拥有肩抗式防空导弹或小口径高炮，而CH-4一直盘旋在距地面数千米的高空，他们难以望其项背。露头时间稍长，CH-4就像霸道总裁一样“打你没商量”。长期下来，战争热点地区的敌方人员不怕F-16，就怕无人机，因为卧榻之侧，彩虹盘旋，睡都没法睡，一时间人心惶惶，大家无心恋战。

　　事实上，无人机大量战果有效地威慑了反政府武装、恐怖分子等，所以在无人机长时间留空压制下，这些人员分散躲藏起来，心理上备受打击，其活动空间、时间及出动频率和次数也被压缩。综合来看，敌人实施恐怖活动作战的频率大大降低，效果大打折扣。

　　此次顺利交付是CH-4无人机系统再次登台亮相，新一批用户正翘首以盼彩虹无人机振翅高飞。（来源：光明网）

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> CH-4 UAV system delivered to a new customer(a mountainous country with average altitude of about 1000m)
> 
> And a new group of customers are awaiting delivery
> 
> 近日，彩虹4无人机系统顺利交付新用户。在这个海拔1000米左右的多山之国，彩虹4交付团队圆满完成首批产品交付和现场培训工作。
> 
> 简单方便，容易上手
> 
> 本次交付非常顺利，装备从展开到交付只用了1个月，首飞后即成功完成导弹及精确制导炸弹靶试试验。CH-4无人机系统历经实战考验及改进，更加成熟完善，自动化程度高，部署快速灵活，安全可靠，操作简单方便，用户可快速掌握并实际应用。CH-4无人机设计先进，基于作战效果和流程规划，注重应用，操作理念超前，用户易于理解，容易上手，经过短时间理论培训和实际操练即可快速形成作战能力。
> 
> 丘陵地带，胜者为王
> 
> CH-4无人机展现出了在丘陵地带部署的优异起降能力。得益于彩虹无人机在地质勘探中成功应用的超低空自动飞行控制技术，运用先进综合信息融合策略，在低山地带复杂地形区面对低等级凹凸不平跑道和该地区特有的风场条件实现了精确安全起降。在此类外部地理条件恶劣的简易机场成功规模飞行及使用，标志着CH-4无人机系统面向实战设计的新进展。
> 
> 侦察对抗，战场称霸
> 
> CH-4无人机在侦察监视和对抗方面的优势也得以充分展现。在任务协同过程中，用户安排了有人侦察机协同观测。由于目标点较小，有人侦察机没有发现目标，而CH-4能够迅速发现目标并定位。在CH-4提供目标坐标后，有人侦察机才根据该坐标点发现及锁定目标，通过交叉确认，彩虹无人机成功完成了打击任务。在彩虹无人机日常培训过程中，用户国空军也在同一空域进行第三代战斗机训练任务，一些技术娴熟的飞行员得知周边有中国制造的无人机训练飞行，忍不住开启雷达进行搜索，结果发现利用现代先进火控雷达也难以跟踪锁定。
> 
> 安全可靠，立身之本
> 
> 双方共同检验了CH-4无人机系统针对该用户的特殊需求改型后的各项性能，包括升限指标测试，操作距离测试等。本次交付创造了CH-4在夏季温度条件下的升限记录，飞机在海拔7400米的气压高度层飞行，总体及高升阻比气动设计独具优势。由于用户国验收要求非常严格，所以此次交付飞行强度很高，单日飞行最多超3架次。系统的高可靠性和安全性获得外方用户高度赞誉。交付结束后，用户主管国家安全的高级官员亲自驾临飞行基地，指挥CH-4无人机参与空中协同及打击任务，表现出对CH-4无人机系统飞行性能、打击性能和使用勤务性能的极大信任，称CH-4无人机可为其实现持续国土监视和远程定点清除发挥重大作用。
> 
> 为何频获青睐
> 
> 新用户处于受传统历史因素和现当代冲突影响而形成的国际热点地区。其四周强国林立，彩虹无人机的引入开辟了从东部及东北部合围该热点暴恐势力的新局面。该地区之所以青睐彩虹无人机，主要决定于以下几个因素。
> 
> 买方心理 奇货可居
> 
> 为什么该地区国家都对无人机无比热衷，以至于挖空心思购入？这还得从美国说起。众所周知，美国在阿富汗、伊拉克等地长期使用察打一体无人机耀武扬威并且战功赫赫。在阿富汗战争中，美国无人机猎杀恐怖头目接连成功，一路凯歌高进，成为了恐怖分子头号大敌。
> 
> 但是，美国却“囤积居奇”，对于该地区国家向来不出口侦察打击型无人机，甚至禁止这些国家接近在该地区部署的此类无人机系统。这种神秘感将中东国家逗引得无比渴望，如此利器看得见却摸不着，越是得不到就越是想要。此外，这类无人机也确实“奇货可居”。从能力上讲，它可以执行许多战斗机难以完成的任务，比如可以利用自己的中空长航时和低速优势，完成定点清除、精确打击、火力支援等作战任务。其杀伤力可控，打击精确，“弹无虚发”，令前线作战士兵无比欢欣鼓舞。
> 
> 求生本能 安全为上
> 
> 有人战斗机飞行高度高，速度快，执行打击零散地面目标难度大，效果差。直升机防御力较弱，飞行高度低，速度较慢，机动力不足，易受地面火力打击，战损很高。有人飞机一旦被击落，机上人员伤亡率高。如果机上人员被俘虏，那么等待他们的将是残酷的虐杀，这给有人机驾驶员造成了极大的心理阴影。此外，由于战俘被虐杀的政治影响力极大，所以政府往往要花费大量的时间、精力和经费来安抚其家属。
> 
> 此时，侦察打击无人机的出现犹如“天降神兵”。无人机机上没有驾驶员，根本不会造成驾驶员伤亡。无人作战操作人员远离战场三四百公里之外，甚至更远，敌人无法对其造成任何伤害，给了操作手极大的安全感，这本身就是一种压倒性心理优势，即“我可以随时打你，但你看都看不见我”。无人机本身比较便宜，一架无人机只相当于一架三代战机的几十分之一，这么少的钱就可以取得辉煌战绩并给作战人员足够的安全感，简直是一笔只赚不赔的买卖，一切可以用钱来解决的问题就不是问题。
> 
> 战果卓著 性价比高
> 
> 无人机成本相对较低，培训也十分简单，可以说受训人员只要有一定的航空知识基础，会玩射击类游戏，那么经过两三个月的培训就能迅速上手操纵无人机，因此培训所需费用也十分低廉。而有人机就大不相同。对于有人作战飞机，引进飞机、培训飞行员需要多少钱、多长周期？一位战斗机飞行员多少钱？战斗机出动飞行一小时多少钱？更不要说维护支持费用也极其昂贵。
> 
> 无人机和有人机相比，前者称得上“太会过日子”了。无人机是真正物美价廉的“奶牛”，干的是苦活、脏活、累活，“吃”的是有人机几十分之一的成本，而且不娇贵，接地气，不需要高明的战斗机飞行员，不需要昂贵的地面支持和保障，只需要一条推出2000米的公路型跑道，成军快。此外，无人机的物美价廉不仅体现在成本、配套和培训上，还体现在应用上。察打无人机具备长航时的优势，一次出动可执行任务长达十几到二十小时以上，返场后只需要个把小时的维护保障就可以重返战场，战果卓著，真可谓是效费比最高的卫国杀敌必备作战武器。
> 
> 与时俱进 战略升级
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 现代局部战争“警察式”和“治安战”为主流，而CH-4无人机恰恰符合这一作战规律。无人机一天可出动数架次，长时间在敌方上空盘旋，在作战目标不确定的情况下，实现常态化打击。敌方人员往往只配备AK-47步枪和RPG火箭筒，最多拥有肩抗式防空导弹或小口径高炮，而CH-4一直盘旋在距地面数千米的高空，他们难以望其项背。露头时间稍长，CH-4就像霸道总裁一样“打你没商量”。长期下来，战争热点地区的敌方人员不怕F-16，就怕无人机，因为卧榻之侧，彩虹盘旋，睡都没法睡，一时间人心惶惶，大家无心恋战。
> 
> 事实上，无人机大量战果有效地威慑了反政府武装、恐怖分子等，所以在无人机长时间留空压制下，这些人员分散躲藏起来，心理上备受打击，其活动空间、时间及出动频率和次数也被压缩。综合来看，敌人实施恐怖活动作战的频率大大降低，效果大打折扣。
> 
> 此次顺利交付是CH-4无人机系统再次登台亮相，新一批用户正翘首以盼彩虹无人机振翅高飞。（来源：光明网）



Jordan, I guess. The operators of CH-4/4B add up to about 5 now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S. Martin

There are so many new types of Chinese military UAV. Can anyone make a list to show the whole picture? Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

S. Martin said:


> There are so many new types of Chinese military UAV. Can anyone make a list to show the whole picture? Thanks.



Countries operating 


MQ-1 and/or MQ-9 series:








Wing Loong I series:







CH-4 series:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> Countries operating
> 
> 
> MQ-1 and/or MQ-9 series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing Loong I series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH-4 series:



Hi 星海,

Are you sure that Wing Loong is operated by Pakistan ? The crash last month seems to be a version for trial for me. Maybe you can any confirmation from China directly ?

For CH-4, I pratically agree with you that the latest post talks about it in Jordan, but for Algeria some of my contacts failed to confirm it this plane is operated there. I just got confirmation that some test flights had occured and it is reported that 1 is crashed.

Thank for your help,

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

hk299792458 said:


> Hi 星海,
> 
> Are you sure that Wing Loong is operated by Pakistan ? The crash last month seems to be a version for trial for me. Maybe you can any confirmation from China directly ?
> 
> For CH-4, I pratically agree with you that the latest post talks about it in Jordan, but for Algeria some of my contacts failed to confirm it this plane is operated there. I just got confirmation that some test flights had occured and it is reported that 1 is crashed.
> 
> Thank for your help,
> 
> Henri K.


That's why Algeria is colored in a lighter orange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> That's why Algeria is colored in a lighter orange



So Wing Loong is well operated now officially by Pakistan ?

Henri K.


----------



## Beast

Latest HD CH-4 test video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anatolia

星海军事 said:


> Countries operating
> 
> 
> MQ-1 and/or MQ-9 series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing Loong I series:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CH-4 series:


Turkey is not operation MQ-1-9 serios but Nato-Us ..turkish army has none.


----------



## cirr

Successful maiden flight of the world's first large autogyro UAV 











Takeoff weight 550kg
Crusing speed 120-140km/h
Endurance 10hrs
Ceiling 4000m

http://military.china.com/news/568/20160729/23177483.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

“RQ-11”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

A fixed-wing UAV successfully complete takeoff and recovery at sea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> A fixed-wing UAV successfully complete takeoff and recovery at sea



Naval variant of the Sharp Sword?


----------



## Pepsi Cola

can you elaborate? Something like the RQ-11 is technically also a "fixed wing"


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> A fixed-wing UAV successfully complete takeoff and recovery at sea



Interesting ... and more information ?



SinoSoldier said:


> Naval variant of the Sharp Sword?



Why do You think so ??? IMO a "first" would more likely be done by something smaller like a GJ-1 / WD-1K _Wing Loong.

Deino_


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Interesting ... and more information ?
> 
> 
> 
> Why do You think so ??? IMO a "first" would more likely be done by something smaller like a GJ-1 / WD-1K _Wing Loong.
> 
> Deino_



The source is reliable. I suggest the original news came from 人民海军报, and the UAV should be something that resembles Scan Eagle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Thanks ... so even something smaller than a Wing Loong.


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> The source is reliable. I suggest the original news came from 人民海军报, and the UAV should be something that resembles Scan Eagle.



Something like CH-96 from CASC or something else from 总参六十所 ?

What's your view ?

Henri K.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


>



Knowing that this is a study carried out by a master-degree engineer from Naval Equipment Department of PLA Navy, and after having read the entire document, I would say I won't pay much attention to it, even if the study is funded by 国家自然科学基金资助项目. Sorry to disappoint you guys.

But if I want to make all of you excited again, see what is shown in the same document ?








Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

cirr said:


>



Thought they already were using Chinese drones???

Must be a new order then...

Anyhow, good development; ME is growing market for unmanned systems.


----------



## hk299792458

cirr said:


>





Sinopakfriend said:


> Thought they already were using Chinese drones???
> 
> Must be a new order then...
> 
> Anyhow, good development; ME is growing market for unmanned systems.



IMO, they order a new batch of Wing Loong II, see a short post I wrote :

http://www.eastpendulum.com/arabie-saoudite-achete-wing-loong-ii

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

hk299792458 said:


> IMO, they order a new batch of Wing Loong II, see a short post I wrote :
> 
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/arabie-saoudite-achete-wing-loong-ii
> 
> Henri K.



Merci, Henri!


----------



## zestokryl

Damn it, when the development of Wing Loong II and CH 5 is going to be finished ...

Wonder if there is some final tweaking ongoing, or there is a need for some kind of engineering redesign for what ever reason

WingLoong II as its stated in the article : "In January 2016, a Wing Loong II prototype was spotted conducting radar signature measurements in Chengdu, a sign that development was in an advanced state". Any rumour in regard of CH 5 ?


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Damn it, when the development of Wing Loong II and CH 5 is going to be finished ...
> 
> Wonder if there is some final tweaking ongoing, or there is a need for some kind of engineering redesign for what ever reason
> 
> WingLoong II as its stated in the article : "In January 2016, a Wing Loong II prototype was spotted conducting radar signature measurements in Chengdu, a sign that development was in an advanced state". Any rumour in regard of CH 5 ?



CH-5 is no longer the latest offer. It is time to look forward to CH-6、CH-7、CH-95、solar-powered UAV and others, all from the same stable:

http://military.people.com.cn/n1/2016/0907/c1011-28698208.html


----------



## 星海军事

cirr said:


> CH-5 is no longer the latest offer. It is time to look forward to CH-6、CH-7、CH-95、solar-powered UAV and others, all from the same stable:
> 
> http://military.people.com.cn/n1/2016/0907/c1011-28698208.html



There are even HALE and stealthy UAVs in the CH series


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> There are even HALE and stealthy UAVs in the CH series



And I would add that there is (or was) also a study about a "High Mach Cruiser" (高马赫数巡航飞行器) from CAAA.

Have a look, it is very interesting.

By the way, something completely different - would you mind to share with me the table of Type 056/056A launched so far ? I think I miss one in mine - the date when HP#11 had been launched (if it was the case)...

Henri K.


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> CH-5 is no longer the latest offer. It is time to look forward to CH-6、CH-7、CH-95、solar-powered UAV and others, all from the same stable:
> 
> http://military.people.com.cn/n1/2016/0907/c1011-28698208.html




Of course, chinese development in various unmanned platforms areas doesnt stop at any point,

But, I am wishing to witness full WL II / CH 5 export success , since there are evidence of their advanced development stage. All core technologies are developed and available

There must be many more UAV projects in China, some probably being used as testbed for new technologies and some are destined to become top striking assets of chinese air force, or navy. Most of them are probably to stay in top secret status for a while

But turboprops are no longer secret, and I want them so bad


----------



## cirr

星海军事 said:


> There are even HALE and stealthy UAVs in the CH series



Some people just won't let AVIC have the market to itself. 



zestokryl said:


> Of course, chinese development in various unmanned platforms areas doesnt stop at any point,
> 
> But, I am wishing to witness full WL II / CH 5 export success , since there are evidence of their advanced development stage. All core technologies are developed and available
> 
> There must be many more UAV projects in China, some probably being used as testbed for new technologies and some are destined to become top striking assets of chinese air force, or navy. Most of them are probably to stay in top secret status for a while
> 
> But turboprops are no longer secret, and I want them so bad



Turboprops, we shall see, we shall see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

hk299792458 said:


> And I would add that there is (or was) also a study about a "High Mach Cruiser" (高马赫数巡航飞行器) from CAAA.
> 
> Have a look, it is very interesting.
> 
> By the way, something completely different - would you mind to share with me the table of Type 056/056A launched so far ? I think I miss one in mine - the date when HP#11 had been launched (if it was the case)...
> 
> Henri K.



I took part in editing the article of 056 on Wikipedia. You can check it up if you have any question.


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> I took part in editing the article of 056 on Wikipedia. You can check it up if you have any question.



The last HD#12 launched yesterday is the the 36th of serie or 35th ?

I miss information on the HP#11 which could have been launched since end of July, according to my own database and the photos I got.

Thanks for your help,

Henri K.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Interesting ... but given its head it could also simply be a Wing Loong I !?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

hk299792458 said:


> The last HD#12 launched yesterday is the the 36th of serie or 35th ?
> 
> I miss information on the HP#11 which could have been launched since end of July, according to my own database and the photos I got.
> 
> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Henri K.



Sorry for my negligence. It can be confirmed that HP#11 was launched after 16th July but before 8th August. According to my source, it was launched in 22nd July


----------



## zestokryl

Please , tell me, nose section under the cover belongs to one of the beloved two


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Interesting ... but given its head it could also simply be a Wing Loong I !?



Look like it's bigger. 



星海军事 said:


> Sorry for my negligence. It can be confirmed that HP#11 was launched after 16th July but before 8th August. According to my source, it was launch in 22nd July



Thanks a lot.

So HD#12 should be the 36th one which has been launched.

Henri K.


----------



## 星海军事

zestokryl said:


> Please , tell me, nose section under the cover belongs to one of the beloved two



I think it is a Soar Dragon


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> I think it is a Soar Dragon



Do the Sky Wing III UAVs have the ability to carry weapons? In other words, do the Chinese have an Avenger-type UCAV in the pipeline?


----------



## hk299792458

Sounds more likely to be a Wing Loong II ?






Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

New testing pictures of "sharp sword" unveiled, shipborne next? 近日有消息说中国国产利剑无人机通过验收。表明中国已经掌握了飞翼式隐身飞机技术，不过中国还应该发展更大的隐身无人作战飞机，以便提高人民解放军的远程作战能力

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

grey boy 2 said:


> New testing pictures of "sharp sword" unveiled, shipborne next? 近日有消息说中国国产利剑无人机通过验收。表明中国已经掌握了飞翼式隐身飞机技术，不过中国还应该发展更大的隐身无人作战飞机，以便提高人民解放军的远程作战能力



I'm fairly certain these were from 2013.


----------



## cirr

SinoSoldier said:


> I'm fairly certain these were from 2013.



How much do you get paid working for American intelligence agencies?

Just curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> How much do you get paid working for American intelligence agencies?
> 
> Just curious.


Bro, its not even an open secret anymore of who this guy is for us old Chinese members

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 52051

Deino said:


> Mabye You remember the "ready for delivery lineup" of several J-10Bs + the strange partially painted J-20 on the left ... however there are even two more: first a well known WD-1K Wing Loong but also this "strange thing" we know on the GE-image since last year.
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 288468



This is related to a manned and unmanned hyper-sonic vehicle project headed by one of the two genius in 610th research insitute: Nie Haitao.


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> How much do you get paid working for American intelligence agencies?
> 
> Just curious.



More than what the average Zhou makes in China, that's for sure. 

Jokes aside, you folks need to lighten up over opinions that might not conform to yours.


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> Bro, its not even an open secret anymore of who this guy is for us old Chinese members



I know, I know, I know.

I know since the day the guy asked me a curious question a few years back. 



SinoSoldier said:


> More than what the average Zhou makes in China, that's for sure.



Good that you've satisfied my curiosity.

Now get back to work.

Don't let down your employer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Good that you've satisfied my curiosity.
> 
> Now get back to work.
> 
> Don't let down your employer.


----------



## 52051

Rumors say that the SAC's strategic UAV (which is believed to be used as an anti-stealth AWACS node), the twin-body UAV have finished initial test and now SAC have passed it to Guizhou Group of AVIC (the GAC have relative weak research capacity and it is mostly a manufacturing organ of AVIC, so it is likely the design phase have passed for this aircraft:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hk299792458

grey boy 2 said:


> New testing pictures of "sharp sword" unveiled, shipborne next? 近日有消息说中国国产利剑无人机通过验收。表明中国已经掌握了飞翼式隐身飞机技术，不过中国还应该发展更大的隐身无人作战飞机，以便提高人民解放军的远程作战能力



Old text news from May 24th this year, and even older pictures from 2013 - precisely the Novembre 21st 2013...

Please come with up-to-date news guys. 

Henri K.


----------



## grey boy 2

鹞鹰无人机成功完成试飞

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> 鹞鹰无人机成功完成试飞



YaoYing(Sparrow Hawk)-II?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

星海军事 said:


> I think it is a Soar Dragon



I have looked through the earlier post, since my memory sucks. Aside from Divine Eagle, and Soar Dragon, there is this drone at the bottom : https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-uav-news-discussions-strictly.68101/page-43#post-8477194

And this : https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7542/15906906417_c1508da074_o.jpg
I dont know if the drone pictured from top, and another being dragged by the vehicle are the same type, but if they are not could be one of these

Or it could be a turboprop


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> YaoYing(Sparrow Hawk)-II?




Isn't this a modified (esp. the winglets) *BZK-007* _Sunshine ???




_


----------



## 星海军事

zestokryl said:


> I have looked through the earlier post, since my memory sucks. Aside from Divine Eagle, and Soar Dragon, there is this drone at the bottom : https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-uav-news-discussions-strictly.68101/page-43#post-8477194


https://defence.pk/threads/chinese-uav-news-discussions-strictly.68101/page-43#post-8477194

It's Global Hawk at the bottom.



zestokryl said:


> And this : https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7542/15906906417_c1508da074_o.jpg
> I dont know if the drone pictured from top, and another being dragged by the vehicle are the same type, but if they are not could be one of these
> 
> Or it could be a turboprop



This UAV is called Wind Shadow (literally) and it's driven by two turbofans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

Is that Guizhou creation ?

Few years a go on Henry Ks channel, there was a video with two of theirs UAV s. One was very similar to the one above, and another was WL-CH 4 class but with bulge underneath and wider fuselage



星海军事 said:


> It's Global Hawk at the bottom.



So its Global Hawk, not chinese rival of his, sorry 

I was convinced its a chinese UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> This UAV is called Wind Shadow (literally) and it's driven by two turbofans.



Who is designing that "Wind Shadow" UAV ? The design office of CAC ?

Is there any link to what they called "天翅" in the pass ?

Thanks,

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

hk299792458 said:


> Who is designing that "Wind Shadow" UAV ? The design office of CAC ?



611



hk299792458 said:


> Is there any link to what they called "天翅" in the pass ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Henri K.



Some sources called it Tianchi / Sky Wing 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Incog_nito

This means PAC can work with China to convert old Mushak into UAVs. Also, Did China supplied PAC with CH-4 and CH-5 tech?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Chinese section at russian military expo : ARMY - 2016

There is much more than drones, but, this is the best thread to post to. Smart munitions, missiles, electronic blocks etc : 

http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/504451.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Chinese section at russian military expo : ARMY - 2016
> 
> There is much more than drones, but, this is the best thread to post to. Smart munitions, missiles, electronic blocks etc :
> 
> http://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/504451.html



Thank for sharing.

I was looking for CH6, CH7 and CH95, to no avail.

Well, I suppose we will have to wait for the Zhuhai Airshow on 01.11.2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Thank for sharing.
> 
> I was looking for CH6, CH7 and CH95, to no avail.
> 
> Well, I suppose we will have to wait for the Zhuhai Airshow on 01.11.2016



You are welcomed. China is keeping all the goodies for domestic EXPO

At least, now after the hard working R&D of chinese institutes оn CH and other drone families, I hope time from building the prototype to fixing all the software and sensors potential problems is going to be significantly reduced. Along with assembling mainstance documentation and all the tools required for drone deployment

I am looking forward to any chinese UAV novelty, but heavy drones with significant UCAV capabilities needs to go through the pipeline faster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> You are welcomed. China is keeping all the goodies for domestic EXPO
> 
> At least, now after the hard working R&D of chinese institutes оn CH and other drone families, I hope time from building the prototype to fixing all the software and sensors potential problems is going to be significantly reduced. Along with assembling mainstance documentation and all the tools required for drone deployment
> 
> I am looking forward to any chinese UAV novelty, but heavy drones with significant UCAV capabilities needs to go through the pipeline faster



CASIC is developing a net-centric communication relay UAV with the following technical specs:

(1) payload 50kg
(2) Cruising height 20km
(3) Endurance 5 days.

Maiden flight is scheduled for 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> CASIC is developing a net-centric communication relay UAV with the following technical specs:
> 
> (1) payload 50kg
> (2) Cruising height 20km
> (3) Endurance 5 days.
> 
> Maiden flight is scheduled for 2017.



Definately, wars on huge distances are going to have net centric nature. Drones, for data collection, redistribution and strike delivering UAVs are components of one "mechanism". Pacific from China to Australia is an example of the future huge battlefield

But, if you look on smaller theaters, such are Syria and Iraq, intelligence menagment part is less, and bomb delivery is more important. War full with the insurgency is much simpler , that huge pacific teater. In Syria, for example , even russian Orlan drones are sufficient to locate ammunition stock or a headquarters. But something like CH 4/5 and sharp sword are absent

Smaller countries, have much less demands in theirs requirements. Bombing vehicles, bunkers, various compounds. Unlike China , preparing the most complex military machinery in history

But, those drones such is CH 4 is fitting part of chinese needs as well. Thats why I consider China should hurry up with serious UCAV s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

Wing Loong II is likely to participate in static display of Airshow China 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Nanjing University of Aeronautics public display a new unmanned supersonic single engine stealth fighter program with DSI intake, twin vertical tails
南京航空航天大学公开展示了一款新型无人超音速隐身战机的方案，战机采用DSI进气道、双垂尾、单发动机

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 星海军事

hk299792458 said:


> Who is designing that "Wind Shadow" UAV ? The design office of CAC ?
> 
> Is there any link to what they called "天翅" in the pass ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Henri K.


 Sorry, I think I made a mistake on the disigner of Wind Shadow. Maybe you are right.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

CASTC's "Hypervenom Phantom" ClusterControl UAVs

http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6405438/?zw

@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> CASTC's "Hypervenom Phantom" ClusterControl UAVs
> 
> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av6405438/?zw
> 
> @zestokryl




Fantastic

What Im unsure about, how far R&D in enabling drones to fly in swarms, has been pushed on

I believe, its still a difficult task, since it probably requires a dedidated sensors or some kind of transponder + special algorithms to keep the drones as formation, aside heading to the designated zone and searching for targets

But, its surely, next big thing in drone development. I have faith in chinese patience, skills and collective spirit

This thingies gonna rule the battlefield on the tactical level. Those who have them, along with the whole data collecting system, win the battle, regardless, how many tanks and howitzers are on the opposite side

Still waiting for Zhuhai and the bigger brothers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

grey boy 2 said:


> Nanjing University of Aeronautics public display a new unmanned supersonic single engine stealth fighter program with DSI intake, twin vertical tails
> 南京航空航天大学公开展示了一款新型无人超音速隐身战机的方案，战机采用DSI进气道、双垂尾、单发动机



This CK-20 is small. What kind of engine that will be used to move this little bird?


----------



## yantong1980

Did CK-20 program got green light from government yet?


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing loong

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

@zestokryl Pls watch out for CH-5X and CH-7 during the upcoming Zhuhai Airshow






Tick tock, tick tock......our Japanese friends won't be too pleased.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> @zestokryl Pls watch out for CH-5X and CH-7 during the upcoming Zhuhai Airshow



I definitely will. I havent forgotten, but thank you for your effort in refreshing the thread and keeping in mind my interest in chinese UAVs. Now, after iranian drone revelation Im even more curious what China is going to display 





> Tick tock, tick tock......our Japanese friends won't be too pleased.



I believe japanese today are pragmatical and smart people, regardless, known history between two nations in 30s and 40s. They just should keep working in tidy Toshiba, Komatsu, Nichia and other factories of theirs. And stay low in grand politics 


Btw, CH 5 shown in cctv coverage was lacking oe turret and payload hardpoints. Now, I am thinking, if more mature prototype is going to be set on display


----------



## Incog_nito

j20blackdragon said:


>



PN needs this in good numbers to keep at least 3 of these over Waters 24/7. I am sure that PAC is producing their own version of CH-4 and CH-5.


----------



## cirr

Shipborne *HY30*







Endurance: 20hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Basel

cirr said:


> Shipborne *HY30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endurance: 20hrs



Can F-22P carry it without modification in Ship? Is it just UAV or UCAV?



grey boy 2 said:


> Nanjing University of Aeronautics public display a new unmanned supersonic single engine stealth fighter program with DSI intake, twin vertical tails
> 南京航空航天大学公开展示了一款新型无人超音速隐身战机的方案，战机采用DSI进气道、双垂尾、单发动机



Pakistan should look into Stealth UAVs & UCAVs because India is also purchasing similar system from US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 592257001

Basel said:


> Can F-22P carry it without modification in Ship? Is it just UAV or UCAV?
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan should look into Stealth UAVs & UCAVs because India is also purchasing similar system from US.








That's exactly how the HY30 is meant to be operated--launched and received from the heli deck of a naval ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

This is not a stealth fighter, it is a "decoy" which might be able to mimick the flight characteristics of hostile stealth aircraft to confuse EADs.



grey boy 2 said:


> Nanjing University of Aeronautics public display a new unmanned supersonic single engine stealth fighter program with DSI intake, twin vertical tails
> 南京航空航天大学公开展示了一款新型无人超音速隐身战机的方案，战机采用DSI进气道、双垂尾、单发动机


----------



## lcloo

Horus said:


> This is not a stealth fighter, it is a "decoy" which might be able to mimick the flight characteristics of hostile stealth aircraft to confuse EADs.



It is actually a multi-role uav, it can be fitted with either recon equipment, counter measure, or weapons for air defence or air strike etc, or configured as a practice aerial target.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

*
Amid mounting tensions over disputed territories in the East and South China Seas, Beijing is preparing to launch stealthy UAVs to oversee and map contested waters and islands.*

The domestically-constructed Chinese drones will survey the Senkanu/Diaoyu Islands in the East China Sea, which are also claimed by Japan, and vast areas in the South China Sea, which is partially claimed by five other nations, the local media reported.

The South China Sea, which Beijing claims to be its sovereign territory, has some 12,186 islands dispersed across the area of over 3,000 square kilometers, with some of them located over a thousand kilometers away from the mainland China.

*"Reefs and islands are important parts of our national territory,” Li Yingcheng, general manager of China TopRS Technology Co. Ltd said as quoted by Chinese state-run People’s Daily newspaper. “Precise information of their geology is crucial evidence for the demarcation of territorial waters and for safeguarding national maritime interests and security."*

Li noted that “many of the islands and reefs in the South China Sea have much larger underwater portions than what is visible above water.”

To achieve the goal of monitoring remote and difficult of approach islands, Chinese engineers have designed two unmanned aircraft systems (UAS), ZC-5B and ZC-10, Li said. The drones are equipped with Beidou navigation system, a Chinese analogue of the Google system, and can cover in full territories of up to 80 nautical miles and partially areas spread across 1,500 nautical miles. The ZC-5B, Li stressed, was specifically designed to map and survey open sea reefs. It has an operating range of 1,400 km and can work up to 30 hours. The news comes as tensions over contested territories remain high in the region. The South China Sea has been a bone of contention in Southeastern Asia, with some six nations, including the Philippines, Brunei, Malaysia, Vietnam, Taiwan and China having overlapping territorial claims there.

In July, The Hague Permanent Court of Arbitration ruled than China has no historic rights to the territories it claims in proceedings brought before the court unilaterally by the Philippines. Beijing immediately lashed out at the decision, claiming it would not adhere to it.

Since then the other long-living dispute in the East China Sea between China and Japan, has exacerbated sharply. Both sides accused each other of a military buildup in the area and a number of trespassing.



sputniknews

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pepsi Cola

anyone got picture of these drones?


----------



## Deino

Seems as if our original single engine-prototype of the CAC Sky Wing II is back ??!! ... in contrast to the twin-engine CAC UAV Sky Wing III ....



















PS: I'm however more interested to get a closer look into these partially blurred/blocked J-20-hangars !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## teddy

Deino said:


> Seems as if our original single engine-prototype of the CAC Sky Wing II is back ??!! ... in contrast to the twin-engine CAC UAV Sky Wing III ....
> 
> View attachment 343710
> View attachment 343711
> View attachment 343712
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 343713
> 
> 
> PS: I'm however more interested to get a closer look into these partially blurred/blocked J-20-hangars !


The last photo suggest that this UAV had equipped with twin engine...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Seems
> 
> PS: I'm however more interested to get a closer look into these partially blurred/blocked J-20-hangars !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

teddy said:


> The last photo suggest that this UAV had equipped with twin engine...



The last photo was for comparision only.

PS/EDIT: But You are indeed correct !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

4 Xianglong UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> 4 Xianglong UAVs
> 
> View attachment 343930
> 
> 
> View attachment 343931




Any info on what base this is ?? ... or is it at its manufacturing site?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Any info on what base this is ?? ... or is it at its manufacturing site?



GAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Fawad Masīd said:


> ... Chinese engineers have designed two unmanned aircraft systems (UAS), ZC-5B and ZC-10, ...




Any info on what drones these are ??? The designation ZC-5B and ZC-10 is completely new to me ...

ZC-5 could be another designation for the BZK-005 ... but ZC-10 ?


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Deino said:


> Any info on what drones these are ??? The designation *ZC-5B and ZC-10* is completely new to me ...
> 
> ZC-5 could be another designation for the BZK-005 ... but ZC-10 ?


Nope, no further relevant Info available & obviously there are no pics of the following Drones  i did some searching on Chinese search engines + Google but didn't find anything...these are new drones and the only guy who revealed/mentioned these drones is* Li...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Thanks ... all I found was this !???

And since this such a small drone it is stealthy anyway ... I'm a bit sceptical about the reliability of this report at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

@Deino thanks for posting the pic otherwise it was not possible to for me to find the relevant info about these Drones





*ZC-5 aerial drone.(Photo : China TopRS Technology Co.)*


A state-owned aerial surveying firm will soon begin an extensive aerial survey to map what China claims are the islands and features in the disputed South China Sea and East China Sea that belong to it.

China TopRS Technology Co. Ltd. *will use two of its largest unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) or aerial drones to conduct the aerial mapping covering thousands of kilometers of ocean. The company will use its long-range ZC-5B and ZC-10 UAVs to map both seas, said Li Yingcheng, general manager.*

*China TopRS is a wholly owned subsidiary of the* Chinese Academy of Surveying and Mapping, a government agency engaged in basic theoretical studies and applications in surveying, mapping, geoinformation and related disciplines.

These drones are the largest in the company's UAV fleet. *The ZC-5B is a twin-boom UAV with an inverted V-tail. Its two-blade propeller is driven by a pusher engine mounted at the rear of the fuselage. ZC-5B, which is two meters long and can loft a five kilogram payload, is made of carbon fiber and is intended for long endurance surveillance.*

__________________________________________________________

@Deino : On the TopRs website its mentioned but the range is not what Li revealed earlier, maybe they have made some changes and its a scaled down ? 







don't understand Chinese lang but it seems the time endc of this drones is around 10hr but *Li *was talking about 30hr 





Other Drones on their Website......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>




CORRECTION: even if it looked like a lift-off or at least rotation... 
only a taxi test on the runway ... here's the video

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTc2MzEwMzAxMg==.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> GAC.




o.k. Thanks ! ... here including the 4 UAV Soaring Dragon II

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

"Drone Street" opening ceremony

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

And what is this ???


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788319324524216320
A real concept or only fan-art?


----------



## yantong1980

Not for sure, to 'complex' become fan art job, seems image that drag from some exhibition or something. But that only IMO.


----------



## WarFariX

Can someone provide specs and many pics of Soar dragon UCAV....Specs not from wikipedia plz


----------



## Deino

*Ohhhh PLAESE ... we have a dedicated PLAAF-UAV-thread ... so please take care not to start a new thread for each post ! *
*
Deino*


----------



## cirr

*+*





= electronic countermeasures for the ground forces. 

http://m.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2016_10_19_377696.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thunder Bolt

Photographs from satellite posted on Chinese online forums show that a begins serial production of local mystery unmanned aerial vehicles.

The two new unmanned aerial vehicles were spotted on the runway of Chengdu Aircraft Corporation airfield. According to experts, the new unmanned aerial vehicles is a Soar Dragon drones, designed by Chengdu Aircraft Corporation.

The Guizhou Soar Dragon is an unmanned aerial vehicle of the High-Altitude Long Endurance (HALE) type, featuring an unusual joined, tandem wingplan. As of 2011 it is being developed by the People’s Republic of China for reconnaissance and possible anti-shipping missions.

It is currently known about the four built drones, a July 2016 picture showing a JL-9 trainer jet at GAC assembly plant had three Xianglong UAVs in the background, in various states of completion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clibra

cirr said:


> 真可谓是效费比最高的卫国杀敌必备作战武器。



WTF, it's TangBoHu style !!!


----------



## zestokryl

Big baby got an OE turret an payload hardpoints :

http://www.cjdby.net/index/view_article/article_id/62/p/1.html


----------



## IblinI

zestokryl said:


> Big baby got an OE turret an payload hardpoints :
> 
> http://www.cjdby.net/index/view_article/article_id/62/p/1.html


You seem to have a lot of interest in Chinese drone sector, and simply by giving out this link surprised me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

@cirr @星海军事

Now it's even more difficult ! Can anyone help me out ....

For me it seems as if the original concept of this configuration (aka mini-Global Hawk) was the single engined Sky Wing (2011), ....







... which was then modified and reappeared (2014) as the twin engined SkyWing II or Wind Shadow ....






... and now (2016) again different to the first one the single engined Cloud Shadow !???







Or am I wrong ???

Deino


----------



## zestokryl

YuChen said:


> You seem to have a lot of interest in Chinese drone sector, and simply by giving out this link surprised me.



Yes, I almost obsessively interested in chinese drones 

Btw, I found a link in a domestic forum, posted by some guy who lives for posting military news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## homing28



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> @cirr @星海军事
> 
> Now it's even more difficult ! Can anyone help me out ....
> 
> For me it seems as if the original concept of this configuration (aka mini-Global Hawk) was the single engined Sky Wing (2011), ....
> 
> View attachment 346829
> 
> 
> ... which was then modified and reappeared (2014) as the twin engined SkyWing II or Wind Shadow ....
> 
> View attachment 346828
> 
> 
> ... and now (2016) again different to the first one the single engined Cloud Shadow !???
> 
> View attachment 346827
> 
> 
> 
> Or am I wrong ???
> 
> Deino



WindShadow and CloudShadow, two sister drones. 

Also CH-5 prototype(old pics) and CH-5(new pics)

Clear now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> WindShadow and CloudShadow, two sister drones.



O.k. ... soo the first aircraft was something like a prototype/demonstrator and then it evolved into two separate UAV/UCAVs WindShadow and CloudShadow. Seems as if WindShadow is then more a recce-system and CloudShadow is an UCAV??



> Also CH-5 prototype(old pics) and CH-5(new pics)
> 
> Clear now?



O.k. ... so they modified the design ?

Indeed a more than interesting topic...
Deino


----------



## cirr

SeaFly-01 high-speed intelligent USV











Length 10.25m
Top speed 45knot

http://n.cztv.com/news/12279624.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zestokryl

WD 600 displayed during military parade in Turkmenistan : http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/imp_navigator/17993765/833187/833187_1000.jpg

Along with the CH 3. Parade video :






I thought, WD 600 was just a concept mockup, displayed few years a go. Does it posses landing gears, or how does it conduct landing anyway ?


Drones at 1.01.10 ...

Other chinese tech is there too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## hk299792458

zestokryl said:


> WD 600 displayed during military parade in Turkmenistan : http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/imp_navigator/17993765/833187/833187_1000.jpg
> 
> Along with the CH 3. Parade video :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought, WD 600 was just a concept mockup, displayed few years a go. Does it posses landing gears, or how does it conduct landing anyway ?
> 
> 
> Drones at 1.01.10 ...
> 
> Other chinese tech is there too



Answer here : http://www.eastpendulum.com/turkmenistan-sequipe-made-in-china

I also wrote a few words on other chinese materials shown in this military parade.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Noticed this very recently
Looks interesting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/zhuhai-2016-china-unveils-new-unmanned-rotorcraft/


The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) unveiled its AV500W unmanned helicopter at the 11th Zhuhai Air Show, being held this week in southern China from 1-6 November.
......

The AV500W template displayed at the Zhuhai Air Show indicates the aircraft is capable of carrying four missiles. The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 470kg and a payload of 160kg. 

Endurance varies from eight hours for civil patrol and military reconnaissance missions, to four hours for ground attack missions. The control radius is 200km and the aircraft has a ceiling of 4,000m and maximum cruise speed of 170km/h.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

*China presents a Combat Drone with 16 Missiles*
The Chinese CH-5 will compete with the American MQ-9 Reaper of General Atomics. Its current maximum range is 6,500 km, and a future upgrade will enable it to fly as far as 10,000 km

Ami Rojkes Dombe | 1/11/2016 



Send to a friend
A+A-Size
Share on
Share on




twitter.com/globaltimesnews

According to a report on People, China has granted an export license for the CH-5 reconnaissance/combat drone, which is believed to be one of the most powerful unmanned combat aircraft in the world.

"Several foreign nations have expressed intentions to purchase the CH-5, and we are in talks with them," said Shi Wen, chief designer of the Caihong, or Rainbow, series at the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics in Beijing.

The CH-5 Drone is made of composite materials and has a wingspan of 21 meters. The drone can stay in the air for about 60 hours and operate at an altitude of up to 10 km. Its current maximum range is 6,500 km, and a future upgrade will enable it to fly as far as 10,000 km.

The CH-5 can carry 1,000 kg of equipment and weapons. It will carry 16 air-to-surface missiles when displayed at the air show, but its largest capacity is 24 missiles in a single flight, engineers at the academy said.

Compared with the prototype for the test flight, the drone's mass-production model has a more streamlined nose, and an electro-optical instrument mounted under the nose.

Shi said designers plan to develop a CH-5 that will be capable of staying in the air for up to 120 hours, with a 20,000-km range.

The China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, part of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, is China's largest military drone exporter by a number of products sold overseas. Its CH-series drones have been sold to military users in more than ten countries, he said.

Lan Wenbo, the project manager of the CH-5, said his academy is willing to transfer technologies to users, an attraction that Western suppliers do not offer.

http://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/27407

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Swarm intelligence - 67 fixed--wing UAVs fly in swarm formation

http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac3222574

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Two pieces of official info about Wing Loong II

(1) internal weapons bay
(2) largest order by amount for Chinese military UAVs

http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2016-11-02/doc-ifxxfuff7681763.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

*CETC: UAV Swarm Prototype *




*Cloud Shadow UAV *
*



*
*



*
*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Two pieces of official info about Wing Loong II
> 
> (1) internal weapons bay
> (2) largest order by amount for Chinese military UAVs
> 
> http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2016-11-02/doc-ifxxfuff7681763.shtml



Is the weapons bay present on current models or will it be incorporated in the future? Any reason why the customer chose WL-II over the much-superior CH-5?


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> *much-superior* CH-5


How？


----------



## zestokryl

So, according to the information, from expo and chinese internet , maximum payloads are, for :

Wing Loong II : 480 kg

CH 5 : 1000 kg

Shadow Clowd : 400 kg


----------



## Beast

SinoSoldier said:


> Is the weapons bay present on current models or will it be incorporated in the future? Any reason why the customer chose WL-II over the much-superior CH-5?


Wing loong II has much faster speed.


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> So, according to the information, from expo and chinese internet , maximum payloads are, for :
> 
> Wing Loong II : 480 kg
> 
> CH 5 : 1000 kg
> 
> Shadow Clowd : 400 kg


No. The playload of export version of CH-5 is 480kg too


----------



## Sanchez

zestokryl said:


> So, according to the information, from expo and chinese internet , maximum payloads are, for :
> 
> Wing Loong II : 480 kg
> 
> CH 5 : 1000 kg
> 
> Shadow Clowd : 400 kg



WL-II has an internal weapons bay that allows an additional payload of 200kgs.


----------



## zestokryl

Thats very bad, if export version is limited with payload of 480 kg...

Since guided and cluster bombs, are usually 250 kg caliber. Meaning, its limited with weight of less than two bombs of decent caliber. Not to speak, about additional bombs and missiles. Deployment of such drone is almost senseless , because on of its roles is to start the process of replacing conventional aviation. With such rough restriction, it payload is far from desirable

Regarding internal bays, since the fuselage of WL II is rather moderate, I would never suspect, there are internal bays, but there is. Cant wait, for possible closer look up on the drones


----------



## aliaselin

zestokryl said:


> Thats very bad, if export version is limited with payload of 480 kg...
> 
> Since guided and cluster bombs, are usually 250 kg caliber. Meaning, its limited with weight of less than two bombs of decent caliber. Not to speak, about additional bombs and missiles. Deployment of such drone is almost senseless , because on of its roles is to start the process of replacing conventional aviation. With such rough restriction, it payload is far from desirable
> 
> Regarding internal bays, since the fuselage of WL II is rather moderate, I would never suspect, there are internal bays, but there is. Cant wait, for possible closer look up on the drones


480 kg is restricted by MTCR. Only some special friends can get the complete version such as Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## S. Martin

zestokryl said:


> So, according to the information, from expo and chinese internet , maximum payloads are, for :
> 
> Wing Loong II : 480 kg
> 
> CH 5 : 1000 kg
> 
> Shadow Clowd : 400 kg


 

Wing Loong II, CH5, Clowd Shadow, PLA AttacK-1,Sky wing 3.... These new UAVs look almost same! OMG, I really feel confused with so many similar types!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> How？



Far greater payload and (presumably) endurance.


----------



## Hindustani78

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...nmanned-combat-drone/articleshow/55200990.cms






The export licence for the CH-5, the latest from the Caihong family designed by the state run China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, comes as Beijing seeks to expand the international sales of its military drones, which already extends to 10 nations. 

Read more at:
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

By Saibal Dasgupta, TNN | Updated: Nov 02, 2016, 12.04 PM IST


BEIJING: China has allowed the export of an unmanned combat drone that can carry between 16 and 24 air-to-surface missiles at a time and stay in the air for 60 hours at a stretch. 

The export licence for the CH-5, the latest from the Caihong family designed by the state run China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, comes as Beijing seeks to expand the international sales of its military drones, which already extends to 10 nations. "Several nations have expressed intentions to purchase the CH-5," said Shi Wen, chief designer of the Caihong, or Rainbow, at CAAA.

Shi said the CH-5 was better than the American MQ-9 Reaper "because it surpasses the latter's flight duration and operational efficiency". He added that the CH-5 could operate at an altitude of up to 10 km and fly as far as 6,500 km. An upgrade would enable it to fly up to 10,000 km, he added. "The CH-5 is capable of a joint strike with its predecessors, the CH-3 and CH-4, because they can share the same data link and control system," Shi said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Hindustani78 said:


> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...nmanned-combat-drone/articleshow/55200990.cms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



What a report !???
And since I'm too lazy to sort out or too stupid to know I just take an image of a US Predator drone ...


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> Far greater payload and (presumably) endurance.


No greater playload. Wingloong II can take more than 1 t of playload while CH5 only 900 kg. Greater endurance is simply because CH5 has used a much lower power engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

But where is this alleged weapons bay ?


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> No greater playload. Wingloong II can take more than 1 t of playload while CH5 only 900 kg. Greater endurance is simply because CH5 has used a much lower power engine



Are there any sources that indicate the WL-II's max payload (non-export variant)?


----------



## aliaselin

SinoSoldier said:


> Are there any sources that indicate the WL-II's max payload (non-export variant)?


No, but a poster has shown that the maximum take-of weight of WL-II is 4,200 kg. A UAV with 4.2 T maximum take-off weight has a playload of 480 kg? Then that should be designed by some amateurs, not expert from 611. You can find this inconsistency from ratio of playload to maximum take-off weight by comparing several UAVs, such as reaper - 0.26~0.36, CH-4 - 0.3
Moreover, how could a UAV with 480 kg playload takes 250 kg bomb when a minimum of a number larger than 500 is needed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> No, but a poster has shown that the maximum take-of weight of WL-II is 4,200 kg. A UAV with 4.2 T maximum take-off weight has a playload of 480 kg? Then that should be designed by some amateurs, not expert from 611. You can find this inconsistency from ratio of playload to maximum take-off weight by comparing several UAVs, such as reaper - 0.26~0.36, CH-4 - 0.3
> Moreover, how could a UAV with 480 kg playload takes 250 kg bomb when a minimum of a number larger than 500 is needed?



Interesting; thanks for the numbers.


----------



## IblinI

aliaselin said:


> No greater playload. Wingloong II can take more than 1 t of playload while CH5 only 900 kg. Greater endurance is simply because CH5 has used a much lower power engine


480KG is only for export version,due to the treaty.


----------



## zestokryl

aliaselin said:


> 480 kg is restricted by MTCR


 

I beleive you, but that crap is not something China should put up with


Drone combat missions are very specific, since they aresigned basically for surgical strikes. For example restriction is 480 kg and drone can carry 700 or 800 kg. So difference is 200 or 300 kg wich, which deprives drone of at least two more missiles or at least 4 high precission small missiles. And those missiles are something very precious in a war against insurgency. No one will use those against civilians, when drone payload is already limited in the current stage of drone development


Limitations would have made sence if the payload is say 4000 kg, and this limited to 2000 kg, since the difference its a lot of weight. But cutting 800 kg to 480 is ludicrous since the difference is marginal and hinders drones role in modern warfare


That is something being decided by some idiot in Washington. No way they can now genuine drone specs and all the missile and bomb types, developed for it. So there are ways to look other way, when it comes to the terms of this idiotic treaty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Hmmm just noticed this report: about a twin-engine Wing Loong 3 ???



> ...
> The Wing Loong 3 was not exhibited, with only an AVIC brochure detailing its capabilities. Unlike the Wing Loong 1/2’s rear single propeller engine and V-tail configuration, the Wing Loong 3 had no V-tail and it was outfitted with two rear propeller engines.
> 
> According to AVIC, the Wing Loong 3 has a considerable increase in strike mission capability over the Wing Loong 2. Its mission payload is 700kg and it has a 200km LOS range or 3,000km using satellite communications.
> ...



https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/zhuhai-2016-china-extends-wing-loong-family/

Anyone with more information or even an image ??

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

http://www.eastpendulum.com/airshow-china-2016-drones-premiere

This article claim, that unlike WL II, CH 5 has a piston engine with the 300 HP max. power

Is this true ? Such a big drone, propelled , by the PISTON engine and only 300 HP ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AlyxMS

zestokryl said:


> http://www.eastpendulum.com/airshow-china-2016-drones-premiere
> 
> This article claim, that unlike WL II, CH 5 has a piston engine with the 300 HP max. power
> 
> Is this true ? Such a big drone, propelled , by the PISTON engine and only 300 HP ?


Drones do not fly very fast, rarely exceeding 250kph.
Their insane aspect ratio(Very long wings) provides a great lift coefficient at low speed. Which means the drone can stay in air at low speed with very low fuel consumption. Which is good for endurance.

If you watch some videos of drone taking off, you'll see that it is very slow. It is because they only needed such little power to stay in air. If a 600hp engine is to be installed, it would be less fuel efficent, reducing the endurance. And it would use up the precious weight and space that could be used for fuel/weapon/sensors.

300hp seems rather reasonable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Hmmm just noticed this report: about a twin-engine Wing Loong 3 ???
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.shephardmedia.com/news/uv-online/zhuhai-2016-china-extends-wing-loong-family/
> 
> Anyone with more information or even an image ??
> 
> Deino



Fly-wing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mehboobkz

http://topyaps.com/china-powerful-drone-bomber-ch-5-india

*China has unveiled its most powerful drone bomber, the CH-5 unmanned aerial vehicle. China displayed the drone to public for the first time at a military air show in the southern city of Zhuhai.*

The CH-5 can fly for two days without refuelling within a range of 15,000 miles. The drone made its first flight last year and appears to be based on the US MQ-9 reaper.









*According to The Daily Star, it is capable of carrying smart bombs, missiles and high-tech radar jammers.*
China is claiming that CH-5 has superior tech specs to equivalent US models. It says it “can perform whatever operations the MQ-9 Reaper can, and is even better than the US vehicle when it comes to flight duration and operational efficiency.”







*The drone has a wingspan of 21 meters and can stay in the air for 60 hours. It has a maximum range of 6,500 km. China will be soon expand its range to 10,000 km and 120 hours of flight, giving it the longest range of all hunter-killer drones. It will also carry about 1,000 kg of equipment and up to 24 missiles.*
If compared, the MQ-9 Reaper, which has been in service since 2007, can fly for 27 hours, and has a wingspan of 20 meters. China says that it is ready not only to export the drone, but also to license the technology to make it.
*According to Shi Wen, chief designer of the CH series at China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, CH-5 can make a joint strike with its predecessors, the CH-3 and CH-4, because they can share the same data link and control system.*






The development of CH-5 is clear sign of China’s military technology getting sophisticated with every passing year.

*With its powerful capabilities, China can easily use them in spying missions over large territories in its neighbourhood including India.*

At present, India has a fleet of over 200 drones bought from Israel and they are deployed on both eastern front with China and western front with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Fix- Wing UAV Swarm Prototype "Future UAV battle tactic" 
在珠海航展中国电科展台，惊现了固定翼无人机集群实验原型视频。视频中的无人机集群演练，已呈现出未来无人机作战的战术雏形。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Fix- Wing UAV Swarm Prototype "Future UAV battle tactic"
在珠海航展中国电科展台，惊现了固定翼无人机集群实验原型视频。视频中的无人机集群演练，已呈现出未来无人机作战的战术雏形。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## YeBeWarned

is this the same Drone which was crashed during a test flight in Pakistan ? few months back... @Arsalan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

Starlord said:


> is this the same Drone which was crashed during a test flight in Pakistan ? few months back... @Arsalan


No. It is a CH-5. We do not have these. Yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

mehboobkz said:


> If compared, the MQ-9 Reaper, which has been in service since 2007, can fly for 27 hours, and has a wingspan of 20 meters. China says that it is ready not only to export the drone, but also to license the technology to make it.



Does the above mean that as always, Pakistan will be the first customer? In my opinion, getting TOT under license to build this internally in Pakistan, will setup a very advance drone industry, and unlike others (US, China, Israel), your baseline become a mature operational system and you grow from there. Such initiatives save hundreds of millions or even billions in wasted R&D. That's a heck of a proposal and allows to setup internal higher end drone manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The “infiltrator” 







Dimentions：2160mm*470mm*600mm

Expected flight distance：full load＞30KM

Maximum speed：＞ 160KM/H

Li-polyster batteries：31000ma（*2）

Complex duration of glight：＞ 40min（the export-oriented＜30min）

Flight radius：30KM

Can be mounted：small-size accurate guided tactical combat weapon system

Small SMART weapon system applications:

Counter-terrorism, Counter-riot, Special operations, Armed patrol, Attackto-ground, Reconnonssance.

Strength：

1、Counter-terrorism, small tactical combat, special operations.

2、Good stealthiness, strong survivability, sharp assult and rigid fighting capacity.

3、Free from the restrictions of human's limitation, and to the largest extent, suit the demands of combat operations.

4、Multi-operating models of sutomatic and manual.

5、Fast dispatch: easy portable so that it can take off and get into the operations in 2 minutes.

6、Effective electric scouting information support.

7、Loading small TV-command-guided accurate strike weapon system.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

zestokryl said:


> I beleive you, but that crap *is not something China should put up with* ... ...
> 
> That is something being *decided by some idiot in Washington*. ... ... this idiotic treaty




_NOTE: I am afraid some Mod -- who is working to protect usa will come and delete this post. 
That Mod, please stand up, and identify yourself. 
Thus all PDF members will know which Mod is working to protect usa. _

***
Thanks so much for pointing this out. I absolutely agree with you. 

When it comes to facing the usa demands, so many Chinese be it government officials or private CEOs and businesses are embarrassingly acting with *such weakened knees* and *acting very cowardly against* usa. 
-- Too many Chinese are too willing to *kowtow to the demands of these Low Lifers* in Washington. 
-- Such as PRC participating in sanctioning North Korea in March 2016 at the height of dispute with american in SCS. 

Yet, usa is still smilingly and smirkingly installing THAAD in South Korea. 

There are still too many Chinese who are clinging to this *idiotic concept* of PRC as a ( responsible stakeholder ) based upon *Rules and Restrictions setup by washington* and their supporting slaves. 

Look, how many FON has already happened. 4x, yet PRC leadership are afraid to confront usa directly. 
At the height of SCS conflict, PRC is even allowing usn ships to have their R&R holidays in ShangHai and HongKong. -- This cowardly PRC act is frankly very, very embarrassing. 

The Low Lifers in washington do not have the guts to perform the same FON against Russia. 

Thus, I am personally *always admiring* ( *PUTIN, and RUSSIA, and RUSSIANS* ) plus ( *IRAN + IRANIANS* with limited weapons ) -- whenever they stand up and *fiercely counter attack* usa aggressions and bullyings. 

I wish PRC collective leadership can quickly show the world these kind of pictures below. 


*us navy are cowardly kneeling in front of our Super Brave IRANIAN brothers*

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Look, how many FON has already happened. 4x, yet PRC leadership are afraid to confront usa directly.




Dear, I think there are reasons to this, maybe over servility , as one could adress it ...

Dont forget dollar is only global currency and the USA is most lucrative global market, due to the fact, USA is the only country entitled to print dollars. China, sadly, still cant ignore USA global role since, its highly dependant of exports, and no other market can substitute USA, and probably wont in maybe next 10 years

Look what happened to USSR. It was dragged in arms race which lead to the total economy exhaust. USSR made moves, you could compare to improving the roof and walls, while foundation were still weal. Have a feeling as if China is after very strong foundations, and thats impossible without strong economy. China, already has a strong economy, but due to the numerous population , military, technology and infrastructure expends , in chinese case, there is always next step in capital accumulation, since no matter how big, no money pile is enough nowadays

China expands its influence, through granting loans for infrastructure projects, various donations etc. Also, China founded, pacific devoplopment bank under own control. There cant be a fast lane in the path of global supremacy. since adversary (USA) is very strong , and, global finances are working for them. Just look at the EU, South America, Japan, they are all their colonies

Through technology improvements, and settling domestic infrastructure, health care etc, China is going to get rid of connection to the USA market, and yuan will eventually turn to global currency with big stake in global transactions. Thats the only way to beat the USA, through finances. Militarily , beating them is going to be piece of cake 

The good thing is , unmanned technologies are the indicator of the chinese tech advancements. It would be a very good thing if China, somehow acquire DRAM and FLASH facilities. That would keep tens of billions of dollars, annually from being drained outside, the country in the process of manufacturing consumer electronics. That stands for every other tech fields, and all manufacturing departments, with substantial profit margin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

After USA, the best drone comes from China. Not even Israel comes close. They used to be a leader but small countries with limited funds and manpower has its limit.

We have large number of proven heavy load UCAV with multiple strikes and success kill while Israel struggle to come out one to match China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

its a beautiful bird and looks very powerful.
Everything is good for rest of the world is Bad News for india.. matter fact india is bad news for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Beast said:


> After USA, the best drone comes from China. Not even Israel comes close. They used to be a leader but small countries with limited funds and manpower has its limit.
> 
> We have large number of proven heavy load UCAV with multiple strikes and success kill while Israel struggle to come out one to match China.




The issue is simply that Israel's UACV-drones are kept so much secret that really not many even know their existence. The fact that Israeli drones are not widely used and exported other than for recce missions does not mean they are not operational. IMO a severe misinterpretation to underestimate anything in regard of Israel's armed forces.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Deino said:


> The issue is simply that Israel's UACV-drones are kept so much secret that really not many even know their existence. The fact that Israeli drones are not widely used and exported other than for recce missions does not mean they are not operational. IMO a severe misinterpretation to underestimate anything in regard of Israel's armed forces.
> 
> Deino



That is just a perception based on 10 years ago with no link to current situation of 2016 where fast rising and combat proven China UCAV. Unless you show me video of Israel UCAV carries out strike or drop bomb in real life combat.

Chinese has also demonstrated large number of heavy UCAV ,abilities to carry out precision strike. Zhuhai 2016 airshow even push another step further with large number of more modern and heavy UCAV which Israel is lacking.

What you are trying to demonstrate is just like using 10 years ago economy data and say China is still world third largest economy in 2016...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
 3


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khafee

*AVIC's turbojet-powered Cloud Shadow UAV emerges*
*Kelvin Wong, Zhuhai, China* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
08 November 2016










_The Cloud Shadow UAV bears a striking resemblance to the General Atomics Predator C Avenger platform, although it does not appear to possess the same level of performance. (IHS/Kelvin Wong)_

The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) unveiled the Cloud Shadow, a turbojet-powered, medium/high-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) at the Airshow China 2016 exposition, which was held in the southern city of Zhuhai from 1 to 6 November.

Developed by AVIC's Chengdu Aircraft Corporation (CAC) subsidiary, the export-oriented Cloud Shadow is available in two configurations: the armed reconnaissance model, which has a maximum speed of 550 km/h but a payload capacity of 400 kg, and six underwing hardpoints for external stores; and a dedicated intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) platform, which features a higher maximum speed of 620 km/h but can only carry a 200 kg payload comprising communication, and radar surveillance equipment, or high-definition photo-reconnaissance systems.

The ISR and armed reconnaissance variants are similarly equipped with a synthetic aperture radar (SAR) for improved moving target tracking performance, although only the latter carries a belly-mounted electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) sensor turret for target designation and post-strike battle-damage assessment (BDA).



Both platforms share the same 9 m long and 3.66 m tall airframe that appears to draw some degree of inspiration from the US-made General Atomics Aeronautical Systems Predator C Avenger platform, with a mid-mounted wing design that spans 17.8 m and features a forward-swept trailing edge on the inboard section tapering to a constant chord outer section, although the Cloud Shadow's wings are swept back only about 10° compared with the Avenger's more pronounced 17° sweep. However, unlike Avenger the Cloud Shadow is not equipped with an internal stores bay.

The Cloud Shadow is also equipped with V tail surfaces and a dorsally mounted pod for its propulsion system. This was revealed by AVIC to be the WP11C turbojet engine, a "modernised and refined" version of the original WP11 system developed by the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics (BUAA) for unmanned aircraft applications.

http://www.janes.com/article/65345/avic-s-turbojet-powered-cloud-shadow-uav-emerges

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CH-95 etc。






















@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zestokryl

CH 95 is real beauty. There is some sensors beneath the fuselage, behind OE turret, wonder what that is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

Show about CH 5 drone ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Very good news for drone(MALEs and HALEs)

High altitude turbo-charged piston engine successfully trialled on different platforms

Greatly enhanced power output
Higher working altitude(over 10km)
Lower fuel consumption(longer endurance and range)
Supercharger yielding single stage pressure ratio 2.5 times similar imported engine
etc











*图为中国航天科工三院31所研发的涡轮增压动力系统在旋翼机上进行高原起降验证试验。该系统能够实现高原条件下快速起飞并打破国内旋翼机飞行高度纪录。*






*图为涡轮增压动力系统在滑翔机上进行升限验证试验。*

神舟十一号“回家”，无人机首次介入搜救任务。我国自主研发的首款高空涡轮增压活塞发动机，为无人机首次参与载人飞船返回空中搜救提供了全新的强劲动力，总体技术达到国际先进水平。

神舟十一号载人飞船返回时，直播画面中出现了与以往不同的一幕——通过无人机上的“上帝视角”，人们更全方位地观察到了返回搜救过程。没错，在此次搜寻过程中，无人机率先抵达搜寻区域，传回了目标画面。

记者从中国航天科工三院31所了解到，该所自主研发的国内首款高空涡轮增压活塞发动机，为无人机首次参与载人飞船返回空中搜救提供了全新的强劲动力。其填补了我国高空长航时无人机涡轮增压动力系统的空白，总体技术达到国际先进水平。
　　
“老古董”依然活跃在航空舞台

目前，用做航空动力的主要是活塞式发动机和涡轮发动机两大类型。

活塞式发动机的工作原理是，利用活塞的往复式运动产生动力，驱动螺旋桨旋转，从而使飞机前进。该发动机制造成本较低，推动了航空事业的快速发展。从1903年莱特兄弟发明世界上第一架飞机开始，直至第二次世界大战结束，几乎所有的飞机都采用活塞式发动机。但由于这种发动机自身原理带来的局限性，飞机的飞行速度始终无法突破音速，最大时速一直没超过800公里。

从第二次世界大战后期开始，涡轮发动机诞生。这种发动机利用燃油燃烧的高温燃气驱动涡轮做旋转运动，既可以用涡轮旋转产生的动力驱动螺旋桨，也可以用排出的高速气流直接推动飞机前进。涡轮发动机使航空事业进入了喷气时代，大部分军用飞机都从活塞式发动机换装了涡轮发动机，飞行速度突破数倍音速。
　　
尽管如此，作为老古董的活塞式发动机并没有退出历史舞台。涡轮发动机虽然速度快，却是真正的“油老虎”。与之相比，燃油消耗率低为活塞式发动机带来了无可比拟的优势，决定着它能拥有更长的续航时间。这一绝活，使得活塞式发动机依然活跃，速度不需要太快但需要一定经济性的飞机，例如通航飞机，依然大量使用活塞式发动机为动力。近年来，随着无人机的发展和应用，成本低廉、燃油消耗低的活塞式发动机已成为无人机的主要动力形式。特别是对于执行特殊任务的长航时无人机，几乎全部采用活塞式发动机为动力。据统计，以涡轮喷气发动机为动力的无人机，续航时间一般为数小时；而相同油量下以活塞发动机为动力的无人机，可以持续飞行数十小时。
　　
在高空也能“焕发活力”
　　
随着用途不断拓展，无人机越飞越高，自然吸气的活塞式发动机逐渐显得力不从心。开车去过高原的人都有体会，不仅人有高原反应，发动机同样如此，最明显的表现就是“没劲儿”。其原因就是，高海拔区域空气稀薄，发动机的实际进气量明显减少，从而导致功率严重降低。
　　
为了让活塞式发动机在高空“焕发活力”，涡轮增压器应运而生。其原理是用活塞式发动机排出的废气驱动涡轮高速旋转，带动与涡轮同轴的压气机，使进入发动机的空气受到压缩，密度提高，从而提高发动机的实际进气量。
　　
对于普通车用活塞式发动机而言，涡轮增压器为驾驶员带来了“推背感”和更多驾驶乐趣，同时能适应海拔数千米高原地区的驾驶需要，其增压比一般较低。但对高空无人机而言，所需的不仅是“推背感”，更要让无人机即使飞在数万米高空，也依然能保持强劲动力。因此，航空用涡轮增压器必须实现高增压比甚至是超高增压比。
　　
涡轮增压技术是活塞式发动机发展史上具有里程碑意义的重大创新，不仅能大幅度提高发动机功率，还能进一步降低燃油消耗，让搭载活塞式发动机的无人机飞得更远。有的无人机甚至为发动机搭载了多台涡轮增压器，其连续增压，能使无人机飞到20公里的临近空间。这一高度的空气密度仅为地面的十分之一，普通活塞式发动机根本无法企及，但涡轮增压技术却能帮助无人机在这里自由翱翔。
　　
说到高增压比涡轮增压器，不能不提它的“亲密搭档”——中冷器。为进一步发挥活塞式发动机的潜力，研究人员在高增压比涡轮增压器基础上，设计了中冷器，其本质是一种高效率换热器。中冷器安装在高增压比涡轮增压器之后，目的是给增压后的高压高密度空气降温。由于热胀冷缩，这种设计能使进入发动机的空气压力和密度进一步增大，从而让发动机功率进一步提高。高增压比涡轮增压技术和中冷技术的联合使用，不仅提高了发动机功率，还能降低发动机热负荷，减少污染物的排放，使活塞式发动机的潜力发挥到极致，更好地为无人机保驾护航。
　　
带着多项绝技完成首秀
　　
据31所涡轮增压活塞式发动机项目副总师甘斌林介绍，研究团队在8年前就瞄准国内无人机动力系统技术需求，开始了以突破关键技术实现产品研制的艰苦攻关。通过高空长航时无人机用单级高增压动力系统的研究，以及国内相关配套工作，首次掌握了单级高增压动力系统设计技术，实现了我国涡轮增压动力系统研制水平的突破性进展。
　　
随着相关关键技术的逐一突破，研制团队几乎踏遍了祖国的边疆海域，搭载该动力系统的有人/无人飞行器在海拔4000多米的青藏高原、环境高温湿热复杂多变的南海海域、极限低温的漠北草原等地进行了多次试飞，先后完成3000余小时发动机部件及整机地面试验，100余架次、累积600多小时的飞行试验。
　　
涡轮增压技术带给无人机的不仅是简单的“推背感”。别看这套动力系统体积不大，体内却凝结着众多最新设计理念：高增压比的涡轮增压器能够帮助无人机提高飞行高度；高效率的中冷器大大提升发动机功率；先进的自适应控制策略，则保证了发动机运行的稳定可靠。该系统首次解决了高空小尺寸条件下跨声速压气机效率低、稳定工作范围窄的难题，显著提高跨声速离心压气机性能；首次解决了高空小迎风面条件下中冷器换热效率低的技术难题，实现发动机高增压系统超紧凑结构设计；首次提出该项自适应控制策略，解决了全空域低速系统稳定工作的难题……与进口的同类发动机相比，*该系统单级增压比提升了2.5倍，功率保持高度从4公里提高到10公里以上*。
　　
带着多项绝技，该系统顺利完成了首秀。此次参与神舟十一号飞船返回搜寻任务的无人机，在飞船返回前数小时就已升空，迅速攀升至指定高度后，采取定高飞行方式到达预定区域，在空中盘旋待命。返回舱降落后，该无人机迅速飞向目标着陆点，第一时间传回了画面。
　　
目前，长航时无人机已在大气监测、海洋监察和地质勘测等领域发挥着越来越重要的作用，随着相关动力技术不断成熟，必将帮助其在天地间开展更多探索。

http://www.chinaequip.gov.cn/2016-11/24/c_135854648.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SOHEIL

cirr said:


> Very good news for drone(MALEs and HALEs)
> 
> High altitude turbo-charged piston engine successfully trialled on different platforms
> 
> Greatly enhanced power output
> Higher working altitude(over 10km)
> Lower fuel consumption(longer endurance and range)
> Supercharger yielding single stage pressure ratio 2.5 times similar imported engine
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 图为中国航天科工三院31所研发的涡轮增压动力系统在旋翼机上进行高原起降验证试验。该系统能够实现高原条件下快速起飞并打破国内旋翼机飞行高度纪录。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 神舟十一号“回家”，无人机首次介入搜救任务。我国自主研发的首款高空涡轮增压活塞发动机，为无人机首次参与载人飞船返回空中搜救提供了全新的强劲动力，总体技术达到国际先进水平。
> 
> 神舟十一号载人飞船返回时，直播画面中出现了与以往不同的一幕——通过无人机上的“上帝视角”，人们更全方位地观察到了返回搜救过程。没错，在此次搜寻过程中，无人机率先抵达搜寻区域，传回了目标画面。
> 
> 记者从中国航天科工三院31所了解到，该所自主研发的国内首款高空涡轮增压活塞发动机，为无人机首次参与载人飞船返回空中搜救提供了全新的强劲动力。其填补了我国高空长航时无人机涡轮增压动力系统的空白，总体技术达到国际先进水平。
> 
> “老古董”依然活跃在航空舞台
> 
> 目前，用做航空动力的主要是活塞式发动机和涡轮发动机两大类型。
> 
> 活塞式发动机的工作原理是，利用活塞的往复式运动产生动力，驱动螺旋桨旋转，从而使飞机前进。该发动机制造成本较低，推动了航空事业的快速发展。从1903年莱特兄弟发明世界上第一架飞机开始，直至第二次世界大战结束，几乎所有的飞机都采用活塞式发动机。但由于这种发动机自身原理带来的局限性，飞机的飞行速度始终无法突破音速，最大时速一直没超过800公里。
> 
> 从第二次世界大战后期开始，涡轮发动机诞生。这种发动机利用燃油燃烧的高温燃气驱动涡轮做旋转运动，既可以用涡轮旋转产生的动力驱动螺旋桨，也可以用排出的高速气流直接推动飞机前进。涡轮发动机使航空事业进入了喷气时代，大部分军用飞机都从活塞式发动机换装了涡轮发动机，飞行速度突破数倍音速。
> 
> 尽管如此，作为老古董的活塞式发动机并没有退出历史舞台。涡轮发动机虽然速度快，却是真正的“油老虎”。与之相比，燃油消耗率低为活塞式发动机带来了无可比拟的优势，决定着它能拥有更长的续航时间。这一绝活，使得活塞式发动机依然活跃，速度不需要太快但需要一定经济性的飞机，例如通航飞机，依然大量使用活塞式发动机为动力。近年来，随着无人机的发展和应用，成本低廉、燃油消耗低的活塞式发动机已成为无人机的主要动力形式。特别是对于执行特殊任务的长航时无人机，几乎全部采用活塞式发动机为动力。据统计，以涡轮喷气发动机为动力的无人机，续航时间一般为数小时；而相同油量下以活塞发动机为动力的无人机，可以持续飞行数十小时。
> 
> 在高空也能“焕发活力”
> 
> 随着用途不断拓展，无人机越飞越高，自然吸气的活塞式发动机逐渐显得力不从心。开车去过高原的人都有体会，不仅人有高原反应，发动机同样如此，最明显的表现就是“没劲儿”。其原因就是，高海拔区域空气稀薄，发动机的实际进气量明显减少，从而导致功率严重降低。
> 
> 为了让活塞式发动机在高空“焕发活力”，涡轮增压器应运而生。其原理是用活塞式发动机排出的废气驱动涡轮高速旋转，带动与涡轮同轴的压气机，使进入发动机的空气受到压缩，密度提高，从而提高发动机的实际进气量。
> 
> 对于普通车用活塞式发动机而言，涡轮增压器为驾驶员带来了“推背感”和更多驾驶乐趣，同时能适应海拔数千米高原地区的驾驶需要，其增压比一般较低。但对高空无人机而言，所需的不仅是“推背感”，更要让无人机即使飞在数万米高空，也依然能保持强劲动力。因此，航空用涡轮增压器必须实现高增压比甚至是超高增压比。
> 
> 涡轮增压技术是活塞式发动机发展史上具有里程碑意义的重大创新，不仅能大幅度提高发动机功率，还能进一步降低燃油消耗，让搭载活塞式发动机的无人机飞得更远。有的无人机甚至为发动机搭载了多台涡轮增压器，其连续增压，能使无人机飞到20公里的临近空间。这一高度的空气密度仅为地面的十分之一，普通活塞式发动机根本无法企及，但涡轮增压技术却能帮助无人机在这里自由翱翔。
> 
> 说到高增压比涡轮增压器，不能不提它的“亲密搭档”——中冷器。为进一步发挥活塞式发动机的潜力，研究人员在高增压比涡轮增压器基础上，设计了中冷器，其本质是一种高效率换热器。中冷器安装在高增压比涡轮增压器之后，目的是给增压后的高压高密度空气降温。由于热胀冷缩，这种设计能使进入发动机的空气压力和密度进一步增大，从而让发动机功率进一步提高。高增压比涡轮增压技术和中冷技术的联合使用，不仅提高了发动机功率，还能降低发动机热负荷，减少污染物的排放，使活塞式发动机的潜力发挥到极致，更好地为无人机保驾护航。
> 
> 带着多项绝技完成首秀
> 
> 据31所涡轮增压活塞式发动机项目副总师甘斌林介绍，研究团队在8年前就瞄准国内无人机动力系统技术需求，开始了以突破关键技术实现产品研制的艰苦攻关。通过高空长航时无人机用单级高增压动力系统的研究，以及国内相关配套工作，首次掌握了单级高增压动力系统设计技术，实现了我国涡轮增压动力系统研制水平的突破性进展。
> 
> 随着相关关键技术的逐一突破，研制团队几乎踏遍了祖国的边疆海域，搭载该动力系统的有人/无人飞行器在海拔4000多米的青藏高原、环境高温湿热复杂多变的南海海域、极限低温的漠北草原等地进行了多次试飞，先后完成3000余小时发动机部件及整机地面试验，100余架次、累积600多小时的飞行试验。
> 
> 涡轮增压技术带给无人机的不仅是简单的“推背感”。别看这套动力系统体积不大，体内却凝结着众多最新设计理念：高增压比的涡轮增压器能够帮助无人机提高飞行高度；高效率的中冷器大大提升发动机功率；先进的自适应控制策略，则保证了发动机运行的稳定可靠。该系统首次解决了高空小尺寸条件下跨声速压气机效率低、稳定工作范围窄的难题，显著提高跨声速离心压气机性能；首次解决了高空小迎风面条件下中冷器换热效率低的技术难题，实现发动机高增压系统超紧凑结构设计；首次提出该项自适应控制策略，解决了全空域低速系统稳定工作的难题……与进口的同类发动机相比，*该系统单级增压比提升了2.5倍，功率保持高度从4公里提高到10公里以上*。
> 
> 带着多项绝技，该系统顺利完成了首秀。此次参与神舟十一号飞船返回搜寻任务的无人机，在飞船返回前数小时就已升空，迅速攀升至指定高度后，采取定高飞行方式到达预定区域，在空中盘旋待命。返回舱降落后，该无人机迅速飞向目标着陆点，第一时间传回了画面。
> 
> 目前，长航时无人机已在大气监测、海洋监察和地质勘测等领域发挥着越来越重要的作用，随着相关动力技术不断成熟，必将帮助其在天地间开展更多探索。
> 
> http://www.chinaequip.gov.cn/2016-11/24/c_135854648.htm



I just want to mention the first picture is TAI ANKA !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

SOHEIL said:


> I just want to mention the first picture is TAI ANKA !



I believe it was for illustration only.

You can find that the original article, while making specific references to the 2nd and 3rd images, didn't refer to the first image.


----------



## SOHEIL

cirr said:


> I believe it was for illustration only.
> 
> You can find that the original article, while making specific references to the 2nd and 3rd images, didn't refer to the first image.



Why i can't find wing loong's flight vid/pics ?


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing Loong 2 with 10 missiles (挂十枚弹威力惊人！)

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## grey boy 2

More Wing Loong 2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> More Wing Loong 2




Nice ... but all are either so far only a CG or they are not showing the WL II !


----------



## hk299792458

Deino said:


> Nice ... but all are either so far only a CG or they are not showing the WL II !



You saw already the real Wing Loong II in Zhuhai. This footage should have been filmed before Zhuhai.

Normally some test pilots of RSAF had already tested it early this year in China.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

GJ-II（PLA version of Wing Loong-II) UCAV now in service with PLAAF's Xth drone regiment

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## quanghnn

All of photos was error. I can't view it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

quanghnn said:


> All of photos was error. I can't view it


No problem with me.


----------



## Deino

That's an interesting news ... looks like the Cloud Shadow !?



> Updated satellite imagery captured a UAV appeared at the end of catapult track, probably for EMALS launch test.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804647243819028480

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wen Ling

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/chinese-military-drones-rival-the-best-of-the-us-2016-12-01



Brent Lewin/Bloomberg
A model Wing Loong unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) made by the Aviation Industry Corp. of China stands on display at the Singapore Airshow on Feb. 11, 2014. 
Not too long ago, Chinese dollar stores could be found on almost every corner in Croatia, and everyone knew that if you couldn’t afford a quality product, there was bound to be a “good enough” knock-off available in those shops.

The same thing could be said for Chinese drones. Unlike those made in the U.S., Chinese drones are cheap and readily available. For about $4 million, the price of a single U.S.-made MQ-1 Predator, one could buy four Chinese Wing Loong units. 

“China is known to have difficulties in developing aero-engine technology, and this is also true for UAV (unmanned aerial vehicle) engines,” Kelvin Wong, an Asia-Pacific defense-technology reporter at IHS, wrote in an email to the New York Times. “As a result, Chinese UAVs are generally less capable in terms of performance.” 




General Atomics
The General Atomics MQ-1 Predator, made in the U.S., is the most recognizable drone in the world, owing to its role in the war on terror.
So who would buy drones that can’t compete with their U.S. counterparts? Countries like Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Nigeria and the United Arab Emirates. With a price tag of $1 million, Wing Loong drones are much cheaper than, say, a modern tank, which makes any losses easier to bear for cash-strapped countries struggling to keep up with the requirements of modern warfare. 

*Read:* The heavy-on-hype, light-on-substance world of drone delivery

But price alone isn’t the only factor in this equation. The main “culprit” for flourishing Chinese international drone sales seems to be the U.S. itself or, more specifically, its rigorous export regulations and restrictions. As a signatory to various export-limiting international agreements, as well as tight domestic regulations, the U.S. has severely limited export options of its own drone technology to allies and other countries. Those countries in many cases have no other choice but to turn to China, which is more than happy to supply them with perhaps inferior, but much more affordable, drone units. 

And China is rapidly advancing in drone technology. A few weeks ago, China’s Zhuhai 2016 Airshow featured many new drones available to the ever-increasing number of interested buyers, as well as an insight into future developments. Those units are some of the most advanced Chinese models to hit the market.




China Defense Forum
The Zhuhai 2016 Airshow in China featured the CH-5, which has a flight time of 60 hours and a 4,039-mile range, which rivals the U.S.’s MQ-9 Reaper.
China has shown that in the future it will be more than capable of meeting, or even surpassing, expectations. The show featured the Cloud Shadow, China’s first stealth drone; “marsupial” drones that can be attached to an aircraft and released like bombs; and a video demonstration of coordinated drone swarms. By filling the void made by the U.S., China has positioned itself as a global supplier of drones, a force to be reckoned with. 

The availability of stealth drones on the open market is worrisome. Older Chinese models were slow and incapable of reaching higher altitudes, which made them more appropriate for fighting insurgencies and local adversaries. I could easily see how an upgraded model of the Cloud Shadow — along with its long-range weaponry — could be used as an asset not only in local conflicts, but internationally as well.

It will be interesting to see how China’s ever-growing influence on the drone market will affect the global balance of power.The Chinese still haven’t made a big splash yet, simply because their drone market is saturated with client-countries lacking large military budgets. The fact remains that these drones will be more than capable of tipping the scales in various smaller international conflicts, and as history has taught us, these conflicts more often than not fuel larger ones. 

What do you think about Chinese drones? Should the U.S. offer its drones on the global market just as China does? Please let me know in the comment section below.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## mudas777

If Chinese make things differently and cheaper not all the time they are inferior. Western commentators make up their mind without knowing the complete facts and have got habit of knocking every one down. Those drones are fit for purpose what they meant to be doing and are cheaper and its simple economics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

mudas777 said:


> If Chinese make things differently and cheaper not all the time they are inferior. Western commentators make up their mind without knowing the complete facts and have got habit of knocking every one down. Those drones are fit for purpose what they meant to be doing and are cheaper and its simple economics.


you see by calling their drones cheap but their own expensive is because they are losing a market share and the competitive edge as well. The Chinese drone comes with no strings attached can the same be said to the american ones? secondly many drones crashed in Pakistan and Afghanistan due to technical issues so US drones are prone to developing faults as well. It's just professional Trolling article that's all

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

The Chinese drones are pretty good. I don't know if the export versions are particularly good, but the PLA versions will be way better.

Even if China has issues building turbofans, turboprop equipped UCAVs will still be as good as anything elsewhere.


----------



## qwerrty

> China is known to have difficulties in developing aero-engine technology, and this is also true for UAV (unmanned aerial vehicle) engines



american MQ1-C drones uses engines made made by subsidiary of china's AVIC



> So who would buy drones that can’t compete with their U.S. counterparts?



no one wants to compete with 'em. america can stay champion 

shuperior expensive american drones dropping like flies
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...re-crashing-than-ever-as-new-problems-emerge/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wen Ling

*More Air Force drones are crashing than ever as mysterious new problems emerge*
Drone crashes database: 237 of the worst drone accidents since 9/11] 

*Hazard Above: A drone films its own demise*
Play Video2:24

Since 2001, U.S. military drones have been involved in more than 400 major accidents around the world. The camera from a Predator drone flown out of Balad Air Base in Iraq caught one of those crashes in action. (Davin Coburn/The Washington Post)

The aircraft losses pose another challenge for the Air Force as it struggles to provide sufficient drone coverage for counterterrorism operations in Iraq, Syria, Afghanistan, Somalia, Yemen, Libya, Mali and Cameroon, among other countries.

Despite a surge in requests from field commanders, the Air Force last year had to curtail its drone combat missions by 8 percent because of an acute shortage of pilots for the remote-controlled aircraft. Things have gotten so bad that the Air Force is offering retention bonuses of up to $125,000 to its drone pilots, who have long complained of overwork.

The Air Force also has contracted out more drone missions to private companies to meet what one general called “a virtually insatiable appetite” from military commanders for airborne surveillance.

While Air Force leaders have publicly bemoaned a lack of personnel and resources, they have said little about the high number of drone crashes, a long-standing vulnerability that worsened substantially last year.

Ten Reapers were badly damaged or destroyed in 2015, at least twice as many as in any previous year, according to Air Force safety data.

The Reaper’s mishap rate — the number of major crashes per 100,000 hours flown — more than doubled compared with 2014. The aircraft, when fully equipped, cost about $14 million each to replace.

The Air Force’s other primary drone model, the Predator, also suffered heavy casualties.

An older and less capable version of the Reaper, the Predator was involved in 10 major accidents last year. That’s the most since 2011, when the U.S. military was simultaneously surging troops into Afghanistan and withdrawing ground forces from Iraq.

Although the Defense Department has a policy to disclose all major aircraft mishaps, it did not publicly report half of the 20 Reaper and Predator accidents last year.

In five other cases, U.S. military officials provided confirmation only after local authorities reported the crashes or enemy fighters posted photos of the wreckage on social media.

According to the military, only one drone was downed by hostile forces: a Predator that was hit by Syrian air defenses near Latakia on March 17.

All but one of the 20 Air Force drone accidents last year occurred overseas. Six drones crashed in Afghanistan. Four crashed in the Horn of Africa, near a U.S. military base in Djibouti. Three crashed in Iraq. There were also crashes in Kuwait, Turkey, Syria and Libya.

In two cases, Air Force officials would not identify the country where the mishaps occurred.

Crashing drones are exposing secrets about U.S. war operations]

Lt. Gen. Robert P. Otto, the Air Force’s deputy chief of staff for intelligence and surveillance programs, acknowledged in an interview that there has been a spike in Reaper accidents.

Many cases remain under investigation, but Otto and other Air Force officials blamed the Reaper’s flawed starter-generator for causing at least six major crashes since December 2014.

“We’re looking closely at that to determine what is the core issue there,” Otto said.

Although the drone pilot shortage has compelled the Air Force to reduce the number of combat missions, Otto said the aircraft mishaps have not forced additional cuts. The Air Force has enough replacement drones on hand, he said, and already had orders in place to buy dozens more Reapers over the next few years.

“Any impact to operations has been negligible to barely noticeable,” he said.

Field commanders, however, have long complained of a drone deficit. In March, the four-star commanders of U.S. forces in the Middle East and Africa both told Congress that the Pentagon has provided less than one-quarter of the drones, other aircraft and satellites that they need for reconnaissance and surveillance missions.

“The Predator has been our most effective weapon in our campaign against the global jihadists,” said Michael G. Vickers, the Pentagon’s former top civilian intelligence official, at a House Armed Services Committee hearing Jan. 12. But he cautioned that the size of the drone fleet “will remain a critical limiting factor in the conduct of our campaign.”

first Predator was deployed to the Balkans on a combat mission two decades ago.

Of the 269 Predators purchased by the Air Force since then, about half have been destroyed or badly damaged in accidents, records show.

Air Force officials describe the Predator as an experimental aircraft that was rushed into war zones, particularly after the U.S.-led invasion of Afghanistan in 2001. They say it has lasted much longer than expected and that, at a cost of$4 million apiece, is relatively expendable in the event of a crash.

The Air Force has about 140 Predators left and plans to retire them all by 2018. They are gradually being replaced by the Reaper.

Introduced in 2007, the Reaper can fly twice as far as the Predator and carry more bombs and missiles. Until recently, it also had a much better safety record.





Over the past three years, however, some production models of the Reaper have been hobbled by an outbreak of electrical failures.

Investigators and engineers have traced the problem to the starter-generator. It powers the drone but is prone to conking out, for reasons that remain unclear.

The Reaper carries an emergency battery backup system. But the batteries last only for about one hour. If a malfunctioning drone needs more time than that to reach an airfield, it is in trouble.

In such emergencies, the drone pilot usually has no choice but to intentionally crash the aircraft in a remote area, such as a mountainside or a waterway, to avoid striking people on the ground. No one has died in a military drone accident, though many catastrophes have been narrowly averted, documents show.

“Once the battery’s gone, the airplane goes stupid and you lose it,” said Col. Brandon Baker, chief of the Air Force’s remotely piloted aircraft capabilities division. “Quite frankly, we don’t have the root cause ironed out just yet.”

The Reaper and the Predator are both manufactured by General Atomics Aeronautical Systems, a San Diego-based defense contractor. In addition to the Air Force, other customers who have purchased the Reaper include the Department of Homeland Security, NASA, and the British, French and Italian armed forces. The CIA also flies Reapers.

General Atomics officials declined requests for an interview or to provide data on the Reaper’s history of starter-generator failures.

In an emailed statement, General Atomics spokeswoman Kimberly Kasitz said the firm “stands behind the proven reliability” of the Reaper. She added that Reapers have recorded more than 2.2 million flight hours and have “been very effective for multiple customers.”

The Reaper’s starter-generator is built by Skurka Aerospace of Camarillo, Calif.

Skurka executives referred requests for comment to their parent corporation, Transdigm Group of Cleveland. A Transdigm spokeswoman did not respond to phone calls or emails.




A crashed Reaper drone seen on the ground in Niamey, Niger, in West Africa on Oct. 20, 2014. The investigation determined the cause of the accident to be pilot error. (U.S. Air Force)
*Averting disaster*

Government agencies other than the Pentagon have also run into problems with their Reapers.

Shortly before midnight Jan. 27, 2014, an unarmed Reaper was flying a surveillance mission near San Diego for U.S. Customs and Border Protection. Suddenly, an alarm sounded, signaling that the starter-generator had stopped working.

The crew flying the drone from a remote-control ground station in Corpus Christi, Tex., inputted commands to restart the generator, but their attempt failed. The pilot made quick calculations and concluded that the Reaper lacked enough battery power to make it back to its launch point, at Fort Huachuca, Ariz., according to an aircraft accident report by Customs and Border Protection.

Worried that the Reaper might otherwise crash into a heavily populated part of Southern California, the pilot commanded the drone to head out to sea, where it was ditched about 23 miles west of Point Loma, Calif.

The drone sank about 4,200 feet to the ocean floor. Ten days later, most of the wreckage, including the intact starter-generator, was recovered from the depths by a Navy salvage team.

According to the accident investigation report, it was the 18th time in nine months that a starter-generator had failed on a Reaper. Disaster was averted in most cases, but in three of the incidents, the drone crashed.

Working with engineers from General Atomics, investigators identified three parts of the starter-generator that were susceptible to breakdowns. But they couldn’t figure out why they were failing.

No pattern was apparent. Older units had failed, but so had brand-new ones. There was no correlation with operating locations or conditions. The Customs and Border Protection investigation blamed an “unknown factor” that was “likely external.”

The report noted that, unlike most aircraft, the Reaper lacked a backup, or redundant, power supply system. Calling it a “design weakness,” the report recommended that Reapers be equipped with a permanent backup electrical supply.

Two days after the crash near San Diego, General Atomics issued an alert bulletin to its customers, advising them to limit “non-essential” Reaper operations to keep the drones within one hour’s flight of an air base in case of an emergency.

The bulletin, however, did not apply to combat missions.




A crashed Reaper drone seen on the ground in Niamey, Niger, on Oct. 20, 2014. The investigation determined the cause of the accident to be pilot error. (U.S. Air Force)
*Crashes pile up*

General Atomics engineers made little headway in identifying the mechanical gremlin that was plaguing the starter-generators. Meanwhile, Reapers kept crashing.

On Dec. 12, 2014, a Reaper armed with missiles and bombs experienced a starter-generator failure about 90 minutes after it took off from Kandahar Air Base in Afghanistan.

As the batteries drained, the crew intentionally flew the drone into a mountain. The wreckage was not recovered.

“I thought it was a very prudent place to ditch it, onto a high mountain top,” the unidentified mission crew commander told Air Force investigators, according to the accident-investigation report. “Our deal is we try to do it into high mountain tops.”

Less than two months later, on Feb. 4, 2015, an Air Force Reaper had to cut short a surveillance mission over Somalia when its starter-generator died.

The flight crew tried to rush the drone back to its base in Djibouti. But with about 30 miles to go, the battery ran out and the Reaper was ditched in the sea, according to the Air Force’s accident investigation report.

In an appendix to the report, General Atomics noted that it had completed the development of a “more robust” starter-generator in response to the string of mishaps. The appendix, which was heavily redacted, did not give further details.

In March, the Air Force’s program manager for its Reaper fleet filed a report with the Pentagon noting that there had been “a dramatic increase” in starter-generator failures since 2013.

Col. William S. Leister informed Pentagon officials that investigators from the Air Force, General Atomics and Skurka had investigated the problem for more than a year. The team, he said, had identified “numerous manufacturing quality issues” yet had been unable to determine the exact cause of the failures.

“But, I am pleased to report that we may have light at the end of this dark tunnel,” he added, promising unspecified “corrective actions in the very near term.” He declined to comment further for this article.

Other Air Force officials said the service began installing a secondary generator on its Reapers in July that can provide up to 10 extra hours of electricity in case the first one fails.

The Air Force determined that 60 Reapers in its fleet were carrying the buggy starter-generators. So far, the new backup part has been installed on 47 of those aircraft, according to Baker, the colonel in charge of the drone capabilities division.

Since then, Baker said, there have been 17 “saves” — or incidents in which the primary generator failed mid-flight. In each case, he added, the backup generator kicked in and the drone was able to land safely.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

If you think the MQ-9 and MQ-1 are the best drones the US has in its inventory, you probably live under a rock.

_RQ-180 ?_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

AMDR said:


> If you think the MQ-9 and MQ-1 are the best drones the US has in its inventory, you probably live under a rock.
> 
> _RQ-180 ?_


they make that shupa cutting edge stealthy drone that easily hijacked by iranian cyber army and steered all the way to their base. lol. just imagine what shupa chinese hackers can do

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

AMDR said:


> If you think the MQ-9 and MQ-1 are the best drones the US has in its inventory, you probably live under a rock.
> 
> _RQ-180 ?_



Well no Chinese ever claimed those were the best US drones but what about RQ-170 Sentinel? Isn't that state of the art?

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## xunzi

Anytime a financial newspaper talk about defence and military technology matter is laughable and doesn't deserve to be discuss like in this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMDR

terranMarine said:


> but what about RQ-170 Sentinel? Isn't that state of the art?


Not really. It went operational the same year as the MQ-9.

State of the art would be something closer to the RQ-180 (~2015), in my opinion. 

From: http://www.globalsecurity.org/intell/systems/rq-170.htm
_"It's believed that the first of a small batch of aircraft flew in *late 2005* and were operational in Afghanistan in *2007*"_
_


terranMarine said:



Well no Chinese ever claimed those were the best US drones

Click to expand...

 _I was mainly making fun of the article


----------



## Nan Yang

Reported on CCTV
Jump to 22:00








[/URL<http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s489/themiddlepath1/Military/UAV%20For%20AC2_zps3b5crngg.jpg%5b/IMG%5d%5b/URL>]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nang2

Nan Yang said:


> Reported on CCTV
> Jump to 22:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL<http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s489/themiddlepath1/Military/UAV%20For%20AC2_zps3b5crngg.jpg%5b/IMG%5d%5b/URL>]


I can't wait to see this bird folding wings.


----------



## zestokryl

Is that blurry drone actually Cloud Shadow ?

Since its aerodinamic configuration seems to be unsutable for deploying from the carriors deck


----------



## IblinI

zestokryl said:


> Is that blurry drone actually Cloud Shadow ?
> 
> Since its aerodinamic configuration seems to be unsutable for deploying from the carriors deck


Cloud shadow is for export i believed,so this should be something else.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Wednesday, December 7, 2016, 10:14
*New drone to beef up PLA aerial skills*
By Zhao Lei
*Aircraft is said to have cruise speed of 750 km/h and range of 7,000 km*






​The Xianglong, or Soar Dragon, drone is seen in this file photo. (Provided To China Daily)

The People's Liberation Army will soon have an unusually shaped drone, which is expected to strengthen the Chinese military's aerial reconnaissance capabilities.

An unknown number of Xianglong, or Soar Dragon, high-altitude, long-endurance drones have been produced by Guizhou Aviation Industry Group, which is part of the State-owned aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corp of China, according to aviation sources.

*Aircraft is said to have cruise speed of 750 km/h and range of 7,000 km*

The aircraft is believed to be undergoing testing and is expected to be delivered to the PLA soon, sources said, adding that it is likely to become China's answer to the United States' Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk, considered to be the most well-known unpiloted surveillance drone in the world.

With an innovative "joined tandem wing" design, the drone's configuration is different from all other Chinese manned and unmanned planes - it has a conventional swept wing joined with a forward swept wing, which makes it look like a traditional Chinese kite.

In accordance with Chinese regulations, Guizhou Aviation Industry Group has not, and will not, reveal characteristics of the drone.

However, AirForces Monthly, a British military aviation magazine, said Xianglong has a cruise speed of 750 kilometers per hour and a flight range of 7,000 km. It is capable of operating for 10 hours and can fly up to an altitude of 18,000 meters, the magazine said.

Xianglong was unveiled in 2006 at an air show in China, but later disappeared from public view until 2011 when a prototype was seen at an airport run by the Aviation Industry Corp of China.

No other news on the drone's development has been leaked since then, and whether it has conducted its first flight remains unknown.

However, since July, speculation about the mass production of Xianglong started to circulate on Chinese defense technology websites after Guizhou Aviation Industry Group published a photo of one of its manufacturing facilities on the internet, with two yellow Xianglong models in a corner of the picture, leading observers to discuss whether the inclusion was intentional.

"Xianglong's unique design makes it suitable for long operations at high altitude. Once the drone is commissioned to the military, it will boost the PLA's long-range reconnaissance capabilities," said Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine.

"Moreover, the jet is a good platform for electronic warfare operations such as signal intelligence collection and electronic jamming," he added.

The PLA has become a big user of unmanned aircraft thanks to the rapid development of the drone industry in China. The military showed three types of unpiloted, fixed-wing planes at the most recent parade in September last year. It is also said to have deployed several other models.

Advances in the nation's drone technology have also benefitted at least 10 foreign countries, including Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Kazakhstan, with foreign media reporting such countries have bought and deployed Chinese military drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 52051

AMDR said:


> If you think the MQ-9 and MQ-1 are the best drones the US has in its inventory, you probably live under a rock.
> 
> _RQ-180 ?_



China dont export their best UAV either.

Most of the exported UAVs are failed proposal/biddings, they are allowed to be exported to take back their early investment.

So far Sandi Arab is the only country that will import the *export version* of a winning UAV design approved by China's armed force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, December 8, 2016, 11:05
*Decoding China's home-developed drone Wing Loong*
By Xinhua




*A Wing Loong drone on display at Zhuhai Airshow in 2012. (Liang Xu / Xinhua)*​
BEIJING - China is gearing up to strengthen its role in global aviation with the *drone industry* taking off.

Chengdu Aircraft Design & Research Institute (CADI), a subsidiary of the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) in southwest China's Sichuan province, has gained the world's attention with its Wing Loong *Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS)*.

"Each generation of aviation people have their time-honored missions. Our predecessors raced to catch up with the pace of the global aviation industry, and today we are more ambitious and confident than ever before," said Li Yidong, vice chief designer of CADI and chief designer of the Wing Loong UAS series.

"The UAS industry could be a turning point for China's aviation industry. Such is the potential of the system that it could define the future of our aviation industry," he said at an exclusive interview with Xinhua.

The Wing Loong UAS has staged at the world arena and gained a fame for China's UAS industry in the global market. Xinhua journalist had an exclusive interview with its developing team at its cradle of the CADI, a low-profile yet top-level research & development institute dedicated to leading-edge aerospace technologies.

*WING LOONG IS POWER TOOL*

The lineup of China's indigenously-developed Wing Loong UAS series, -- Wing Loong I, Wing Loong ID, and Wing Loong II -- with their carried payloads, made the public debut to the world at *the recent 2016 China Airshow, in November in south China' s Zhuhai*.

In fact, the streamlined and lightweight Wing Loong UAS has earned great reputation and market share around the world by virtue of its leading technologies and reliable performance.

Wing Loong UAS is a member of the "Loong (Dragon) Family" aircraft developed by the renowned CADI. Its stablemates include the Storm Dragon J-10 fighter and Thunder JF-17 figter (jointly developed with Pakistan).

The prestige of Wing Loong UAS has set the cornerstone for China to tap into global military drone market.

Integrated with hunter and reconnaissance capabilities, the swift and slim Wing Loong UAS is worthy of its reputation by serving in a variety of fields. "It is a pioneer in wartime and a scout in peacetime," said Li.

It is a cost-effective, easy-to-operating, multi-purpose and long-endurance hunter-reconnaissance UAS. Wing Loong could serve military, police and civilian purposes including reconnaissance, surveillance and strike.

"Hunter-reconnaissance UASs like Wing Loong enables prompt identification and attack on fleeting targets which are sensitive to time. This sort of capability is not available for previous UASs or even manned aircraft," said Li.

This long-endurance UAS allows China to better its capabilities of persistent surveillance and control over many areas, especially the 24/7 watch and scout of interested and stake-holding areas.

For the global users, this adaptable UAS with multiple payloads can not only improve their operational systems, but also make contributions in such field as search-and-rescue as well as patrol.

"Wing Loong UAS series have already secured a firm foothold for China in the global cutting-edge UAS market," said Li.

*INNOVATION IS RECIPE FOR WINNING MARKET*

"Our development team with more than one hundred members has built up the confidence by finding out China' s own way of developing the UAS. We have gained orders from home and abroad and the market response is even better than our expectation," said Li.

Since its kick-off in 2005, Wing Loong UAS program has been upgraded to the second generation in the past decade.

Wing Loong I UAS has a length of 9 meters, height of 2.7 meters and wing span of 14 meters. Its maximum flight speed is 280 km per hour, with a maximum payload of 200 kg and endurance of about 20 hours.

Wing Loong I has established a good reputation among customers at home and abroad since it hit the market six years ago. Wing Loong I UAS has gained orders from multiple countries and has been on active service for the *Chinese People's Liberation Army(PLA)*.

The upgraded-version Wing Loong II UAS is 11 meters long, 4.1 meters high, with a wing span of 20.5 meters. Its maximum flight altitude reaches 9,000 meters and maximum flight speed is 370 km per hour, with a loiter time of 20 hours and maximum payload of 480kg.

It is enhanced comprehensively in terms of platform performance and strike & reconnaissance capabilities. Its larger and better platform makes stronger propulsion and higher performance possible. It also has the increased payload capacity and carrying capability.

"Taking a look at the global military drones, Wing Loong II is equivalent to the MQ-9 Reaper of the U.S., ranking the first level of the global UAS products," said Li.

Owing to the fine brand reputation of Wing Loong series, the Wing Loong II has winned the favor of users and gained the largest order of all China-developed UAS in the global market.

*UAS TO LEAD CHINA'S AVIATION LEAP*

"The cutting-edge technologies of Chinese UASs, especially those of military-use UASs, have been leading across the globe and catering for both military and civilian needs in markets home and abroad. In this regard, we are full of confidence of its future," Li added.

In his point of view, the next generation of UAS is still an emerging frontier, where there is endless possibilities.

"UAS will change the landscape of future battlefields. When UAS teams with manned aircraft, it can produce a result which cannot be achieved by either of them alone," Li explained.

"It indicates that UAS will enhance the whole operational system as what was inconceivable in the past can be accomplished by the UAS. From the perspective of operational missions, the manned-unmanned teaming will unfold more operational patterns to fulfill more functions."

As the leader in China's aviation industry, AVIC has attached great importance to the development of the UAS.

Based on decades of continuous efforts, Chinese researchers have systematically mastered the key technologies of UAS in the military and industrial level.

"In fact, more series of UAS are under development, production and planning. We are prepared to be trailblazers in innovation, though formidable challenges lie ahead," said Li.

"Innovation is not a romantic field with roses. We are serving the nation by preparing aviation as a strategic industry. We will spare no efforts to put China at the head of the global UAS field," said Li.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

JSCh said:


> Wednesday, December 7, 2016, 10:14
> *New drone to beef up PLA aerial skills*
> By Zhao Lei
> *Aircraft is said to have cruise speed of 750 km/h and range of 7,000 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The Xianglong, or Soar Dragon, drone is seen in this file photo. (Provided To China Daily)
> 
> The People's Liberation Army will soon have an unusually shaped drone, which is expected to strengthen the Chinese military's aerial reconnaissance capabilities.
> 
> An unknown number of Xianglong, or Soar Dragon, high-altitude, long-endurance drones have been produced by Guizhou Aviation Industry Group, which is part of the State-owned aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corp of China, according to aviation sources.
> 
> *Aircraft is said to have cruise speed of 750 km/h and range of 7,000 km*
> 
> The aircraft is believed to be undergoing testing and is expected to be delivered to the PLA soon, sources said, adding that it is likely to become China's answer to the United States' Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk, considered to be the most well-known unpiloted surveillance drone in the world.
> 
> With an innovative "joined tandem wing" design, the drone's configuration is different from all other Chinese manned and unmanned planes - it has a conventional swept wing joined with a forward swept wing, which makes it look like a traditional Chinese kite.
> 
> In accordance with Chinese regulations, Guizhou Aviation Industry Group has not, and will not, reveal characteristics of the drone.
> 
> However, AirForces Monthly, a British military aviation magazine, said Xianglong has a cruise speed of 750 kilometers per hour and a flight range of 7,000 km. It is capable of operating for 10 hours and can fly up to an altitude of 18,000 meters, the magazine said.
> 
> Xianglong was unveiled in 2006 at an air show in China, but later disappeared from public view until 2011 when a prototype was seen at an airport run by the Aviation Industry Corp of China.
> 
> No other news on the drone's development has been leaked since then, and whether it has conducted its first flight remains unknown.
> 
> However, since July, speculation about the mass production of Xianglong started to circulate on Chinese defense technology websites after Guizhou Aviation Industry Group published a photo of one of its manufacturing facilities on the internet, with two yellow Xianglong models in a corner of the picture, leading observers to discuss whether the inclusion was intentional.
> 
> "Xianglong's unique design makes it suitable for long operations at high altitude. Once the drone is commissioned to the military, it will boost the PLA's long-range reconnaissance capabilities," said Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine.
> 
> "Moreover, the jet is a good platform for electronic warfare operations such as signal intelligence collection and electronic jamming," he added.
> 
> The PLA has become a big user of unmanned aircraft thanks to the rapid development of the drone industry in China. The military showed three types of unpiloted, fixed-wing planes at the most recent parade in September last year. It is also said to have deployed several other models.
> 
> Advances in the nation's drone technology have also benefitted at least 10 foreign countries, including Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Kazakhstan, with foreign media reporting such countries have bought and deployed Chinese military drones.



One of my friend works in AVIC, according to him, this UAV is a project developed by a group just-graduated young men in 611, started as a youth research project, and eventually approved by armed force, just give you an idea about the working culture in 611th insistute, no wonder they are winning.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

I think soon, Pakistan and China are going to start a UCAV project along the lines of the JF-17 Thunder program.


----------



## 星海军事

52051 said:


> One of my friend works in AVIC, according to him, this UAV is a project developed by a group just-graduated young men in 611, started as a youth research project, and eventually approved by armed force, just give you an idea about the working culture in 611th insistute, no wonder they are winning.


I suppose your friend is talking about Wing Loong. The design of Soar Dragon is far beyond just-graduated students' reach.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hk299792458

星海军事 said:


> I suppose your friend is talking about Wing Loong. The design of Soar Dragon is far beyond just-graduated students' reach.



Most likely to be the VTOL one.

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> Thursday, December 8, 2016, 11:05
> *Decoding China's home-developed drone Wing Loong*
> By Xinhua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A Wing Loong drone on display at Zhuhai Airshow in 2012. (Liang Xu / Xinhua)*​
> BEIJING - China is gearing up to strengthen its role in global aviation with the *drone industry* taking off.
> 
> Chengdu Aircraft Design & Research Institute (CADI), a subsidiary of the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) in southwest China's Sichuan province, has gained the world's attention with its Wing Loong *Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS)*.
> 
> "Each generation of aviation people have their time-honored missions. Our predecessors raced to catch up with the pace of the global aviation industry, and today we are more ambitious and confident than ever before," said Li Yidong, vice chief designer of CADI and chief designer of the Wing Loong UAS series.
> 
> "The UAS industry could be a turning point for China's aviation industry. Such is the potential of the system that it could define the future of our aviation industry," he said at an exclusive interview with Xinhua.
> 
> The Wing Loong UAS has staged at the world arena and gained a fame for China's UAS industry in the global market. Xinhua journalist had an exclusive interview with its developing team at its cradle of the CADI, a low-profile yet top-level research & development institute dedicated to leading-edge aerospace technologies.
> 
> *WING LOONG IS POWER TOOL*
> 
> The lineup of China's indigenously-developed Wing Loong UAS series, -- Wing Loong I, Wing Loong ID, and Wing Loong II -- with their carried payloads, made the public debut to the world at *the recent 2016 China Airshow, in November in south China' s Zhuhai*.
> 
> In fact, the streamlined and lightweight Wing Loong UAS has earned great reputation and market share around the world by virtue of its leading technologies and reliable performance.
> 
> Wing Loong UAS is a member of the "Loong (Dragon) Family" aircraft developed by the renowned CADI. Its stablemates include the Storm Dragon J-10 fighter and Thunder JF-17 figter (jointly developed with Pakistan).
> 
> The prestige of Wing Loong UAS has set the cornerstone for China to tap into global military drone market.
> 
> Integrated with hunter and reconnaissance capabilities, the swift and slim Wing Loong UAS is worthy of its reputation by serving in a variety of fields. "It is a pioneer in wartime and a scout in peacetime," said Li.
> 
> It is a cost-effective, easy-to-operating, multi-purpose and long-endurance hunter-reconnaissance UAS. Wing Loong could serve military, police and civilian purposes including reconnaissance, surveillance and strike.
> 
> "Hunter-reconnaissance UASs like Wing Loong enables prompt identification and attack on fleeting targets which are sensitive to time. This sort of capability is not available for previous UASs or even manned aircraft," said Li.
> 
> This long-endurance UAS allows China to better its capabilities of persistent surveillance and control over many areas, especially the 24/7 watch and scout of interested and stake-holding areas.
> 
> For the global users, this adaptable UAS with multiple payloads can not only improve their operational systems, but also make contributions in such field as search-and-rescue as well as patrol.
> 
> "Wing Loong UAS series have already secured a firm foothold for China in the global cutting-edge UAS market," said Li.
> 
> *INNOVATION IS RECIPE FOR WINNING MARKET*
> 
> "Our development team with more than one hundred members has built up the confidence by finding out China' s own way of developing the UAS. We have gained orders from home and abroad and the market response is even better than our expectation," said Li.
> 
> Since its kick-off in 2005, Wing Loong UAS program has been upgraded to the second generation in the past decade.
> 
> Wing Loong I UAS has a length of 9 meters, height of 2.7 meters and wing span of 14 meters. Its maximum flight speed is 280 km per hour, with a maximum payload of 200 kg and endurance of about 20 hours.
> 
> Wing Loong I has established a good reputation among customers at home and abroad since it hit the market six years ago. Wing Loong I UAS has gained orders from multiple countries and has been on active service for the *Chinese People's Liberation Army(PLA)*.
> 
> The upgraded-version Wing Loong II UAS is 11 meters long, 4.1 meters high, with a wing span of 20.5 meters. Its maximum flight altitude reaches 9,000 meters and maximum flight speed is 370 km per hour, with a loiter time of 20 hours and maximum payload of 480kg.
> 
> It is enhanced comprehensively in terms of platform performance and strike & reconnaissance capabilities. Its larger and better platform makes stronger propulsion and higher performance possible. It also has the increased payload capacity and carrying capability.
> 
> "Taking a look at the global military drones, Wing Loong II is equivalent to the MQ-9 Reaper of the U.S., ranking the first level of the global UAS products," said Li.
> 
> Owing to the fine brand reputation of Wing Loong series, the Wing Loong II has winned the favor of users and gained the largest order of all China-developed UAS in the global market.
> 
> *UAS TO LEAD CHINA'S AVIATION LEAP*
> 
> "The cutting-edge technologies of Chinese UASs, especially those of military-use UASs, have been leading across the globe and catering for both military and civilian needs in markets home and abroad. In this regard, we are full of confidence of its future," Li added.
> 
> In his point of view, the next generation of UAS is still an emerging frontier, where there is endless possibilities.
> 
> "UAS will change the landscape of future battlefields. When UAS teams with manned aircraft, it can produce a result which cannot be achieved by either of them alone," Li explained.
> 
> "It indicates that UAS will enhance the whole operational system as what was inconceivable in the past can be accomplished by the UAS. From the perspective of operational missions, the manned-unmanned teaming will unfold more operational patterns to fulfill more functions."
> 
> As the leader in China's aviation industry, AVIC has attached great importance to the development of the UAS.
> 
> Based on decades of continuous efforts, Chinese researchers have systematically mastered the key technologies of UAS in the military and industrial level.
> 
> "In fact, more series of UAS are under development, production and planning. We are prepared to be trailblazers in innovation, though formidable challenges lie ahead," said Li.
> 
> "Innovation is not a romantic field with roses. We are serving the nation by preparing aviation as a strategic industry. We will spare no efforts to put China at the head of the global UAS field," said Li.


No doubt China UAV program has already surplass Israel. Near matching US drone system. The designer of Wing Loong has indicated their drone has more antonomous system which can land and take off by itself without needing human to guide it. Plus it has an advance software where it can hunt and destroyed target by itself with operator just needing to confirm the target. Something US Reaper not able to accomplish. This required a very advance software and sensor to support it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## grey boy 2

Nice pictures of CH-4

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

China's military drone hits targets with missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A certain type of UAV has gone under upgrades and rennovations at GAC

19-12-2016

*本网讯 *12月19日，某军方领导一行对贵飞公司某型机升级与改造项目进行价格审核，并与公司召开价格审核首次会。会上，公司副总经理、总会计师王荣感谢军方对公司无人机项目的支持和理解，表示公司将一如既往地向客户提供优质的产品与服务。朱军建副总师、无人机事业部、财务部、成品采供部、材料采供部等部门领导也参加了首次会。会后，审价组对项目飞机进行了现场检查，并参观了型号科研现场。

http://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/IZDRrYu7Qy-aJ2prP3Ze2Q

Just wondering what it might be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Successful maiden flight of highly maneuverable stealth target drone 

21-21-2016

西工大(Northwestern Polytechnical University, NPU)新闻网12月22日电（凡永华）2016年12月21日17:00，我校航天学院于云峰教授带领的大机动靶标研制团队在我国西北某试验基地圆满完成了首次飞行试验任务。

*该靶标是国内第一款能够模拟具有大机动能力四代机的空中目标，可以在大空域、高速域内实现高过载、持续过载和瞬时过载机动，可用于我国新型制导武器的性能鉴定和部队实战化训练*。达到国际先进指标。未来在高空、高速方面具有很大的拓展空间。

该靶标是我校作为总师单位，联合航天科技六院11所、中航工业618、航天科技四院41所、九院289厂、771所共5家航空、航天科研院所，开展校企合作，探索走出了一条“优势互补、强强联合、风险共担、利益共享”的协同创新的科研新模式。

此次试验任务受到了各方高度关注，先后有中国空空导弹研究院、中国空气动力研究院、航天科技一院12所、国防科技大学等10余家单位的专家领导现场观看了飞行试验。此次试验的成功标志着我校在大机动靶标领域中占据了领先地位。

该项目参加了2016年珠海航展，引起了广泛关注。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*Cheap, Lethal Chinese Drones Are Filling Distant Skies*

RYAN PICKRELL


11:22 AM 12/04/2016

http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/04/cheap-lethal-chinese-drones-are-filling-distant-skies/

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

beijingwalker said:


> *Cheap, Lethal Chinese Drones Are Filling Distant Skies*
> 
> RYAN PICKRELL
> 
> 
> 11:22 AM 12/04/2016
> 
> http://dailycaller.com/2016/12/04/cheap-lethal-chinese-drones-are-filling-distant-skies/


This Daily Caller article has been crying out aloud and carrying a lot of spinning lines  jealousy is killing

The untold part is the many low cost drones + versatile missiles may put the many expensive hard assets in the ME waters and other regions at some risks... however they may mostly affect the most aggressive forces there... in some sense just call them the choices of the poor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

BVR formation flight and coordinated attack by 4 CH-4B UAVs - best news in Dec. 2016 

就在2016年即将结束的时候，中国的军用无人机又迎来了个好消息。据中国航天空气动力技术研究院发布的报道称：近期，大名鼎鼎的“彩虹-4”无人机圆满完成了五站四机协同超视距飞行任务。

起飞中的彩虹四无人机

中国航天空气动力技术研究院的报道还透露，*本次“五站四机”任务飞行完成了超视距飞行、卫通视距接力、多路卫通同传、多机态势监视及协同飞行等多个科目*。任务的圆满成功标志着“彩虹”无人机迈向新的应用记录，开启了“*有人机—无人机协同作战*”能力。实现多区域侦察/监视/打击及控制的作战演练，开拓了在*高密度大规模集群作战*的新途径，为“有人—无人联合”任务奠定了基础。

彩虹四发射导弹瞬间

军事专家李小健对“迷彩派”表示，“彩虹-4”五站四机协同超视距飞行任务的成功，表明中国已经有能力建立多无人机协同作战系统，这种系统是由多架相互感知、相互协作的无人机构成、能够共同完成一定任务的系统。在多无人机协同作战系统中，这些无人机属于相同或不同的类型，它们在系统结构中担负着不同的角色，如情报侦察、中继通信、电子干扰、目标指引、火力打击、毁伤评估等一种或者几种功能。这些无人机组成的无人作战系统借助多种传感器相互感知，实时通信，进行协作和决策，能够完成单架无人机无法完成的任务，可以表现出优越的整体作战效能。该专家强调，从“彩虹-4”五站四机飞行任务采用的集中式多无人机协同方式来看，“彩虹”系列无人机的通信能够满足系统可靠性和通信带宽提出的高要求，代表了中国军用无人机发展的前沿技术。

在日趋复杂的现代战场环境和战术任务的要求下，大家熟悉的单架无人机临空侦察、打击这种方式，将很难完成指定的作战任务，无人机协同作战、乃至有人机—无人机协同作战，必将成为未来空战的一种趋势。从中国国内的无人机发展来看，尽管“彩虹-4”一类的察打一体无人机已经取得了不俗的战果，并且应用也日益广泛，但是和有人机相比，无人机始终存在对卫星依赖性强、与地面站通信要求高、对战场变化反应能力弱等不足之处。目前，美国等航空强国都在加紧“有人机——无人机协同作战”的应用研究，探索无人机与各类作战平台的集成方法。

从本次“彩虹-4”无人机成功完成五站四机协同超视距飞行来看，我们在不久的将来，就能看到国产先进的有人驾驶战斗机，和无人机进行协同飞行、作战的场面。不过，目前“彩虹-4”无人机重点发展的方向应该依然还是无人机之间的集群协同。

@TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet India?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> BVR formation flight and coordinated attack by 4 CH-4B UAVs - best news in Dec. 2016
> 
> 就在2016年即将结束的时候，中国的军用无人机又迎来了个好消息。据中国航天空气动力技术研究院发布的报道称：近期，大名鼎鼎的“彩虹-4”无人机圆满完成了五站四机协同超视距飞行任务。
> 
> 起飞中的彩虹四无人机
> 
> 中国航天空气动力技术研究院的报道还透露，*本次“五站四机”任务飞行完成了超视距飞行、卫通视距接力、多路卫通同传、多机态势监视及协同飞行等多个科目*。任务的圆满成功标志着“彩虹”无人机迈向新的应用记录，开启了“*有人机—无人机协同作战*”能力。实现多区域侦察/监视/打击及控制的作战演练，开拓了在*高密度大规模集群作战*的新途径，为“有人—无人联合”任务奠定了基础。
> 
> 彩虹四发射导弹瞬间
> 
> 军事专家李小健对“迷彩派”表示，“彩虹-4”五站四机协同超视距飞行任务的成功，表明中国已经有能力建立多无人机协同作战系统，这种系统是由多架相互感知、相互协作的无人机构成、能够共同完成一定任务的系统。在多无人机协同作战系统中，这些无人机属于相同或不同的类型，它们在系统结构中担负着不同的角色，如情报侦察、中继通信、电子干扰、目标指引、火力打击、毁伤评估等一种或者几种功能。这些无人机组成的无人作战系统借助多种传感器相互感知，实时通信，进行协作和决策，能够完成单架无人机无法完成的任务，可以表现出优越的整体作战效能。该专家强调，从“彩虹-4”五站四机飞行任务采用的集中式多无人机协同方式来看，“彩虹”系列无人机的通信能够满足系统可靠性和通信带宽提出的高要求，代表了中国军用无人机发展的前沿技术。
> 
> 在日趋复杂的现代战场环境和战术任务的要求下，大家熟悉的单架无人机临空侦察、打击这种方式，将很难完成指定的作战任务，无人机协同作战、乃至有人机—无人机协同作战，必将成为未来空战的一种趋势。从中国国内的无人机发展来看，尽管“彩虹-4”一类的察打一体无人机已经取得了不俗的战果，并且应用也日益广泛，但是和有人机相比，无人机始终存在对卫星依赖性强、与地面站通信要求高、对战场变化反应能力弱等不足之处。目前，美国等航空强国都在加紧“有人机——无人机协同作战”的应用研究，探索无人机与各类作战平台的集成方法。
> 
> 从本次“彩虹-4”无人机成功完成五站四机协同超视距飞行来看，我们在不久的将来，就能看到国产先进的有人驾驶战斗机，和无人机进行协同飞行、作战的场面。不过，目前“彩虹-4”无人机重点发展的方向应该依然还是无人机之间的集群协同。
> 
> @TaiShang @Bussard Ramjet India?





近期，彩虹四无人机圆满完成了五站四机协同超视距卫通飞行任务。本次任务由用户受训方5组空勤和1组地勤人员独立操作，飞行指挥员在视距地面站负责无人机起降和综合指挥，其余空勤组分别在4套卫星通信地面站接管4架在不同区域执行任务的无人机，地勤配合起降和相关准备工作，*本次任务历时6小时*。*多架无人机在融合空域内实现安全飞行*，空中管制及任务规划难度大，技术复杂。

任务飞行完成了超视距飞行、卫通视距接力、多路卫通同传、多机态势监视及协同飞行等多个科目。这是CH-4B首次实现五站四机的高密度协同任务，国内首创*采用卫通对无人机机队实现超视距测控，验证了多通道无人机测控能力、机载卫星链路设备低仰角动态可靠跟踪能力以及CH-4B无人机系统多机多站超视距协同作战能力*。

该次任务标志着CH-4B无人机系统*实战能力达到新高度*，产品得到全面综合考核，机队战备完好率、出勤率和任务完成率得到了充分检验，极大提高了系统作战效率。

任务的圆满成功标志着我院彩虹无人机迈向新的应用记录，开启了有人机-无人机协同作战能力。实现多区域侦察/监视/打击及控制的作战演练，开拓了在高密度大规模集群作战的新途径，为有人-无人联合任务奠定了基础。此次飞行作为彩虹无人机飞行中的*里程碑事件*，将载入彩虹飞行史册！

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> *BVR formation flight and coordinated attack by 4 CH-4B UAVs* - best news in Dec. 2016 ...


I read it as a tactical development to utilize the relatively low cost and abundant drones + effective missiles in a *swamp operation* to take out those high-worthy assets like AWACS, refueling aircraft, even the floating assets etc  a smart low-cost approach!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

What is the bottom line of the CH 4 drones flying and attacking in formation ?

Process fully backed by sensors and automatized algorithms in different stages, for example flying to the targer, approach, engagment, re establishing formation, etc ?


----------



## cirr

Per AVIC's report dated 30.12.2016, development of CAC/611's hypersonic drone is proceeding well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

Iraq DoD placed additional orders for China's UAV, this time it is CH-5.

Iraq's previous experience with CH-4 is very good, according them, CH-4 have conducted 100+ strike missions with 200+ attacks and 95% hit accuracy, this is better than the much more expensive US-made UAV's 90% hit accuracy.

CH-4 is a smaller UAV, with roughly 30 hours' cruise time and 200 kg payload.

CH-5 is a much upgraded UAV, with 60 hours' cruise time and 900kg payload.

Both CH-4/5 are entire built for exportation purpose.

The performance of CH-4 is also one key reason Iraq DoD placed another $2.5 billion order to China for VT-4 tanks and HQ-9 SAM last year.

http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2017-01-08/doc-ifxzkfuh6078755.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 星海军事

Stealth unmanned aerial combat platform is rewarded with the second prize of National Award for Science and Technology Progress 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Stealth unmanned aerial combat platform is rewarded with the second prize of National Award for Science and Technology Progress 2016.



Is this an improved variant of the Sharp Sword? Or something different?


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Is this an improved variant of the Sharp Sword? Or something different?


I suppose it is Sharp Sword.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> I suppose it is Sharp Sword.



Ahh, thanks. There were rumors of an improved variant being flown soon; have you heard anything similar?


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Ahh, thanks. There were rumors of an improved variant being flown soon; have you heard anything similar?


No. May I ask where did you hear that from?


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> No. May I ask where did you hear that from?



Just a military watching blog
chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.ca


----------



## Deino

翔龍無人機、2015年で量産、実戦部隊に正式配備

Xianglong (Soaring Dragon) UAV in serial production since 2015 and now also in formal deployment to operational units

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Khafee

JSCh said:


> Wednesday, December 7, 2016, 10:14
> *New drone to beef up PLA aerial skills*
> By Zhao Lei
> *Aircraft is said to have cruise speed of 750 km/h and range of 7,000 km*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​The Xianglong, or Soar Dragon, drone is seen in this file photo. (Provided To China Daily)
> 
> The People's Liberation Army will soon have an unusually shaped drone, which is expected to strengthen the Chinese military's aerial reconnaissance capabilities.
> 
> An unknown number of Xianglong, or Soar Dragon, high-altitude, long-endurance drones have been produced by Guizhou Aviation Industry Group, which is part of the State-owned aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corp of China, according to aviation sources.
> 
> *Aircraft is said to have cruise speed of 750 km/h and range of 7,000 km*
> 
> The aircraft is believed to be undergoing testing and is expected to be delivered to the PLA soon, sources said, adding that it is likely to become China's answer to the United States' Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk, considered to be the most well-known unpiloted surveillance drone in the world.
> 
> With an innovative "joined tandem wing" design, the drone's configuration is different from all other Chinese manned and unmanned planes - it has a conventional swept wing joined with a forward swept wing, which makes it look like a traditional Chinese kite.
> 
> In accordance with Chinese regulations, Guizhou Aviation Industry Group has not, and will not, reveal characteristics of the drone.
> 
> However, AirForces Monthly, a British military aviation magazine, said Xianglong has a cruise speed of 750 kilometers per hour and a flight range of 7,000 km. It is capable of operating for 10 hours and can fly up to an altitude of 18,000 meters, the magazine said.
> 
> Xianglong was unveiled in 2006 at an air show in China, but later disappeared from public view until 2011 when a prototype was seen at an airport run by the Aviation Industry Corp of China.
> 
> No other news on the drone's development has been leaked since then, and whether it has conducted its first flight remains unknown.
> 
> However, since July, speculation about the mass production of Xianglong started to circulate on Chinese defense technology websites after Guizhou Aviation Industry Group published a photo of one of its manufacturing facilities on the internet, with two yellow Xianglong models in a corner of the picture, leading observers to discuss whether the inclusion was intentional.
> 
> "Xianglong's unique design makes it suitable for long operations at high altitude. Once the drone is commissioned to the military, it will boost the PLA's long-range reconnaissance capabilities," said Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine.
> 
> "Moreover, the jet is a good platform for electronic warfare operations such as signal intelligence collection and electronic jamming," he added.
> 
> The PLA has become a big user of unmanned aircraft thanks to the rapid development of the drone industry in China. The military showed three types of unpiloted, fixed-wing planes at the most recent parade in September last year. It is also said to have deployed several other models.
> 
> Advances in the nation's drone technology have also benefitted at least 10 foreign countries, including Iraq, Saudi Arabia and Kazakhstan, with foreign media reporting such countries have bought and deployed Chinese military drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## teddy

From CMA,, this is a beautiful blue print!!!

The length is like 13 meters long, wingspan like 25 meters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Deino said:


> 翔龍無人機、2015年で量産、実戦部隊に正式配備
> 
> Xianglong (Soaring Dragon) UAV in serial production since 2015 and now also in formal deployment to operational units
> 
> View attachment 367877
> View attachment 367878




Anybody has the photos of this UAV in the air?


----------



## Deino

Dungeness said:


> Anybody has the photos of this UAV in the air?




As far as I know, this - showing it during take-off or landing - is the first image of that UAV close to the air and not only during taxi.

Even more I would be interested in what unit operates that type?

Deino


----------



## Beast



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## slng

Rather put it this way, those toys are meant primarily for self-defence and therefore those video, article etc are always in Chinese as it's not meant for sale. Chinese just do a favor recognizing closest ally by providing them necessary toys so they are protected as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

شاھین میزایل said:


> This "shin shin choy churr" is illegible to us.
> If chinese want global audience then start making these docs in English.



12 new college graduates started CH series UAV in 2001 with a total budget of around $800 K. This is their story. What they have done and how they do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unleashed

Payload


----------



## Deino

slng said:


> Rather put it this way, those toys are meant primarily for self-defence and therefore those video, article etc are always in Chinese as it's not meant for sale. Chinese just do a favor recognizing closest ally by providing them necessary toys so they are protected as well.



Here I think You are wrong; esp. the CH-series is most of all related to export. As such a presentation in English would be helpful if You want to speak to the world ... if only aimed for the own peoples then You are correct.


----------



## zestokryl

What self defense in regard of propeller drones and chinese overall defence assets. These drones are baby toys looking in light of strategic assets of China and much more capable drones, being kept in secret of the time being

Kazakhstan, Nigeria and S. Arabia are not chinese closest partners, but China still sells them drones. China does not sets political obstacles in defence department. Any country with the money and good will would be have granted with same opportunity, with very few exceptions wit the history of hostilities with China, such as India and Vietnam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## realsjn

*rainbow4 uav in iraq*






if anyone had already post this, sorry


----------



## Incog_nito

cirr said:


>



Could prove to be an awesome replacement for P-3Cs and other MPAs. I am sure it can work well with JF-17s and we might not need any MPA at all. AShM, Dept charges and Small Torpedoes can be dropped from JF-17s while this UAV-MPA can work on detecting subs and ships...


----------



## beijingwalker

*China reveals 'Sharp Sword' stealth drone that can carry two TONNES of bombs*

*Drone has two internal bomb bays that could carry payload of about 4,400lbs*
*Uses non-afterburning turbofan engine with serpentine inlet to mask from radar*
*Sharp Sword could enter service as soon as 2019-2020 for numerous purposes*
By Cheyenne Macdonald For Dailymail.com

PUBLISHED: 18:56 EST, 18 January 2017 | UPDATED: 19:27 EST, 18 January 2017




China has revealed a stealth drone dubbed ‘Sharp Sword’ that that could be capable of dropping more than 4,000 pounds of bombs. The unmanned aerial vehicle won second place in China’s National Science and Technology Advancement Prizes


The stealthy unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) is being touted a huge win for Chinese aviation technology, Popular Science reports.

It was built by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and is equipped with two internal bomb bays.

This could carry a payload of roughly 4,400 pounds.

The 33-foot-long Sharp Sword craft has a wingspan of roughly 46 feet, and uses a non-afterburning WS-13 turbofan engine with serpentine inlet to mask it from enemy radar.

Sharp Sword first flew in November 2013, and has a similar appearance to a small B-2 flying wing bomber and the American X-47B.

And, a second, stealthier version may have begun flight tests last year, according to Popular Science.

These craft are able to pack the same amount of payload inside as a manned vehicle, but within a smaller space.




It was built by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and is equipped with two internal bomb bays. This could carry a payload of roughly 4,400 pounds

They also have a longer range.

The craft could one day be used to for ‘first through the door’ combat missions against high-value targets, or act as an aerial tanker for other craft, according to Popular Science.

Just a few months ago, China unveiled its most powerful drone bomber, which can fly for two days without refuelling within a range of 15,000 miles.

The CH-5 unmanned aerial vehicle, China's largest combat drone, made its first flight last year and appears to be based on the US MQ-9 reaper.

But it was been made public for the first time at a military air show in the southern city of Zhuhai.

It is capable of carrying smart bombs, missiles and high-tech radar jammers, The Daily Star reports.

AsiaOne reportedly described the weapon as 'One of the most powerful unmanned combat aircraft in the world.'

Chief designer Shi Wen added: 'Several foreign nations have expressed intentions to purchase the CH-5 and we are in talks with them.'

The weapon was revealed during a major airshow in China which included the unveiling of the country's J-20 stealth fighter.

It was the latest sign of the growing sophistication of the China's military technology.

At least six prototypes have been produced, according to an annual report on the Chinese military issued by the Pentagon this year. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Sharp-Sword-drone-carry-two-TONNES-bombs.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Guy

Hmm, we should build some of those...


----------



## Deino

What a stupid report !

Seems as if the reporter is hyping something he just got aware for himself even if that bird is already several years old ...

Anyway, that UAV is impressive .... can't wait to see the next one.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

beijingwalker said:


> China has revealed a stealth drone dubbed ‘Sharp Sword’ that that could be capable of dropping more than 4,000 pounds of bombs.



With each passing day China keeps on surprising the world. World had been accusing China for stealing tech of likes of F-22 and F-35 and now the same lot wud raise its fingers on this very drone being similar to X-47B. I would like to ask such people just few questions that howcome China was able to steal so much of sensitive tech from one of the highest protected places/servers of the world? Was the mighty giants out there sleeping when China was stealing all that stuff from them? Its about time that world start respecting the phenomenal leaps and strides China has made in science and tech and accept the fact that China has earned it all through sheer hardwork and dedication.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## tanlixiang28776

shah1398 said:


> With each passing day China keeps on surprising the world. World had been accusing China for stealing tech of likes of F-22 and F-35 and now the same lot wud raise its fingers on this very drone being similar to X-47B. I would like to ask such people just few questions that howcome China was able to steal so much of sensitive tech from one of the highest protected places/servers of the world? Was the mighty giants out there sleeping when China was stealing all that stuff from them? Its about time that world start respecting the phenomenal leaps and strides China has made in science and tech and accept the fact that China has earned it all through sheer hardwork and dedication.



They won't be any less dead if they call the weapon a copy or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Little Falcon

tanlixiang28776 said:


> They won't be any less dead if they call the weapon a copy or not.



In India there sure will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

beijingwalker said:


> *China reveals 'Sharp Sword' stealth drone that can carry two TONNES of bombs*
> 
> *Drone has two internal bomb bays that could carry payload of about 4,400lbs*
> *Uses non-afterburning turbofan engine with serpentine inlet to mask from radar*
> *Sharp Sword could enter service as soon as 2019-2020 for numerous purposes*
> By Cheyenne Macdonald For Dailymail.com
> 
> PUBLISHED: 18:56 EST, 18 January 2017 | UPDATED: 19:27 EST, 18 January 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has revealed a stealth drone dubbed ‘Sharp Sword’ that that could be capable of dropping more than 4,000 pounds of bombs. The unmanned aerial vehicle won second place in China’s National Science and Technology Advancement Prizes
> 
> 
> The stealthy unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) is being touted a huge win for Chinese aviation technology, Popular Science reports.
> 
> It was built by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and is equipped with two internal bomb bays.
> 
> This could carry a payload of roughly 4,400 pounds.
> 
> The 33-foot-long Sharp Sword craft has a wingspan of roughly 46 feet, and uses a non-afterburning WS-13 turbofan engine with serpentine inlet to mask it from enemy radar.
> 
> Sharp Sword first flew in November 2013, and has a similar appearance to a small B-2 flying wing bomber and the American X-47B.
> 
> And, a second, stealthier version may have begun flight tests last year, according to Popular Science.
> 
> These craft are able to pack the same amount of payload inside as a manned vehicle, but within a smaller space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was built by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and is equipped with two internal bomb bays. This could carry a payload of roughly 4,400 pounds
> 
> They also have a longer range.
> 
> The craft could one day be used to for ‘first through the door’ combat missions against high-value targets, or act as an aerial tanker for other craft, according to Popular Science.
> 
> Just a few months ago, China unveiled its most powerful drone bomber, which can fly for two days without refuelling within a range of 15,000 miles.
> 
> The CH-5 unmanned aerial vehicle, China's largest combat drone, made its first flight last year and appears to be based on the US MQ-9 reaper.
> 
> But it was been made public for the first time at a military air show in the southern city of Zhuhai.
> 
> It is capable of carrying smart bombs, missiles and high-tech radar jammers, The Daily Star reports.
> 
> AsiaOne reportedly described the weapon as 'One of the most powerful unmanned combat aircraft in the world.'
> 
> Chief designer Shi Wen added: 'Several foreign nations have expressed intentions to purchase the CH-5 and we are in talks with them.'
> 
> The weapon was revealed during a major airshow in China which included the unveiling of the country's J-20 stealth fighter.
> 
> It was the latest sign of the growing sophistication of the China's military technology.
> 
> At least six prototypes have been produced, according to an annual report on the Chinese military issued by the Pentagon this year.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Sharp-Sword-drone-carry-two-TONNES-bombs.html



There are a couple of issues with the report, which originated from Popular Science:

There is no evidence that a second, "stealthier" prototype has been built
The payload of the UCAV has not yet been disclosed (all figures up to this point are purely speculative)
There is no basis on which anybody could claim that it will enter service in 2019-2020
But, besides that, the article does justice to the drone demonstrator's potential pathway, should it be adopted for military use.


----------



## shah1398

tanlixiang28776 said:


> They won't be any less dead if they call the weapon a copy or not.



Ofcourse they wont be less deadly but when the fact, China being holder of hi tech, is admitted then it would surely serve as a deterrence and in fact there might be no need even to use these weapons as many conflicts would already have been averted.


----------



## zestokryl

Modified CH 4 spotted in the Saudi Wahhabia : 

http://military-informant.com/airfo...okazali-novyiy-udarnyiy-bespilotnik-ch-4.html


----------



## Zarvan

*Foreign Customer Testing China’s CH-4 Networked Drones*





Drone Swarm

Teams from a foreign military customer of China’s CH-4B series of attack drones recently tested four such drones networked to perform as a fleet.

Networked attack drones could be a formidable force multiplier in a battlefield scenario with each drone ‘assigned’ to one or several target which eliminates the need for bombing populated areas such as during the war in Yemen or Syria.

Officials from Chinese drone manufacturer, China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) were quoted in a Chinamil.com.cn report that ground controllers from the unnamed foreign nation who were trained at the academy guided four CH-4B drones via satellite to work together in a patrol.

The report quoted Huang Wei, a senior researcher who oversaw the test, said the networking of multiple drones is useful for joint operations in combat. Huang said only China and the US are capable of conducting joint operations using multiple drones.

The trainees could be from the existing customers of the CH series of drones which include Iraq, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Egypt.

 Equipped

with air to ground missiles such as the AR-2, the CH-4 presents itself as formidable close-combat weapon, especially when up against targets which don’t have drone detection technology.

The CH series of drones is one of China’s most successful military EXPORTS

 and western analysts believe it is modelled on the US-made MQ-9 Reaper. They refer to images of the Chinese made drone appearing on social media that have lettering in English rather than Chinese as proof of possible copying.

However some others say that the lettering could be for an EXPORT

 model designed for a military whose basic teaching is in English. China has a policy of making its defence products compatible with US or NATO standard so that its products fit in with existing or future western weapons.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18..._China___s_CH_4_Networked_Drones#.WJh-zTt95PY

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Zarvan said:


> *Foreign Customer Testing China’s CH-4 Networked Drones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drone Swarm
> 
> Teams from a foreign military customer of China’s CH-4B series of attack drones recently tested four such drones networked to perform as a fleet.
> 
> Networked attack drones could be a formidable force multiplier in a battlefield scenario with each drone ‘assigned’ to one or several target which eliminates the need for bombing populated areas such as during the war in Yemen or Syria.
> 
> Officials from Chinese drone manufacturer, China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) were quoted in a Chinamil.com.cn report that ground controllers from the unnamed foreign nation who were trained at the academy guided four CH-4B drones via satellite to work together in a patrol.
> 
> The report quoted Huang Wei, a senior researcher who oversaw the test, said the networking of multiple drones is useful for joint operations in combat. Huang said only China and the US are capable of conducting joint operations using multiple drones.
> 
> The trainees could be from the existing customers of the CH series of drones which include Iraq, Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Egypt.
> 
> Equipped
> 
> with air to ground missiles such as the AR-2, the CH-4 presents itself as formidable close-combat weapon, especially when up against targets which don’t have drone detection technology.
> 
> The CH series of drones is one of China’s most successful military EXPORTS
> 
> and western analysts believe it is modelled on the US-made MQ-9 Reaper. They refer to images of the Chinese made drone appearing on social media that have lettering in English rather than Chinese as proof of possible copying.
> 
> However some others say that the lettering could be for an EXPORT
> 
> model designed for a military whose basic teaching is in English. China has a policy of making its defence products compatible with US or NATO standard so that its products fit in with existing or future western weapons.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/18..._China___s_CH_4_Networked_Drones#.WJh-zTt95PY



Tests have also been performed of formation flight by a heavy fighter jet and a number of CH-X drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

CAC is speeding up the ground testing of 1st Wing Loong Ⅱ UCAV to meet the demand of foreign customer.






Any guess who could be the foreign customer ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WarFariX

monitor said:


> CAC is speeding up the ground testing of 1st Wing Loong Ⅱ UCAV to meet the demand of foreign customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any guess who could be the foreign customer ??


saudi most probably...could be pak also as pak has shown great interest in wing loong 2


----------



## HRK

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> saudi most probably...could be pak also as pak has shown great interest in wing loong 2



Saudis bough CH-4 recently so I don't think they will go for another in the same category 





& If I am not wrong Iraq also use Ch-4.

On the other hand if you remember this pic of Wing loong testing in Pakistan form June last year which unfortunately crashed but who knows how many test flights it had already flown & what level of interest it succeeded to cultivate in Pakistan Air force for this system previously it was rumored that Pakistan was interested in CH-5





I just wish that unknown customer is Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

HRK said:


> Saudis bough CH-4 recently so I don't think they will go for another in the same category
> View attachment 375320
> 
> 
> & If I am not wrong Iraq also use Ch-4.
> 
> On the other hand if you remember this pic of Wing loong testing in Pakistan form June last year which unfortunately crashed but who knows how many test flights it had already flown & what level of interest it succeeded to cultivate in Pakistan Air force for this system previously it was rumored that Pakistan was interested in CH-5
> View attachment 375319
> 
> 
> I just wish that unknown customer is Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 375324


could u tell me which chinese UAV uses turbojet?


----------



## HRK

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> could u tell me which chinese UAV uses turbojet?


http://www.janes.com/article/65345/avic-s-turbojet-powered-cloud-shadow-uav-emerges

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

HRK said:


> http://www.janes.com/article/65345/avic-s-turbojet-powered-cloud-shadow-uav-emerges


what is pakistan's instance on cloud shadow


----------



## Akasa

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> could u tell me which chinese UAV uses turbojet?



1. Divine Eagle



2. Cloud Shadow


3. EA-03


4. Sky Wing III


5. WJ-600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

SinoSoldier said:


> 1. Divine Eagle
> View attachment 375330
> 
> 2. Cloud Shadow
> View attachment 375327
> 
> 3. EA-03
> View attachment 375331
> 
> 4. Sky Wing III
> View attachment 375328
> 
> 5. WJ-600
> View attachment 375329



I think 1,3,4 are not available for export ...??
another thing 3,4 are still under development .... what their current status ...??



MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> what is pakistan's instance on cloud shadow



i don't know


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830418516964696064

... and info on what kind of UAV this is ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China drone 'performance' may be record-breaker*
*
12 February 2017* Last updated at 16:55 GMT

Up to 1,000 coloured drones flew through the sky in Guangzhou, southern China.

Video: http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38951391

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gasoline

#Taqnia- signed an agreement with #ALIT-to manufacture all types of 'CH' UAVs in Kingdom & to promote them regionally #IDEX2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Cai Hong in Mosul battlefield : 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834687038813249536

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Thanks Zesto, glad to see Chinese made UAV action in anti-terrorism operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Maiden flight of the Wing Loong II ??
I thought that UAV was already flying ?

http://m.weibo.cn/status/4079903685116227



> 2月27日，中国航空工业自主研制的新型长航时侦察打击一体型多用途无人机系统——翼龙Ⅱ无人机成功首飞。牢牢自主掌握航空装备的关键技术，中国进入全球大型察打型无人机一流水平。



Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Whats the date of the flight ?

Since WL II in the airshow had payload pylons and hasnt seemed as mockup


----------



## Deino

zestokryl said:


> Whats the date of the flight ?
> 
> Since WL II in the airshow had payload pylons and hasnt seemed as mockup




As date 27th February 2017 ! - Today - is mentioned !
Therefore my surprise.


----------



## zestokryl

There were almost zero informations about WL II and CH 5 since november

I only remeber picture of tehnician working something on WL II and short statment about imminent delivery. Maybe some additional "brushing" of software or hardware is required. Dont know what to think. I ll keep monitoring the issue, not if I had something better to do


----------



## The Eagle

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836260432738402305

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

The Eagle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836260432738402305



I bet 2 Potatoes for KSA (export ofc)


----------



## The Eagle

HannibalBarca said:


> I bet 2 Potatoes for KSA (export ofc)



Could be the possibility while seeing development in Idex-2017 UAE where Chinese performance was good, as to say.


----------



## HannibalBarca

The Eagle said:


> Could be the possibility while seeing development in Idex-2017 UAE where Chinese performance was good, as to say.



Instead of KSA, I can't see someone else.. maybe UAE/Egypt/Iraq, but it's very unlikely.


----------



## IblinI

HannibalBarca said:


> I bet 2 Potatoes for KSA (export ofc)


KSA just signed a contract for locally producing CH series, isn't it?


----------



## clibra

Dungeness said:


> 12 new college graduates started CH series UAV in 2001 with a total budget of around $800 K. This is their story. What they have done and how they do it.


But they are backed by the world lagest industrial country.
if the 12 young men were in another country, they can't make it.


----------



## Deino

zestokryl said:


> There were almost zero informations about WL II and CH 5 since november
> 
> I only remeber picture of tehnician working something on WL II and short statment about imminent delivery. Maybe some additional "brushing" of software or hardware is required. Dont know what to think. I ll keep monitoring the issue, not if I had something better to do




Indeed and therefore my surprise. I remember a first image of a prototype since March 2015 ... so why that delay ?






http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-02/28/c_136089591.htm



> *China Exclusive: China's domestic Wing-Loong II UAS conducts maiden flight*
> 
> YINCHUAN, Feb.27 (Xinhua) -- China's home-developed Wing-Loong II, the new reconnaissance and strike multi-role endurance Unmanned Aircraft System (UAS), successfully completed its maiden flight Monday.
> 
> With a more than 20 meter wingspan, the yellow Wing-Loong II No.01 made its appearance on the runway of a highland airfield in western China at noon Monday, before conducting a 31-minute flight.
> 
> "Its flight marks China's new generation reconnaissance and strike UAS. Following the United States, China becomes another country capable of developing such new generation large reconnaissance and strike UAS," said Li Yidong, chief designer of the Wing-Loong UAS series.
> 
> The Wing-Loong UAS series were developed by Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI) of the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China.
> 
> Li said it showed that China had the capability to deliver new generation reconnaissance and strike UAS products to foreign military customers.
> 
> In fact, the Wing-Loong II has already won the biggest overseas purchase order in the history of Chinese UAS foreign military sales, even before its maiden flight.
> 
> The Wing-Loong II is a medium-altitude, long-endurance, multi-role UAS integrated with both reconnaissance and strike capabilities.
> 
> It is composed of the Wing-Loong II unmanned aircraft, GCS, mission payload and a ground support system.
> 
> Its unmanned aircraft is 11 meters in length, 4.1 meters in height, and 20.5 meters in wingspan. The maximum flying altitude of the aircraft is 9km, with a flying speed reaching up to 340km per hour.
> 
> It has a maximum take-off weight of 4.2 tonnes, with an external carriage weight of 480kg, and can fly for 20 hours in a persistent mission cruise.
> 
> Li said that the Wing-Loong II could perform reconnaissance, surveillance and ground strike missions.
> 
> "It can rapidly identify then strike against time-critical and fleeting targets. The capability is not possessed by previous unmanned aircraft, even manned aircraft," Li said. "Taking a look at the UAS in same class around the world, the Wing-Loong II is equivalent to the U.S. MQ-9 Reaper, and ranks in the first level on the UAS list."
> 
> With a system extension, it can also perform intelligence collection, electronic warfare, search and rescue missions, and has several uses, including military, anti-terrorism, peace keeping, border patrol operations and civilian use.


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Indeed and therefore my surprise. I remember a first image of a prototype since March 2015 ... so why that delay ?
> View attachment 380507
> 
> 
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-02/28/c_136089591.htm


During the Zhuhai airshow, the report states that the Wingloong has already secure a big deal even before its maiden flight.


----------



## zestokryl

Deino said:


> I remember a first image of a prototype since March 2015 ... so why that delay ?



That photo of the propeller cone was apparently fake

Prototype requires at least months of testing, verification, integration. So it seems, deliveries will have to wait. Since, as it seems, actual maiden flight took place, just now. Wondering where is CH 5 in terms of export readiness


----------



## Zarvan

*China secures its 'biggest' military export order for new UAV system*





China announced on 27 February that its Wing Loong II UAV had completed its maiden flight. Source: Via Sina.com.cn

China has secured an international contract for its Wing Loong II strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), marking another milestone in the country's bid to become a major military exporter.

China's state-run Xinhua news agency reported on 28 February said the deal represented the "biggest overseas purchase order in the history of Chinese [UAV] foreign military sales". The identity of the customer and the size and value of the contract were not disclosed.

The export order was revealed on the same day that the Wing Loong II completed its maiden flight.

Li Yidong, chief designer of the Wing-Loong UAV series, was quoted by Xinhua as saying, "[This first flight] marks China's new generation reconnaissance and strike [UAV]. Following the United States, China becomes another country capable of developing such new-generation large reconnaissance and strike UAVs."

Li added that the Wing Loong II has been developed to perform reconnaissance, surveillance, and ground strike operations but with system extensions it can also perform missions including intelligence collection, electronic warfare, and search and rescue.

The Wing Loong II was developed by the Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI), a subsidiary of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC). A production-ready version of the UAV was unveiled at the Airshow China 2016 exhibition in early November 2016.

CADI also developed and built the first-generation Wing Loong I medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) UAV. The first-generation Wing Loong I has been exported to the Kazakhstan Air Defence Forces, Saudi Arabia, and the United Arab Emirates. It is also operated by the People's Liberation Army Air Force.

_Jane's_ has previously reported that the Wing Loong II bears a strong resemblance to the General Atomics Aeronautical Systems MQ-9 Reaper UAV, with its low-wing monoplane slender fuselage and empennage with a prominent V-tail and ventral fin.

The platform is constructed from composites, with official AVIC literature quoting an overall length of 11 m, a wingspan of 20.5 m, and a height of 4.1 m.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(348 of 436 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/68308/...gest-military-export-order-for-new-uav-system


----------



## HannibalBarca

YuChen said:


> KSA just signed a contract for locally producing CH series, isn't it?



CH and Wing long not the same manufacturer, therefore not the same supplier...


----------



## IblinI

HannibalBarca said:


> CH and Wing long not the same manufacturer, therefore not the same supplier...


I am aware of it, but why CH then again purchase wingloong?


----------



## cirr

Next generation Wing Loong(WL-III?):

higher mobility, speedier, more stealthy, smarter, higher level of artificial intelligence and self-learning ability.

-Li Yidong, chief designer of the Wing-Loong UAV series

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Next generation Wing Loong(WL-III?):




Bring this baby first :

http://www.eastpendulum.com/wp-cont...sai-réussi-pour-le-drone-Wing-Loong-II-02.jpg



Self learning abilities are the matter of no less than 3 to 5 years probably. For now, improvements in engines, body structure and materials, additional sensors are enough


----------



## onebyone

*Latest-generation Chinese combat drone makes maiden flight*

China's latest-generation combat drone has made its maiden flight in what its developer says is a sign that the country is catching up with industry leader the United States.

The Wing Loong II that flew for the first time on Monday can carry up to 480 kilograms (1,058 pounds) of bombs and missiles, tucking six under each wing, according to information viewed Wednesday on the Aviation Industry Corporation of China's microblog.

The drone has a wingspan of 20.5 meters (67-feet-3 inches), can stay airborne up to 20 hours and fly at a maximum altitude of 9,000 meters (29,500 feet), according to the company known as AVIC.

The drone's successful test flight "allows China to follow the U.S. in producing a new generation of integrated surveillance and combat unmanned aerial vehicles," the company said in the microblog posting.

State media say the drone should become a leading export item for China following the success of the original Wing Loong that has been sold to a number of countries, including several in the Middle East. Along with inexpensive fighter jets and navy patrol boats, drones are a high-tech standout item among China's substantial exports of more workaday weaponry such as assault rifles and rocket launchers.

While both the Wing Loong II's advertised payload and cruising altitude fall well short compared with the MQ-9 Reaper in service with the U.S. military, it is expected to be highly competitive on price.

While AVIC didn't provide the cost of a Wing Loong II, its predecessor, with a payload of only about 100 kilograms (220 pounds), reportedly sold for about $1 million each, a fraction of the Reaper's $14.75 million price tag.

http://abcnews.go.com/International/wireStory/latest-generation-chinese-combat-drone-makes-maiden-flight-45825001

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China’s New Yilong 2 Drone as Good as US MQ-9 Reaper*
*Posted:* March 4, 2017 | *Author:* chankaiyee2 |





_China announced on 27 February that its *Wing Loong II (Yilong 2)* UAV had completed its maiden flight. 
Source: Via Sina.com.cn_

In an interview with China’s Science and Technology Daily on February 28, Yilong unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) chief designer Li Yidong says, “In the past, a UAV was controlled mostly by human instructions, but Yilong 2 has in the main been free from human operation. Various kinds of operation laws and methods have been written into a software system, which is the brightest advantage of Yilong 2 UAV.”

According to Li, there is only the need to input a preset instruction for Yilong 2 to complete a task. The pilot’s task is mainly supervision and control. He will not interfere unless there is something abnormal or need to change the task during the flight.

Li says that he prefers turboprop to turbojet due to its light weight, high power and low fuel consumption. That engine combined with the optimal aerodynamic shape and long wingspan lengthens the UAV’s endurance.

The stealth design of Yilong 2 UAV mainly aims at prevention of discovery by sight and sound. Yilong’s small size and quiet engine make it hard to detect by its target.

Yilong 2’s takeoff weight is 4.2 tons, can carry 480 kg weapons to remain in air for 20 hours with service ceiling of 9,000 meters and maximum speed of 370 km/hour. It is equipped with synthetic aperture radar and armed with laser-guided missiles and GPS-guided bombs. It is thus as advanced in functions and performance as US MQ-9 Reaper.

However, Li is developing a new version of Yilong to make it faster and more maneuverable and stealth with better artificial intelligence and even the learning ability to change its operation automatically when it receives an instruction to change its task during its flight.

_Source: Science and Technology Daily “Chief Designer: The next-generation of Yilong UAV will be better stealth with more artificial intelligence” (summary by Chan Kai Yee based on the report in Chinese)_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

zestokryl said:


> Bring this baby first :
> 
> http://www.eastpendulum.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/2017-03-01-Premier-vol-dessai-réussi-pour-le-drone-Wing-Loong-II-02.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Self learning abilities are the matter of no less than 3 to 5 years probably. For now, improvements in engines, body structure and materials, additional sensors are enough


The Chinese "Avenger"?


----------



## 帅的一匹

1/15th price of MQ-9 and WL II can give out 70% plus performance of MQ-9. It will grab a lot of Market share for a China. This is just the beginning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Successful Test Flight of China’s Yilong 2 Reconnaissance-attack UAV
Posted:* March 4, 2017 | *Author:* chankaiyee2 |






_Yilong 2 drone_





_Yilong 2 drone_





_Yilong 2 drone_


China conducted successful test flight of its Yilong 2 drone, an improved version of Yilong reconnaissance-attack unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) on February 27. According to its chief designer Li Yidong, Yilong 2 is a new generation of reconnaissance-attack drone. The successful test flight of Yilong 2 makes China the second nation after the US to have the ability to develop new generation of reconnaissance-attack drone.

The following are details of the drone:
Length: 11 meters
Wingspan: 20.5 meters
Height: 4.1 meters
Maximum takeoff weight: 4,200 kg
Number of pylons: 6
Maximum speed: 350 km/hour
Minimum speed: 150
Service ceiling: 9,000 meters
Endurance: 20 hours
Takeoff runway length: 1,000 meters
Landing runway length: 1,200 meters

_Source: mil.huanqiu.com “Photos taken at the site of the successful test flight of Yilong 2 drone” (summary by Chan Kai Yee based on the report in Chinese)_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Stealth drone aim of missile designer*
(China Daily) 08:25, March 09, 2017



　　A WJ-600A/D drone is launched from a vehicle. [Photo/China Daily]

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the nation's largest missile-maker, has begun to develop military drones that can evade radar and anti-aircraft weapons.

The company is focusing on the development of a long-endurance stealth drone and a near-space drone, said Wei Yiyin, CASIC deputy general manager and a member of the CPPCC National Committee.

It's all part of CASIC's determination to become a world-class provider of unmanned aircraft and related services, Wei told China Daily.

"As military reforms are drastically changing armed forces around the world, drones have become an indispensable weapon in modern warfare because they can play an important role in high-resolution reconnaissance, long-distance precision strikes, anti-submarine operations and aerial combat," Wei said.

Within the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) period, CASIC will strive to develop technologies for long-endurance stealth drones, complete the design of high-speed combat/reconnaissance drones and use these new products to tap domestic and international markets. The company also plans to make multipurpose, stealth target aircraft used for training, he added.

The most popular Chinese military drones on the international market are the CH family, made by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, and Aviation Industry Corp of China's Wing Loong-series.

CH drones have been sold to militaries in more than 10 countries, and the Wing Loong II, which made its maiden flight last week, has captured the largest contract ever signed for a Chinese export drone.

CASIC has put the WJ-500, WJ-600 and WJ-600A/D military drones on the market. Unlike other Chinese drones, which resemble fixed-wing planes with landing gear, CASIC drones all resemble a cruise missile.

The company is the only producer of cruise missiles in China.

CASIC's drones are launched from a vehicle and retrieved after descending by parachute.

The newest WJ-600A/D has an ultrafast cruising speed of 700 km/h, while other Chinese drones can reach only 280 km/h as their top speed. The WJ-600A/D has a stealth design－it appears to be a bird on radar, according to CASIC's Unmanned Aircraft Institute.

CASIC is also interested in near-space drones. Near space is that part of Earth's atmosphere at altitudes of 20 to 100 kilometers, encompassing portions of the stratosphere, mesosphere and lower thermosphere. It is above the top altitudes of commercial airliners but below orbiting satellites.

CASIC has sold its drones and drone-based services to geological survey and maritime authorities, according to Ma Hongzhong, director of the institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

BEIJING — China's largest missile maker is developing military drones with stealth abilities that can evade anti-aircraft weapons, the official China Daily said on Thursday, in another advance for the country's …

China Developing Stealth Drones to Evade Anti-Aircraft Missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

I need some help ... 

Huitong and several other sites quite often mention a drone called WZ-2000 or even WZ-9/BZK-009. Usually this type is represented by that Zhuhai 2004 model looking very much similar to s mini-Global Hawk. They also say it flew already in 2003, an improved version later in 2006 and it is operational since 2007.

But I do not know a single clear image of that type ... or is this the predecessor of the UAV-family now called Sky Wing, Wind Shadow and Cloud Shadow??









> A WZ-2000 model was on display at the 2004 Zhuahi Airshow. Also known as WZ-9 (K/JWR9?), this reconnaissance stealth UAV has been under development at GAAC since 1999. Its stealth design features a fuselage with a flat bottom surface blended seamlessly with long swept wings to reduce RCS (<1m2 head-on). A single turbofan engine (WS-11) sits on top of the tail section with its intake shielded by the wing section and its exhaust nozzle shielded by twin "V" shaped tailfins to reduce both radar and IR signatures. WZ-9 carries a large satellite communication antenna inside its head bulge for real-time transmission of images and ELINT data back to the ground control station. It also carries FLIR and CCD cameras inside a turret underneath its nose for navigation and photo reconnaissance. A synthetic aperture radar (SAR) could be installed underneath its fuselage as well. WZ-9 looks generally similar to American Global Hawk long-range stealth UAV but has a smaller size and a shorter range. Some specifications: length 7.5m, wingspan 9.8m, max TO weight 1.7t, mission payload 80kg, max level speed 800km/h, ceiling 18,000m, combat radius 800km, endurance 3hr. WZ-9 first flew on December 26, 2003. Its improved version (BZK-009) first flew in 2006. The UAV entered limited service with PLA Department of Chief Staff in 2007 and conducts only strategic reconnaissance missions. The latest images (December 2014) indicated that a new UAV (Wind Shadow) was undergoing taxiing test at CAC. It features a dorsal engine compartment with two small engine exhausts to reduce IR and radar signatures. The engine is thought to be two 500kg class WS-500 turbofans.


----------



## zestokryl

Maybe WZ 2000 was just a technology demonstrator, used for development and improvement of certain technologies and since kept in deepest secret. Maybe GAC task, was to work on WZ 2000 to the certain point and then leave the project with all its decumentation to others. GAC had other project Air Sniper similar to WL and CH 4, but the drone lacked any publicity which could lead to a thought it was a demonstrator, never ment to get in mass production

Who knows in any case China is misterious as hell

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BEIJING — 
China’s largest missile maker is developing military drones with stealth abilities that can evade anti-aircraft weapons, the official China Daily said Thursday, in another advance for the country’s ambitious military modernization program.

“Drones have become an indispensable weapon in modern warfare because they can play an important role in high-resolution reconnaissance, long-distance precision strikes, anti-submarine operations and aerial combat,” Wei Yiyin, deputy general manager of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, told the English language newspaper.

Insisting it has no hostile intent, China is investing billions of dollars to update aging equipment and develop new weapons, including stealth fighters and aircraft carriers.

Its heavy defense spending, however, has unnerved a region on guard over Beijing’s more assertive approach to disputes in the South and East China Seas and over self-ruled Taiwan, claimed by China as a wayward province.

Wei told the newspaper his company was also developing near-space and long-range endurance drones. The paper described China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp as the country’s sole producer of cruise missiles, and said the drones resembled cruise missiles.

China has stepped up research into military drones, hoping to take market share from the United States and Israel with its cheaper technology and willingness to sell to countries that Western states are reluctant to deal with.

http://www.voanews.com/a/china-stealth-drones/3756670.html


----------



## graphican

Pakistan too needs them. To neutralise Indian missile defence units first, such drones will be elemental.


----------



## Hassan Guy

graphican said:


> Pakistan too needs them. To neutralise Indian missile defence units first, such drones will be elemental.


We need to build more current drones first and then stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

BHarwana said:


> BEIJING —
> China’s largest missile maker is developing military drones with stealth abilities that can evade anti-aircraft weapons, the official China Daily said Thursday, in another advance for the country’s ambitious military modernization program.
> 
> “Drones have become an indispensable weapon in modern warfare because they can play an important role in high-resolution reconnaissance, long-distance precision strikes, anti-submarine operations and aerial combat,” Wei Yiyin, deputy general manager of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, told the English language newspaper.
> 
> Insisting it has no hostile intent, China is investing billions of dollars to update aging equipment and develop new weapons, including stealth fighters and aircraft carriers.
> 
> Its heavy defense spending, however, has unnerved a region on guard over Beijing’s more assertive approach to disputes in the South and East China Seas and over self-ruled Taiwan, claimed by China as a wayward province.
> 
> Wei told the newspaper his company was also developing near-space and long-range endurance drones. The paper described China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp as the country’s sole producer of cruise missiles, and said the drones resembled cruise missiles.
> 
> China has stepped up research into military drones, hoping to take market share from the United States and Israel with its cheaper technology and willingness to sell to countries that Western states are reluctant to deal with.
> 
> http://www.voanews.com/a/china-stealth-drones/3756670.html


this is really old news what is new on that


----------



## Deino

Even more why again a new thread if there is already one !??

Sometimes I really don't understand You guys.


----------



## RealNapster

cirr said:


> BEIJING — China's largest missile maker is developing military drones with stealth abilities that can evade anti-aircraft weapons, the official China Daily said on Thursday, in another advance for the country's …
> 
> China Developing Stealth Drones to Evade Anti-Aircraft Missiles



China have any suicide drone's like the one in Israel's inventory ? if yes. Please do share details.

Thank You


----------



## cirr

BHarwana said:


> BEIJING —
> China’s largest missile maker is developing military drones with stealth abilities that can evade anti-aircraft weapons, the official China Daily said Thursday, in another advance for the country’s ambitious military modernization program.
> 
> “Drones have become an indispensable weapon in modern warfare because they can play an important role in high-resolution reconnaissance, long-distance precision strikes, anti-submarine operations and aerial combat,” Wei Yiyin, deputy general manager of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, told the English language newspaper.
> 
> Insisting it has no hostile intent, China is investing billions of dollars to update aging equipment and develop new weapons, including stealth fighters and aircraft carriers.
> 
> Its heavy defense spending, however, has unnerved a region on guard over Beijing’s more assertive approach to disputes in the South and East China Seas and over self-ruled Taiwan, claimed by China as a wayward province.
> 
> Wei told the newspaper his company was also developing near-space and long-range endurance drones. The paper described China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp as the country’s sole producer of cruise missiles, and said the drones resembled cruise missiles.
> 
> China has stepped up research into military drones, hoping to take market share from the United States and Israel with its cheaper technology and willingness to sell to countries that Western states are reluctant to deal with.
> 
> http://www.voanews.com/a/china-stealth-drones/3756670.html



This drone is not that drone.

The "Sharpsword" drone as shown in the pic was designed and made by SAC and is now under joint develoment by SAC and GAC, the latter being China's larggest drone manufacturer and test base.

The CASIC(China's largest missile maker) stealty drone is a different beast all together.

Of more interest is actually the new near-space drone mentioned in the article. 



pakistanipower said:


> this is really old news what is new on that



See above



RealNapster said:


> China have any suicide drone's like the one in Israel's inventory ? if yes. Please do share details.
> 
> Thank You



*IDEX 2017: CATIC reveals details about Harpy-type loitering munition*
*
Richard D Fisher Jr, Abu Dhabi* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

01 March 2017

China's ASN-301 anti-radiation loitering munition system was displayed in model form for the first time at the International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) held in Abu Dhabi from 19 to 23 February, confirming that it is a near-copy of the Israel Aerospace Industries Harpy system that was purchased by China in the 1990s.





The model of the AVIC ASN-301 anti-radiation loitering munition displayed during IDEX. (Richard D Fisher Jr)

The ASN-301 is a delta-wing aircraft with a pusher propeller that looks virtually identical to the Harpy. It is designed to fly into hostile air space and loiter until it detects a radar, at which point it homes in on the target and destroys it.

The Chinese and Israeli versions are launched from a storage container. The model displayed at IDEX had six containers loaded onto a medium-size truck. Similar truck carriers have been previously seen in images posted on Chinese websites.

China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation (CATIC), the sales arm of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), released information describing the ASN-301 as a "mobile anti-radiation drone system" that "can be applied in long-range attack and suppress enemy radar systems in war".

It listed the ASN-301 as having the same 135 kg weight as the Harpy, although at 2.5 m it is slightly shorter than the Israeli version (2.7 m), and has an endurance of four hours. It has a higher top speed (220 km/h versus 180 km/h for the Harpy), but its range is shorter (288 km versus 500 km).

The CATIC information stated that the ASN-301 targets radar frequencies in the 2-16 GHz range, and its radar homing device has a search range of 25 km. The system can target up to eight pre-set radar targets. Its 7,000-fragment warhead has a proximity laser fuse with a destructive range of 20 m.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(313 of 340 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

cirr said:


> See above


Everyone knows that sir if one thread is already running on PDF why is new one is started sir


----------



## ahojunk

*China developing its fastest stealth drones*
Beijing wants to sell the drones to interested foreign buyers.
By Elizabeth Shim



| March 9, 2017 at 12:13 PM

March 9 (UPI) -- Drones that can dodge incoming weapons, and escape radar detection, are under development in China.

They also move pretty quickly.

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp., the country's largest producer of missiles, said the drones could also be used as long-range bombers during aerial combat, China Daily reported.

Under development are a long-endurance stealth drone and a near-space drone, according to CASIC deputy general manager Wei Yiyin.

"As military reforms are drastically changing armed forces around the world, drones have become an indispensable weapon in modern warfare because they can play an important role in high-resolution reconnaissance, long-distance precision strikes, anti-submarine operations and aerial combat," Wei told the Chinese newspaper.

The drones are being developed according to Beijing's 13th Five-Year Plan, for 2016-20.

China not only wants to deploy the drones domestically, but also sell them to interested foreign buyers, according to the report.

CASIC drones resemble cruise missiles, and the WJ-500, WJ-600 and WJ-600A/D military drones are already on the market.

The drones are typically launched from a vehicle then later collected after it descends by parachute.

The WJ-600A/D has a fast cruising speed of 435 mph, more than double the speed of existing Chinese drones, the report says.

The model also has stealth capabilities and appears as a bird on military radars, the CASIC's Unmanned Aircraft Institute said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China unveils latest weapon: £30K 'anti-drone' gun can help police ‘shoot down’ unlicensed flying devices *

*Wuhan in China is taking on unlicensed drones in the area with a special gun*
*The gun interferes with signals to the drone forcing it to land where it was set off*
*Officers in Wuhan are hoping to have around 22 of the drones in total*
By SOPHIE WILLIAMS FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 16:44 GMT, 15 March 2017 | UPDATED: 18:06 GMT, 15 March 2017

Drones flying around populated areas are becoming an increasing problem in major cities across the world. 

Wuhan in China has come up with its own way of fixing the problem, by inventing an 'anti-drone' gun that can help police 'shoot' unlicensed flying devices.

The gun uses radio waves to disrupt signals to the drones, forcing them to land. 





Aiming: A police officer fires one of the guns at the drone during an exercise over the weekend





Clever device: An officer holds the 'anti-drone' device which interferes with radio signals 

According to Chinese media, the guns cost around 250,000 yuan (£29,622) and has a range of around one kilometre. 

An officer told reporters: 'Electromagnetic interference will only make the drone return to where they started and will not have any impact on the drone.' 

It's thought that officers will have around 22 of the guns in operation. 

They're expected to be used during next month's Wuhan marathon. 










Expensive goods: According to Chinese media, the guns cost around 250,000 yuan each





Police are preparing to roll them out in time for the Wuhan Marathon next month 

*The devices were put into use for the first time over the weekend during a football match. Police say they managed to stop six of the devices.* 

In 2015, China introduced new rules to curb illegal flying of civilian drones. 

A drone weighing less than 25 kilograms and flies at an altitude of less than 492 feet is exempt from an airworthiness certification but will need to register with the civil aviation authority. 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/peoplesdaily/article-4316804/30K-gun-help-police-shoot-drones.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Infographic: China's UAV CH Series at #LIMA17


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843626568362549248

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*The border guards of the PLA Army in the military subdistrict of Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang are exploring the introduction of the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to assist the border patrol.*





*@OedoSoldier* 2017.03.23 (Source: 81.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Chinese drone factory in Saudi Arabia first in Middle East*

Deal part of US$65b package sealed during visit of King Salman


PUBLISHED : Sunday, 26 March, 2017, 11:02am
UPDATED : Sunday, 26 March, 2017, 11:02am










Saudi Arabia’s key science and technology organisation has confirmed that one of the deals sealed during Saudi King Salman’s visit to China this month was an agreement to set up the first factory for Chinese hunter-killer aerial drones in the Middle East.

_IHS Jane’s Defence Weekly_ reported on Thursday that the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) had signed a partnership agreement on March 16 with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), which makes China’s CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), a model with similar capabilities to the American Air Force’s MQ-1 Predator.

China, Saudi Arabia sign US$65 billion in deals as King Salman starts Beijing visit

China and Saudi Arabia signed US$65 billion worth of deals in energy, culture, education and technology during the king’s visit in the middle of this month.

A Chinese military website and military experts said Saudi Technology Development and Investment Company (TAQNIA) had signed a protocol with China’s Aerospace Long-March International Trade (ALIT) for the drone production line at the biennial International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi in February.

TAQNIA is a subsidiary of Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund, while ALIT is a Chinese export-import company that specialises in aerospace technologies.















Zhou Chenming, who previously worked for CASC’s drone-development subsidiary, said the CH-4 factory in Saudi Arabia, only the third in the world outside China, following ones in Pakistan and Myanmar, would also assemble associated equipment, which would improve after-sales services for clients in the Middle East.

The drone deal would help satisfy Saudi Arabia’s desire for more CH-4 drones, he said.

The CH-4 has reconnaissance and combat functions and CASC has promoted the drone’s counter-terrorism capabilities when marketing it in the Middle East and North Africa. The drone, already being used by Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Jordan and some other countries, fires AR-1 missiles that can hit a distant target with a margin of error of less than 1.5 metres.

Saudi king’s visit puts Beijing in Middle East spotlight

A report published by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) in February said Iraq had imported 56 per cent of its arms from the United States over the past five years. However, Iraq’s defence ministry said in a report it had opted for the CH-4 over the US Predator because it was cheaper. A CH-4 drone costs US$4 million, while the US Air Force website says a package including four MQ-1 Predators and a ground control station costs US$20 million.

The SIPRI report showed that arms imports by states in the Middle East had risen 86 per cent in the past five years and accounted for 29 per cent of global imports, with Saudi Arabia being the world’s second-largest arms importer after India.










Macau-based miliary observer Antony Wong Dong said the CH-4 drone project was probably offered as a substitute deal after one for China’s DF-21D “carrier killer” ballistic missile, which Saudi Arabia wanted to buy in 2014, fell through.

“The DF-21 deal was turned down as a result of strong opposition in the international community amid the Iran nuclear crisis in the region ... Beijing may want to use the CH-4 drone as a substitute project in a bid to please an old friend,” Wong said.

“Because the Chinese-made DF-3 missile that Saudi Arabia bought from Beijing nearly three decades ago is due for decommissioning, China should give weapons as a replacement.”

What Saudi King Salman wants from his tour of China, Malaysia

Beijing sold more than three dozen of its then-advanced, nuclear-capable, intermediate-range DF-3A ballistic missiles to Saudi Arabia in 1988 at a cost of US$3.5 billion – an amount more than half China’s defence budget that year. The deal also caused the oil-rich kingdom to cut-off diplomatic ties with self-ruled Taiwan and formally recognise Beijing in 1990.

Zhou said China had exported the Wing Long, a medium-altitude, long-endurance UAV, to Saudi Arabia in 2014, but that drone had not performed well in the Arabian desert.

“The CH-4 has recorded outstanding performance in anti-terrorist attacks in Iraq, Yemen, as well as in Africa’s Sudan, Ethiopia and China’s neighbouring Pakistan,” he said. “That’s why our Saudi friends are so interested in the drone cooperation project.”










Professor Jonathan Holslag, head of research at the Brussels Institute of Contemporary China Studies, said low oil prices had led to some oil-exporting countries, including Saudi Arabia and Iraq, using cheaper Chinese weapons.

“Like so many regional powers, Saudi Arabia is hedging its bets,” he said. “While military cooperation with the US remains very important, the Saudi government actively diversifies its security cooperation, so as to maximise its flexibility in responding to threats.

“The global defence market is reflecting the increasingly fragmented world order.”

Holslag said the US remained dominant in military hardware sales but former US president Barack Obama’s reluctance to intervene in the Middle East and the election of his isolationist successor Donald Trump had led many countries in the region to question America’s reliability as an arms exporter.

Saudi king calls for a united fight against terrorism during landmark visit to Indonesia

Zhou said the drone factory deal was just “small business” in the US$65 billion of deals signed during the king’s visit.

”The real aims behind the deals are an oil-hungry China being able to get more oil from the kingdom to sustain its domestic economic development, and Saudi Arabia improving its infrastructure with China’s technological aid.”

When President Xi Jinping visited Riyadh in January last year the two countries promised to form a comprehensive strategic partnership and boost industrial cooperation in line with Beijing’s “One Belt, One Road” trade and infrastructure scheme.



http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...ry-saudi-arabia-first-middle-east#add-comment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

onebyone said:


> *Chinese drone factory in Saudi Arabia first in Middle East*
> 
> Deal part of US$65b package sealed during visit of King Salman
> 
> 
> PUBLISHED : Sunday, 26 March, 2017, 11:02am
> UPDATED : Sunday, 26 March, 2017, 11:02am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saudi Arabia’s key science and technology organisation has confirmed that one of the deals sealed during Saudi King Salman’s visit to China this month was an agreement to set up the first factory for Chinese hunter-killer aerial drones in the Middle East.
> 
> _IHS Jane’s Defence Weekly_ reported on Thursday that the King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology (KACST) had signed a partnership agreement on March 16 with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), which makes China’s CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), a model with similar capabilities to the American Air Force’s MQ-1 Predator.
> 
> China, Saudi Arabia sign US$65 billion in deals as King Salman starts Beijing visit
> 
> China and Saudi Arabia signed US$65 billion worth of deals in energy, culture, education and technology during the king’s visit in the middle of this month.
> 
> A Chinese military website and military experts said Saudi Technology Development and Investment Company (TAQNIA) had signed a protocol with China’s Aerospace Long-March International Trade (ALIT) for the drone production line at the biennial International Defence Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi in February.
> 
> TAQNIA is a subsidiary of Saudi Arabia’s Public Investment Fund, while ALIT is a Chinese export-import company that specialises in aerospace technologies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zhou Chenming, who previously worked for CASC’s drone-development subsidiary, said the CH-4 factory in Saudi Arabia, only the third in the world outside China, following ones in Pakistan and Myanmar, would also assemble associated equipment, which would improve after-sales services for clients in the Middle East.
> 
> The drone deal would help satisfy Saudi Arabia’s desire for more CH-4 drones, he said.
> 
> The CH-4 has reconnaissance and combat functions and CASC has promoted the drone’s counter-terrorism capabilities when marketing it in the Middle East and North Africa. The drone, already being used by Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Iraq, Jordan and some other countries, fires AR-1 missiles that can hit a distant target with a margin of error of less than 1.5 metres.
> 
> Saudi king’s visit puts Beijing in Middle East spotlight
> 
> A report published by the Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI) in February said Iraq had imported 56 per cent of its arms from the United States over the past five years. However, Iraq’s defence ministry said in a report it had opted for the CH-4 over the US Predator because it was cheaper. A CH-4 drone costs US$4 million, while the US Air Force website says a package including four MQ-1 Predators and a ground control station costs US$20 million.
> 
> The SIPRI report showed that arms imports by states in the Middle East had risen 86 per cent in the past five years and accounted for 29 per cent of global imports, with Saudi Arabia being the world’s second-largest arms importer after India.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macau-based miliary observer Antony Wong Dong said the CH-4 drone project was probably offered as a substitute deal after one for China’s DF-21D “carrier killer” ballistic missile, which Saudi Arabia wanted to buy in 2014, fell through.
> 
> “The DF-21 deal was turned down as a result of strong opposition in the international community amid the Iran nuclear crisis in the region ... Beijing may want to use the CH-4 drone as a substitute project in a bid to please an old friend,” Wong said.
> 
> “Because the Chinese-made DF-3 missile that Saudi Arabia bought from Beijing nearly three decades ago is due for decommissioning, China should give weapons as a replacement.”
> 
> What Saudi King Salman wants from his tour of China, Malaysia
> 
> Beijing sold more than three dozen of its then-advanced, nuclear-capable, intermediate-range DF-3A ballistic missiles to Saudi Arabia in 1988 at a cost of US$3.5 billion – an amount more than half China’s defence budget that year. The deal also caused the oil-rich kingdom to cut-off diplomatic ties with self-ruled Taiwan and formally recognise Beijing in 1990.
> 
> Zhou said China had exported the Wing Long, a medium-altitude, long-endurance UAV, to Saudi Arabia in 2014, but that drone had not performed well in the Arabian desert.
> 
> “The CH-4 has recorded outstanding performance in anti-terrorist attacks in Iraq, Yemen, as well as in Africa’s Sudan, Ethiopia and China’s neighbouring Pakistan,” he said. “That’s why our Saudi friends are so interested in the drone cooperation project.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Professor Jonathan Holslag, head of research at the Brussels Institute of Contemporary China Studies, said low oil prices had led to some oil-exporting countries, including Saudi Arabia and Iraq, using cheaper Chinese weapons.
> 
> “Like so many regional powers, Saudi Arabia is hedging its bets,” he said. “While military cooperation with the US remains very important, the Saudi government actively diversifies its security cooperation, so as to maximise its flexibility in responding to threats.
> 
> “The global defence market is reflecting the increasingly fragmented world order.”
> 
> Holslag said the US remained dominant in military hardware sales but former US president Barack Obama’s reluctance to intervene in the Middle East and the election of his isolationist successor Donald Trump had led many countries in the region to question America’s reliability as an arms exporter.
> 
> Saudi king calls for a united fight against terrorism during landmark visit to Indonesia
> 
> Zhou said the drone factory deal was just “small business” in the US$65 billion of deals signed during the king’s visit.
> 
> ”The real aims behind the deals are an oil-hungry China being able to get more oil from the kingdom to sustain its domestic economic development, and Saudi Arabia improving its infrastructure with China’s technological aid.”
> 
> When President Xi Jinping visited Riyadh in January last year the two countries promised to form a comprehensive strategic partnership and boost industrial cooperation in line with Beijing’s “One Belt, One Road” trade and infrastructure scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...ry-saudi-arabia-first-middle-east#add-comment


Iran won't be pleased at all with such transaction. Perhaps it's time for Iran to lower its esteem and does some purchases of certain "antidotes" from China as well as a countermeasure to Riyadh.

Personally I dislike the radically puritanical Saud Dynasty, esp. when they keep on bombing the poor Yemenis and exporting its radical teaching backed by Petrodollar causing troubles in many affected regions around the globe.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

samsara said:


> Iran won't be pleased at all with such transaction. Perhaps it's time for Iran to consider purchasing some antidotes from China as well as a countermeasure to Riyadh.
> 
> Personally I dislike the radically puritanical Saud Dynasty, esp. when they keep on bombing the poor Yemenis and exporting its radical teaching backed by Petrodollar causing troubles in many affected regions around the globe.


Same goes for Iran in syria... adn others like Hezbollah and any shiite jihadi group around the region... no need to pick one, they are both the same in their ideology... just the name is different.

AND you are off-topic...


----------



## HRK

onebyone said:


> “*The CH-4 has recorded outstanding performance in anti-terrorist attacks in *Iraq, Yemen, as well as in Africa’s Sudan, Ethiopia and *China’s neighbouring Pakistan*,”



.....???????


----------



## IblinI

HRK said:


> .....???????


You can see videos about CH4 in Iraq on youtube.


----------



## HRK

YuChen said:


> You can see videos about CH4 in Iraq on youtube.



I think you didn't get my point, I am not questioning its performance but doubting its (CH-4) employment in PAKISTAN as we do not operate CH-4 & the only thing which we know about Chinese MALE category drones in Pakistan is that we were conducting trials for Wing Loong-I (not the CH-4) in Pakistan so ... I doubt this news of employment of Ch-4 in Pakistan till any further confirmation ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

HRK said:


> I think you didn't get my point, I am not questioning its performance but doubting its (CH-4) employment in PAKISTAN as we do not operate CH-4 & the only thing which we know about Chinese MALE category drones in Pakistan is that we were conducting trials for Wing Loong-I (not the CH-4) in Pakistan so ... I doubt this news of employment of Ch-4 in Pakistan till any further confirmation ...


Oh, my bad.


----------



## Deino

HRK said:


> I think you didn't get my point, I am not questioning its performance but doubting its (CH-4) employment in PAKISTAN as we do not operate CH-4 & the only thing which we know about Chinese MALE category drones in Pakistan is that we were conducting trials for Wing Loong-I (not the CH-4) in Pakistan so ... I doubt this news of employment of Ch-4 in Pakistan till any further confirmation ...




To admit, I won't rate the reliability and credibility of this report not very high; IMO even more extremely low. It is again a report by SCMP written by Minnie Chan, who also in her last report on the J-20 was mixing nearly all rumours and reports that are circulating in the net, including even the strange one "the WS-15 is ready".

She is mixing IMO different types and is also using wrong images; prime example is the BZK-005 as shown in the first image, which is in no way related to any of these export-UAVs, then a US Predator and finally the prototype CH-5.

IMO, forget that report.
Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## theman111

*China Attempts to Break American Drone Monopoly*




http://i-hls.com/2017/03/china-attempts-break-american-drone-monopoly/

Mar 28, 2017
This post is also available in: 

עברית (Hebrew)

A new large-scale solar-powered UAV could break the American monopoly in this class of unmanned aerial vehicles. The UAV, produced by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), will make its high-altitude flight by midyear, China.org.cn reported.

The UAV will seek to reach near-space, an altitude above where commercial airliners fly, but below orbiting satellites. The vehicle is commonly referred to as an “atmospheric satellite” for it’s ability to perform low-orbit satellite tasks.

The device usually features longer hovering time, higher communication capacity and higher image resolution than a usual reconnaissance satellite that can only visit a designated region periodically. Besides, the price of a solar UAV and its launch cost are far lower than a satellite.

The Chinese vehicle has a wingspan of over 40 meters. Its designer, CAAA’s chief UAV engineer Shi Wen, calls it the world’s largest solar-powered drone now, even dwarfing the U.S. NASA Pathfinder series that never made it into mass production.

The solar UAV can easily stay airborne for months in the future. “If we don’t consider the lifespan of the parts, this kind of aerial vehicle could theoretically fly forever,” said its designer.

CAAA is a subsidiary of the NASA-like China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation. Its principal mission testing the aerodynamic performance of China’s aerial and aerospace vehicles, including rockets, space modules and atmospheric reentry-vehicles.

CAAA started to develop drones to break the monopoly of the U.S. drones such as Global Hawk and Reaper in the global arms market. They have already displayed their capabilities in geological and maritime surveillance at home as well as anti-terrorism activities in the Middle East and Africa.

http://i-hls.com/2017/03/china-attempts-break-american-drone-monopoly/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Drone to soar on market: Expert*

2017-04-05 08:51

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_

China is the largest exporter of military drones today, and it is ready to place a new model on the international market.

The *TYW-1*, developed by Beihang University in Beijing, one of China's top institutes for science and technology, is an unmanned aircraft for reconnaissance and combat based on the BZK-005 high-altitude, long-range reconnaissance drone, which the university also developed.

The BZK-005 is widely used by the People's Liberation Army and has performed many operations, foreign media have reported.

*The drone is to make its maiden flight in September* and will be placed on the international market in 2018, according to Wang Jianping, deputy general manager and chief designer at Beihang Unmanned Aircraft System Technology.

The firm was set up by Beihang University, formerly known as Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, to develop and market drones.

"We aim to tap the markets in neighboring nations, as well as in Southeast Asia and the Middle East," Wang said in an exclusive interview.

This would be the first time a Chinese university sells large unmanned combat aircraft on the international market. *Northwestern Polytechnical University in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, has sold small, unarmed military drones to foreign buyers.*

The best-known Chinese military drones are the Wing Loong family, made by Aviation Industry Corp of China, and China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp's CH series.

CH drones have been sold to military users in more than 10 countries, while the Wing Loong II, which made its maiden flight in late February, has received the largest contract ever for a Chinese drone made for export.

Though facing competition, Wang said he has confidence in the TYW-1 because it is based on the BZK-005, which has proved itself with an outstanding service record.

"It's fair to say the BZK-005 is the best aerodynamic design in China, as it has the best lift-to-drag ratio of the drones of its kind," he said. Lift-to-drag ratio is a key indicator of an aircraft's capability.

"*Taking advantage of the good design of the BZK-005, the TYW-1 will be able to fly for about 40 hours. With a maximum takeoff weight of 1,500kilograms, it will be capable of carrying six missiles or bombs with a total weight of 300 kg.*"

Another edge of the TYW-1 is its high level of automation. Wang said the drone can autonomously take off and land, and will be able to track a target and strike without manual control.

"It's very easy to learn how to operate this drone. It will take only a month to train an operator," he said.

*The TYW-1 also will be an open and modular platform*, which means it can use equipment and weapons developed not only by Chinese companies, but also by other nations, he added.

Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge, said the TYW-1 will have bright market prospects for two key reasons.

"First, its predecessor, the BZK-005, has a good reputation in this field through its performance in actual operations," he said. "Second, the drone's modular design will give users a wide range of options when it comes to the procurement of equipment and weapons, enabling them to choose the most suitable products.

"In addition, its long endurance in the sky will be attractive to nations that must monitor vast territorial waters."

http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/04-05/251997.shtml

@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zestokryl

So, Beihang institute is third MALE player in Chinese drone industry ?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

samsara said:


> *The border guards of the PLA Army in the military subdistrict of Tacheng Prefecture, Xinjiang are exploring the introduction of the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to assist the border patrol.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@OedoSoldier* 2017.03.23 (Source: 81.cn)



This is DJI drone!


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> So, Beihang institute is third MALE player in chinese drone industry ?



AR-1B, new ammo for drones

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Reichsmarschall

*China to introduce new model of military drone in int’l market*
on: April 07, 2017





Share0
Tweet


BEIJING: (APP) China is the largest exporter of military drones today, and it is ready to place a new model on the international market.

The TYW-1, developed by Beihang University in Beijing, one of China’s top institutes for science and technology, is an unmanned aircraft for reconnaissance and combat based on the BZK-005 high-altitude, long-range reconnaissance drone, which the university also developed, according to official sources here on Friday.

The BZK-005 is widely used by the People’s Liberation Army and has performed many operations.

READ MORE: China's Kashmir Policy unveiled by Foreign Ministry
The drone is to make its maiden flight in September and will be placed on the international market in 2018, according to Wang Jianping, deputy general manager and chief designer at Beihang Unmanned Aircraft System Technology.

The firm was set up by Beihang University, formerly known as Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, to develop and market drones.

“We aim to tap the markets in neighboring nations, as well as in Southeast Asia and the Middle East,” Wang said in an exclusive interview.

READ MORE: China intensifies South China Sea militarisation
This would be the first time a Chinese university sells large unmanned combat aircraft on the international market.

Northwestern Poly Technical University in Xi’an, Shaanxi province, has sold small, unarmed military drones to foreign buyers.

The best-known Chinese military drones are the Wing Loong family, made by Aviation Industry Corp of China, and China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp’s CH series.

CH drones have been sold to military users in more than 10 countries, while the Wing Loong II, which made its maiden flight in late February, has received the largest contract ever for a Chinese drone made for export.

READ MORE: Chinese firm wins major rail contract in US despite Trump "America First" policy
“Taking advantage of the good design of the BZK-005, the TYW-1 will be able to fly for about 40 hours. With a maximum takeoff weight of 1,500 kilograms, it will be capable of carrying six missiles or bombs with a total weight of 300 kg.”

“It’s very easy to learn how to operate this drone. It will take only a month to train an operator,” Wang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

And why then they show an image of the Soaring Dragon demonstrator ???


----------



## WarFariX

Deino said:


> And why then they show an image of the Soaring Dragon demonstrator ???


any update on soar dragon ? is it also called CH6?


----------



## Deino

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> any update on soar dragon ? is it also called CH6?




As far as I know the SD was heavily modified and is now operational as the SD II or EA-03.







By the way ...
http://www.81.cn/kj/2017-04/07/content_7553787_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

And where is SD drone deployed in the navy or airforce ?


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing loong II 翼龙二

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

grey boy 2 said:


> Wing loong II 翼龙二




What is so special about Wing Loong 2? 

I don't think it has anything over CH-4.


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> Wing loong II 翼龙二



*China Exclusive: China's high-end UAS soars over global competition*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-04-19 13:42:46|Editor: MJ








Photo taken on April 17, 2017 shows the cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 being transferred with a Long March-7 Y2 carrier rocket from the testing center to the launch zone in Wenchang, south China's Hainan Province. China's first cargo spacecraft Tianzhou-1 is to be launched into space between April 20 and 24, according to the office of China's manned space program. (Xinhua/Ju Zhenhua)

by Xinhua writer Hu Tao

BEIJING, April 19 (Xinhua) -- Chinese high-end large and medium-sized unmanned aircraft systems (UAS) are gaining a reputation at home and abroad with products such as the Wing-Loong series.

Even before its maiden flight on Feb. 27, the China-developed Wing-Loong II was subject to the country's largest ever UAS order, due to its integrated reconnaissance and strike capabilities.

Its capabilities were developed with the self-reliance and innovation of China's aviation industry, which is taking off after mastering core technologies, says chief designer Li Yidong.

The Wing-Loong series grabbed global attention with a range of models at the 2016 China Airshow.

The cross-generational Wing-Loong II had a successful maiden flight in the spring in 2017 with a model tailored to the requirements of a customer who lodged the order beforehand.

*PIONEER IN WARTIME, ENGINEER IN PEACETIME*

Wing-Loong II's successful maiden flight marks China's new generation reconnaissance and strike UAS. Following the United States, China becomes another country capable of developing such new generation large reconnaissance and strike UAS.

The Wing-Loong UAS series were developed by Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (CADI) of the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China.

"The Wing-Loong series has a reputation as a 'pioneer in wartime, an engineer in peacetime and versatile everywhere'," says Li, who is also deputy chief designer of CADI.

"Previous models had launched thousands of rounds of various weapons with an accuracy rate over 90 percent," says Li.

The Wing-Loong UAS had endured harsh and adverse conditions, such as scorching deserts, highland gales, high altitude take-offs and landings, as well as mountainous terrain and maritime environments.

They have been equipped by multiple users both domestically and abroad, and have operated in diverse missions, such as counter-terrorism, border patrol and intelligence gathering operations.

One formation of three Wing-Loong I unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) conducted a containment and control mission in a war zone around the clock for seven consecutive days.

"Practical combat experience like this is imperative for modifying and developing Chinese UAS equipment, including Wing-Loong and other types of UAS," says Li.

It also builds a reputation in a competitive global market.

*BIG ORDER BEFORE MAIDEN FLIGHT*

"Getting a big order before a maiden flight is rare in China's aviation industry and globally, which makes us more confident of the cross-generational type of UAS," says Li.

The Wing-Loong II was based on previous Wing-Loong series. A pioneer of turboprop-powered drones, this smart model was capable of fully autonomous horizontal wheeled takeoff and landing as well as cruise flight.

The "standard configuration" of the Wing-Loong II covers a wide range of advanced equipment such as synthetic aperture radar, laser-guided missiles and GPS-guided bombs.

The new UAS comprised the Wing-Loong II unmanned aircraft, ground control station (GCS), mission payload and a ground support system.

Its unmanned aircraft is 11 meters in length, 4.1 meters in height, and 20.5 meters in wingspan. The maximum flying altitude of the aircraft is 9km, with a flying speed reaching up to 340km per hour.

Its maximum takeoff weight is 4.2 tonnes, with a maximum external carriage of 480 kg and a 20-hour flight time, which make it possible to perform reconnaissance, surveillance and ground strike missions with long-endurance capabilities.

According to Li, it can rapidly identify then strike against time-critical and fleeting targets. The capability is not possessed by previous unmanned aircraft, even manned aircraft."

"Taking a look at the UAS in same class around the world, the Wing-Loong II is equivalent to the U.S. MQ-9 Reaper, and ranks in the first level on the UAS list," Li said.

With a system extension, it can also perform intelligence collection, electronic warfare, search and rescue missions, and has several uses, including military, anti-terrorism, peace keeping, border patrol operations and civilian use.

*CHINA TO HAVE ITS SAY IN GLOBAL SKY*

"China's innovative core technologies and foreign operation experience make it possible for Chinese high-end UAS products to fly higher," says Li.

Large and medium-sized UAVs must guarantee flight safety in the event of a data-link interruption. "We have gained the technical breakthrough based on China's accumulation in fly-by-wire flight control, advanced navigation, integrated avionics and automatic control."

As high-end UAVs are integrated with emerging technologies, they will continuously enhance their capabilities in the future, says Li.

"Small UAVs will become even smaller to conduct swarm-type operations. Large UAVs will fly much higher and faster, with greater maneuverability or longer endurance. Their adaptability will endow them with bigger roles," he says.

*UAVs are expected to carry out operations jointly with manned aircraft.*

"To achieve this goal, UAV payloads will surely increase. We expect to see more advanced system intelligence, information transmission, and artificial intelligence decision-making," says Li.

Current technologies restrict most UAVs to pre-planned missions. They urgently need capabilities in emergency treatment, higher situation awareness, and cooperation among multiple vehicles.

"With more outstanding capabilities and deeper technology integration, the smarter UAVs will become."

According to Li, *series of China's home-developed UASs, especially those high-end large or medium ones, are under development, production or planning*. They will surely fly higher, longer and faster, with greater manoeuvrability or longer endurance.

"Innovation is not a romantic field with roses. We will spare no efforts to put China to have its say in global UAS field with core-tech and innovations firmly in hands," said Li.

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-04/19/c_136220225.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing loong II at the Mexico airshow 2017 https://www.f-airmexico.com.mx/2017/en/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

Wing Loong II strike-capable reconnaissance UAV at Mexico's FAMEX2017

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857439106963431424_Can Wing Loong finds its contribution to help clearing out the illegal drugs there?_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

samsara said:


> Wing Loong II strike-capable reconnaissance UAV at Mexico's FAMEX2017
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857439106963431424_Can Wing Loong finds its contribution to help clearing out the illegal drugs there?_



China should sell UAV and drone to Mexico and help boosting the defense of this country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> China should sell UAV and drone to Mexico and help boosting the defense of this country.



Dafeng Cao has question on it  

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857949655606231040
_the well-known chronic & pervasive drug dealing there comes into my thought right immediately  perhaps Wing Loong can help! ha ha ha... what's the alphabet agency's safe haven for the global distro-logistic center manned by its cartels!_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Check out this video: https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d6b7a4e32557a4d/share_p.html

@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> Check out this video: https://news.cgtn.com/news/3d6b7a4e32557a4d/share_p.html
> 
> @zestokryl


*China's largest jetliner test drone completes maiden flight* (2017-04-22)

Sparrow-B, a drone replica of a larger passenger plane China hopes to develop in the near future [that is COMAC C919], completed its maiden flight in the city of Jingmen in central China’s Hubei Province on April 21.

READ ALSO "*COMAC flies the prototype "Lingque B" with integrated fuselage*" by Henri Kenhmann - East Pendulum 23 April 2017, posted at "COMAC C919" thread.

The two articles -- complement each other -- refer to the same drone, replica of COMAC C919 - Sparrow-B (灵雀 B), pinyin: "Lingque B".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*CH-? ground-effect UAV:* MTOW 3,000 kg, Max load weight 1,000 kg, duration 1.5 hours, cruise altitude 1~6 m via CD老天

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859610823190233088

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CAAA is developing a host of new drones with a view to using "locust tactics" for future combat operations.







Wolfpack? Swarm tactics?

蝗虫出征，寸草不生。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Falcon26

samsara said:


> *CH-? ground-effect UAV:* MTOW 3,000 kg, Max load weight 1,000 kg, duration 1.5 hours, cruise altitude 1~6 m via CD老天
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859610823190233088



What exactly is ground effect UAV


----------



## samsara

Falcon26 said:


> What exactly is ground effect UAV


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_effect_(aerodynamics)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> *CH-? ground-effect UAV:* MTOW 3,000 kg, Max load weight 1,000 kg, duration 1.5 hours, cruise altitude 1~6 m via CD老天
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859610823190233088



CH-X WIG UAV - flying torpedo for attacking large surface targets 

Stealthy design with emphasis on strong survivability and excellent penetration and strike capability.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

samsara said:


> *CH-? ground-effect UAV:* MTOW 3,000 kg, Max load weight 1,000 kg, duration 1.5 hours, cruise altitude 1~6 m via CD老天
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859610823190233088


This new member of the rainbow family can carry a 1ton torpedo capable of deliver a destructive blow to major sea targets 
中国彩虹系列无人机又有新成员，是一款神秘的地效无人机，可以在一米高度进行海面低空突防，携带一吨重鱼雷对水面舰艇进行致命打击。（来源：CD老天）

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## zestokryl

Since it utilizes same effect as soviet ecranoplans its probably deployed independently from a ground launcher

America better pull off your junk away from China and its seas, otherwise u are going to get owned. ASh ballistic missile, conventional cruise missile, ground effect cruise missile, sharp sword UCAV, ship and airborne deployed ASh missiles .... Just cant cope with chinese metal storm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Recoverable? 



grey boy 2 said:


> This new member of the rainbow family can carry a 1ton torpedo capable of deliver a destructive blow to major sea targets
> 中国彩虹系列无人机又有新成员，是一款神秘的地效无人机，可以在一米高度进行海面低空突防，携带一吨重鱼雷对水面舰艇进行致命打击。（来源：CD老天）


----------



## Broccoli

Cruise missile do the same job already, no? This 1ton flying torpedo seems like a pointless weapon.


----------



## grey boy 2

Horus said:


> Recoverable?


No information on that yet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

If its recoverable and if it has a range of around 500km with loitering capabilities, then (A) its a superweapon (B) Pakistan should buy it. Remove the nose cone, add a radiation seeker and India can kiss its entire ADS/ABM network goodbye including S-400.




grey boy 2 said:


> No information on that yet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Akasa

Horus said:


> If its recoverable and if it has a range of around 500km with loitering capabilities, then (A) its a superweapon (B) Pakistan should buy it. Remove the nose cone, add a radiation seeker and India can kiss its entire ADS/ABM network goodbye including S-400.



The thing has a measly duration of 1.5 hours. This UAV isn't going anywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Broccoli said:


> Cruise missile do the same job already, no? This 1ton flying torpedo seems like a pointless weapon.


Flying at one metre (3 feeet) above sea surface is extremely hard to detect, in contrast current generation sea skimming cruise missiles fly at around 5 to 10 meters height, and a one ton warhead is fatal to all types of capital ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

Horus said:


> If its recoverable and if it has a range of around 500km with loitering capabilities, then (A) its a superweapon (B) Pakistan should buy it. Remove the nose cone, add a radiation seeker and India can kiss its entire ADS/ABM network goodbye including S-400.



Don't look like it. Not sure what it suppose to be. A sea skimming torpedo or a cruise missile? If its a torpedo is it suppose to dive prior to its target?


----------



## Kompromat

Oldman1 said:


> Don't look like it. Not sure what it suppose to be. A sea skimming torpedo or a cruise missile? If its a torpedo is it suppose to dive prior to its target?



Think of it as a cruise missile, general atomics Avenger hybrid. It can fly around and loiter in the vicinity of a target while assessing how best and where best to attack. It might also be recoverable. @Oldman1


----------



## jhungary

Oldman1 said:


> Don't look like it. Not sure what it suppose to be. A sea skimming torpedo or a cruise missile? If its a torpedo is it suppose to dive prior to its target?



Something like this in WW2, but unmanned






They are direct impact weapon, which mean you shoot it straight into a ship instead of function like a normal torpedo (although the Ohka (above) have a 1.2 ton torpedo warhead in it)



Horus said:


> Think of it as a cruise missile, general atomics Avenger hybrid. It can fly around and loiter in the vicinity of a target while assessing how best and where best to attack. It might also be recoverable. @Oldman1



Don't think you can recover that, the warhead looks like they are build in the fuselage, and lacking recovery equipment (Wheel, camera and radar antenna) mean they are mostly unrecoverable, like a fire and forget type weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

I won't be so quick to dismiss the possibility of a recovery system.



jhungary said:


> Something like this in WW2, but unmanned
> 
> View attachment 394609
> 
> 
> They are direct impact weapon, which mean you shoot it straight into a ship instead of function like a normal torpedo (although the Ohka (above) have a 1.2 ton torpedo warhead in it)
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think you can recover that, the warhead looks like they are build in the fuselage, and lacking recovery equipment (Wheel, camera and radar antenna) mean they are mostly unrecoverable, like a fire and forget type weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...rface-skimming-anti-ship-drone-missile-hybrid

http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a26382/china-sea-skimming-anti-ship-drone/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*China developing wing in ground effect drone*
brian wang | May 6, 2017 | 





China is developing a new drone that uses ground effect technology to skim the surface of the ocean, allowing it to fly just eighteen inches off the water. The unmanned vehicle could be a challenging opponent for potential adversaries, some of whom would find it difficult to detect.

The new ultra-low altitude anti-ship unmanned system can fly as low as 50 cm above the sea, can reach a maximum altitude of 3,000 km, along with an endurance of 1.5 hours – depending on the flight profile. The maximum take-off weight (MTOW) is 3000 kilograms and can carry a 1000 kg load.




http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/05/china-developing-wing-in-ground-effect-drone.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing loong II at the https://www.f-airmexico.com.mx/2017/en/ (进军拉美市场！中国翼龙无人机亮相墨西哥航展)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...rface-skimming-anti-ship-drone-missile-hybrid
> 
> http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a26382/china-sea-skimming-anti-ship-drone/


*China Is Building a Sea-Skimming Anti-Ship Drone*

_Unnamed drone can fly less than 0.6 meter above the surface of water._

Popular Mechanics - 2017-05-04





CD老天 via @xinfengcao 20170502​
China is developing a new drone that *uses ground effect technology to skim the surface of the ocean*, allowing it to fly just eighteen inches - *45.7 cm off the water*. The unmanned vehicle could be a challenging opponent for potential adversaries, some of whom would find it difficult to detect.

The drone first appeared on Chinese corners of the internet and quickly spread to Russian and western defense blogs. The drone appears to have a set of forward canards and a pair of upward swept wings. It has an *air intake on top* instead of the bottom, perhaps to avoid sea spray from being sucked into the engine at very low altitude. It is also painted in blue Chinese Navy camouflage.

Most modern cruise missiles are what are called "sea-skimmers," flying thirty feet (9 meters) or less above the surface of the water in order to avoid detection. The curvature of the Earth means sea skimming shortens the distance that enemy ship radars can detect it, giving the defender less time to shoot it down. Here's a short video about the American Harpoon anti-ship missile, which is considered a sea-skimmer.

The new unnamed drone, by comparison, is claimed *to fly just 18 inches (45.7 cm) above the surface of the water*. Against typical sea skimmers, a ship radar thirty feet (app. 9 meters) above sea level would detect the incoming missile at 15.4 miles (24.8 km). The same radar would only detect the Chinese drone at 9.48 miles (15.26 km). *A drone flying that close to the ground won't be flying supersonic*, and by appearances the UAV has a turbofan engine. Assuming a speed of 600 miles (965.6 km) an hour, typical for subsonic anti-ship missiles, *an enemy ship would have 59 seconds to react*.

*The drone can fly this low thanks to the ground effect principle*, _which takes place when very low flying aircraft experience more lift and less drag due to the presence of the ground underneath._ The ground blocks the trailing vortices of the wing and decreases downwash. Further evidence that the drone takes advantage of ground effect is *its low-wing design*, where the wing root is at the bottom of the fuselage, a common feature among ground effect vehicles.

The drone has an estimated flying time of 1.5 hours, which at 600 miles (965.6 km) an hour would give it a 900 mile (1,448.4 km) range. It has a maximum takeoff weight of 6,000 pounds (2.72 tonnes) and a maximum payload—likely a blast fragmentation warhead—of 2,000 pounds (907 kgs). That's the average size of warheads the Soviet Union fielded during the Cold War to take out American aircraft carriers—that is, if when weren't fielding nuclear warheads.

*One possible concept of operation for the drone would be to place them in shore batteries on islands or Chinese Navy ships. A friendly manned aircraft, such as Y-8X maritime patrol aircraft or high altitude unmanned aerial vehicle, detects the enemy fleet and provides targeting data. Once launched, the aircraft or drone can continue to provide updated targeting data, allowing the anti-ship drones to operate with radars off. This gives them a better chance of sneaking up on the enemy, as radar is another means by which incoming missiles can be detected.*

How effective would this be against the U.S. Navy? It's difficult to say, but against carrier battle groups—the drone's primary target—there are already the ingredients for an effective defense. The Navy's Naval Integrated Fire Control - Counter Air (NIFC-CA) extends the sensor range of carrier battle groups by *using the radar onboard the E-2D Hawkeye aircraft*. Flying at 30,000 feet (9.144 km), a Hawkeye can theoretically detect the drone at 215 miles (346 km), provided it can pick it out from surface clutter such as wavetops. This increases the defender's reaction time from 59 seconds to more than 20 minutes. The E-2D can also provide targeting data to SM-6 surface to air missiles launched to take out the incoming drones. Furthermore, the E-2D will also pick up any Chinese asset providing targeting data to the drones, whether they be ships, manned aircraft, drones, or possibly even submarine masts.

No word yet on when the drone enters service.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The SC

*What's the Deal With China's Surface Skimming Anti-Ship Drone-Missile Hybrid?*
Posted on *5/5/2017, 5:01:08 PM* by *sukhoi-30mki*






The news that China is working on an anti-ship drone-missile hybrid of sorts has been bouncing around social media as of late, after a photo and details about the weapon surfaced recently. The system is centered around a wing-in-ground-effect optimized airframe—a concept made famous by the Soviet Union's enigmatic Ekranoplans, and in particular, the giant Caspian Sea Monster. Ground effect craft can efficiently skim very low over the ground at high speeds by leveraging the decreased drag and increased lift that occurs as a result of an aircraft's wings interacting with the air directly above the planet's surface.

Although some were quick to think this weapon system is some sort of an elaborate unmanned combat air vehicle, that is almost certainly not the case. It seems pretty clear that it is far more expendable missile than anything else. After being launched from a shore battery, it would likely skim out to a target area at relatively high speed and very-low altitude.

Then its onboard radar seeker would search for and prosecute an end-game attack solution of its target much like a standard anti-ship cruise missile. It would then slam into a ship and detonate what would be a far larger payload of explosives than a traditional anti-ship missile would carry.

The weapon is supposedly designed to fly as low as three feet above the water's surface for an hour and a half, and deliver a whopping 2,200-pound explosive payload onto its target. Overall, the weapon weighs 6,600 lbs fully loaded. The system's seeker, engine, and possibly other components like its navigation system are likely ported over from existing, reliable anti-ship missile systems, such as the C-602/YJ-62, C-704, C-802/YJ-8 series of missiles.

So where does this type of system fit in with China's overall anti-access/area-denial strategy? First off, it offers yet another threat layer to China's multi-tiered naval defense capability, while at the same time being not too dissimilar to its existing shore-based anti-ship missile defenses. Where this system differentiates itself is likely in its range, payload—and to some degree, its detectability during its midcourse phase of flight.

The Soviet Union's Ekranoplans, and especially the Caspian Sea Monster, have elevated the once obscure technology to near mythical levels:

Because the system blends unmanned air vehicle, missile, and wing-in-ground-effect concepts, it can use lift to drastically increase its range and increase its overall size and load carrying capability compared to its traditional missile counterparts. This means more fuel and a larger explosive payload can be carried.

Most importantly, normal anti-ship missiles fly anywhere from low to high altitudes during their flight out to the target area, before dropping down to very low altitude for their terminal attack run—skimming over the horizon at their target and thus giving said target's defenses little time to react. This hybrid system would presumably stay at extremely low altitude throughout its entire flight profile following launch. Although the air is thick at low altitudes and drag is high, the wing-in-ground-effect design overcomes that drawback by providing copious amounts of lift and a "cushion" of air below the craft as it rips across the ocean's surface.

By staying so low throughout its flight, this missile-drone of sorts would remain harder to detect than higher-flying traditional missile systems, as it could consistently hide from radar among the reflective clutter of the ocean's surface. Massive leaps in radar capabilities have been realized in recent years, especially when it comes to active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar sets' "look-down/shoot-down" abilities. These technological leaps have made it much easier for fighters and airborne early warning and control aircraft to detect very-low flying targets—but depending on the situation and the combat environment, the tactic of flying low still offers a substantial added degree of survivability.

Additionally, not all combat aircraft are equipped with active electronically scanned array radar systems that excel in this unique niche. For older pulse Doppler radar sets, detecting and successfully shooting down very low-flying targets with small radar signatures can be extremely challenging. So for this new weapon system, staying not just low but a mere handful of feet above the waves at any given time throughout its flight profile means it stands a better chance of remaining undetected—or at the very least, unengaged—than normal anti-ship missile systems.

Range is probably the biggest benefit of such a system. Where a normal shore defense system's cruise missile could fly out 100 or 200 miles, this thing could potentially reach distances of double or even triple that. With a 1.5-hour endurance, even if the system is only capable of say 300 miles per hour, that would give it a range of 450 miles. If the craft can reach higher speeds, say 500 miles per hour, that range increases drastically to 750 miles. That gives China a fairly potent( although lower-end) anti-access weapon system for contending navies to deal with during a time of conflict.

There is also the swarm factor. Although a sea-skimming threat that flies at subsonic speeds is not a high-end capability for well-defended surface combatants to deal with, if used as part of a larger anti-access strategy, it could be deadly. These missile-drones are not super high-tech craft and are likely comparatively cheap to manufacture, so China could potentially sling dozens or even hundreds of them in a large volley at a known area where enemy naval assets are lurking. Combined with aircraft, ship and submarine launched anti-ship weaponry, as well as China's budding anti-ship ballistic missile capabilities, even the most well armed naval armadas—like a US carrier strike group—would likely be overwhelmed with targets to engage. Considering how low this system stays throughout its flight profile, it would be challenging to engage many of them at standoff ranges. As a result, "leakers" could get through....and with 2,200 lbs of explosives onboard, just one of these things could do a huge amount of damage to a targeted combat vessel.

At shorter ranges, say less than 200 miles from a coastline, traditional shore-based anti-ship missiles would be added to this threat cocktail. For instance, this weapon system may be very hard to deal with in the Taiwan Strait combat environment, and it may be able to be modified to attack fixed coastal targets as well as ships at sea. Depending on its performance capabilities, it may even be able to climb out of ground effect and bombard targets located inland, although it would be far more vulnerable during that type of end-game flight profile.

So yes, even this fairly basic, lower-performance hybrid anti-ship drone-missile system could prove to be a credible threat if paired with the right tactics. Above all else, it is yet another reminder of China's quest to build an impenetrable anti-access/area-denial fortress within the naval domain that reaches out far from its shores. This system would help make up the lower end of this overall strategy; traditional anti-ship missiles, both subsonic and supersonic, would make up the middle end, while anti-ship ballistic missiles and continued heavy investments in hypersonic technologies would make up up its high end.

China is not alone in a revived interest in wing-in-ground-effect capabilities. Iran has actually designed a far lower-end anti-ship system that leverages a similar concept, and it won't likely be their last. And Russia, historically the biggest believers in wing-in-ground-effect concepts, is also showing renewed interest in the technology. Who knows, maybe Moscow will follow China's lead and make a blended wing-in-ground-effect unmanned aircraft and missile concept of their own in the not-so-distant future.

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3550386/posts

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... we have a dedicated UAV-thread !!! PLEASE....*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*What's the Deal With China's Surface Skimming
Anti-Ship Drone-Missile Hybrid?*​
*Could this emerging weapon system become yet another effective threat layer in China's ever-expanding anti-access/area-denial maritime bubble?*​
By Tyler Rogoway - The Drive - May 4, 2017




The news that China is working on an anti-ship drone-missile hybrid of sorts has been bouncing around social media as of late, after a photo and details about the weapon surfaced recently. The system is centered around a wing-in-ground-effect optimized airframe—a concept made famous by the Soviet Union's enigmatic Ekranoplans, and in particular, the giant Caspian Sea Monster. Ground effect craft can efficiently skim very low over the ground at high speeds by leveraging the decreased drag and increased lift that occurs as a result of an aircraft's wings interacting with the air directly above the planet's surface. 

Although some were quick to think this weapon system is some sort of an elaborate unmanned combat air vehicle, that is *almost certainly not the case*. It seems pretty clear that it is far more *expendable missile* than anything else. After being launched from a shore battery, it would likely skim out to a target area at relatively high speed and very-low altitude. Then its *onboard radar seeker* would search for and prosecute an end-game attack solution of its target much like a standard anti-ship cruise missile. It would then slam into a ship and detonate what would be a far larger payload of explosives than a traditional anti-ship missile would carry.

The weapon is supposedly designed to fly as low as three feet (*0.91 meter*) above the water's surface for an hour and a half, and deliver a whopping 2,200-pound (998 kilograms) explosive payload onto its target. Overall, the weapon weighs 6,600 lbs (2,994 kgs) fully loaded. The system's seeker, engine, and possibly other components like its navigation system are likely ported over from existing, reliable anti-ship missile systems, such as the C-602/YJ-62, C-704, C-802/YJ-8 series of missiles.

So WHERE does this type of system _fit in with China's overall_ anti-access/area-denial strategy? First off, it offers yet *another threat layer* to China's multi-tiered naval defense capability, while at the same time being not too dissimilar to its existing shore-based anti-ship missile defenses. Where this system *differentiates itself* is likely in its range, payload—and to some degree, its detectability during its midcourse phase of flight.

_The Soviet Union's Ekranoplans, and especially the Caspian Sea Monster, have elevated the once obscure technology to near mythical levels:_






Because the system *blends unmanned air vehicle, missile, and wing-in-ground-effect concepts*, it can use lift to drastically increase its range and increase its overall size and load carrying capability compared to its traditional missile counterparts. This means more fuel and a larger explosive payload can be carried.

Most importantly, normal anti-ship missiles fly anywhere from low to high altitudes during their flight out to the target area, before dropping down to very low altitude for their terminal attack run—skimming over the horizon at their target and thus giving said target's defenses little time to react. This hybrid system would presumably stay at extremely low altitude throughout its entire flight profile following launch. Although the air is thick at low altitudes and drag is high, the wing-in-ground-effect design overcomes that drawback by providing copious amounts of lift and a "cushion" of air below the craft as it rips across the ocean's surface.

By staying so low throughout its flight, this missile-drone of sorts would remain harder to detect than higher-flying traditional missile systems, as it could consistently hide from radar among the reflective clutter of the ocean's surface. Massive leaps in radar capabilities have been realized in recent years, especially when it comes to active electronically scanned array (AESA) radar sets' "look-down/shoot-down" abilities. These technological leaps have made it much easier for fighters and airborne early warning and control aircraft to detect very-low flying targets—*but depending on the situation and the combat environment, the tactic of flying low still offers a substantial added degree of survivability*.

Additionally, not all combat aircraft are equipped with active electronically scanned array radar systems that excel in this unique niche. For older pulse Doppler radar sets, detecting and successfully shooting down very low-flying targets with small radar signatures can be extremely challenging. So for this new weapon system, staying not just low but a mere handful of feet above the waves at any given time throughout its flight profile means it stands a better chance of remaining undetected—or at the very least, unengaged—than normal anti-ship missile systems.

*Range is probably the biggest benefit of such a system.* Where a normal shore defense system's cruise missile could fly out 100 or 200 miles (161 or 322 kilometers), this thing could potentially reach distances of double or even triple that. With a 1.5-hour endurance, even if the system is only capable of say 300 miles (483 kilometers) per hour, that would give it a range of 450 miles (724 kilometers). If the craft can reach higher speeds, say 500 miles (805 kilometers) per hour, that range increases drastically to 750 miles (1,207 kilometers). That gives China a fairly potent (although lower-end) anti-access weapon system for contending navies to deal with during a time of conflict.

*There is also the swarm factor.* Although a sea-skimming threat that flies at subsonic speeds is not a high-end capability for well-defended surface combatants to deal with, *if used as part of a larger anti-access strategy, it could be deadly.* These missile-drones are not super high-tech craft and *are likely comparatively cheap to manufacture*, so China could potentially sling dozens or even hundreds of them in a large volley at a known area where enemy naval assets are lurking. *Combined with* aircraft, ship and submarine launched anti-ship weaponry, as well as China's budding anti-ship ballistic missile capabilities, *even the most well armed naval armadas*—like a US carrier strike group—*would likely be overwhelmed with targets to engage*. Considering how low this system stays throughout its flight profile, *it would be challenging to engage many of them at standoff ranges*. As a result, "leakers" could get through....and with 2,200 lbs (998 kgs) of explosives onboard, just one of these things could do a huge amount of damage to a targeted combat vessel.

_China's far more traditional C-602 anti-ship missile in action:_






At shorter ranges, say less than 200 miles (322 kilometers) from a coastline, traditional shore-based anti-ship missiles would be added to this threat cocktail. For instance, this weapon system may be very hard to deal with in *the Taiwan Strait combat environment*, and it may be able to be modified to attack fixed coastal targets as well as ships at sea. Depending on its performance capabilities, it may even be able to climb out of ground effect and bombard targets located inland, although it would be far more vulnerable during that type of end-game flight profile.

So yes, even this fairly basic, lower-performance hybrid anti-ship drone-missile system could prove to be a credible threat *if paired with the right tactics*. *Above all else, it is yet another reminder of China's quest to build an impenetrable anti-access/area-denial fortress within the naval domain that reaches out far from its shores.* This system would help make up the *lower end* of this overall strategy; traditional anti-ship missiles, both subsonic and supersonic, would make up the *middle end*, while anti-ship ballistic missiles and continued heavy investments in hypersonic technologies would make up up its *high end*.

China is not alone in a revived interest in wing-in-ground-effect capabilities. Iran has actually designed a far lower-end anti-ship system that leverages a similar concept, and it won't likely be their last. And Russia, historically the biggest believers in wing-in-ground-effect concepts, is also showing renewed interest in the technology. Who knows, maybe Moscow will follow China's lead and make a blended wing-in-ground-effect unmanned aircraft and missile concept of their own in the not-so-distant future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

This is merely one model of the large CH family. Why make such a big fuss over it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*It’s rumored Sharp Sword will be inducted into service.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861894050311426048
*The true face of the UCAV "Sharp Sword"*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861793057699758080







beijingwalker said:


> *China reveals 'Sharp Sword' stealth drone that can carry two TONNES of bombs*
> 
> *Drone has two internal bomb bays that could carry payload of about 4,400lbs*
> *Uses non-afterburning turbofan engine with serpentine inlet to mask from radar*
> *Sharp Sword could enter service as soon as 2019-2020 for numerous purposes*
> By Cheyenne Macdonald For Dailymail.com
> 
> PUBLISHED: 18:56 EST, 18 January 2017 | UPDATED: 19:27 EST, 18 January 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China has revealed a stealth drone dubbed ‘Sharp Sword’ that that could be capable of dropping more than 4,000 pounds of bombs. The unmanned aerial vehicle won second place in China’s National Science and Technology Advancement Prizes
> 
> 
> The stealthy unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) is being touted a huge win for Chinese aviation technology, Popular Science reports.
> 
> It was built by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and is equipped with two internal bomb bays.
> 
> This could carry a payload of roughly 4,400 pounds.
> 
> The 33-foot-long Sharp Sword craft has a wingspan of roughly 46 feet, and uses a non-afterburning WS-13 turbofan engine with serpentine inlet to mask it from enemy radar.
> 
> Sharp Sword first flew in November 2013, and has a similar appearance to a small B-2 flying wing bomber and the American X-47B.
> 
> And, a second, stealthier version may have begun flight tests last year, according to Popular Science.
> 
> These craft are able to pack the same amount of payload inside as a manned vehicle, but within a smaller space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was built by Aviation Industry Corporation of China, and is equipped with two internal bomb bays. This could carry a payload of roughly 4,400 pounds
> 
> They also have a longer range.
> 
> The craft could one day be used to for ‘first through the door’ combat missions against high-value targets, or act as an aerial tanker for other craft, according to Popular Science.
> 
> Just a few months ago, China unveiled its most powerful drone bomber, which can fly for two days without refuelling within a range of 15,000 miles.
> 
> The CH-5 unmanned aerial vehicle, China's largest combat drone, made its first flight last year and appears to be based on the US MQ-9 reaper.
> 
> But it was been made public for the first time at a military air show in the southern city of Zhuhai.
> 
> It is capable of carrying smart bombs, missiles and high-tech radar jammers, The Daily Star reports.
> 
> AsiaOne reportedly described the weapon as 'One of the most powerful unmanned combat aircraft in the world.'
> 
> Chief designer Shi Wen added: 'Several foreign nations have expressed intentions to purchase the CH-5 and we are in talks with them.'
> 
> The weapon was revealed during a major airshow in China which included the unveiling of the country's J-20 stealth fighter.
> 
> It was the latest sign of the growing sophistication of the China's military technology.
> 
> At least six prototypes have been produced, according to an annual report on the Chinese military issued by the Pentagon this year.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...Sharp-Sword-drone-carry-two-TONNES-bombs.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

China Is Building a Sea Skimming Anti Ship Drone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Makarena

that is not the drone, somebody posted it already in the UAV section if I'm not mistaken


----------



## samsara

Makarena said:


> that is not the drone, somebody posted it already in the UAV section if I'm not mistaken


Nope, *it's a drone as well as a missile!*

A ground-effect surface skimming anti-ship *Drone-Missile Hybrid*! 

The article by *Tyler Rogoway*, a few posts above, explains the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

A better image ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

星海军事 said:


> This is merely one model of the large CH family. Why make such a big fuss over it?



Are you refering to the group of drones under develpment at the 11th academy of CASC that, taken together, will form the backbone of the swarming tactics for future combat missions?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

samsara said:


> *It’s rumored Sharp Sword will be inducted into service.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861894050311426048
> *The true face of the UCAV "Sharp Sword"*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861793057699758080


"Sharp Sword" may become the 2nd stealth combat plane after the J-20 to be inducted to the PLAAF
继歼-20之后，中国利剑隐形无人攻击机，有可能成为中国空军入役的第二款隐形作战飞机。作为空军重点型号无人机，在通过相关的测试、验证、验收之后，有可能于近期正式生产立项。中国利剑，较国外同类型的神经元、雷神、X45C等，尺寸更大，内油更多。能够携带4枚500公斤或2枚1000公斤精确制导**，前往1000多公里外的战区上空，秘密滞空待机2个小时左右，随时对重要目标发起攻击。如果执行单纯的点对点，高-低-高，对地攻击任务，其作战半径可能超过1500公里。来自@草根设计师-CAD

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> "Sharp Sword" may become the 2nd stealth combat plane after the J-20 to be inducted to the PLAAF
> 继歼-20之后，中国利剑隐形无人攻击机，有可能成为中国空军入役的第二款隐形作战飞机。作为空军重点型号无人机，在通过相关的测试、验证、验收之后，有可能于近期正式生产立项。中国利剑，较国外同类型的神经元、雷神、X45C等，尺寸更大，内油更多。能够携带4枚500公斤或2枚1000公斤精确制导**，前往1000多公里外的战区上空，秘密滞空待机2个小时左右，随时对重要目标发起攻击。如果执行单纯的点对点，高-低-高，对地攻击任务，其作战半径可能超过1500公里。来自@草根设计师-CAD




Interesting, but why didn't we get any iamges of the real "Sharp Sword II" prototype ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

A set of nice CG of the "China's Sea-Skimming Anti-Ship Drone" 
(破航母编队防护新利器！中国地效无人机想象图)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

grey boy 2 said:


> A set of nice CG of the "China's Sea-Skimming Anti-Ship Drone"
> (破航母编队防护新利器！中国地效无人机想象图)



Very innovative, China should always explore uncharted territory for new concept of warfare if we want to leapfrog western nations instead of been a tail following.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*What Makes New Chinese Sea-Skimming Combat Drone Perfect for
South China Sea*​
Sputnik International - 2017-05-10 19:55 (updated 2017-05-10 21:14)




*Pictures have emerged on social media of a new Chinese anti-ship drone that uses ground effect technology to fly at an extremely low altitude above the water.*

The pictures show a flying vehicle with a set of forward canards and a pair of upward swept wings. The drone is painted in the blue camouflage of the Chinese Navy.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860208593265623040
According to an article on Defense Blog, the new sea-skimming drone will be able to fly as low as 50 cm above the surface of the water. It can reach a maximum altitude of 3,000 meters and has an endurance of 1.5 hours. The drone has a maximum takeoff weight of 3,000 kilograms and can carry a 1,000 kg load.

In an interview with Sputnik China, Russian military expert *Vasily Kashin* said that the available information *indicates that China is on the verge of creating a new type of weapon that would embody the anti-access and area denial (A2/AD) conception.*
​*Kashin said that the drone can take off from the water and this is why it is well suited for deployment to China-controlled islets and facilities in the South China Sea. Unlike planes, the drone could be used even if airstrips on those islands are destroyed.*​
"Its index name begins with CH, by analogy with Rainbow-type combat unmanned aerial vehicles. Probable, the new drone was developed by the 11th academy of the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC)," Kashin suggested.

Media reports do not provide details on the drone’s speed. Usually, ekranoplans cannot surpass 500-550 kph. The expert said that with a flight time of 1.5 hours the drone is expected to reach up to 600 kph and to be able to fly at 1-6 meters above the water.

*Kashin said that the drone has three main purposes. First, it is designed to deliver strikes at large surface targets. Second, it can be used for rapid torpedo attacks at long distances. Finally, the drone will be useful for isolating maritime areas. Due to its low altitudes, the drone will not be suitable for reconnaissance missions.*​
"Probably, for the first group of tasks it can carry a powerful warhead with a weight of up to 1,000 kilograms. In such a scenario, the drone is not reusable. It is slower than anti-ship missiles. At the same time, its low flight altitude will allow for traveling slightly touching the surface of the water," the expert said.

*Kashin also assumed that the unit cost of the new drone could be much lower than that of an anti-ship cruise missile, especially a supersonic missile, due to a cheaper design of its body and engine.*

The expert also pointed out that *China is also working on so-called swarming drone technology*. This concept refers to the use of an autonomous group of drones, which can intercommunicate and distribute roles on a mission. Similar technologies were used in Russian-developed heavy-anti-ship missiles, such as the Granit and the Vulkan.

*"In theory, despite its low flight speed, drones of the new type could operate in a group, distributing directions of attack between each other. Thus, they could breach the air defense of the enemy naval group. The drone could also be equipped with radio and electronic warfare devices and armored protection," Kashin said.*​
China Kicks Off Construction of its Biggest Amphibious Assault Ship

*Moreover, according to Kashin’s assumption, an attack by these new drones could be coordinated with the use of other weapons, including anti-ship cruise and ballistic missiles and combat aircraft.*

*The new drone can also carry torpedoes*, which makes it a kind of _*reusable anti-submarine missile*_, Kashin added.

*"In this scenario, the vehicle would fly to the target probable location area and drop a torpedo. Possibly, it could receive information on the target from an underwater monitoring system currently developed by China. It could also coordinate with anti-submarine aircraft," the expert said.*​
Furthermore, according to the expert, the new drone could hypothetically be used against ground targets, with the use of the Chinese version of the Russian-made Shkval torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

HSUAV

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

deleted


----------



## samsara

*CAC Cloud Shadow UAV* _during high altitude + cold weather testing_. Seems to be the same base, where Z-18A + Z-20 were tested in the early 2015 too.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/864819099330850816

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

China Airforce UAV unit with GJ-1 UACV.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> China Airforce UAV unit with GJ-1 UACV.
> 
> View attachment 398709
> View attachment 398710
> View attachment 398711
> View attachment 398712




Any info on where this unit is based ?


----------



## grey boy 2

Deino said:


> Any info on where this unit is based ?


Urumqi, PLAAF training base 报道发自乌鲁木齐，讲述了位于西部某少数民族省区空军某试验训练基地。报道所配图片显示，该基地装备了国产攻击-1型察打一体无人机。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Thanks a lot !


----------



## WarFariX



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Thanks guys ... for me one of the posts of the month!

The question now is are they from the known 151st Brigade or is this a new unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Some cool pictures of the Xingiang UAV regiment (无人机团)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866943178649227264

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866941302075604993
GJ-1 UAV of the PLAAF Reconnaissance Attack

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867047036314460162

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule

cirr said:


> HSUAV


Is HS means hypersonic sir it looking quite similar to science fiction movie STEALH drone"EDI" and I like that concept



samsara said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866943178649227264
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/866941302075604993
> GJ-1 UAV of the PLAAF Reconnaissance Attack
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867047036314460162


Already posted on previous page


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> Urumqi, PLAAF training base 报道发自乌鲁木齐，讲述了位于西部某少数民族省区空军某试验训练基地。报道所配图片显示，该基地装备了国产攻击-1型察打一体无人机。




Hmmm ...I have now contradicting reports. IMO more reliable reports note the PLAAF AB Uxxaktal (Bositeng Lake), where new hangars in the NW-corner would match these photos.


----------



## Deino

Here is finally a serial number visible: PLAAF WD-1K or GJ-1 78093 would be 178th Brigade.
But are they from the same unit ? 17x. Brigades are usually Flight Test & Training units (FTTC) ... or am I wrong.






__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867364132563144706
Another one identified ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Here is finally a serial number visible: PLAAF WD-1K or GJ-1 78093 would be 178th Brigade.
> But are they from the same unit ? 17x. Brigades are usually Flight Test & Training units (FTTC) ... or am I wrong.
> View attachment 398971
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867364132563144706
> Another one identified ...
> View attachment 398982



The same unit is on the cusp of receiving a new type of UAV:






http://www.81.cn/jmywyl/2017-05/26/content_7618886.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> The same unit is on the cusp of receiving a new type of UAV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.81.cn/jmywyl/2017-05/26/content_7618886.htm




Wing Loong II??


----------



## grey boy 2

Some nice pictures unveiled after these attack UAV has been deployed 5 years ago

中国军队的"天空之眼" 国产攻击一1型无人机部队列装5年后开始专题报道

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

onebyone said:


> *China developing wing in ground effect drone*
> brian wang | May 6, 2017 |
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is developing a new drone that uses ground effect technology to skim the surface of the ocean, allowing it to fly just eighteen inches off the water. The unmanned vehicle could be a challenging opponent for potential adversaries, some of whom would find it difficult to detect.
> 
> The new ultra-low altitude anti-ship unmanned system can fly as low as 50 cm above the sea, can reach a maximum altitude of 3,000 km, along with an endurance of 1.5 hours – depending on the flight profile. The maximum take-off weight (MTOW) is 3000 kilograms and can carry a 1000 kg load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/05/china-developing-wing-in-ground-effect-drone.html



Maybe its off topic, but I cannot help but saying, it should be named d!ckhead


----------



## cirr

grey boy 2 said:


> Some nice pictures unveiled after these attack UAV has been deployed 5 years ago
> 
> 中国军队的"天空之眼" 国产攻击一1型无人机部队列装5年后开始专题报道



5-year time lapse between bla bla and bla bla is the norm rather than the exception

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

Chinese switch blade ammunition, but I think it belongs here even though its not pure UAV. At MILEX 2017 expo: 

http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/38024980/4308177/4308177_original.jpg


And question please. its was one of the chinese stands at the expo, item on the right painted with blue and gray shades : http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/38024980/4309562/4309562_original.jpg

Does anyone now is there any chinese drone alike ?

It resembles belarussian design on this photo : http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/38024980/4305522/4305522_original.jpg

But, I dont know if its just a different paint, ot two different , but resembling designs, belarus and chinese ....


----------



## 星海军事

zestokryl said:


> Chinese switch blade ammunition, but I think it belongs here even though its not pure UAV. At MILEX 2017 expo:
> 
> http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/38024980/4308177/4308177_original.jpg
> 
> 
> And question please. its was one of the chinese stands at the expo, item on the right painted with blue and gray shades : http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/38024980/4309562/4309562_original.jpg
> 
> Does anyone now is there any chinese drone alike ?
> 
> It resembles belarussian design on this photo : http://ic.pics.livejournal.com/bmpd/38024980/4305522/4305522_original.jpg
> 
> But, I dont know if its just a different paint, ot two different , but resembling designs, belarus and chinese ....



I suppose they are the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Sina news:

China's solar-powered UAV can fly at an attutide of 200,000 m for months before landing:

http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/china/2017-06-01/doc-ifyfuzny1921260.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

More pictures of the solar power UAV (credits to meirenjiao) 天朝首款大型太阳能无人机成功完成20000米高空飞行



　　近日，我国自主研发的新型彩虹太阳能无人机圆满完成临近空间飞行试验。太阳能无人机具备超长航时特点，未来留空时间可长达数月至数年。此次试验成功，标志着我国已成为继美、英之后第三个掌握该技术的国家。转发祝贺！



(央视记者王刚)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Solar-powered craft can drone on for months, reaches new high*
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) 08:27, June 02, 2017


The Caihong drone flew over 20,000 meters high. [Photo provided to China Daily]

China's largest and most advanced solar-powered unmanned aircraft has set a domestic record for flight ceiling by reaching an altitude of over 20,000 meters, according to its designer.

The Caihong, or Rainbow, solar-powered drone, developed by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics, set the record during a test flight last week at an unidentified airport in Northwest China. It flew at an altitude of 20,000 meters long enough for the flight to be classified as a success, Shi Wen, head of unmanned aircraft development at the academy, said in an exclusive interview on Thursday.

He said the drone took off in the morning and flew back to the airport late at night. It will take several years for designers and engineers to improve and test the aircraft before it is delivered to users.

The aircraft is able to fly above a large area and features flexibility and good economy. Future improvements will enable it to remain aloft several months or even several years. Potential buyers mainly will be government departments and companies involved in communications, internet, Earth observation, emergency response and marine survey and inspection, according to Shi.

He declined to reveal the size of the drone, but earlier reports said a similar type aircraft developed by his team was 14 m long with a 45 m wingspan.

The designer explained that normally, a fuel-powered military drone can fly to a maximum altitude of up to 8,000 m while a handful of top surveillance drones like the Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk in the United States are capable of reaching altitudes of 18,000 m.

In the category of solar-powered drones, Chinese institutes have developed some experimental models, but they are smaller and technologically unsophisticated compared with the Caihong, and their highest operational altitudes are at thousands of meters, Shi said.

His comments were echoed by Wang Yangzhu, president of Beihang University's Unmanned System Institute and a senior drone expert. Wang said Beihang University in Beijing, Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics in Jiangsu province and Northwestern Polytechnical University in Shaanxi province had made experimental, solar-powered drones to verify technologies and their types "could hardly fly any higher than 10,000 m".

"Therefore, the Caihong has made a remarkable achievement," Wang noted.

Shi said the higher a solar-powered drone can fly, the longer it is able to remain in the sky because there are no clouds 20,000 m above the ground and the airflow there is stable. Thus, the drone can fully use its solar cells to generate power. As long as the solar power system works well, the aircraft can stay in the air as long as the controllers wish.

Previously, the US and United Kingdom developed solar-powered drones capable of flying as high as 20,000 m. The altitude record for a solar-powered drone, 29,524 m, was made by the US Helios Prototype, developed by AeroVironment Inc in California, in August 2001.

Drones made by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics have been used in more than 10 foreign countries, according to the academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

@cirr was kind and thoughtful, for my special interese in chinese drones, and sometimes hes been mentioned me in his entries as head up

I hope everything is ok, there were any of your activities lately. I been missing your contributions ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> @cirr was kind and thoughtful, for my special interese in chinese drones, and sometimes hes been mentioned me in his entries as head up
> 
> I hope everything is ok, there were any of your activities lately. I been missing your contributions ....



UCAV of a different kind

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> UCAV of a different kind
> 
> View attachment 401856
> View attachment 401857
> View attachment 401858







Is that a bomb or a missile?


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> Is that a bomb or a missile?




Looks like a mock-up of a small-diameter bomb ?


----------



## zestokryl

Those maybe can be built as a dual purpose , manned an unmanned one. For example, there is removable seat and human control module, and when it gets removed drone manual is installed along with oe device. But, in general this kind of aircrafts is no longer in wide use. Dedicated UAV helicopter designs are required, such as AV 500 accompanied with the future turboshaft recon and attack uav. This types are perfect for desert and and steppe battlefields

Anyhow, there cant be enough testing, evaluation and ideas in drone department. Its a prove of a chinese ingeniosity

@cirr , I m glad, everything is ok. Heats have begun around here, maybe its similar in China. Sometimes typing on a pc is difficult almost as moving cement sacks


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Those maybe can be built as a dual purpose , manned an unmanned one. For example, there is removable seat and human control module, and when it gets removed drone manual is installed along with oe device. But, in general this kind of aircrafts is no longer in wide use. Dedicated UAV helicopter designs are required, such as AV 500 accompanied with the future turboshaft recon and attack uav. This types are perfect for desert and and steppe battlefields
> 
> Anyhow, there cant be enough testing, evaluation and ideas in drone department. Its a prove of a chinese ingeniosity
> 
> @cirr , I m glad, everything is ok. Heats have begun around here, maybe its similar in China. Sometimes typing on a pc is difficult almost as moving cement sacks



Update

New record set by CETC for the number of fixed-wing UAV formation flight: 119

*119架！我国再次刷新固定翼无人机集群试验纪录*

10/06/2017

新华社北京6月10日电（记者胡喆） 记者从中国电子科技集团公司获悉，该集团成功完成了119架固定翼无人机集群飞行试验，刷新了此前2016年珠海航展披露的67架固定翼无人机集群试验记录，这标志着智能无人集群领域的又一突破，奠定了我国在该领域的领先地位。

试验中，119架小型固定翼无人机成功演示了*密集弹射起飞*、*空中集结*、*多目标分组*、*编队合围*、*集群行动*等动作。据了解，“集群智能”作为一种颠覆性技术，一直被各国视作无人系统人工智能的核心，是未来智能无人系统的突破口。大规模、低成本、多功能的无人机集群通过空中组网、自主控制、群智决策，可以应用于多种探测感知、应急通信等任务。

中国电科智能无人系统专家赵彦杰表示，自1917年无人机作为一种新型装备问世以来，100年后的今天，智能无人集群再一次成为“改变游戏规则”的颠覆性力量，以集群替代机动、数量提升能力、成本创造优势的方式，重新定义着未来力量运用的形态。

据介绍，随着人工智能、网络信息、微纳电子、先进平台、增材制造五大新兴技术的迅猛发展，智能无人集群将呈现系统智能化、网络极大化、节点极小化、平台多样化、成本低廉化五大特点，并加速推进智能无人集群向装备系列化、应用多样化、覆盖全域化快速发展。

http://news.ifeng.com/a/20170610/51225212_0.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> New record set by CETC for the number of fixed-wing UAV formation flight: 119



That implies big drones are also going to be deployed in formation, not now maybe , but ....

What a cunning plan . I am having scenes of Sharp Sword UCAV in formation over Pacific, passing by in the imagination. Boy what a smoking, demolished wreckages USA carriers are going to be turned to, by massive combined chinese attacks. UCAV packs are going to lead and give the final touch in the naval battle of future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese-built solar drone 'Rainbow' reaches 20,000 meters high *


CGTN
Published on Jun 13, 2017

China's first solar-powered unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) – domestically designed and manufactured – successfully reached an altitude of 20,000 meters during a test flight in the country's northwest regions. 

Named "Caihong" (CH), or "Rainbow" in English, the solar drone was developed by a research team from China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation.

China is the third country to have a working solar-powered drone that can reach near space heights, following "Helios" of the US and "Zephyr" of the UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oldman1

zestokryl said:


> That implies big drones are also going to be deployed in formation, not now maybe , but ....
> 
> What a cunning plan . I am having scenes of Sharp Sword UCAV in formation over Pacific, passing by in the imagination. Boy what a smoking, demolished wreckages USA carriers are going to be turned to, by massive combined chinese attacks. UCAV packs are going to lead and give the final touch in the naval battle of future



It is a good idea. To overwhelm the enemy with multiple drones and smart decoys.


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> Update
> 
> New record set by CETC for the number of fixed-wing UAV formation flight: 119
> 
> *119架！我国再次刷新固定翼无人机集群试验纪录*
> 
> 10/06/2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

The men behind the "CH" series UAV (CH无人机研制者)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

The awarded military UAV team of "Shenyang Aircraft Design Institute"
“航空工业沈阳飞机设计研究所无人作战飞机项目攻关团队”被中共辽宁省委宣传部等授予“辽宁好人·最美青年”荣誉称号！PS：该团队历经5年攻坚，矢志创新，先后突破了无人机“高隐身非常规布局”等4项代表世界先进水平的关键技术，实现了我国高端无人机技术的重大创新，创造了5个中国第一的佳绩。

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kompromat

Is this a Chinese UAV?



grey boy 2 said:


> The awarded military UAV team of "Shenyang Aircraft Design Institute"
> “航空工业沈阳飞机设计研究所无人作战飞机项目攻关团队”被中共辽宁省委宣传部等授予“辽宁好人·最美青年”荣誉称号！PS：该团队历经5年攻坚，矢志创新，先后突破了无人机“高隐身非常规布局”等4项代表世界先进水平的关键技术，实现了我国高端无人机技术的重大创新，创造了5个中国第一的佳绩。


----------



## zestokryl

I think last two photos are BAE Taranis, or Neuron and Taranis ....

Whats going on with CH 5, no word about it for quite a while ?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Horus said:


> Is this a Chinese UAV?


No those aren't. Notice the upper right hand corner "资料" meaning “file info”, the TV documentary was using non-Chinese UAV as samples for illustration.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

zestokryl said:


> I think last two photos are BAE Taranis, or Neuron and Taranis ....
> 
> Whats going on with CH 5, no word about it for quite a while ?





Horus said:


> Is this a Chinese UAV?





zestokryl said:


> I think last two photos are BAE Taranis, or Neuron and Taranis ....
> 
> Whats going on with CH 5, no word about it for quite a while ?


Just some pictures for reference of the similar type of UAV in progress

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

grey boy 2 said:


> The men behind the "CH" series UAV (CH无人机研制者)




Interesting ! Zhong Wei Airport - Ningxia (https://www.bing.com/maps?&ty=18&q=...88822889500~&cp=37.569321~105.153648&v=2&sV=1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zhongwei_Shapotou_Airport)

Is it there as a factory airport or for test related to a customer ? These guys don't look like PLA personnel.

Deino


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing Loong II at the Paris Air Show (中国翼龙2无人机亮相巴黎航展！秀超强挂载能力)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Near-space test shows the bright future of China's solar-powered drone*

2017-06-22 09:09

Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

The chief engineer of China's first solar-powered unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) the Caihong (CH) has confidently claimed that his team aims to best their U.S. rivals in the future.

Just a week after the CH's first successful near-space test flight at an altitude of over 20 kilometers, Shi Wen told the Global Times that they "are confident we can catch up with and even surpass our U.S. competitors" because his team "might take the lead in the large-scale commercialization of solar-powered drones," as they "will gain late-mover advantage from the combination with China's advanced wireless network and big data technologies."

Shi's team is under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), and the corporation announced on June 13 that the CH flew smoothly in near-space for over 15 hours, finishing its scheduled path before landing securely.

The near-space region, which lies 20 to 100 kilometers above sea level, contains thin air that reduces the performance of traditional fuel-powered aircraft engines.

"We have two main goals for the future. The first is to extend the time it can stay in the air to weeks, months and even years, and the second is to realize endurance flight in the zone between 15 and 30 kilometers," Shi said.

The UAV will perform as a "quasi-satellite" in the future by providing data relay services. It is also expected to be used as "an airborne Wi-Fi hub" to provide convenient mobile telecommunications and Internet access for remote areas and islands, saving on the huge construction and maintenance costs of traditional infrastructure, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Shi said the CH will also be able to conduct land surveys, monitor disasters and also have military applications. "In earthquakes, floods or forest fires in which telecommunications have been damaged, solar-powered drones can maintain communication in the affected areas," he said.

"We are targeting three main areas. 4G/5G global hotspot communication, marine monitoring and earth observation," Shi said, adding that his team has already received business inquiries from abroad.

*Chasing the U.S.*

However, the U.S. has had solar-powered drones for years, successfully conducting its first near-space test flight around two decades ago.

The Pathfinder Plus and the Helios were two innovative U.S. solar- and fuel cell-powered UAVs. AeroVironment, Inc. developed the vehicles under NASA's Environmental Research Aircraft and Sensor Technology (ERAST) program.

According to NASA's official website, from 1998 to 2001, the Pathfinder Plus and the Helios conducted their first near-space tests, the Pathfinder Plus reaching an altitude of over 24 kilometers and the Helios getting up to nearly 30 kilometers.

"Nevertheless, these two drones didn't realize overnight flights due to the limitations of technology available at that time. Currently the CH is at the same level as those two U.S. drones and in some areas the CH is even better, though the time gap between us is huge," Shi said.

The U.S. has not conducted any further solar-powered drone test flights after the Helios program, which has given China a chance to catch up. Shi added, "We will keep chasing the records that the U.S. has already achieved; those the U.S. hasn't achieved, we will try to achieve before them in the future."

According to an inside source who requested anonymity, China plans to undertake days-long solar-powered flight soon.

*Military use*

"Solar-powered drones can also be used by the military. They can fill a gap in existing surveillance and monitoring equipment because they can stay in the air longer than normal UAVs and provide more accurate information with higher definition than spy satellites," said Song Zhongping, a military expert and People's Liberation Army veteran.

In February 2016, the UK purchased two Zephyr solar-powered drones from Airbus, and these drones allow the UK to spy on targets for months at a time, the London-based Telegraph reported.

Shi said that the CH has advantages over the Zephyr, as although the Zephyr can stay in the air for a fortnight, the CH will go higher and carry a greater payload.

On June 10, the U.S.-based National Interest magazine published an article titled "China Might Have a New Way to Sink U.S. Aircraft Carriers" which claimed China's solar-powered drones can track and provide updated targeting information to its anti-ship ballistic missiles while the weapon is in flight.

But Song said this kind of mission is not very realistic as the CH would be vulnerable to enemy fire if it moves too far from Chinese territory, so it will likely take on mainly defensive tasks.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-22/262423.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Industrial drones at Paris Airshow

http://breakingdefense.com/2017/06/chinese-drones-at-paris-air-show-2017/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CETC's Type KLC-11 SAR for drones

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils new laser system for shooting down drones*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 17:08, June 23, 2017




Scientists at the China Academy of Engineering Physics (CAEP) announced recently that they have perfected a laser gun capable of shooting down drones flying at low altitudes. The laser system performed well during experiments and tests, shooting down over 30 small aircraft, said a CAEP employee.

The laser gun disables drones after shooting lasers that burn and erode the target’s surface and functional parts. In this way, it interferes with the drone's remote control and navigation system. The system can destroy targets within five seconds, causing no collateral damage. A single system defense set can cover an area of 12 square kilometers.

In April, 19 drones flying illegally over various Chinese airports forced many flights to be canceled. Though China has required civilian drones weighing more than 250 grams to be registered under real names since June 1, experts nevertheless warn that occasional hostile flights cannot be prevented.

The laser system has become a popular way to counter these drone issues. It can be dismantled for easier transportation. In addition, in order to effectively detect and guide the laser system, a complementary radar system is designed to work with the laser. The laser system is the first of its kind in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

The only Middle East country that has been using "Wing Loong" is Qatar air force, all others are using CH-4 
目前中东国家选用“翼龙”的主要是卡塔尔空军。埃及、伊拉克和沙特阿拉伯都已经购买了中国航天科技集团的CH-4无人机系统。伊拉克使用这种系统广泛打击ISIS组织，而沙特则用它在也门与胡塞武装作战。今年3月，中国航天科技集团宣布将在沙特设厂，生产至少300架CH-4无人机。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*SF Express gets green light for drone package deliveries*
Huang Shan _China Plus_ Published: 2017-06-30 15:57:52

The major Chinese logistics company SF Express has been given the legal go-ahead for drone package deliveries, the first company to receive official permission for such a service, reports thepaper.cn.



An SF Express worker picks up a package delivered by a small drone. [Photo: guancha.cn]

The company can now deliver packages in its logistics demonstration area covering five villages and towns in Nankang District, Ganzhou City of Jiangxi Province.

After a package is loaded onto the drone, the route information is programmed in, and the UAV will make the delivery by itself.

SF Express teamed up with domestic drone maker Xaircraft in 2013 to test Unmanned Aerial Vehicles or UAVs.

It's reported that SF Express has developed a variety of drone models, for different business scenarios, which can carry loads of up to 5-25 kg, with a maximum range of 15-100 km.



SF Express carries out the first business operational flight of its drones in Ganzhou City of Jiangxi Province, on June 29, 2017. [Photo: 163.com]

Industry insiders say the Chinese logistics giant is planning to build an airport in Ezhou City in Hubei Province, to act as a domestic and international core hub, which can be connected with regional centers, to cover China's major economically developed areas.

Drones are expected to come into their own in remote areas where conventional means of delivery struggle.

"Drone delivery services can improve efficiency, as they won't be bothered by difficult terrain and traffic congestion. On the other hand, it shows a major technological breakthrough in energy-saving, by doing away with vehicle depreciation, road tolls and fuel costs," SF express investor and expert Zhao Xiaomin, told The Paper.

Zhao Xiaomin added that this service will lead to the upgrading of logistics automation, through the integration of the Internet of Things with the Internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

So is this a second Divine Eagle airframe or has the first one from SAC/Shenyang been transported to GAIC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## HRK

yusheng said:


> View attachment 409063


name of this drone ....??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

HRK said:


> name of this drone ....??




Harrier III



Deino said:


> So is this a second Divine Eagle airframe or has the first one from SAC/Shenyang been transported to GAIC?
> 
> View attachment 409027
> View attachment 409028




Better ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

HRK said:


> name of this drone ....??


in Chinese 鹞鹰-3,
属鹰科(Accipitridae)鹞亚科(Circinae)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 星海军事

LRIP CH-5 made its maiden flight today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## onebyone

星海军事 said:


> LRIP CH-5 made its maiden flight today.


 clip please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Its a lovely CH 5, I been worrying about you sweet baby luv. Eight months after the air show it was about time lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Reportedly the CH-5 serial/production version had its maiden flight today ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885778985405353988

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885784795774570496

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*China's CH-5 drone completes trial flight*

2017-07-15 08:36

Xinhua _Editor: Wang Fan_





(Photo/Xinhua)

*The mass-production model* of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Rainbow 5", completed its trial flight in north China's Hebei Province Friday.

Introduced at an international airshow in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai last year, the CH-5 can conduct reconnaissance, surveillance, patrol, target positioning and strike missions, according to its developer.

"We've made several modifications after its debut, and its comprehensive functions are among the world's best," said Shi Wen, chief engineer of the Rainbow drone project at the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics.

*The CH-5 has a wingspan of 21 meters and is capable of carrying up to 1,000 kg of equipment. It can stay in the air for 60 hours with a range of more than 10,000 kilometers,* Shi said

The CH-5 can also be used for civilian purposes such as resource surveying, marine environmental protection, disaster survey, marine law enforcement and emergency responses, Shi said.

"We will conduct more trial flights and might add fine changes to meet needs of various customers. We believe it will be a success in domestic and international markets," he added.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/07-15/265494.shtml

Th interesting details are of course always in report in Chinese:

[量产型彩虹五无人机首飞成功]14日下午，翼展21米、一身灰色的量产型彩虹五无人机在河北某机场跑道上滑行起飞，成功完成首次试飞。

这标志着自2016年珠海航展上首次亮相后，我国自主研发的中高端大型“察打一体”无人机彩虹五正式进入批量生产阶段，为后续产品交付和合同签订奠定了良好基础。（新华社记者白国龙）

新闻延伸：“彩虹五号”属于中低空长航时无人机，可以执行侦察和打击任务，全身采用复合材料制成，翼展超过20米，可以在空中巡航超过30小时，起飞重量可达3吨，具有900公斤左右的载重能力，这些技术性能使它具有更强的作战能力。航天科技集团十一院十一部总体室主任兰文博介绍称，这些任务载荷可以将侦察范围从原来的二三十公里提升到80公里，可以在一个较远的距离发现目标、攻击目标，让自己远离危险源。

据了解，在中低空长航时无人机领域，最大起飞重量一般在1.5吨以下，目前国际上仅有“捕食者B”系列无人机和“彩虹五号”属于同一量级。除了军事用途以外，“彩虹五号”还可以在广阔的国土资源勘测和海上巡逻搜救方面发挥巨大作用。

专家表示，*“彩虹五号”体型的量变未来可能带来作战模式质的变化。据报道，“彩虹五号”相比“彩虹四号”的装载能力提高了2.5倍，除在机翼下方可以装载更多弹药，更大变化在于机头的那个“大脑袋”，由于空间更加富余，研制人员可在里面安装更加先进的雷达，甚至可以安装一部透视雷达。欧忠明表示，这将改变未来反恐作战的方式。恐怖分子藏身在树丛或房屋里，要对其进行打击，首先需要穿透墙体对里面的人员进行确认，这就需要无人机具有更先进的任务载荷。据报道，目前，无人机在执行这类任务时，依然需要依靠地面侦察人员的情报，一旦有了透视雷达，“彩虹五号”就可以自己探测确认了。此外，“彩虹五号”还可以搭载通讯指挥设备，和其他无人机共同编组，成为机群的指挥官。兰文博介绍称，由于“彩虹五号”运载能力比较强，可以搭载一个卫星通讯设备，与“彩虹四号”或“彩虹三号”进行编队出击，地面控制站可以通过“彩虹五号”向“彩虹四号”和“彩虹三号”发送指令，大幅提升无人机的作战性能。它还可以搭载一些电子战设备，对地面的雷达通讯节点进行压制，可对编队内的其他无人机进行保护。*

The drone's 1-metric-ton payload capacity enables it to bring as many as 24 missiles on a single mission, strong enough to take out a convoy of armored vehicles.

The unmanned aircraft is also able to carry an airborne early warning system to act as a platform for regional surveillance and battlefield command and control. It also can carry electronic warfare instruments to collect electronic intelligence and to jam enemy communications or radar.

Moreover, the CH-5 can detect underwater targets such as submarines when mounted with certain devices, Shi said.

The CH-5 can also use high-resolution cameras, radar and radio transmitters to serve a wide range of civilian and public sectors.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Deino said:


> Reportedly the CH-5 serial/production version had its maiden flight today ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885778985405353988
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885784795774570496



Not look impressive at all, it's too classic.


----------



## Han Patriot

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Not look impressive at all, it's too classic.


This is perfect to use at the Tibetan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amember

CH-5 Flight test

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

If someone remembers CH 5 actually had maiden flight in september of 2015. But, then it had different form of nose section. CH 5 in current form was displayed at the air show. Probably not only nose section, but the whole fuselage was reengineered

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The mass-production model of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Caihong (Rainbow) 5", prepares to land in an airport after its trial flight in north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Introduced at an international airshow in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai last year, the CH-5 can conduct reconnaissance, surveillance, patrol, target positioning and strike missions, according to its developer. (Xinhua/Bai Guolong)





The mass-production model of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Caihong (Rainbow) 5", prepares to take off during its trial flight in north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Introduced at an international airshow in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai last year, the CH-5 can conduct reconnaissance, surveillance, patrol, target positioning and strike missions, according to its developer. (Xinhua/Bai Guolong)





The mass-production model of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Caihong (Rainbow) 5", completes its trial flight in north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Introduced at an international airshow in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai last year, the CH-5 can conduct reconnaissance, surveillance, patrol, target positioning and strike missions, according to its developer. (Xinhua/Bai Guolong)





The mass-production model of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Caihong (Rainbow) 5", completes its trial flight in north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Introduced at an international airshow in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai last year, the CH-5 can conduct reconnaissance, surveillance, patrol, target positioning and strike missions, according to its developer. (Xinhua/Bai Guolong)





Working staff prepares the trial flight of the mass-production model of China's unmanned aerial vehicle CH-5, or "Caihong (Rainbow) 5", in north China's Hebei Province, July 14, 2017. Introduced at an international airshow in the southern Chinese city of Zhuhai last year, the CH-5 can conduct reconnaissance, surveillance, patrol, target positioning and strike missions, according to its developer. (Xinhua/Bai Guolong)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

So this is the 2nd large solar-powered drone in development - this time by CASIC 

*Company developing a solar-powered drone*

2017-07-21 10:10

China Daily_Editor: Li Yahui_

*Craft would be capable of staying airborne for a week, developer says*

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the nation's largest missile-maker, is developing a solar-powered unmanned aircraft capable of staying in the sky for a week.

The drone, which has yet to be named, will *look much like a conventional fixed-wing plane* and will be propelled by an electric motor and solar batteries. It will be able to operate for a week at an altitude of more than 20,000 meters, Ma Hongzhong, director of CASIC's Unmanned Aircraft Institute, said in an interview on Thursday.

The drone's wingspan will be about 25 meters and its maximum takeoff weight will be around 200 kilograms, he said, adding that the drone's first flight will be made soon.

Development started two years ago－a joint effort of Ma's institute and *a research team from Europe*, he said. He declined to provide details about the European partner.

"We are working with the European team to develop technologies and equipment for the plane. After the development is finished, my institute will be responsible for its marketing and sales," Ma said, adding that the State Oceanic Administration and the China Meteorological Administration have agreed to employ the aircraft for maritime emergency response and typhoon forecasting.

In the future, the drone will also be tasked with relaying communication signals and locating mineral resources because of its extended flight endurance at high altitude, he said.

Experts said there are no clouds at 20,000 meters or higher and the air at that altitude is stable, so the drone can take full advantage of its solar cells. As long as the solar power system works well, the aircraft can stay in the air as long as the controllers wish.

*Ma said the institute plans to develop a series of solar-powered drones based on the first design. Future models will be larger and be capable staying airborne for a month*, he said.

*The China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics in Beijing has also developed a large solar-powered drone and is flight-testing it.*

The United States and United Kingdom have already developed solar-powered drones capable of flying as high as 20,000 meters. The altitude record for such aircraft－29,524 meters－was set by the Helios Prototype developed by AeroVironment Inc in California, in August 2001.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/07-21/266216.shtml

@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## zestokryl

Chinese company X control presents the family of helicopter twin rotor UAVs , Mk - Master Key, at the MAKS 2017

http://forum.militaryparitet.com/viewtopic.php?id=17628 

Mk-18 (MTOW 18 кg), Mk-18 the smallest drone, payload up to 12 кг. Electric engine, up to 6 hours autonomy, ceiling 4000 m

Mk-50 (MTOW 52 кg), 

Mk-200 (MTOW 200 кg, available in 2018) и

Mk-900 (MTOW 1100 кg, available in 2019 ) . Payload more than 650 kg, autonomy up to 6 hours, ceiling 7000 m 

Armed modification, possible in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OguzSenturk

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890630139746308096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

OguzSenturk said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890630139746308096


Any news ?? That image alone is old ...


----------



## cirr

*Come see China's new hexacopters and self-detonating drones*

What the People's Liberation Army has up its sleeve.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 7 hours ago






*CH-901*
This display at the Military Museum indicates that the 20-pound CH-901 drone, which can be used as a loitering munition, is in service with the People's Liberation Army (PLA). Behind it is a smaller recon unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that's launched from the smaller tubes on the 4X4 launch armored fighting vehicle (AFV).
_Oedo Soldier_

As part of its celebration of the People's Liberation Army, the Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution in Beijing is showing off a range of exciting exhibitions, offering a peek into the PLA's new self-propelled artillery, cruise missiles, ballistic missile launchers, and—perhaps most notably—tactical unmanned aerial systems.

First up, there's official confirmation that the CH-901 "kamikaze" loitering attack munitions (a short-ranged mini-drone) is in use by the PLA. First publicly displayed at the DSA 2016 arms fair, CH-901 is a 20-pound, fixed-wing drone with a flight speed range of 9 to 90 miles per hour. It's got a 1.2-mile-range electro optical camera for reconnaissance (it can be recovered this way) and/or it can crash into enemy targets, detonating its warhead. It is comparable to the American Aerovironment "Switchblade" used by Special Operations. At the Military Museum, a 4X4 armored fighting vehicle (AFV) is armed with a pop-up hatch that carries eight CH-901 pneumatically launch tubes. The launcher also has four launch tubes for a smaller fixed-wing reconnaissance UAV. The CH-901 launcher is likely to be used by lighter units like Special Operations, or amphibious and airborne troops, which cannot always count on conventional air and artillery support.





*SLIDE AND LAUNCH*
These tactical hexacopters can be deployed for launch by sliding their rack on the AFV backdoor, and use them to support company/battalion operations.
_Oedo Soldier, via Weibo._

Another 4X4 AFV had an even more interesting cargo: three large hexacopter drones, with collapsible rotor-housing struts. Carried on a slide-out rack deployed out of the rear infantry exfiltration door of the vehicle, each hexacopter is about 4 feet tall, with a wingspan of about 6 and a half feet and a large dome camera mounted on the main body. 

Judging by the performance of other similarly-sized hexacopters—like the 33-pound JSSG hexacopter—this reconnaissance vehicle would have a range of about 6-9 miles, a flight altitude of over 3,000 feet, top speed of 50 miles per hour and enough battery life for 1 hour of flight time. The setting suggests that the hexacopters would likely be deployed at the battalion or company level, and be used for communications and reconnaissance purposes. 





*TACTICAL DRONES*
The hexacopter, like the fixed wing UAV in front of it, are both used for tactical information gathering by Chinese troops.
_Oedo Soldier_

Next to the hexacopter carrier display was another tactical unmanned aircraft system of interesting design. The systems is 2 meter wide flying wing with its electric propellers facing down, suggesting that it could be a tilt rotor drone with vertical take off and conventional flight capabilities. The putative tilt rotor tactical drone is also likely to be carried by another 4X4 AFV. 

The display fits well within the wider vision of the PLA. The planned integration of unmanned systems into the tactical level—in addition to cutting the total number of ground troops to increase resources per capita—suggests the army is hoping to delegate responsibility and initiatives to lower-level officers, in light of the increasingly chaotic battlefields seen in Iraq and Ukraine. 

http://www.popsci.com/china-new-drones-army-hexacopters#page-2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zarvan

*Details of Chinese sea-skimming lethal drone prototype emerge*
*Kelvin Wong* - IHS Jane's Missiles & Rockets
28 July 2017






The CH-T1/Unmanned Ground Effect Air Vehicle demonstrator seen in flight during an undated demonstration. Source: Jane’s sources

_Jane’s_ sources have shed new light on a hitherto unseen anti-ship weapon/unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV)-like system – centred around a wing-in-ground-effect optimised airframe – that was initially circulated on Chinese internet discussion forums around May 2017 in a Mandarin language brochure with a redacted product designation.

Developed by defence prime China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation's (CASC's) China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA) subsidiary, the system has been given the product designation of CH-T1, although it is understood that the company prefers to identify it as the Ground Effect UAV (GEUAV) demonstrator.

The forward segment of the 5.8 m long GEUAV demonstrator is shaped like a conventional missile, with a cylindrical fuselage capped by an ogival nosecone where the radar seeker is located. Towards the rear is an unconventionally designed main body featuring two thick, long chord but short-span stubby wing structures running along the sides of its belly that combine to form a continuous wing-like undersurface. Two small outer wings can be found at the front of the main stub wings, along with upwards cranked V-tailfins at the rear that have an overall span of 3.8 m.

The air vehicle has a specified maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 3,000 kg – although the prototype weighed significantly less during trials as it only carried partial payloads and fuel loads – and achieves take-off via rocket assisted catapult launch. It can be powered by either a turbojet or turbofan engine, which enables it to travel at a maximum speed of Mach 0.65 (802 km/h) while cruising at terrain hugging altitudes of 1–6 m. The engine draws its air from an intake located on top of its main body to avoid ingesting sea spray during low level flight overwater.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(310 of 810 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/72680/details-of-chinese-sea-skimming-lethal-drone-prototype-emerge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

Several Soar Dragon UAVs with low-visibility painting have been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Several Soar Dragon UAVs with low-visibility painting have been delivered.



Any info on to what unit and branch? ... And I hope for images soon.


----------



## cirr

Soon you guys can bomb the sh1t out of your foes in the comfort of your living room






*China’s CASC plans app-based control system for Cai Hong UAVs*
*
Kelvin Wong* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review

03 August 2017





CASC engineers ready a pair of CH-4 strike-capable reconnaissance UAVs for a flight test in northwestern China. The company is developing an app-based interface to simplify higher order UAV operations. Source: IHS Markit/Kelvin Wong

Engineers at the Beijing-based China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) platform, systems, and technology business unit of defence prime China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), are developing a new app-based UAV management system specifically designed to reduce the complexities of operating larger, multirole air vehicles in the medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) class.

_Jane’s_ sources revealed that such an effort had been under way since 2014 and the company aims to have early software builds ready for field trials “in the near future”. It is expected that the yet-to-be-named app-based system will be made available as an option for the company’s flagship products such as the Cai Hong 4 (Rainbow 4, or CH-4) – which is already in service a number of countries in Central Asia and the Middle East – and the recently market-ready CH-5 strike-capable reconnaissance MALE UAVs when fully developed.

A company official briefed _Jane’s_ that the proposed management system takes the form of open architecture software that exploits the high level of automation that is already inherent in the company’s UAV platforms – which are already capable of automatic take-off and landing and autonomous navigation – to enable an operator to assign tasks to one or multiple platforms using easily identifiable app icons.

“*Our app-based approach is designed to increase the effectiveness of UAV missions by raising operator focus from the level of tactical operation to that of supervision*,” the official explained. “*By automating most, if not all tactical functions, we are also aiming to ease the cognitive burden on operators, enabling them to supervise and command multiple concurrent UAV missions without losing effectiveness.*”

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*

http://www.janes.com/article/72866/china-s-casc-plans-app-based-control-system-for-cai-hong-uavs

@zestokryl

To read the full article, Client Login

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Zarvan

*China's CH-4 armed reconnaissance UAV receives upgrades*






An upgraded CH-4 reconnaissance/strike unmanned aerial vehicle, which can be identified by a more pronounced bulged nose section, being readied for a live-fire test with AR-1 and AR-2 anti-armour missiles at an undisclosed facility in northwest China. Source: IHS Markit/Kelvin Wong

Chinese defence firm China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) has incorporated a number of enhancements to its Cai Hong 4 (Rainbow 4, or CH-4) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that are now fully validated and available as options in its export product portfolio, _Jane's_ has learned during a demonstration in northwest China in late July.

The CH-4 is a medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE)-class, strike-capable reconnaissance platform that has been developed by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), and is in service with a number of military forces in Central Asia and the Middle East.

According to the latest official specifications provided by CAAA, the CH-4 has a maximum take-off weight of 1,330 kg and a payload capacity of 345 kg. Glass fibre-based composite materials are used extensively to construct the 8.5 m-long main body and 18 m span wings, reducing the overall weight of the air vehicle as well as its radar cross-section (RCS).

_Jane's_ understands that the CH-4 is presently powered by a 100 hp-class piston engine, which drives a three-bladed variable pitch pusher propeller and enables the air vehicle to achieve cruise and maximum speeds of up to 180 km/h and 235 km/h respectively, with a maximum endurance of up to 40 hours. It typically performs its missions at altitudes of 3,000–5,000 m (9,842–19,685 ft), although it is capable of operating up to a service ceiling of 7,200 m.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options:　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(254 of 890 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/72877/china-s-ch-4-armed-reconnaissance-uav-receives-upgrades

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

"National Target Signature Research and Experimental Center"

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> "National Target Signature Research and Experimental Center"




It that where the J-20 is mounted on that RCS-pole ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> "National Target Signature Research and Experimental Center"



Interesting! The leftmost photo shows what could be the Sharp Sword; is it true that the Sharp Sword is about to enter mass production (as per rumors)?


----------



## Deino

SinoSoldier said:


> Interesting! The leftmost photo shows what could be the Sharp Sword; is it true that the Sharp Sword is about to enter mass production (as per rumors)?




But it looks different - revised ? - to the original Sharp Sword !



星海军事 said:


> "National Target Signature Research and Experimental Center"




Like I thought at first: Taken at the same RCS teststand at Gaobeidian (39.370868 N 115.927317 E)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* Manufacturers develop technology to detect drones, prevent illegal flying *
By Li Ruohan Source:Global Times Published: 2017/8/10 21:38:39

Chinese manufactures have developed technologies to detect and regulate illegal drone flying, said drone experts, adding that the technologies should be fully used by regulators to ensure the safety of civil aviation.

"Currently, the technologies developed by domestic and foreign companies can spot and locate the majority of drones flying in China," Li Anping, head of the OET Radio Spectrum Technology Institute under the State Radio Monitoring Center, told the Global Times on Thursday.

The equipment include a network that could detect and force a drone to leave a protected region and "electromagnetic guns" which could send electromagnetic interference signals to block the user's control of drones and force the vehicle to land on the ground, according to Li.

A similar gun, priced at 250,000 yuan ($37,530), was used by police in Wuhan, Central China's Hubei Province during a soccer match in March to drive away six drones, local newspaper Changjiang Daily reported.

Moreover, the technology could also identify the users and their location, with the margin of error ranging from dozens to one hundred meters, depending on the power of the signal and ground settings, Li told the Global Times.

China has witnessed a rapid growth in drone sales in recent years. In 2016, around 390,000 drones were sold in the country and the number is expected to surpass 3 million in 2019, financial newspaper National Business Daily reported on June 27.

However, illegal drone flying, especially by drone enthusiasts, has also affected normal flights and raised safety concerns.

In April, several drones illegally flew around the Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan Province, forcing up to 100 flights to land at alternative airports, the National Business Daily reported.

Meanwhile, some drones are used to peep into military facilities as they are harder to detect and could enter regions with complex terrain, said experts, calling on regulators to fully use the anti-drone technology to enhance safety of civil aviation and protect military facilities.

Drone manufacturers also need to take responsibility, such as installing "electronic barriers" on their products, Hou Min, a deputy director of the Aircraft Owners and Pilots Association of China, told the Global Times.

An "electronic barrier" installed in the drone could automatically block the vehicle from entering a protected region, such as airports and military facilities, according to Hou.

As drones are widely popular among the young generation, the education on legal drone flying must start from school, he added.

To better regulate the sector, China's aviation authorities released a draft regulation on Wednesday that requires businesses operating drones, such as those using drones to spray fertilizer and taking photos, to apply for a permit for the operation.

The draft also requires the business applicant to be a Chinese national. Those who operate drone-training businesses must get authorization from the authorities, the document said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*How China’s cutting-edge drones are transforming the nation*
From monitoring pollution to displaying ‘fireworks’ to revolutionising farming, the sky’s the limit for these hi-tech flying machines

PUBLISHED : Saturday, 12 August, 2017, 8:03pm
UPDATED : Saturday, 12 August, 2017, 8:02pm
Stephen Chen​
In a small industrial area of Dongguan, a city in southern China’s Guangdong province, a drone hovers 150m above the ground. The IntelFlight device, equipped with a sensor that detects eight types of air pollutant, is collecting data after a resident reported an unpleasant odour to the environmental authorities.

After circling for about 20 minutes, the drone transmits the information it has collected to a monitor held by its pilot in the form of a digital map with different coloured markings. A series of red dots on the map indicate the areas emitting the highest concentrations of volatile organic compounds and after studying them, the environmental inspectors quickly locate the source of the pollution – a plastics factory with a concealed chimney.

“With the help of drones, any resident can now pick up their phone and stop pollution within hours,” said Fang Jiawei, a product manager at Guangdong IntelFlight UAV, which provides drone services to the Dongguan government.

Dongguan, one of the world’s biggest manufacturing hubs, is home to more than 300,000 factories making everything from shoes to smartphones, and all crammed into a region about the size of Hong Kong. About 200 environmental inspectors oversee the plants’ emissions.

The use of pollution-detecting drones has helped the city identify and punish tens of thousands of polluting factories, and cut the number of smoggy days to just 12 last year from 104 in 2015, when the devices were introduced as part of an environmental clean-up campaign, according to the local environmental protection bureau.

In the past, residents would regularly don face masks on the streets to protect themselves from the smog. But the practice has since waned as the city’s air quality is now ranked among the best in China. The average PM2.5 level – the small polluting particles deemed most harmful to health – is 35 micrograms per cubic metre, close to that of downtown Paris.

“We’re not just impressed by the results, we’re shocked,” Fang said.

*Clean ‘fireworks’*

Drones are being used not only to detect pollution, but also to curb emissions. They are even transforming the thousand-year-old Chinese tradition of setting off fireworks, which are notorious for producing as much air pollution as they do noise.

At the global premiere of Hollywood action franchise _Transformers: The Last Knight_ in Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong province, last month, Chinese drone firm Ehang used 100 of its devices for a “fireworks” performance lasting several minutes. The flights of the unmanned aerial vehicles were synchronised to create patterns in the sky, including one of the face of Optimus Prime, a central character in the film.




In February, Ehang set a world record when it used 1,000 drones to fill the night sky with brilliant colours and dazzling patterns at an event to mark the end of the Lunar New Year holiday in Guangzhou. The use of such clean, reusable “drone fireworks” might one day replace traditional rockets and bangers altogether, the company said on its website.

“[We’ve used] a hi-tech product to transform a [traditional] show,” Ehang said in reference to the Lunar New Year event. “As people’s environmental awareness grows, they will find ‘drone fireworks’ not only safer and cleaner than traditional ones, but also more exciting and more beautiful.”

China is the world’s biggest producer and user of fireworks, manufacturing more than a million tonnes of them every year, according to industrial estimates. Despite their popularity, they produce huge amounts of harmful pollutants, like sulphur dioxide, and have been blamed for the annual peak in winter air pollutant levels in many Chinese cities, according to the environmental authorities.

*Applications abound*

It’s not just in the field of environmental protection that drones are transforming life in China. They’re also being used to deliver parcels, identify exam cheats and even assess conditions in disaster zones, which would otherwise be difficult to reach.




In June, Chinese courier company SF Express became the first in the country to be granted approval to use drones for logistics purposes, news portal Thepaper.cn reported. Earlier the same month, Chinese education authorities used drones to help combat cheating during the annual university entrance exams, Reuters reported. And in 2015, when a warehouse explosion devastated the port city of Tianjin, the People’s Insurance Company of China turned to Chinese-made drones to analyse and estimate the extent of the damage for German carmaker Volkswagen.

“The rise of drones in China isn’t an accident”, said a Beijing-based researcher involved in developing related technology for the Chinese military. As the world’s largest manufacturer, China can quickly mass produce new technology at low prices.

In Shenzhen alone – a major manufacturing base in Guangdong – there are more than 300 companies involved in taking drone technology in new directions, according to the researcher, who asked not to be named because of the sensitivity of his job.



​
“In other countries, the most advanced drone technologies are first adopted by the military before finding a civilian use. In China, sometimes it can be the opposite,” the researcher said. Zooming in on an industrial polluter, for instance, can be as technically challenging as catching terrorists in the Gobi Desert, as both tasks require the use of different sensors and sophisticated algorithms, he said. “Drones can enhance or even save lives.”

The devices are not without their problems, however. There have been many reports in the Chinese media of drones flying into restricted airspace, disrupting signals and causing temporary airport closures. In an effort to control the situation, the Civil Aviation Administration of China introduced a new policy, which took effect on June 1, requiring all Chinese pilots of recreational drones to register their names with the regulator.

Good quality drones can also be prohibitively expensive to individuals and small businesses. Operating them well requires a lot of skill and practise, while battery issues limit their range and how long they can remain airborne.

Nevertheless, the expanding range of applications for drones in China and a rapidly increasing user base have created huge market potential. The domestic market is expected to grow tenfold to 200 billion yuan (US$29.4 billion), according to a Shenzhen government estimate released this year.

China is already home to the world’s leading drone firms, like Beijing’s Ehang and Shenzhen-based DJI, while Shenzhen is where more than 70 per cent of the world’s drones are currently made.

*Transforming farming*

Another major application for drones is in agriculture. Liu Jun, a farmer from the village of Dongan, Yanshou county, in northern China’s Heilongjiang province, said that this summer it was almost impossible to cross a field without hearing the buzzing of drones.

“That wasn’t the case last year. Then, boom, there were drones everywhere. And they’re doing all the dirty and harmful work such as spraying crops with pesticides and disease prevention drugs,” Liu said.

“Overnight, their performance [in the agriculture sector] has changed farmers’ suspicions of new technology. Now almost every farming family in our village has either bought or hired a drone.”

Heilongjiang, which spans more than 13 million hectares of flat, fertile farmland, churns out more agricultural products than any other province in China. According to government statistics, its annual food output is enough to feed everyone in China for nearly two months.

As in many other parts of China, however, Heilongjiang’s agriculture sector is facing a growing labour shortage as young people head to the city in search of better pay and less physically demanding work.

“Drones are saving us,” said Liu, who helped set up Dongan’s “drone squadron”. More than 20 young people in the village are training to become professional drone pilots this year. Last year, the number was just one, he said.

A drone pilot earns 15 yuan for spraying pesticide over a hectare of farmland. The best pilots can cover 15 hectares in a day.

“It’s easy for a drone pilot to earn more than 10,000 yuan a month,” Liu said, adding that few city jobs open to migrant workers pay more.



​
Employing drone pilots saves farmers money, too, as they don’t need to recruit lots of people to spray pesticides. Also, as awareness of the hazards of chemicals has grown, fewer young people have been willing to do the job the traditional way.

Drones perform better and are more precise than the traditional aircraft sometimes used for crop spraying. The devices fly at a slower speeds and lower altitudes, which allows them to cover almost every corner of the fields.

Liu said that a recent software upgrade even allows the drones in his village to be operated independently of a human pilot. Once the boundaries are marked out using a smartphone app, the drone generates an optimal flight plan, and takes off and lands all on its own.

“What has happened in my village can happen in many other villages across China,” Liu said, adding that even older farmers are now embracing the technology.

“Old Chinese farmers drive tractors. Modern Chinese farmers fly drones,” he said.


How China’s cutting-edge drones are transforming the nation | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zestokryl

@cirr 

When is photo dated, whats the drone designation, what entity is designer, ........ ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese drones assist African mine surveying*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-26 07:16


















Operation in Zambia marks aircraft's first overseas mission for exploration

Chinese unmanned aircraft have made the first drone-sbased aerial survey of mineral resources in Africa, according to the drones' producer.

The China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics refitted several of its best-selling CH-3 midrange combat/reconnaissance unpiloted planes to be the world's first deployable mine-survey drones and have been using them to prospect for mineral resources in the southern African country of Zambia since mid-July.

So far, the CH-3s have carried out more than 50 flights and flown nearly 32,000 kilometers in Zambia in aerial prospecting operations, the academy said in a news release sent to China Daily.

The project is part of an intergovernmental aid program launched by the Chinese Ministry of Commerce's Agency for International Economic Cooperation and China Geological Survey and was aimed at using drones to survey an 80,000-square kilometer area in northern and northeastern Zambia.

China has used manned aircraft to perform aerial prospecting for other nations such as Cambodia, Indonesia and Laos, and has deployed unmanned planes to survey mineral resources on its own territory. However, this is the first time a Chinese drone has conducted such an operation overseas and is also the first time an African nation has adopted unmanned aircraft to explore mines, the academy said.

The China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics is the country's largest exporter of military drones. Its CH series have been sold to militaries in more than 10 countries, making it the largest military drone family the country has exported, according to the academy.

Designers have also developed an array of civilian versions of the CH family. The CH-3 has variants that can fulfill geological and mineral inspection, environmental monitoring and disaster analysis. The larger CH-4 armed drone has unarmed versions capable of executing extended long-range marine surveillance and emergency communications.

Shi Wen, chief designer of the CH series at the academy, said designers made a lot of modifications on the CH-3s used in the prospecting projects, including changes to their flight-control and navigation instruments and aerodynamic frames. The modified version is able to fly very close to the ground and can stay a long time in the air, he said.

During each flight, aerial magnetometers and airborne radiometric detectors mounted on the CH-3 collect and analyze data, providing preliminary information for geological and chemical prospecting.

Shi explained that compared with operations by manned aircraft or ground vehicles, drones make surveying and mapping tasks more effective and economical.

They need less maintenance and fuel than manned planes, create less disturbance and can safely fly over hazardous or inaccessible areas without risks to humans, according to Shi.

Next, the academy will use its drones to prospect mines for Liberia and is in talks with Kenya, the academy said.

Shao Jinqiang, an expert from the Surveying and Mapping Institute under the Guizhou Provincial Bureau of Geology and Mineral Exploration, said the use of unmanned planes has extensively reduced the workload and difficulties in prospecting and has improved accuracy and safety.

zhaolei@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901376182402154496

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

New 1000kg thrust turbofan for UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## grey boy 2

Wing loong II

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
16


----------



## grey boy 2

Xi'an, a private enterprise participated in producing "Wing Loong II" 西安一民企正在制造翼龙Il

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Unmanned attack helicopter unveiled*

2017-09-15 08:31

China Daily _Editor: Wang Fan_





The Fenglei aerobatics team of the PLA Ground Force performs at the fourth China Helicopter Expo opening ceremony on Thursday in Tianjin. More than 400 helicopters from 22 countries and regions are on display at the expo. JIA LEI / FOR CHINA DAILY The AV500W unmanned autonomous helicopter is on display at the fourth China Helicopter Expo in Tianjin. ZHAO LEI / CHINA DAILY

China is promoting an unmanned reconnaissance/combat helicopter in the international market, further expanding the scope of its military drones offered to foreign buyers.

Aviation Industry Corp of China, the State-owned aircraft giant, has put its *AV500W unmanned autonomous helicopter* on display at the fourth China Helicopter Expo that opened on Thursday in Tianjin.

The 7.2-meter-long aircraft, developed and produced at the AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, has a maximum takeoff weight of 450 kilograms, a maximum speed of 170 kilometers per hour and a flight ceiling of 4,000 meters, according to the institute.

The helicopter is capable of carrying 120 kg of weapons and equipment. Its reconnaissance version can remain aloft for eight hours while the reconnaissance/combat model is able to fly four hours.

All of the military drones China has offered to the international market have been fixed-wing models, making the AV500W the first Chinese unmanned military helicopter available in that market, observers said.

An armed AV500W typically carries four air-to-ground missiles, which use radar homing technology for guidance. Each missile weighs 8 kg and can hit a target 5 km away, the institute said. It also can carry bombs or a machine-gun pod.

The helicopter features good mobility, penetration capability and a high level of automation and has a stealth design. A typical mission would be a precision attack on light-duty armored vehicles and personnel, the institute said.

Jiang Taiyu, one of the chief designers of AV500W, said *the aircraft fired weapons during its maiden flight test in August.*

"The helicopter is able to take off and land on almost any landform including plateaus and canyons. It can operate in cold and tropical environments. It will be useful in border patrols, counterterrorism operations and low-intensity conflicts because it can carry out very-low-altitude penetration and keep hovering for a while," he said.

The designer added that all of the helicopter's tests will be finished before the end of this year and it will be ready for mass-production in 2018.

"Several nations have told us that they are interested in this aircraft. This is because there are a very small number of unmanned helicopters in the world that can perform strikes, while demand for such types is not small," Jiang said. He said only the United States and Israel have developed unmanned armed helicopters, such as the Northrop Grumman MQ-8B Fire Scout in the U.S..

The AV500W's target market will be countries dealing with terrorism such as in the Middle East, he said.

Fang Yonghong, director of unmanned aircraft technology at AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute, said many nations in Europe, Africa and the Middle East face huge pressure to ramp up their counterterrorism efforts, so they need good, affordable equipment such as the AV500W.

More than 400 helicopter producers and parts suppliers from 22 nations and regions — such as the U.S., Russia and France — are taking part in the helicopter expo, the largest of its kind in China. They brought 98 aircraft to the event. Helicopters from the People's Liberation Army Ground Force and AVIC conducted flight demonstrations at the opening ceremony on Thursday morning.

http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/09-15/273678.shtml

@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Makarena



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hindustani78

Beijing, September 15, 2017 12:27 IST
Updated: September 15, 2017 12:27 IST 

http://www.thehindu.com/news/intern...-helicopter/article19689895.ece?homepage=true


* The AV500W, its designers say, will be useful in border patrols, counterterrorism operations and low-intensity conflicts *
China has put on display its first unmanned combat helicopter AV500W for foreign buyers in the northeastern Tianjin city in a bid to enlarge scope to market its military drones abroad, a media report said today.

Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), the state-owned aircraft manufacturer, has put the reconnaissance-cum-combat helicopter on display at the fourth China Helicopter Expo, the largest of its kind in China.

The 7.2-meter-long aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 450 kilograms, a maximum speed of 170 kilometres per hour and a flight ceiling of 4,000 meters, the State-run China Daily reported. The aircraft was developed and produced at the AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province.

In addition, the helicopter is capable of carrying 120 kilograms of weapons and equipment. Its reconnaissance version can remain aloft for eight hours while the reconnaissance/combat model is able to fly for four hours.

All of the military drones China has offered to the international market have been fixed-wing models, making the AV500W the first Chinese unmanned military helicopter available in that market, experts were quoted as saying.

*For mass production*

Jiang Taiyu, one of the chief designers of AV500W, said the aircraft fired weapons during its maiden flight test in August.

“The helicopter is able to take off and land on almost any landform including plateaus and canyons. It can operate in cold and tropical environments. It will be useful in border patrols, counterterrorism operations and low-intensity conflicts because it can carry out very-low-altitude penetration and keep hovering for a while,” he said.

Mr. Jiang said that all of the helicopter’s tests will be finished before the end of this year and it will be ready for mass production in 2018.

“Several nations have told us that they are interested in this aircraft. This is because there are a very small number of unmanned helicopters in the world that can perform strikes, while demand for such types is not small,” Mr. Jiang said.

He said only the U.S. and Israel have developed unmanned armed helicopters such as the Northrop Grumman MQ-8B Fire Scout in the U.S.

*Numerous capabilities*

An armed AV500W typically carries four air-to-ground missiles, which use radar homing technology for guidance. Each missile weighs eight kilograms and can hit a target five kilometres away, the report quoted AVIC officials as saying.

It also can carry bombs or a machine-gun pod.

The AV500W’s target market will be countries dealing with terrorism such as in the Middle East, Mr. Jiang added.

Fang Yonghong, director of unmanned aircraft technology at AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute, said many nations in Europe, Africa and the Middle East face huge pressure to ramp up their counterterrorism efforts and need good, affordable equipment such as the AV500W.

More than 400 helicopter producers and parts suppliers from 22 nations and regions — including the US, Russia and France — are taking part in the helicopter expo.

They brought 98 aircraft to the event. Helicopters from the People’s Liberation Army Ground Force and AVIC conducted flight demonstrations at the opening ceremony yesterday, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

*BEIJING*: China has put on display its first unmanned combat helicopter AV500W for foreign buyers in the northeastern Tianjin city in a bid to enlarge scope to market its military drones abroad, a media report said today.

Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), the state-owned aircraft manufacturer, has put the reconnaissance cum combat helicopter on display at the fourth China Helicopter Expo, the largest of its kind in China.

The 7.2-meter-long aircraft, developed and produced at the AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, has a maximum take-off weight of 450 kg, a maximum speed of 170 kilometres per hour and a flight ceiling of 4,000 meters, state-run China Daily reported.

The helicopter is capable of carrying 120 kg of weapons and equipment. Its reconnaissance version can remain aloft for eight hours while the reconnaissance/combat model is able to fly for four hours.

All of the military drones China has offered to the international market have been fixed-wing models, making the AV500W the first Chinese unmanned military helicopter available in that market, experts were quoted as saying.

Jiang Taiyu, one of the chief designers of AV500W, said the aircraft fired weapons during its maiden flight test in August.

"The helicopter is able to take off and land on almost any landform including plateaus and canyons. It can operate in cold and tropical environments. It will be useful in border patrols, counterterrorism operations and low-intensity conflicts because it can carry out very-low-altitude penetration and keep hovering for a while," he said.

Jiang said that all of the helicopter's tests will be finished before the end of this year and it will be ready for mass-production in 2018.

"Several nations have told us that they are interested in this aircraft. This is because there are a very small number of unmanned helicopters in the world that can perform strikes, while demand for such types is not small," Jiang said.

He said only the US and Israel have developed unmanned armed helicopters such as the Northrop Grumman MQ-8B Fire Scout in the US.

An armed AV500W typically carries four air-to-ground missiles, which use radar homing technology for guidance. Each missile weighs 8 kg and can hit a target 5 kilometres away, the report quoted AVIC officials as saying.

It also can carry bombs or a machine-gun pod.

The AV500W's target market will be countries dealing with terrorism such as in the Middle East, Jiang said.

Fang Yonghong, director of unmanned aircraft technology at AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute, said many nations in Europe, Africa and the Middle East face huge pressure to ramp up their counter terrorism efforts and need good, affordable equipment such as the AV500W.

More than 400 helicopter producers and parts suppliers from 22 nations and regions including the US, Russia and France are taking part in the helicopter expo.

They brought 98 aircraft to the event. Helicopters from the People's Liberation Army Ground Force and AVIC conducted flight demonstrations at the opening ceremony yesterday, the report said.
See the Source>>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

China displays its first unmanned attack helicopter
PTI|Updated: Sep 15, 2017, 12.22 PM IST




BEIJING: China has put on display its first unmanned combat helicopter AV500W for foreign buyers in the northeastern Tianjin city in a bid to enlarge scope to market its military drones abroad, a media report said today.

Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC), the state-owned aircraft manufacturer, has put the reconnaissance cum combat helicopter on display at the fourth China Helicopter Expo, the largest of its kind in China.

The 7.2-meter-long aircraft, developed and produced at the AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, has a maximum take-off weight of 450 kilogrammes, a maximum speed of 170 kilometres per hour and a flight ceiling of 4,000 meters, state-run China Daily reported.

The helicopter is capable of carrying 120 kilogrammes of weapons and equipment. Its reconnaissance version can remain aloft for eight hours while the reconnaissance/combat model is able to fly for four hours.

All of the military drones China has offered to the international market have been fixed-wing models, making the AV500W the first Chinese unmanned military helicopter available in that market, experts were quoted as saying.

Jiang Taiyu, one of the chief designers of AV500W, said the aircraft fired weapons during its maiden flight test in August.

"The helicopter is able to take off and land on almost any landform including plateaus and canyons. It can operate in cold and tropical environments. It will be useful in border patrols, counterterrorism operations and low-intensity conflicts because it can carry out very-low-altitude penetration and keep hovering for a while," he said.

Jiang said that all of the helicopter's tests will be finished before the end of this year and it will be ready for mass-production in 2018.

"Several nations have told us that they are interested in this aircraft. This is because there are a very small number of unmanned helicopters in the world that can perform strikes, while demand for such types is not small," Jiang said.

He said only the US and Israel have developed unmanned armed helicopters such as the Northrop Grumman MQ-8B Fire Scout in the US.

An armed AV500W typically carries four air-to-ground missiles, which use radar homing technology for guidance. Each missile weighs 8 kilogrammes and can hit a target 5 kilometres away, the report quoted AVIC officials as saying.

It also can carry bombs or a machine-gun pod.

The AV500W's target market will be countries dealing with terrorism such as in the Middle East, Jiang said.

Fang Yonghong, director of unmanned aircraft technology at AVIC Helicopter Research and Development Institute, said many nations in Europe, Africa and the Middle East face huge pressure to ramp up their counterterrorism efforts and need good, affordable equipment such as the AV500W.

More than 400 helicopter producers and parts suppliers from 22 nations and regions including the US, Russia and France are taking part in the helicopter expo.

They brought 98 aircraft to the event. Helicopters from the People's Liberation Army Ground Force and AVIC conducted flight demonstrations at the opening ceremony yesterday, the report said.
http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...ed-attack-helicopter/articleshow/60525657.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

grey boy 2 said:


> Wing loong II


It seems Chinese producing UAVs more than American ever did ... China become a UAV Big country.

Iphone designed in California, but produced in China !
UAV invented in U.S, but produced most in China !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

New AV 500W shape : https://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=143473_100366055_186826_1.jpg

Is this most recent photo from the heli expo ?


Check the top of the entry list. Tengoen tech, is that chinese company ? - https://twitter.com/xinfengcao

Big heli drones and huge conventional drone resembling IAI Heron. Never heard about it before wow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

AV-500: well tested in different environment including high plateau of tibet

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*TA001 MTOW 1200 kg, Endurance 24h,
TB001 MTOW 2800 kg, Endurance 35h.*
*

















*

*
Tengoen Tech Inc, founded in Jan 2016, showcases 2 UAHs at the 14th China-ASEAN Expo in Nanning. HA001 MTOW 450kg 6h, HB001 MTOW 280kg 5h.


*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*China #AVIC #unmanned #combat copter #AV500W L=7.2m,450kg,ceiling 4Km,170kmph.Almost 1/3 weight of #FireScout*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mr.Department

Thank you for merging ! Ready 2018 .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*Drone swarms vs conventional arms: China’s military debate (Nikkei's FT - 2017-08-25)*

_As is Washington. “Clearly the US and China are in some sort of weird swarm race,” says Paul Scharre, a senior fellow at the Center for a New American Security who writes on military robotics. “A swarm with 10 more individual drones isn’t necessarily better. What matters are the things you can’t see. It’s the algorithms that govern the swarm behaviour.”

China insists it is now on an even footing with the US on drones, with CETC saying it has “made some major breakthroughs”. But experts warn that mature swarm technology is still a long way off and will require developing the necessary technology to boost communication between the drones, methods to keep them in the air longer and a modern military capable of deploying the swarms effectively.

It is hard to assess the claim that China’s technology is superior to that of the US, says Mr Scharre. The US military operates about 7,000 drones. Analysts say there could be at least 1,300 currently in operation between the Chinese army and air force, although none have been used in offensive missions. _

https://www.ft.com/content/302fc14a-66ef-11e7-8526-7b38dcaef614

SORRY, link is under PAYWALL!

I didn't realize the article is put behind the Paywall, at that late hour I posted it I could access the whole article  but now it's gone and I keep no copy 

-----------------------------------------------

*Drone swarms China’s Way to Win Future War (2017-08-27)*

Financial Times says in its recent article “Drone swarm vs conventional arms: China’s military debate” that there is debate in China’s military whether _China shall focus on expensive conventional arms such as aircraft carriers, stealth warplanes, etc._ OR _pursue a new generation of weapons with revolutionary strategy that uses large number of cheap arms coordinated with advanced software to outdo the above-mentioned very expensive conventional arms._

The article specifically discusses the new system of drone swarm. It says that there is debate in Chinese military whether to stick to the old strategy of developing conventional expensive weapons or switch to new systems of much cheaper drone swarm.

China has a boom in developing, producing and exporting drones in which China’s private enterprises play a very important role as drones are both military and civilian.

The article says Chinese President Xi Jinping created a *Military-Civil Integration Development Commission* with himself as head. This commission enables China’s private enterprises to play an increasingly important role in weapon development as they develop technology for both civilian and military application.

*That shows that Xi, as the leader with centralized power approves the new strategy; therefore the debate is but the writer of the article’s invention.*

The article says that swarm technology can reverse the trend of the deployment of fewer but more advanced and expensive weapon platforms. It regards drone swarm as the next generation of weapon that may outdo sophisticated technology systems by the sheer numbers of autonomous drones.

The article quotes *Elsa Kania*, an independent researcher on Chinese military affair, as saying, _“The People’s Liberation Army anticipates that swarm intelligence and swarming tactics could serve as an asymmetric means to target high-value US weapons platforms.”_

True enough on June 11 *China Electronics Technology Group*, a state-owned high-tech company, *showcases its world’s largest swarm of 119 drones controlled by software of artificial intelligence, breaking US-held record.*

As China is now the world’s factory able to produce large quantity of low-cost goods, the article believes that the tactical trend of using lots of robots to outdo sophisticated weapons clearly favors China.

It says, “*Another trend* favouring China is that next-generation defence technologies are more and more indistinguishable from the civilian technologies mass produced in cities like Shenzhen.”

“*A third trend *favouring China is that software has become more important than hardware.”

It seems that the article believes that China will surpass the US militarily if robot warfare prevails in the future.

Commenting on Financial Times’ article, full text of which can be found at https://www.ft.com/content/302fc14a-66ef-11e7-8526-7b38dcaef614.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

China‘s Latest Weapon - Drone Swarms that Can Attack Simultaneously
By Steve Dellar | 08-26-2017 News

In order to keep up with the US, which still outspends China four to one in military hardware, the Chinese have been developing drones that can fly and attack in a swarm.

According to an in-depth review by the British Financial Times the Chinese government is at a breaking point in the discussion about which way to go: further technological advance or more troops and hardware. Some of the general staff want to rely on the sheer size of China’s possible reserves and add planes and ships, whilst the younger generation is intoxicated by technological advances. Xi Jinping, China’s president, will have the final word.

At a June 11 demonstration of “swarm” technology by China Electronics Technology Group, which is a cover for a state-owned high-tech company, *the Chinese managed to simultaneously fly 119 drones. That made it the world’s largest-ever swarm which broke a US-held record* (that video is for some reason no longer available on youtube).

For the past twenty years China has tried to modernise its military by developing stealth fighters, guided missile destroyers and ballistic “carrier killer” missiles, whilst at the same time reducing troop numbers. In 2017, it is estimated It will spend at least $152bn on its military.

Randall Steeb, engineer with the Rand Corporation in the US has seen their advance. He commented: _“This goes all the way back to the tactics of Attila the Hun. A light attack force that can defeat more powerful and sophisticated opponents. They come out of nowhere, attack from all sides and then disappear, over and over.”_

The Russians have also noticed the development of their southern border neighbour. Whereas for the past decades it was mostly the Soviets that were matching up to the US military, China is clearly overtaking that role. Mr Vasily Kashin, who is Russia’s expert when it comes to Chinese military developments and is employed by the Higher School of Economics in Moscow, declared that: _“Swarming is currently considered to be one of the most promising areas of defence technology development in the world. The Chinese are prioritising it.”_

Source: ft.com/content/302fc14a-66ef-11e7-8526-7b38dcaef614

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*TB-001*
This attack drone can carry about a ton of payload.
_WeChat, via by78_

Other projects were still in their miniature model forms. For example, a new Chinese attack drone, the 2.8-ton Tengoen TB-001, made its debut. Armed with glide bombs, anti-tank missiles, and laser-guided munitions, it has enough fuel for 35 hours of operations. With satellite communications, it can be operated up to 1,860 miles away from the ground control station.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## zestokryl

Is it known what kind of engines TB 001 utilizes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*World's first 'freight drone' will take to the sky in China next month*

2017-09-22 09:16 

People's Daily Online Editor:Li Yan




A large drone for freight transportation in China is planned to make its first flight next month. The drone, a light multi-role plane modified by Chinese research institutes, will be the world's first large unmanned aerial vehicle used to transport freight, China Daily reported on Sep.20, 2017. (Photo/Official Sina Weibo account of China Daily)




A large drone for freight transportation in China is planned to make its first flight next month. The drone, a light multi-role plane modified by Chinese research institutes, will be the world's first large unmanned aerial vehicle used to transport freight, China Daily reported on Sep.20, 2017. (Photo/Official Sina Weibo account of China Daily)




A large drone for freight transportation in China is planned to make its first flight next month. The drone, a light multi-role plane modified by Chinese research institutes, will be the world's first large unmanned aerial vehicle used to transport freight, China Daily reported on Sep.20, 2017. (Photo/Official Sina Weibo account of China Daily)




A large drone for freight transportation in China is planned to make its first flight next month. The drone, a light multi-role plane modified by Chinese research institutes, will be the world's first large unmanned aerial vehicle used to transport freight, China Daily reported on Sep.20, 2017. (Photo/Official Sina Weibo account of China Daily)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 星海军事

samsara said:


> *CH-? ground-effect UAV:* MTOW 3,000 kg, Max load weight 1,000 kg, duration 1.5 hours, cruise altitude 1~6 m via CD老天
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/859610823190233088


CH-T1

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> CH-T1



Do we know what's the status of the Sharp Sword UCAV? There was a rumor that it was about to enter service/production.


----------



## zestokryl

Since, China currently is attracting ukrainian experts to conduct R&D within the country, this is the right moment to employ theirs knowledge and experience and with their assistance, start the development of the whole array of the light and medium turboprops engines

Its a shame for the country who managed to build J 20 and Y 20 to import some small turboprop airplanes from America. With the new engines, AVIC could be building advanced trainer, smaller business/passengers airplanes, or even bigger drones as IAI Heron. Thats should be among top priorities for AVIC

Russia has the project for modernized AN 2 production, but in reality they can do crap since projects features damn american Honeywell engine and zero domestic engines exists. This is greate opportunity for China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

zestokryl said:


> Since, China currently is attracting ukrainian experts to conduct R&D within the country, this is the right moment to employ theirs knowledge and experience and with their assistance, start the development of the whole array of the light and medium turboprops engines
> 
> Its a shame for the country who managed to build J 20 and Y 20 to import some small turboprop airplanes from America. With the new engines, AVIC could be building advanced trainer, smaller business/passengers airplanes, or even bigger drones as IAI Heron. Thats should be among top priorities for AVIC
> 
> Russia has the project for modernized AN 2 production, but in reality they can do crap since projects features damn american Honeywell engine and zero domestic engines exists. This is greate opportunity for China


I'm not sure why China is that weak in turboshafts for its helicopters. It's proceeding rather smoothly when it comes to turbofans, Taihang series, but it's a whole different story with their turboshafts. Why do the Chinese have to partner with the French to make a 1500 kW engine for their underpowered Z-10? I guess it's just a matter of priorities ...


----------



## 星海军事

CH-5 successfully conducted 100 kg LGB and 80 kg ASM target tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Its a such badass appearance. Want the vid !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

CH-5 successfully completed targets practice with 100kg laser guided smart bombs and 80kg air to land missiles
彩虹-5完成了新型100公斤激光制导炸弹和80公斤空地导弹的靶试

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

CH-5

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*AVICopter continues to develop its Maglev heliidrone*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*China’s CH-5 UAV conducts live-fire trial with new precision weapon*
*
Kelvin Wong* - IHS Jane's International Defence Review
25 September 2017





CASC’s latest CH-5 armed reconnaissance UAV pictured with guided weapons during a 21 September test
at an undisclosed airport in north-western China. Source: Jane's sources​
*Key Points*

The China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation integrated a new 80 kg precision guided missile on its Cai Hong 5 armed reconnaissance UAV
The latest test in northwestern China also enabled engineers to refine the CH-5's sensor systems as well as its payload release mechanisms
China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) has successfully integrated and launched a new precision guided missile (PGM) on its Cai Hong 5 (Rainbow 5, or CH-5) strike-capable, medium-altitude long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (MALE UAV), _Jane’s_ sources have confirmed.

The latest test was staged out of an undisclosed airport in the northwestern province of Gansu during the morning of 21 September, with CASC engineers successfully deploying a new 80 kg-class PGM – carrying a blast fragmentation warhead – via lock-on before launch (LOBL) targeting protocols from a production-model CH-5 at a launch altitude of 11,482 ft (app. 3.5 kilometers).

Further details of the new PGM were not disclosed, although it is understood that the latest effort also enabled engineers to further test and fine-tune the CH-5’s electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) payload as well as its weapons targeting and rail-mounted payload release mechanisms.

_“We demonstrated the CH-5’s ability to win the initiative in any battlefield with its reconnaissance and strike ability, and our latest success exemplifies the maturity of our advanced products,”_ a company spokesperson told _Jane’s_ .

Company sources also revealed to _Jane’s_ that the 45 kg-class AR-1 semi-active laser (SAL) anti-armour missile was successfully integrated and certified for delivery aboard the CH-5 in August.

_To read the full article, Client Login_
(270 of 982 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Martian2

*CH-5 UAV allows China to dominate a conventional war.*

An often-raised question is: Can't countries like Vietnam fight a guerrilla war against China in a replay of the US-Vietnam War?

The answer is clearly "no" for three reasons.

1. ElectroMagnetic Pulse (EMP) weapon. After the 1960s, EMPs became a mature technology. If China detonates a Megaton-class EMP above Vietnam, it would destroy all of the electronics in Vietnam. This would literally send Vietnam back to the Stone Age. Game over and the war is over.

2. Logistical Difference. The United States had to transport every soldier, weapon, ammunition, and food supply from the continental United States to Vietnam. There was a restriction in the quantity of personnel and weaponry that could be shipped 10,000 miles halfway across the planet.

Geographically, China is located next to Vietnam. China can bring unlimited soldiers, howitzers, tanks, and artillery shells onto a battlefield in Vietnam. Unlimited troops and firepower means a short land war.

3. Robotic drones. We have now arrived at the high-tech evolution of robotic weaponry. In the past (such as the US-Vietnam War), guerrillas could sneak around in the dark at night or under the cover of forest canopy during the daytime. This kind of guerrilla troop movement is no longer possible.

China's CH-5 combat UAV can stay aloft for 60 hours at a time. It carries 1,000kg (or 2,200 pounds) of weaponry. Its Electro-Optical/InfraRed (EO/IR) ball sensor can easily detect warm-body guerrillas. A fleet of Chinese CH-5 UAVs would rain down death on enemy guerrillas.

China's CH-5 UAV flies at 11,500 feet. It can also be used to patrol and assert military control over the South China Sea shipping lanes.
----------

China’s CH-5 UAV conducts live-fire trial with new precision weapon | Janes

"The latest test was staged out of an undisclosed airport in the northwestern province of Gansu during the morning of 21 September, with CASC engineers successfully deploying a new 80 kg-class PGM – carrying a blast fragmentation warhead – via lock-on before launch (LOBL) targeting protocols from a production-model CH-5 at a launch altitude of 11,482 ft.

Further details of the new PGM were not disclosed, although it is understood that the latest effort also enabled engineers to further test and fine-tune the CH-5’s electro-optical/infrared (EO/IR) payload as well as its weapons targeting and rail-mounted payload release mechanisms."





----------

Heavily armed CASC CH-5 UAV makes public debut | Janes

"• Designated the CH-5, the air vehicle is the company's largest unmanned platform to date, and can carry as many as 16 air-to-ground weapons
...
CH-5 features a lightweight all-composite airframe structure that is 11 m long and has a wingspan of 21 m. The air vehicle has a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 3,300 kg and can carry a 1,200 kg payload, with an internal mission bay capacity of 200 kg and the remainder provisioned for underwing stores.
...
CASC has specified an operating range of up to 250 km via line-of-sight datalink, although this can be extended to 2,000 km when satellite communication (SATCOM) protocols are employed."

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

_CH-5 drone testing two new guided weapons_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912904816732536832

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Variants of CH-5, CH-7 etc etc...


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Variants of CH-5, CH-7 etc etc...




CH-7 ??? Care to explain ... and if there's a CH-7, where is the CH-6??

Deino


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

The Chinese Minister of Education is visiting the Northwestern Polytechnic University, which is actively involved in military projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

Deino said:


> CH-7 ??? Care to explain ... and if there's a CH-7, where is the CH-6??
> 
> Deino



Because rainbow six is a FPS game......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> CH-7 ??? Care to explain ... and if there's a CH-7, where is the CH-6??
> 
> Deino



RQ-180 like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> RQ-180 like



Any news on the status of the Lijian Sharp Sword UCAV? I heard it has entered service.


----------



## samsara

Watch CH-5 UAV conduct live fire trial with new precise guided munitions


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913059361030672385

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's homegrown CH-5 drone holds live-fire drill*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## YeBeWarned

Pakistan must order these Drones immediately .. around 20-30 of these along with Burraq to roast TTP and JuA .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Again @beijingwalker !

Do me a favour and I have to admit, I'm indeed angry especially after I don't know how many requests to take care.

Why the hell do You - and a few others - always start a new thread whenever a certain topic is hot on the agenda, while there are still appropriate threads available and - You are a long-time member here, You MUST know - still active ???



Therefore I issue a kind reminder to take a look before starting a new thread and a warning to all, who IMO only make this in order to collect whatever or to annoy he moderators. 

It is not that difficult, but it is indeed hard work to keep such a section sorted while at the same time clean from trolling, nationalistic rants and stupidity.

Thanks in advance, 

Deino


----------



## cnleio

luciferdd said:


> Because rainbow six is a FPS game......


LOL 。。。 i bought the Rainbox SIX game in my Steam account.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

cnleio said:


> LOL 。。。 i bought the Rainbox SIX game in my Steam account.


LOL. My son is addicted to that game!  Apparently, he's glued to his xbox so now, I'm considering canceling his live account.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Wing Loong II UCAV 







Length 11m
Height 4.1m
Wingspan 20.5m
Weight 4200kg
Speed 370km/h
Ceiling 9000m
Endurance 20hrs






翼龙Ⅱ无人机借鉴了航天飞机的滑翔控制技术，可以保证无人机在遇到突发状况的时候，自主找到机场备降，电量耗尽也能安全返航。

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

China's home-developed Wing-Loong II, a next-generation multi-role combat drone, made its public debut Friday in Sichuan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## clarkgap

SinoSoldier said:


> Any news on the status of the Lijian Sharp Sword UCAV? I heard it has entered service.



According to several official news (官八股), it is just a program that study the fly wing structure and autocontrol. So it had been completed.


----------



## samsara

_The mini-reconnaissance drone TX-1 of the CASIC group,_
_to launch like a shell in a mortar. Less than one minute of preparation._

















_East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-09-30_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Does the text in a poster reveals the TX 1s status ?


----------



## IblinI

zestokryl said:


> Does the text in a poster reveals the TX 1s status ?


Unfortunately no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

zestokryl said:


> Does the text in a poster reveals the TX 1s status ?


 Last paragraph implies a production ready status. I think they are proactively marketing it now for the very first client.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Tnx 

Wonder, if there is possibility for deployment as a loitering ammunition, with small explosive charge. It would be having a lot of sense with given overall concept


----------



## samsara

*New views - CASC CH-5 MALE military drone*













_East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-10-01
_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Like its competitor CH-5 of the CASC group, the Wing Loong II of the aircraft manufacturer AVIC also conducted the Air-Sol shooting tests this year.*
*






















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*Wing Loong II: Shooting tests and first delivery to the customer*
*
https://t.co/m9Kz7ZFkbx




*

The Tahe (塔河) ranger, based near the Sino-Russian border, becomes the first civilian customer in China of the MALE CH-4 drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## grey boy 2

Production line of Wing Loong II

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## clarkgap

grey boy 2 said:


> Production line of Wing Loong II



It looks like the production line of Wing Loong 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

Portable UAV the "天蝎" 四川航展 航天科工 天蝎无人机

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916160874083057664

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916160874083057664


*"DOKLAM EFFECTS"*  

_one of the many far-flung implications that Modi administration is unable to fathom beforehand...
_
P.S. For reminder, India withdrew its uniformed men from Donglang (Doklam) on 28 August 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

samsara said:


> *"DOKLAM EFFECTS"*
> 
> _one of the many far-flung implications that Modi administration is unable to fathom beforehand..._


Brother, i believed you're right on the spot "Doklam Effects"

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> *"DOKLAM EFFECTS"*
> 
> _one of the many far-flung implications that Modi administration is unable to fathom beforehand..._



Since the soldiers from the engineering corps are back in Doklam building that damn road, they might as well put these drones to good use.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

grey boy 2 said:


> Brother, i believed you're right on the spot "Doklam Effects"



Never seen any Xianglong flying in the sky, but they are actually in service in numbers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

EA-03 Long-range Drones Deployed at China-India Border

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916160874083057664





STRANGER BIRD said:


> EA-03 Long-range Drones Deployed at China-India Border



Again, the name of the UAV is definitely not EA-03.


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

星海军事 said:


> Again, the name of the UAV is definitely not EA-03.


then what sir? is it not ( HALE (high altitude - long range unmanned aircraft))


----------



## 星海军事

STRANGER BIRD said:


> then what sir? is it not ( HALE (high altitude - long range unmanned aircraft))



You can call it Soar Dragon and it is a High-Altitude High-Speed UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> You can call it Soar Dragon and it is a High-Altitude High-Speed UAV.



Do you by any chance know the status of the Lijian ("Sharp Sword") UCAV project? I know that it has been integrated into a new UCAV project, but some observers are claiming that it is ready to enter production & service.


----------



## Figaro

星海军事 said:


> You can call it Soar Dragon and it is a High-Altitude High-Speed UAV.


No. He's right, it's called the EA-03 ...


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Do you by any chance know the status of the Lijian ("Sharp Sword") UCAV project? I know that it has been integrated into a new UCAV project, but some observers are claiming that it is ready to enter production & service.



Sharp Sword is also a demonstrator.



Figaro said:


> No. He's right, it's called the EA-03 ...



Just because EA03 was written on one of those UAVs doesn't mean that EA-03 is its name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Sharp Sword is also a demonstrator.



Yes, and I was specifically referring to its successor, the "Sino-FCAS", which is apparently close to starting production if certain sources & rumors are to be believed.


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Yes, and I was specifically referring to its successor, the "Sino-FCAS", which is apparently close to starting production if certain sources & rumors are to be believed.



An aircraft is put into mass production only after sufficient test flights are performed and design finalization is completed.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> An aircraft is put into mass production only after sufficient test flights are performed and design finalization is completed.



No doubt about that.  The question I'm asking is whether the UCAV has completed test flights and design finalization or not since some sources claim that it has.


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> No doubt about that.  The question I'm asking is whether the UCAV has completed test flights and design finalization or not since some sources claim that it has.



Not yet.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Not yet.



Thanks again. Has a #02 prototype been built yet?


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Thanks again. Has a #02 prototype been built yet?



"Sharp Sword" as a demonstrator, has come to its end. The project was accepted in 2015.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> "Sharp Sword" as a demonstrator, has come to its end. The project was accepted in 2015.



I was referring to its successor. Has a prototype been built for that?


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> I was referring to its successor. Has a prototype been built for that?



I don't think so.


----------



## grey boy 2

Control panel of certain large high end UAV
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.














Celebration of the 1st successful test flight of "Sharp Sword"

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

congrats


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913852874651729925

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Tengoen's ShuangWeiXie（The Twin-tailed Scorpion aka TB-001) 
















Specs

Length: 10m
Height: 3.3m
Wingspan: 20m
Ceiling: 8000m
MTW: 2800kg
Payload: 1000kg
Range: 6000km
Endurance: 35hrs

http://digi.163.com/17/0927/03/CVAERGSM00168B8D.html


























Other members of the Tengoen stable

PuTianDiao(Eagle The Sky High)






MeiYuJian(The Bald Arrow)






XiaoLiGuang(Ace the Bow)

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## grey boy 2

cirr said:


> Tengoen's ShuangWeiXie（The Twin-tailed Scorpion aka TB-001)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Specs
> 
> Length: 10m
> Height: 3.3m
> Wingspan: 20m
> Ceiling: 8000m
> MTW: 2800kg
> Payload: 1000kg
> Range: 6000km
> Endurance: 35hrs
> 
> http://digi.163.com/17/0927/03/CVAERGSM00168B8D.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other members of the Tengoen stable
> 
> PuTianDiao(Eagle The Sky High)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeiYuJian(The Bald Arrow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XiaoLiGuang(Ace the Bow)


35 hours of endurance, impressive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Propeller cone, seems pretty huge, isnt that engine intented for transport aircraft ?


----------



## grey boy 2

EA-03 UAV? 
转自飞扬军事【方的馒头】这个图的几个判断逻辑是这样：
1，从背景的贵飞鹞鹰无人机高度可以大体判断出高度
2，机身有明显棱线
3，取下维修盖板之后暴露出疑似向下排气的APU排气管
综合以上特征，判断是EA-03无人机 
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation official press news: CH-5 UAV successfully conducting 7500 meters ceiling test aiming to reach 9000 meters that will equal to the US military MQ-9 "Reaper"
With new AR-1B missiles that is capable of destroying enemy ground target while cruising and operating at the height of 6000 meters 
Disclaimer: I do not warrant the accuracy or completeness of the information, text, graphics, links or other items contained within these materials.
近日，根据中国航天科技集团11院透露，彩虹-5型察打一体无人机完成了7500米高度飞行试验，并进行了最大飞行速度测试。据悉，根据彩虹-5的设计，换重油发动机后理论升限将达到9000米，直逼美军MQ-9“收割者”无人机的万米升限指标。
随着AR-1B型增程型无人机用空对地导弹的试射成功，彩虹-5型无人机已能够在6000米相对高度巡航飞行的同时，发射导弹打击敌方野战防空系统，实现中国特色的无人机防空压制作战。

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## samsara

*A Chinese company is pushing the boundaries of what drones can do out over the sea*






*U650, a remarkable medium-altitude long-endurance (MALE) Amphibious unmanned aircraft system (UAS)*





_*U650*, the MALE Amphibious UAS is developed independently by *Shanghai UVS Intelligence System Co.*, Ltd. Its fuselage is made of carbon fiber composite, having the advantage of amphibian, long endurance and can carry heavy payload. It fills gap in the field of civil MALE unmanned aircraft system in civil market. U650 is particularly suitable for logistics application and can also be applied widely in maritime affairs, inland lake detection, geological exploration, power line inspection, oil and gas pipeline inspection, etc._
Learn more here: http://www.uvssys.com/chanpinzhongxin/U650/

It can even cover most of the South China Sea, incl. the Nansha Islands 




Credit to Henri Kenhmann (East Pendulum)​
This one is also interesting, highlighting more on the sea surface test:





*Scientific development - amphibious UAV completed land and water flight test
科学发展 - 顺丰控股：水陆两栖无人机完成水陆试飞*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## clarkgap

First flight of TB-001 UAV with full electrio-optic load in October 26th.

http://uav.xinhuanet.com/2017-10/26/c_129727379.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*Large unmanned aircraft with ton-level capacity debuts*

2017-10-27 15:22 

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Liang Meichen_





A worker checks the condition of an AT200 unmanned cargo aircraft in Pucheng, Shaanxi province, on Oct 26, 2017. (Photo by Zhang Zhihao/China Daily)

The world's first unmanned freight aircraft with a ton-level capacity completed its first test flight, reported China News Service.

This unmanned freight aircraft, named AT200, was co-developed by the Institute of Engineering Thermophysics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences and other institutes. It performed well in the 26-minute test flight in Pucheng, Northwest China's Shaanxi provinceon, on Thursday .

The homegrown AT200 is 11.84 meters long and 4.04 meters high, with a maximum takeoff weight of 3.4 tons. With a cargo space of 10 cubic meters, the plane can carry 1.5 tons of cargo.

According to the research and development team, the AT200 is equipped with a advanced control system, which makes it easier to manipulate the aircraft and reduce the freight cost.

Key technical breakthroughs have been achieved during the development and manufacturing of the plane, which is able to fly at 313 kilometers per hour for about eight hours.

The AT200 is also capable of taking off and landing in rough terrains, such as mountains and islands.

The research and development team said they are working to put AT200 into commercial operation soon.





An AT200 unmanned cargo aircraft is on a test flight in Pucheng, Shaanxi province, on Oct 26, 2017. (Photo by Zhang Zhihao/China Daily)

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/10-27/278697.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

*China's heaviest cargo drone AT200 makes maiden flight in NW China*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923891612186488832






*AT200: the maiden flight of the largest freighter in the world*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923776375424679938

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China's first Deep Sea Search and Rescue AUV (autonomous underwater vehicle),*
*designed by the Institute 710, has passed the validation phase successfully.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/923969231590367232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*The Chinese logistics giant SF Express presents its VTOL fixed-wing "Manta Ray" drone. Autonomy 120 km, capacity 10 kg.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

* China’s ingenious ‘death zone’ spy drones near invisible to radar *
Published time: 31 Oct, 2017 11:11
Get short URL




© Global Look Press

China is testing a tiny bat-sized spy drone the country hopes will help it dominate a region of the atmosphere known as the ‘death zone’.

Also known as ‘near space,’ the area begins roughly 20km (12 miles) above sea-level and is regarded as a death zone for drones as the thin air makes it hard for them to generate lift. Simultaneously, the extremely low temperatures of the zone means that the machines’ electronic components will likely fail.

One way the Chinese are hoping to combat the its negative effects is by reducing the number of electronic components in these new drones. Last month, at a research facility in Mongolia, China successfully tested an experimental drone at an altitude of 25km (15 miles), the South China Morning Post reports.

The drones tested don’t have a power motor, instead they glide through the air towards their destinations. They also don’t possess onboard cameras. The drones launched using an electromagnetic pulse that caused them to accelerate them from 0-100kph within an arm’s length.

_“It shot out like a bullet,”_ Yang Yanchu, one of the project's lead scientists, told the publication. The drones then glided towards their targets, which were more than 100km (60 miles) away, adjusting course and altitude automatically.

Furthermore, due to their small size, only a minimal trace of their presence was detected on radar – a major plus for a spy-drone._ “The goal of our research is to launch hundreds of these drones in one shot, like letting loose a bee or ant colony,”_ Yang added.

While current near-space drones, such as the American made MQ-9 Reaper and China’s Caihong 5, cost millions of dollars to produce and can reach altitudes of only about 10km (6 miles), these new prototypes would cost _“as little as a few hundred yuan.”_ They are small enough to fit inside a shoebox and weigh about as much as a football.

https://www.rt.com/news/408315-china-prototype-space-drone/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

*AV500 UAV just conquered the plateau with the highest altitude of 5,006 m at Xiahe airport, in Gannan Tibetan Autonomous Prefecture, Gansu Province.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/925720041521258496

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

*


Armed UAV quadcopters from China ( Dubai Air Show)*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

STRANGER BIRD said:


> *
> 
> 
> Armed UAV quadcopters from China ( Dubai Air Show)*



Which drone is this I mean the first picture can any one tell


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Zarvan said:


> Which drone is this I mean the first picture can any one tell


*CS-3 RECONNAISSANCE & STRIKE VARIANT*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

Zarvan said:


> Which drone is this I mean the first picture can any one tell



Simplified export version of "风影"(Wind Shadow) UAV.

This is 风影：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

AVIC showcased Wing Loong Ⅰ/Ⅱ and Cloud Shadow UAV at #DAS17 - Dubai Air Show 2017. 
dafeng cao‏ @xinfengcao 2017-11-13









。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*Three families of Chinese drones, designed by the AVIC group, are present at Dubai Airshow 2017.*
East Pendulum @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929978812800040961

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Zarvan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/929978812800040961




Not again! How many types of drones in similar category they have to spend money on? YL-2, CH-5, Yunying, now this!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Dungeness said:


> Not again! How many types of drones in similar category they have to spend money on? YL-2, CH-5, Yunying, now this!


I have same question


----------



## Dungeness

Zarvan said:


> I have same question




They may as well sell one of these designs to India and called it Rustom-3 and be done with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *Drone to soar on market: Expert*
> 
> 2017-04-05 08:51
> 
> China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_
> 
> China is the largest exporter of military drones today, and it is ready to place a new model on the international market.
> 
> The *TYW-1*, developed by Beihang University in Beijing, one of China's top institutes for science and technology, is an unmanned aircraft for reconnaissance and combat based on the BZK-005 high-altitude, long-range reconnaissance drone, which the university also developed.
> 
> The BZK-005 is widely used by the People's Liberation Army and has performed many operations, foreign media have reported.
> 
> *The drone is to make its maiden flight in September* and will be placed on the international market in 2018, according to Wang Jianping, deputy general manager and chief designer at Beihang Unmanned Aircraft System Technology.
> 
> The firm was set up by Beihang University, formerly known as Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, to develop and market drones.
> 
> "We aim to tap the markets in neighboring nations, as well as in Southeast Asia and the Middle East," Wang said in an exclusive interview.
> 
> This would be the first time a Chinese university sells large unmanned combat aircraft on the international market. *Northwestern Polytechnical University in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, has sold small, unarmed military drones to foreign buyers.*
> 
> The best-known Chinese military drones are the Wing Loong family, made by Aviation Industry Corp of China, and China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp's CH series.
> 
> CH drones have been sold to military users in more than 10 countries, while the Wing Loong II, which made its maiden flight in late February, has received the largest contract ever for a Chinese drone made for export.
> 
> Though facing competition, Wang said he has confidence in the TYW-1 because it is based on the BZK-005, which has proved itself with an outstanding service record.
> 
> "It's fair to say the BZK-005 is the best aerodynamic design in China, as it has the best lift-to-drag ratio of the drones of its kind," he said. Lift-to-drag ratio is a key indicator of an aircraft's capability.
> 
> "*Taking advantage of the good design of the BZK-005, the TYW-1 will be able to fly for about 40 hours. With a maximum takeoff weight of 1,500kilograms, it will be capable of carrying six missiles or bombs with a total weight of 300 kg.*"
> 
> Another edge of the TYW-1 is its high level of automation. Wang said the drone can autonomously take off and land, and will be able to track a target and strike without manual control.
> 
> "It's very easy to learn how to operate this drone. It will take only a month to train an operator," he said.
> 
> *The TYW-1 also will be an open and modular platform*, which means it can use equipment and weapons developed not only by Chinese companies, but also by other nations, he added.
> 
> Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge, said the TYW-1 will have bright market prospects for two key reasons.
> 
> "First, its predecessor, the BZK-005, has a good reputation in this field through its performance in actual operations," he said. "Second, the drone's modular design will give users a wide range of options when it comes to the procurement of equipment and weapons, enabling them to choose the most suitable products.
> 
> "In addition, its long endurance in the sky will be attractive to nations that must monitor vast territorial waters."
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/military/2017/04-05/251997.shtml
> 
> @zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

JSCh said:


> View attachment 436594
> 
> View attachment 436595
> 
> View attachment 436596
> 
> View attachment 436597
> 
> View attachment 436598​


Is it Armed Drone or not ?


----------



## Deino

Zarvan said:


> Is it Armed Drone or not ?




This one is an armed development of the venerable BZK-005.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Zarvan said:


> Is it Armed Drone or not ?


I would think it was designed to be capable of carrying armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Seems evry private or not entities want their piece of the cake... Chinese Dronmania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Deino said:


> This one is an armed development of the venerable BZK-005.


By the way this kind of Drone I mean this shape is it also called MALE Drone


----------



## Deino

Zarvan said:


> By the way this kind of Drone I mean this shape is it also called MALE Drone




No, MALE is not a name but only an acronym for "_Medium Altitude Long Endurance" _with "medium" meaning an 10,000 to 30,000 feet in contrast to "_High Altitude Long Endurance" = HALE _and flying usually above 45,000 feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

More photo of Tian Ying drone of Chang Ying (CY) series. Tian Ying (TY) drone's marketing tone is dual use (military and civilian), with more emphasis on civilian agency customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*'Cloud Shadow' high-altitude drone debuts at Dubai Air Show*

2017-11-14 10:31 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_





A Chinese-produced "Cloud Shadow" UAV debuts at the Dubai International Air Show. (Photo/Courtesy of AVIC)

The "Cloud Shadow", a high-altitude high-speed multifunction unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) developed by AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Industrial (Group) Co, made its debut on Sunday at the ongoing Dubai International Air Show.

It is the first UAV, or drone, to be exported in the "shadow" series to meet international demand.

In a note sent to the Global Times on Monday, AVIC said the drone has an avionic flight control system, among other features.

With a high-end turbojet engine, the UAV has a cruising altitude higher than the range of most surface-to-air missiles and a speed much faster than the first generation of UAVs.

In a battle with medium intensity, the product can safely conduct fast and extensive intelligence gathering and long-distance precision land/sea attacks, the note said.

There are three types of "Cloud Shadow" UAVs, and the "Cloud Shadow 1", equipped with a high-altitude high-definition CCD camera and synthetic aperture radar (SAR), can capture more than 10,000 square kilometers of optical images per hour at an altitude of 13 kilometers.

The "Cloud Shadow 2", equipped with a full-band radar signal detector and a communication signal detector, can detect and locate all ground-based radar systems within 400 kilometers and all communication signals within 200 kilometers.

The "Cloud Shadow 3", equipped with an SAR as well as an advanced opto-electronic reconnaissance device, can work with multiple types of advanced assault weapons to launch high-altitude reconnaissance and attacks toward targets beyond 50 kilometers.

Since its founding in the late 1950s, the Chengdu branch has successively developed and produced thousands of J-5, J-7, JF-17 and J-10 fighters and exported more than 700 fighters.

AVIC said it will launch more products in the market in the future.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/11-14/280826.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

When I searched for some info on Cloud Shadow, I came across this last year article by PopSci about that drone and others.

*China's New Fleet Of Drones: Airshow Displays The Future Of Chinese Warbots And Swarms | Popular Science*
https://www.popsci.com/chinas-new-f...ow-displays-future-chinese-warbots-and-swarms

Interestingly I spotted the article quoted a familiar persona in this forum too, SinoSoldier 





No wonder this member is so diligent in asking questions, collecting info at PDF... so amazing for someone unattached who dislikes the Chinese leadership even the nation so much yet so eager to learn about the latest development there... 

I say this because normally if one really dislikes something or some entity then he or she will usually pay no or just a little attention to that subject, just like my self... unless it's my job to be updated on that subject, then I have no choice but to do it.
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/21...TOL_Attack__Reconnaissance_Drone#.WgqonF1wbIU

China has revealed a high-speed vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) attack drone fitted with a unique eight rotor electrical engines.

The eight rotors enable the 170 Kg maximum-take-off-weight drone to achieve a top speed of 60kmph at an altitude of 3000 meters which is nearly twice of conventional VTOL drones equipped with four rotor engines.

Called A-Hawk, the drone is being displayed for the first time internationally at the Dubai Airshow currently underway. It caused quite a flutter among representatives of Middle Eastern and Western defence personnel and industry executives attending the biennial event.* “I have never quite seen anything like this,” a representative of an Italian firm said.*

Ning Zong, Chief Technology Officer of Beijing based X-Clouduav, the firm which developed the unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) told Defenseworld.net that drone can carry a payload of 65 kg and can stay in the air for 30 minutes. *It can be fitted with both sensors and short-range missiles to identify and eliminate targets.*

Its typical applications include attacking terrorists and their bases, safety of secure areas, suppressing firepower and targeted killings. Its civilian applications include tall building surveillance and cargo transportation over short distances.

Zong said the drone has an axis distance of 3470mm. Its structure was compact making it easy to transport and fast to unfold and deploy. The drone provide the convenience of VTOL system with the payload and speed that can come close to that fixed winged drones which are much more heavier and need complex piloting skills.

While X-Cloud has developed the drone, it is being marketed by China National Aero-Technology Import & Export Corporation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wiseone2

top speed of 60 kmph does not scare anyone on a battlefield


----------



## Cybernetics

天鹰 Tian Ying UAV, developed through a JV between a national lab and Beihang University, manufactured in Taizhou.




Video summary:

Wingspan: 18m
Endurance: 40h @150km/h average speed
Over land and Sea usage
Service ceiling: 7,500 m
Carbon fibre composite air frame
Air frame weight: 400 kg
No screws used on wing
Max payload: 370 kg
Max surveillance distance: 50 km
Available for export

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

wiseone2 said:


> top speed of 60 kmph does not scare anyone on a battlefield


I think it's more of surveillance and commercial rather than for military attack drone. The drone is real but is misinterpreted.


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> I think it's more of surveillance and commercial rather than for military attack drone. The drone is real but is misinterpreted.



Frankly dji has far better drones. But obviously they won't enter the military market.


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930078769443831809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*CHINA private company made UAV TIANYING(Sky Eagle) ready for test
浙江在线

天鹰，从这里飞向蓝天
浙江在线11-14 08:42









　　台州造飞机的梦想已经起航，昨天下午，长鹰系列之天鹰无人机首架机在台州湾循环经济产业集聚区北航长鹰公司新厂房总装下线，这是全国首个由科研院校与地方合作的大型无人机。
　　市委书记王昌荣，北京航空航天大学校长、中国工程院院士徐惠彬在仪式上致辞。市领导张兵、元茂荣、董贵波、吕志良、吴丽慧、蒋冰风、张锐敏以及北航航空科学与工程学院教授、长鹰无人机总设计师向锦武，北航校长助理、资产经营有限公司董事长张广等出席。
　　台州作为长三角重要的制造业基地，向航空制造业进军，是加快台州制造转型升级，打造“制造之都”的重大举措。
　　台州的无人机和通用航空产业要从无到有、从小到大，实现裂变式、跨越式发展，必须和行业领军者携手。
　　去年以来，我市把无人机和通用航空产业发展摆在突出位置来抓，规划建设3.97平方公里的无人机航空小镇，引进北航等战略合作者，携手打造千亿级通用航空产业集群。
　　据了解，北航决定将无人机落地台州后，立即组织开展了新机型的研制工作。用一年的时间，完成了新型机的论证、设计、试制。
　　“天鹰”无人机的研发成功，是深入落实我国军民融合发展的战略举措，进一步促进了国防科技工业建设和民用科技工业的发展，大幅提升了我国无人机产业的整体研发能力。
　　那无人机何时能够试飞呢？据介绍，台州将围绕春节前实现无人机试飞和明年上半年北航长鹰产业园一期开工的目标，倒排时间、挂图作战，全力以赴加快通用机场跑道建设和空域报批等相关工作。
　　当天，我市与北航签订深化合作协议，北航台州研究院及北航智能无人飞行系统先进技术实验室台州研究中心、北航先进电机实验室、北航轻量化材料技术实验室揭牌。
　　数据
　　● 机长：9.85m
　　● 翼展：18m
　　● 机高：2.5m
　　● 最大起飞重量：1500kg
　　● 最大载荷重量：370kg
　　● 最大续航时间：40h
　　● 最大飞行高度：7500m
　　● 最大平飞速度：200km／h
　　● 巡航速度：130-180km／h
　　● 巡航高度：3000-7000m
　　● 起降滑跑距离：≤650m
　　大事记
　　2016年6月16日，台州与北京航空航天大学无人驾驶飞行器设计研究所、北航投资有限公司签订项目合作协议，共同推进无人机等飞行器产业链发展。
　　2016年10月18日，台州与北航投签约共建北航投星空众创空间项目。
　　2016年12月30日，台州与北京航空航天大学签订《台州市人民政府与北京航空航天大学校地合作协议》《北航长鹰通用航空产业园合作协议书》，致力开展全方位、全链条、全面向的合作。
　　2017年8月28日，北航长鹰航空科技（台州）有限公司开业仪式在集聚区举行。
　　助读
　　无人机航空小镇 台州的新名片
　　台州无人机航空小镇位于台州湾循环经济产业集聚区东部新区，小镇总用地3.97平方公里。
　　记者从台州市规划局集聚区分局了解到，小镇的规划目标是通过三年的努力，建成集高端制造、技术研发、文化教育、会展旅游、创新孵化和综合运营等为一体的新型特色小镇，打造成台州的“航空航天”名片，提升台州在全国乃至世界的知名度。
　　按照小镇三年创建期年度计划，2017年，以基础设施项目和生产研发类项目为主，实现彩虹无人机产业园具备生产能力，北航航空产业园租用厂房今年投产，完成无人机跑道及区域内四条城市道路的建设，实现投资10.66亿元。
　　2018年，以通航产业园为主，同步开展小镇客厅、航空主题公园等旅游及文化设施项目建设，实现投资39.18亿元。
　　2019年，落实植入小镇的教育、文旅、商业等功能，推动航空培训学校、航空创新社区等项目建设，实现投资50亿元，力保无人机航空小镇全面建成。*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Frankly dji has far better drones. But obviously they won't enter the military market.



Frankly you haven't got the faintest idea how advanced this drone is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Frankly you haven't got the faintest idea how advanced this drone is.



Please explain to me than. 

Inspire 2 flies at a top speed greater than 100 kmph. It is limited in its ceiling due to safety restrictions. 

Ultimately this drone seems to be a large electric multirotor, which carries some military payloads. 

Also, frankly building smaller, more agile, and robust drones is a far bigger challenge than scaling up a drone to carry kilogram level payloads.

But I am still open to your view, if I have missed something, kindly add.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Manufactured in TAIZHOU city, zhejiang province,CHINA

























HOPE more and more privatecompany enter this field with powerful energy!!!

*Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) of CHINA*
*FYI only!*

*BA - (Drone)
[target]
NAI CK-1
BJ7104
Ba-2
Ba-6
Ba-7 (ASN-7)
Ba-9 (ASN-9)
CK-2
TJ-1
WZ - Wuren Zhencha (UAV)
[recon]
Anjian UCAV [Shenyang] 
ASN-15
ASN-104
ASN-105
ASN-205
ASN-206
ASN-207
ASN-209 Silver Eagle
AVIC 601-S
BZK-005
BZK-006 WZ-6 
BZK-007 WZ-7 
BZK-008 CH-91 
BZK-009 WZ-9 / WZ-2000
CH-1 Chang Hong-1
CH-3 Chang Hong-3
CH-4 Chang Hong-4
CH-5 Chang Hong-5
CK-1 Chang Kong-1
Cloud Shadow
D-4
Dark Sword
Flying Dragon
Haiou [BUAA] 
Hua Ying 
Lijian
Sharp Sword
SVU-200
Tian Yi
TYW-1
V750
WJ-600
Wing Loong
WZ-5
WZ-6 BZK-006 / K/JWR6? 
WZ-7 BZK-007
WZ-8 ???
WZ-9 BZK-009 
WZ-2000 [Guizhou] 
Xianglong [Chengdu]*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

The company name and logo looks like Boeing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Please explain to me than.
> 
> Inspire 2 flies at a top speed greater than 100 kmph. It is limited in its ceiling due to safety restrictions.
> 
> Ultimately this drone seems to be a large electric multirotor, which carries some military payloads.
> 
> Also, frankly building smaller, more agile, and robust drones is a far bigger challenge than scaling up a drone to carry kilogram level payloads.
> 
> But I am still open to your view, if I have missed something, kindly add.




Do not extrapolate on something that is beyond your knowledge or imagination on specific matter like drones.

This kind of a drone has a specific & limited role to play. And the bonus being, it can eliminated terrorists with its miniature warheads that can be hurled/propelled towards them.
Now, in this category, what parallel do you have in the defense industry of the world?

If you see the following line:


> * “I have never quite seen anything like this,” a representative of an Italian firm said.*



What does it tell you?
Are you better than an Italian representative of a Defense related firm out there to bag contracts who expressed his astonishment?

Don't be a snoutband, only to portray that India is better than others.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Now that is what I call Taking on new challenges 

Loaded and ready to go


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Beihang北航 in Taizhou city

Data
● Lenght: 9.85 m
● Wingspan: 18 m
● Height: 2.5 m
● Maximum take-off weight: 1500 kg
● Maximum load: 370 kg
● Maximum service life: 40 hours
● Maximum flight altitude: 7500 m
● Maximum flight Speed: 200 km / h
● Cruising speed: 130-180 km / h
● Cruising altitude: 3000-7000 m
● Takeoff and landing distance: ≤650 m
I am pretty sure Yankees and indians.would.say too slow too ugly can not not compared to its.counterpart made by Yankee
well my answer is: 
Iraqi gov is quitehappy with CH4!
saudi arabia ordered 300 units with manfacturing facilities!


----------



## samsara

The AV-500 helicopter drone by China Helicopter Research and Development Institute (CHRDI), continues its high-plateau trials in the Golmud（Ge'ermu 格尔木）, Haixi Mongol and Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Qinghai, located more than 4,300 meters above sea level.









Via East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-14
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*“World’s first cargo drone” testing in skies over China*
*Mike Walter*
@@mikewaltercgtn





Published November 13, 2017 at 9:03 PM 
Updated November 13, 2017 at 9:07 PM

Many drone makers are going small, developing pint-sized UAVs packed with technology. But others are focusing on counting on large cargo carrying craft.

CGTN’s Mike Walter has more on such drone.





At nearly 12 meters long, China’s brand new AT200 drone is large enough to deliver a small car. And with the aircraft’s speed and weight-limit, that may be possible: it can fly more than 2,100 kilometers at a time, cruise at around 313 kilometers per hour, and carry 1.5 tons of cargo.

Its second public flight was earlier this month in northwest China’s Shaanxi Province, where designers showed off what they call the drone’s “one-click landing.” Click one button, and the unmanned aerial vehicle flies itself.

There are, however, some important features still missing.

“In the future, the drone has to be equipped with an air traffic response device, so that air traffic controllers will know exactly where the airplane is located in real time,” according to chief designer Ma Xiaoping.

Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences spent 17 months developing the AT200, transforming it from an ordinary small plane to an unmanned cargo aircraft. Though impressive, the drone is not yet ready to roll down just any runway. It requires a specific set of conditions to operate, meaning it cannot yet take off and land at airports with runways built made out of dirt or grass, and those at high altitudes.

Nonetheless, the AT200 could soon take to the skies and join delivery drones from companies like Chinese e-commerce giant JD.com. It’s working with the Chinese Academy of Sciences to test unmanned drones capable of carrying packages and other goods.

The hope is to fly these vehicles into remote parts of China, lowering the high price of goods in far flung locations like Xinjiang.

What’s more, goods produced in these remote regions could more easily get to bigger cities. And as transportation costs go down, so do the prices consumers pay.

“We are working with local governments and farmers, and have already set up scores of production bases for fruit and other agricultural produce around the country,” according to Liu Qiangdong, CEO and chairman of JD.com. “We want to build competitive agricultural product brands in each region. Branded products sell at a premium and when farmers earn more money, they are more willing to grow safer and higher-quality produce.”

This year’s “China Agriculture and High-tech Fair” featured nearly 80 drones designed for farming applications. Pesticide sprayers, which automatically detect how much pesticide is needed then spray with accuracy down to millimeter-levels, received much of the attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

A silent killer type of drone? The next generation of assassination weapon? Cool.

Imagine a president come to a forum and give speech to a masses. There are many drones from TV station documented the event. Then this drone join the drone masses, shoot the president at the head, and then, you can just leave. Abandon the drone for the police to study it. When they realize who the culprit is, you have already have leave the country and go to safety.

It's a very dangerous weapon. It can change the method to secure the VIP radically. Or else there will many dead VIP in the future.


----------



## lcloo

China is developing new UAVs just like new mobile phones, every year there are new models coming out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Also via Henry K.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Makarena

lcloo said:


> China is developing new UAVs just like new mobile phones, every year there are new models coming out.



it is like watching cambrian explosion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Also via Henry K.
> 
> View attachment 438020



WindShadow

The "Shadow" family is expanding fast with both upgrades and new models in development。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Rainbow drone on lookout for forest fire*

2017-11-20 15:05 China.org.cn _Editor: Li Yan_





A CH-4 drone parks on the apron of an undisclosed airport in northwest China. (File photo/China.org.cn)

A CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), also known as a "rainbow drone," will officially enter service to monitor forest fires in northeast China, following a deal inked between the regional forestry authority and the drone's manufacturer in Beijing on Nov. 19, 2017.

The drone's deployment, also known as an "eye in the sky," will enhance fire monitoring in China's Greater Khingan Mountainous, a task formerly undertaken by forest keepers' visual observation from fixed look-out posts and, occasionally, from manned aircraft.

Although effective, such methods were far from efficient, relying on a lot of manpower and their shortcomings are apparent, said Wang Hongbin, deputy chief of the Greater Khingan Forestry Authority, at the contract signing ceremony.

"For example, human eyes cannot see through fog in case there is a fire, and our [manned] aircraft aren't cleared for nighttime aviation," he said.

By contrast, the CH-4 is equipped with both visual and infrared sensors to allow it to see day and night and, more importantly, through fog.

In particular, the CH-4 is installed with near-infrared sensors that allow it to see through dense smoke and pinpoint the source of a fire.

"This is something human eyes can never achieve, no matter how many lookout posts are set up or how many manned planes are put in the air," said Zhou Nai'en, deputy general manager of CH UAV Company, which is affiliated to the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA).

Zhou said that traditional aerial observation for forest fire was conducted by people looking out through the plane's portholes with binoculars. "Flying too low risks safety but flying too high reduces efficiency," he said, inferring that an all-weather, high endurance drone was the right solution.

Public data show that in normal operations, a CH-4 can stay airborne for more than 30 hours at an altitude of 4,000-5,000 meters. In other words, one sortie can provide constant aerial surveillance for almost two days during which the drone's ground staff can take a rest in shifts.

The burden is eased for ground staff in that the pilots are only responsible for the flight while the task of detecting fires is left to the various sensors in the drone's payload.

The drone's deployment followed pressing demands from local forestry authorities for a "scientific and technological innovation" in forest monitoring and early warning of fire, said Wu Pengchao, chief of the Tahe Aviation Station, the future homeport for the CH-4.

Wu said that the State Forestry Administration allocated a special fund for such innovations and the local Forestry Authority considered that a rainbow drone would "ideally answer the demand" in terms of being affordable with a superb performance.

Forest surveillance in the Greater Khingan Mountains, which are situated between 50 to 53 degrees north latitude, is the northernmost mission so far for a rainbow drone. The location means the drone is farther from geosynchronous satellites, which are stationed above the equator.

"Hence, after preliminary tests in May we did special modifications as to increase its capacity for satellite communication to ensure the data link doesn't break during flights," said Zhou, "and of course, in the actual drone to be delivered, we will disable the fire control module."

Forest surveillance in northeast China is the latest mission to add to the list of civil tasks conducted by drones in the rainbow series, which has gained fame in overseas anti-terrorism operations. CH-4 alone is a star UAV that has been exported to 10 countries.

Civil or military agencies in those countries are interested in rainbow UAVs' capability in aerial surveillance, geological exploration, regional communication restoration and fire control.

Zhou, a designer for rainbow series drones, maintained that a UAV was a neutral, basic platform whose payloads are what decide whether its mission is civil or military. Forest fire monitoring services is another example of the widely called for military-civil integration.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/11-20/281622.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Martian2

*China's TYW-1 UAV's sensor ball can "read a license plate 50km away."*

In June 2016, we learned China had upgraded the CH-4 UAV ElectroOptical (EO) sensor ball from analog to digital, which provided superior functionality.

ALIT CH-4 UCAV remote kill via satellite link, testing distance is over 1000km (June 5, 2016)
"Two tests were conducted, one with the current version of the aircraft, the second with upgraded electroptical [EO] payload. The new EO ball is now fully upgraded, visual light camera upgraded to 1080p from analog and a 20km target recognition range, FLIR now has continuous zoom and 18km target range, new servo control and target tracking system, added integrated inertial guidance, auto focusing and image enhancing systems. CH4 is quoted to have a take off weight of 1300kg, payload 345kg, ceiling 4000m, and a 35 hours endurance."
----------

Now, Jane's is reporting that China's digital sensor ball has new improved capability.

China’s Beihang Unmanned Aircraft System Technology unveils TYW-1 strike-capable UAV | Jane's (November 15, 2017)

"The [TYW-1] UAV is also equipped with an electro-optical system that can reportedly read a licence plate 50 km away from an altitude of 5,000 m. It also features both line-of-sight and satellite navigation and control systems."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Also via Henry K.
> 
> View attachment 438020


This tweet conveyed the message clearer 

_Btw, the drone being tested at Xingcheng *catapult track* seems to be Wind Shadow._

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/932866756917452800
Made me wonder this drone will be a member of the CVBG in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

samsara said:


> The AV-500 helicopter drone by China Helicopter Research and Development Institute (CHRDI), continues its high-plateau trials in the Golmud（Ge'ermu 格尔木）, Haixi Mongol and Tibetan autonomous prefecture in Qinghai, located more than 4,300 meters above sea level.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Via East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-14
> 。。。


18 Nov. Firing and target test successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

AV500W's MTOW _*reduces 70kg to 430kg at 4300m*_







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933387932030746624。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China trials first anti-drone system at Guangzhou airport *
2017-11-23 16:55Ecns.cn _Editor: Mo Hong'e_ ECNS App Download



Staff members at a monitor center show how the anti-drone system works at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, Guangdong Province, Nov. 23, 2017. (Photo: China News Service/Guo Jun) 

(ECNS) -- A detection and defense system against unmanned aerial vehicles has been put into trail operation at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport, local authorities announced on Thursday.

With a "detective early warning system" and "drone interference system", it is said to be the first system designed against illegal drones at China's airport.

The Cangqin system, installed at Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport in Guangdong Province, can monitor a low-altitude airspace 8 km in diameter.

It can locate a drone 3 seconds after it becomes operative within the supervised range.

Once detecting a suspicious drone, information related to its position, model, and real-time coordinates will be sent to the monitoring center. The interference system will immediately force the drone to touch down or fly back by scrambling the its remote-controlling signals.

The system will not influence airport equipment and can work in all weather conditions both day and night.

China has witnessed rapid growth in drone sales in recent years. However, illegal flying of drones has affected flights and raised safety concerns.

In April, several drones illegally flew around Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Southwest China's Sichuan Province, forcing up to 100 flights to land at alternative airports.

Meanwhile, some drones are used to peep into military facilities as they are harder to detect and could enter regions with complex terrain, said experts, calling on regulators to fully utilize anti-drone technology to enhance the safety of civil aviation and protect military facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

The AVIC AV500W military helicopter drone completed its firing trials on November 18 in Golmud, at 4,300 meters above sea level.

















East Pendulum‏ @HenriKenhmann 2017-11-23
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's unmanned attack helicopters pass high-plateau testing




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## clarkgap

New unmanned helicopter project of Changhe aircraft industries coporation?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

Just learned something very interesting and also credible, *CH-4 UAV*
did the target recon and designating job for the *USAF F-15E* in a Middle East country.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936638141871431680



clarkgap said:


> New unmanned helicopter project of Changhe aircraft industries coporation?
> 
> View attachment 440103



A four-bladed unmanned helicopter featuring T tail and
a long probe appears in AVIC Changhe's promotional video.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936612310143049728。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937592470744989697

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937575284873850880

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Exhibit from CSSC (China state shipbuilding corp) of a unmanned surface vessel. The label in Chinese means intelligent/smart unmanned boat.













​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Autonomous operations of drone swarms

*国防科大智能科学学院试验无人机集群自主作战 *

2017年12月05日 07:42:43

中国目前的无人机技术，无论是数量还是质量都已居于世界前列。（资料图）

国防科技大学智能科学学院着力推进科技创新

做新时代军事智能化发展的开拓者

■解放军报记者王握文通讯员张酉龙

*“3、2、1，起飞！”随着现场指挥员一声令下，几十架固定翼无人机相继腾空而起，快速集结编队，飞向指定区域执行侦察任务。

12月初，一场复杂条件下固定翼无人机集群自主飞行与探测试验正紧锣密鼓地展开。国防科技大学智能科学学院无人机系统创新团队的科研人员，冒着严寒进行各种性能、参数的测试与验证。*

“这项试验，团队已连续奋战了9个多月，忙的时候，一天要进行100多架次试验。”该院院长、团队领头人沈林成教授说，党的十九大报告强调“加快军事智能化发展”，作为新调整组建的学院，既然以“智能科学”命名，必须在军事智能创新中有所作为，让学院名副其实。

学院新调整组建后，院党委一班人围绕军事智能内涵与技术支撑，组织专家教授多次召开“诸葛亮会”，调研部队需求，优化学科布局与资源配置，将科技创新向加快军事智能发展聚焦。在集思广益的基础上，一份经过专家组评审的《智能科学学科群建设方案》**，为学院长远发展规划了清晰蓝图。

翻看方案，记者留意到，方案确定的近、中、远3个阶段发展目标，与十九大报告关于全面建成世界一流军队的3个时间节点高度契合。该院领导说：“学院的建设与发展必须以习近平强军思想为引领，与全面推进国防和军队现代化的战略安排同频共振，做到看齐追随，上下同心。”

学院党委提出，为战斗力提供强有力的人才和科技支撑，必须紧紧抓住学科建设这个龙头。学院依托现有的3个国家一级学科，着力形成*智能控制*、*智能机械*、*智能仪器*深度交叉融合的科学布局，重点加强*认知智能*、*群体智能*两个领域的基础研究；开展*智能机器人*、*智慧型无人平台*、*智能集群弹药*、*无人机集群作战*、*有人无人协同作战*5个重点方向攻关；推进*反无人机系统*与*无人智能化综合保障*技术突破，努力将智能科学学科群建成具有我军特色的国际一流学科群，成为军事智能化高素质人才培养和高水平科学研究的高地，引领军事智能化发展。

“我军特色”“国际一流”“两个高地”……这是记者采访时经常听到的高频词。背后折射的，是学院为加快军事智能化发展作贡献的不懈追求。

“无人作战是人工智能应用的制高点，必须抓紧抢占！”试验现场，团队年轻的技术总师、副教授王祥科告诉记者，无人机集群系统，是他们开辟的一个全新研究方向。今年3月完成前期研制工作后，就一直在这个新开辟的试验场进行各种关键技术的试验与验证。

试验场条件简陋，试验要求高难度大。这支平均年龄不到30岁的创新团队克服种种困难，夜以继日，历经酷暑严寒，一步步将试验向前推进。经过不懈努力，他们在并行感知与行为意图预判、以意外事件处理为核心的集群自主飞行控制等方面实现了一系列原创性技术突破，为无人机走向规模化集群应用和形成作战能力奠定了坚实的技术基础。

与无人机集群飞行试验相比，无人驾驶技术创新团队的创新追求同样值得称道。教授贺汉根虽已74岁，却仍奋战在科研一线，每天带领团队成员攻关不止。

今年7月，这个团队历时3年完成了国家自然科学基金重大研究计划项目研究，突破了无人驾驶汽车复杂环境感知与识别、智能行为决策和自主优化控制等一系列关键技术，创造了我国无人驾驶汽车高速公路自主驾驶的新纪录。

创新永无止境。“推动武器装备从信息化向智能化发展，必须在自主协同、人机协同、自主组织等智能化方面实现新的突破。”正在组织研究生开展科研攻关的副研究员孙振平说，无人驾驶汽车研制历经20多年研发与技术积累，为加快军事智能化发展奠定了坚实基础。

以提高创新对战斗力增长的贡献率为牵引，该院目前已形成了“以战略研究为引领、基础研究为支撑、关键技术为核心、型号研究作贡献”的科研新格局。

做新时代军事智能化发展的开拓者，当加快军事智能化发展排头兵。在习近平强军思想指引下，这个新调整组建的学院扬帆起航，向着宏伟目标奋力前行。



http://news.ifeng.com/a/20171205/53860628_0.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

A legion of 1,180 drones displays "GZ" while hovering mid-air during a Fortune Global Forum welcome gala in Guangzhou Thursday evening. Photo: Guangzhou Daily 

*China shows off drone brigade at Guangzhou Fortune Forum gala*
* The spectacle of 1,180 smart drones performing last night in Guangzhou is another impressive display of China's drone technologies *
By Frank Chen December 8, 2017 3:35 PM (UTC+8)

1,180 drones took part in a dazzling show Thursday evening in Guangzhou, part of a welcome gala for dignitaries attending the 2017 Fortune Global Forum being held in the capital city of China’s southern Guangdong province.

The impressive drone brigade, all manufactured in Guangzhou, smashed an earlier Guinness world record also set in the city when 1,000 drones performed in an orchestrated light show, Guangzhou Daily reports.



A time-lapse photo showing the drone performance. Photo: Guangzhou Daily

What required to marshal these 1,180 drones, weighing a total of one ton, is a sheer solo act, accomplished by just one console and one operator, on a system developed by the city’s indigenous tech startup eHang.

A lighting design can be enciphered into respective positioning codes for the 1,180 drones deployed, each capable of adjusting positions simultaneously, and, should a drone lose sync with the rest of the group and is unable to ascend to the programmed height, it will return to the ground without obstructing others, as all drones are smart enough to communicate with one another and coordinate routes and positions.



The drones perform in front of the Canton Tower. They are operated by one engineer on one console. Photo: Guangzhou Daily

Each of the drones are equipped with a real time kinematic-grade sensors, a technique for enhancing the precision of position data derived from GPS, relying on a single reference station as well as an interpolated virtual station to provide corrections with up to centimetre-level accuracy. Positioning error of the entire drone battalion is said to be no more than 2 cm in latitude and 1 cm in longitude for each device.

What the operator has to do is no more than inputting the desired pattern, hit the launch button, sit back and watch the sci-fi blockbuster-like spectacle as more than a thousand glinting drones take flight at the same time.



The impressive drone flyover of the Guangzhou CBD is the centrepiece of a Fortune Global Forum gala. Photo: Guangzhou Daily

Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, Former US Secretary of the Treasury Henry Paulson, Alibaba Group chairman Jack Ma and other Fortune 500 executives were among the audience awed by the drone legion performance, against Guangzhou’s glittering skyline and the city’s iconic Canton Tower.



All drones can talk to each other and coordinate routes and positions, even before taking off. Photo: Guangzhou Daily

The technologies behind the monumental drone show won’t be limited to performances only.

In June, state-owned China Electronics Technology Group Corp. had already unveiled its drone attack groups, hinting they can take on much larger conventional combat entities like warships and even an aircraft carrier.

Last month the Yunying, a new model of stealth combat drone about the size of a helicopter and developed by Aviation Industry Corp. of China, made its international debut at the Dubai Airshow.



A Yunying combat drone on display at the Dubai Airshow. Photo: People’s Daily

With normal takeoff weight rumored to be 3 tons, all Yunying drones can ascend higher and beyond the reach of most surface-to-air missiles thanks to powerful, turbo engines, and may coordinate with each other in combat through data links to enable others, including the reconnaissance attack version, to attack the targets they find.

China shows off drone brigade at Guangzhou Fortune Forum gala | Asia Times

***###***

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> A legion of 1,180 drones displays "GZ" while hovering mid-air during a Fortune Global Forum welcome gala in Guangzhou Thursday evening. Photo: Guangzhou Daily
> 
> *China shows off drone brigade at Guangzhou Fortune Forum gala*
> * The spectacle of 1,180 smart drones performing last night in Guangzhou is another impressive display of China's drone technologies *
> By Frank Chen December 8, 2017 3:35 PM (UTC+8)
> 
> 1,180 drones took part in a dazzling show Thursday evening in Guangzhou, part of a welcome gala for dignitaries attending the 2017 Fortune Global Forum being held in the capital city of China’s southern Guangdong province.
> 
> The impressive drone brigade, all manufactured in Guangzhou, smashed an earlier Guinness world record also set in the city when 1,000 drones performed in an orchestrated light show, Guangzhou Daily reports.
> 
> 
> 
> A time-lapse photo showing the drone performance. Photo: Guangzhou Daily
> 
> What required to marshal these 1,180 drones, weighing a total of one ton, is a sheer solo act, accomplished by just one console and one operator, on a system developed by the city’s indigenous tech startup eHang.
> 
> A lighting design can be enciphered into respective positioning codes for the 1,180 drones deployed, each capable of adjusting positions simultaneously, and, should a drone lose sync with the rest of the group and is unable to ascend to the programmed height, it will return to the ground without obstructing others, as all drones are smart enough to communicate with one another and coordinate routes and positions.
> 
> 
> 
> The drones perform in front of the Canton Tower. They are operated by one engineer on one console. Photo: Guangzhou Daily
> 
> Each of the drones are equipped with a real time kinematic-grade sensors, a technique for enhancing the precision of position data derived from GPS, relying on a single reference station as well as an interpolated virtual station to provide corrections with up to centimetre-level accuracy. Positioning error of the entire drone battalion is said to be no more than 2 cm in latitude and 1 cm in longitude for each device.
> 
> What the operator has to do is no more than inputting the desired pattern, hit the launch button, sit back and watch the sci-fi blockbuster-like spectacle as more than a thousand glinting drones take flight at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> The impressive drone flyover of the Guangzhou CBD is the centrepiece of a Fortune Global Forum gala. Photo: Guangzhou Daily
> 
> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, Former US Secretary of the Treasury Henry Paulson, Alibaba Group chairman Jack Ma and other Fortune 500 executives were among the audience awed by the drone legion performance, against Guangzhou’s glittering skyline and the city’s iconic Canton Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> All drones can talk to each other and coordinate routes and positions, even before taking off. Photo: Guangzhou Daily
> 
> The technologies behind the monumental drone show won’t be limited to performances only.
> 
> In June, state-owned China Electronics Technology Group Corp. had already unveiled its drone attack groups, hinting they can take on much larger conventional combat entities like warships and even an aircraft carrier.
> 
> Last month the Yunying, a new model of stealth combat drone about the size of a helicopter and developed by Aviation Industry Corp. of China, made its international debut at the Dubai Airshow.
> 
> 
> 
> A Yunying combat drone on display at the Dubai Airshow. Photo: People’s Daily
> 
> With normal takeoff weight rumored to be 3 tons, all Yunying drones can ascend higher and beyond the reach of most surface-to-air missiles thanks to powerful, turbo engines, and may coordinate with each other in combat through data links to enable others, including the reconnaissance attack version, to attack the targets they find.
> 
> China shows off drone brigade at Guangzhou Fortune Forum gala | Asia Times
> 
> ***###***


Very good piece of show, so good that I'd spent some time to translate the article into the local language to reach more audience  along with the 4 pics + 1 GIF from that article... it gives a good intro to the China's technology of the "swarm of drones" existence to the laymen. Relatively easy to digest/grasp for them.
。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/941555798869622784 *People's Daily, *@*PDChina*
China has started to deliver medicine via unmanned drone to an isolated community living atop a high cliff in Zhaojue County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, SW China's #*Sichuan* Province, on Dec 14

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942402611667279873

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

Path-Finder said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942402611667279873



Tengeon Tech also showed another interesting UAV:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

clarkgap said:


> Tengeon Tech also showed another interesting UAV:



miniature versions with 2,4 engines will be great.


----------



## clarkgap

Path-Finder said:


> miniature versions with 2,4 engines will be great.



This is basically an unmanned stratolaunch system:






Tengeon Tech's system:




Wingspan - 42 meter
Playload (with 8 turbofan engines) - 20 ton
Loiter time - 24 hours
The modularity turbofan engines system - can change the numbers and models of engine base on requirement


Others two UAV from Tengoen Tech
TA-001




Ceiling - 7500 m
Maximium speed - 240 km/h
Cruising speed - 150-200 km/h
Range - 3800 km
Loiter time - 24 h (Scout) - 18 h (Attack)
Control range - 280 km (Horizon) - 3000+ km (Satellite)
Wingspan - 14.7 m
Length - 7.8 m
Height - 2.7 m
Maximium takeoff weight - 1200 kg
Playload - 180 kg (Internal) - 120 kg (External)

HA-001




Ceiling - 6500 m
Hover ceiling - 6000 m (Ground effect) - 3800 m (no Ground effect)
Maximium speed - 190 km/h
Cruising speed - 170 km/h
Range - 700 km
Loiter time - 6 h
Length - 5.82 m
Width - 1.75 m
Height - 2.41 m
Maximium takeoff weight - 450 kg
Playload - 100 kg
Rotor diameter - 6.4 m

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The future is now 





















*Putiandiao*






*Meiyujian*






*Xiaoliguang*






*X-Hawk*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*中国电科14所AUDS车载反无人机系统重大任务保障准备就绪*

来源：信息发布 作者：信息发布人员 发布时间：2017年12月06日

12月5日，南京市公安局局长孙建友，常务副局长李明杰在14所陆耀宾首席专家的陪同下，参观了由14所和南京公安研究院联合为重大任务保障研制的“AUDS车载式反无人机系统”。






车载式反无人机系统是一款集中采用众多最新技术，实现高度集成的一体化反无人机系统。






该系统实现了高密度集成雷达、光电感知设备和电子干扰设备，所有子系统数据相互关联，可全自动实现探测、跟踪、识别、反制等功能，这在国内可谓首屈一指。






当前广泛流行的无人机属于“低、小、慢”目标，这类目标的雷达反射面积小、飞行高度低、飞行速度慢，容易与地面杂波混淆，因此，如何发现这些目标可以说是整个反无人机系统中最为核心的问题。

因此，如何发现这些目标可以说是整个反无人机系统中最为核心的问题。中国电科14所将此前在珠海航展、巴黎航展上备受瞩目的“蜘蛛网”雷达作为主探测装备，联合起来办大事，牵头中国电科多家成员单位集中各自技术优势，一举解决“低、小、慢”目标探测难的问题。






“蜘蛛网”雷达是一款采用先进有源相控阵雷达技术的圆阵多用途雷达，具有世界先进水平。全电扫的特性让它可以快速、扫描全空域，并保证对无人机的持续跟踪。

陆耀宾首席专家介绍了车载式反无人机系统的功能、组成和工作原理，逐一介绍了系统的雷达、光电、干扰等设备，在指挥舱内介绍了席位部署情况。现场进行了反无人机实地飞行演练，放飞的无人机升空后，雷达快速捕捉到目标，并引导光电设备跟踪、识别，系统联动干扰设备进行预先对准。整个演练规程顺利流畅，快速准确，高效地完成了反无人机系统的整个工作流程。市公安局孙局长充分肯定了反无人机系统的表现，高度赞扬了14所的科研能力，希望系统研制团队再接再厉，全力做好重大任务保障工作。






现场的研制团队深受鼓舞，表示将发扬14所人使命高于一切的负责任态度，进一步优化系统，提升系统能力，做好安保技术保障工作。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

It looks though verification of autonomous inflight refueling has been successfully carried out with the SharpSword UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> It looks though verification of autonomous inflight refueling has been successfully carried out with the SharpSword UAV.



What is the status of the program? Are rumors that it's about to enter mass production true?


----------



## samsara

China's unmanned aircraft company - Sichuan *Tengeon Tech* just announced the *world's largest commercial UAV* of "TD" series. Maximum take-off weight of 45 tons, maximum loading capacity of 20 tons, cruising distance of 7,500 kilometers, practical altitude limit of 12,000 meters. Scheduled for the first flight in 2020.

Correction: the correct name is "TD" instead of previously mentioned "TB"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/942413932559585282。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's first medical drone delivers essential supplies to 'cliff village'*

2017-12-20 12:53

chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_







A video shot recently shows a drone carrying medical supplies landing in the mountaintop village Atuleer in Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province.

The medical drone delivery service, the first of its kind in the country, jointly launched by China's second-largest e-commerce website JD, and China Siyuan Foundation for Poverty Alleviation, has been started to help deliver essential medical supplies to villagers in Atuleer.

The village, home to 500 residents living atop a cliff more than 1,400 meters high, became famous a year ago when reports emerged of villagers braving the vertical climb on the cliff to go in or out of the village.

With the help of the drone, it only takes 10 minutes to deliver medical supplies, while before this the villagers had to use the ladders to buy medicines and it usually took six to nine hours to complete a round trip.

"Villagers are unable to get sufficient medical care as the local health service is still very poor. Medical drone delivery can help improve the condition with lower costs," said Sun Zhixiang, vice-president of JD.

The village now has a newly built steel ladder and internet, as well as 4G signals.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-20/285204.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

cirr said:


> *China's first medical drone delivers essential supplies to 'cliff village'*
> 
> 2017-12-20 12:53
> 
> chinadaily.com.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A video shot recently shows a drone carrying medical supplies landing in the mountaintop village Atuleer in Liangshan Yi autonomous prefecture, Southwest China's Sichuan province.
> 
> The medical drone delivery service, the first of its kind in the country, jointly launched by China's second-largest e-commerce website JD, and China Siyuan Foundation for Poverty Alleviation, has been started to help deliver essential medical supplies to villagers in Atuleer.
> 
> The village, home to 500 residents living atop a cliff more than 1,400 meters high, became famous a year ago when reports emerged of villagers braving the vertical climb on the cliff to go in or out of the village.
> 
> With the help of the drone, it only takes 10 minutes to deliver medical supplies, while before this the villagers had to use the ladders to buy medicines and it usually took six to nine hours to complete a round trip.
> 
> "Villagers are unable to get sufficient medical care as the local health service is still very poor. Medical drone delivery can help improve the condition with lower costs," said Sun Zhixiang, vice-president of JD.
> 
> The village now has a newly built steel ladder and internet, as well as 4G signals.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-20/285204.shtml


The picture of the some local kids on the vertical climb indeed circulated world wide (I also got it back then via phone chat tool, gone already with my old device), and was used as a way to ridicule China, pointed out the poverty and backwardness of some society there... a disparaging remark like "so bad the commie regime" ... how miserable their lives were. The western mainstream media jumped in the wagon to exploit the picture with their sinister stories in unison. Yet they won't tell us about the new steel ladder or the improved living conditions there.

I wonder if you can provide us some pics of the old vertical climb and the new steel ladder? Better again if there is any clip or more pics to show the development there, or any background story why the Yi people opt to live in such difficult terrain. If post it in other thread, please tag me then. I wanna share them elsewhere along with this story to straighten out the related minor perception. Thanks.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*China has started to deliver medicine via unmanned drone to an isolated community living atop a high cliff in Zhaojue County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, SW China's #Sichuan Province, on Dec 14*

People's Daily,China @PDChina 10:29 PM - 14 Dec 2017

















。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

samsara said:


> The picture of the some local kids on the vertical climb indeed circulated world wide (I also got it back then via phone chat tool, gone already with my old device), and was used as a way to ridicule China, pointed out the poverty and backwardness of some society there... a disparaging remark like "so bad the commie regime" ... how miserable their lives were. The western mainstream media jumped in the wagon to exploit the picture with their sinister stories in unison. Yet they won't tell us about the new steel ladder or the improved living conditions there.
> 
> I wonder if you can provide us some pics of the old vertical climb and the new steel ladder? Better again if there is any clip or more pics to show the development there, or any background story why the Yi people opt to live in such difficult terrain. If post it in other thread, please tag me then. I wanna share them elsewhere along with this story to straighten out the related minor perception. Thanks.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> *China has started to deliver medicine via unmanned drone to an isolated community living atop a high cliff in Zhaojue County, Liangshan Yi Autonomous Prefecture, SW China's #Sichuan Province, on Dec 14*
> 
> People's Daily,China @PDChina 10:29 PM - 14 Dec 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 。。。



*DJI buoys agricultural efficiency with new models*

2017-12-21 13:24 Global Times _Editor: Li Yan_

DJI Innovations, the world's top civilian drone producer, on Wednesday announced to use advanced technologies in new drones that will significantly enhance agricultural production efficiency.

The Shenzhen-based technology company launched two new drones, the MG-1S Advanced and the MG-1P, both designed for agricultural uses such as spraying pesticide on crops.

Chen Tao, sales manager at DJI, said that *the cost of the MG-1S Advanced, which is about 30,000 yuan ($4,560), can be recovered in 21.75 days of use, while for the MG-1P the cost-recovery period is just about 18 days.*

According to Chen, these figures reflect the use of more advanced technologies than were deployed in previous models. For example, the MG-1S Advanced, an updated version of the MS-1S that was launched toward the end of 2016, has a *second-generation radar* that doubles the drone's sensing ability and gives the drone better capabilities to detect different terrains.

An employee at DJI stressed that all the technologies were internally developed.

DJI also announced the launch of an online agricultural service platform, which allows users to program drone operation routes and maintain drones.

According to Chen, *DJI will launch more new agricultural products in 2018.*

DJI is an example of Chinese technology companies that are backing the domestic agricultural industry with advanced facilities and capabilities.

Up to 3,000 agricultural drones were in use by the end of 2015, with about 400 relevant firms in the industry, media reported in April.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/12-21/285373.shtml

*DJI sees higher demand for agricultural drones*

2017-12-21 12:55 China Daily _Editor: Gu Liping_

DJI Innovation Technology Co, China's largest commercial drone manufacturer, will continue to increase its investment in agricultural drones and the cultivation of drone operators, in a bid to help farmers improve the efficiency of spraying pesticide and increase the use ratio of chemicals.

The company said *more than 10,000 drone operators are using DJI's farm-specific drone MG series, estimating the sales of such drones will reach 45,000 units in 2020.*

It is bullish about the prospects for drones and will step up efforts to train more professional drone operators, even though the profitability of the agricultural drone sector is not yet clear.

"We don't focus on how to earn profits, but training people to operate the agricultural drones in the short term, as well as helping them develop a business model, which is in accordance with our corporate culture and medium- and long-term strategy," said Luo Zhenhua, vice-president of DJI.

Luo added that the demand for agricultural drones is huge and "whether the drone manufacturers should make money in the industry chain of farm-specific drones is worth discussing."

The Shenzhen-based company launched its latest agricultural drone－MG-1S Advanced, which upgrades the radar, spraying and dynamic systems to increase the working efficiency and accuracy. Drone operators who use such drones could spray about 600 mu (40 hectares) of pesticide each day.

In November 2015, Shenzhen-based DJI launched its first agricultural drone, the MG-1, marking its diversification into the industry-level drone market.

Last year, it unveiled an upgraded agricultural drone, MG-1S, which is equipped with an advanced flight control system, radar and sensors. Moreover, a series of financial services to support the drones' purchasing, operation and related training were provided.

The sales of these drones have accounted for 70 percent of the domestic farm-specific drone market. The company recently cut the price of such drones.

With the modernization of agriculture, the demand for advanced farming devices has been growing significantly. The penetration rate of agricultural drones will reach more than 40 percent in 2023 in China's agricultural sector, with sales reaching 16 billion yuan ($2.4 billion), industry statistics showed.

The government has issued policies to promote the use of modern agricultural machinery, which include offering subsidies to encourage the use of drones in agriculture.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/12-21/285371.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

T-18 and T-20 drones

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

SF Express

https://weibo.com/tv/v/FBrlB5TR4?fid=1034:35623a8f3b899a0044884c80ccdb138d


----------



## zestokryl

Is that tengoen UAV in different paint scheme , or the final one ?


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Is that tengoen UAV in different paint scheme , or the final one ?



That's a drone for China's largest private courier firm SF Express

Video：http://tech.163.com/17/1227/07/D6L70Q6B00097U7T.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

From weibo,

2017年12月26日15时，一架顺丰涂装的双尾蝎从云南某机场起飞，30分钟后无人机飞行高度降低至300米，并实施了吊舱自动投放，约30秒后吊舱缓慢降落至目标地点，地面工作人员从吊舱内取出备件并迅速完成通讯设备抢修，自此顺丰基于华为真实业务需求，使用_腾盾科技_自主研发的双尾蝎无人机系统开展的国内首次大型无人机应急物资快速投递演示验证飞行圆满成功，而此次飞行也将作为全球首次无人机空投物资成功案例载入民用无人机发展史册。

At 15:00 on December 26, 2017, a "twin-tailed scorpion" UAV painted with SF Express logo took off from an airport in Yunnan Province. After 30 minutes, the flight altitude of the drone was reduced to 300 meters and the pod was automatically dropped. After about 30 seconds, the pod slowly landed to the target location, ground staff removed spare parts from the pod and quickly complete the repair of communications equipment. Ever since SF based on the real business needs of Huawei, the use of Tengden Technology independently developed "twin-tailed scorpion" UAV system for the first time begin UAV emergency supplies rapid delivery demonstration flight, and thus this flight will also be the world's first successful case of UAV airdrop operation and enter into the history of civilian UAV history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## zestokryl

zestokryl said:


> Is that tengoen UAV in different paint scheme , or the final one ?



But, whats the model / manufacturer ?  

p.s. According to JSCh s post its Tengoen drone


----------



## jkroo

zestokryl said:


> But, whats the model / manufacturer ?
> 
> p.s. According to JSCh s post its Tengoen drone


Yeah, code name:twin-tailed scorpion.
Made by 腾盾科技 a private company of Sichuan province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Is there a PLA requirement fir that type?


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Is there a PLA requirement fir that type?



No.


----------



## 52051

JSCh said:


> From weibo,
> 
> 2017年12月26日15时，一架顺丰涂装的双尾蝎从云南某机场起飞，30分钟后无人机飞行高度降低至300米，并实施了吊舱自动投放，约30秒后吊舱缓慢降落至目标地点，地面工作人员从吊舱内取出备件并迅速完成通讯设备抢修，自此顺丰基于华为真实业务需求，使用_腾盾科技_自主研发的双尾蝎无人机系统开展的国内首次大型无人机应急物资快速投递演示验证飞行圆满成功，而此次飞行也将作为全球首次无人机空投物资成功案例载入民用无人机发展史册。
> 
> At 15:00 on December 26, 2017, a "twin-tailed scorpion" UAV painted with SF Express logo took off from an airport in Yunnan Province. After 30 minutes, the flight altitude of the drone was reduced to 300 meters and the pod was automatically dropped. After about 30 seconds, the pod slowly landed to the target location, ground staff removed spare parts from the pod and quickly complete the repair of communications equipment. Ever since SF based on the real business needs of Huawei, the use of Tengden Technology independently developed "twin-tailed scorpion" UAV system for the first time begin UAV emergency supplies rapid delivery demonstration flight, and thus this flight will also be the world's first successful case of UAV airdrop operation and enter into the history of civilian UAV history.



Its kind of funny they deliever the goods like a bomber, dont know how much it charge for this, like the regular SF expree fee or ask for an extra.


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> From weibo,
> 
> 2017年12月26日15时，一架顺丰涂装的双尾蝎从云南某机场起飞，30分钟后无人机飞行高度降低至300米，并实施了吊舱自动投放，约30秒后吊舱缓慢降落至目标地点，地面工作人员从吊舱内取出备件并迅速完成通讯设备抢修，自此顺丰基于华为真实业务需求，使用_腾盾科技_自主研发的双尾蝎无人机系统开展的国内首次大型无人机应急物资快速投递演示验证飞行圆满成功，而此次飞行也将作为全球首次无人机空投物资成功案例载入民用无人机发展史册。
> 
> At 15:00 on December 26, 2017, a "twin-tailed scorpion" UAV painted with SF Express logo took off from an airport in Yunnan Province. After 30 minutes, the flight altitude of the drone was reduced to 300 meters and the pod was automatically dropped. After about 30 seconds, the pod slowly landed to the target location, ground staff removed spare parts from the pod and quickly complete the repair of communications equipment. Ever since SF based on the real business needs of Huawei, the use of Tengden Technology independently developed "twin-tailed scorpion" UAV system for the first time begin UAV emergency supplies rapid delivery demonstration flight, and thus this flight will also be the world's first successful case of UAV airdrop operation and enter into the history of civilian UAV history.


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hey isnt that the drone India was developing???


Dungeness said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dungeness

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Hey isnt that the drone India was developing???




Rustom? DRDO tried, but a Chinese startup succeeded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

They're only good at whining man.
Their whole population is like Sean Hannity 


Dungeness said:


> Rustom? DRDO tried, but a Chinese startup succeeded.


----------



## Dungeness

Ahmet Pasha said:


> They're only good at whining man.
> Their whole population is like Sean Hannity




"Mother India" would be better served if they could talk less and work more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Dungeness said:


> Rustom? DRDO tried, but a Chinese startup succeeded.


yeah, that startup popped outta nowhere and have multiple versions already. drdodo on the othe hand is such a huge organization been developing that sh1t for many years now and still going nowhere.. 

rustom Mk2 lol





-----------------------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Their's looks like a rickety old as$ cessna.
Wheras, chinese one is refined and pilished LMFAO 


qwerrty said:


> yeah, that startup popped outta nowhere and have multiple versions already. drdodo on the othe hand is such a huge organization been developing that sh1t for many years now and still going nowhere..
> 
> rustom Mk2 lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------


----------



## qwerrty

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Their's looks like a rickety old as$ cessna.
> Wheras, chinese one is refined and pilished LMFAO


it's different design. the chinese one is twin-boom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

An official AVIC model of the Sharp Sword?!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946611917421912064

However it seems different to the original demonstrator configuration - especially on the exhaust - so it might be the alleged revised no. 02?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Adolf had such aircraft in his reich. So does that mean he was far ahead of his time... Even ahead of America??? 


Deino said:


> An official AVIC model of the Sharp Sword?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946611917421912064
> 
> However it seems different to the original demonstrator configuration - especially on the exhaust - so it might be the alleged revised no. 02?


----------



## Akasa

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Adolf had such aircraft in his reich. So does that mean he was far ahead of his time... Even ahead of America???



Well, since kites have similar triangular shapes in their design, maybe the first kite maker was more advanced than aircraft institutes of today. Food for thought?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Adolf had such aircraft in his reich. So does that mean he was far ahead of his time... Even ahead of America???




To admit even with trying to avoid this historical and political issue, there's no doubt that Germany before WW II was "far ahead of his time... especially ahead of America".

But we shall stop here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Hehehe you nailed it bruv 


SinoSoldier said:


> Well, since kites have similar triangular shapes in their design, maybe the first kite maker was more advanced than aircraft institutes of today. Food for thought?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> An official AVIC model of the Sharp Sword?!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/946611917421912064
> 
> However it seems different to the original demonstrator configuration - especially on the exhaust - so it might be the alleged revised no. 02?



This drone is now known by a different name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> This drone is now known by a different name.




Interesting ... and could You tell??

By the way, it is different to the original configuration with the typical RD-93/WS-13-nozzle, so was the original demonstrator modified or is this the alleged revised prototype?


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> This drone is now known by a different name.



What stage of testing is it in? We haven't heard of this drone in a while.


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> Interesting ... and could You tell??
> 
> By the way, it is different to the original configuration with the typical RD-93/WS-13-nozzle, so was the original demonstrator modified or is this the alleged revised prototype?
> 
> View attachment 445426



Looks like it is more related to this one, the photo appeared in 2012, it is called "Tian Nu" 天弩。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

YiLong II in the target test

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

luciferdd said:


> YiLong II in the target test


Nice and straightforward video,now let's just waiting for it to get more orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

Any info , about this company and its product lineup is welcomed ....


----------



## monitor

*China Pterosaurs 2 MALE Armed UAV Live Firing*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948399348630503424
But besides all discussions about export customers ... will the PLAAF also introduce that type?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948399348630503424
> But besides all discussions about export customers ... will the PLAAF also introduce that type?


Wingloong is in active service, so I believed wingloong 2 would follow too.


----------



## Deino

YuChen said:


> Wingloong is in active service, so I believed wingloong 2 would follow too.




I hope so but so far I heard no confirmation.

Besides that I would like to know what's under that paper hidden... a serial number (PLAAF??), a foreign flag (Egypt???) or what else?

Deino


----------



## BHarwana

China’s newly developed Wing Loong II strike-capable reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) hit five targets in succession using five different types of missiles as part of a recent live-firing test, the state-owned Xinhua news agency reported on 31 December 2017.

Citing a statement by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), Xinhua reported that by achieving a “100% hit rate” the Wing Loong II unmanned aerial system (UAS), which was developed by AVIC’s Chengdu Aircraft Design & Research Institute (CADI), set a new live-firing record for a Chinese-made UAV in a single sortie.

http://www.janes.com/article/76772/...fferent-missiles-in-single-sortie-says-report


*China Exclusive: China's Wing Loong UAS creates record of "five hits in succession" *

BEIJING, Dec. 31 (Xinhua) -- China's newly-developed Wing Loong II UAS, a high-end reconnaissance-strike unmanned aerial system (UAS), has created a record "five hits in succession," its developer announced Sunday.

After multiple rounds of flight and firing tests, the Wing Loong II UAS has achieved a hit rate of 100 percent, said the state-owned aviation giant of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

"The Wing Loong II UAS has successfully hits five targets in succession with five different types of missiles in a single sortie, setting a new live firing record for Chinese UAS," AVIC said.

To date, the newly-developed reconnaissance-strike-integrated UAS has conducted firing tests with eight types of missiles and dozens of bombs, with a hit rate of 100 percent.

The Wing Loong II UAS is a China-developed new generation of long endurance reconnaissance-strike-integrated UAS by AVIC's Chengdu Aircraft Design & Research Institute (CADI).

The system is composed of the ground station and various numbers of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs).

It successfully completed its maiden flight in northwestern China on Feb. 27 this year, showing that China was capable of developing large-scale reconnaissance-strike UAS to international standards.

Within 10 months of its maiden flight, multiple live firing tests had been conducted in accordance with the requirement of its customers, including stationary targets, moving targets, time sensitive targets and air-ground coordination.

Meanwhile, the Wing Loong II UAS has successfully conducted the "control of two vehicles with one station," which had never been achieved by a Chinese UAS before.

According to CADI, in the 10-month flight tests, the Wing Loong II UAS accomplished a series of flight missions to verify the UAS platform, payload, weapons and ground control station.

"All the performance specifications of Wing Loong II UAS are validated comprehensively through high-intensity and concentrated flight tests, which shows that it has met user requirements and possesses full operational capability," CADI said.

"Seven years after its launch on the market, the Wing Loong series has been successfully equipped by multiple users, going through tests in various severe environments," said Ji Xiaoguang, CADI president. "It has realized operation normalization, been used in actual combat, and made remarkable achievements. It has earned a good reputation in many countries and established brand recognition of Chinese 'Wing Loong' worldwide."

The Wing Loong II UAS has already obtained the largest order of Chinese advanced large-scale UAVs in the overseas market, even before its maiden flight.

To date, Wing Loong I and II UAS have realized high quality and quick delivery as per contract requirements signed with foreign customers. Both have accomplished long-distance handovers to execute missions, according to CADI.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/31/c_136863482.htm

*China’s New Killer Drone Conducts Missile Firing Tests*

The Wing Loong II drone hit five successive targets with five separate types of missiles during a recent test flight. 

China’s indigenously designed and built next-generation medium-altitude long-endurance and strike-capable Wing Loong II unnamed aerial vehicle (UAV) has purportedly set a new “record” by hitting five successive targets with five separate types of missiles during a recent flight test, the UAV’s manufacturer, state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), said in a recent statement, according to Chinese media reports.

“The Wing Loong II UAS [unmanned aerial system] has successfully hit five targets in succession with five different types of missiles in a single sortie, setting a new live firing record for Chinese UAS,” AVIC said. The new UAV has performed a number of flight and firing tests with eight types of missiles and various bombs, purportedly performing a hit rate of “100 percent,” _Xinhua_ news agency reported, citing AVIC.

The Wing Loong II UAV successfully completed its first maiden flight on February 27, 2017

https://thediplomat.com/2018/01/chinas-new-killer-drone-conducts-missile-firing-tests/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Here is the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> *China Exclusive: China's Wing Loong UAS creates record of "five hits in succession" *



*

Oh come on ... how long are you a member here and how often did I already contact you NOT TO POST for each and every random post a new thread esp. if there are already existing ones that fit. *

Deino


----------



## Deino

Divine Eagle + Soaring Dragon II UAVs - 20180104

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## zestokryl

Fuel cell drone : http://www.eastpendulum.com/premier-vol-drone-tiltrotor-chinois-hydrogene


----------



## The SC

*Chinese Divine Eagle UAV*

In Chinese social media were released photographs of a huge unmanned aerial vehicle was spotted at the Shenyang Aircraft Corporation (SYAC) production facility.
The unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) it was located near the hangar and was hidden in a protective case. The UAV has twin-fuselage design and according to local experts, it is new Chinese Divine Eagle high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) unmanned aerial vehicle.
The Divine Eagle is currently the one of the largest UAV in the world with a wingspan of 35 to 50 meters. The design of Divine Eagle appears to share some similarity with the Russian Sukhoi S-62 UAV concept which first appeared around 2000.
According to a local source, the UAV is currently undergoing flight tests. It has a maximum flight ceiling of 25 km and a maximum speed of Mach 0.8.The UAV is thought to be powered by a medium-thrust turbofan engine without A/B (WS-12 without A/B) located above the main wing and between the two fuselages. The fuselages have bulbous noses that house satellite communication antennas, and the canard wing is mounted between them but not at the leading edge.
*


*

Divine eagle drone 3D model by BestMesh / cgtrader.com
The Divine Eagle UAV expected to provide an early warning line to detect threats to China’s airspace, like cruise missiles and stealth bombers, as well as be able to take on such missions as hunting for aircraft carriers in the open waters of the Pacific.
The first confirmed photo of Divine Eagle was revealed in mid-2015 when a photograph of it taxiing was published on the internet.

*



*
​*

*

*

*

Divine Eagle is one of the most important projects of China to neutralize stealth threats, characterized by a wide range of radars, all of them AESA with coverage of 360 degrees and are distributed as follows

- One radar kit X / UHF AMTI of ESA quality in the foreground.
- Two AMTI / SAR / GMTI X / UHF radars in pairing arms.
- Two radios X / UHF AMTI on both sides of the engine.
- Two other X / UHF AMTI at the end of the arms.

AMTI radar to monitor air targets, GMTI radar to monitor surface targets, and SAR radar to monitor ground targets and map terrain, including bases and infrastructure.






From the few information available, the number of AESA modules can reach about 10,000 (about 8 times more than the F-35 radar) given the diameter of about 1.5 meters in the circular head of the structure and coverage of the entire body of the aircraft with radars.






With its 25-km flight ceiling, it gives a complete picture of the space around it, increasing the possibility of observing stealth targets, in addition to its speed of eight-tenths of the speed of sound (800 km/h).

Most importantly, the role of Divine Eagle is not limited to defending by detecting stealth targets, it has also the offensive role of directing smart bombs and ballistic missiles, which will be most important with the unique DF 26 and his younger brother DF 21.






Finally, this drone/UAV with JY-26 radar form the basis of the Chinese anti-access and area denial A2/AD principle. This ability, which was limited to the Americans, is now within reach of China as well as the Russian similar project.








Source: Compiled from different sources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> I hope so but so far I heard no confirmation.
> 
> Besides that I would like to know what's under that paper hidden... a serial number (PLAAF??), a foreign flag (Egypt???) or what else?
> 
> Deino



http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0108/170196.shtml

“2017年8月，“翼龙”Ⅱ无人机科研组与飞行员组一行抵达A国某基地，何俊麒就是其中的一员。从2017年春节后到国内外场试飞，一直到国外交付，何俊麒一直马不停蹄。作为复装组组长，他带领团队以4天/架次的速度，迅速进行“翼龙”Ⅱ无人机吊卸、恢复机体、恢复性试验、全机状态检查、发动机开车。随后，在交付组组长李少华的指挥下，团队仅用11个工作日就圆满完成了共8个架次的飞行，其中包括6个科研鉴定试飞架次。此阶段任务的圆满完成为后面的交付工作奠定了坚实基础，极大地增强了整个团队的信心，鼓舞了用户。

为顺利交付、守住节点，“翼龙”Ⅱ党员突击队针对用户出的考核题目，制定了周密的飞行计划。首个考核科目便是一站双机，由用户随机挑选两架无人机来执行，现场按照国内总结的经验流程，从总指挥到飞行员到链路员到机务等各个岗位无缝对接，于当地时间2017年10月8日10时56分至13时03分顺利完成一站双机飞行。次日紧接着完成了升限飞行科目，“翼龙”Ⅱ无人机在37分钟的时间内飞到了9100米的高度，用户对此非常满意。“翼龙”Ⅱ无人机接下来的表现更让用户叹为观止，5天时间顺利完成了断链自主返航、长航时、移动靶试、空中控制权交接、SAR对海模式等考核科目。用户在认可“翼龙”Ⅱ无人机的系统、功能、性能之棒的同时也极大称赞了现场团队的工作作风与能力。

交付任务的顺利完成，是团队背后的辛勤付出，是团队与困难斗智斗勇的体现。两个半月，25个架次近100飞行小时，“翼龙”Ⅱ党员突击队顺利地完成了科研交付任务，为首批“翼龙”Ⅱ无人机交付画上了美丽的句号。”


August 2017, the research team and pilots of Wing Loong II came to a base of country A. They flew 8 sorties, include 6 R&D product evaluation sorties, within 11 workdays.
The Wing Loong II UAV has successfully conducted the "control of two vehicles with one station" from local time 10:56 to 13:03 in October 8th, 2017.
In the next day, the Wing Loong II UAV tested its ceiling, which climbed to 9100 meters within 37 minutes.
Within the next 5 days, Wing Loong II UAV completed a sets of evaluation included Maximum Range, Autonomous Returning System, Running Target, SAR radar mode for ocean and Connection Management.
This team successfully delivered the UAV to customer after approximate 100 hours, 25 flights within two and half months.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0108/170196.shtml
> ...
> August 2017, the research team and pilots of Wing Loong II came to a base of country A. They flew 8 sorties, include 6 R&D product evaluation sorties, within 11 workdays.



So as others already said, it is highly likely.


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> So as others already said, it is highly likely.



Due to my poor English skill, I spent many time to translate it. The only question is - what's Country A?


----------



## lcloo

clarkgap said:


> Due to my poor English skill, I spent many time to translate it. The only question is - what's Country A?


I believe it is *A*rab Saudi (Al-Arabia As-Saudiyah), or Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in English.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HannibalBarca

lcloo said:


> I believe it is *A*rab Saudi (Al-Arabia As-Saudiyah), or Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in English.


Arab republic of Egypt too...


----------



## cirr

It looks though the development of a certain type of near-space drone has been completed just before year-end 2017 

http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0109/170270.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

video from CAC -> http://v.qq.com/iframe/player.html?vid=w0531lv67e0&auto=0&

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Congrats. 

Number says something like SW?-001 ??? can anyone read better?

.. and even more: This is not the twin-engine CAC UAV Wind Shadow we saw in November, but the single engine Cloud Shadow? Or am I wrong?

Deino


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Number says something like SW?-001 ??? can anyone read better?
> 
> .. and even more: This is not the twin-engine CAC UAV Wind Shadow we saw in November, but the single engine Cloud Shadow? Or am I wrong?
> 
> Deino



It is single engine Cloud Shadow. Zhengdu cannot shot a video about Wind Shadow in this year, it is still seceret project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Just noticed ... it's the original Sky Wing ?!!












Anyone with an idea, how recent these images are?


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Just noticed ... it's the original Sky Wing ?!!
> 
> View attachment 447411
> View attachment 447412
> View attachment 447413
> 
> 
> Anyone with an idea, how recent these images are?



SW-3 = Sky Wind 3 = 天翼3, so it should be the follow on of this:










I always think Shadow series UAVs are the follow-on of Sky-wind-3. Looks like they developed several Sky-wind-3, then created Shadow series base on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> I always think Shadow series UAVs are the follow-on of Sky-wind-3. Looks like they developed several Sky-wind-3, then created Shadow series base on that.




By the way, there are several sources - esp. in the West - quoting UAV called BZK-009 sometimes also called WZ-2000.

IMO I'm very much sceptical on this type esp. since we only know this image below but nothing more ... could it be that this model WZ-2000 is in fact a predecessor to the original Sky Wing that later evolved into the family of Shadow-UAVs as you say?

Or do you know this mysterious WZ-2000 or BZK-009??

Deino


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> By the way, there are several sources - esp. in the West - quoting UAV called BZK-009 sometimes also called WZ-2000.
> 
> IMO I'm very much sceptical on this type esp. since we only know this image below but nothing more ... could it be that this model WZ-2000 is in fact a predecessor to the original Sky Wing that later evolved into the family of Shadow-UAVs as you say?
> 
> Or do you know this mysterious WZ-2000 or BZK-009??
> 
> Deino
> 
> View attachment 447431



WZ-2000 = WuZhen-2000 = 无侦-2000 = 无人帧察-2000 = unmanned scout -2000

Some old sources indicated WZ-2000 is the old design of AVIC Guizhou Aircraft industrial company. And Skywind series is the design of AVIC CAC. CAC's prject defeated GAC's one.


----------



## Deino

But isn't CAC/611 closely working together with Guizhou? ... I read somewhere even on the Sky Wing,

But by your info the WZ-2000 is a failed design? But what then is or was the BZK-009?


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> But isn't CAC/611 closely working together with Guizhou? ... I read somewhere even on the Sky Wing,
> 
> But by your info the WZ-2000 is a failed design? But what then is or was the BZK-009?



http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/2014-01-11/1704759570.html

WZ-2000 was a very old project, a report by Guizhou Daily indicated the WZ-200 made its maiden flight in December 26th, 2003. CAC and Guizhou working together in recent years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/2014-01-11/1704759570.html
> 
> WZ-2000 was a very old project, a report by Guizhou Daily indicated the WZ-200 made its maiden flight in December 26th, 2003. CAC and Guizhou working together in recent years.




Thanks ... but there's no image??

And anything on that secret BZK-009??

Best,
Deino


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Thanks ... but there's no image??
> 
> And anything on that secret BZK-009??
> 
> Best,
> Deino



Information about BZK-009 is also very rare in Chinese internet. I only find two news reports:

1. 上午10时，中国一航贵州航空工业集团第一次采用零工装柔性装配工艺的重点型号BZK-009型无人机在云马飞机厂2车间开铆。一航贵州集团总经理助理符史辉、原副总经理张尚道、重点型号总设计师杨绍文、空军驻云马厂总军代表沈献绍等参加开铆仪式。

2.中国新型无人机开铆---《军事技术》2005年11月15日上午10时，贵航集团重点型号BZK-009型无人机开铆，标志着该重点型号从零件加工阶段进入部件装配的关键生产阶段。该重点型号的研制生产，第一次采用了柔性装配工艺，大大缩短了生产准备周期，代表了当今中国飞机制造也数字化装配的最新发展趋势，这也是该重点型号能够在不足三个月的时间能实现开铆的重要原因。

BZK-009 is also the product of GAAC. They began to assembled it in November 15th, 2005. The chief designer of BZK-009 is 杨绍文 (Yang Shaowen), who is also the chief designer of WZ-2000. Maybe they are same project in different steps.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Thanks


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

cirr said:


> It looks though the development of a certain type of near-space drone has been completed just before year-end 2017
> 
> http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0109/170270.shtml



This is about CAC/611th's new hyper-sonic near-space vehicle, according to the news, the development is a success, and the vehicle can take off and land all on its own, thanks to the multi-phase engine, unlike the US's one who needs a rocket boost stage.

According to some BBS sources, it is the only project in AVIC that actually win some respect from CASIC.

CASIC has their own near-space hypersonic vehicle projects and is also aiming at the big near-space cake.










http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/2015-09-22/0825839616.html


----------



## Deino

To admit I would be more careful and I have the feeling that some are mixing certain different projects even more with wrong images.

This alleged Near-space UAV is not this hypersonic one but a very large, very light solar powered UAV:

http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0109/170270.shtml

... while according to other sources this one shown in the images is simply a UAV with short/dismantled wings and not the hypersonic one.


Via Henry K's EastPendulum: http://www.eastpendulum.com/exclusif-drone-hypersonique-chinois-revele



> ...
> Finally, if what we see in these Chinese patents is really the Chinese hypersonic drone, it will also mean that the machine appeared on the tarmac in Chengdu in July 2015, seen on the satellite images, has in fact nothing to do with the project.
> ...



Deino


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> This alleged Near-space UAV is not this hypersonic one but a very large, very light solar powered UAV:
> 
> http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0109/170270.shtml


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


>




I'm eager to learn ....


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> I'm eager to learn ....



https://www.patenthub.cn/patent/CN205418144U.html?vipLevel=0

实用新型 CN205418144U 一种临近空间高速巡航飞行器 (near space high-speed cruise vehicle) 用隔热帘 (Thermal Insulated curtain)

申请号： CN201521032903.4
申请日： 2015-12-11
公开(公告)号： CN205418144U
公开(公告)日： 2016-08-03
申请人： 中国航空工业集团公司成都飞机设计研究所
申请人地址： 四川省成都市青羊区日月大道1610号成都飞机设计研究所计划发展部
发明人 (Inventors)： 向民 , 王纯 , 旷建敏 , 赵同钢 , 王垚 , 刘开磊
专利权人： 中国航空工业集团公司成都飞机设计研究所
代理人： 郭平
代理机构： 中国航空专利中心

摘要： 本实用新型创造属于飞机技术领域，涉及一种临近空间高速巡航飞行器用隔热帘。本实用新型的特点是：采用多层低辐射隔热结构作为热阻主要材料，并在其表面包覆防火布，将其制成一种可重复使用的复合结构，安装于飞行器内部需要局部隔热的位置进行飞行器舱内隔热。采用这种隔热方式，能够付出较小的重量阻隔舱内热交换，实现飞行器同一舱内的局部小环境舱温控制，并可重复使用。

The solar powered UAV do not need this.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


>



Ok, we're all getting confused now.

Which vehicle(s) is this article talking about? Is this the same UAV as the near-hypersonic one that was tested in fall 2015 using combined-cycle turbo-ramjet engines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OguzSenturk

yusheng said:


>



This ucav looks really cool. How much HP power does each engine have?


----------



## yusheng

OguzSenturk said:


> This ucav looks really cool. How much HP power does each engine have?


the company did not tell the power of engine, 
the other details are :
10 meters long, 3.3 meters high, with a wingspan of 20 meters, maximum altitude 8000 meters, maximum takeoff weight 2.8 tons, nearly one ton of task load capacity, over 6000 kilometers, 35 hours when the navigation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*China unveils new unmanned-attack-helicopter*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makarena

old news, and there is sticky thread for it already

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China Is Hard At Work Developing Swarms Of Small Drones With Big Military Applications*

http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...ing-swarms-of-small-drones-on-multiple-levels


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> *China Is Hard At Work Developing Swarms Of Small Drones With Big Military Applications*
> 
> http://www.thedrive.com/the-war-zon...ing-swarms-of-small-drones-on-multiple-levels



*国防科大研发无人机集群作战起飞场景震撼*






环球网军事

百家号01-1609:22





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。





据湖南电视台新闻联播报道，国防科技大学智能科学学院试验无人机机群自主作战，几十架无人机相继起飞，在空中集结编队飞行。

@zestokryl

Video：http://www.iqiyi.com/v_19rreuhu70.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zestokryl

Thank you, cirr boy 

Is core principle in this swarm mechanism, classified matter ? If the core problems are solved, contemporaries are maybe 2-3 years away from big drone swarm attack against land bases and ships. RIP to the american task forces in the ocean around China


----------



## ozranger

zestokryl said:


> Thank you, cirr boy
> 
> Is core principle in this swarm mechanism, classified matter ? If the core problems are solved, contemporaries are maybe 2-3 years away from big drone swarm attack against land bases and ships. RIP to the american task forces in the ocean around China



AI is the most challenging part of such a system. The team in the news is an AI research team.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/955011946931245056

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

CASIC is allegedly developing a Waverider-like vehicle with a scramjet engine, dubbed Project 0901.

@星海军事 Any idea what this is and if it has been flight tested?


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> CASIC is allegedly developing a Waverider-like vehicle with a scramjet engine, dubbed Project 0901.
> 
> @星海军事 Any idea what this is and if it has been flight tested?
> 
> View attachment 449290



This is merely an _artist_'s impression


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> This is merely an _artist_'s impression



Created by _your truly_, of course. 

Is this the same vehicle as the Waverider-type UAV that was tested in 2011? At this point, it seems that there are possibly three (?) scramjet demonstrators built by the Chinese: (1) Project 0901 from CASIC, (2) the Mach 4.5-capable scramjet developed by Tan Yonghua, and (3) the HiFIRE-type that was tested in December 2015.

Are some of these the same system?


----------



## 星海军事

SinoSoldier said:


> Are some of these the same system?



Nope. There are numerous projects, including HGVs, scramjets as well as combined cycle engines, under “Major Project 16”. Most of them are meant for experiment while others have “background models”.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>



This one looks painted grey ??


----------



## cirr

this year will see the completion of all test flights for Wing Loong-1D.

Wing Loong-III will be released onto the market within 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> this year will see the completion of all test flights for Wing Loong-1D.
> 
> Wing Loong-III will be released onto the market within 3 years.



Any info already on WL III available? Will it be yet another evolution or more a revolution ?


----------



## zestokryl

WL 1D was mentionted at the air expo. Remember this through @cirr s post

Fully composite fuselage and increased payload

Maybe fuselage is also enlarged and engine has more HP, but this is just a wild guess


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Any info already on WL III available? Will it be yet another evolution or more a revolution ?



http://tv.cctv.com/2018/01/24/VIDEctIeZpNUTDPw2wJSh2hM180124.shtml
http://www.thecover.cn/chengdu/575732

"航空工业成都飞机设计研究所所长季晓光现场透露，未来五年翼龙I和翼龙II的年产量将达到30架，实现产值150亿。今年翼龙ID将实现科研试飞。翼龙III预计在三年内投放市场。"

"Ji Xiaoguang, the AVIC Chengdu aircraft design institute director, said the annual output of WingLoong 1 & 2 will reach 30 in the next 5 year, and production value reach 15 billion. WingLoog 1D will make maiden fly in this year. WingLoog 3 will be launched over the next three years."

6xWingLoong 1, 1xWingLoong 2:





4xWingLoong 1:


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to fly new member of Wing Loong UAS family in 2018*

2018-01-25 14:07 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

*China will launch the Wing Loong ID in 2018, the latest model of the domestically-developed Wing Loong UAS family, with a series for a new model also underway*, its developer AVIC has announced.

The Wing Loong ID is developed by Chengdu Aircraft Design & Research Institute (CADI), a subsidiary of the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) in southwest China's Sichuan Province. It will conduct it maiden flight and enter the market in 2018, said AVIC at the Wing Loong UAS Development Conference.

"The Wing Loong ID is the first generation of improved reconnaissance-strike UAS in China. With other members of the family, it will help enhance the influence of Wing Loong brand in the global military trade market," said Li Yidong, chief designer of the Wing Loong series and vice chief designer of CADI.

The Wing Loong ID is the improved model of the Wing Loong I UAS.

It is a high-performance, medium-altitude and long-endurance reconnaissance-strike UAS, *completely made of composites* and newly designed to meet the requirements of market.

"The Wing Loong ID is more affordable in price and more competent in capability than Wing Loong I. It can satisfy various operating requirements of more foreign military sales customers," Li said.

*It has the optimization of aerodynamic layout and installation of high-power engine. It is enhanced in takeoff weight, ceiling, endurance, communication, internal carriage and external stores*, according to Li.

The Wing Loong ID can play an important role in security, such as intelligence acquisition, surveillance, reconnaissance, counter-terrorism, border patrol, the fight against drug trafficking, and smuggling.

Moreover, it is capable in the civilian domain, such as territorial resources surveys, pipeline inspections, as well as disaster monitoring and evaluation.

The Wing Loong family is a high-end reconnaissance-strike drone series independently developed by China, and *its serial development is gaining momentum.*

"China started the Wing Long UAS development in 2005. To date, it already has two generations, the Wing Long I and Wing Long II series, respectively," said Ji Xiaoguang, CADI president.

The Wing Long I conducted its maiden flight in 2007. And Wing Loong II successfully completed its maiden flight on Feb. 27 last year, showing that China was capable of developing large-scale reconnaissance-strike UAS to international standards.

"The Wing Loong II has earned the largest order for Chinese UAV in the global foreign military trade. In the future, more series and members of the Wing Loong family are under plan," Ji said.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-25/290047.shtml



JSCh said:


> View attachment 449846



Wing Loong ID

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Any info already on WL III available? Will it be yet another evolution or more a revolution ?



The Wing Loong family 






@zestokryl

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

cirr said:


> The Wing Loong family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @zestokryl


What does the last two says?


----------



## Deino

YuChen said:


> What does the last two says?




To quote Xinfencao...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956739623199191041

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956957642362044416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> To quote Xinfencao...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956739623199191041
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956957642362044416


Have you notice the three different structure uav in the last pic，wondering what they are.


----------



## clarkgap

http://www.janes.com/article/77379/uae-revealed-as-wing-loong-ii-launch-customer





The three UAVs seen at Qusahwirah on 22 October 2017 were almost certainly Wing Loong IIs.

*Key Points*

Satellite imagery indicates the UAE is the unnamed Wing Loong II customer
Three UAVs matching Wing Loong II dimensions were at Qusahwirah Air Base in October 2017
The United Arab Emirates (UAE) air force has almost certainly acquired the AVIC Wing Loong II medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). Satellite imagery shows three UAVs matching the Wing Loong II’s dimensions at the UAE’s remote Qusahwirah Air Base near the border with Oman and Saudi Arabia on 22 October 2017.

According to AVIC, the strike-capable Wing Loong II has a length of 11 m and a wingspan of 20.5 m. The dimensions and capabilities of the platform compare closely with the US-built MQ-9 Reaper. The UAE does not possess the MQ-9, nor does _Jane’s_ have knowledge of foreign MQ-9s operating from Qusahwirah, suggesting the UAVs visible in the imagery are Wing Loong IIs.

China’s Xinhua news agency reported on 28 February 2017 that AVIC had secured a major export order for the Wing Loong II from an unidentified country even before the aircraft had taken its first flight, which happened a day earlier.

The report gave no indication when the customer would receive its first UAVs, but AVIC announced earlier in January that intensive testing during the previous 10 months had shown that the system “has met user requirements and possesses full operational capability”. This involved simultaneously controlling two aircraft from the same ground station.

Never publicly acknowledged by the UAE, Qusahwirah Air Base has been a mystery since Google Earth released the first satellite imagery of the expanded facility.



lcloo said:


> I believe it is *A*rab Saudi (Al-Arabia As-Saudiyah), or Kingdom of Saudi Arabia in English.



Looks like Country A is United Arab Emirate.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> The Wing Loong family
> ........



Here is the bigger picture : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUZePo6UMAECIt_.jpg

WL III is absent on the slide ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

zestokryl said:


> Here is the bigger picture : https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DUZePo6UMAECIt_.jpg
> 
> WL III is absent on the slide ?



There are three WingLoong Xs. WingLoong III maybe one of them.





Show your image.


----------



## zestokryl

clarkgap said:


> There are three WingLoong Xs. WingLoong III maybe one of them



Could be. "X" may stand not for number ten, but for the classified projects, at the time being


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> Could be. "X" may stand not for number ten, but for the classified projects, at the time being



According to a reliable eyewitness, one of the WLs falling under "X", the flying wing, is already physical.

As a matter of fact, it has been spotted on the runway several times. 

Hence the saying that it(X=3) will be put on the market in 3 years.


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> According to a reliable eyewitness, one of the WLs falling under "X", the flying wing, is already physical.
> 
> As a matter of fact, it has been spotted on the runway several times



Is it known, whats its aerodynamical configuration ?

Sharp Sword, enlarged Cloud Shadow, american Avenger alike, something else ?


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*简氏：中航新型无人机“翼龙1D”*
*席亚洲*
壮哉，五对负重轮！

“彩虹”和“翼龙”这两种无人机的竞争又进入新阶段了。

英国《简氏防务周刊》今天报道称，中国公布“翼龙1D”无人机将在今年开始对外出售。并称之为中国新一代无人机的第一种型号。






珠海航展上展示的“翼龙1D”模型






翼龙1D无人机模型，可见该机的载荷能力比此前的翼龙已经有了不小的提高






哈萨克斯坦的翼龙无人机

这表明，“翼龙1D”终于杀入了已经白热化的世界察打一体无人机市场竞争。

“翼龙1D”其实在此前的珠海航展上就已经以模型方式亮相，该机的主要特色是采用碳纤维复合材料机体。

好处不用说，减轻了结构重量，增加了结构强度，提高了隐身性能。

另外，“翼龙1D”还采用了新的机载电子设备。

具体而言，“翼龙1D”的载荷达到了400公斤，最大续航时间增加到35个小时，实用升限达到7500米。

换言之，载荷几乎翻倍，续航时间增加三分之一，实用升限提高15%。

这意味着该机将可以同时携带较重型的雷达、光电侦察设备和4-8枚空地导弹。

这比“彩虹4”、“翼龙”系列无人机有了较大的提高。同时，相比采用涡轮发动机的“翼龙2”，“翼龙1D”又相对廉价轻巧，续航时间更长，更适合国际市场需求。

此前笔者采访“彩虹5”研制团队的时候，他们也曾表示“翼龙”所采用的材料和技术要比他们的更加高级。这种来自竞争对手的赞美或许对于成飞来说是最“受用”的。

各方面来说，“翼龙1D”都已经达到了国际市场上察打一体无人机的一流水平。






翼龙2无人机更大，更强，不过也更贵






阿联酋专门为“翼龙2”建造的支持设施

如果要比较一下，那就是类似于美国陆军的MQ-1C“灰鹰”无人机。

不过呢，“彩虹”当然不会没有应对策略，其实与“翼龙1D”应对的“彩虹”型号，就是"彩虹5”了。

从价格上来说“彩虹5”可能和“翼龙1D”相似，而载弹量，续航时间方面，“彩虹5”因为尺寸较大，有所胜出。飞行性能方面，“翼龙1D”有较大的优势。但“彩虹5”因为采用重油发动机，在续航时间上还是有优势。

这样一比较的话，对于很多国外用户来说，恐怕就有选择困难症了。

目前，沙特已经采购“彩虹4”，并且引进了“彩虹”系列生产线。

而阿联酋则是“翼龙”的爱好者，最近有消息他们连高大上的“翼龙2”都已经开始装备了。






彩虹和翼龙的大战，鹿死谁手犹未可知啊……

现在“翼龙1D”已经首飞，“彩虹5”已经进行打靶。可以预料，双方在国际市场上将继续展开激烈的竞争。至于美国的“捕食者”和“收割者”（死神）？等特朗普先搞定自己的国会，再出来卖吧……

（观察者网综合报道，席亚洲）




The competition between "rainbow" and "pterodactyl" drones has entered a new phase. The British "Jane's Defense Weekly" reported today that China announced the "Pterosaur 1D" UAV will be sold overseas this year. And call it the first model of a new generation of UAVs in China. 
Zhuhai air show on display "Pterosaur 1D" model 500 Pterosaur 1D UAV model, we can see that the aircraft's loading capacity than the previous Pterosaur has been no small improvement
Pterosaur UAV of Kazakhstan
This shows that "Pterosaur 1D" has finally reached the white-hot world Chadian UAV competition in the market. "Pterosaur 1D" In fact, before the Zhuhai Airshow on the model has been unveiled, the main features of the aircraft is the use of carbon fiber composite body. Needless to say, reducing the weight of the structure, increasing the structural strength and improving the stealth performance. In addition, "pterodactyl 1D" also adopted a new airborne electronic equipment. Specifically, "Pterosaur 1D" load reached 400 kg, the maximum life time increased to 35 hours, the practical ceiling reached 7500 meters. In other words, the load almost doubled, the life time increased by one third, and the practical ceiling increased by 15%. This means it will be able to carry heavier radars, photoelectric reconnaissance equipment and 4-8 land-to-air missiles simultaneously. This is "Rainbow 4", "pterodactyl" series UAV has been greatly improved. At the same time, compared to the "Pterodrome 2" with turbine engine, "Pterosaur 1D" is relatively cheap and lightweight, longer life, more suitable for the needs of the international market. Previously I interviewed "Rainbow 5" development team, they also said that "pterosaurs" materials and techniques used by them more advanced. This compliment from competitors may be the most "used" for the company. In all respects, "Pterosaur 1D" has reached the first-class level in the international market with a UAV. 
Pterodactyl 2 UAV bigger and stronger, but also more expensive 
UAE specifically for the "Pterodrome 2" built support facilities

If you want to compare, that is similar to the US Army's MQ-1C "Gray Eagle" UAV. However, "Rainbow" of course, no strategy to deal with, in fact, and "Pterodactyl 1D" response "Rainbow" model is "Rainbow 5" the. From the price point of view, "Rainbow 5" may be similar to "Pterosaur 1D", while loading capacity, battery life, "Rainbow 5" because of larger size, won. Flight performance, "Pterosaur 1D" has greater advantages. However, "Rainbow 5" because of the heavy-oil engine, there is still an advantage in the life time. Such a comparison, for many foreign users, I am afraid there is a choice of difficulty. At present, Saudi Arabia has purchased "Rainbow 4" and introduced "Rainbow" series production line. The United Arab Emirates is a "pterodactyl" fans, recently there is news that they are tall on the "Pterodactyl 2" have already begun to equip. 
Rainbow and pterodactyl wrestling, the winner is still unknown ah ...... Now "Pterosaur 1D" has the first flight, "Rainbow 5" has been targeted. It can be expected that both parties will continue to fierce competition in the international market. As for the United States "predators" and "reaper" (death)? Wait for Trump to get his parliament first and then sell it out ... (Observer Network comprehensive coverage, seats Asia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2018_02_01_445413_1.shtml

In order to compete with WingLoong-1D, CASC launched the CH-4 plus. Its payload increase 50kg, can take more type of weapon. It can also take LTE base station with data rely satellite communication system. It can take a type of ECM pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IblinI

clarkgap said:


> http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2018_02_01_445413_1.shtml
> 
> In order to compete with WingLoong-1D, CASC launched the CH-4 plus:
> 
> View attachment 451057
> 
> 
> View attachment 451056
> 
> 
> View attachment 451055
> 
> 
> View attachment 451054


What is the thing under the belly?


----------



## clarkgap

YuChen said:


> What is the thing under the belly?



Second and third picture is LTE base station. Fourth one is ECM pod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

CH-4 ++ is also in the works.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

enhanced CH4 model has just completed shooting test in extreme environments!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

clarkgap said:


> http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2018_02_01_445413_1.shtml
> 
> In order to compete with WingLoong-1D, CASC launched the CH-4 plus. Its payload increase 50kg, can take more type of weapon. It can also take LTE base station with data rely satellite communication system. It can take a type of ECM pod.
> 
> View attachment 451057
> 
> 
> View attachment 451056
> 
> 
> View attachment 451055
> 
> 
> View attachment 451054




Very impressive. But do we have any info on if the PLAAF or PLA NA uses the CH-4-series?

As far as i know they only operate the WL-series ... and here also only WL-I is confirmed.

Or am I wrong?

Best,
Deino


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Very impressive. But do we have any info on if the PLAAF or PLA NA uses the CH-4-series?
> 
> As far as i know they only operate the WL-series ... and here also only WL-I is confirmed.
> 
> Or am I wrong?
> 
> Best,
> Deino



No any information about that. Looks like only PLAAF have some WL 1.


----------



## BHarwana

ECM pod in pay load

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China's UAV completes multi-type ammunition live-fire test*

China Military Online Editor Li Jiayao

2018-02-01

By Yan Jiaqi and Yu Yijia

YINCHUAN, Feb.1 (ChinaMil) -- China's homemade Caihong-4 (CH-4) solar-powered unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) conducted a six-day multi-type ammunition live-fire test successfully in January in northwestern China.

CH-4, developed on the basis of CH-3, has the capability to mount a variety of task loads. This is the first multi-type ammunition live-fire test for CH-4.

CH-4 conducted the live-fire test with five types of ammunitions including 50 kg cluster bomb, *50 kg terminal-sensitive projectile*, 50 kg satellite-guided bomb, 100 kg laser-guided bomb and 100 kg satellite-guided glided bomb. The results of the test indicate that all of the ammunitions meet the required design standards.

The five types of ammunitions have different features and tactical performance.

The 50 kg cluster bomb can effectively implement regional blockades and kill hard-and-soft targets such as effective strength and airport facility. The 50 kg terminal-sensitivity projectile can destroy armor targets such as tanks in devastating fashion. Its infrared model can track thermal dynamic conditions in real time and its millimeter wave model can capture targets ultra-accurately. The 50 kg satellite-guided bomb can launch deadly attack from higher space with satellite navigation. The 100 kg laser-guided bomb can help CH-4 hit valuable targets. The 100 kg satellite-guided glided bomb can launch assault from over 10 km away.

CH-4 can mount different types of bombs at the same time and therefore it can implement efficient strike to more targets in longer distance and with faster response speed.

This live-fire test for CH-4 has laid a solid foundation for enriching the ammunition supporting scope for future models of this UAV series.

Shi Wen, chief engineer of the CH UAV, said that this enhanced CH-4 is developed based on the latest needs of customers. It provides a variety of task load mounting capability for multiple and potential users at home and abroad.

*According to Shi Wen, the R&D team will carry out the joint flight test project of CH-3 and CH-4 to realize the functions of UAV formation operations, intelligence sharing and intelligence distribution and processing, just in order to provide users with a complete set of UAV solutions.*

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2018-02/01/content_7929260.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

Will it be more cost-effective and safe to send UAV dealing with tanks regiments than Armed helicopters?


----------



## JSCh

From China Southern Power Grid Corp, for melting ice on power line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scherz

JSCh said:


>



No more vesp nest haha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BHarwana

Okay here is a picture of New Chinese UAV some thing secret


----------



## clarkgap

BHarwana said:


> Okay here is a picture of New Chinese UAV some thing secret



Old picture about CH-5 from Zhuhai.


----------



## BHarwana

clarkgap said:


> Old picture about CH-5 from Zhuhai.


yes but there is one question why do Chinese wrap their sensitive military equipment in red white and blue sheet like in the picture. the recent rail gun pictures the gun was also wrapped in similar sheet.


----------



## clarkgap

BHarwana said:


> yes but there is one question why do Chinese wrap their sensitive military equipment in red white and blue sheet like in the picture. the recent rail gun pictures the gun was also wrapped in similar sheet.



Cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

BHarwana said:


> yes but there is one question why do Chinese wrap their sensitive military equipment in red white and blue sheet like in the picture. the recent rail gun pictures the gun was also wrapped in similar sheet.



Fashionable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ultima Thule

Dungeness said:


> Fashionable.


nice one sir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China carries out first run of unmanned vessel as it seeks to boost maritime security*
_Huster-68’s main functions are to search for, investigate and block targets at sea and it could be used for law enforcement_

PUBLISHED : Saturday, 03 February, 2018, 10:33pm
UPDATED : Saturday, 03 February, 2018, 11:08pm



The vessel joined other unmanned surface vehicles to encircle targets. Photo: Handout



Teddy Ng
teddy.kyng@scmp.com

China has conducted the first run of an unmanned surface vehicle in its latest move to build up a blue-water navy that can support its maritime security.

Military mouthpiece the _People’s Liberation Army Daily_ reported on Friday that the Huster-68 had successfully conducted the run last month in Dongguan, Guangdong province.

The 6.8-metre vessel developed by Shenzhen Huazhong University of Science and Technology carried out a patrol around the Songmushan Reservoir and joined other unmanned surface vehicles in formations to encircle targets, the report said.

“The development team used the run to work on difficulties stemming from weak communication signals and problems to do with keeping in formation with the other unmanned surface vehicles,” it said.

The vessel is seen as an important part of protecting China’s maritime interests, managing the use of water resources and achieving its ambition of becoming a blue-water navy that can operate globally, the university said in a statement on its website.



The Huster-68 carried out a patrol around the Songmushan Reservoir last month. Photo: Handout

China meanwhile unveiled what it said is the world’s fastest unmanned vessel – with a maximum speed of more than 50 knots (92.6km/h) – last month at the All China Maritime Conference and Exhibition in Shanghai.

The Tianxing-1 has a full-load displacement of 7.5 tonnes and its developer said it could be used for maritime law enforcement and as additional support for the navy.

Is China’s nuclear attack submarine too easy to detect?

Collin Koh, a research fellow at the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies’ Maritime Security Programme at Nanyang Technological University in Singapore, said unmanned surface vehicles were useful both in peacetime and in war.

In maritime law enforcement, they could be used to investigate at close range potentially dangerous situations at sea and allow for contact and responses to be made without putting personnel at risk.

“In the South China Sea, the vehicles may even potentially become a point of harassment against foreign vessels,” Koh said, adding that they could also be used to conduct saturation attacks and can be deployed in large numbers.

Why Beijing is speeding up underwater drone tests in the South China Sea

Beijing-based naval expert Li Jie said the main functions of the Huster-68 were to search for, investigate and block targets at sea, but added that without knowing its maximum speed, it was difficult to assess how efficiently it could carry out those tasks.

He added that the _PLA Daily_ highlighted the formation control of the vessels because they would be used to surround targets in different formations.

But while China was at the cutting edge in its unmanned surface vehicle technology, Li said it was still behind the United States and Israel.

“Taking the development of these vessels further could largely cut down costs as well as potential casualties during Chinese military patrols at sea,” Li said.

*Additional reporting by Kinling Lo*


China carries out first run of unmanned vessel as it seeks to boost maritime security | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

CHINA leading express company SF express is testing emergency delivery of critical assets with UAVs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cybernetics

军民融合/Military-civilian integration project
Long distance remote control
3 types of UAV for resupply drill. Logistics support for military
Drill simulating damaged radar installation. Deployment of UAV resupply of strategic supplies/parts from unnamed location for repairs.
Drill simulating solider bitten by venomous snake, rapid deployment of anti-venom from Xijing Hospital (Xian).
Plan to implement a continuously operating rapid response UAV logistics network for both civilian and military use.
Ensures rapid and continuous resupply to troops in "complex combat environments".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*'Drone squads' tackle electric breakdown in China*

2018-02-05 16:29

People's Daily Online _Editor: Li Yan_

Local electric power authorities in Shenzhen on Feb. 2 demonstrated the country's first *laser drone*, which can be used to solve electrical breakdowns in a safer and more efficient way.

Yu Peng, director of Shenzhen' electric power bureau, told Chinanews.com that the laser drone works together with another two specially designed counterparts, whose main functions are to detect electrical glitches from far away and eliminate hyperthermal obstacles, respectively.

The drone squad can shorten the duration of traditional power cuts from 8 hours to 30 minutes. Equipped with advanced technologies including binocular vision system and automatic fault detection system, the squad can detect over 60 percent of typical electrical breakdowns using laser and thermal properties to eliminate flotage and obstacles that can cause power outages.

China's UAV manufacturing industry has been expanding rapidly in recent years thanks to extensive use of drones in everything from surveying and mapping to personal consumption. According to Xinhua News Agency, the market value of UVA industry in China is expected to rise 40 percent year on year on average to 60 billion yuan (about $9.1 billion) by 2020.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-05/291546.shtml


----------



## JSCh

*“Drone squads” tackle electric breakdown in China*
(People's Daily Online) 16:00, February 05, 2018






Local electric power authorities in Shenzhen on Feb. 2 demonstrated the country’s first laser drone, which can be used to solve electrical breakdowns in a safer and more efficient way.

Yu Peng, director of Shenzhen’ electric power bureau, told Chinanews.com that the laser drone works together with another two specially designed counterparts, whose main functions are to detect electrical glitches from far away and eliminate hyperthermal obstacles, respectively.

The drone squad can shorten the duration of traditional power cuts from 8 hours to 30 minutes. Equipped with advanced technologies including binocular vision system and automatic fault detection system, the squad can detect over 60 percent of typical electrical breakdowns using laser and thermal properties to eliminate flotage and obstacles that can cause power outages.




China’s UAV manufacturing industry has been expanding rapidly in recent years thanks to extensive use of drones in everything from surveying and mapping to personal consumption. According to Xinhua News Agency, the market value of UVA industry in China is expected to rise 40 percent year on year on average to 60 billion yuan (about $9.1 billion) by 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

http://tech.huanqiu.com/launch/2018-02/11581743.html

Tengdun tech's TA-001 UAV made its maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's CH-4 drone completes first live-fire test*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-02-05 22:26:24|Editor: Mengjie




BEIJING, Feb. 5 (Xinhua) -- China's domestically-produced unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) Caihong 4 (CH-4) recently completed a six-day live-fire test with various ammunition.

The tested CH-4 is an upgraded version of the model which was first produced in 2015. This was the first time that the UAV conducted a highly concentrated live-fire test carrying multiple kinds of ammunition, with functions covering both extensive bombing and precise targeting, according to the Global Times.

"The capacity and variety of its ordnance payload indicate the CH-4 can conduct effective air strikes on more targets, from longer distances with faster reaction, which lays the foundation for future models and their aligned ordnance payloads," said the People's Daily.

Moreover, the upgraded CH-4 adapts better to various weather conditions, including extreme weather, and is equipped with an all-new data network that integrates air-ground data collection and distribution.

The CH-4 was developed by China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), on the basis of the previous model, the CH-3. According to its developer, the CH-4 has better basic performance than that of the U.S.-based General Atomics' MQ-1 Predator, an industry leader, and is more competent in reconnaissance, surveillance, and strike missions.

However, the CH-4 is not limited to military use. It has civilian functions such as geological surveying, ocean monitoring, meteorological observation and forest fire prevention.

In the next stage, the CASC will be working on joint flight using both CH-3 and CH-4, with the aim to achieve team formation, intelligence sharing, distribution and processing between the two models.

In recent years, China's drone market has flourished and is seeking to push technological innovation to a higher level. The Wing Loong II unmanned aerial system (UAS), developed by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China, created a record of five hits in succession with five kinds of missiles last year. The latest model, the Wing Loong ID, is due to go on the market this year.


----------



## cirr




----------



## BHarwana

AVIC new drone


----------



## Deino

Looks like a revised Sharp Sword


----------



## BHarwana

the image is too blur and grainy. but seems like the one Iran caught.


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Looks like a revised Sharp Sword



Someone think it is the scale X-plane of H-20.


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Looks like a revised Sharp Sword



However, Sharp Sword is 601's project. This is 611's model.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

WL-X？



zestokryl said:


> Is it known, whats its aerodynamical configuration ?
> 
> Sharp Sword, enlarged Cloud Shadow, american Avenger alike, something else ?



See post #1389

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

cirr said:


> WL-X？



Base on the PPTm WL-X will not be launched in this year.



cirr said:


> WL-X？
> 
> 
> 
> See post #1389



He had seen it.


----------



## cirr

clarkgap said:


> Base on the PPTm WL-X will not be launched in this year.
> 
> 
> 
> He had seen it.



According to a reliable source/eyewitness, WL-X already exists in physical form.


----------



## cirr

*Singapore Airshow 2018: China’s Star Shadow stealth UAV aims to fly in 2019*
*
Kelvin Wong, Singapore* - Jane's International Defence Review

06 February 2018






The Star Shadow unmanned combat air vehicle is expected to make its maiden flight in mid-2019. Source: IHS Markit/Kelvin Wong

Star UAV System Co Ltd, a Chengdu-based developer of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs), has unveiled its export-oriented Star Shadow unmanned air vehicle (UCAV) concept at the Singapore Airshow 2018.

Specifically designed as a low-observable and highly survivable surveillance and strike platform, the Star Shadow is envisioned to have a maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 4,000 kg and feature a truncated diamond-shaped airframe measuring an overall length of 7.3 m with sweptback outer wings that have a total span of 15 m. According to the company, this configuration offers radar cross section (RCS) characteristics in the range of 0.1 m².

Control surfaces are built into the trailing edges and upper sections of the fuselage and wings, with a pair of dorsally mounted, low observable engine intakes located on either side of the nose leading to similarly configured exhaust outlets towards the rear of the fuselage.

Take-off and recovery will be effected via conventional means, with the air vehicle fitted with a retractable undercarriage assembly comprising a twin wheeled nosewheel unit and single wheeled main units.

The Star Shadow will also feature a ventral payload bay that measures 2.5 m long, 0.76 m wide, and 0.7 m in depth, with a payload capacity of 400 kg. An as-yet unspecified range of sensors and weapons is being firmed up, although the company declined to provide details at present.

The Star Shadow will be powered by two indigenous *TWS800 small turbofan* engines developed by the Chengdu Chinese Academy of Sciences Aircraft Engine Co Ltd (CCAS Aircraft Engine), a company founded in October 2014 by a number of public and private enterprises, including the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Engineering Thermophysics and the privately-owned Shaanxi Ligeance Mineral Resources Co Ltd.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(310 of 586 words)

http://www.janes.com/article/77652/...s-star-shadow-stealth-uav-aims-to-fly-in-2019

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/961111896622616576


----------



## Makarena

EHang 184 passenger drone makes first public flight in China

The world's first passenger drone has made its first public flight in China, taking off from Guangzhou City.
Key points:

EHang 184 can carry one passenger weighing up to 100kg
The passenger drone is electrically powered
The company tested the drone 1,000 times before it made its first public flight

With the newly developed EHang 184, all passengers need to do is to get into the small cabin and fasten their seat belts and the automated flight system then takes over.

"None of the traditional flying vehicles can achieve the goal of fully autonomous flying, so they are still far away from common people," EHang chief executive officer Hu Huazhi said.

"But our successful flight today means the scenes that we used to only see in sci-fi movies are now very close to common people."

The electrically powered EHang 184 can carry a single passenger weighing up to 100 kilograms for a 23-minute flight at sea level at a speed of 100 kilometres per hour.

The company said the drone has been tested over 1,000 times and is designed to withstand moderate gales with winds of up to 50 kilometres per hour.

The drones will reportedly cost between $US200,000 ($253,000) and $300,000 ($380,000).

Last year the city of Dubai announced a plan to cooperate with EHang to develop self-flying taxis taking people across the city.

The company is eyeing a broader market.

"[The drone can] help people to avoid the traffic on the ground, but also in other applications, we can always think about emergency rescue, or we can transport patients to the hospital, or we can do a tourism, you know, fly from one island to the other," EHang co-founder Derrick Xiong said.

EHang said the final commercial product will fly into the market possibly within the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to support drone technology in transportation*

2018-02-08 14:11 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China will promote the use of drones in its transportation sector to improve efficiency, safety and quality.

"We are currently making plans to develop drone technology and drafting technical standards," Transport Minister Li Xiaopeng said Wednesday.

Li believes drones bring bright prospects for transportation as they have already been used in sectors including self-steering boats and automatic rail transit.

*The ministry is building test sites to carry out more research*, said Li.

Developing transport in China is one of the goals set at the 19th Communist Party of China (CPC) National Congress in October 2017, putting it high on the government agenda.

China aims to lead the world in terms of transport quality and efficiency, technological innovation and international influence.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-08/292044.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

AVIC new drone?


----------



## Deino

BHarwana said:


> AVIC new drone?




No, only a new variant of the well known Cloud Shadow but with a different payload. Maybe some sort of SAR or camera compartment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Deino said:


> No, only a new variant of the well known Cloud Shadow but with a different payload. Maybe some sort of SAR or camera compartment?


lol China is suddenly making so many drone cannot even keep track of which one is which.



Deino said:


> Maybe some sort of SAR or camera compartment?


It seems like a laser targeting pod or some thing. Camera has to be there as well so yes it will also house a camera.


----------



## lcloo

I just love Cloud Shadow's Orca the killer whale paint scheme.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> No, only a new variant of the well known Cloud Shadow but with a different payload. Maybe some sort of SAR or camera compartment?



https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Ox0GXUwMwbVWVk31LsHcLQ##

Another flying-wing stealth UAV completed fly test ... Made by (海鹰航空通用装备有限公司) Sea Hawk Aviation General Technology Limited Company. Also named the CASIC 3rd (Company? institution? hospital?) 航天科工三院.

滑行速度逐渐降低，最终，中国航天科工三院研制的新型天鹰 (Sky Hawk) 隐身长航时无人机 (Stealth MALE) 沿着跑道中线精准滑停，犹如傲世雄鹰，完美归巢。“首飞圆满成功！”对讲机里的声音已经哽咽，沸腾的人群向飞机奔去，总设计师马洪忠 (chief designer) 将汗津津的双手从象征着吉祥如意的大红羽绒服兜里拿了出来，拥抱着凯旋的新“天鹰”，狠狠地亲上了一吻，释放出平日里难得一见的激动和喜悦。

Even though they use masked the image of UAV, we still can identify a flying-wing Structure. Its size and wing-structure looks similar like RQ-170.










@星海军事 had created a thread about this UAV in his forum:

http://www.starmil.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1167

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

clarkgap said:


> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/Ox0GXUwMwbVWVk31LsHcLQ##
> 
> Another flying-wing stealth UAV completed fly test ... Made by (海鹰航空通用装备有限公司) Sea Hawk Aviation General Technology Limited Company. Also named the CASIC 3rd (Company? institution? hospital?) 航天科工三院.
> 
> 滑行速度逐渐降低，最终，中国航天科工三院研制的新型天鹰 (Sky Hawk) 隐身长航时无人机 (Stealth MALE) 沿着跑道中线精准滑停，犹如傲世雄鹰，完美归巢。“首飞圆满成功！”对讲机里的声音已经哽咽，沸腾的人群向飞机奔去，总设计师马洪忠 (chief designer) 将汗津津的双手从象征着吉祥如意的大红羽绒服兜里拿了出来，拥抱着凯旋的新“天鹰”，狠狠地亲上了一吻，释放出平日里难得一见的激动和喜悦。
> 
> Even though they use masked the image of UAV, we still can identify a flying-wing Structure. Its size and wing-structure looks similar like RQ-170.
> 
> View attachment 452905
> View attachment 452906
> 
> 
> 
> @星海军事 had created a thread about this UAV in his forum:
> 
> http://www.starmil.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1167



HALE powered by a 1-ton turbofan developed by the same academy(No.3).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's new stealth drone completes maiden flight*

2018-02-12 13:33

chinaplus.cri.cn _Editor: Gu Liping_






A new, domestically-made long-endurance stealth drone recently completed its maiden flight, according to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC).

The new unmanned aircraft named Skyhawk has actually conducted three test flights in about 40 days, CASIC said Sunday on its WeChat public account.

Ma Hongzhong, chief designer of Skyhawk, revealed that it took researchers four years to develop Skyhawk and *80% of its technology is new*.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/02-12/292547.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Flywing “XX” successful maiden flight in 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Flywing “XX” successful maiden flight in 2012
> 
> View attachment 453488




A model to test the H-XX's configuration??


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> A model to test the H-XX's configuration??


It says the first fly wing drone at the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A bit more info on the Star Shadow

https://tieba.baidu.com/p/554676844...3F9B385C1A6CB1888CC8F515B8&red_tag=3007983866

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> The new unmanned aircraft named Skyhawk has actually conducted three test flights in about 40 days, CASIC said Sunday on its WeChat public account



Any hints, what kind of a drone Skyhawk and its engine is ?


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Flywing “XX” successful maiden flight in 2012
> 
> View attachment 453488




Maybe this one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

zestokryl said:


> Any hints, what kind of a drone Skyhawk and its engine is ?



A long range UAV with chinese (one or two?) 1000 kg turbofan engine.

http://mil.huanqiu.com/china/2017-11/11354461.html

“据悉，这是31所在完成初始飞行前规定试验和全空域高空台性能试验后，取得的又一个重大技术突破，成为我国首台“飞上”蓝天的1000公斤推力量级涡扇发动机。”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Maybe this one?
> View attachment 453609



The mother of all Chinese flywings has reached an important milestone in its progression toward maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> The mother of all Chinese flywings has reached an important milestone in its progression toward maiden flight.




... ooohhh ! ... and my impatience will kill me some day.


----------



## zestokryl

clarkgap said:


> A long range UAV with chinese (one or two?) 1000 kg turbofan engine.
> 
> http://mil.huanqiu.com/china/2017-11/11354461.html



So, its probably bigger aircraft, than the Star Shadow ? 

Maybe something between Star Shadow and Sharp Sword , with more payload, than 400 kg ( said SS payload)


----------



## clarkgap

zestokryl said:


> So, its probably bigger aircraft, than the Star Shadow ?
> 
> Maybe something between Star Shadow and Sharp Sword , with more payload, than 400 kg ( said SS payload)



Star shadow UAV will install 2 X 1000 kg turbofan engines. I do not think Sky Hawk UAV has three engines.


----------



## zestokryl

clarkgap said:


> Star shadow UAV will install 2 X 1000 kg turbofan engines. I do not think Sky Hawk UAV has three engines.



if thats the case they both have same-similar powerpacks. But, maybe purpose of two types differ

2018 - 2019 could be promotion years of chinese jet drones. But , in any case it seems, for an jet UCAV, payload around a ton at least is desirable. SS is sweet, but its payload weight , overlaps with CH5/ WL II ones


----------



## clarkgap

zestokryl said:


> if thats the case they both have same-similar powerpacks. But, maybe purpose of two types differ
> 
> 2018 - 2019 could be promotion years of chinese jet drones. But , in any case it seems, for an jet UCAV, payload around a ton at least is desirable. SS is sweet, but its payload weight , overlaps with CH5/ WL II ones



China does not have turbofan engine like PW-500 series.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China tests solar-powered ATTACK DRONE that flies non-stop for WEEKS in near SPACE*
CHINA has flexed its military might by test-firing missiles from a powerful new solar-powered drone on the edge of the Earth's atmosphere.
By Anthony Blair / Published 13th February 2018




BREAKTHROUGH: The Chinese military has carried out missile trials from a drone in near space

The high-tech CH-4 Rainbow drone carried out dramatic live-fire weapons trials in extreme weather conditions, according to the Chinese media.

The drone represents a major step for China as it can fly at extremely high altitudes for more than 12 hours straight — and is armed to the teeth.

Over six days of tests in so-called "near space" the drone flew for 15 hours 20km above sea level


Near space describes the region roughly 18 and 100km above the ground.

At 100km is the Karman Line — which represents the bridge between the Earth's atmosphere and outer space.

According to experts, the aim of the drone is to reach altitudes of up to 65km and fly on journeys of up to weeks on end.

“Beijing has been able to produce drones at a much cheaper cost than the US”

Expert Ben Moores
Chinese media states that this was the first time that the drone has fired weapons.

It is built to shoot 50kg cluster bombs and a vast array of guided missiles.

But there are fears that the drone could be hacked by enemies to throw off its guided munitions, or that it could be affected by extreme weather conditions.

http://www.atimes.com/article/chinas-new-solar-drone-can-shoot-missiles-near-space/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Again as in the other threads, but this is a pure provocative thread without any meaningful content especially since we have a dedicated UAV-thread and you were called from several moderators - not only me - to take a look in advance. 

That's either plain stupid or some sort of trolling and exactly as such it will be rated from now on. 

Deino


----------



## cirr

"New Skyhawk" with near-space reconnaissance capability etc, niubiah 

*我首型隐身长航时无人机首飞*

科技日报北京2月13日电 （殷志宏 王文娟 记者付毅飞）记者13日从中国航天科工三院302所获悉，我国首型真正意义的隐身长航时无人机“*新天鹰*”，近日以完美表现完成了首飞及性能验证飞行试验。我国也成为全世界第二个具备该类型无人机研制能力的国家。

由于技术难度高、投资规模大，此前只有美国具备隐身长航时无人机研制能力，俄罗斯及欧洲还在开展技术攻关，尚未取得突破。302所作为航天科工集团无人机技术研究和推动产业化发展总体单位，采用航空、航天技术融合发展模式，将多项具有国际领先水平的航天技术融合应用在“新天鹰”无人机研发中，自主掌握全部知识产权，实现关键技术快速突破，并完成地面试验、飞行试验集成验证，在我国无人机领域发展过程中具有重要里程碑意义。

据介绍，*“新天鹰”无人机采用高气动效率布局，续航时间长、载荷比能力高，飞行效率与干线客机相当；采用多种先进隐身技术，具有临空侦察能力；采用全自主控制技术，能够全自主起降和飞行，并能根据传感器信息自主检测飞机状态，进行系统容错与重构，完成特情处理*。此外，该无人机以大数据为基础，建立了完整的分析—设计—评价—验证技术体系，在成功解决非常规布局控制难题的同时，具备了精确跟踪、稳定控制、自抗扰等高品质飞行能力。

http://digitalpaper.stdaily.com/http_www.kjrb.com/kjrb/html/2018-02/14/content_388680.htm?div=-1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Flywing “XX” successful maiden flight in 2012



Maybe a stupid question, but since this image is so much "pixelated", what side do we actually see?


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but since this image is so much "pixelated", what side do we actually see?
> 
> View attachment 454040


Right one is definitely back side


----------



## Deino

pakistanipower said:


> Right one is definitely back side



my concern is that @cirr posted the original image as shown on the left, so it could show the bottom-side ... I simply don't know.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> my concern is that @cirr posted the original image as shown on the left, so it could show the bottom-side ... I simply don't know.


Both image were taken from below on the front and back i think


----------



## BHarwana




----------



## zestokryl

CH 4B in iraqi army : https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3095332.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*300 drones put on light show to celebrate Chinese New Year*

Wed Feb 21, 2018 08:33AM

Video:

http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20180221/8074066.shtml#!language=1

http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/02/21/553084/drone-light-show-celebrate-Chinese-New-Year

A total of 300 illuminated drones put on a spectacular light show Tuesday night in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, to celebrate the Chinese New Year.

To the tune of New Year soundtracks, a fleet of synchronized drones that were built with LEDs took to the air despite light rain. As they flew in formation, the UAVs transformed into various illustrations that included caricatures of the Chinese characters Fu (which stands for good luck, good fortune and blessing) and Xi (which means "joy"), as well as many other Spring Festival-themed animations.

Xiong Yifang, who was the brain behind the show, said the drones were programmed to perform in sequence.

*300 drones put on light show to celebrate Chinese New Year*

Wed Feb 21, 2018 08:33AM

Video:

http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20180221/8074066.shtml#!language=1

http://www.presstv.com/Detail/2018/02/21/553084/drone-light-show-celebrate-Chinese-New-Year

A total of 300 illuminated drones put on a spectacular light show Tuesday night in Xi'an, capital of northwest China's Shaanxi Province, to celebrate the Chinese New Year.

To the tune of New Year soundtracks, a fleet of synchronized drones that were built with LEDs took to the air despite light rain. As they flew in formation, the UAVs transformed into various illustrations that included caricatures of the Chinese characters Fu (which stands for good luck, good fortune and blessing) and Xi (which means "joy"), as well as many other Spring Festival-themed animations.

Xiong Yifang, who was the brain behind the show, said the drones were programmed to perform in sequence.


----------



## cirr

CH-4C drone, which incorporates a number of unspecified improvements and/or technologies, made its first flight back in Jan. 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clarkgap

cirr said:


> CH-4C drone, which incorporates a number of unspecified improvements and/or technologies, made its first flight back in Jan. 2018.



I think you are talking about this:



clarkgap said:


> http://www.guancha.cn/military-affairs/2018_02_01_445413_1.shtml
> 
> In order to compete with WingLoong-1D, CASC launched the CH-4 plus. Its payload increase 50kg, can take more type of weapon. It can also take LTE base station with data rely satellite communication system. It can take a type of ECM pod.
> 
> View attachment 451057
> 
> 
> View attachment 451056
> 
> 
> View attachment 451055
> 
> 
> View attachment 451054

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

clarkgap said:


> I think you are talking about this:



*China’s CASC readies improved CH-4 UAV*
*
Kelvin Wong, Singapore* - Jane's International Defence Review

01 March 2018





A satellite communications-capable CH-4 seen for the first time with an electronic reconnaissance pod. Source: Jane's sources

China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), the flight technology development arm of defence prime China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), is developing a new and more capable variant of its strike-capable Cai Hong 4 (Rainbow 4, or CH-4) medium-altitude, long-endurance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) under the designation of *CH-4C*, _Jane’s_ has learned.

Company sources revealed that several of the enhancements planned for the new variant had been validated – alongside a new 100 kg-class laser-guided bomb (LGB) and new electronic reconnaissance payloads – during a six-day live-fire trial in north-western China in late January.

Although specific details of the CH-4C development could not be disclosed at this stage, _Jane’s_ understands that new features will include an improved load carrying capacity and increased electrical power generation, as well as an updated data processing and electronic architecture. The baseline air vehicle’s build quality and flight control systems have also been upgraded to improve its ability to operate in adverse weather conditions.

“The updated electronic and power architecture enables a wider array of weapons and payloads to be integrated to the air vehicle, ensuring that it can readily accept next-generation technologies and remain relevant well into the future,” company officials explained. “The new architecture also facilitates the integration of third-party equipment that a customer may want the UAV to carry.”

CAAA’s engineers have also taken the opportunity to conduct integration tests on a new electronic reconnaissance pod, which was recently developed to fulfil an unspecified customer’s requirements. The payload is designed to be carried on the underbelly hardpoints of CH-4 test vehicles configured for line-of-sight (LOS) and satellite communications-enabled operations.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*

To read the full article, Client Login
(292 of 913 words)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/soci...plane-race-china-tests-hypersonic-drone-model


----------



## BHarwana

GJ-1 UAV PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 星海军事

Soar Dragon has been delivered to a new user.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## clarkgap

星海军事 said:


> Soar Dragon has been delivered to a new user.



PLANAF!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/974381305768173573
4*KJ-500, 3*GX-6, 2*Soar Dragon UAV were deployed in Lingshui airport of Hainan.


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Soar Dragon has been delivered to a new user.




Could be these ones? ... spotted as Lingshui/Hainan SSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

Also at Lingshui?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Also atte Lingshui?



Nope。The Northern Theater Command Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Nope。The Northern Theater Command Airforce.




Any direct idea, where and what base?


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Any direct idea, where and what base?



ShuangLiao airport of JiLin. Near North Korea - China border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

clarkgap said:


> ShuangLiao airport of JiLin. Near North Korea - China border.


Probably monitoring North Korean weapon tests?


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *SF Express gets green light for drone package deliveries*
> Huang Shan _China Plus_ Published: 2017-06-30 15:57:52
> 
> The major Chinese logistics company SF Express has been given the legal go-ahead for drone package deliveries, the first company to receive official permission for such a service, reports thepaper.cn.
> 
> 
> 
> An SF Express worker picks up a package delivered by a small drone. [Photo: guancha.cn]
> 
> The company can now deliver packages in its logistics demonstration area covering five villages and towns in Nankang District, Ganzhou City of Jiangxi Province.
> 
> After a package is loaded onto the drone, the route information is programmed in, and the UAV will make the delivery by itself.
> 
> SF Express teamed up with domestic drone maker Xaircraft in 2013 to test Unmanned Aerial Vehicles or UAVs.
> 
> It's reported that SF Express has developed a variety of drone models, for different business scenarios, which can carry loads of up to 5-25 kg, with a maximum range of 15-100 km.
> 
> 
> 
> SF Express carries out the first business operational flight of its drones in Ganzhou City of Jiangxi Province, on June 29, 2017. [Photo: 163.com]
> 
> Industry insiders say the Chinese logistics giant is planning to build an airport in Ezhou City in Hubei Province, to act as a domestic and international core hub, which can be connected with regional centers, to cover China's major economically developed areas.
> 
> Drones are expected to come into their own in remote areas where conventional means of delivery struggle.
> 
> "Drone delivery services can improve efficiency, as they won't be bothered by difficult terrain and traffic congestion. On the other hand, it shows a major technological breakthrough in energy-saving, by doing away with vehicle depreciation, road tolls and fuel costs," SF express investor and expert Zhao Xiaomin, told The Paper.
> 
> Zhao Xiaomin added that this service will lead to the upgrading of logistics automation, through the integration of the Internet of Things with the Internet.


*China grants first operating license for pilot drone deliveries*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-27 22:31:26|Editor: yan




NANCHANG, March 27 (Xinhua) -- The first operating license to allow experimental drone deliveries in China has been granted to a courier, civil aviation authorities said Tuesday.

The East China Regional Administration of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) granted a subsidiary of China's leading courier SF Express the license in east China's Jiangxi Province. It allows the commercial operation of drone deliveries in a pilot zone in Nankang District in Jiangxi's Ganzhou City.

"The issue of the license means that drone transportation in China has entered a new stage," said Wang Zhiqing, deputy director of CAAC, adding that the technology was expected to benefit people in rural areas.

"SF Express will build a drone delivery network, expand delivery services in those remote areas of complex topography and improve its logistics efficiency," said Tian Min, a senior employee with SF Express.

Tian said the next step would be to expand the operation in the province and also the whole country.

Drone delivery tests have been carried out in Nankang District since June 2017.

Zhu Biying, living in Dagu Village in the pilot district, said he was confident in the drone delivery since none of the eggs were broken when transported by drones.

Previously, it was difficult to carry eggs or other farm products out of Zhu's mountainous hometown, which is around 10 kilometers away from the nearest township.

He said that the drone solved his problems, and some customers who ordered online could now receive his products even on the same day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Government support needed for carrier-based UAVs ‘to build powerful navy’*
By Yang Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2018/4/3 22:18:40

China's development of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) has entered a new phase as the technology will allow synchronized operations between UAVs and military aircraft, and carrier-based UAVs are also being developed, Chinese experts said.

The joint operations of manned military aircraft, like fighter jets, and UAVs is the drone's future, Shi Wen, the chief engineer and designer of China's Caihong (CH), or Rainbow UAV series, told a press conference in Beijing on Monday.

"We are making efforts to promote artificial intelligence (AI) for UAVs to allow manned aircraft to co-pilot UAVs," Shi said.

Shi's team is under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC), and his team has developed a series of UAVs, including the CH-3, CH-4 and the advanced CH-5, which can now engage in surveillance and attack missions. The CH series of drones is popular among nations along the Belt and Road initiative, especially in some Middle East and African countries, which have a huge demand for weapons.

"On average, every CH-series drone has a flying time of more than 1,200 around the world every year, so we have a huge database to support AI technology research," Shi said.

China is focused on building a powerful navy, and its first domestically built aircraft carrier is preparing for its first sea trial, and the carrier-based UAV is also being developed, Li Jie, a Beijing-based naval expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

"Although the military has not released any information, research into carrier-based UAVs started long ago, and ship-based UAVs on destroyers and frigates have already been used in training," Li said.

Shi told the Global Times that "considerable resources are needed in carrier-based UAV research," so it would be risky to attempt without "government support."

While military applications remains the focus, Shi stressed the importance of the civilian uses of UAVs.

"Companies from China, the US and Europe are major competitors in the UAV market, and the civilian uses of UAVs are a larger share than military uses," he said.

The CH series UAVs can also be used for forest protection, exploration of underground resources, and for monitoring oceans, according to information released at the Monday press conference. 

"A new generation CH series UAVs, the CH-X," which is the most advanced achievement in the series, "will be displayed at Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai this year," Shi said at the press conference, without elaborating. 

Airshow China is held in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, every two years. This year, it will be held from November 6-11.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

PUBLIC RELEASE: 4-APR-2018
*Newton funding to bolster China's long-term growth and global economy with agri-tech innovation*
EARLHAM INSTITUTE


​The National Food Production Centre for Smart Farming Services (Xinghua City, Jiangsu Province), based on Nanjing Agricultural University (NAU) and EI's Newton Agri-Tech project. Professor Tao Cheng's group at NETCIA (National Engineering and Technology Center for Information Agriculture, NAU) and the Zhou Group at the Earlham Institute were utilizing industry standard UAV to study wheat cultivation. *CREDIT : *EI

With the largest population in the world, China feeds nearly 1.4 billion people - covering 22% of the globe's inhabitants. In order to keep up with its intense food demand, China has cultivated vast areas of crops - accounting for 7% of the world's arable land.

A remarkable achievement but one that comes at a cost. Excessive use of fertilisers and chemical applications has resulted in a catalogue of environmental and agronomic issues such as soil compaction, acidification, pesticide residue toxicity, pest resistance, environmental pollution, and ecological imbalance. If not confronted promptly, China's agricultural sector and its environment are at imminent risk - damaging its long-term economic growth and potentially the global economy.

To address this monumental challenge, EI and NAU have partnered to improve agricultural practices by developing automated crop analysis based on large aerial images captured by UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) and fixed-wing light aircraft to identify key growth stages in wheat.

This aims to enable the Agri-Food sector to optimise the timing for fertiliser and chemical application in line with crop seasons based on agricultural aerial imagery data as well as ground-based remote sensors in the field - reducing costs and stabilising yields. The agri-solution will be built upon the existing analytic platform 'AirSurf' and expertise in machine-learning based image analysis, led by the Zhou Group at EI, together with key intellectual contributions from NAU.

EI project lead, Dr Ji Zhou, said: "Our innovative analytic technology will help resolve real-world problems in food security and precision agriculture; initially benefiting local agricultural authorities in the Jiangsu province through local agronomic demonstration centres and cultivation experts, and native farmers. Through the 'Field Day of Precision Crop Cultivation', we will demonstrate our research to agricultural practitioners (e.g. growers, farmers and breeders), who require advanced technologies to monitor crop fields and gain a better understanding of fertiliser and chemical applications.

"This project will also benefit and help modernise Agri-Crop and Agri-Tech sectors in both China and the UK. In particular, for Agri-Food Research & Development in China, our work can support the establishment of a smart, sustainable and adaptable agricultural system - empowering the country's productivity and sustainability in crop improvement and agricultural practices," said Dr Zhou.

Long-term, the project will apply AirSurf to industrial applications to further support the Agri-Food sector; sharing invaluable expertise, knowledge and software analytic platforms in key areas of crop research including phenotyping, breeding, cultivation, agricultural practices, and Agri-Tech innovation for bread wheat.

NAU project lead Prof Tao Cheng, added: "Through this Newton Network+ project in collaboration with Dr Zhou at the Earlham Institute, the two research groups will continuously develop our strengths in precision agriculture and information technologies. We aim to introduce the latest development in computing sciences to crop growth monitoring research, based on which we will create novel approaches to reliably measure key growth stages and predict yield production for wheat. Our ultimate target is to promote Agri-Tech innovations and modernise agriculture in both China and the UK".


Newton funding to bolster China's long-term growth and global economy with agri-tech innovation | EurekAlert! Science News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

CH-1T
MTOW: 3 tons
Max. Payload: 1 ton
Endurance: 1.5 hrs
Ceiling: >3km
Cruising height: 1-6m
Mission: attacking large surface targets, long-distance high-speed torpedo attack, sea area blockade

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983494321017012225

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

2018.4.2





2018.4.3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China is building drone planes for its aircraft carriers*

*They're robotics wingmen for China's carrier pilots.*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 9 hours ago





*TYPE 003*
This display at the Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution (China's official military museum) in 2016 shows a nuclear-powered carrier with stealthy unmanned combat aerial vehicles.
_Oedo Soldier_

The Chinese military is bringing its drone and aircraft carrier programs together, pulling unmanned aerial systems onto carriers as robotic wingmen for pilots.

Shi Wen, the chief engineer of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC)'s attack drone family, told the Global Times that China is working on drones capable of flying from aircraft carriers. This program would be China's response to the U.S. Navy's UCLASS program, which proved drones' ability to take off and land from aircraft carriers, and the U.S. MQ-25 Stingray program, which will deploy refueling tanker drones to carriers in the coming years.





*STEALTHY SWORD*
The Lijian drone could be tweaked to better serve aircraft carriers.
_Hongjian via China Defense Forum_

While China's two aircraft carriers, the Liaoning and the nearly completed CV-17, have ski ramps that would likely limit them to vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) drones, the next Chinese carrier, CV-18, will likely have electromagnetic catapults. Those catapults would enable CV-18 and its nuclear-powered successors to launch heavier and faster drones propelled by turbofan engines.

It's likely the drones Shi mentions will be sophisticated, heavier versions of today's systems. The Lijian, for example, uses a flying wing body (just like the B-2 bomber and X-47B drone) and has two bomb bays that could accommodate 2 tons of artillery. A carrier variant would have reinforced landing gears and structures to handle the forces involved in catapult launch and assisted recovery. They may also have larger fuel tanks for extended range.

Shi also added that CASC's primary customer, the People's Liberation Army, was looking at using artificial intelligence to enable "wingmen" drones for manned aircraft.





*AERIAL FIREPOWER FOR THE MASSES*
For quick air strike abilities, missile-armed drone helicopters like this V750 and the Sky Saker 300 could be adapted for use on Chinese warships.
_Weibo_

These plans fit nicely within China's other military ambitions. The nation is already testing the first of VTOL unmanned aerial systems (UAS) on its warships. Those VTOL drones are likely unmanned helicopters, used for reconnaissance and possibly anti-submarine missions. Those drones will likely see service in the next few years, before being replaced by those with more sophisticated VTOL propulsion systems, such as tiltrotor engines (the engines tilt 90 degrees for level flight) or tail sitters (the entire aircraft tilts forward perpendicularly for level flight).





*WINGMEN*
The Cloud Shadow, a single-engined version of the Sky Wing UAV, has stealthy features like canted vertical stabilizers and serrated panel edges, though its lacks an internal weapons bay (for now). The CH-X drone, which will be displayed at Zhuhai 2018, will be a completely stealth unmanned combat aerial vehicle.
_cqsims_

Shi also mentioned that a new stealth drone, the Caihong X "*CH-X*," will be displayed at the 2018 Zhuhai Airshow in November. The CH-X will likely draw from the work done on the Lijian flying wing stealth drone. Like other members of the CH family displayed at the Zhuhai Airshows, the CH-X will likely be offered for export, possibly making it the world's first stealthy attack drone offered for export. And, as the CH-X is marketed for foreign buyers, it could also likely find domestic naval users as well.

https://www.popsci.com/china-drone-planes-aircraft-carrier#page-3

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> *China is building drone planes for its aircraft carriers*
> 
> *They're robotics wingmen for China's carrier pilots.*
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 9 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TYPE 003*
> This display at the Military Museum of the Chinese People's Revolution (China's official military museum) in 2016 shows a nuclear-powered carrier with stealthy unmanned combat aerial vehicles.
> _Oedo Soldier_
> 
> The Chinese military is bringing its drone and aircraft carrier programs together, pulling unmanned aerial systems onto carriers as robotic wingmen for pilots.
> 
> Shi Wen, the chief engineer of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC)'s attack drone family, told the Global Times that China is working on drones capable of flying from aircraft carriers. This program would be China's response to the U.S. Navy's UCLASS program, which proved drones' ability to take off and land from aircraft carriers, and the U.S. MQ-25 Stingray program, which will deploy refueling tanker drones to carriers in the coming years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STEALTHY SWORD*
> The Lijian drone could be tweaked to better serve aircraft carriers.
> _Hongjian via China Defense Forum_
> 
> While China's two aircraft carriers, the Liaoning and the nearly completed CV-17, have ski ramps that would likely limit them to vertical take-off and landing (VTOL) drones, the next Chinese carrier, CV-18, will likely have electromagnetic catapults. Those catapults would enable CV-18 and its nuclear-powered successors to launch heavier and faster drones propelled by turbofan engines.
> 
> It's likely the drones Shi mentions will be sophisticated, heavier versions of today's systems. The Lijian, for example, uses a flying wing body (just like the B-2 bomber and X-47B drone) and has two bomb bays that could accommodate 2 tons of artillery. A carrier variant would have reinforced landing gears and structures to handle the forces involved in catapult launch and assisted recovery. They may also have larger fuel tanks for extended range.
> 
> Shi also added that CASC's primary customer, the People's Liberation Army, was looking at using artificial intelligence to enable "wingmen" drones for manned aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AERIAL FIREPOWER FOR THE MASSES*
> For quick air strike abilities, missile-armed drone helicopters like this V750 and the Sky Saker 300 could be adapted for use on Chinese warships.
> _Weibo_
> 
> These plans fit nicely within China's other military ambitions. The nation is already testing the first of VTOL unmanned aerial systems (UAS) on its warships. Those VTOL drones are likely unmanned helicopters, used for reconnaissance and possibly anti-submarine missions. Those drones will likely see service in the next few years, before being replaced by those with more sophisticated VTOL propulsion systems, such as tiltrotor engines (the engines tilt 90 degrees for level flight) or tail sitters (the entire aircraft tilts forward perpendicularly for level flight).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WINGMEN*
> The Cloud Shadow, a single-engined version of the Sky Wing UAV, has stealthy features like canted vertical stabilizers and serrated panel edges, though its lacks an internal weapons bay (for now). The CH-X drone, which will be displayed at Zhuhai 2018, will be a completely stealth unmanned combat aerial vehicle.
> _cqsims_
> 
> Shi also mentioned that a new stealth drone, the Caihong X "*CH-X*," will be displayed at the 2018 Zhuhai Airshow in November. The CH-X will likely draw from the work done on the Lijian flying wing stealth drone. Like other members of the CH family displayed at the Zhuhai Airshows, the CH-X will likely be offered for export, possibly making it the world's first stealthy attack drone offered for export. And, as the CH-X is marketed for foreign buyers, it could also likely find domestic naval users as well.
> 
> https://www.popsci.com/china-drone-planes-aircraft-carrier#page-3



So, do we know if the CH-X is related to the carrier-based UAV or the Sharp Sword? Or if the Sharp Sword & carrier-based UAV are related at all?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China develops ducted fan drone*

2018-04-24 13:20 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China has developed its first civilian unmanned aerial vehicle, or drone, with a ducted fan system.

The drone, which looks like a rice cooker, made its debut and soon become one of the stars at the 19th Hobby Expo China held in Beijing from April 20 to 22.

Developed by China Aerospace Science and Industry Co., Ltd. (CASIC), the drone weights just 280 grams and is small enough to fit in the palm of the hand.

He Yu, an engineer at CASIC, said the ducted fan system enables the drone to take off vertically and land in a narrow space.

Developers also located the drone's rotor inside the duct, which can prevent the rotor being damaged during flight.

The power efficiency of the drone is about 30 percent higher than common drones with four or six axes, as its power system is similar to a carrier rocket, said Zhao Tianlong, a member of the research team.

The ducted fan drone has potential applications in search and rescue, reconnaissance in complex environments, indoor security, pipeline inspection, scientific research, and flight performance, said He.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/04-24/300217.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5





























---

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Xi'an - China a new record with 1374 drones in amazing show*
Bilel China
Published on May 1, 2018





*EHang Egret’s 1374 drones dancing over the City Wall of Xi’an, achieving the Guinness World Records*



EHANG
Published on May 2, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Rainbow 5 (CaiHong 5)drone revealed: unique nose shape (1/9)

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 468663




Any info on where this image was taken?


----------



## cirr

*Woodpecker-inspired aircraft to reduce impact: Chinese researchers*

2018-05-02 15:07 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

Chinese researchers are developing a new aircraft that simulates the skull of a woodpecker to reduce the effects of impact, according to the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology (CALVT) website.

When a woodpecker pecks wood, its skull withstands a very high-force impact, but its brain does not get a concussion.

A woodpecker's brain is wrapped in a very dense, resilient skull with multiple holes, said Yin Jin, technical head of aircraft development.

The aircraft, modeled after a woodpecker's skull, is expected to have a lightweight recyclable buffer structure.

In addition to aircraft, the technology could be applied to improve the comfort of vehicles, ships, and airplanes and enhance precision in industrial processing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

601/SAC is working on a new UCAV with a science-fiction look.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> 601/SAC is working on a new UCAV with a science-fiction look.


Do we know what it will be capable of?


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

China launches a vertical take-off and landing "rice cooker" drone




China's "Sky Factory" team has developed a micro-drone for small space operations
China News Service, Beijing, April 27 (Sun Zifa and Li Guanjiao) The reporter learned from the 2nd department of the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation on the 27th that the "Sky Factory" drone team has successfully developed China's first civilian consumer grade. The micro ducted fan drone is suitable for carrying out search and rescue, flight investigation, security monitoring and other related operations in a narrow space environment.

On April 27th, the news from the second part of the Second Institute of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation stated that the “Sky Factory” drone team of the Ministry of Science and Technology recently successfully developed China’s first consumer-grade micro ducted drones for civilian use. Search and rescue, flight investigation, security monitoring and other related operations are conducted in a narrow space environment. This appearance resembles a mini-"rice cooker" and can be used as a hand-held drone. It has recently attracted attention at the 19th China International Model Exposition. The picture shows the drone data picture. <a target='_blank' href='http://www.chinanews.com/'>China News Agency</a> reporter Zhong Xin
On April 27th, the news from the second part of the Second Institute of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation stated that the “Sky Factory” drone team of the Ministry of Science and Technology recently successfully developed China’s first consumer-grade micro ducted drones for civilian use. Search and rescue, flight investigation, security monitoring and other related operations are conducted in a narrow space environment. This appearance resembles a mini-"rice cooker" and can be used as a hand-held drone. It has recently attracted attention at the 19th China International Model Exposition. The picture shows the drone data picture. Zhongxin News reporter Zhong Xin
This appearance resembles a mini-"rice cooker" and can be used as a hand-held drone. It has recently attracted attention at the 19th China International Model Exposition. He Yu, senior engineer of the Second Department of China Civil Aerospace Science and Industry Department and head of the “Sky Factory” drone team, said that the micro-drone has been developed within 9 months and its height is less than 20 centimeters in diameter. Less than 8cm, weighing about 280g, is particularly suitable for vertical take-off and landing in a narrow space environment, shuttle back and forth, "flash transit" to carry out related operations, with flight safety and high aerodynamic efficiency, compact structure, mobility smart technology Advantage. At the same time, it fully satisfies the safety requirements of near-Earth/near-person scenarios and can solve specific user needs for security and appearance. It can be applied to search and rescue, complex and narrow environmental flight investigations, indoor security monitoring, research and teaching, entertainment and other fields.

Zhao Tianlong, team structural engineer of the "Sky Factory" drone, pointed out that the new micro-drone drone developed by the team is different from the current micro-mini four-axis and six-axis multi-rotor UAV that dominates the drone market. The ducted fan is the structural main body and power system. Its power system adopts the flight principle similar to that of the launch vehicle. It achieves the attitude stability control of the UAV through the guide plates and rudder surfaces inside and at the end of the duct. The power efficiency is better than that of the conventional unmanned. The aircraft is 30% taller. In addition, the rotor of this drone is concealed inside the duct, which can effectively prevent the rotor from cutting. The appearance of the rotor is also wrapped with soft and elastic foam material, which further enhances the anti-collision and defense of the drone. Drop performance.

He Yu said that in the future, the "Sky Factory" drone team will continue to optimize the structure of UAVs based on market demand, improve flight performance, improve the upgrade platform, and further enhance the autonomous visual processing capabilities of UAVs, and face different The customer needs of the application provide personalized “unique customization” services for personalized drone products, and strive to achieve market-oriented promotion of UAV products as soon as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Post office in Guizhou starts to deliver small packages with unmanned drones*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-10 22:05:53|Editor: Yurou




Drones are taking on a growing role in logistics, especially in the remote areas of China. Recently, a branch post office in the mountainous region of Guizhou started to deliver small packages with unmanned drones. The over-one-meter-wide drone with six propellers, has successfully transported parcels weighing no more than 5 kilograms, to five faraway villages. Because of it, a delivery used to cost around 2 hours is shortened to a dozen minutes. Both the time and costs were greatly saved. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)





Postman Wang Hua uses a smartphone to set up flying routes for a drone, at a branch post office in Weicheng Township, Qingzhen City of southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 10, 2018.




Aerial photo taken on May 10, 2018 shows postman Wang Hua preparing a drone at a branch post office in Weicheng Township, Qingzhen City of southwest China's Guizhou Province.




Aerial photo taken on May 10, 2018 shows a drone carried with parcels, taking off from a branch post office in Weicheng Township, Qingzhen City of southwest China's Guizhou Province.




Aerial photo taken on May 10, 2018 shows a drone carried with parcels, taking off from a branch post office in Weicheng Township, Qingzhen City of southwest China's Guizhou Province.




Postman Wang Hua displays designed flying routes for a drone on a smartphone, at a branch post office in Weicheng Township, Qingzhen City of southwest China's Guizhou Province, May 10, 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Nice!


----------



## LKJ86

unmanned drone aircraft？？？
http://www.81.cn/jfjbmap/content/2018-05/14/content_206005.htm


----------



## cirr

*200架无人机集群飞行：我国再次刷新固定翼无人机集群飞行纪录*

新华社北京5月15日电（记者胡喆）记者从中国电子科技集团获悉，该集团日前成功完成了200架固定翼无人机集群飞行，再次刷新此前119架固定翼无人机集群飞行的纪录。*同时，还成功实现了国内首次小型折叠翼无人机双机低空投放和模态转换试验*。

据了解，“集群智能”作为一种颠覆性技术，一直被各国视作无人系统人工智能的核心，是未来智能无人系统的突破口。大规模、低成本、多功能的无人机集群通过空中组网、自主控制、群智决策，可以应用于多种探测感知、应急通信等任务。

中国电科智能无人系统专家赵彦杰表示，自无人机作为一种新型装备问世以来，以集群替代机动、数量提升能力、成本创造优势的方式，重新定义着未来力量运用的形态。

除无人机集群飞行系列成果外，中国电科还发布了新一代人工智能专项行动计划。中国电子科技集团董事长熊群力介绍，该计划将以数据智能、机器智能、群体智能为三大方向，将大学习中心、视觉大数据开放平台和群体智能开放创新平台作为三大平台，快速将人工智能应用到具体的现实场景中解决实际问题。

http://news.sina.com.cn/o/2018-05-15/doc-ihapkuvm2083869.shtml


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Chinese media report first flight of U650 amphibious UAV from UVS
> 6m long, 12m wingspan, single engine.
> 15hrs endurance, 2000km range, 150kg payload.
> capable of automatic take-off and landing.


China Post EMS (official postal service of China) has successfully test flight its amphibious UAV in Jingmen, Hubei today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cybernetics

Hexacopter drone with launcher









Firefighting drone with megaphone and fire-extinguishing bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

From weibo,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Maybe watch it fly in the sky for the first time!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 星海军事

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 477328
> 
> 
> Maybe watch it fly in the sky for the first time!



The first time I saw it flying:





Photo taken in December 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> The first time I saw it flying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken in December 2015.



Did you personally take that photo?

Also, do we have any news about the Sharp Sword UCAV project (or whatever has become of it)?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Akasa said:


> Did you personally take that photo?



No.


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese firm to use drones to deliver food*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/5/30 0:03:57

*Ele.me drones set for food-delivery role in Shanghai industry park*






View of an ele.me drone in flight. Photo: Courtesy of ele.me​
Shanghai-based food-ordering platform ele.me announced on Tuesday that it has been granted a license for delivering food using drones, the first such service in China.

The company has been approved for 17 drone-powered delivery routes, covering about 100 merchants. All the routes are in the Shanghai Jinshan Industrial Park in the southwestern part of the city.

Drones will be able to deliver about 70 percent of the orders, which will cut the target delivery time, ele.me said in a statement sent to the Global Times.

"The launch of drone delivery shows that the future of logistics has become a reality, and it also shows that logistics is shifting from a labor-intensive sector to one that is technology-powered," Kang Jia, the company's chief operating officer, said in the statement.

At the moment, deliveries are promised within 30 minutes, but the use of drones will shorten the time to 20 minutes, Kang noted.

Ele.me has also been rolling out food delivery robots in China, which are expected to serve 500 office buildings in some cities this year, the company said. 

Ele.me's drones made their debut at a global unmanned systems conference in September 2017.

The drones' top flight speed is 65 kilometers per hour, carrying up to 6 kilograms, according to domestic news site sina.com.cn. When they're fully loaded, they can travel 20 kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

http://video.sina.com.cn/p/mil/doc/2018-05-30/104768629858.html

56-USV swarm in the SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

星海军事 said:


> The first time I saw it flying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken in December 2015.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Biggest civilian drone designed for couriers*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-05-31 07:25





Illustration shows planned civilian drone. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
Chinese engineers soon will have a world-record-holding product to offer to express delivery companies: the largest civilian drone.

Engineers at Beihang Unmanned Aircraft System Technology, a part of Beihang University in Beijing, are designing a drone that will be able to fly 1,500 kilometers carrying 1 metric ton of cargo.

They plan to finalize their design before year's end and construct a prototype in 2019 for test flights scheduled to start in 2020. Mass production will begin if test flights are successful, and a drone-based delivery network is expected to take shape around 2025, said Zhang Shuo, chief designer at the Beihang technology company, in an exclusive interview with China Daily.

The yet to be named drone will be so big that if it were to carry people, it easily would hold nine passengers, according to the company.

It will be 11.9 meters long, with a wingspan of 19.6 m, and have a maximum takeoff weight of 3.6 tons. The craft will be powered by two engines and have 16 cubic meters of cargo space.

The company expects to sign a strategic partnership agreement on Thursday with logistics company Cainiao, which is controlled by Chinese e-retailing giant Alibaba Group, to jointly develop and market cargo drones, Zhang said.

"We're targeting express delivery enterprises as major users of our drone because they are projected to be the largest users of commercial drones. We believe that Chinese couriers will like a powerful craft suitable for cross-province cargo delivery, especially in remote or mountainous regions or islands," he said.





Illustration shows planned civilian drone. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
The Beihang drone will incorporate lots of artificial intelligence, enabling it to not only control itself during entire flights but also autonomously determine and cope with malfunctions, Zhang said. It will cruise at a high speed, 360 km/h, and be able to take off and land on short, rough runways.

Typical delivery drones are small models used on a small, experimental scale by a handful of technology-savvy firms like Amazon.com, DHL Express and Chinese online retail giant JD.com.

No other mass-produced civilian drone is as big or powerful as the Beihang model. Several unmanned, solar-powered planes have a longer wingspan but weigh much less and were designed for technological demonstrations.

The world's largest drone is the United States' Northrop Grumman RQ-4 Global Hawk, a military surveillance craft that is 14.5 m long and with a wingspan of 39.9 m and a maximum takeoff weight of nearly 15 tons.

China has been the world's largest express service market for four years. Couriers delivered more than 40 billion packages in the country in 2017, earning total revenue of nearly 500 billion yuan ($78 billion), according to the National Bureau of Statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Cybernetics



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> http://video.sina.com.cn/p/mil/doc/2018-05-30/104768629858.html
> 
> 56-USV swarm in the SCS.






*Formation control of unmanned boats in the South China Sea*
CGTN
Published on May 31, 2018

A large-scale technical test of 56 unmanned boats was conducted in the South China Sea on May 29 involving formation changing and obstacle avoidance.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

Is China at the forefront of drone technology? | ChinaPower Project

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

3D-printed titanium alloy frame beam of a certain hypersonic/high supersonic drone? 

http://www.nanjixiong.com/thread-128357-1-1.html

Main dimensions: length 7xxxmm width 2xxxmm height 1xxxmm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

Hmmm ??? But that structure looks not like 7m x 2m x 1m but more like 3m x 3m x 1m


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Hmmm ??? But that structure looks not like 7m x 2m x 1m but more like 3m x 3m x 1m



The main body structure of the flight vehicle with integrated metal frame beam is 7XXXXmm in length....

The article talks about mass production of same. so......


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478379
> View attachment 478381




Any info where this was taken?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/1403915120/4247529976088453

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478581
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1403915120/4247529976088453




Is this real???


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Is this real???


A model

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> A model




Indeed looks very much like a mock up. However why was it unveiled now? Is it still alive? I thought it was long dead and superseded by the Sharp Sword.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Indeed looks very much like a mock up. However why was it unveiled now? Is it still alive? I thought it was long dead and superseded by the Sharp Sword.


It is a project of SAC.


----------



## Deino

But why was it unveiled now? Who are these guys and where - on what event - and esp is it a recent image or only now posted?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> But why was it unveiled now? Who are these guys and where - on what event - and esp is it a recent image or only now posted?



One of a number of high supersonic/stealth drones in development. 

Funded by the state the project(code name short MY) is at an advanced stage - many new "goodies" are waiting to be tsted/trialed out on this platform.

Hongdu is responsible for the drone's production.








LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478625
> View attachment 478626
> 
> If that is true, it will be a big news.



Sixth from the left

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's dual-use drones complete tests in plateau*
New China TV
Published on Jun 5, 2018

Fly high: China's dual-use drones complete plateau tests

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478581
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1403915120/4247529976088453










If that is true, it will be a big news.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478625
> View attachment 478626
> 
> If that is true, it will be a big news.




Can anyone give a translation please?


----------



## LKJ86

Take off from the plateau


























Video:https://www.bilibili.com/video/av24423085

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr




----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 478581
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/1403915120/4247529976088453


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Kompromat

So an unmanned F-104


----------



## 52051

According to FR6, the Anjian UAV concept has already dead, but there is an big project called MY something is running.

According to him SAC/601 now changed the strategies of development, has applied more agressive research approaches, including applying latest tech advanced to their designs to catch up CAC/611.

SAC/611 is about to reveal an unmanned stealth bomber who looks very weird and unconventional, and an twin-body long-range UAV.And factory in Jiangxi from AVIC will manufacture this unmanned stealth bomber.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UserUnknown2025

Wtf is this?


----------



## Deino

UserUnknown2025 said:


> Wtf is this?




An old PS image - or most likely even one - based on the Italeri SR-75 Penetrator + Thunderdart

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...08052098817852730&selectedIndex=20&ajaxhist=0

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

The recently-revealed Chinese ‘Dark Sword unmanned aircraft, already dubbed a “nightmare for the US,” might be the first military flyer to achieve the “sixth generation” milestone.

The recently-unveiled Chinese unmanned combat air platform known as Dark Sword might be the first sixth-generation warcraft, according to Militarywatchmagazine.com.

At this point, "4++"- and fifth-generation aircraft are mostly limited by the durability of the human pilot. Today, pilots survive thanks to pressurized inflatable suits, oxygen masks and extreme physical training. Increasing a plane's maneuverability would certainly crush a human pilot, necessitating a call for unmanned warcraft.

Both the United States and Russia have experimented with unmanned aircraft, with the US cancelling its program despite Northrop Grumman presentation of an X-47B demonstrator vehicle which looked like the infamous F-117 but squashed flat by a steamroller.

Russia, on the other hand, seeks to implement unmanned capabilities into its existing machines, very much like it did with its ground armored vehicles.

At this point, it is unknown whether Dark Sword will also operate as manned or whether it will be strictly unmanned. Being unmanned embraces being susceptible to electronic attacks, particularly command channel jamming. Similar to a cyberattack, this becomes a constant race for more sophisticated swords and shields. The expenses are justified, however, by granting an unmanned jet maneuverability beyond anything that armies enjoy today.



"The Dark Sword is also likely to carry the most advanced Chinese-made air-to-air missiles and be able to operate at several times the speed of sound over extreme ranges, making it a lethal threat to hostile platforms across the South and East China Seas and a potentially invaluable asset," cited by Militarywatchmagazine.com.

It should be noted that the definition of a ‘sixth-generation jet' is not yet defined. According to some, the jet must include direct-energy (laser) weapons and missile defenses and/or cyber-attack capabilities — apparently this means the plane should be able to hack the adversary's systems remotely — and travel at much longer range.

Taking the US Navy's Triton heavy surveillance drone as a starting point — with a 15,186-mile maximum range, 30-hour endurance and a flight ceiling of 18,000 feet — reports claim that the Chinese machine would likely surpass those figures, allowing Dark Sword to operate in Japan, much of Southeast Asia and significantly increase China's anti-access-area denial (A2/AD) capabilities in the East and South China Seas.

One proposed possibility would see a Dark Sword operating in conjunction with manned J-20 fifth-generation fighters. If AI systems are sophisticated enough, a J-20 pilot would only need to point at a target using a brief wireless communication burst for the autonomous Dark Sword to engage.

What makes Dark Sword particularly unsettling, though, is that it does not need to be that sophisticated.

"At the very least [Dark Swords can] soak up missiles from US fighters," Justin Bronk of British think tank Royal United Services told Business Insider. "If you can produce lots of them, quantity has a quality of its own."

The definition of a sixth-generation aircraft would then simply entail: "cheap, expendable and swarm-capable unmanned drone."

https://sputniknews.com/military/201806111065293611-china-dark-sword-sixth-generation/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Place Of Space

Unmanned aircraft is the trend.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Seriously no, only military obsessed fans will claim that . Nevertheless it's better to have such toy than nothing at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xxqa_ds

The six generation warplane is too much. It's just an UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

F-22 looklike drones for target practicing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rcrmj

far from there yet, AI fighter is much much much more complicated than an AI bomber````but it is *the future*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

I doubt the thing is even in development.


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006357902074916865

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006394988878389248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006400653327908864

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006357902074916865



By the way ... via Huitong, the BZK-006A is also known as the WZ-6A and we've never seen any image of the WZ-9 aka BZK-009; could it be that this original WZ-9 evolved to the Soaring Dragon as we know it now?

http://chinese-military-aviation.blogspot.com/p/uav.html

Deino


----------



## JSCh

*Drones assist afforestation in Taihang Mountain*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-13 13:59:35|Editor: Liu




ZHENGZHOU, June 13 (Xinhua) -- Drones will become a new force in the afforestation of Taihang Mountain, which meanders across several provinces and Beijing in north China.

The forestry authority in central China's Henan Province said drones could fit in places where helicopters cannot make accurate seeding on the complex mountain terrain. Drones are also less affected by bad weather than helicopters.

Helicopters remain the major force of afforestation in Taihang Mountain. Henan Province plans aerial seeding over an area of 17,946 hectares in the mountain this year, the province's largest ever annual afforestation.

Forestry officials said that as drones flew at a low height they could ensure accurate seeding. Among the total afforestation plan, 667 hectares of aerial seeding will be conducted by oil-fueled drones, each with a maximum carrying capacity of 75 kg of plant seeds.

The mountains meandering over Shanxi, Henan and Hebei provinces and Beijing have a dry climate and poor plantation coverage, which has hindered local economic development. The mountain was designated as a key area for afforestation in 1986.

The afforestation of economically valuable fruit trees such as peach, apricot and forsythia have not only helped curb desertification but also brought economic benefits to the region.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*Chinese ‘Dark Sword’ is the World's First Sixth-Generation Warplane *







02:29 11.06.2018(updated 03:15 11.06.2018)

The recently-revealed Chinese ‘Dark Sword unmanned aircraft, already dubbed a “nightmare for the US,” might be the first military flyer to achieve the “sixth generation” milestone.

The recently-unveiled Chinese unmanned combat air platform known as Dark Sword might be the first sixth-generation warcraft, according to Militarywatchmagazine.com.

Both the United States and Russia have experimented with unmanned aircraft, with the US cancelling its program despite Northrop Grumman presentation of an X-47B demonstrator vehicle which looked like the infamous F-117 but squashed flat by a steamroller.

At this point, "4++"- and fifth-generation aircraft are mostly limited by the durability of the human pilot. Today, pilots survive thanks to pressurized inflatable suits, oxygen masks and extreme physical training. Increasing a plane's maneuverability would certainly crush a human pilot, necessitating a call for unmanned warcraft.

Russia, on the other hand, seeks to implement unmanned capabilities into its existing machines, very much like it did with its ground armored vehicles.

At this point, it is unknown whether Dark Sword will also operate as manned or whether it will be strictly unmanned. Being unmanned embraces being susceptible to electronic attacks, particularly command channel jamming. Similar to a cyberattack, this becomes a constant race for more sophisticated swords and shields. The expenses are justified, however, by granting an unmanned jet maneuverability beyond anything that armies enjoy today.

"The Dark Sword is also likely to carry the most advanced Chinese-made air-to-air missiles and be able to operate at several times the speed of sound over extreme ranges, making it a lethal threat to hostile platforms across the South and East China Seas and a potentially invaluable asset," cited by Militarywatchmagazine.com.

It should be noted that the definition of a ‘sixth-generation jet' is not yet defined. According to some, the jet must include direct-energy (laser) weapons and missile defenses and/or cyber-attack capabilities — apparently this means the plane should be able to hack the adversary's systems remotely — and travel at much longer range.

Taking the US Navy's Triton heavy surveillance drone as a starting point — with a 15,186-mile maximum range, 30-hour endurance and a flight ceiling of 18,000 feet — reports claim that the Chinese machine would likely surpass those figures, allowing Dark Sword to operate in Japan, much of Southeast Asia and significantly increase China's anti-access-area denial (A2/AD) capabilities in the East and South China Seas.

One proposed possibility would see a Dark Sword operating in conjunction with manned J-20 fifth-generation fighters. If AI systems are sophisticated enough, a J-20 pilot would only need to point at a target using a brief wireless communication burst for the autonomous Dark Sword to engage.

What makes Dark Sword particularly unsettling, though, is that it does not need to be that sophisticated.

"At the very least [Dark Swords can] soak up missiles from US fighters," Justin Bronk of British think tank Royal United Services told Business Insider. "If you can produce lots of them, quantity has a quality of its own."

The definition of a sixth-generation aircraft would then simply entail: "cheap, expendable and swarm-capable unmanned drone."

https://sputniknews.com/military/201806111065293611-china-dark-sword-sixth-generation/


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480122




Is the Wing Loong II already in PLAAF service?


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

cirr said:


> View attachment 480510



I always said don't mess with China.. he is coming so fast.. watch Amreekaansss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> View attachment 480510


AI drones?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

So the following supersonic reconnaissance drone is officially known as WZ-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China Develops First Water-surface Cleaning USV*
Jun 15, 2018




​China develops the first water-surface cleaning Unmanned Surface Vehicle, or USV, according to a recent study by Institute of Intelligent Machines (IIM) of Hefei Institutes of Physical Science.

This newly designed USV, targetting at water-surface cleaning for the first time ever, is smart enough to remove surface garbage in complicated water area.

The key technologies applied in the machine help overcome problems caused by complicated conditions in both water areas and river channels.

"There are many types of USV, but the one we developed is the first to target water surface cleaning", said Dr. YU Daoyang, a researcher of LIU Jinhuai's team working with IIM.

"For the narrow river channel, we developed a laser radar path tracking system that can accurately self-adjusted to obstacles and paths of the rivers. Actually, you know, lidars are generally used for road detection. Because the light interference on the water surface is too strong. As for that, we made intelligence algorithm to solve that", explained YU.

The water-surface cleaning USV has a total length of six meters and a maximum displacement of four tons. It possesses a garbage compartment capacity of more than three cubic meters as well as a hybrid power system with a cruising time of more than 60 hours.

Now, it has started its work in Suzhou River in Shanghai. And its use on the Bund of Huangpu River will start in the coming future.


China Develops First Water-surface Cleaning USV---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Beyond hovering camera: Chinese drone makers explore new business battleground*
By Jiang Jie (People's Daily Online) 15:56, June 15, 2018



With its propellers churning the spring air, a drone hums through the hustle and bustle of a once earthquake-stricken Beichuan county in southwest China’s Sichuan province, scanning newly-erected buildings with a tilted camera. Nobody stops to look at it, but the white genie is guarding the region, preventing the disaster that took thousands of lives ten years ago from hitting again.

With its collected images, a 3D city model was built to undergo earthquake simulation, so as to pinpoint the region’s most vulnerable areas in the new earthquake prevention system, jointly set up by several institutes including China Earthquake Administration, Tsinghua University and Chengdu JOUAV Dapeng Tech Co, whose CW-30 “Dapeng” UAV platform served as the white genie in the air this March.





_(Photo courtesy of Chengdu JOUAV Dapeng Tech Co)_​
Like CW-30 “Dapeng,” industrial drones are taking off in China to stun the world with new functions beyond the age-old skills of plane surveying and pesticide sprinkling. Together with the commercial and military drones epitomized by DJI and CASC “rainbow” series, Chinese drone industry has witnessed skyrocketing growth.

According to IDC estimation, the civilian market for drones in China is expected to reach 60 billion yuan ($9.3 billion) by 2019, while the global market is projected at $25.9 billion by 2020, news.qq.com reported.

All the prosperity brings ecstasy as well as concerns for drone makers to contemplate on the long-existing question: who else needs drones and how to serve them?

*The newer, the merrier*

To Huang Guoqin, a marketing manager with the JOUAV Dapeng, the question has become more pressing after the company pioneered the nation’s first drone-based dropsonde meteorological observations this May in east China’s Anhui province, which China Meteorological Administration hailed as a landmark achievement to launch a new era of technology.

In addition to the March experiment, the company is also leading the nation’s pilot trial to use drones for highway network patrol, which was already tested in Shanghai, she revealed in an interview with People’s Daily at the opening of 9th UAV Show China 2018 on June 13.





_(Photo courtesy of Chengdu JOUAV Dapeng Tech Co)_​
The three-day event was jointly organized by the China Center for Aerospace Science Technology International Communications and the Association for Unmanned Vehicle Systems of China.

“Unlike commercial and military drones whose markets have provided them with a clear demand, the industrial-level drones are left in void. Both we and our customers are groping our way to find each other,” Huang said.

Su Yuran, a project manager with Beijing-based Efly Technology, enjoys his long and sometimes clueless contemplation over the who-is-next question, looking to expand the company’s leading position beyond oil pipeline patrol business.

“The more we think and the more people join the discussion of who is next, the more open companies and industries become. When more business want to try drones, we receive easier access to test our aircraft and technology,” Su told People’s Daily.

What came amid the welcoming businesses was ineligible drone companies, seeking to make profits in the disturbance, as the bulky industry did not have an access mechanism until recently.

The nation’s regulation on drone flight for commercial purpose only began to take effect on June 1. The same day, an online management system on drone operation permit was also launched to recognize drone makers with national certifications for the first time. Both measures are expected to help cleanse the industry for healthier development.





_(Visitors look at drones on exhibition at UAV Show 2018 in Beijing on June 13. Photo: Jiang Jie/People's Daily Online)_​
*From the world, to the world*

“Chinese companies are creative and have strong executive power. Like ‘Dapeng,’ it may look crude but it is very durable. Each load change for different missions is a new test on the drone and all the tests under different occasions have proven our reliability. This is where we hold our advantage in international market,” Huang said.

Chinese companies no doubt prevail in drone manufacturing and application, whose products are exceptionally popular in developing countries where drone application rate remains low, but fall short in research and development for new function and loads, Su observed.

However, with the advancement of Chinese technology in other fields such as AI and 5G communication, Chinese drone makers are expected to catch up in new design to surprise the world.

Su, specifically, looks to develop tonnage-level freight drones, which will be beneficial to delivery industry. He also mulls to use the new technologies in the drone loads. “A drone can be more than a hovering camera. It will be exceptionally popular if it can also identify objects in its images and automatically track them down,” Su said with anticipation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

yusheng said:


> View attachment 481323




That is a well know fake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480564







https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4252668295748830

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 481367
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4252668295748830



JY-300 unmanned aerial early warning & surveillance system with conformal radars, ie AWACS drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006357902074916865
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006394988878389248
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1006400653327908864





星海军事 said:


> Again, the name of the UAV is definitely not EA-03.



Seems my words are finally proved. “WZ-9” is still a misinterpretation, though the 无侦/WZ part is right. You are getting closer


----------



## Cybernetics

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 480564





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 481367
> 
> https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4252668295748830


YJ-300 is an AWACS drone with confromal radars. It is used for the detection of ships, naval helicopters and missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> JY-300 unmanned aerial early warning & surveillance system with conformal radars, ie AWACS drone.



Any info on its manufactor? looks different to a Wing Loong and CH-4/5?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Any info on its manufactor? looks different to a Wing Loong and CH-4/5?



Inst. No. 38, CETC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Inst. No. 38, CETC.



Thanks..
Only the radar or also the drone itself?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Thanks..
> Only the radar or also the drone itself?



Both.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*1,400 Drones Illuminated Ancient Chinese City*
CCTV+
Published on Jun 21, 2018

A magnificent array of 1,400 drones illuminated the night sky of northwest China's Xi'an on Sunday as the ancient city marks the 1,400th anniversary since it became the capital of the Tang Dynasty. 

The aircrafts from Chinese drone maker Ehang Egret created formations such as gate tower and painting scroll characteristic of the city, forming beautiful 3D pictures that portray the golden age of Chang'an, the name Xi'an was called during the Tang Empire (618-917 CE). 

Poem reading and dancing performances were also staged in addition to the computer-operated drone show. Ehang Egret previously created a Guinness World Record by flying 1,374 drones over Xi'an last May.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## UserUnknown2025

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 482087
> View attachment 482088
> View attachment 482089
> View attachment 482090
> View attachment 482091


Is this a helicopter or a submarine?


----------



## LKJ86

UserUnknown2025 said:


> Is this a helicopter or a submarine?


UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UserUnknown2025

LKJ86 said:


> UAV


A helicopter UAV?


----------



## LKJ86

UserUnknown2025 said:


> A helicopter UAV?


I think so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grandy

*China takes surveillance to new heights with flock of robotic Doves, but do they come in peace?*





Hi-tech drones that look and move like real birds have already flown over restive Xinjiang region

If you’ve ever looked up to the sky and enjoyed the sight of a bird gliding above, be warned: it could be a Chinese drone monitoring your every move.
The idea might seem far fetched, but robotic birds are very much a reality, and China has been using them to surveil people across the country.
Sources told the _South China Morning Post_ that more than 30 military and government agencies have deployed the birdlike drones and related devices in at least five provinces in recent years.

One part of the country that has seen the new technology used extensively is the Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region in China’s far west. The vast area, which borders Mongolia, Russia, Kazakhstan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan, Afghanistan, Pakistan and India, is home to a large Muslim population and has long been viewed by Beijing as a hotbed for separatism. As a result, the region and its people have been subjected to heavy surveillance from the central government.

The new “spy birds” programme, code-named “Dove”, is being led by Song Bifeng, a professor at Northwestern Polytechnical University in Xian, capital of northwestern China’s Shaanxi province. Song was formerly a senior scientist on the J-20 stealth jet programme and has already been honoured by the People’s Liberation Army – China’s military – for his work on Dove, according to information on the university website.

Yang Wenqing, an associate professor at the School of Aeronautics at Northwestern and a member of Song’s team, confirmed the use of the new technology but said it was not widespread.
“The scale is still small,” compared to other types of drones in use today, she told the _South China Morning Post_.
“We believe the technology has good potential for large-scale use in the future … it has some unique advantages to meet the demand for drones in the military and civilian sectors,” she said.

Unlike unmanned aerial vehicles with fixed wings or rotor blades, the new drones actually mimic the flapping action of a bird’s wings to climb, dive and turn in the air.
Another researcher involved in the Dove project said the aim was to develop a new generation of drones with biologically inspired engineering that could evade human detection and even radar.






The machines in China’s current robot flock replicate about 90 per cent of the movements of a real dove, the person said, adding that they also produce very little noise, making them very hard to detect from the ground, and are so lifelike that actual birds often fly alongside them.
The team conducted almost 2,000 test flights before deploying the drones in real-life situations, said the researcher, who asked not to be named due to the sensitivity of the programme.

One experiment in northern China’s Inner Mongolia involved flying the birds over a flock of sheep – animals that are well known for their keen sense of hearing and ability to be easily spooked. The flock paid no attention whatsoever to the drone flying above, the person said.

Although the technology is still in its early stages of development, its wide range of possible uses – not only for the police and military, but also in the fields of emergency response and disaster relief, environmental protection and urban planning – means the market for the drones could be worth 10 billion yuan (US$1.54 billion) in China alone, the researcher said.






Humans have been obsessed by the idea of flight since the dawn of time. And in the century or so since Wilbur and Orville Wright briefly took to the skies at Kitty Hawk, engineers and scientists have been trying to decode the secrets of bird flight to improve aircraft performance.
Birds are incredibly efficient fliers. The bar-tailed godwit, for instance, despite weighing only 290 grams (10 ounces) flies 11,000km (6,800 miles) non-stop from Alaska to New Zealand every autumn. The epic journey takes just eight days.

In comparison, the Dove drones weigh 200 grams, have a wingspan of about 50 centimetres (20 inches), and can fly at speeds of up to 40km/h (25mph) for a maximum of 30 minutes.
Each machine is fitted with a high-definition camera, GPS antenna, flight control system and data link with satellite communication capability. The flapping mechanism comprises a pair of crank-rockers driven by an electric motor, while the wings themselves can deform slightly when moving up and down, which generates not only lift but also thrust to drive the drone forward.
Specially designed software helps to counter any jerky movements to ensure the on-board camera achieves sharp images and stable video.
The Dove drones’ ability to seemingly melt into the background has attracted a lot of interest in military and government circles.

Professor Li Yachao, a military radar researcher at the National Defence Technology Laboratory of Radar Signal Processing in Xian, said the movement of the Dove’s wings was so lifelike it could fool even the most sensitive radar systems.
The use of camouflage – perhaps even real feathers – on the drone’s outer body could distort the radar signature still further, he said.






Aware of the dangers such stealth drones pose to conventional detection systems, radar scientists have been looking at new ways to spot and track small, low-altitude targets flying at slow speed.
These include the holographic radar, which is capable of producing three-dimensional images of flying objects and has been hailed as a significant step forward in detection technology.

However, “there is no guarantee” that even a holographic radar – or any of the other new technologies in development – would be able to detect a drone with a wing-flapping pattern that was almost identical to those found in nature, and “especially if it was surrounded by other birds”, Li said.
“It would be a serious threat” to air defence systems, he said.

The Dove is not the only avian drone to have been developed in China. In 2012, Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics released “Tian Ying”, a robotic bird about the size of an eagle.
Also, according to information on government websites, the Harbin Institute of Technology, China’s top university for defence research, is developing a bird drone with a large wingspan and the ability to operate in the thin air found on high plateaus.

But China is not alone in developing robotic birds
In 2013, the US Army bought more than 30 drones from Florida-based Prioria Robotics that were designed to look like birds of prey.
Their likeness to raptors was only cosmetic, however, as they were propelled by turbofans and their wings did not move.

A far more convincing robotic raptor, appropriately named “Robird”, has been developed by Dutch tech firm Clear Flight Solutions. Although it looks and flies like a real bird, the drone, which is currently available only for demonstration purposes, requires an operator for take-off and landing, and its battery lasts less than 10 minutes.
According to the company’s website, the device’s primary use is scaring birds away from airports and crops.






In 2011, Germany’s Festo Corporation developed “SmartBird”, a robotic herring gull that had the ability to take-off, fly and land without the need for human intervention.
Although it was one of the most lifelike robotic birds ever built, it was never released to the market and the company was cited by _Science_ magazine as saying it had no interest in making the technology available for military applications.

According to a recent government document seen by the _Post_, China’s military has tested the Dove system and is impressed with it.
An evaluation of the system by an unspecified military research centre concluded that the drone, with its ability to stay in the air for more than 20 minutes and travel 5km, had “practical value”.

Gan Xiaohua, chief engineer at the PLA Air Force Equipment Research Institute in Beijing, said Dove’s unique design meant it could convert electrical power into mechanical force with “high efficiency”.
It is “the world’s only bionic micro drone capable of carrying out a mission all by itself”, he was quoted as saying in the government document.






Although the _Post_ was unable to reach project leader Song for comment, in an April interview with the Chinese academic journal _Aeronautical Manufacturing Technology_, he confirmed that Dove and other devices had been deployed in Xinjiang and other provinces.
“The products … have stimulated change and development in sectors including environmental protection, land planning … and border patrol,” he was quoted as saying.
Despite the technological advances made on the Dove project, China’s bird-like drones were still far from perfect, Song said.

Besides being unable to travel long distances or maintain course in strong winds, their performance could be badly hampered by heavy rain or snow, he said.
Also, the absence of an anti-collision mechanism meant the drones were prone to crash into things when flying at low altitude, while their electronic circuitry was vulnerable to electromagnetic disturbance.

Nevertheless, researchers were working hard to resolve these problems, and with advancements in artificial intelligence technology, such as deep learning, Song said he hoped the next generation of robotic birds would be able to fly in complex formations and make independent decisions in the air.
When that day comes, the Doves would be able to “match or surpass the intelligence of creatures found in nature”, he said.

_This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: Robotic birds take surveillance to a new height

_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

New type of UAV delivered:

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/OMuW933ebYBHPHxyBxG-lg



The delivery of the UAV shows that GAC is taking another solid step towards the strategic goal of becoming a "world-class unmanned aerial vehicle base".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Arleigh Burke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

> @cirr New type of UAV delivered:
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/OMuW933ebYBHPHxyBxG-lg
> 
> *
> *
> The delivery of the UAV shows that GAC is taking another solid step towards the strategic goal of becoming a "world-class unmanned aerial vehicle base".



A completely new type or a type "newly" delivered to the PLAAF?


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> A completely new type or a type "newly" delivered to the PLAAF?



The former.

BY the way, post #1559 says that China is working on aｎ UAV that meets the general requirements of launching attacks on fixed, mobile and sea targetｓ. Tests ａｒｅ　ｂｅｉｎｇ　ｄｅｓｉｇｎｅｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　Ａｒｌｅｉｇｈ　Ｂｕｒｋｅ　ａｓ　ｔｈｅ　ｉｍａｇｉｎｅｒｙ　ｔａｒｇｅｔ．

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

AV500














http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/0628/178853.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

CK-20 target drone 1:2 model






RCS: 0.001-0.003 
Length: 9.83m
Wingspan: 7.3m
Takeoff weight: 4800-5500kg

The actual drone is slightly smaller than FC-31 in size.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

CK-20, far more than a target drone

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> CK-20, far more than a target drone
> 
> View attachment 483305


Do we know if it can carry missiles? If it can’t, then it’s only good as a fast, stealthy recon platform, which I’m sure China already has.



UserUnknown2025 said:


> Do we know if it can carry missiles? If it can’t, then it’s only good as a fast, stealthy recon platform, which I’m sure China already has.


Okay nvm, I see it can perform attack missions...
Didn’t realize this thing has been out for so long. There is a CJDBY thread about it from 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*HKSAR anniversary drone show held (30.6.2018)*


政府新聞處 Information Services Department, HKSARG
*Published on Jun 30, 2018*

A drone light show lit up the sky above Shing Mun River in Sha Tin tonight to celebrate the 21st anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland.

It was the first-ever showcase of 100 drones. Equipped with LED lights, they aligned to form patterns related to the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region’s 21st anniversary and Sha Tin District.

Secretary for Home Affairs Lau Kong-wah officiated at the launch ceremony.

Members of the public watched the spectacle from the cycling track along the riverside of the Shing Mun River channel between Lion Bridge and Sand Martin Bridge.

The event also marked the Sha Tin District National Education Committee’s 10th anniversary and the commencement of the eighth Sha Tin Festival. (http://j.mp/2tRvPQw)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

cirr said:


> New type of UAV delivered:
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/OMuW933ebYBHPHxyBxG-lg
> 
> 
> 
> The delivery of the UAV shows that GAC is taking another solid step towards the strategic goal of becoming a "world-class unmanned aerial vehicle base".


鹞鹰Ⅱ




























https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/XJJZ-u8PDxQa6TGBjTj_dA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> 鹞鹰Ⅱ
> View attachment 484049
> View attachment 484050
> View attachment 484051
> View attachment 484052
> View attachment 484053
> View attachment 484054
> View attachment 484055
> View attachment 484056
> View attachment 484057
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/XJJZ-u8PDxQa6TGBjTj_dA



Successful first flight of "Sparrow Hawk-II", not the delivery ceremony of a certain type of UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> Successful first flight of "Sparrow Hawk-II", not the delivery ceremony of a certain type of UAV.



Hmm??? But why yet another UAV in the same class of the well established WL-I and CH-4 especially if there are already the WL-II and CH-5 with much improved performance are available?


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Hmm??? But why yet another UAV in the same class of the well established WL-I and CH-4 especially if there are already the WL-II and CH-5 with much improved performance are available?



Air Sniper a variant of the civilian UAV Harrier II developed several years ago. It can be seen as a means of expanding the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> Air Sniper a variant of the civilian UAV Harrier II developed several years ago. It can be seen as a means of expanding the market.




Thanks ... that's the reason why I thought I already knew this UAV.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> Air Sniper a variant of the civilian UAV Harrier II developed several years ago. It can be seen as a means of expanding the market.



The Air Sniper first appeared many years ago, did the project get resurrected?


----------



## 星海军事

Akasa said:


> The Air Sniper first appeared many years ago, did the project get resurrected?



The "Air Sniper" you mentioned which carries a civilian-class PolSAR is merely an adaptation of a Harrier II.


----------



## Akasa

星海军事 said:


> The "Air Sniper" you mentioned which carries a civilian-class PolSAR is merely an adaptation of a Harrier II.



I see, so this is a dedicated prototype?


----------



## JSCh

*Unmanned Aerial Vehicles Assist to Evaluate the Spatiotemporal Thermal Patterns of Permafrost Slopes*
Jul 04, 2018

Small unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) are a relatively new type of remote sensing platform with distinct advantages over conventional piloted aircraft, satellites, and in situ observations-notably, low cost and operational flexibility. 

In recent years, UAV was applied to estimate the spatial distribution of ground surface temperatures on permafrost slopes and evaluate the thermal influence of nearby engineering infrastructure. 

Recently, using UAV and thermal infrared remote sensing technology, scientists from Northwest Institute of Eco-Environment and Resources (NIEER) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences estimated the spatial distribution of ground surface temperatures on permafrost slopes along the Qinghai-Tibet Engineering Corridor (QTEC), and evaluated the thermal influence of nearby engineering infrastructure. 

They used a miniature UAV with a thermal infrared sensor to collect thermal images with high temporal-spatial resolution to evaluate the relationship between engineering infrastructure and permafrost slopes in the QTEC. 

The results of this study indicate that the thermal effect of the highway on the slopes exceeds that of the railway (above ground supported beam bridge) and power transmission lines, and the maximum impact range reaches 14 m, which can result in slope instability, which in turn will affect the stability of these engineering structures. 

Besides, further research is required to evaluate the thermal effects between permafrost slopes and engineering structures so that methods can be employed to measure the spatiotemporal changes associated with terrain changes. 

This study is the first to use UAV-based thermal infrared remote sensing to evaluate the thermal dynamics of permafrost slopes along the QTEC, and the results of this study may provide new insights into the future design, construction, and maintenance of engineering structures on permafrost slopes. 

The study entitled "UAV-based spatiotemporal thermal patterns of permafrost slopes along the Qinghai-Tibet Engineering Corridor" was published in _Landslides_. 



Unmanned Aerial Vehicles Assist to Evaluate the Spatiotemporal Thermal Patterns of Permafrost Slopes---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*中国科学院沈阳自动化研究所“勇士号”无人水面艇湖试首战告捷！*
2018-07-04 14:43 性质：转载 作者：中国科学院海洋大科学研究中心 来源：中国科学院海洋大科学研究中心

近日，中国科学院沈阳自动化研究所海洋信息技术装备中心研制的“勇士号”无人水面艇圆满完成了湖上试验。

  在为期2个月的湖试中，“勇士号”无人水面艇完成了上百条次的单项试验及2条次330千米全任务剖面、全作业流程、全自主控制的综合性能试验，全面验证了系统的各项设计功能、性能指标以及持续工作能力，实现了自主出港、航渡、区域搜索、复杂背景下疑似目标检测与识别、高机动状态下目标持续跟踪、随机障碍自主规避等自主性能力。

*Translation:*
Recently, the "Warrior" unmanned surface vehicle developed by the Marine Information Technology Equipment Center of the Shenyang Institute of Automation, Chinese Academy of Sciences successfully completed the lake test.

In the two-month lake test, the "Warrior" unmanned surface boat completed hundreds of individual tests and two 330-kilometer full-duty profiles, full operational procedures, and fully autonomously controlled comprehensive performance tests. The system has verified the design functions, performance indicators and continuous working ability of the system, and realized the independent departure, navigation, regional search, detection and identification of suspected targets in complex background, continuous tracking of targets under high maneuver status, self-avoidance of random obstacles etc. autonomously.






"Warrior" USV




Multiple control modes




Autonomous avoidance​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Grandy

*Chinese firm eyes overseas market as strike drone Yaoying-2 makes maiden flight*
*Developed by state-owned Avic, it has both civilian and military uses*
PUBLISHED : Thursday, 05 July, 2018, 7:29pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 05 July, 2018, 9:41pm





A Chinese home-grown strike drone made its maiden flight on Tuesday, according to its developer, state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China.
The Yaoying-2 can carry out civilian tasks such as surveying and mapping, but also has military uses, including counterterrorism operations, Avic said on Thursday.

Along with other strike drones exported by China – such as the Rainbow series and Wing Loong – the company is eyeing the international market for its unmanned aerial vehicle, which it calls the “Air Sniper”.

Tuesday’s flight left from Anshun Huangguoshu Airport in southwestern Guizhou province, Avic said, without giving further details.






The six-metre drone can fly at speeds of up to 230km/h at an altitude of 7,500 metres, which is in the middle to high range compared with its peers. It can stay in the air for 16 hours, with controllers up to 200km away, according to the developer.

The drone is based on the Yaoying-1, which was developed by the same company in 2011 for civilian uses such as surveying and mapping.

The new model can provide real-time images and monitor information for use in scenarios such as firefighting, as well as land resource surveys, according to the company.

China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, which developed the Rainbow series, put the value of export deals for such strike drones at around US$700 million, without elaborating.

The state-owned company made the estimate in a document submitted for a Chinese science award early this year. Its Rainbow 4 is sold for US$4 million, and such drones have been used by overseas buyers for counterterrorism and border inspection missions, according to the document.

_This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: strike drone developer looks at global market after maiden flight_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *HKSAR anniversary drone show held (30.6.2018)*
> 
> 
> 政府新聞處 Information Services Department, HKSARG
> *Published on Jun 30, 2018*
> 
> A drone light show lit up the sky above Shing Mun River in Sha Tin tonight to celebrate the 21st anniversary of Hong Kong's return to the motherland.
> 
> It was the first-ever showcase of 100 drones. Equipped with LED lights, they aligned to form patterns related to the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region’s 21st anniversary and Sha Tin District.
> 
> Secretary for Home Affairs Lau Kong-wah officiated at the launch ceremony.
> 
> Members of the public watched the spectacle from the cycling track along the riverside of the Shing Mun River channel between Lion Bridge and Sand Martin Bridge.
> 
> The event also marked the Sha Tin District National Education Committee’s 10th anniversary and the commencement of the eighth Sha Tin Festival. (http://j.mp/2tRvPQw)


Time runs so fast as if escaping at a lightning speed, it nearly slips away from one's notice that it is already 21 years China took back Hong Kong from its colonial power. A nation's history is very long, almost forever, yet human's life is short, generation long is just a flick of time with regard to the nationhood. Who does still have the vivid pictures of the 1997 situation? HK reunification? Followed by the Great Financial Crisis in Asia? Sounds so remotely distant for many…

My regret too that the late Deng Xiaoping couldn't bid his time a bit longer to witness the return and step his feet there, a place at which he refused to visit earlier during his Tour to the South in his late years. I really admire his wisdom and vision in the intricate dealing with the British Iron Lady in taking back that piece of property!

Congratulations for the 21st anniversary of HKSAR existence!  天耀中华！

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Across China: Remote sensing identifies permafrost risks on Qinghai-Tibet Plateau*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-10 20:28:46|Editor: ZX




LANZHOU, July 10 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists are using unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and thermal infrared remote-sensing technology to monitor permafrost changes on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, providing early warning of geological risks in major engineering projects.

The Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is home to large stretches of permafrost, which supports many engineering projects, such as the Qinghai-Tibet Railway, the Qinghai-Tibet Highway and the Qinghai-Tibet grid interconnection project.

Due to global warming and human activity, permafrost on the plateau has degraded significantly. Its rapid thawing can lead to instability, causing land slippages and other geological hazards. Engineered structures in the permafrost region could be deformed or unstable in the future.

Scientists from the Northwest Institute of Eco-Environment and Resources (NIEER) under the Chinese Academy of Sciences are using UAV-based thermal infrared remote-sensing to closely monitor the permafrost.

The researchers use a miniature UAV with a thermal infrared sensor and 3D LiDAR (light detection and ranging) to collect thermal images. They evaluate the thermal dynamics of permafrost slopes and the relationship between infrastructure and permafrost change.

Luo Lihui, of NIEER, said the UAV is a relatively new remote-sensing platform compared with piloted aircraft, satellites and in situ observation.

"It has the advantages of low cost and operational flexibility. Above all, it can collect images with high temporal-spatial resolution, leading to more accurate analysis of permafrost," Luo said.

The thermal change and deformation characteristics of permafrost collected in the research could help assess potential engineering risks. The research was published in the Landslides and Geoscientific Model Development journals.

"The research might also provide new insights into the future design, construction, and maintenance of engineering structures on the surrounding permafrost slopes," Luo said.

The team also developed a Permafrost Indices Computing model, in which 16 temperature and depth-related indices are integrated to estimate possible trends on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.

The emergency and risk management department of the Qinghai Meteorological Bureau is using the model in early warning and risk management work.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Yemeni Air Defence Shot Down Wing Loong*



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017857845642039296


Spoiler: Link



http://
Yemeni air defence shot down Saudi UAV WD-1K Wing Loong near Rabuah town in Asir province on 12-th July.
12:46 PM - 13 Jul 2018
https://twitter.com/YemeniObserv/status/1017857845642039296



▲ Yemeni air defence shot down Saudi UAV WD-1K Wing Loong near Rabuah town in Asir province on 12-th July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Is on the Fast Track to Drone Deliveries*
JD.com and SF Holding are building networks of large and small UAVs, and working with regulators to create rules for widespread use.

Bloomberg News
July 3, 2018, 6:00 PM GMT+8
From Hyperdrive

The day after Chinese e-commerce giant JD.com Inc.’s mid-year sale, a company drone took off from a playground in the city of Xi’an to deliver one of the orders in a football-sized box to a village in the mountains to the south.

The six-rotor craft is one of about 40 JD.com designed to cut delivery times for items such as smartphones and food to remote areas where land transport is too expensive or slow.

JD.com is racing companies from across the world to develop unmanned aerial vehicles with the strength, range and reliability to deliver goods on a large scale and solve the expensive “last-mile” problem for couriers. What sets China’s efforts apart is its ability to assemble all the other parts needed for drone deliveries, including the regulations, infrastructure and the world’s biggest e-commerce market.



Final adjustments are made to a JD.com delivery drone before a test flight in Xi'an, China.
Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg

And to make all those work together, it needs data.

So last year, the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) gave the go-ahead for JD.com and SF Holding Co., the country’s biggest express-delivery company, to start sending packages by drone in certain rural areas.

The idea is to build a network that includes not only small drones for final delivery, but a whole system, including large autonomous fixed-wing planes that take off from small airports or landing strips to ferry bulk shipments between warehouses.

China’s killer advantage is the market. The country has both the advanced drone technologies and millions of consumers living in remote areas that are hard to get to -- sometimes impossible to get to -- by truck. China had more than 590 million "rural" residents at the end of 2017, according to the statistics bureau.

"People living in mountainous regions hardly accessible by ground transportation also have the right to shop!” said Cui Zheng, a manager overseeing JD’s drones program in northwest China. “We are giving them the same shopping experience, same price, by flying drones."

The race for drone deliveries in China is being fueled by competition between JD.com and rival Alibaba. Alibaba’s lighter business model means it relies on partners to make deliveries, but its logistics division Cainiao has partnered with Beihang Unmanned Aircraft System to develop cargo drones. One model being worked on by the drone company is capable of carrying a ton of goods more than 1,500 kilometers. Ele.me, Alibaba’s food delivery arm, gained approval in May to test drones in a large industrial zone.





New trainees take their turns to manually fly a training drone.
Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg

In the U.S., the Department of Transportation in May selected 10 state, local and tribal governments to test commercial drones in partnership with companies including Intel Corp., Uber Technologies Inc. and Qualcomm Inc. One company not listed in the trial was Amazon.com Inc., whose Prime Air unit is a leader in drone delivery development. Amazon has been testing drone deliveries in the U.K. since 2016.

Drone use by JD.com and SF is still only a tiny fraction of their operations, but for the Chinese government, the technology offers a way to help alleviate poverty in rural areas and narrow the wealth gap with urban centers. It could also make China a model for other governments looking to draft regulations for the coming swarms of civil drones.

This is “a key opportunity for CAAC to gain a greater say in international aviation industry and overtake peers," the civil aviation administration said in a written response to Bloomberg News.

JD.com, which has clocked up over 5,000 hours of drone flight time, said parcel delivery costs in rural backwaters can be five times as much as in cities. Neither JD.com nor SF would say how much could be saved by flying drones, but they expect costs to be less than those with human delivery once the technology is ready for wide-scale use.





JD.com says traditional parcel delivery costs in rural backwaters can be five times as much as in cities.
Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg

In one extreme case, a courier has to climb up and down a mountain for four hours to deliver a package to a village on the edge of a cliff, said Cui. A drone can do the trip in minutes.

SF aims to integrate the small last-hop flights with bigger drones relaying goods to distribution centers and traditional cargo planes, to reach a goal of ensuring all deliveries within China are completed in less than 36 hours.

"Drones flying one or two tons of goods on regional routes could bring down transportation costs in underdeveloped areas to a level similar to ground transportation on trunk routes," said Li Dongqi, a group vice president responsible for drone operations at SF.

Fixed-wing drones would typically operate from small airports used by helicopters, light aircraft and private jets, or from purpose-built landing strips at company warehouses.

JD launched its first fixed-wing drone during its annual mid-year shopping bonanza on June 18 and will use it to fly time-sensitive, high value-added goods. SF has been test-flying similar models since last year.

The CAAC released in March regulations for commercial drones that require operators to apply for a license for craft used for aerial spraying, imaging and performances. However, the rules don’t apply to drones for deliveries or transporting passengers, for which the regulator is still collecting data before drafting rules.

"It would be too much of a drag for bigger drones to be regulated the same way as manned aircraft," Cui said, adding that a lot of current safety requirements, such as life-saving equipment and display panels, wouldn’t be necessary for a UAV.

Governments in other countries are also developing rules, but huge challenges remain. In the U.S., regulators are trying to address how to create a low-level air-traffic system to ensure drones don’t hit each other or traditional aircraft. Other problems include a standard for communicating with the craft, safety and privacy concerns.





A drone takes off with a package.
Photographer: Qilai Shen/Bloomberg

Even in China, the CAAC doesn’t allow drones to fly at night, in the rain or in more than a light breeze.

"We need to look for more places for drones to fly to test its capability, identify risks and figure out how to respond to these risks." said SF’s Li. The CAAC can only produce a clear set of rules for bigger drones from the troves of data collected from test flights, he said.

Cui said getting bigger drones up to the sky will be a priority for JD.com this year. The company also has trial services for UAVs in Tanzania, Indonesia and Thailand.

Li said SF is seeking approval from the CAAC to launch more trials in sparsely populated regions, especially for bigger drones.

"We are exploring an area that has no rules,” said JD.com’s Cui. “There’s chaos and uncertainty, but eventually there needs to be regulations."

— With assistance by Dong Lyu, David Ramli, and Alan Levin


China Is on the Fast Track to Drone Deliveries - Bloomberg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## STRANGER BIRD

Unique AVIC rotocraft

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/cJ-ZrMqlBADEq7WoluBGnw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## haidian

*China Develops Unmanned Large Helicopter*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HAIDER

haidian said:


> *China Develops Unmanned Large Helicopter*


may be good for ambulance or small cargo carrier.


----------



## Deino

haidian said:


> *China Develops Unmanned Large Helicopter*



Oh come on ... why again starting a new thread for a well-established topic right a few minutes after you already started another one and already received a note??? 

Deino


----------



## JSCh

*China’s self-developed large drone Xiangying-200 completes test flights*
By Cao Zinan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-07-27 15:00




A picture of Xiangying-200 from Shenyang Institute of Automation's official website.​Shenyang Institute of Automation of Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), recently completed test flights of Xiangying-200 unmanned helicopter and it has now entered its acceptance stage.​
The key components such as the control system, power system, transmission system are all domestically developed, indicating that the independent research and development ability of China's large unmanned helicopter has been further improved.

According to Gu Feng, an associate researcher at the institute, Xiangying-200 was jointly developed by Shenyang Institute of Automation and several units of CAS. It's 8.7 meters long, 2.5 meters high and can carry a payload of 200 kg.

Researchers made breakthroughs in the key technologies such as autonomous flight control, deck take-off and landing, marine protection, lightweight materials and engines.

The unmanned helicopter has fulfilled the autonomous takeoff and landing on a ship deck for the first time among unmanned helicopters of its size and with domestic engines.

With a wide application perspective, the unmanned helicopter system and equipment developed by the institute have been used in many important events, such as Antarctic scientific research and Lushan earthquake rescue in 2013.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

JSCh said:


> *China’s self-developed large drone Xiangying-200 completes test flights*
> By Cao Zinan | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-07-27 15:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of Xiangying-200 from Shenyang Institute of Automation's official website.​Shenyang Institute of Automation of Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), recently completed test flights of Xiangying-200 unmanned helicopter and it has now entered its acceptance stage.​
> The key components such as the control system, power system, transmission system are all domestically developed, indicating that the independent research and development ability of China's large unmanned helicopter has been further improved.
> 
> According to Gu Feng, an associate researcher at the institute, Xiangying-200 was jointly developed by Shenyang Institute of Automation and several units of CAS. It's 8.7 meters long, 2.5 meters high and can carry a payload of 200 kg.
> 
> Researchers made breakthroughs in the key technologies such as autonomous flight control, deck take-off and landing, marine protection, lightweight materials and engines.
> 
> The unmanned helicopter has fulfilled the autonomous takeoff and landing on a ship deck for the first time among unmanned helicopters of its size and with domestic engines.
> 
> With a wide application perspective, the unmanned helicopter system and equipment developed by the institute have been used in many important events, such as Antarctic scientific research and Lushan earthquake rescue in 2013.


Also from Xinhua News tweet (2018-07-27):

*Xiangying-200*, China's newly-developed unmanned helicopter, has completed its test flights.







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1022830812817850368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023793214531100672

*East Pendulum*‏ @HenriKenhmann
Un nouveau projet de drone à aile volante chinois est en cours d'évaluation de SER à Sichuan, tout comme le J-20 et d'autres appareils avant lui. Son envergure mesure environ 14 mètres pour 13,5 mètres de long.

Translated from French by Microsoft
A new Chinese flying wing drone project is being evaluated for SER in Sichuan, as well as the J-20 and other aircraft before it. Its wingspan measures about 14 meters for 13.5 meters long.











12:51 PM - 30 Jul 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1023793214531100672
> 
> *East Pendulum*‏ @HenriKenhmann
> Un nouveau projet de drone à aile volante chinois est en cours d'évaluation de SER à Sichuan, tout comme le J-20 et d'autres appareils avant lui. Son envergure mesure environ 14 mètres pour 13,5 mètres de long.
> 
> Translated from French by Microsoft
> A new Chinese flying wing drone project is being evaluated for SER in Sichuan, as well as the J-20 and other aircraft before it. Its wingspan measures about 14 meters for 13.5 meters long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12:51 PM - 30 Jul 2018




Well, Not sure if it is only yet another UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 星海军事

Deino said:


> Well, Not sure if it is only yet another UAV.


Model for aft RCS measurement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr




----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>



Images do not show up and I get a strange security warning from my anti-virus program?!!


----------



## JSCh

*Logistics firm Cainiao tests drone helicopter for delivery*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-02 15:47:30|Editor: ZX




NANCHANG, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- Cainiao Network, Alibaba's delivery arm, has completed its first delivery test via drone helicopter in Jingdezhen City in east China's Jiangxi Province, the company said Thursday.

The helicopter, made by BGAC Jiangxi Helicopter Co. Ltd., traveled 9.11 kilometers in less than five minutes during the test, carrying a payload of nearly 100 kilograms.

Drone helicopters, compared with multi-rotor drones, can carry heavier weight and are powered by gas motors, thus packing more power, according to Xu Damiao, general manager of the helicopter company.

The JH-1 model used for the test weighs around 600 kilograms and can travel up to 160 kilometers per hour at heights of up to 3,000 meters for four hours, Xu said.

"In mountainous areas like Jingdezhen, conventional delivery might take two or three days, but by using a drone helicopter to drop the packages at the local pickup point, we can achieve same-day delivery," said Chen Gong, who works at a local Cainiao Network station.

Cainiao is not the only Chinese logistics company to test the waters with drone delivery. A subsidiary of logistics giant SF Express was issued a license in March for commercial drone operation in designated areas, and major online retailer JD.com has also announced plans to use self-developed delivery drones by 2020.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Sub-scaled Flight Test Model



















https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/y3DUNVFWvZcBvgQEZaetbw

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*BZK-005L*(Skyhawk) 






https://m2.people.cn/r/MV8wXzExMzg5NjA2XzE1MDNfMTUzMzIxNDg1MQ==

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

But still no info if the WL II is used by the PLAAF or Naval Aviation itself?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But still no info if the WL II is used by the PLAAF or Naval Aviation itself?


Why do PLAAF and PLANAF like such stuff?
They are mainly for export.
PLA prefers HALE UAV.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Why do PLAAF and PLANAF like such stuff?
> They are mainly for export.



Pardon?? Before any WL I was exported it was already operational by the PLAAF. So why not the WL II too, which would be a most logical successor or complement.

Or does the PLAAF operates another so far not yet published UAV/UCAV in that role? AFAIK the Ch-5 is also not in service .. so what type for that role does the PLAAF use?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Pardon?? Before any WL I was exported it was already operational by the PLAAF. So why not the WL II too, which would be a most logical successor or complement.
> 
> Or does the PLAAF operates another so far not yet published UAV/UCAV in that role? AFAIK the Ch-5 is also not in service .. so what type for that role does the PLAAF use?


Just one question: What are WL-II and CH-5 used for in PLA? For terrorists like USA???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Just one question: What are WL-II and CH-5 used for in PLA? For terrorists like USA???



Pardon ... now it's me who does not understand your question?
You mean the PLAAF should/could use them against terrorists like the USA or in your opinion the USA are terrorists??

My point is, the PLAAF uses the WL I since years in now at least two brigades and surely not just to explore or play around. As such fur this operational need a more capable type like the WL-II or Ch-5 is not an illogic or stupid idea.

Or am I wrong?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> You mean the PLAAF should/could use them against terrorists like the USA or in your opinion the USA are terrorists??


USA uses similar UAVs against terrorists.
PLA doesn't have to do that.
What PLA prefers is HALE UAVs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> USA uses similar UAVs against terrorists.
> PLA doesn't have to do that.
> What PLA prefers is HALE UAVs.




ok ... then I misunderstood your question. Sorry.


----------



## Deino

Well ... any idea what's this spotted at Malan?








__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029402410631012352

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Well ... any idea what's this spotted at Malan?
> 
> View attachment 492098
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029402410631012352




Interesting ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029426040551231490

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Well ... any idea what's this spotted at Malan?
> 
> View attachment 492098
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029402410631012352



Could be anything and everything considering the fact that China now has at least 5 teams working on electromagnetic guns(of various sorts) and over 20 teams on hypersonic weapons(again of various sorts).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

In 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/44Oc6ArnYRXF2QJUKz4_Pg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yantong1980

Deino said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029426040551231490



This thing has double wheel in the rear landing gear similar with bomber, so this should be 'heavy stuff'. Some hypersonic UAV perhaps?


----------



## JSCh

*Asia's longest! Chinese engineers use drone in building mega bridge*
New China TV
Published on Aug 14, 2018

Chinese engineers have enlisted the help of a drone in building a mega suspension bridge in the southwest of the country. The 2,009-meter-long bridge sits over a river valley with a main span of 1,200 meters, the longest of its kind in Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The story of CH UAV in war is really impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

I really dare to know if the PLAAF operates this type??? ... and if not, why?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1032679425370779649


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/2035222637/4276480668289680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Introducing the DJI Mavic 2*


DJI
Published on Aug 23, 2018

The Mavic 2 is a feat of engineering and technological innovation and comes in two versions. The Mavic 2 Pro comes equipped with the all-new Hasselblad L1D-20c camera while the Mavic 2 Zoom sports a 12 MP, 1/2.3-inch sensor with up to 4x zoom, including a 2x optical zoom (24–48mm) for even more creative options.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Interesting


----------



## Cybernetics

BHarwana said:


> Interesting
> 
> View attachment 494146


That is CH-805 a high speed stealth target drone for practice against stealth aircraft.

Top speed: 730km/h
RCS <0.01m^2
Flight time: 40mins

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Cybernetics said:


> That is CH-805 a high speed stealth target drone for practice against stealth aircraft.
> 
> Top speed: 730km/h
> RCS <0.01m^2
> Flight time: 40mins


So China is practicing how to shoot down B2 bombers. Lol no doubt USA is grounding its fleet.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

UAVs about to have a new 750kg thrust turbofan

陕西炼石有色资源股份有限公司关于750公斤推力发动机完成高空台性能测试的公告

中国证券报 8小时前

证券代码：000697 证券简称：炼石有色 公告编号：2018-047

本公司及董事会全体成员保证信息披露的内容真实、准确、完整，没有虚假记载、误导性陈述或者重大遗漏。

陕西炼石有色资源股份有限公司接到中国科学院工程热物理研究所和公司参股公司成都中科航空发动机有限公司(以下简称“中科航发”)的通知，由中科航发研制的750公斤推力等级中等涵道比涡扇发动机，继2017年顺利完成60小时持久性能试车考核后，在俄罗斯中央航空发动机研究院（简称“CIAM”）完成了高空台性能测试工作。

在此轮高空台性能试验中，该款发动机圆满地完成了涵盖10000～15000米飞行高度、0.4～0.8马赫数速度范围内典型工况的性能测试工作，并进行了18000米发动机性能摸底测试试验。

该款涡扇发动机在先后顺利完成地面60小时持久性能试验和高空台性能测试之后，已经具备了首飞条件。该型发动机的研制成功，填补了国内该推力等级涡扇发动机的空白。其在军用高空、高速和长航时无人机及民用小型行政机方面，具有良好的市场前景。
注：俄罗斯中央航空发动机研究院成立于1930年，是俄罗斯唯一一家致力于航空发动机综合研究和发展的研究单位，也是俄罗斯最大的航空发动机试验中心。目前已成为欧洲最大的航空发动机试验基地。CIAM具有多年的航空发动机高空试验经验，其高空试验平台可模拟0～27km高度和0～4马赫数范围的飞行条件。

特此公告。

陕西炼石有色资源股份有限公司董事会

二○一八年八月二十四日

An 1000kg thrust engine from the same stables is going through high-altitude tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cybernetics

BHarwana said:


> So China is practicing how to shoot down B2 bombers. Lol no doubt USA is grounding its fleet.


There are other variants of stealth target drones.

CK-20 developed by Nanjing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics





Max altitude: 18000m
Max speed: 2200km/h
6 g sustained and 9 g instantaneous manouvers
RCS: 0.001~0.003m^2

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Cookie Monster

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 494312


What is this jet in this image?


----------



## cirr

WL-1D body structure delivery

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Phantom-6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## UserUnknown2025

cirr said:


> Phantom-6


What is this UAV intended for?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese leading drone makers set to serve police-use UAVs*
By Jiang Jie (People's Daily Online) 13:08, September 11, 2018







_(Photo by Jiang Jie/People's Daily Online)_​
It’s time to test China’s flourishing drone manufacturers and their promotion lines. How reliable are they? Can they really stand strong wind and avoid obstacles?

The fierce market competition among Chinese drone makers has turned into a war of sorts, as more and more Chinese police start to adopt the technology.

“Police-use drones have witnessed huge growth in recent years. In 2015, the number of police-use drones was a mere 500, whereas the number exceeded 5,000 two years later,” announced Sun Yongsheng, director of China Low-Altitude Security Research Center, at a forum during the 8th China UAS Conference & Exhibition in Beijing on Friday.

The number may appear small when compared to the 3 million drones sold in China, where hundreds of companies are churning out the flying machines and some 50,000 people are licensed to operate them.

Jin Wei, deputy secretary general of China UAS Industry Innovation Alliance, also revealed at the forum that China’s drone industry has reached an output value of 23 billion yuan in 2017 and achieved a growth rate of 67%.

This rapid growth provides a sound foundation for police-use drones that can make full use of the nation’s advantage in those hovering cameras, Sun noted.

For example, Chinese drone maker Zerotech, a supplier of police-use drones, presented at the forum its hybrid drones with both fixed wings and multiple rotors, which are faster and more reliable and can fly longer. The hybrid design also guarantees that the drones will not crash in case of power loss, because the fixed-wing design allows them to safely glide.

“The most appropriate height for police-use drones is between 120-300 meters, which makes pure rotor drones inadequate. Given their stealthy way of action up in the air, they could replace police in key patrol areas or for reconnaissance missions in dangerous situations. They could also help with lengthy stakeouts or tracking,” Yang Jianjun, founder and CEO of Chinese drone maker Zerotech, introduced.

With zoom cameras, drones for stakeouts or tracking could also be used to capture the appearance of the target while reducing the risk of compromising the police presence.

Currently, China Low-Altitude Security Research Center has inked a cooperation agreement with the publishing house of People’s Public Security University of China on applied drone courses. It is also coopering with the Ministry of Public Security in offering drone flying training programs, according to Sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Export licences granted to RuiYing（SharpHawk）FX series of drones 

And order recieved from country L for FX70 drone system(as part of NORINCO's Project SR5).

*锐鹰FX系列无人机获得出口立项批复*

十三五以来，无人机研究院瞄准国际无人机市场的需求变化，自主研发了锐鹰FX系列军贸无人机（含*FX3/FX6、FX30/FX70、FX500等五个机型，分属单兵便携、小型长航时、高速隐身等三类无人机*），即为中国北方工业有限公司现有系列化身管火炮和火箭炮等陆军压制武器配套研发的不同任务半径（300km以内）的战术侦察无人机，主要实现武器系统前方侦察、搜索、目标识别、定位、照射引导、火力校射、毁伤评估等任务。

通过历时一年半的产品出口立项审查，2018年8月，锐鹰FX系列所有机型均已获得国防科工局和中央军委装备发展部正式下发的出口立项批复，这是我校开拓国际无人机市场的一个重要突破。

2017年以来，我校授权中国北方工业有限公司利用其在中东、东南亚、北非等市场渠道优势进行锐鹰FX系列无人机的产品推介，并参加了中国兵器工业集团主办的装甲与反装甲主题营销活动，相关机型获得了良好的市场反响和订货意向。目前，FX70无人机系统（随中国北方工业有限公司SR5项目）已获L国的首套订货，交付产品将参加2019年L国建军70周年阅兵庆典。2018年11月，锐鹰FX系列无人机将随中国兵器工业集团组团参加珠海航展。该系列无人机后续还将计划参加国外相关防务展。

锐鹰FX系列无人机的研发秉承“技术+市场+资金”的合作共赢理念，得益于我校深厚的无人机研发人才与技术积淀、中国北方工业有限公司的科研立项资助与市场推广以及浦口区政府的项目研发补贴支持，其出口立项获批必将成为推动我校无人机事业实现产业升级、市场多元、发展壮大的有利契机。

"L" for Laos?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Ähhhm ... these are all in the wrong thread since they are surely no UAVs aka unmanned AERIAL vehicles.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Drone mail delivery changes life for mountain community*
CGTN
2018-09-16 14:08 GMT+8






Weicheng Town is under the administration of Guiyang City, capital of China's southwestern Guizhou Province. The area has nearly 30,000 residents, some of whom live in villages scattered around the mountains. 

Wang Hua is a staff member at the branch post office in Weicheng. There are about 300 letters and parcels for him to deliver on a daily basis. Usually, he carries the 40 kg mailbag on the motorcycle and tramps over the mountains. "Some of the parcels are fresh fruits from the folks' children, which could go bad very quickly,” Wang said. “The parcels also include emergency medicines, ID cards people need urgently for their business."



CGTN Photo

Wang begins work at 8 am. He has to walk about 100 km per day to cover all the villages and finishes at about 6 pm. It takes longer when the weather is terrible. Knowing that the parcels are eagerly expected, Wang takes good care of them as if they were of his own. "The job is about earning people's trust," he said.



Wang Hua / CGTN Photo



CGTN Photo

He takes the same route three times a week, and he is quite familiar with the villagers, whom he often runs into and has brief chats with.

In January of this year, Wang's duties changed a lot. A pilot drone delivery project was launched at the branch post office where he works.

An R&D company sets the course of the drone in Hangzhou City, Zhejiang Province. Wang is in charge of the takeoff procedure. In the morning, he lays a blue and red blanket on the ground. It's a positioning device for takeoff and landing. Then he mounts the packages under the belly of the drone and checks the battery before he sets it off by scanning the QR code on the machine.



CGTN Photo

A fully charged drone can fly for 30 minutes carrying the cargo of 5 kg, enough for it to reach the nearby villages. There's a relay person in every village who guides the drone with another blanket, gets the mail and replaces the battery. In this way, the parcels are delivered across the town with efficiency.

While it took a day to deliver the mails, the drone can do it within an hour.

"Once, an old lady in Lianhua Village had her daughter buy her some emergency medicine online. It would've taken me three hours on a motorcycle to deliver it. But with the drone, it took less than 20 minutes," said Wang.



CGTN Photo



CGTN Photo

Many villagers had never seen a drone before. "At first, people were astonished. They gathered in our place just to watch how it works." Some of them asked about the timetable and went to watch several times.

Now that the drone delivery is well accepted, only the heavy parcels are delivered using motorcycles. The R&D company collects data on the drone's performance in the town in the hope that the service could be introduced to more remote villages.



CGTN Photo

"No matter what tools I use to deliver, I'm always closely connected with the villagers," says Wang. Technology may change many things, but the principle of a postman to deliver fast and reliably will always be the same.



The story is one in The 1.3 Billion series exploring the diverse lives that make up China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

AV500













https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/1hmFi4VS7taylkQ09IB_KA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Serbia looks to acquire Chinese drones and the technological know-how*

By: Jaroslaw Adamowski   5 hours ago





*Serbian soldiers stand guard next to the national flag prior to an honor salute on the eve of Serbia's Statehood Day. (Vladimir Zivojinovic/AFP via Getty Images)*

WARSAW, Poland — Serbia’s acting assistant defense minister has announced the ministry is negotiating with a number of Chinese drone manufacturers to acquire UAVs for the Serbian military.

Nenad Miloradovic said Serbia aims to buy Chinese drones for its armed forces as well as the technology that will allow the country’s defense industry to produce UAVs in the long term.

"This package deal, under which we plan to purchase, but also produce reconnaissance drones for the Serbian military, should be implemented shortly," Miloradovic said, as reported by local daily Blic.

The official said that Serbia is positioning itself as a military-neutral country, and its government aims to procure weapons and military gear for the country’s armed forces from various suppliers.

"We don’t have ideological prejudices in what concerns buying weapons," Miloradovic said.

In a sign of strengthened military cooperation with Russia, Serbia’s government earlier this year approved the purchase of six Mil Mi-17 helicopters, complementing acquisitions of other aircraft and weapons from Moscow. In contrast, Serbia signed a deal in 2016 to buy nine H145M helicopters from Dutch-French company Airbus.

The value of the planned UAV deal was not disclosed by the Serbian official.

https://www.defensenews.com/unmanne...hinese-drones-and-the-technological-know-how/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Drones launched from near space 










An earlier report on a different programme:

https://www.scmp.com/news/china/soc...na-tests-new-spy-drones-near-space-death-zone

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


> ​




... what's the content of your post??


----------



## Akasa

Deino said:


> ... what's the content of your post??



Must've been a stealth drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> ... what's the content of your post??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*SF Express Has Started Testing Its Unmanned Delivery Drone*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE: TUE, 09/25/2018 - 18:08 / SOURCE:YICAI






SF Express Has Started Testing Its Unmanned Delivery Drone​
(Yicai Global) Sept. 25 -- SF Holdings, China’s biggest non-state courier and known as SF Express, has begun testing its unmanned delivery drone as it looks to bring advanced technologies to the country’s thriving logistics sector.

The cargo drone successfully completed flight tests at a facility near the Great Wall, China Aerospace Times Electronics, whose subsidiary developed the drone in partnership with an SF unit, said in a statement yesterday. The unmanned aerial vehicle is based upon the Shijiazhuang Y-5B, a Chinese aircraft based on Russia’s Antonov An-2, and has a maximum payload of 1.5 tons and top takeoff weight of 5.25 tons.

The An-2 biplane is renowned for its ability to take off from small or lowly airstrips and has been adapted for a range of uses, including agricultural, forestry and military applications. China licensed the craft in the 1950s.

SF’s new drone will satisfy its own demands for delivery in remote cities, mountainous areas and even on islands, the statement added. The pair also forecast the UAV having applications in agriculture and forestry, cartography, emergency and disaster relief, maritime search and rescues and delivery of military goods.

The craft is still in the testing stages and more experiments need to be conducted to assess the technologies involved, according to the statement. The developers have not yet signed any bulk supply deals, but hope to do so once they have obtained an airworthiness certificate for the drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Anti-UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The chief designer of WL UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

So the WL II is indeed in PLAAF service as it seems !


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046789681533177856

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> So the WL II is indeed in PLAAF service as it seems !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1046789681533177856




Interesting find, however via SOC from Jane's and another reliable one it seems as if they are in fact CH-5.


----------



## JSCh

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 498343
> View attachment 498344
> View attachment 498345
> View attachment 498347
> View attachment 498348
> View attachment 498349
> View attachment 498350
> View attachment 498351
> 
> 
> View attachment 498369
> View attachment 498370
> View attachment 498371
> View attachment 498372
> View attachment 498373


*China holds UGV competition with focus on autonomy, mobility | Jane's 360*
*Melanie Rovery, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
03 October 2018



A UGV in a six-triangular-track-wheeled configuration participating in the ‘Crossing Obstacles 2018’ UGV competition. Source: CCTV

China's investment in and development of unmanned ground vehicle (UGV) technology is increasingly geared towards enhancing the autonomy and mobility of the platforms, as shown during this year's 'Crossing Obstacles' UGV competition.

Participating in the competition, which was held from 12 to 23 September at a training ground in Beijing's Changping District, were 61 'leading units' (14 military and political colleges, 26 private enterprises, 10 state-owned enterprises, and 11 research institutes) and 136 teams, said China's Ministry of National Defense (MND), pointing out that there were four categories and a total of 10 competition groups.

The aim of this year's contest, which saw a sharp rise in the number of participants, was to examine how the vehicles can navigate across extremely challenging terrain while simultaneously performing tasks.

The setting for this year's competition, which is seen as the Chinese equivalent to the US Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA) Grand Challenge, was more demanding than that of previous years (2014 and 2016). The teams were expected to carry out dynamic path planning, navigate through GPS-denied areas, conduct target identification, carry out reconnaissance missions, overcome obstacles, and perform battlefield manoeuvres.

The environment chosen for the contest was designed to emulate combat conditions as realistically as possible. For instance, the 12 km-long route featured rivers, inclines, ditches, trenches, muddy sections, grassland, bogs, sand, rocks, gravel roads, steep slopes, gullies, path obstacles, smoke obscuration, as well as signal interruptions.

Mobility is often challenging when it comes to autonomous capabilities. When satellite navigation signals are disturbed, the vehicles are forced to use inertial navigation units (INU), real-time positioning, and 3D mapping to acquire their positioning information, which is undoubtedly more difficult.

Some of the teams that took part in this year's competition concentrated their research on mobility systems, particularly the suspension. Wheels and tracks fitted to independently elevated arms aided the platforms when overcoming high obstacles and traversing muddy terrain.

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at* ihsmarkit.com/janes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China, Pakistan to jointly manufacture Chinese aerial drones: report*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/8 23:18:39

Pakistan will reportedly import 48 Chinese drones in what a Chinese military observer said must be the largest such arms deal of its kind.

Announcing the deal on its official Facebook account on Sunday, the Pakistan Air Force's Sherdils Aerobatic Team did not reveal how much it was worth, when it was struck or when the Wing Loong IIs will be delivered.

But the air force academy aerobatics team announced that in the future the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex Kamra and the Aviation Industry Corporation of China's Chengdu Aircraft Industrial (Group) Company will jointly manufacture the drones. 

Wing Loong II, made by Chengdu Aircraft Industrial (Group) Company, is a high-end reconnaissance and strike multi-role endurance unmanned aircraft system. 

It made its maiden flight in February last year, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

The largest overseas order for Wing Loong IIs was obtained even before the maiden flight, Xinhua reported. The report did not specify the buyer.

A deal involving as many as 48 Wing Loong IIs, if confirmed, would be China's largest export deal for drones to date, Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Monday.

Chengdu Aircraft Industrial Group did not confirm the deal when reached by the Global Times as of press time.

It makes sense the aerobatic team was closely involved with the deal, Song said, noting that the team is expected to train the drone operators.

The deal is trustworthy given the close military ties between the two countries and Pakistan's need for drones, Song said.

US drones like the MQ-1 Predator and MQ-9 Reaper are technologically more advanced, but Washington limits their export, Song said. 

Chinese drones will enjoy more success in the international market in the future, he said, as they perform similarly at a lower cost.

"Chinese UAVs (unmanned aerial vehicles) like Caihong series also has clients from countries like Iraq and Saudi Arabia," Song said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5













https://m.weibo.cn/1431412394/4293205556521405

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Mistery jet drone :

http://www.eastpendulum.com/et-si-tian-ying-est-un-drone-furtif-embarque

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/6433673288/4293653629267587

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Drone leads man out of 'Sea of Death'*
By Ma Chi | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-10-10 15:13



The lost man waves his coat to the drone, which located him in the Taklimakan Desert. [Photo/Beijing Youth Daily]

A man who lost his way in a dangerous desert where men can hardly survive was saved by a drone, reported Beijing Youth Daily.

The man, in his 30s, was driving along a highway on the southern edge of the Taklimakan Desert in Northwest China on Sunday. The desert, the largest in China, is known as the "Sea of Death" for its extremely hostile environment.

Attracted by the beautiful desert scenery, the man got out of the car and walked into the desert to have a closer look. However, as he walked deeper into the landscape, he eventually got lost, according to the police of Qiemo county, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

It was around 2 pm and the temperature reached over 30 C. With no food and water, and no mobile phone signal, the man appeared to be doomed.

After he got lost, the man's friend reported it to the police. The police walked into the desert for more than 1 kilometer in search of the man, but failed to find him.

Then they deployed a drone to look for the lost man. The police said the drone was able to fly for around half an hour in one flight. To prepare for a long search, the drone carried five standby batteries.

Finally, after searching for more than one hour, the drone located the man in a place around 2 km away from the highway. Seeing the drone, the man waved his coat to it, as shown in a video clip shot by the drone camera.

A police officer said the drone was almost running out of power when it discovered the man. As the drone had no communication equipment, the police raised and lowered the device many times to signal him to stay put and wait for rescue.

The man followed the "instruction" and waited there until rescue personnel arrived to escort him out of the desert.

The police said, as the desert has no reference points, it is very dangerous for tourists to venture into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

WL-II

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## luciferdd

The WL I in Egyt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> WL-II
> View attachment 504678
> View attachment 504679
> View attachment 504680
> View attachment 504681
> View attachment 504682
> View attachment 504683
> View attachment 504684
> View attachment 504685
> View attachment 504686



The WL II has got itself a new laser guided air-to-surface missile

http://www.cannews.com.cn/2018/1012/183301.shtml#g183302=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

FH-98

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *SF Express Has Started Testing Its Unmanned Delivery Drone*
> TANG SHIHUA
> DATE: TUE, 09/25/2018 - 18:08 / SOURCE:YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SF Express Has Started Testing Its Unmanned Delivery Drone​
> (Yicai Global) Sept. 25 -- SF Holdings, China’s biggest non-state courier and known as SF Express, has begun testing its unmanned delivery drone as it looks to bring advanced technologies to the country’s thriving logistics sector.
> 
> The cargo drone successfully completed flight tests at a facility near the Great Wall, China Aerospace Times Electronics, whose subsidiary developed the drone in partnership with an SF unit, said in a statement yesterday. The unmanned aerial vehicle is based upon the Shijiazhuang Y-5B, a Chinese aircraft based on Russia’s Antonov An-2, and has a maximum payload of 1.5 tons and top takeoff weight of 5.25 tons.
> 
> The An-2 biplane is renowned for its ability to take off from small or lowly airstrips and has been adapted for a range of uses, including agricultural, forestry and military applications. China licensed the craft in the 1950s.
> 
> SF’s new drone will satisfy its own demands for delivery in remote cities, mountainous areas and even on islands, the statement added. The pair also forecast the UAV having applications in agriculture and forestry, cartography, emergency and disaster relief, maritime search and rescues and delivery of military goods.
> 
> The craft is still in the testing stages and more experiments need to be conducted to assess the technologies involved, according to the statement. The developers have not yet signed any bulk supply deals, but hope to do so once they have obtained an airworthiness certificate for the drone.






*China tests world's largest cargo drone*
CGTN
Published on Oct 16, 2018

A successful test flight of a large commercial unmanned transport aircraft was conducted in Baotou City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The FH-98, developed from China's Yun-5B aircraft, has a maximum take-off weight of 5.25 tons and a maximum payload weight of 1.5 tons, which makes it the largest cargo drone in the world. The plane is capable of reaching a flying altitude of 4,500 meters and a cruising speed of 180 kilometers per hour, and has a maximum range of 1,200 kilometers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Very nice image ... however is this now the Sky Wing, the Cloud Shadow or the Wind Shadow?

However Wind Shadow has two small engines.


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## HRK

cirr said:


>


carrier based ....??


----------



## 592257001

HRK said:


> carrier based ....??


Most likely, as CSIC (China State Shipbuilding Corporation) is a ship-building and marine-platforms equipment manufacturer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5666811389/4297553564337717

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## cirr

*SkySentry sensor drone *

*官宣 | 蓝天新势力—38所传感器飞行器“天哨”首飞成功*

电科博微 前天






伴随着发动机的轰鸣声，开始滑行，加速，再加速，像一只巨大的鸿雁，平稳升空，飞行器操控稳定，系统工作正常，沿着既定航线平稳飞行。30分钟后，在夕阳余晖中，平稳降落。日前，中国电科38所自行研发的传感器飞行器“天哨”在陕西蒲城机场首飞试验取得圆满成功！








此次首飞的传感器飞行器“天哨”是38所自主研发的最大尺寸的无人飞机，具有全自主起降，巡航飞行，空地协同和地面接力控制能力。通过创新的雷达载荷与无人飞行平台深度一体化设计，可实现系统结构的效率提升，并提高平台和载荷的整体性能。作为一款新锐装备，它肩负有实现38所雷达载荷与无人机平台一体化设计从概念到装备过渡转型的重大使命，是38所重点发展的未来空中无人预警监视平台。相比传统的“蘑菇盘”式预警机，平台载荷一体化设计具有阻力小，航时长，载荷威力大等特点，代表着未来空中预警系统的发展方向。








https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...=1&scene=23&srcid=1025PVZvAoOqnfh99gLxXzry#rd

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 507687










And that would fit nicely to this post:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1055768037469511681translation:


> It seems that Wing Loong II will be present at the Zhuhai Air Show by November under GJ-2 (Attack-2) of the Chinese Air Force, which would mean that this 4 ton class drone is officially entered service with the Chinese army. To confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5666811389/4299659923052438

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> *SkySentry sensor drone *
> 
> *官宣 | 蓝天新势力—38所传感器飞行器“天哨”首飞成功*
> 
> 电科博微 前天
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 伴随着发动机的轰鸣声，开始滑行，加速，再加速，像一只巨大的鸿雁，平稳升空，飞行器操控稳定，系统工作正常，沿着既定航线平稳飞行。30分钟后，在夕阳余晖中，平稳降落。日前，中国电科38所自行研发的传感器飞行器“天哨”在陕西蒲城机场首飞试验取得圆满成功！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 此次首飞的传感器飞行器“天哨”是38所自主研发的最大尺寸的无人飞机，具有全自主起降，巡航飞行，空地协同和地面接力控制能力。通过创新的雷达载荷与无人飞行平台深度一体化设计，可实现系统结构的效率提升，并提高平台和载荷的整体性能。作为一款新锐装备，它肩负有实现38所雷达载荷与无人机平台一体化设计从概念到装备过渡转型的重大使命，是38所重点发展的未来空中无人预警监视平台。相比传统的“蘑菇盘”式预警机，平台载荷一体化设计具有阻力小，航时长，载荷威力大等特点，代表着未来空中预警系统的发展方向。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s?__biz=Mz...=1&scene=23&srcid=1025PVZvAoOqnfh99gLxXzry#rd



*China-developed large unmanned aircraft makes maiden flight*

2018-10-28 16:14:57

chinaplus.cri.cn Editor : Li Yan





The "Sky Sentry" unmanned aircraft （File Photo: 38th Institute of CETC）

A large unmanned aircraft "Sky Sentry" developed by the 38th Institute of China Electronic science and Technology Corporation(CETC) made a successful maiden flight in Pucheng Airport in Shanxi Province.

The "Sky Sentry" is the largest drone that can take off and land autonomously in China. Through the innovative integrated design of radar load and a flight platform, the efficiency of its system structure and overall performance has been improved.

The "Sky Sentry" made a huge impact and represents the future of the air warning system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chips in focus of China's drone sector's development: expert*
By Bai Yunyi Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/28 21:03:41



A competitor operates a drone at an industry contest in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, in September. Photo: VCG

China, which is the world's second-largest country in the development and application of drones, must tackle the issue of domestically developed chips to meet exponential demand in the market, an industry expert said on Sunday.

The comment was made amid rising trade tensions between China and the US and the latter's stated intention to maintain its technological lead.

China's industrial-grade drone market is huge and Chinese drone makers do need to import some components to produce industrial-grade drones, which have high precision requirements, according to Zhang Baoxin, an expert at China Aviation News.

"Many Chinese companies are looking for substitutes for US-made drone parts, and domestic manufacturing has achieved breakthroughs so that US-made parts are replaced in some models of general-purpose drones," Zhang said.

According to industry estimates, China's drone market will reach 13.4 billion yuan ($1.93 billion) in scale by 2018.

Zhou Huanbo, chairman of Beijing Fudi surveying Co, said at an industry symposium that China is the No.2 country after the US in the research, development and use of drones.

"Drones are used for security, surveying, and crop protection and environmental protection," Zhou told the Global Times on Saturday.

But gaps remain in theoretical areas such as flight control and chips, Zhou said. "A great many chips were imported from the US." 

The huge market has attracted massive investment and drawn a good number of companies into the industry. Some companies are making mature chips and batteries at a reduced cost, Zhang said.

However, as drones transmit more and more data, the sector will need superior chips performing at about 100 times the capacity of today's models, and that will be China's next focus in the field, Zhang said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China reveals CH-10 tilt-rotor drone*
By Yang Sheng and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/31 20:58:40



Photo of a CH-10 tilt-rotor unmanned aerial vehicle, a new unmanned aerial vehicle integrating helicopter technology and fixed-wing aircraft technology Photo: Courtesy of the Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics

The Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics (CAAA) under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC) on Wednesday revealed the CH-10 tilt-rotor unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV). 

The CH-10 is a new unmanned aerial vehicle integrating helicopter and fixed-wing aircraft technology, according to a statement sent exclusively to the Global Times on Wednesday.

Like a helicopter, the drone can take off and land vertically and hover in the air, while as a fixed-wing aircraft, it cruises rapidly and travels a long distance. The shift of flight modes is done through the tilting rotor, the academy said.

Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator, told the Global Times on Wednesday that the CH-10 pioneers in using tilt-rotor technology, noting that the US-made Osprey also uses a tilt-rotor, but it is manned.

As an unmanned platform capable of both reconnaissance and battle, the main mission of the CH-10 is to accompany large- and medium-sized naval ships or army forces and to conduct intelligence missions, including reconnaissance, detection, communications relay, search, target identification, and relay guidance, the statement said.

It can take off and land on medium and large destroyers and frigates, it said.

The development of the CH-10 will also provide invaluable experience for China to develop its manned tilt-rotor aircraft, Song noted.

The CH-10 will be featured at next week's Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 055_destroyer

It will be a good application for AWACS onboard carrier.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Could be useful against S-400.

@Oscar 



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 513773
> View attachment 513774
> View attachment 513775
> View attachment 513776
> View attachment 513777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Skyhawl UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 514671



This drone is developed by Tengoen, with a payload capacity of 20 tons and a range of 4660 miles.


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## zestokryl

What is this thing ? 

Its neither WL II nor CH 5 ....


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-700 UAV


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-500 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-7 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

that ch-7 ucav is huge


----------



## LKJ86

CH-7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

CH-7 UCAV






Maiden flight 2019
Batch production 2022
Shipborne version possible in the future



qwerrty said:


> that ch-7 ucav is huge

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

@cirr, do you know what entity is behind FL drones ? 

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-uav-news-discussions-strictly.68101/page-114#post-10916426


----------



## cirr

zestokryl said:


> @cirr, do you know what entity is behind FL drones ?
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chinese-uav-news-discussions-strictly.68101/page-114#post-10916426



Zhong Tian Guide Control Technology Co., Ltd. in Xi'an.

It was established in 2012 with a registered capital of 314.5 million yuan.


----------



## zestokryl

cirr said:


> Zhong Tian Guide Control Technology Co., Ltd. in Xi'an.
> 
> It was established in 2012 with a registered capital of 314.5 million yuan.



Many thanks 

Is anything known about the big drone in the back ? Thanks in advance ....


----------



## LKJ86

CH-10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 513773
> View attachment 513774
> View attachment 513775
> View attachment 513776
> View attachment 513777



The CAC fly wing is said to be a target drone. Someone saw its name plate in Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

What is the different between CH series, Wing Loong UAV and WJ series?


----------



## casual

Brainsucker said:


> What is the different between CH series, Wing Loong UAV and WJ series?


they are all different models made by different manufacturers.


----------



## Brainsucker

casual said:


> they are all different models made by different manufacturers.



So which UAV that operated by PLAAF, PLA, and PLAN? There are so many models, so I'm curious about the one that chosen by China themselves.


----------



## zestokryl

Sunward SUH-50 FeiYue

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## zestokryl

Who is the developer of the big drone, model name, engine group ?


----------



## JSCh

*New drone unveiled potentially for China's third aircraft carrier*
By Liu Xuanzun in Zhuhai Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/8 22:33:41

Unmanned aerial vehicle can take off with catapult launch



A HK-5000G unmanned aerial vehicle on display at Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province with its wings folded. Photo: Liu Xuanzun / GT

A new drone with folding wings and the potential to be deployed on China's third aircraft carrier debuted at Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province this week.

Previously only seen in an illustration released a week before the show, the HK-5000G unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) appeared on display at the booth of the Aeromarine Intelligent Equipment Company, a subsidiary of the China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation.

No detailed description was offered at the booth other than it was a medium- and high-altitude long endurance unmanned aerial vehicle.

The technical details were not given as the company is still adjusting the vehicle, Liu Yubao, vice manager of the company's research and development department, told the Global Times.

The HK-5000G is a vessel-based armed reconnaissance drone, Liu said. "It can carry a payload for scouting missions or missiles for combat."

The vehicle has an endurance of 12 hours and weighs about 5 tons, Liu said, noting that this was only initial data and liable to change.

Military observers speculated the folding wings on the drone indicate its potential for aircraft carriers.

Folding wings save space on a flight deck and are less necessary on land.

Liu confirmed the guess, saying the HK-5000G is indeed designed for aircraft carriers.

"We have already made many pre-studies including takeoff and landing on an aircraft carrier and aircraft-vessel adaptation," he said.

It's more difficult to take off and land on a flight deck at sea with the space, acceleration and deceleration requirements, Liu noted.

Given the HK-5000G's size, its 5-ton weight and its engine, a ski jump takeoff was out, Liu said. The UAV must use a catapult.

Aircraft carriers _Liaoning_ and the Type 001A have ski jumps, not catapults.

In June an illustration captured at a meeting of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation suggested that China's third aircraft carrier will use an electromagnetic catapult.

As the technology matures, drones will be widely used on aircraft carriers, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Thursday.

"A vessel-based drone can expand the reconnaissance capability of its mothership and provide fire support," the expert said.

Although exhibiting at the November 6-11 show, the drone is not for export, Liu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SME11B

Most of these designs look familiar.


----------



## JSCh

*China's Shenzhen becoming world’s hub of rising drone industry*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/12 21:48:40
*
Shenzhen becoming world’s hub of rising drone industry
*


Visitors examine drones at the Shenzhen International UAV Expo 2018 in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province in June. Photo: VCG

Shenzhen in South China's Guangdong Province is becoming the hub of the world's civilian unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) sector, with a report by the Shenzhen Economic Daily on Monday showing that its UAV exports surpassing 600,000 in the first half of 2018.

The city's ambition was on display at the first Shenzhen International UAV Festival held on Sunday, which attracted visitors from around the world. The festival showed how widely drones could be used in different sectors, including agriculture, security, mapping, environmental protection and logistics.

The total number of industrial drones in China has reached 25,000, and they're being used in more than 70 sectors, making China one of the world's largest users of UAVs, the report said.

According to the Shenzhen UAV Industry Association, in 2017, the output of Chinese civilian drones was 11 billion yuan ($1.6 billion), a rise of 67 percent year-on-year, with 80 percent made in Shenzhen, said the report.

A Shenzhen-based drone company DJI accounts for more than 70 percent of the world market, according to Skylogic Research, a firm tracking the drone industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062263524871823360

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062821994494857216

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China grants first operating license for pilot drone deliveries*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-03-27 22:31:26|Editor: yan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NANCHANG, March 27 (Xinhua) -- The first operating license to allow experimental drone deliveries in China has been granted to a courier, civil aviation authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> The East China Regional Administration of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) granted a subsidiary of China's leading courier SF Express the license in east China's Jiangxi Province. It allows the commercial operation of drone deliveries in a pilot zone in Nankang District in Jiangxi's Ganzhou City.
> 
> "The issue of the license means that drone transportation in China has entered a new stage," said Wang Zhiqing, deputy director of CAAC, adding that the technology was expected to benefit people in rural areas.
> 
> "SF Express will build a drone delivery network, expand delivery services in those remote areas of complex topography and improve its logistics efficiency," said Tian Min, a senior employee with SF Express.
> 
> Tian said the next step would be to expand the operation in the province and also the whole country.
> 
> Drone delivery tests have been carried out in Nankang District since June 2017.
> 
> Zhu Biying, living in Dagu Village in the pilot district, said he was confident in the drone delivery since none of the eggs were broken when transported by drones.
> 
> Previously, it was difficult to carry eggs or other farm products out of Zhu's mountainous hometown, which is around 10 kilometers away from the nearest township.
> 
> He said that the drone solved his problems, and some customers who ordered online could now receive his products even on the same day.


*JD Secures China’s First Provincial Drone License for Logistics*
XU WEI 
DATE: FRI, 11/16/2018 - 14:00 / SOURCE:YICAI




JD Secures China’s First Provincial Drone License for Logistics​
(Yicai Global) Nov. 16 -- A unit of Chinese e-commerce giant JD.Com has become the first company in the country to secure a license to operate drones for logistics on a provincial level.

CAAC Northwest Regional Administration issued a business license for civil unmanned aerial vehicles to Xi’an-based unit Tianhong Technologies, JD said on its WeChat account yesterday.

The move marks a major step for China in its exploration of using drones in the logistics sector. The landmark allows the further development of the industry in terms of standards and scale.

The company has set up logistics operations using unmanned aerial vehicles in seven Chinese provinces to date, namely, Shaanxi, Jiangsu, Hainan, Qinghai, Guangdong, Fujian and Guangxi. Their operation has helped with distribution challenges in rural and hard-to-get-to areas and has extended intelligent logistics to reach more regions and more people.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 055_destroyer

JSCh said:


> *JD Secures China’s First Provincial Drone License for Logistics*
> XU WEI
> DATE: FRI, 11/16/2018 - 14:00 / SOURCE:YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JD Secures China’s First Provincial Drone License for Logistics​
> (Yicai Global) Nov. 16 -- A unit of Chinese e-commerce giant JD.Com has become the first company in the country to secure a license to operate drones for logistics on a provincial level.
> 
> CAAC Northwest Regional Administration issued a business license for civil unmanned aerial vehicles to Xi’an-based unit Tianhong Technologies, JD said on its WeChat account yesterday.
> 
> The move marks a major step for China in its exploration of using drones in the logistics sector. The landmark allows the further development of the industry in terms of standards and scale.
> 
> The company has set up logistics operations using unmanned aerial vehicles in seven Chinese provinces to date, namely, Shaanxi, Jiangsu, Hainan, Qinghai, Guangdong, Fujian and Guangxi. Their operation has helped with distribution challenges in rural and hard-to-get-to areas and has extended intelligent logistics to reach more regions and more people.



I hope China CCP can give Erhang 184 a helping hand and let them run service in China soon for human passenger service. Let China take lead in human drone passenger industries and dont be so conservative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064684751536025602People's Daily,China✔@PDChina
A large heavy lift cargo drone developed by Chinese e-commerce platform http://JD.com  successfully completed its maiden flight on Monday. With a load capacity of more than 1 metric ton, the drone is expected to significantly improve logistics efficiency.

9:00 AM - Nov 20, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China develops small multi-rotor UAV with ceiling to 5,000 meters*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-20 19:27:37|Editor: Liangyu




BEIJING, Nov. 20 (Xinhua) -- China has developed X-M20 "Crane", a small-size multi-rotor unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), which can climb up to 5,000 meters, said the China Helicopter Research and Development Institute (CHRDI) Tuesday.

The electricity-powered small UAV features distinctive pitch control technique, which makes it unique in the UAV market, said CHRDI, China's leading helicopter research organ of Avicopter under the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

X-M20, with the weight only 20 kilograms, is designed to have a service ceiling up to 5,000 meters and wind resistance capacity up to seven level.

As to the outstanding endurance capacity, the small UAV can fly about one hour with its maximum payload of five kilometers.

Typically, the multi-rotor aerial vehicle in the market is controlled by changing the rotating speed, while the X-M20 adopts pitch rotor control technique.

X-M20 is controlled by changing the angle of rotors, thus the small UAV is endowed with higher efficiency, flexibility and wind-resistance capacities, CHRDI said.

It is configured with high-performance blades, which reduces its power consumption and noise level and makes it more capable of long-endurance flight.

The small multi-rotor UAV could be used in multiple missions such as border patrol, anti-terrorism, line patrol, geographical surveys and traffic monitoring.

China has become a major player in the global helicopter market. Avicopter has mastered more than 50 models in 12 series of helicopters, making it among the world's seven leading helicopter manufacturers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches first pilot UAV traffic management program*

CGTN
2018-11-20 11:35 GMT+8





A pilot traffic management program for unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) was launched Monday in Shenzhen, south China's Guangdong Province, a cluster for China's commercial drone industry.

This marked that China has its first trial to regulate the UAVs in a certain area and offers a platform for UAVs makers to protect their rights.

Compared to the air traffic control in the traditional aviation industry, UAV traffic management program requires a diverse system of stakeholders that include civil aviation administration, air force and some regulating authorities working together to regulate the market.

The program contains a new online platform for UAV management, offering services such as quick approval of flight applications, real-time flight paths, quick verification of identities and information broadcasting.





Unmanned helicopter AV500 at this year's China Air Show in Zhuhai. /VCG Photo​
China has advanced rapidly in the development of UAVs. The UAV manufacturing industry has been expanding rapidly thanks to extensive use of drones in fields such as surveying and mapping as well as rising individual consumption.

"The numbers of drone programs unveiled in China in recent years has been 'dizzying'," said Sam Roggeveen, director of the international security program at Australia's Lowy Institute.

According to an iResearch report last year, the overall market of UAVs in China is expected to reach 75 billion yuan (around 11 billion US dollars) by 2025.

(With inputs from Xinhua News Agency)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064684751536025602People's Daily,China✔@PDChina
> A large heavy lift cargo drone developed by Chinese e-commerce platform http://JD.com  successfully completed its maiden flight on Monday. With a load capacity of more than 1 metric ton, the drone is expected to significantly improve logistics efficiency.
> 
> 9:00 AM - Nov 20, 2018


*JD's first large-scale UAV debuts in Shaanxi*
(CRI Online) 14:58, November 20, 2018



JD.com has launched its first large-scale unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) at Pucheng airport, Shaanxi Province, Monday, November 19, 2018. The UAV will be used for the company's cargo deliveries.



_JD's first large-scale UAV, JDY-800, takes off from Pucheng airport in Shaanxi Province, November 19, 2018. [Photo: people.com.cn]_

The UAV, known as the JDY-800, has a wing-span of 10 meters. It can cruise at altitudes of 3,000 meters at speeds of over 200 kilometers per hour. The JDY-800 can carry up to 840 kilograms' cargo during its flight.

JD.com's plan to develop a large-scale UAV was unveiled in June, when CEO Liu Qiangdong announced the plan through a social media post.



_JD's first large-scale UAV, JDY-800, takes off from Pucheng airport in Shaanxi Province, November 19, 2018. [Photo: people.com.cn]_

The JDY-800 has since gone through 5 months of manufacturing, assembling and testing. JD.com has produced the aircraft itself.

"The larger drones can also ferry goods in other direction. For example, farmers on the outskirts of a community can quickly ship vegetables and fruits to the downtown, which will cut down 70 percent of their logistics costs," said Liu Qiangdong.



_JD's first large-scale UAV, JDY-800, takes off from Pucheng airport in Shaanxi Province, November 19, 2018. [Photo: people.com.cn]_

Drone delivery is being employed by numerous e-commerce and logistics companies around the world. However, they are mainly focused on small packages.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Just one question ... there is a CH-4, a CH-5 and now the new flying wing CH-7. Is there also a CH-6??


----------



## clarkgap

Deino said:


> Just one question ... there is a CH-4, a CH-5 and now the new flying wing CH-7. Is there also a CH-6??



No one found any information about CH-6.


----------



## zestokryl

Egypt has ordered 32 WL- ID :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1371393.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 522241




Malan


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 522797


What is gold award????


----------



## LKJ86

JohnWick said:


> What is gold award????


The UAV gets the gold award.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JohnWick

LKJ86 said:


> The UAV gets the gold award.


What is it for 
I think for performance and capability right??


----------



## LKJ86

JohnWick said:


> What is it for
> I think for performance and capability right??


The industrial design.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New PLA drone to boost border control*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/29 22:58:43

A professor at the National Defense University of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) revealed on Thursday the first details of China's new armed reconnaissance drone following its debut at the Airshow China 2018 earlier this month.

The GJ-2 is believed to enhance China's border patrol and counter-terrorism efforts.

Made by the Chengdu Aircraft Design Institute under the Aviation Industry Corporation of China, the GJ-2 is a medium-to-high altitude armed unmanned reconnaissance aerial vehicle, Li Wei, a professor at the National Defense University, said in a report published on the China Youth Daily Thursday.

Installed with a turboprop engine, the aircraft can reach a top speed of 370 kilometers an hour at an altitude of 9,000 meters, and can stay in the air for 20 hours, the report said.

The GJ-2 has six weapon bays under its wings capable of carrying as many as 12 small missiles, making its strike capability better than its predecessor, the GJ-1, Li said in the report.

It is also equipped with a reconnaissance system, including a synthetic aperture radar and an electro-optical pod, which can provide more detailed information on the target, the report said.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military expert, told the Global Times on Thursday the GJ-2 is an enhanced version of a "bomb truck in the sky" that can also provide real-time information to field commanders.

The GJ-2 made its debut at the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province earlier this month, although the PLA Air Force did not provide details then.

Media reports said the GJ-2 is the PLA version of the Wing Loong II, Chengdu Aircraft Design Institute's latest drone for export.

Wei believes that the GJ-2 is more capable and reliable than the export version.

The PLA version will be better in terms of anti-jamming, battlefield communication and customization potential, Wei said.

China has a long border in high altitude areas like Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region, where patrols are risky and inefficient. The GJ-2 would solve the problem if deployed, the China Youth Daily report said.

It can also conduct counter-terrorism and stability maintenance missions, the report added.

Wei also compared the GJ-2 with US drone MQ-9 Reaper, stressing that while the two are similar in terms of armed reconnaissance, the Chinese drone uses lighter composite materials, allowing it to carry more ammunition.

It is also much cheaper than the US drone, Wei said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

HW-350

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Long endurance multi-use small drone makes first flight in China*
Xinhua | Updated: 2018-12-12 09:58














BEIJING -- A small drone able to fly more than 24 hours on just one charge made its first flight Tuesday, according to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC).

The multi-use drone, the HW-350, was developed by HIWING General Aviation Equipment Co Ltd based on the demands of building an emergency communication test system and long distance aerial emergency drone system. It can be used to monitor the environment using a radar sensor.

The drone system consists of an unmanned aerial vehicle, a command and control vehicle, and a ground support compartment. The drone is able to diagnose software problems on its own.

The HW-350 is expected to work with low orbit satellites to form emergency communication systems, able to work with satellites at high, middle, and low altitude, as well as those underwater.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1072759206242074624

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

cirr said:


>



Looks like a Wind or Cloud Shadow variant? ... and what do they say?

My still biggest question is: is this indeed a member of the well known Sky Wing III, which is now known as the Wind Shadow with two engines or as the Cloud Shadow with one?


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> Looks like a Wind or Cloud Shadow variant? ... and what do they say?
> 
> My still biggest question is: is this indeed a member of the well known Sky Wing III, which is now known as the Wind Shadow with two engines or as the Cloud Shadow with one?
> 
> View attachment 526203


It is Wind Shadow, the one being tested in Xingcheng.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Looks like a Wind or Cloud Shadow variant? ... and what do they say?
> 
> My still biggest question is: is this indeed a member of the well known Sky Wing III, which is now known as the Wind Shadow with two engines or as the Cloud Shadow with one?
> 
> View attachment 526203


Cloud Shadow is just for export.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

*Landing Gear Change on Wind Shadow*

First public appearance in some early year





2016





Tested with EMALS in 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China's domestically-developed autonomous military helicopter passes missile test*
New China TV
Published on Dec 17, 2018

China's home-made AV500W reconnaissance and combat unmanned helicopter completed the FT-8D air-to-ground missile launch test recently. It hit the target 4.5 kilometers away accurately.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Popular Chinese drone CH-4 to upgrade engine*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2018/12/18 14:34:30

*Use of kerosene allows it to fly higher, be plateau combat ready*



A CH-4 unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), characterized by its long battery life of 40 hours, is displayed at the 10th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Nov. 12, 2014. The 10th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, which takes place in Zhuhai from Nov. 11 to 16, features various UAV drones for both military and civilian use.(Xinhua/Liang Xu)

The Chinese CH-4, one of the best-selling armed reconnaissance drones on the international market, will be fitted with a new and stronger engine that would allow it to fly higher than the world's highest peak.

The CH-4 will soon see its old piston engine that burns gasoline replaced with a domestically made next-generation heavy-fuel engine that burns kerosene, a spokesperson of the Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics (CAAA) under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp (CASC), the drone's manufacturer, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The exact date for the upgrade and the new designation for the new version will be announced at a later date, the CAAA spokesperson said.

The heavy-fuel engine will allow the drone to reach a height of 9,000 meters, according to a Monday report on the WeChat public account of Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical on national defense industries and technologies. That is even higher than Mount Qomolangma, known in the West as Mount Everest, which is 8,844 meters high.

With the old piston engine, the CH-4 can only reach 7,200 meters high, the report said.

Being able to fly higher means the drone is less likely to be detected and hit by a surface-to-air missile and more capable of combat in plateau regions, military experts said.

Fu Qianshao, a Chinese air defense expert, told the Global Times on Tuesday that by switching from gasoline to kerosene, the new engine will open the door for the CH-4 to operate on large vessels.

Gasoline is volatile and may lead to fire accidents, which is especially dangerous at sea, which explains why gasoline is not allowed on military vessels, Fu said. Heavy-fuel like aviation kerosene is much safer, he said.

The new engine can also reduce the fuel consumption by 20 percent compared to the old one, and significantly shorten the takeoff ground run distance, Ordnance Industry Science Technology reported.

Heavy-fuel is also less expensive than gasoline, Fu noted.

The CH-4's upgrade is similar to the US-made MQ-1 Predator drone. Its updated version, MQ-1C Gray Eagle, uses a heavy-fuel engine, the report said.

With CAAA's new armed reconnaissance drone on the market, the new domestic engine will help the CH-4 in terms of combat capability as the drone will also see a further price reduction following mass production, the report said.

The CH-4 has become one of the best-selling drones on the international market, the report said.

Many countries, including Algeria, Iraq, Egypt, Saudi Arabia and the UAE are operating the CH-4, Jane's Defence Weekly reported.

At Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province in November, the CAAA revealed the latest additions to the CH drone series: the flying-wing stealth combat drone CH-7 and the tilt-rotor drone CH-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The video of AV500W:
https://m.weibo.cn/6111786953/4318837820534958

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Video of fire-spitting UAV -> 看航空的秒拍视频

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*New system can combat rogue drones*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-22 06:47
















Researchers test the Low Airspace Defender.[Photo provided to China Daily]

While combat drones have become a serious threat to air-defense systems, small unmanned aircraft also pose a noticeable threat to public security authorities around the world.

Gatwick Airport in London, Britain's second-busiest airport, was shut down for 32 hours on Wednesday and Thursday due to a "deliberate act" of disruption by drones, local police said.

Having seen opportunities in the market, Chinese engineers have devised a number of solutions to unapproved or unregulated drone flights, ranging from net-carrying missiles to laser guns. However, those methods have such limitations as immovability or short range.

Now, designers from the 207th Institute of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp's Second Academy are offering new apparatus to those seeking a movable and more effective counter-drone system.

The Low Airspace Defender integrates radar, an optoelectronic search instrument and a radio detector, is capable of handling all types of low-flying drones, according to Shi Chunlei, chief designer of the system at the Beijing institute, which specializes in optoelectronic technologies.

Shi said the Low Airspace Defender is China's first fully integrated counterdrone defense system. It can detect, track, disrupt and capture unmanned aircraft operating in low airspace suspected of engagement in hostile or potentially dangerous activities. It has a designed maximum operational range of 5 kilometers, he said.

"The system can work in sophisticated environments and all weather. It uses a trio of detection and tracking methods－radar, optoelectronic scanning and radio detection－which means its detection accuracy is very high," the designer said. "By comparison, other counterdrone solutions use one or two methods, and that means they are more likely to overlook or miss targets."

Once the Low Airspace Defender system detects a rogue drone, it is able to continually track the target and then can use electronic jamming to disrupt its flight or directly hack into the drone's navigation system to guide it to land in a designated area, according to Shi.

Thanks to its small size, the system can be rapidly deployed and redeployed. A typical deployment will involve a number of such systems, depending on different situations, atop high buildings in a given region. The Low Airspace Defender system can also be mounted on an armored vehicle, providing mobility and flexibility to users, he said.

"The system is useful in airport, border control, drug and smuggling suppression, and security work in nuclear plants and large public gatherings," Shi added.

The Low Airspace Defender won a drone-detection contest organized by the Central Military Commission's Science and Technology Committee in September. Almost all of the best companies providing anti-drone solutions in the nation participated in the contest, so the Low Airspace Defender's victory testifies to the system's strong capability, the designer said.

According to the institute, the system has been exported to Indonesia and was used in security operations for the 18th Asian Games held there in September.

"The Indonesian user is very satisfied with our product," Shi said. "Currently, some other nations have expressed procurement intention and are in talks with us."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

WL1-D
December 23, 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1076813637585494016*Global Times*‏ Verified account @globaltimesnews
Customized to meet user demands, China’s first full composite material structure multi-purpose drone #WingLoong I-D made its maiden flight on Sunday afternoon. (Photo: VCG)





8:15 PM - 23 Dec 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Does anyone know for what the letter "D" stands?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Does anyone know for what the letter "D" stands?



The 5th iteration of WL-1: WL-1, WL-1A,......,WL-1D.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

The 100th WL UAV comes out on December 25, 2018, and will hand over to a foreign customer.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China exports 100 unmanned aircraft Wing Loong*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-25 18:46:46|Editor: zh




CHENGDU, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- The producer of China's domestically-developed Wing Loong on Tuesday delivered the 100th unmanned aerial system (UAS) for export.

The state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) started to export the Wing Loong series of aircraft in 2010. The aircraft has been widely used in anti-terrorist operations, security patrols and aerial detection.

"The aircraft marks the transformation of China's aviation equipment from manned to unmanned, entering the world's high-end drone market," said Tan Ruisong, chairman of AVIC.

The company on Sunday launched the Wing Loong I-D, the latest member of the UAS family. It said the 30-minute maiden flight was successful. The fuselage of new model is completely built with composite material.

The Wing Loong UAS series is developed by the Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute under AVIC in southwest China's Sichuan Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

The chief designer of WL UAVs: We still have 100 more orders to be finished...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

JSCh said:


> *China exports 100 unmanned aircraft Wing Loong*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-25 18:46:46|Editor: zh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHENGDU, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- The producer of China's domestically-developed Wing Loong on Tuesday delivered the 100th unmanned aerial system (UAS) for export.
> 
> The state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) started to export the Wing Loong series of aircraft in 2010. The aircraft has been widely used in anti-terrorist operations, security patrols and aerial detection.
> 
> "The aircraft marks the transformation of China's aviation equipment from manned to unmanned, entering the world's high-end drone market," said Tan Ruisong, chairman of AVIC.
> 
> The company on Sunday launched the Wing Loong I-D, the latest member of the UAS family. It said the 30-minute maiden flight was successful. The fuselage of new model is completely built with composite material.
> 
> The Wing Loong UAS series is developed by the Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute under AVIC in southwest China's Sichuan Province.


who is the customer ? bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Aung Zaya said:


> who is the customer ? bro


The aircraft maker is celebrating the total no. of 100 exported UAV. 
Not to one customer but to all customers. The news article did not say the customer for the no. 100th UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

JSCh said:


> The aircraft maker is celebrating the total no. of 100 exported UAV.
> Not to one customer but to all customers. The news article did not say the customer for the no. 100th UAV.


thanks bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Bigger (than CH-7) CASC stealth drone in the pipeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

cirr said:


> Bigger (than CH-7) CASC stealth drone in the pipeline.



Can we have a source for this rumor?


----------



## aliaselin

Akasa said:


> Can we have a source for this rumor?


News from Guanchazhe website. It also mentioned CH-7 uses 5 ton engine, so it must be WS-12

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

aliaselin said:


> News from Guanchazhe website. It also mentioned CH-7 uses 5 ton engine, so it must be WS-12



You might as well let him know that there is a YJ-XXX in development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Akasa

aliaselin said:


> News from Guanchazhe website. It also mentioned CH-7 uses 5 ton engine, so it must be WS-12



Do you have a link?


----------



## Deino

Via Hendrik_2000/SDF:

Excerpt from a video of CASIC Institute 302, which shows for the first time the take-off and landing of the flying wing drone "Tian Ying" (天鹰).


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080140472868167681

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zestokryl

What is the status of the Tengoen drones ?

Failed painting scheme, more suitable for the racing car , IMO


----------



## cirr

Deino said:


> Via Hendrik_2000/SDF:
> 
> Excerpt from a video of CASIC Institute 302, which shows for the first time the take-off and landing of the flying wing drone "Tian Ying" (天鹰).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080140472868167681

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082113203960594432

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> Via Hendrik_2000/SDF:
> 
> Excerpt from a video of CASIC Institute 302, which shows for the first time the take-off and landing of the flying wing drone "Tian Ying" (天鹰).
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1080140472868167681


Wasn't this drone displayed in zhuhai?


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1082113203960594432



Oh well, that's most embarrassing! That's in fact the Boeing Phantom Ray. 

Here the original image:
https://newatlas.com/boeing-phantom-ray-flight-test/18610/#p134139


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> Oh well, that's most embarrassing! That's in fact the Boeing Phantom Ray.
> 
> Here the original image:
> https://newatlas.com/boeing-phantom-ray-flight-test/18610/#p134139


just for reference @Deino sir


----------



## Deino

pakistanipower said:


> just for reference @Deino sir




Pardon ... I don't underdtand your reply.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Picture is just for reference sir


Deino said:


> Pardon ... I don't underdtand your reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

pakistanipower said:


> Picture is just for reference sir



Ok ... but I must admit that this is something I don't understand esp. if genuine images of the correct UAV are available. Must be the same as using wrong-shaped models for marketing purpose on certain airshows.


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> Ok ... but I must admit that this is something I don't understand esp. if genuine images of the correct UAV are available. Must be the same as using wrong-shaped models for marketing purpose on certain airshows.


Its just a tweet sir and there is no clear pics of new/mystery UAV


----------



## Deino

pakistanipower said:


> Its just a tweet sir and there is no clear pics of new/mystery UAV



well ... that's not correct. The Skyhawk (天鹰) was on display at Zhuhai; I've seen it on my own.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yaseen1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

China is real no one power


----------



## War Thunder

Yaseen1 said:


> China is real superpower



There is no super power on Earth. Only self proclaimed powers that come, attempt to rule and fall, and become a part of the history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yaseen1

right said


War Thunder said:


> There is no super power on Earth. Only self proclaimed powers that come, attempt to rule and fall, and become a part of the history.


----------



## Deino

Just another question ... Henry K. mentions these UCAVs are operated by the ARMY, Huitong says by the PLAAF?

What is correct?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> Just another question ... Henry K. mentions these UCAVs are operated by the ARMY, Huitong says by the PLAAF?
> 
> What is correct?
> 
> View attachment 531585


Isn't there an army insignia besides the launchers?


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Just another question ... Henry K. mentions these UCAVs are operated by the ARMY, Huitong says by the PLAAF?
> 
> What is correct?
> 
> View attachment 531585


PLAAF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> PLAAF



Thanks ... by the way, another question. Concerning the general situation of UAVs in the PLA their use in the Army Aviation Corps is much lesser documented and understood than in the PLAAF or Naval Aviation. 

We know that the PLAAF operates them in regular UAV Brigades or in TC-HQ subordinated Brigades.
The PLA Naval Aviation has dedicated flights or daduis often closely relates/associated to regular former Regiments – or now maybe Brigades – but this is unconfirmed for the Army Aviation.
Also, even if known that several smaller UAVs (comparable to hand-held drones and quadcopters) are in use at troop level, the Army Aviation does not operate larger types and they are as far as known, not operated in dedicated Army Aviation UAV brigades. Or am i wrong?? And if yes, what types do they operate? ... is the BZK-006 and or BZK-008 in service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Thus far as my observation, PLA ground forces only used UAV that are hand launched and truck launched (using rails). The role of their UAVs are basically for battle field recon and may be including fire control. 
PLAAF has been seen deploying UAVs launched from airfields. In addition to the recon missions, PLAAF UAVs also take on strike role.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

lcloo said:


> Thus far as my observation, PLA ground forces only used UAV that are hand launched and truck launched (using rails). The role of their UAVs are basically for battle field recon and may be including fire control.
> PLAAF has been seen deploying UAVs launched from airfields. In addition to the recon missions, PLAAF UAVs also take on strike role.




Thanks a lot, since this is also my impression.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 532603



Informative!


----------



## Deino

ozranger said:


> Informative!




You mean these two??


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> You mean these two??
> 
> View attachment 532616


Yes they seem to be supersonic stealth drones. Either or both might work with J-20 through directional data links or be controlled by an unstealth remote aircraft.

Normal UAVs tend to be either subsonic to maximise flight duration or hypersonic to maximise speed. Differently those 2 drones seem to work as companions to fighter jets because their design is highly adaptive to a wide range of speed requirement, from subsonic to supersonic, while fulfilling some high AoA stability requirement at the same time.

That will make sure that they can follow a flying controller fighter jet within a predefined maximum distance and maneuver quickly across a wide range of altitudes.

Perhaps such design is for creating loyal wingmen I guess.

Furthermore I guess one design is optimised for hunting enemy fighter jets and the other one is mainly for penetrating intensive enemy front-line air defense to hit high value, time sensitive ground targets, which means one is smaller with weapon bay of limited size only for AAMs, and the other one is bigger with a bigger internal fuel tank and a bigger internal weapon bay.

Of course AI should be an inherent component of the design.


----------



## Deino

Does anyone have more information?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087383582186852353

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Does anyone have more information?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087383582186852353


I wonder if this company is actually Zhongtian Guide Control. Never heard of Feilong. Pucheng Airport seems like a place where many private companies use to test their equipment. I wonder who own this place...i guess not PLAAF.


----------



## zestokryl

Photo from the airshow :

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Solar-powered Drone by Chinese Scientists Finishes Year-round Test*
CCTV Video News Agency
Published on Jan 19, 2019

A solar-powered drone "Meiying" developed by Chinese scientists recently finished its year-round test for long flight in northwest China's Shaanxi Province. The drone developed by the scientists of Northwestern Polytechnical University has completed its test in four seasons. In the latest winter test in Jingbian County of Shaanxi, the drone flied over 10 hours with sunlight eight times weaker than that in summer. http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20190119...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

zestokryl said:


> Photo from the airshow :


Yes. I remember it has MTOW of 3.2T but length and wingspan are unknown.


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Does anyone have more information?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087383582186852353



Oh well ... I think I'm getting old. I was standing under that UAV at Zhuhai on my own. 

I am the one with the blue shirt and yellow backpack









By the way FL-1 should reportedly be best translated not as Flying Dragon but as wyvern ... image via Filip Hey (FB)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Beautiful looking bird. Whats the engine group, btw ?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## bahadur999

zestokryl said:


> Chinese company X control presents the family of helicopter twin rotor UAVs , Mk - Master Key, at the MAKS 2017
> 
> http://forum.militaryparitet.com/viewtopic.php?id=17628
> 
> Mk-18 (MTOW 18 кg), Mk-18 the smallest drone, payload up to 12 кг. Electric engine, up to 6 hours autonomy, ceiling 4000 m
> 
> Mk-50 (MTOW 52 кg),
> 
> Mk-200 (MTOW 200 кg, available in 2018) и
> 
> Mk-900 (MTOW 1100 кg, available in 2019 ) . Payload more than 650 kg, autonomy up to 6 hours, ceiling 7000 m
> 
> Armed modification, possible in 2020


Is there any update on X Control's UAVs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 524328


Is this part of the CH family? any details?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 536834
> View attachment 536835


???


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> ???


BZK-206

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> BZK-206
> View attachment 536837


Thanks! I can't seem to find any details about this one. Is it ASN Technology's?


----------



## sha ah

I wouldn't be surprised if this can be directly attributed to the RQ-170 that was captured in Iran. Looks pretty similar and you notice that Iran, Russia & China all came out with these flying wing stealth drones a few years after the capture of the RQ-170 ? Who knows, perhaps Chinese or Russian agents had a hand in helping Iran take down the RQ-170 ? Or perhaps Iran allowed Russian, Chinese engineers to inspect the RQ-170 in exchange for other favors ? We know for sure that the same year Iran captured the RQ-170 Sentinel UAV, atleast 2 other US stealth drones were captured, the Boeing Insitu Scan Eagle & the General Atomics MQ-1C Grey Eagle (AKA Predator UAV)


----------



## Deino

sha ah said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if this can be directly attributed to the RQ-170 that was captured in Iran. Looks pretty similar ...



Please do not spam this thread with Iranian stuff. They are similar at best since most UAVs are similar, but honestly, the Chinese UAVs are way ahead and fully indepedent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Does anybody know what is Base 32 (mentioned here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030791436017356801). Seems like many USVs play there.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

Is it possible via '53035' to understand what unit/base is it from?


----------



## Deino

It is a GJ-1/WD-1K Wing Loong I assigned to the WTC UAV Brigade.
The same unit that also operates the GJ-2 Wing Loong II as shown at Zhuhai.

The number 53x3x is:

5 is for all Theater Command subordinated units
3 is for the WTC (3rd TC in protocol order)
3 is for 3rd dedicated Brigade assigned to the TC's HQ similar to 1st is SAR & transportation brigade ... 2 is so far unknown
xx individual aircraft number.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> It is a GJ-1/WD-1K Wing Loong I assigned to the WTC UAV Brigade.
> The same unit that also operates the GJ-2 Wing Loong II as shown at Zhuhai.
> 
> The number 53x3x is:
> 
> 5 is for all Theater Command subordinated units
> 3 is for the WTC (3rd TC in protocol order)
> 3 is for 3rd dedicated Brigade assigned to the TC's HQ similar to 1st is SAR & transportation brigade ... 2 is so far unknown
> xx individual aircraft number.
> 
> View attachment 539348


I assume you are referring to the 178th UAV brigade, right? Interestingly, there are at least 2 more UAV units in that area: one in Aksu AFB and another in Kashgar AFB. However, those are pretty much U/I til' now.

UAV units, unlike regular fixed wing aircrafts, are still not clear in terms of organization.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> I assume you are referring to the 178th UAV brigade, right? Interestingly, there are at least 2 more UAV units in that area: one in Aksu AFB and another in Kashgar AFB. However, those are pretty much U/I til' now.
> 
> UAV units, unlike regular fixed wing aircrafts, are still not clear in terms of organization.



No, the 178th Brigade is a dedicated UAV training unit whereas this one is a different one, even if I still do not fully understand its composition and structure.


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> No, the 178th Brigade is a dedicated UAV training unit whereas this one is a different one, even if I still do not fully understand its composition and structure.


Oh so you basically claim the 178th and unit 95835 are actually the same? interesting. Then this UAV above is located in Aksu AFB almost for sure.


----------



## Deino

??? unit 95835 ???

And why do you think this UAV is located at Aksu AB?


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> ??? unit 95835 ???
> 
> And why do you think this UAV is located at Aksu AB?


According to ImageSAT photos, Aksu AFB already operates GJ-1 and Kashgar AFB operates only J-7 UAV (converted...)

Unit 95835 is the hangar site northewest of the Malan base in which many UAVS were spotted. Could be the 95835 is actually 178th as many 17X brigades are actually training/test units. I do know 95835 is a test facility for UAVs.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 540036
> View attachment 540038
> View attachment 540039
> View attachment 540040


Wow! wish to know more about this little baby. I think it is its debut appearance. IDEX sure expose us to new hardware, even though these are all models.


----------



## cirr

*AEW goes unmanned*
*
DAVID DONALD*

19 February 2019







Employing UAVs for intelligence, surveillance, reconnaissance (ISR) and attack duties has become an everyday part of military operations, but now China is developing a UAV that can undertake the role of airborne early warning. Using a UAV for the role not only offers considerable operational cost savings, but can also release larger and more capable manned AEW platforms for more critical missions.

Being marketed outside China for the first time at IDEX, the JY-300 UAV is a product of the China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC, Stand 11-A27), developed by its No. 38 Research Institute. CETC claims that the integrated sensor/airframe UAV is the first of its kind.

At first glance, the JY-300 – displayed at IDEX in model form – appears to be a conventional medium-altitude, long-endurance (MALE) UAV. It is powered by a tail-mounted turboprop engine, has long slender wings with winglets, and V-shaped tail surfaces. However, the model has unusual yellow bands on either side of the forward fuselage and on the inner-wing leading edges. These markings denote the locations of distributed phased-array antennas for the AEW radar system. The conformal antenna configuration presents less drag than a more traditional podded radar payload, as well as offering the possibility of larger-area antennas.

Believed to be named the Tian Shao (Sky Sentinel), the JY-300 programme was first revealed at the radar show in Nanjing in June last year, and a large-scale model was shown at Airshow China at Zhuhai in November. According to Chinese internet sources, the prototype made its first flight from Pucheng Neifu airfield in Shaanxi province on 30 September 2018.

JY-300 is a 1,300kg UAV with a 400kg payload capability. A CETC spokesman told the IDEX Show Daily that it has a 12-hour endurance with payload. Operating altitude is believed to be 25,000ft and the vehicle is equipped with datalinks, including optional satcoms, for downlinking radar data to a ground station. The radar system that has been integrated into the airframe offers long-range detection against air and maritime targets, including low, slow, small targets such as helicopters, missiles and small vessels.

State-owned CETC is China’s largest supplier of radar systems, and has developed a wide range of modern electronically scanned array sensors. At IDEX, the company is also showcasing its JY-400 tethered aerostat radar system, as well as an export version of the KJ-500 AEW aircraft – also being openly marketed for the first time internationally. This system is based on the Shaanxi Y-9 airframe and houses a triangular antenna array mounted in a fixed saucer-shaped radome mounted on struts above the aircraft’s cabin.

The KJ-500 is in production for the People’s Liberation Army Air Force. CETC had earlier supplied the ZDK-03 system to Pakistan, featuring a previous-generation radar in a rotating ‘rotodome’ fairing mounted on a Shaanxi Y-8 airframe.

https://www.janes.com/article/86563/aew-goes-unmanned-idex19d3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> *AEW goes unmanned*
> 
> At IDEX, the company is also showcasing its JY-400 tethered aerostat radar system...
> 
> https://www.janes.com/article/86563/aew-goes-unmanned-idex19d3


Is the JY-400 another AEW UAV?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Establishment and mobilization meeting of XX-XX and XX-XX drones R & D teams

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 541907



Any idea on its designation?


----------



## cirr

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 541907



An unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) takes off from the guided-missile destroyer Lanzhou (Hull 170) during a training exercise in late February, 2019. A destroyer flotilla composed of several guided-missile destroyers including Changsha (Hull 173) and Lanzhou (Hull 170) with the navy under the PLA Southern Theater Command recently conducted a three-day maritime training exercise in waters of the South China Sea. (eng.chinamil.com.cn/Photo by Yu Lin)

http://english.chinamil.com.cn/view/2019-02/26/content_9434793_6.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Any idea on its designation?


Maybe SD-40

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

cirr said:


>


Flying wing bomber?


----------



## ozranger

Loyal wingman developed by Institute 611.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 543362
> View attachment 543364


CH-91?


----------



## lcloo

bahadur999 said:


> CH-91?


Harpy aka JWS01. Export Version ASN-301.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Harpy aka JWS01. Export Version ASN-301.


Thanks! I guess it is the one being developed at Aisheng Technology Co., Ltd.
It seems like PLAAF's rather than PLAGF's


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 544602


Hard to understand. Is it the Phantom-6?


----------



## JSCh

*Efficiency boost for robot submarines*
March 8, 2019 by David Bradley, Inderscience



Credit: CC0 Public Domain​
Researchers in China have designed an improved energy-aware and self-adaptive deployment method for autonomous underwater vehicles. The team of Chunlai Peng and Tao Wang of the Guangdong University of Technology, in Guangzhou, provide details in the International Journal of Modelling, Identification and Control.

The researchers explain that autonomous underwater vehicles (AUVs) are essential mobile robots that can travel underwater and perform tasks that are considered to hazardous for people to carry out for various reasons. There are, however, problems that face the operators of AUVs, specifically the fact that control algorithms are not necessarily optimized for distance nor energy consumption.

The team's approach to enabling energy awareness, as well as self-adaptive deployment, has now been tested with ten AUVs. Their work demonstrates that they can reduce energy consumption with their algorithm in the test AUVs by almost a third. This could be a real boon for marine environment monitoring, military missions, search missions after the loss of a craft at sea, and perhaps even after a tsunami, earthquake or other geological catastrophes.

The team concludes their paper with a nod to the future direction of their research. "Future work will study an energy-supplying problem during the ocean rescue that generating trajectories for AUVs to rendezvous with energy-carrying robots, such as mobile charging stations, i.e., a rendezvous problem for AUVs and mobile charging stations," they explain.




https://phys.org/news/2019-03-efficiency-boost-robot-submarines.html

Peng, C. and Wang, T. (2019) '*An improved energy-aware and self-adaptive deployment method for autonomous underwater vehicles*', _Int. J. Modelling, Identification and Control_, Vol. 31, No. 2, pp.182-192. DOI: 10.1504/IJMIC.2019.098005​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 545256
> View attachment 545257



Nice, the BZK-007, which is rarely spotted.

Is there any info on the unit it is assigned to?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 545406




This operational BZK-007 has a different but similar tail logo and number?

Any idea on this logo? is it a company, a certain unit and so is the number a tactical number or just a c/n.?


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> This operational BZK-007 has a different but similar tail logo and number?
> 
> Any idea on this logo? is it a company, a certain unit and so is the number a tactical number or just a c/n.?
> 
> View attachment 545679


Did you find the affiliation?


----------



## JSCh

*Tiny claws let drones perch like birds and bats*
Devin Coldewey@techcrunch / 1 day ago




​Drones are useful in countless ways, but that usefulness is often limited by the time they can stay in the air. Shouldn’t drones be able to take a load off too? With these special claws attached, they can perch or hang with ease, conserving battery power and vastly extending their flight time.

The claws, created by a highly multinational team of researchers I’ll list at the end, are inspired by birds and bats. The team noted that many flying animals have specially adapted feet or claws suited to attaching the creature to its favored surface. Sometimes they sit, sometimes they hang, sometimes they just kind of lean on it and don’t have to flap as hard.



​
As the researchers write:

In all of these cases, some suitably shaped part of the animal’s foot interacts with a structure in the environment and facilitates that less lift needs to be generated or that power flight can be completely suspended. Our goal is to use the same concept, which is commonly referred to as “perching,” for UAVs [unmanned aerial vehicles].

“Perching,” you say? Go on…

We designed a modularized and actuated landing gear framework for rotary-wing UAVs consisting of an actuated gripper module and a set of contact modules that are mounted on the gripper’s fingers.

This modularization substantially increased the range of possible structures that can be exploited for perching and resting as compared with avian-inspired grippers.

Instead of trying to build one complex mechanism, like a pair of articulating feet, the team gave the drones a set of specially shaped 3D-printed static modules and one big gripper.

The drone surveys its surroundings using lidar or some other depth-aware sensor. This lets it characterize surfaces nearby and match those to a library of examples that it knows it can rest on.



​Squared-off edges like those on the top right can be rested on as in A, while a pole can be balanced on as in B

If the drone sees and needs to rest on a pole, it can grab it from above. If it’s a horizontal bar, it can grip it and hang below, flipping up again when necessary. If it’s a ledge, it can use a little cutout to steady itself against the corner, letting it shut off some or all its motors. These modules can easily be swapped out or modified depending on the mission.

I have to say the whole thing actually seems to work remarkably well for a prototype. The hard part appears to be the recognition of useful surfaces and the precise positioning required to land on them properly. But it’s useful enough — in professional and military applications especially, one suspects — that it seems likely to be a common feature in a few years.

The paper describing this system was published in the journal Science Robotics. I don’t want to leave anyone out, so it’s by: Kaiyu Hang, Ximin Lyu, Haoran Song, Johannes A. Stork , Aaron M. Dollar, Danica Kragic and Fu Zhang, from Yale, the Hong Kong University of Science and Technology, the University of Hong Kong, and the KTH Royal Institute of Technology.



Tiny claws let drones perch like birds and bats | TechCrunch

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

A new solar UAV concept from CASIC's 3rd Academy: Flying Cloud


----------



## JSCh

*Solar-driven drone under development*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-03-18 06:50



















Artist's depiction of the drone. [Photo provided to China Daily]​
China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, a major space contractor, is experimenting with solar-powered drone technology that will eventually become a vast network facilitating emergency communications and ground observation, according to a project leader.

Zhang Hongwen, president of the CASIC Third Academy in Beijing, said his academy has made "satisfactory advances" in the Feiyun program, which aims to build a solar-powered drone-based network capable of providing long-term telecommunications as well as internet and ground observation services from near space.

He said the academy carried out more than 100 test flights of its solar-powered unmanned aircraft in 2018 and determined the drone's design as well as the capabilities of equipment mounted on the drone during the flights.

"Next we will begin tests on the drone's application in maritime emergency communications as the first step in the Feiyun program's large-scale trial run. And we will continue optimizing the program's overall plan as well as its capability and reliability," the senior researcher said. "Over three years starting from 2020, we intend to form a drone network to display and promote its use in remote sensing and telecommunications."

Meng Fanyuan, chief designer of the Feiyun system at the academy, said that the solar-powered drone has a traditional aircraft design and is made of ultralight composite materials. It is able to undertake several tasks traditionally performed by satellites, but at a much lower cost, he noted.

When carrying internet-connected devices, the drone-based network will be able to link users in remote, mountainous areas and small islands via the internet, and can also provide telephonic services, he said.

Upon Feiyun's completion, the system will be able to maintain at least one week of emergency communication services in case of failure in ground-based communications, according to the designer.

Near space refers to the region of the Earth's atmosphere between 20 and 100 kilometers above sea level, encompassing the stratosphere, mesosphere and the lower thermosphere. It is located in altitudes above where commercial airliners fly, but below orbiting satellites.

Experts said near space is suitable for solar-powered drones because there are no clouds at an altitude of 20 km or higher, and the airflow there is stable so drones can fully use their solar cells to generate power. As long as the solar power system works well, the aircraft can theoretically stay airborne as long as the controllers wish.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑*
New-energy hybrid plane Lingque H completes test flight in Zhengzhou*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/19 15:58:40

Lingque H, a new-energy plane designed by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), has completed another test flight, taking off from an airport in Zhengzhou, capital of Central China's Henan Province, according to an article posted on the COMAC's official public WeChat account on Monday.

During the test, the Lingque H had "a steady flight," with the aircraft systems responding well, which has given sufficient verification to the hydrogen fuel cell systems it uses, COMAC said.

The company did not supply full details of the duration of the flight or how long the aircraft was airborne. The plane has a wing span of 6 meters, it said.

The Lingque H has made a number of test flights since January 2019, which signals that COMAC's future civil aircraft have made "solid progress" in their exploration of the new-energy area, the company noted.

The aircraft uses hydrogen fuel cell hybrid power technologies, to verify the feasibility of using such a system on aircraft. It mainly uses hydrogen fuel cells, supplemented by lithium batteries. 

A number of high technologies such as 3D printing and composite material technologies have been applied to the Lingque H to reduce its weight. 

It took only five months between approving the project and the aircraft's first flight, COMAC noted.

Another new-energy airplane, the RX1E-A which is fueled by lithium batteries, made its debut flight in a report in Liaoning-based airport, according to a report of the chinanews.com in November.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Drone assists in firefighting drill in NE China*
CGTN
Published on Mar 20, 2019

Firefighters in the northeastern Chinese city of Dalian used a drone as an extinguisher during a firefighting drill on Tuesday. Drone technology reduced the time and difficulty of conducting a rescue. During the drill, the drone located the fire source accurately with its camera and dropped fire-extinguishing bombs to put out the fire successfully. Dalian is one of the first cities to use fire-fighting drones in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Deino

A friend just sent me a note, telling that there was a UAV competition of about 100 teams with more than 800 participants ... he mentioned something like "Zhi Shen Kong Han 2018" from 15-17 Dec 2018 in Sanyuan County, Shaanxi Province.

Do we have any info on what competition it was what types were on display or any other news?

Best,
Deino


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

The interview of the chief designer of WL UAVs:
https://m.weibo.cn/6858255533/4354842073577255

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

*Tengden readies production-ready TB001 armed reconnaissance UAV*
*Kelvin Wong, Singapore* - Jane's International Defence Review
28 March 2019






The twin-engined TB001 unmanned aerial vehicle shown alongside new anti-ship and ground-attack precision munitions at Airshow China 2018. Source: IHS Markit/Kelvin Wong
China's Sichuan Tengden Technology Company (Tengden) has test flown a production-ready model of its medium altitude long endurance (MALE)-class TW328/TB001 armed reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV), according to reports by local media.

Images of the TB001, known locally as the 'Twin-tailed Scorpion' and shown bearing the serial number of TB1A0101, was launched from an undisclosed airfield - believed to be Liangping Airport, a civilian-military dual-use facility - in southwest China on 20 March and reportedly flew for about 20 minutes before being recovered. The successful trial marks a key milestone in the air vehicle's development, the reports said, paving the way for serial production and delivery to undisclosed customers.

It is understood that further development work had been done to improve the reliability and stability of the TB001's electronic architecture prior to the trial.

According to company specifications, the TB001 has maximum take-off weight (MTOW) of 2,800 kg, as well as an overall wingspan of 20 m, a length of 10 m, and a height of 3.3 m. The air vehicle features a twin-boom airframe design incorporating forward-mounted turbocharged piston engines of unknown output - equipped with three bladed propellers in a tractor configuration - in each boom, terminating in vertical tails joined by a high-mounted tailplane. Retractable undercarriage has also been fitted for reduced aerodynamic drag.

This arrangement enables the air vehicle to attain an operational ceiling of 26,246 ft (8,000 m), with a maximum range of 6,000 km and endurance of 35 hours when carrying a 1,000 kg payload. Line-of-sight (LOS) control range is quoted as 280 km, although it can also be equipped with a satellite communication (satcom) datalink to extend command radius to up to 3,000 km.

I thought TB001 and TW328 are different. The former is cargo UAV and the latter is UCAV...


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

https://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2019-04-01/doc-ihtxyzsm2213831.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> https://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2019-04-01/doc-ihtxyzsm2213831.shtml


It is called Hetun-2 and developed by CSSC (not sure which research institute?) and not by JAIEC (which is only responsible for the marketing)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

Seems like they inspired by drones dropping dumb bombs in iraq/Syria.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

bahadur999 said:


> It is called Hetun-2 and developed by CSSC (not sure which research institute?) and not by JAIEC (which is only responsible for the marketing)


I have checked again and despite 'CSSC' written on it, Hetun 1 was actually developed by Ziyan. It makes me wonder whether there was a collaboration between the 2 companies.


----------



## bahadur999

*PLA deploys new hand-thrown reconnaissance drone*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/4/3 19:18:40
0






A People's Liberation Army scout operates a new type of hand-thrown drone. The drone is characterized by its new reconnaissance equipment and landing gear. Photo: China Central Television

The People's Liberation Army (PLA) has a new hand-thrown drone in its arsenal, and experts said the human-sized fixed-wing aircraft has enhanced imaging devices and will greatly boost basic combat units' reconnaissance capability.

The drone is now in service at a brigade of the 83rd Group Army of the PLA, Weihutang, a column affiliated with China Central Television (CCTV), reported on Wednesday. The report did not reveal the designation of the drone.

Compared to previous hand-thrown drones used by the PLA, the new one is equipped with new reconnaissance equipment, which includes optical and infrared imaging devices, and a new skid landing gear, the report said.

The report did not provide details on the specification of the drone, but a military expert told the Global Times on Wednesday that it is likely capable of detecting targets at further range and provide imaging data at higher definition.

The drone might have a higher maximum take-off weight thanks to its aerodynamic design and more powerful motor, which allows it to carry more equipment, said the expert, who asked to remain anonymous.

Many major military powers already have hand-thrown drones in service, as this type of aircraft has played an important role on battlefields in Afghanistan and Iraq in the past, the Weihutang report said.

"One example is the US' RQ-11… You launch [a hand-thrown drone] with your hands, which would act as a catapult, so you don't need flat ground to make it fly as long as there are no obstacles above," the expert said, noting that data gathered in the sky could be sent back instantly.

Such drones are easy to carry and could be deployed by a small team when a small scale tactical reconnaissance is needed, so the team can grasp the real-time battlefield situation without much risk and without requesting deployment of a larger drone, which might not be available all the time, the expert said.

China has a wide variety of drones of different sizes, aerodynamic designs and functions, including the Wing Loong armed reconnaissance drone, the Cloud Shadow high-altitude drone as well as the CH-7 stealth combat drone, which is now in development.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 552474
> View attachment 552475


What's that?


----------



## nang2

bahadur999 said:


> What's that?


Looks like firefighting drone for high-rising buildings. Like a helicopter-version of extinguisher.


----------



## bahadur999

nang2 said:


> Looks like firefighting drone for high-rising buildings. Like a helicopter-version of extinguisher.


Yeah i was like wondering if there is a name available for this type. It looks like a civilian version of several optional UAVs we know so far.


----------



## LKJ86

The video of CH-4B UAV: https://m.weibo.cn/1403915120/4360587082965189

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

https://www.toutiao.com/a1630787436754948

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

cirr said:


> נ
> https://www.toutiao.com/a1630787436754948


Looks like a 81mm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1115962&extra=page=1&mobile=2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CETC CU42 UAV 
April 24, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 554035
> 
> http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1115962&extra=page=1&mobile=2


Just in case... that dser.com site is restricted to member-only!


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> CETC CU42 UAV
> April 24, 2019
> View attachment 556722
> View attachment 556723
> View attachment 556724


I wonder what is the relations between CETCD who developed it and Wanfeng Aviation who acquired Diamond Aircrafts from Austria, and which this UAV is based on its products.


----------



## waraich66

Good News for Pakistan.

Our Western and Eastern boarders and Kashmir LOC will be more safer IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Murgah

it will be a great answer of s400


----------



## waraich66

US is 10 years ahead of China in Drone Technology . This is good copy of American technology , Chinese master in reverse engineering.


----------



## GumNaam

and they say China is far behind...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

Murgah said:


> i will be a great answer of s400


Yes , Good .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghost 125

hmmm design is somewhat similar to RQ 170
RQ 170 was used over abbotabad in 2011 before and during operation neptune spear


----------



## Deino

waraich66 said:


> Good News for Pakistan.
> 
> Our Western and Eastern boarders and Kashmir LOC will be more safer IA.



Why here in this section? 
It is not related to the PAF, it not even made its maiden flight and IF Pakistan will get it is yet another question.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Basel

Murgah said:


> it will be a great answer of s400



The answer to S-400 was already displayed during IDEAS and it's stealth drones used in multiple ways, armed with weapons or as suicide drone.


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

waraich66 said:


> US is 10 years ahead of China in Drone Technology . This is good copy of American technology , Chinese master in reverse engineering.


chinese don't do much reverse engineering now a days. They have reached a level wher they design their own products.
Yes it was all copy at one time in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## waraich66

Deino said:


> Why here in this section?
> It is not related to the PAF, it not even made its maiden flight and IF Pakistan will get it is yet another question.


 This is classified .no comments



Qutb-ud-din Aybak said:


> chinese don't do much reverse engineering now a days. They have reached a level wher they design their own products.
> Yes it was all copy at one time in history.


China at par in IT technologies but still lagging in nano technology


----------



## lcloo

waraich66 said:


> This is classified .no comments
> 
> 
> China at par in IT technologies but still lagging in nano technology


Huawei say Hello!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

waraich66 said:


> US is 10 years ahead of China in Drone Technology . This is good copy of American technology , Chinese master in reverse engineering.


10 years is quite exaggerated ... Chinese drones have been getting very advanced and combat experienced. Closer to 5 year gap. And nowadays, Chinese drone makers are innovating rather than copying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

waraich66 said:


> *US is 10 years ahead of China in Drone Technology . *This is good copy of American technology , Chinese master in reverse engineering.





waraich66 said:


> This is classified .no comments
> 
> 
> China at par in IT technologies but still lagging in nano technology



*ANY LINK to back up your such bold statements?
*
And what kind of the Nano technology that you referred to, which the United States monopolizes that makes its drones deemed so superior thus can't be matched or surpassed after all of these years of research and development as well as the industrial progresses achieved by China?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese helicopter drones capable of intelligent swarm attacks*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/5/9 16:28:43




Helicopter drones developed by Ziyan UAV are capable of forming an intelligent swarm and launch coordinated attacks. Photo: Courtesy of Ziyan UAV

China's domestically developed helicopter drones carrying proximity explosive mortar shells, grenade launchers and machine guns can now form swarms and engage in coordinated strikes.

The intelligent swarming attack technology enables as many as 10 unmanned helicopter drones to autonomously form up into a swarm, reads a statement Guangdong-based Zhuhai Ziyan UAV company, the developer of the technology, sent to the Global Times on Thursday.

With a single push of a button, the drones can autonomously take off, avoiding colliding in the air and find their way to their designated target. Once they receive an order to attack, they will engage the target autonomously in a coordinate manner.

Upon finishing a mission, the system will lead the drones back to base and land automatically, the statement said.

The operator does not need to expose himself or herself in a dangerous frontline as the drones can easily be controlled remotely, the company said.

The 10 drones can be a combination of different types, including those that can drop proximity explosive mortar shells, while others can carry grenade launchers, or make suicide attacks, Liu Liyuan, a spokesperson of the company, told the Global Times.



Pictured is the Blowfish A3, a new helicopter drone equipped with a light machine gun. Photo: Courtesy of Ziyan UAV

Ziyan is also developing a new helicopter drone, the 2 meter-long, 0.5 meter-wide Blowfish A3. It can carry multiple types of machine guns and features a different aerodynamic design allowing the gun to shoot at more angles mid-flight, according to the statement.

The company had previously showcased the Blowfish A2 in multiple arms exhibitions since 2018. It can carry multiple 60 millimeter mortar shells or a 35-40 millimeter grenade launcher.

Other helicopter drones include the Infiltrator, which can launch rockets and missiles, and the Parus S1, which sacrifices itself to blow up the target, the company said.

The swarming attack technology was first displayed at the IDEF'19 arms exhibition held in Turkey from April 30 to May 3, the company said. The company has had numerous inquiries from multiple foreign companies, Liu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

I think Parus S1 is different than Parus 1 (also visually).


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

*Additional EA-03 Arrive At China’s Yishuntun*
May 10, 2019

By Bellingcat Contributor







New satellite imagery acquired by Digitalglobe shows that China has increased the deployment of Guizhou Aviation Industry Group (GAIG) EA-03 Xianglong high altitude long endurance (HALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to Yishuntun airbase in Jilin province.

The platform, identified by its unique box wing design and V shaped vertical stabilizers, is often considered China’s answer to the U.S.-built Global Hawk.

Imagery acquired in January showed up to six Xianglong at the airbase parked on the main operations apron. The numbers climbed from the two previously reported last year. Yishuntun is one of the few airbases currently known to host the UAV outside of Anshun — where new airframes are manufactured — and Malan, one of the PLAAF’s main UAV air bases.

Previous deployments include a rotation on Hainan Island near the South China Sea at Lingshui as well as a high altitude deployment at Tibet’s Shigatse. Imagery showed that the two airframes at Lingshui departed sometime in Q2 2018 while the three in Tibet relocated earlier this year near the same time China’s H-6 arrived post Balakot.

Additional commercial imagery acquired more recently of Yishuntun showed new construction activity around the parking aprons. Up to seven aircraft shelter footprints appear to be under construction along with several other support structures. The activity suggests that Yishuntun may become a more permanent deployment location for the platform. Given increasing concerns recently over the stability of the DPRK, China may feel a sustained ISR mission is required.

According to Jane’s Unmanned Aerial Vehicles and Targets, the platform has a cruising speed around 405 kt, an operating altitude of 18,000 m, and a range of 3,780 in miles. Yishuntun is approximately 200 miles (about 320 km) from the DPRK border.

Bottom Line

China has increased the ISR requirement on the border with the DPRK, adding at least four Xianglong since 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

What type is it?


----------



## LKJ86

https://m.weibo.cn/5939109236/4375823618745788

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

A Soaring Dragon II UAV spotted somewhere in China...

Via by78/SDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> A Soaring Dragon II UAV spotted somewhere in China...
> 
> Via by78/SDF
> 
> View attachment 565953
> View attachment 565954


always wonder if this is the final paint job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

YuChen said:


> always wonder if this is the final paint job.



Indeed a good question. Following the PLAAF's latest use of toned down markings we decided to draw this "speculative" one (drawn by Ugo Crispioni") for my book.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> The whole aircraft should be in almost the same color.




It is ... only the radome is darker

... have you seen it already?


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese top unmanned chopper completes night drills, military service eyed*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/20 17:40:21



An AV500W vertical take-off and landing unmanned aerial vehicle made by Aviation Industry Corporation of China is on display at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Airshow China 2018, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, on November 6, 2018. Photo: IC

China's top unmanned helicopter, the AV500, has successfully conducted its first night operation under challenging conditions, demonstrating its any-time, all-terrain capabilities, a result which Chinese analysts said on Thursday might increase the possibility for the Chinese military to put it into service and attract overseas buyers. 

An AV500 took off and flew toward sea in a headwind of 15 meters per second at midnight on June 14 in South China's Hainan Province. During the nighttime mission, the drone helicopter successfully located its target vessel with its electro-optical pod and transferred back clear infrared visuals, read a statement the helicopter department of the state-owned Aviation Industry of China (AVIC), the maker of the AV500, released on Wednesday.

During its flight, the AV500 overcame challenging environments including strong winds and high salinity and humidity, AVIC said in the statement, noting the operation proved the drone helicopter's capability to operate at night.

In 2017, the company flew the AV500 in Northwest China's Gansu Province, as it climbed to an altitude of 5,006 meters, a record for a domestically developed helicopter drone.

Through these tests, the AV500 has shown outstanding environmental adaptability and strong reliability, a military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Thursday, noting that these characteristics could make the unmanned helicopter attractive to both domestic and international clients.

A drone helicopter could conduct patrol, reconnaissance, damage evaluation and attack missions for the military. It could also be deployed on missions relating to anti-terrorism, firefighting and disaster evaluation, the expert said.

AV500W, an armed reconnaissance variant of the AV500, successfully conducted a missile firing test in 2018, making it combat ready, AVIC said earlier.

It can carry a 175-kilogram payload and fly at a maximum speed of 170 kilometers an hour carrying laser-guided missiles or machine guns, the company said.

The AV500 also took part in a military exercise at the invitation of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and conducted a mock assault mission, China Aviation News reported in September 2018.

Since the PLA does not seem to have helicopter drones in service, it might consider adding one, the military expert suggested, noting that a helicopter drone is more flexible and offers unique advantages over traditional fixed wing drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

星海军事 said:


> View attachment 566092
> Slightly revised.




Great  ... but I assume, the number us just a placeholder?


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China tests world's largest cargo drone*
> CGTN
> Published on Oct 16, 2018
> 
> A successful test flight of a large commercial unmanned transport aircraft was conducted in Baotou City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The FH-98, developed from China's Yun-5B aircraft, has a maximum take-off weight of 5.25 tons and a maximum payload weight of 1.5 tons, which makes it the largest cargo drone in the world. The plane is capable of reaching a flying altitude of 4,500 meters and a cruising speed of 180 kilometers per hour, and has a maximum range of 1,200 kilometers.


Video show UAV cargo air drop test by CASC and NUDT ->
无人机运输投送实现中远程大载荷新突破-来自中国军视网-微博视频​Video of a UAV, a big one,
-> 江南战队的秒拍视频​


----------



## JSCh

*Mind-blowing first person view of military drones in combat*
New China TV
Published on Jun 23, 2019

The Shenzhen International UAV Expo showcases some military drones. Check out their specialities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

As far as I know, this is the very first image of a Soaring Dragon II UAV in flight ... the other one known (below was heavily PSed)

(image via newdc/cjdby-Forum)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

According to what visual changes you find the differences between Soaring Dragon I and II?


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> According to what visual changes you find the differences between Soaring Dragon I and II?



Hope this helps !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Hope this helps !
> 
> 
> View attachment 566521


Interestingly, Huitong didn't mention Soar Dragon I and II. I guess SD-I was just a prototype so technically irrelevant whereas the SD-II is AKA the EA-03.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Video show UAV cargo air drop test by CASC and NUDT ->
> 无人机运输投送实现中远程大载荷新突破-来自中国军视网-微博视频​Video of a UAV, a big one,
> -> 江南战队的秒拍视频​


*Chinese military tests long-range, heavy aerial delivery with unmanned transport aircraft*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/23 15:46:47




A Chinese unmanned transport aircraft taxis on a runway in an aerial delivery exercise in Northwest China's Gansu Province. Photo: screenshot from China Central Television

Chinese military analysts predicted on Sunday that more unmanned transport aircraft could join the Chinese military logistics arsenal for long-range and heavy delivery in the future, as the Chinese military recently made breakthroughs in the heavy cargo delivery exercise with an unmanned transport plane.

Jointly held by the National Defense University of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, an aerial delivery exercise took place recently in Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu Province, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Thursday.

The exercise featured an unmanned single-engine biplane, the designation of which was not revealed, as it carried a cargo of military supplies and successfully airdropped it into a target zone, according to the CCTV report.

This is the first time China has conducted a parachuted aerial delivery of cargo weighing more than 500 kilograms on a flight distance of more than 500 kilometers with an unmanned transport aircraft, CCTV quoted Li Ruixing, the president of the PLA National Defense University's joint logistics academy, as saying.

"We … explored a new model of military cargo delivery in joint combat as well as in strategic and tactical logistics support," Li said.

Since transport planes usually do not need to make intense and complicated maneuvers like fighter jets, even heavier cargo delivery missions could become unmanned if this technology becomes mature, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.

Airdrops often take place within the range of hostile anti-aircraft fire, so being unmanned lowers risk to life, the expert said.

The exercise also means that the Chinese military now has the first large unmanned equipment in its logistics arsenal, the CCTV report said, noting that the mission was carried out on a plateau with a complicated terrain.

"The exercise met our expected objective. It is very significant for our unmanned logistics chain in future warfare," said Bi Guangyuan, executive director of the exercise, CCTV reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hk299792458

JSCh said:


> *Chinese military tests long-range, heavy aerial delivery with unmanned transport aircraft*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/23 15:46:47
> 
> 
> 
> A Chinese unmanned transport aircraft taxis on a runway in an aerial delivery exercise in Northwest China's Gansu Province. Photo: screenshot from China Central Television
> 
> Chinese military analysts predicted on Sunday that more unmanned transport aircraft could join the Chinese military logistics arsenal for long-range and heavy delivery in the future, as the Chinese military recently made breakthroughs in the heavy cargo delivery exercise with an unmanned transport plane.
> 
> Jointly held by the National Defense University of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) and the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, an aerial delivery exercise took place recently in Zhangye, Northwest China's Gansu Province, China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Thursday.
> 
> The exercise featured an unmanned single-engine biplane, the designation of which was not revealed, as it carried a cargo of military supplies and successfully airdropped it into a target zone, according to the CCTV report.
> 
> This is the first time China has conducted a parachuted aerial delivery of cargo weighing more than 500 kilograms on a flight distance of more than 500 kilometers with an unmanned transport aircraft, CCTV quoted Li Ruixing, the president of the PLA National Defense University's joint logistics academy, as saying.
> 
> "We … explored a new model of military cargo delivery in joint combat as well as in strategic and tactical logistics support," Li said.
> 
> Since transport planes usually do not need to make intense and complicated maneuvers like fighter jets, even heavier cargo delivery missions could become unmanned if this technology becomes mature, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.
> 
> Airdrops often take place within the range of hostile anti-aircraft fire, so being unmanned lowers risk to life, the expert said.
> 
> The exercise also means that the Chinese military now has the first large unmanned equipment in its logistics arsenal, the CCTV report said, noting that the mission was carried out on a plateau with a complicated terrain.
> 
> "The exercise met our expected objective. It is very significant for our unmanned logistics chain in future warfare," said Bi Guangyuan, executive director of the exercise, CCTV reported.



This is a FH-98 from CASC, which is modified from an old Y-5B.

http://www.eastpendulum.com/larmee-chinoise-teste-lapprovisionnement-par-un-drone-cargo

Henri K.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Amphibious drone used as island package courier at sea*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/24 20:03:41



Staff place packages into the U650 before it traveles from Jinshan to Zhoushan Photo: A screenshot of WeChat account iJinshan




​U650 flies over the sea with packages from Jinshan to Zhoushan Photo: A screenshot of WeChat account iJinshan

A large fixed-wing amphibious drone was used for the first time in China to deliver mail packages across the sea to scattered islands.

The U650 amphibious drone took off from Jinshan district, Shanghai, in the morning of May 29. The aircraft landed in waters near Shengsi Islands, Zhoushan, East China's Zhejiang Province, 52 minutes later after a 110-kilometer flight, news website thepaper.cn reported on Sunday.

The deployment of the amphibious drone is significant as postal services through normal transportation to so many islands in Zhoushan have proven inconvenient.

The U650 can carry a load of 250 kilograms, including fresh food and e-commerce products.Four to six hours can be saved in one delivery from Jinshan to Zhoushan when the drone is used to replace trucks and ships, local news WeChat account iJinshan reported.

Capable of taking off and landing from the sea, the drone requires no additional infrastructure construction costs. As the flight is conducted above the sea, it also minimizes safety risks (of falling and causing casualties.) The flight was considered a test, as the service provider is looking to expand the model in Hangzhou Bay in Zhejiang and Bohai Strait.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *Amphibious drone used as island package courier at sea*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/6/24 20:03:41
> 
> 
> 
> Staff place packages into the U650 before it traveles from Jinshan to Zhoushan Photo: A screenshot of WeChat account iJinshan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​U650 flies over the sea with packages from Jinshan to Zhoushan Photo: A screenshot of WeChat account iJinshan
> 
> A large fixed-wing amphibious drone was used for the first time in China to deliver mail packages across the sea to scattered islands.
> 
> The U650 amphibious drone took off from Jinshan district, Shanghai, in the morning of May 29. The aircraft landed in waters near Shengsi Islands, Zhoushan, East China's Zhejiang Province, 52 minutes later after a 110-kilometer flight, news website thepaper.cn reported on Sunday.
> 
> The deployment of the amphibious drone is significant as postal services through normal transportation to so many islands in Zhoushan have proven inconvenient.
> 
> The U650 can carry a load of 250 kilograms, including fresh food and e-commerce products.Four to six hours can be saved in one delivery from Jinshan to Zhoushan when the drone is used to replace trucks and ships, local news WeChat account iJinshan reported.
> 
> Capable of taking off and landing from the sea, the drone requires no additional infrastructure construction costs. As the flight is conducted above the sea, it also minimizes safety risks (of falling and causing casualties.) The flight was considered a test, as the service provider is looking to expand the model in Hangzhou Bay in Zhejiang and Bohai Strait.


So China Post entered the UAV development business?


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> So China Post entered the UAV development business?


China Post is China national postal service, it is a public utility that is legally require to deliver anywhere as long as there is an address at an affordable price. Therefore it is always looking for a way to save money to deliver to remote places, in this case, to remote island. 

The UAV is not made by China Post. It is just the customer of the UAV.

The UAV company is 
Large UAV_Logistics unmanned aerial vehicle - Shanghai UVS Intelligence System Co., Ltd​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> China Post is China national postal service, it is a public utility that is legally require to deliver anywhere as long as there is an address at an affordable price. Therefore it is always looking for a way to save money to deliver to remote places, in this case, to remote island.
> 
> The UAV is not made by China Post. It is just the customer of the UAV.
> 
> The UAV company is
> Large UAV_Logistics unmanned aerial vehicle - Shanghai UVS Intelligence System Co., Ltd​


Thanks for the clarification. I wonder if it implies on JD.com's JDY-800 too


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

@Deino, could we split this UAV thread into separate military and civilian drone threads? I don't want to click thinking I'll see a Soar Dragon or Divine Eagle and then read about some rinky-dink delivery drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

ZeEa5KPul said:


> @Deino, could we split this UAV thread into separate military and civilian drone threads? I don't want to click thinking I'll see a Soar Dragon or Divine Eagle and then read about some rinky-dink delivery drone.



Good idea ... will to this later ...


----------



## Deino

Allegedly a Wing Loong II UCAV spotted over Tripoli. Most likely from the UAE.

(Image via Jason097 via 'by78'/SDF)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

*Fighter jet manufacturer previews aircraft-based flying wing stealth drone*
By Liu Yang and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/8 18:05:55



An aircraft carrier-based stealth drone featuring a flying wing design was shown in a recent computer generated promotional video of the Shenyang Aircraft Corporation, the maker of China's aircraft carrier-based fighter jet J-15. Photo: screenshot from Xinhua mobile application

Chinese aircraft carrier-based fighter jet manufacturer Shenyang Aircraft Corporation can fly flying wing stealth drones for future aircraft carriers, military experts said, after the company provided a glimpse of the aircraft.

To mark the 50th anniversary of Shenyang J-8's maiden flight, which was on Friday, the company, under the state-owned Aviation Industry of China (AVIC), released a promotional video highlighting past achievements and providing a look into the future.

In the latter part of the video, which turned from real life documentary to computer generated images, a stealth drone featuring a flying wing design was shown operating on an aircraft carrier. The drone seems large, as its landing gear is as tall as a person, the video showed.

This was also part of an AVIC promotional video first shown at Airshow China in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province in November 2018. But military observers at that time said that video was considered highly conceptual so they did not relate it to an actual aircraft by Shenyang Aircraft Corporation.

The company has rich experience in designing ship-based aircraft and is also capable of developing flying wing aircraft, so people are looking forward to seeing the drone turn into reality, a Chinese military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times.

The company developed China's first aircraft carrier-based fighter jet, the J-15. The company also reportedly designed the Sharp Sword flying wing stealth drone.

The anonymous expert said that aircraft carrier-based drones can be used in land attacks, aerial refueling and intelligence gathering missions.

A flying wing design provides advantages like high stealth capabilities and high lift-drag ratio under subsonic cruising, the expert said, noting that other countries are also developing flying wing drones, including the US' X-47B and MQ-25.

Chinese military enthusiasts are also interested in China's next-generation manned aircraft on carriers, with reports saying the company's made-for-export FC-31 stealth fighter jet might be modified and become an option.

When asked about the latest development of the FC-31 at an anniversary event on Thursday, Sun Cong, the fighter jet's chief designer, said jokingly, "No news is good news," according to an article published in AVIC's WeChat account on Saturday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grandy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148496551054127104

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

BZK-006 Variant

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

*China activates Soar Dragon UAV to monitor USS Antietam’s transit through Taiwan Strait | Alert 5 (2019.07.26)*

The Pentagon dispatch the USS Antietam (CG-54) through the Taiwan Strait on Jul. 24. *For the first time, China launched a Soar Dragon unmanned air vehicle (UAV) to monitor the warship.*





_Baiweiflight [CC BY-SA 3.0], via Wikimedia Commons_

According to the news report, J-11 fighters were also scrambled as the cruiser enters the Taiwan Strait. The pilots issued a radio warning to a MH-60R Sea Hawk helicopter from HSM-77 during this period. The helicopter was flying on the west side of the imaginary line dividing the strait. It was transmitted on the VHF guard frequency.

During this 9-hours transit, up to 10 fighter sorties were activated by the Chinese side.

For more information, hit this Source.

http://alert5.com/2019/07/26/china-...-uss-antietams-transit-through-taiwan-strait/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

Seems this drone is not featuring landing gear bays ....

Has it been developed by Guizhou ?


----------



## Aryeih Leib

Windows 7 ?


LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 571056
> View attachment 571057
> View attachment 571058


----------



## bahadur999

zestokryl said:


> Seems this drone is not featuring landing gear bays ....
> 
> Has it been developed by Guizhou ?


Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

The model (??) of the new CH-7 flying wing drone, designed by CAAA subsidiary of the CASC group, poses with students from a high school in China.

From East Pendulum
La maquette (??) du nouveau drone à aile volant CH-7, conçu par CAAA filiale du groupe CASC, pose avec des élèves d’un lycée en China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-made solar-powered unmanned aircraft makes maiden flight*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-30 23:56:35|Editor: Yang Yi



Photo taken on July 27, 2019 shows MOZI 2 solar-powered aircraft flying in the sky. After two years of research and development, the "MOZI 2" solar-powered unmanned aircraft, with independent intellectual property rights, successfully made its maiden flight at Moganshan airport in Deqing, east China's Zhejiang Province on July 27, according to its producer OXAI Aircraft Co., Ltd. on Tuesday. (Oxai Aircraft/Handout via Xinhua)

SHANGHAI, July 30 (Xinhua) -- The China-developed solar-powered unmanned aircraft "MOZI 2" has completed a successful maiden flight, its producer OXAI Aircraft Co., Ltd. said Tuesday.

The flight was conducted on July 27 at an airport in Deqing County in east China's Zhejiang Province, according to the Shanghai-based company.

The company said the aircraft, designed with a wingspan of 15 meters and solely powered by solar cells, can fly at a maximum altitude of 8,000 meters. It can cruise at a low speed for up to 12 hours during the night after charging in the sunlight for eight hours.

The aircraft is expected to be used for disaster relief, reconnaissance and communication.

Mao Yiqing, the company's general manager, said they would work with 5G service providers to further expand the application of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

JSCh said:


> *China-made solar-powered unmanned aircraft makes maiden flight*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-30 23:56:35|Editor: Yang Yi
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 27, 2019 shows MOZI 2 solar-powered aircraft flying in the sky. After two years of research and development, the "MOZI 2" solar-powered unmanned aircraft, with independent intellectual property rights, successfully made its maiden flight at Moganshan airport in Deqing, east China's Zhejiang Province on July 27, according to its producer OXAI Aircraft Co., Ltd. on Tuesday. (Oxai Aircraft/Handout via Xinhua)
> 
> SHANGHAI, July 30 (Xinhua) -- The China-developed solar-powered unmanned aircraft "MOZI 2" has completed a successful maiden flight, its producer OXAI Aircraft Co., Ltd. said Tuesday.
> 
> The flight was conducted on July 27 at an airport in Deqing County in east China's Zhejiang Province, according to the Shanghai-based company.
> 
> The company said the aircraft, designed with a wingspan of 15 meters and solely powered by solar cells, can fly at a maximum altitude of 8,000 meters. It can cruise at a low speed for up to 12 hours during the night after charging in the sunlight for eight hours.
> 
> The aircraft is expected to be used for disaster relief, reconnaissance and communication.
> 
> Mao Yiqing, the company's general manager, said they would work with 5G service providers to further expand the application of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

Deino said:


> Allegedly a Wing Loong II UCAV spotted over Tripoli. Most likely from the UAE.
> 
> (Image via Jason097 via 'by78'/SDF)
> 
> View attachment 567764
> View attachment 567765


It didn't last long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157659281824440321


----------



## 055_destroyer

dBSPL said:


> It didn't last long.


Yes, looks like got show down by SAM or ground fire. I think the operator fault for flying this too low or underestimate enemy air defence. If USAF high end UCAV got show down by Iran air defence, its not surprised this drone will got shot down if used improperly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

Slow flying UAV do not have evasive performance of a manned strike aircraft, and it does not carry chaff or decoys. Thus it is not unexpected that a number of them will be shot in battlefield.

What matters is they are unmanned and cheap. Since no pilots are lost, the same pilot can airborne another UAV in an instant. Another plus, the pilot of the shot down UAV learn his real life lesson without getting kill. And counter measure from this lesson will be useful in next mission.

In term of cost, a UAC may be cheaper than surface to air missile. So in term of my cost expended vs your cost expended, it is still a winner, unless it is shot down by the cheap anti-aircraft shell or a manpad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

055_destroyer said:


> Yes, looks like got show down by SAM or ground fire. I think the operator fault for flying this too low or underestimate enemy air defence. If USAF high end UCAV got show down by Iran air defence, its not surprised this drone will got shot down if used improperly.


This could lead to an assessment of China's after-sales training activities and usage authorizations.

These photos will not create a positive image for the Chinese Ucav market, which wants to compete with the US. Even if the problem is about UAE operators, it will be used for different propaganda activities.


----------



## Turan09

dBSPL said:


> This could lead to an assessment of China's after-sales training activities and usage authorizations.
> 
> These photos will not create a positive image for the Chinese Ucav market, which wants to compete with the US. Even if the problem is about UAE operators, it will be used for different propaganda activities.





Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1157659281824440321



Libya really became practice ground for both Turkish and Chinese UCAV's... It is fascinating to see UCAV's makes a real difference in battlefield. Doctrines of war have changed a lot...


----------



## lcloo

UAE should be happy that it is not a F-16 that got shot down. Remember the Jordanian F-16 pilot shot down by ISIS, captured and burn alive to death in an iron cage?

They can shoot down tens of UAV but all UAV pilots are safe hundreds or thousands of miles away. Drones are cheap, pilots' lives are invaluable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Makarena

dBSPL said:


> This could lead to an assessment of China's after-sales training activities and usage authorizations.
> 
> These photos will not create a positive image for the Chinese Ucav market, which wants to compete with the US. Even if the problem is about UAE operators, it will be used for different propaganda activities.



more info still needed before we can give judgement

anyway, this is the role of drones, better drone than fighter jet. 

more importantly, the more missions this drone take, the better the learning curve they can learn from.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

dBSPL said:


> This could lead to an assessment of China's after-sales training activities and usage authorizations.
> 
> These photos will not create a positive image for the Chinese Ucav market, which wants to compete with the US. Even if the problem is about UAE operators, it will be used for different propaganda activities.



pardon, but each time a USAF drone is downed, it was a lucky shot by a stupid Taliban or a crime by Iran, and here you blame the Chinese for issues with training and support!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kristisipe

China just needs to continue to make its drones better and provides excellent customer services to customers. Don't worry about those inferior turks. They are greedy, very dishonest, and they don't have true home grown technologies. There is no way they could come near to compete with China's technological advances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Deino said:


> pardon, but each time a USAF drone is downed, it was a lucky shot by a stupid Taliban or a crime by Iran, and here you blame the Chinese for issues with training and support!


Meh, haters gon' hate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dBSPL

Deino said:


> pardon, but each time a USAF drone is downed, it was a lucky shot by a stupid Taliban or a crime by Iran, and here you blame the Chinese for issues with training and support!



You underestimate the propaganda tool. However, this is one of the main parameters affecting the market.

China is gradually expanding its market and is an important force to compete directly with US systems. Therefore, whatever the cause of this loss, it will become a propaganda tool, not through operator error, but through the adequacy of Chinese systems.



kristisipe said:


> China just needs to continue to make its drones better and provides excellent customer services to customers. Don't worry about those inferior turks. They are greed, very dishonest, and they don't have true home grown technologies. There is no way they could come near to compete with China's technological advances.


wtf?

You're so dumb that you vomited your hatred with your own hallucinatory imagination without even reading what was written.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kristisipe

Let me say it one more time.


kristisipe said:


> China just needs to continue to make its drones better and provides excellent customer services to customers. Don't worry about those inferior turks. They are greedy, very dishonest, and they don't have true home grown technologies. There is no way they could come near to compete with China's technological advances.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

dBSPL said:


> You underestimate the propaganda tool. However, this is one of the main parameters affecting the market.
> 
> China is gradually expanding its market and is an important force to compete directly with US systems. Therefore, whatever the cause of this loss, it will become a propaganda tool, not through operator error, but through the adequacy of Chinese systems.
> 
> 
> wtf?
> 
> You're so dumb that you vomited your hatred with your own hallucinatory imagination without even reading what was written.



You are right. These guys don't understand what you are saying it seems. This sort of things become used against China for propaganda. It really doesn't say anything about the drone since of course drones can get shot down. Iran can shoot down US expensive top drones and maybe even hack and hijack it by themselves or with some outside assistance. F-35 can mysteriously crash. But these things are used as propaganda tools. But I think China doesn't need to worry. Because the people who may be effected by this propaganda are not buying military drones. The people who know all the information to evaluate make different decisions not effected as easily by this sort of propaganda. This means even with propaganda there will be no difference to the drone sales. It will all be engineering evaluation and politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 055_destroyer

dBSPL said:


> wtf?
> 
> You're so dumb that you vomited your hatred with your own hallucinatory imagination without even reading what was written.



I apologise on my compatriot behalf but I don't think this event will affect much. Propangada usually affect public but not in depth personnel like government and military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Algeria CH-4B








https://m.weibo.cn/5183601668/4389798620072268

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

Bunch of weak chinese apologists. no wander rape of nanking took place. you see clear examples on here of why the event was allowed to take place.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 573118




Highly interesting.... any more info on how official this is esp. since it looks like a manned es striker and not like an UCAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

My first impression on that J10 was that it was a J9, may be it was a bit too slim.


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Highly interesting.... any more info on how official this is esp. since it looks like a manned es striker and not like an UCAV.
> 
> View attachment 573137


I think they are all from CAC, so it should be an UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

... and the UAV in top is the Sky Wing / Wind Shadow ?



Deino said:


> ... and the UAV in top is the Sky Wing / Wind Shadow ?



Yes ... looks like the Wind Shadow with its two jet exhausts and esp. its unique wing geometry.








LKJ86 said:


> I think they are all from CAC, so it should be an UAV.




But isn't this clearly a canopy & cockpit?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Highly interesting.... any more info on how official this is esp. since it looks like a manned es striker and not like an UCAV.
> 
> View attachment 573137




Anyone with an idea what he means?? I'm confused ... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159473121524498432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> Anyone with an idea what he means?? I'm confused ...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159473121524498432

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1159476270293553153

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dBSPL

Laser weapon technology to shoot down Chinese UAV Wing Loong II in Libya

https://www.armyrecognition.com/wea..._down_chinese_uav_wing_loong_ii_in_libya.html

The development of this technology will inevitably result in a reassessment of the tasks taking place at tactical altitude. Some of my Chinese friends are mad at me, but that's what I'm talking about. The title of the news is China which is provider of system, not the UAE as the operator. Even if you build a superior weapon system, the operator's level of training and usage authorizations are becoming an increasingly critical issue. Because even when dealing with an asymmetric threat, you may encounter very serious countermeasure systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

UAE is rich. They can buy more WL. It's their own fault if they are a less competent operator. But really, what do we expect from the oil-rich spoilt brag?

Actually I am not happy to see WL being used against the freedom fighter Yemenis in Yemen. Poor Yemen being torn apart by its much larger and richer neighbour… but if CHN doesn't supply, then US would do. Life is just cruel to the unfortunate!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

China just needs to continue to make its drones better and provides excellent customer services to customers. Don't worry about those inferior turks, they are greedy & very dishonest. Ignore what these losers have to say. *Keep on truckin', China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

kristisipe said:


> China just needs to continue to make its drones better and provides excellent customer services to customers. Don't worry about those inferior turks, they are greedy & very dishonest. Ignore what these losers have to say. *Keep on truckin', China.*


*It looks like, You just roasted like your Wing Loong II, *Jokes aside, every weapon system have some weak spots and can be destroyed. Yours childish attitude is not healty. After all it is not our fault that your precious UCAV fried by a Turkish System.


----------



## kristisipe

One more time.


kristisipe said:


> China just needs to continue to make its drones better and provides excellent customer services to customers. Don't worry about those inferior turks, they are greedy & very dishonest. Ignore what these losers have to say. *Keep on truckin', China.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

kristisipe said:


> One more time.


Laser still has their limitation. I bet the UCAV flies really low that allow even manpad to brought down it easily without even deploy laser. The laser mount on a off road truck can't have too much power to shot down something flying higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turan09

055_destroyer said:


> Laser still has their limitation. I bet the UCAV flies really low that allow even manpad to brought down it easily without even deploy laser. The laser mount on a off road truck can't have too much power to shot down something flying higher.



The laser we have used has 5kw power. And it is specially designed to counter UCAVS and other light targets... but you are right it probably cant destroy a high flying target.... about why wing loong 2 was flying low' (there is two main alternatives, 1) operators fault, 2) chinese flir has problems thats why you have to fly low to strike Your targets) but in the end Wing Loong doesnt have any armour so it is understandable if it took any direct hit it will be destroyed. It is the problems of UCAVS, They dont have any armour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kristisipe

055_destroyer said:


> Laser still has their limitation. I bet the UCAV flies really low that allow even manpad to brought down it easily without even deploy laser. The laser mount on a off road truck can't have too much power to shot down something flying higher.


I'm sure Chinese engineers will find the root cause and make an even better drone than what those inferior turks could ever come up with.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

@Deino Please keep an eye on this thread, seems it is inevitably going to become a flame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's fighter drones possible with AI use: experts*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/14 17:41:22



Chinese UAV Wing Loong II is seen on the static display during the 52nd Paris Air Show at Le Bourget Airport near Paris, France June 20, 2017. Photo: CFP

China's plan to integrate artificial intelligence (AI) for drones would make fighter drones possible, allowing them to fly on their own, identify targets and make decisions to enhance their combat capability, Chinese military experts said on Wednesday.

Speaking on the future of China's military drones on a China Central Television (CCTV) program aired on Monday, Li Yidong, chief designer of China's Wing Loong series drones, said, "AI is a huge field with many basic technologies, which are developing. We are doing all sorts of work to apply these technologies on drones, and also piloted aircraft."

"We want [drones] to fly intelligently, have smart situational awareness, capable of identifying targets and automatically make some decisions," Li said.

Drones today are operated manually and remotely from ground stations, but the signals could be jammed in electric warfare and the aircraft could lose their combat capability, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Wednesday, noting that AI installed on drones would solve this problem.

"AI is also a fundamental requirement for the development of fighter drones," Wei said.

Since lag time occurs in remote control over long distances, drones now have difficulty fighting air-to-air combat in which battle situations change very fast. But with AI, the drones can fight using their own judgment and without lag caused by data transmission, according to Wei.

AI developers must also consider the safety issue, as AI drones must still strictly follow human commands and not take unwished actions, analysts said.

Technological issues also need to be sorted out, like the development of the hardware and if the size of it can be fitted onto a drone, Wei said.

Li said that he is also developing drones that can fit into a whole combat system, exponentially boosting the system's combat capability.

Li did not give any detail on this aspect.

The Wing Loong series of drones are domestically developed by the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China.

As of December 2018, 100 Wing Loong drones have been delivered for export, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

They have fired more than 3,000 rounds of live munitions on battlefields with an overall accuracy higher than 90 percent, according to a separate CCTV report in March.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 055_destroyer

Turan09 said:


> The laser we have used has 5kw power. And it is specially designed to counter UCAVS and other light targets... but you are right it probably cant destroy a high flying target.... about why wing loong 2 was flying low' (there is two main alternatives, 1) operators fault, 2) chinese flir has problems thats why you have to fly low to strike Your targets) but in the end Wing Loong doesnt have any armour so it is understandable if it took any direct hit it will be destroyed. It is the problems of UCAVS, They dont have any armour.


Wing loong is a medium attitude UCAV, it is meant the do operation even at that height. FLIR definitely can handle that attitude. More on operating or weapon selection process. Even the low threat possibility, carry more short range ATGM is a logical decision but will expose to enemy ground air defense. They must have bet rebel do not have anything credible to handle their threat.



JSCh said:


> *China's fighter drones possible with AI use: experts*
> By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/14 17:41:22
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese UAV Wing Loong II is seen on the static display during the 52nd Paris Air Show at Le Bourget Airport near Paris, France June 20, 2017. Photo: CFP
> 
> China's plan to integrate artificial intelligence (AI) for drones would make fighter drones possible, allowing them to fly on their own, identify targets and make decisions to enhance their combat capability, Chinese military experts said on Wednesday.
> 
> Speaking on the future of China's military drones on a China Central Television (CCTV) program aired on Monday, Li Yidong, chief designer of China's Wing Loong series drones, said, "AI is a huge field with many basic technologies, which are developing. We are doing all sorts of work to apply these technologies on drones, and also piloted aircraft."
> 
> "We want [drones] to fly intelligently, have smart situational awareness, capable of identifying targets and automatically make some decisions," Li said.
> 
> Drones today are operated manually and remotely from ground stations, but the signals could be jammed in electric warfare and the aircraft could lose their combat capability, Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times on Wednesday, noting that AI installed on drones would solve this problem.
> 
> "AI is also a fundamental requirement for the development of fighter drones," Wei said.
> 
> Since lag time occurs in remote control over long distances, drones now have difficulty fighting air-to-air combat in which battle situations change very fast. But with AI, the drones can fight using their own judgment and without lag caused by data transmission, according to Wei.
> 
> AI developers must also consider the safety issue, as AI drones must still strictly follow human commands and not take unwished actions, analysts said.
> 
> Technological issues also need to be sorted out, like the development of the hardware and if the size of it can be fitted onto a drone, Wei said.
> 
> Li said that he is also developing drones that can fit into a whole combat system, exponentially boosting the system's combat capability.
> 
> Li did not give any detail on this aspect.
> 
> The Wing Loong series of drones are domestically developed by the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China.
> 
> As of December 2018, 100 Wing Loong drones have been delivered for export, the Xinhua News Agency reported.
> 
> They have fired more than 3,000 rounds of live munitions on battlefields with an overall accuracy higher than 90 percent, according to a separate CCTV report in March.


AI has already interested into current drone. Iraq operator mention Chinese UCAV are easier to fly compare to US due auto take off and landing and able to ID most Target thus reduce workload of operator with only the fire decision lies purely on operator to give the green light. This article may be talking about a more autonomous version which maybe can operate without operater supervision.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 575077
> View attachment 575078




Any idea where this is?


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164205167568445440

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164465281256656896

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164453874368962560

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China launches world-leading unmanned warship*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/22 18:00:24



China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation launches the JARI multiple purpose unmanned surface vessel on August 21, 2019. Photo: Screenshot from WeChat account of China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation No. 716 Research Institute

China on Wednesday launched a world-leading unmanned warship, with its developer claiming the vessel is combat-ready.

Jointly developed by No. 716 and No. 702 research institutes under the state-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), the JARI multi-purpose unmanned combat vessel held its launch ceremony on Wednesday at an undisclosed location, according to a statement the No. 716 Research Institute of CSIC released on its WeChat account on Wednesday.

The launch indicates the world-leading combat drone ship has gained initial combat capability, the statement said.

Announcing JARI's combat-readiness immediately after its launch is also an indication of how mature the technologies used on the ship are, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Thursday.

Normally a warship needs multiple sea trials before it becomes operational, the expert noted.

It will still need further tests to unlock its full potential of being a fully autonomous combat drone ship, according to the statement.

The ship has a length of about only 15 meters and a displacement of 20 tons, but is capable of conducting air defense, anti-ship and anti-submarine missions thanks to a phased array radar system, vertical-launched missiles and torpedoes, China Central Television (CCTV) reported in February, when a model of the JARI was exhibited at the 14th International Defense Exhibition and Conference (IDEX) in Abu Dhabi.

Some military observers called the ship an unmanned "mini Aegis-class destroyer" because of its radar and missiles.

The JARI can be remotely controlled, but also uses artificial intelligence to autonomously navigate and undertake combat activities once it receives commands, the CCTV report said.

The drone ship could either work stealthily alone or form a swarm with others to become a formidable power, analysts said.

A CSIC representative told CCTV that the ship has garnered a lot of attention from military representatives from many countries while it was on display at IDEX.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China reveals hunter drone to catch small, low flying drones with nets*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/9/4 17:43:03



A Chinese hunter drone shoots a 16-square-meter net at another drone, effectively bringing it down from the sky. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television

China has developed a drone capable of hunting small, low flying drones, China's state broadcaster has revealed.

The hexacopter drone made by a research center under the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) is capable of approaching a hostile or illegal drone and firing a 16-square-meter net at it, China Central Television (CCTV) reported online on Tuesday via a column on military affairs.

Caught by the web, the hostile drone would lose power and fall to ground.

The net can be autonomously launched by the drone hunter, the report said, without disclosing the type of the hunter drone.

It is also a part of China's interception system against small, slow, low flying targets, CCTV reported, noting that the drone can work together with land-based rocket launchers and radars.

"Small, slow, low-flying aircraft are difficult or cost-inefficient for traditional air defense systems to intercept," a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Wednesday.

"As drones become more popular and common, they bring about more security threats."

The expert noted the drone can conduct surveillance, reconnaissance and bombardment missions not only in battle, but also in non-combat areas.

In August 2018, two commercial drones carrying explosives detonated in a failed assassination attempt on Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro when he was delivering a speech, the New York Times reported.

The hunter drone and detection devices can reduce such threats, the expert said.

Other countries are also developing similar weapons.

US drone company Airspace Systems also made a drone capable of capturing other drones by shooting a net, US media outlet Popular Mechanics reported in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lcloo

Another phot of drone hunter.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

*China unveils supersonic spy drone during National Day military parade rehearsal*

Expect ‘exciting new weaponry on show’ during event marking 70th anniversary of founding of People’s Republic, analyst says
At least two types of advanced unmanned aerial vehicle likely to take part



Liu Zhen  
Published: 10:59pm, 16 Sep, 2019





The DR-8 supersonic reconnaissance drone is seen in a military parade rehearsal in Beijing on Saturday. Photo: Handout.

China’s supersonic spy drone was unveiled for the first time during a weekend rehearsal
for the National Day military parade on October 1, according to photographs circulating on social media.
The photos, which have prompted discussion among military enthusiasts, show at least two types of unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) – identified as the DR-8 or Wuzhen 8, and the Sharp Sword stealth attack drone.

The DR-8 would be expected to play a key role should there be a conflict with US aircraft carrier strike groups in the South China Sea or Western Pacific.

The reconnaissance drone’s appearance at the rehearsal drew attention partly because it loosely resembles a supersonic UAV that was retired by the US more than four decades ago – the D-21.

The US used the drone for spying missions in China and a number of them crashed during operations, leaving their remnants scattered in various locations across the country. One of the crashed D-21s was put on display at Beijing’s Military Museum a few years ago.





Crowds strain to get a look as military vehicles pass along a street in Beijing on Saturday. Photo: AP

The DR-8 reconnaissance drone has a role in assessing the strike impact of China’s “aircraft carrier killer”, the DF-21D anti-ship ballistic missile, and the DF-26 ballistic missile.

According to Zhou Chenming, a Beijing-based military commentator, the DR-8 could travel faster than the D-21 – whose maximum speed is Mach 3.3 – letting it penetrate the enemy’s air defences and return intact with intelligence.

The PLA had been using the drone – which can reach strategic locations as far away as the Western Pacific, including Guam – for some time, according to Shanghai-based military commentator Shi Lao.
*https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...anced-nuclear-weapons-national-day-parade-and*
*China to show off advanced nuclear weapons in National Day parade*

“In fact, this UAV [the DR-8] entered into service a while ago,” Shi said.
The other drone to watch at the parade, which will mark the 70th anniversary of the founding of the People’s Republic of China, is the Sharp Sword – an attack drone that can carry several missiles or laser-guided bombs.

Also spotted in the rehearsal photos was China’s hypersonic DF-17 missile, which can deliver a manoeuvrable re-entry vehicle capable of shifting targets in flight.

The DF-41 will also be part of the huge military parade – a solid-fuel, road-mobile intercontinental ballistic missile that can carry up to 10 nuclear warheads and hit targets on the US mainland.

The PLA Air Force also rolled out a new strategic bomber, the H-6N, during the rehearsal on Sunday. Observers said that the bomber’s most notable feature was an aerial refuelling receptacle.

That will enable the aircraft, which was modelled on the Soviet Tu-16 jet bomber, to carry out in-flight refuelling – significantly boosting its operating range compared to its predecessor, the H-6K.

A previously undisclosed lightweight battle tank, the Type 15, was also seen during the parade rehearsals.
“There will be some exciting new weaponry on show at the parade this year,” Zhou said.

_This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: Supersonic spy drone unveiled at rehearsal for National Day parade_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174305915480236032

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174305915480236032




But isn't this more a target drone?


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> But isn't this more a target drone?


Looks very simplistic for a recon drone.
Could II-70G be its designation?


----------



## LKJ86

bahadur999 said:


> Looks very simplistic for a recon drone.


Are you kidding?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bshifter

sharp sword deploy for type 001A
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...harp-sword-stealth-drone-new-aircraft-carrier


----------



## Deino

bshifter said:


> sharp sword deploy for type 001A
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...harp-sword-stealth-drone-new-aircraft-carrier



Never ever ... just look at the author! Minnie Chan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

bshifter said:


> sharp sword deploy for type 001A
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...harp-sword-stealth-drone-new-aircraft-carrier


not possible. Every possible space will be reserved for J-15. Sharp sword is no match to J-15. Maximize 001A capability is the highest priority.


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Never ever ... just look at the author! Minnie Chan


What's wrong with Minnie Chan? lol
She has her sources, no?


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> What's wrong with Minnie Chan? lol
> She has her sources, no?




I don't know what's here sources and even if she always refers to "sources close to xxxx" she reported so often on things that are simply wrong. By here the J-15 is operational since years with WS-10H even if we know that this type of engine was only used testwise on a few prototypes at best and also the J-20 uses WS-15 from day one. 

And for that drone now it's the same. We know is since years as a pure PLAAF program, nothing so far hint that it will enter service onborad the carriers - at least not yet ... so IMO simply forget what she writes.


----------



## IblinI

Soar Dragon

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @环球时报 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179352552741191680

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1179352552741191680


10 Bomber Division still exist? I think not.
I think the WZ-8 is part of the 30th Bomber Brigade in Jiangsu. WZ-8 is within a H-6 unit.


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> 10 Bomber Division still exist? I think not.
> I think the WZ-8 is part of the 30th Bomber Brigade in Jiangsu. WZ-8 is within a H-6 unit.



Who said, the 10th Bomber Division is no longer active??

It operated two regiments ... one flying H-6K and the other one with H-6M (the same unit for the WZ-8)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> Who said, the 10th Bomber Division is no longer active??
> 
> It operated two regiments ... one flying H-6K and the other one with H-6M (the same unit for the WZ-8)
> 
> View attachment 582187
> View attachment 582188


You mean the 29th and the 30th.
I remember someone said there is also 28th Regiment in Anqing AB in Anhui. But there are Y-8T there so i guess it's not true.


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> Who said, the 10th Bomber Division is no longer active??
> 
> It operated two regiments ... one flying H-6K and the other one with H-6M (the same unit for the WZ-8)
> 
> View attachment 582187
> View attachment 582188


@Deino , do you think wz-8 and the picture below are related?
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...g-former-pentagon-chief-says-us-danger-losing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Analysis: Chinese drones UAVs at military parade Beijing China October 2019*
Aviation defence industry technology
POSTED ON THURSDAY, 03 OCTOBER 2019 15:59

During the military parade in Beijing, China, which was held during the celebrations marking 70 years of the founding of the People's Republic of China, military unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) of China were showcased among other miliary equipment in a parade. Here is the complete list and analysis of Air Recognition editorial team of these UAVs and drones shown during the military parade in order of appearance, on October 1, 2019.







The weaponry includes reconnaissance drones in multi-range and multi-altitude areas.

Among them, a high-altitude high-speed reconnaissance drone, the only all black-coating UAV in the parade, made public appearance for the first time.

The phalanx showcases the new-type combat force in the future warfare and all these aerial armaments reviewed are domestically-developed, said Dang Dongxing, a military official of one of the phalanxes, noting that China's unmanned combat armaments are close to or have reached the world-leading level in some aspects.

The hypersonic WZ-8 "Dark Sword" UAV was unveiled. It could likely be able to fly at a high-supersonic speed and have stealth capabilities, military analysts said. They added that the new drone has small wings and is shaped like a dagger. It is meant to be launched in the air via a bomber or transport aircraft.

The drone could provide more reliable reconnaissance data than satellites. The biggest advantage of the drone is that it can effectively gather intelligence in real-time in a controllable way compared to other platforms like satellites, Wu Jian, editor of Defense Weekly under Shanghai-based Xinmin Evening News, was quoted as saying by Global Times.






The *JY-203 UAV* system is a reconnaissance system based upon Synthetic Aperture Radar (SAR) sensor (Ku band), which is installed on UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle), and also on broad range of other aircraft - turbo-prop, jet, or helicopter. JY-203 system can keep constant imaging resolution within the entire effective detection area, and has certain penetration characteristics, under the influence of light, dust, smoke, fog, cloud and temperature. It is featured with a large detection area and long detection range.






The Aisheng BZK-008 UAV (also called CH-91) is designed to carry out tasks related to reconnaissance of the terrain and airspace, the implementation of observation and patrol missions, aerial photography and aerial photography of the terrain, and monitoring and control.

The CH-91 is a fixed-wing UAV in twin-boom layout with an inverted v-tail and a pair of skids as landing gear. Propulsion is provided by a two-blade propeller driven by a pusher engine mounted at the rear end of the fuselage.

The CH-91 has a maximum takeoff weight of 210. It can fly at a maximum speed of 320 km/h and has a cruising speed of 210 km/h at a maximum distance of 410 km/h with a maximum altitude of 5,100 m.






The Sky Saker FX500 reconnaissance UAV system, by Norinco, adopts high-speed UAV platform of low RCS (Radar Cross-Section) propelled by turbojet engine. It is equipped with GPS and INS combined navigation system, laser illuminator and can be loaded with such airborne mission equipment as multi-purpose opto¬electronic reconnaissance equipment, synthetic aperture radar and digital camera, etc. as required. It has a payload capacity of 50 kg and an endurance of 2 hours. The Sky Saker FX500 can fly at a maximum speed of 800 km/h. With high altitude penetration, it can perform penetration at an altitude of up to 9,000 m.

The Sky Saker FX500 can be equipped with various mission payloads, such as GPS+INS combined navigation system, TV reconnaissance equipment, forward-looking IR reconnaissance equipment, laser illuminator, synthetic aperture radar, digital camera and information transmission equipment, etc.






The *Wing Loong II* UAV MALE is developed primarily for the export market and is intended for surveillance and aerial reconnaissance missions. The Wing Loong II is an improved version of the Wing Loong 1 UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) in the category of MALE (medium-altitude Long-Endurance) designed and manufactured in China by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC). Compared with Wing Loong I, the Wing Loong II has an optimized aerodynamic design, an improved airframe and upgraded airborne systems, featuring better capabilities in terms of flight, payload and information capacity.

The Wing Loong II UAV MALE is powered by a turbocharged engine, driving a three-bladed propeller, mounted at the rear section. It can fly during 20 hours and has a maximum speed of 370 km per hour. The Wing Loong II has an operational radius of 1,500 km and that it is equipped with a satellite communications system.

It has a maximum payload capacity of 400 kg. It is able of carrying up to 12 laser-guided bombs or missiles with a total weight of 480 kilograms. The Wing Loong 1 can carry only two bombs or missiles with a combined weight of 100 kg. At Zhuhai Air Show 2016, the Wing Loong II was shown with different types of bombs and missiles as the FT-9/50 50kg bomb, GB3 250 kg laser-guided bomb, TL-10 bomb and more. The electro-optical payload pod, fitted under the forward section of the fuselage, is integrated with day/night and infrared cameras and sensors to collect surveillance and targeting data in both day and low-light / night conditions.






Another new drone on display in Beijing was the GJ-11 "Sharp Sword" long-range stealth attack drone, which is based on the American-made B-2 strategic bomber, and is designed to strike targets deep in enemy territory without being detected.

The design of the Chinese-made GJ-11 "Sharp Sword" seems very similar to the American-made X-47B from Northrop Grumann and the Russian-made Okhotnik (Hunter) which has performed its first successful maiden flight on July 2019.

The GJ-11 is part of a unmanned aerial vehicle program launched in China by Shenyang Aircraft Design Institute (SYADI) of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) and Shenyang Aerospace University. The Sharp Sword is jet-powered and has a wingspan of 14 meters. It's not yet known the precise mission Sharp Sword is assigned, but possible missions would including reconnaissance and eventually combat missions. On Nov 21 2013, Sharp Sword conducted a 20-minute long maiden flight from HAIG's airfield.






The *ASN-301* is a delta-wing aircraft with a pusher propeller that looks virtually identical to the Harpy. It is designed to fly into hostile airspace and loiter until it detects a radar, at which point it homes in on the target and destroys it. The ASN-301 has a flying time of 4 hours and a range of 280 km. Rather than holding a separate high-explosive warhead, the drone itself is the main ammunition. The warhead contains a total of 7,000 fragment and has a destructive range of 20 m.

It can either operate fully autonomously, or it can be controlled by a remote operator. It is designed to attack radar systems and is optimized for the SEAD (Suppression of Enemy Air Defenses) role.

https://www.airrecognition.com/inde...GulAmc50L_NIGgKmGoFOpCrhytri5E-RspPInF_EdAKu0

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181115581216542720

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1181115581216542720


What type is this drone?


----------



## Ryan

bahadur999 said:


> What type is this drone?


Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184

*China could be the first in the world to start regular flights on pilotless passenger drones*
PUBLISHED WED, AUG 28 20193:34 AM EDT Arjun Kharpal

Chinese startup Ehang said it could start flights this year or next for passengers on its autonomous drones.
The company is working with the government in Guangzhou to come up with three or four regular flight routes.
If it happens, China could be the first country in the world for such a project.





Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184 carrying one passenger flies into the air in Guangzhou, China.
Southern Metropolis Daily | Visual China Group | Getty Images

Chinese startup Ehang says its autonomous passenger drones could soon be flying in the skies of China’s biggest cities, making the country one of the first in the world to roll out such a project.

Ehang announced a pilot project with the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou, in which it plans to set up three or four regular flight routes for passengers to take, the company’s co-founder Derrick Xiong told CNBC on Wednesday.


That could take place either this year or in 2020, Xiong said.

If that happens, China would be the first country to carry out such a program where passengers are able to travel in autonomous flying vehicles. Other places like Dubai are also looking into it, carrying out tests, but have not announced programs that resemble Guangzhou’s.

Ehang is not the only company pushing forth autonomous drones. Both Airbus and Boeing have tested their own versions of this technology in the past two years, while German startup Lilium is another player in the game.

For many of these companies, their vision is a world full of flying taxis that are able to provide a new form of urban transport, particularly in areas where traffic is a problem.

*Roadblocks ahead*
Before such flying vehicles can take off, however, there are a number of challenges, from needing new infrastructure to regulatory concerns, to convincing passengers that the technology is safe.


For a start, Ehang will be working with the authorities in Guangzhou to build up infrastructure like landing and take off pads, according to Xiong. The company was recently picked by the Civil Aviation Administration of China as the country’s first company to start a pilot program for the development of autonomous passenger drones.

The startup is also working with Chinese regulators to develop an updated set of regulations to account for this new technology, as existing laws are lacking on this front. 

“We are seeing so much positive changes in the past several years,” Xiong said. “When we started from … year 2016 ... nobody even know what is this all about. So earlier this year we have this official approval from China Civil Aviation Administration basically allowing us to have this pilot program … because we are ... working together ... to build up the standard.”

But Ehang will also need to convince consumers that the flights will be completely safe. It claims that it has conducted over 2,000 test flights inside and outside of China in various weather conditions, and is confident of the safety standards.

“So we are confident to say it’s safe because you know from the ... the original design of this aircraft, its safer than most traditional aircraft. Because we have 16 propellers, 16 motors and we have this super efficient safety power redundancy system, meaning even if you … lost the motors or even several motors you’re still fine,” Xiong said.

“Secondly, we have been working on this for many many years and we have … enough testing data … to prove this is a safe technology,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vi-va

Ryan said:


> Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184
> 
> *China could be the first in the world to start regular flights on pilotless passenger drones*
> PUBLISHED WED, AUG 28 20193:34 AM EDT Arjun Kharpal
> 
> Chinese startup Ehang said it could start flights this year or next for passengers on its autonomous drones.
> The company is working with the government in Guangzhou to come up with three or four regular flight routes.
> If it happens, China could be the first country in the world for such a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184 carrying one passenger flies into the air in Guangzhou, China.
> Southern Metropolis Daily | Visual China Group | Getty Images
> 
> Chinese startup Ehang says its autonomous passenger drones could soon be flying in the skies of China’s biggest cities, making the country one of the first in the world to roll out such a project.
> 
> Ehang announced a pilot project with the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou, in which it plans to set up three or four regular flight routes for passengers to take, the company’s co-founder Derrick Xiong told CNBC on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> That could take place either this year or in 2020, Xiong said.
> 
> If that happens, China would be the first country to carry out such a program where passengers are able to travel in autonomous flying vehicles. Other places like Dubai are also looking into it, carrying out tests, but have not announced programs that resemble Guangzhou’s.
> 
> Ehang is not the only company pushing forth autonomous drones. Both Airbus and Boeing have tested their own versions of this technology in the past two years, while German startup Lilium is another player in the game.
> 
> For many of these companies, their vision is a world full of flying taxis that are able to provide a new form of urban transport, particularly in areas where traffic is a problem.
> 
> *Roadblocks ahead*
> Before such flying vehicles can take off, however, there are a number of challenges, from needing new infrastructure to regulatory concerns, to convincing passengers that the technology is safe.
> 
> 
> For a start, Ehang will be working with the authorities in Guangzhou to build up infrastructure like landing and take off pads, according to Xiong. The company was recently picked by the Civil Aviation Administration of China as the country’s first company to start a pilot program for the development of autonomous passenger drones.
> 
> The startup is also working with Chinese regulators to develop an updated set of regulations to account for this new technology, as existing laws are lacking on this front.
> 
> “We are seeing so much positive changes in the past several years,” Xiong said. “When we started from … year 2016 ... nobody even know what is this all about. So earlier this year we have this official approval from China Civil Aviation Administration basically allowing us to have this pilot program … because we are ... working together ... to build up the standard.”
> 
> But Ehang will also need to convince consumers that the flights will be completely safe. It claims that it has conducted over 2,000 test flights inside and outside of China in various weather conditions, and is confident of the safety standards.
> 
> “So we are confident to say it’s safe because you know from the ... the original design of this aircraft, its safer than most traditional aircraft. Because we have 16 propellers, 16 motors and we have this super efficient safety power redundancy system, meaning even if you … lost the motors or even several motors you’re still fine,” Xiong said.
> 
> “Secondly, we have been working on this for many many years and we have … enough testing data … to prove this is a safe technology,” he said.



Six or eight rotors needed to be safe. Six rotors has 2-3 redundancy, eight rotors has 3-5 redundancy.


----------



## 055_destroyer

Ryan said:


> Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184
> 
> *China could be the first in the world to start regular flights on pilotless passenger drones*
> PUBLISHED WED, AUG 28 20193:34 AM EDT Arjun Kharpal
> 
> Chinese startup Ehang said it could start flights this year or next for passengers on its autonomous drones.
> The company is working with the government in Guangzhou to come up with three or four regular flight routes.
> If it happens, China could be the first country in the world for such a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184 carrying one passenger flies into the air in Guangzhou, China.
> Southern Metropolis Daily | Visual China Group | Getty Images
> 
> Chinese startup Ehang says its autonomous passenger drones could soon be flying in the skies of China’s biggest cities, making the country one of the first in the world to roll out such a project.
> 
> Ehang announced a pilot project with the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou, in which it plans to set up three or four regular flight routes for passengers to take, the company’s co-founder Derrick Xiong told CNBC on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> That could take place either this year or in 2020, Xiong said.
> 
> If that happens, China would be the first country to carry out such a program where passengers are able to travel in autonomous flying vehicles. Other places like Dubai are also looking into it, carrying out tests, but have not announced programs that resemble Guangzhou’s.
> 
> Ehang is not the only company pushing forth autonomous drones. Both Airbus and Boeing have tested their own versions of this technology in the past two years, while German startup Lilium is another player in the game.
> 
> For many of these companies, their vision is a world full of flying taxis that are able to provide a new form of urban transport, particularly in areas where traffic is a problem.
> 
> *Roadblocks ahead*
> Before such flying vehicles can take off, however, there are a number of challenges, from needing new infrastructure to regulatory concerns, to convincing passengers that the technology is safe.
> 
> 
> For a start, Ehang will be working with the authorities in Guangzhou to build up infrastructure like landing and take off pads, according to Xiong. The company was recently picked by the Civil Aviation Administration of China as the country’s first company to start a pilot program for the development of autonomous passenger drones.
> 
> The startup is also working with Chinese regulators to develop an updated set of regulations to account for this new technology, as existing laws are lacking on this front.
> 
> “We are seeing so much positive changes in the past several years,” Xiong said. “When we started from … year 2016 ... nobody even know what is this all about. So earlier this year we have this official approval from China Civil Aviation Administration basically allowing us to have this pilot program … because we are ... working together ... to build up the standard.”
> 
> But Ehang will also need to convince consumers that the flights will be completely safe. It claims that it has conducted over 2,000 test flights inside and outside of China in various weather conditions, and is confident of the safety standards.
> 
> “So we are confident to say it’s safe because you know from the ... the original design of this aircraft, its safer than most traditional aircraft. Because we have 16 propellers, 16 motors and we have this super efficient safety power redundancy system, meaning even if you … lost the motors or even several motors you’re still fine,” Xiong said.
> 
> “Secondly, we have been working on this for many many years and we have … enough testing data … to prove this is a safe technology,” he said.



I guess UAE chicken out after bragging so much being the first country to implement autonomous passenger carry drone pilot program.


----------



## Ryan

viva_zhao said:


> Six or eight rotors needed to be safe. Six rotors has 2-3 redundancy, eight rotors has 3-5 redundancy.


Even though the picture in the report shows only 8 propellers + 8 rotors, the report said as below that it had 16 propellers + 16 rotors:


> “So we are confident to say it’s safe because you know from the ... the original design of this aircraft, its safer than most traditional aircraft. Because we have *16 propellers, 16 motors* and we have this super efficient safety power redundancy system, meaning even if you … lost the motors or even several motors you’re still fine,” Xiong said.


in this video, it demos the 16 propellers working together:





*EHang AAV Manned Flight Tests ｜ Urban Air Mobility ｜ EHang*





*EHang AAV's first public "drone taxi" demonstration of passenger flight in Vienna ｜ EHang*





Other videos about EHang:
*Top 10 Passenger Drones Available in 2018*




What a crazy compilation! 10 Mindblowing Flying Vehiles that actually exist and are available in 2018! Enjoy and SUBSCRIBE for more amazing videos!
Top 5 DIY Flying Personal Vehicles 2018: https://youtu.be/lcRB_x7Rlkc
00:00 - Passenger Drone: the most Advanced Manned Autonomous VTOL for On Demand Aviation and Personal Use http://passengerdrone.com
01:25 - Scorpion 3: like an ordinary motorcycle, but it can fly https://www.hoversurf.com/scorpion-3
02:20 - Ehang 184: autonomous aerial vehicle http://www.ehang.com/ehang184
03:40 - Aero X hoverbike: an aircraft created by Aerofex http://aerofex.com
06:40 - Lilium Jet: the world's first all-electric VTOL jet https://lilium.com
08:15 - Aeromobil 4.0: a unique combination of car and airplane, a truly flying car https://www.aeromobil.com
11:12 - Volocopter: the the first manned, fully electric and safe VTOLs in the world https://www.volocopter.com/en
12:45 - AgustaWestland Project Zero: a hybrid tiltrotor/fan-in-wing aircraft http://bit.ly/2ETb6Ab 
15:17 - Larry Page's New Flying Motorcycle
16:20 - Dubai's RTA

*EHang Egret’s 1374 drones dancing over the City Wall of Xi’an, achieving the Guinness World Records*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

Ryan said:


> Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184
> 
> *China could be the first in the world to start regular flights on pilotless passenger drones*
> PUBLISHED WED, AUG 28 20193:34 AM EDT Arjun Kharpal
> 
> Chinese startup Ehang said it could start flights this year or next for passengers on its autonomous drones.
> The company is working with the government in Guangzhou to come up with three or four regular flight routes.
> If it happens, China could be the first country in the world for such a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese-made passenger drone Ehang 184 carrying one passenger flies into the air in Guangzhou, China.
> Southern Metropolis Daily | Visual China Group | Getty Images
> 
> Chinese startup Ehang says its autonomous passenger drones could soon be flying in the skies of China’s biggest cities, making the country one of the first in the world to roll out such a project.
> 
> Ehang announced a pilot project with the southern Chinese city of Guangzhou, in which it plans to set up three or four regular flight routes for passengers to take, the company’s co-founder Derrick Xiong told CNBC on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> That could take place either this year or in 2020, Xiong said.
> 
> If that happens, China would be the first country to carry out such a program where passengers are able to travel in autonomous flying vehicles. Other places like Dubai are also looking into it, carrying out tests, but have not announced programs that resemble Guangzhou’s.
> 
> Ehang is not the only company pushing forth autonomous drones. Both Airbus and Boeing have tested their own versions of this technology in the past two years, while German startup Lilium is another player in the game.
> 
> For many of these companies, their vision is a world full of flying taxis that are able to provide a new form of urban transport, particularly in areas where traffic is a problem.
> 
> *Roadblocks ahead*
> Before such flying vehicles can take off, however, there are a number of challenges, from needing new infrastructure to regulatory concerns, to convincing passengers that the technology is safe.
> 
> 
> For a start, Ehang will be working with the authorities in Guangzhou to build up infrastructure like landing and take off pads, according to Xiong. The company was recently picked by the Civil Aviation Administration of China as the country’s first company to start a pilot program for the development of autonomous passenger drones.
> 
> The startup is also working with Chinese regulators to develop an updated set of regulations to account for this new technology, as existing laws are lacking on this front.
> 
> “We are seeing so much positive changes in the past several years,” Xiong said. “When we started from … year 2016 ... nobody even know what is this all about. So earlier this year we have this official approval from China Civil Aviation Administration basically allowing us to have this pilot program … because we are ... working together ... to build up the standard.”
> 
> But Ehang will also need to convince consumers that the flights will be completely safe. It claims that it has conducted over 2,000 test flights inside and outside of China in various weather conditions, and is confident of the safety standards.
> 
> “So we are confident to say it’s safe because you know from the ... the original design of this aircraft, its safer than most traditional aircraft. Because we have 16 propellers, 16 motors and we have this super efficient safety power redundancy system, meaning even if you … lost the motors or even several motors you’re still fine,” Xiong said.
> 
> “Secondly, we have been working on this for many many years and we have … enough testing data … to prove this is a safe technology,” he said.


The one in the video looks a little bit different though.
Ehang's website doesn't even provide specs for this drone.


----------



## casual

bahadur999 said:


> The one in the video looks a little bit different though.
> Ehang's website doesn't even provide specs for this drone.


the one in the video is Ehang 216, 2 seater version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1183308411611467776
CH-804D from CASC's Chinese Academy of Aerospace and Aerodynamics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

Chinese scientists are trying to develop drones that can fly without the help of a satellite




Photo: AP

Scientists and engineers in southern China say they have developed technology that will allow drones to navigate accurately without satellite guidance.
Most unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) rely on systems such as China’s BeiDou or America’s GPS to find their way around, but signals can be jammed or weakened.
Military drones can be equipped with terrain-contour matching software and guidance systems such as gyroscopes to watch their speed and direction and use that information to work out their position from point of take-off.
But these systems are too bulky, complex and expensive for commercial drones. At the Shenzhen Institutes of Advanced Technology in Guangdong province, Professor Zhou Yimin and her colleagues think they have a simple solution to a weighty problem.

They developed software that can fix an object on the ground, such as a tree, from a series of images taken by a video camera aboard the drone. The data is combined with the readings from the UAV’s movement sensors and a flight path coordinated.
According to a patent filed by Zhou’s team in July, the system had to overcome a problem – an industry standard camera takes 30 frames per second, far more than the computer aboard a typical drone can process.

To solve the problem, Zhou allowed the computer to “cherry-pick” the photos it used for ground reference. She wrote an algorithm that would quickly look over the images and single out those with helpful landmarks.
This could also mean that the tree could be blurred by motion or blocked from view by a building. But the drone would fly on and its sensors would correct its course when observations resumed.
Zhou could not be reached for comment on her team’s findings.
On Monday, a scientist at the institute in Shenzhen – home to some of the world’s biggest drone producers – confirmed the development but would not talk about the accuracy and effective range of the system because of its possible military sensitivity.





Engineers are seeking alternatives to satellite navigation for commercial drones. Photo: Nvidia

Professor Zhao Long, digital navigation centre director with the Beijing University of Aeronautics and Astronautics, said it was becoming possible for small drones to fly without satellite help thanks to the maturity of alternative technology and the falling cost of hardware.
US-based company Nvidia launched a similar project in 2017, while this year Everdrone, a Swedish company, completed the first autonomous journey between two hospitals in Gothenburg using a UAV with limited GPS help.
“But there are still some environments in which they [drones] cannot fly,” Zhao said.
This may including night-time flights where UAV cameras struggle to find reference points.

Out-of-the-box commercial drones using GPS, BeiDou, Europe’s Galileo or Russia’s Glonnas receivers will not navigate in no-fly zones near sensitive facilities such as airports and government buildings.
But governments and armed forces were already preparing for GPS-free drones, Zhao said.
The latest anti-drone systems consist not only of a device to jam satellite signals, but also have low-frequency sound monitors, highly sensitive radar and powerful lasers to locate and destroy intruders.
“[So] I don’t see a reason why alternative guidance technology should be barred from civilian [use],” Zhao said.

_This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as: new drone navigation system may rival GPS_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业成都所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Unmanned helicopter program nets first prize in collegiate competition*
By Ma Zhenhuan in Hangzhou | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-16 10:04















An unmanned helicopter program from a Tsinghua University team was awarded first prize at the 5th China College Students "Internet Plus" Innovation and Entrepreneurship Competition in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, which was held from Saturday to Tuesday.

Once in production, this kind of helicopter can be widely applied in sectors such as firefighting and emergency rescue, according to Li Jingyang, leader of the team.

The second prize was awarded to a team from Zhejiang University, and the university also shared the third prize with a team from the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology of Indonesia and Zhejiang University of Technology.

Riding high on the goals and undertakings outlined in the nation's call to boost innovation and entrepreneurship, this year's gala, which gathered the cleverest brains from Chinese university campuses, lured 4.57 million students from across the nation to showcase their ideas in advanced fields such as artificial intelligence, virtual reality and new materials.

The myriad research findings have the potential to be transferred from laboratories to the business sector.

Zhou Hongyi, CEO of 360 Security Technology and also a member of the jury, showed an appreciation for the student participants.

Zhou said investors and incubators could help them improve their business models and inventions to make them viable and successful in the business community.

The competition was initiated by 12 ministries, including the Ministry of Education, to echo the instructions of the State Council on deepening the innovation and entrepreneurship education reform in Chinese colleges and universities.

The event has been held for five consecutive years. So far, 9.47 million students and 2.28 million teams have participated in the competition since its inception.

"The competition has helped create a real Chinese model for innovation and entrepreneurship education among higher education institutions in China," Wu Yan, director of the Department of Higher Education at the Ministry of Education, said at a news briefing on Thursday.

He added that the event has helped incubate a group of high-quality projects, giving intellectual support for the construction of an innovation-driven country.

Qin Jirong and Ye Shuning contributed to this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *Unmanned helicopter program nets first prize in collegiate competition*
> By Ma Zhenhuan in Hangzhou | China Daily | Updated: 2019-10-16 10:04
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unmanned helicopter program from a Tsinghua University team was awarded first prize at the 5th China College Students "Internet Plus" Innovation and Entrepreneurship Competition in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province, which was held from Saturday to Tuesday.
> 
> Once in production, this kind of helicopter can be widely applied in sectors such as firefighting and emergency rescue, according to Li Jingyang, leader of the team.
> 
> The second prize was awarded to a team from Zhejiang University, and the university also shared the third prize with a team from the Sepuluh Nopember Institute of Technology of Indonesia and Zhejiang University of Technology.
> 
> Riding high on the goals and undertakings outlined in the nation's call to boost innovation and entrepreneurship, this year's gala, which gathered the cleverest brains from Chinese university campuses, lured 4.57 million students from across the nation to showcase their ideas in advanced fields such as artificial intelligence, virtual reality and new materials.
> 
> The myriad research findings have the potential to be transferred from laboratories to the business sector.
> 
> Zhou Hongyi, CEO of 360 Security Technology and also a member of the jury, showed an appreciation for the student participants.
> 
> Zhou said investors and incubators could help them improve their business models and inventions to make them viable and successful in the business community.
> 
> The competition was initiated by 12 ministries, including the Ministry of Education, to echo the instructions of the State Council on deepening the innovation and entrepreneurship education reform in Chinese colleges and universities.
> 
> The event has been held for five consecutive years. So far, 9.47 million students and 2.28 million teams have participated in the competition since its inception.
> 
> "The competition has helped create a real Chinese model for innovation and entrepreneurship education among higher education institutions in China," Wu Yan, director of the Department of Higher Education at the Ministry of Education, said at a news briefing on Thursday.
> 
> He added that the event has helped incubate a group of high-quality projects, giving intellectual support for the construction of an innovation-driven country.
> 
> Qin Jirong and Ye Shuning contributed to this story.


I assume they refer to the blue one.
The second one, JZ-60D, is an armed unmanned helicopter but i could not find any info about it.


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> I assume they refer to the blue one.
> The second one, JZ-60D, is an armed unmanned helicopter but i could not find any info about it.


They were both made by a Tsinghua start-up,



that specialize in intermeshing rotor helicopters.

The arm is probably fire-fighting rocket,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*AVIC strives to promote surveillance, strike drones*
By Zhao Lei and Liu Mingtai in Changchun | China Daily Global | Updated: 2019-10-21 09:34
















Wing Loong I drone is displayed at an air show in Zhuhai, Guangdong province. [Photo by Chen Haoqing/For China Daily]

Aviation Industry Corp of China, a State-owned aircraft conglomerate, is renowned for the variety of unmanned military aircraft it produces.

The company's Wing Loong family is a popular brand of armed drone in the international arms market. At least 100 Wing Loong I units have been delivered to foreign users, with Serbia reported to be the newest buyer of the lethal weapon. The Wing Loong II has also garnered at least one foreign contract, which AVIC described as being "very big".

Now the industry giant is striving to promote its Harrier-and Cloud Shadow-series reconnaissance/strike drones in the domestic and international markets.

AVIC brought scale models of the Harrier I, II and III as well as Cloud Shadow drones to a five-day open house event, hosted by the People's Liberation Army Air Force in Changchun, Jilin province, which began on Thursday.

The event celebrates the Air Force's 70th birthday, which will fall on Nov 11.

Developed and built by AVIC's Guizhou Aircraft Corp, the Harrier I is ready for mass production and sale, while the Harrier II and III are still undergoing testing at Guizhou Aircraft.

AVIC said the Harrier I has a maximum takeoff weight of 700 kilograms and can carry up to 100 kg of reconnaissance devices to reconnoiter battlefield situations or assess airstrike outcomes. It can stay airborne for 16 hours.

The Harrier II, which made its maiden flight in July last year, has a maximum takeoff weight of 1.28 metric tons, including 400 kg of missiles, bombs or reconnaissance equipment. It can operate as long as 32 hours in a single flight.

The latest and largest model in the series, Harrier III, features a delta-wing structure with a maximum takeoff weight of 2 tons. The aircraft is capable of carrying 700 kg of weapons and instruments and undertaking a 24-hour operation. It can also be modified to be deployed on ships.

AVIC said all the Harrier models can be adapted to execute civilian operations such as geological surveys, monitoring forest fires and smuggling surveillance.

The Cloud Shadow, developed by AVIC's Chengdu Aircraft Industry for overseas markets, has a maximum takeoff weight of 3 tons and a top speed of 620 kilometers per hour. It can carry more than 400 kg of missiles, rockets and bombs, according to information published by AVIC.

Wang Yanan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said AVIC seems eager to offer more options to potential buyers seeking multipurpose drones at affordable prices.

"Chinese military drones have gained a good reputation in overseas markets thanks to their reliable capabilities and combat-proven performance, and this will definitely help AVIC promote those new types to its target clients," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

JSCh said:


> *AVIC strives to promote surveillance, strike drones*
> By Zhao Lei and Liu Mingtai in Changchun | China Daily Global | Updated: 2019-10-21 09:34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wing Loong I drone is displayed at an air show in Zhuhai, Guangdong province. [Photo by Chen Haoqing/For China Daily]
> 
> Aviation Industry Corp of China, a State-owned aircraft conglomerate, is renowned for the variety of unmanned military aircraft it produces.
> 
> The company's Wing Loong family is a popular brand of armed drone in the international arms market. At least 100 Wing Loong I units have been delivered to foreign users, with Serbia reported to be the newest buyer of the lethal weapon. The Wing Loong II has also garnered at least one foreign contract, which AVIC described as being "very big".
> 
> Now the industry giant is striving to promote its Harrier-and Cloud Shadow-series reconnaissance/strike drones in the domestic and international markets.
> 
> AVIC brought scale models of the Harrier I, II and III as well as Cloud Shadow drones to a five-day open house event, hosted by the People's Liberation Army Air Force in Changchun, Jilin province, which began on Thursday.
> 
> The event celebrates the Air Force's 70th birthday, which will fall on Nov 11.
> 
> Developed and built by AVIC's Guizhou Aircraft Corp, the Harrier I is ready for mass production and sale, while the Harrier II and III are still undergoing testing at Guizhou Aircraft.
> 
> AVIC said the Harrier I has a maximum takeoff weight of 700 kilograms and can carry up to 100 kg of reconnaissance devices to reconnoiter battlefield situations or assess airstrike outcomes. It can stay airborne for 16 hours.
> 
> The Harrier II, which made its maiden flight in July last year, has a maximum takeoff weight of 1.28 metric tons, including 400 kg of missiles, bombs or reconnaissance equipment. It can operate as long as 32 hours in a single flight.
> 
> The latest and largest model in the series, Harrier III, features a delta-wing structure with a maximum takeoff weight of 2 tons. The aircraft is capable of carrying 700 kg of weapons and instruments and undertaking a 24-hour operation. It can also be modified to be deployed on ships.
> 
> AVIC said all the Harrier models can be adapted to execute civilian operations such as geological surveys, monitoring forest fires and smuggling surveillance.
> 
> The Cloud Shadow, developed by AVIC's Chengdu Aircraft Industry for overseas markets, has a maximum takeoff weight of 3 tons and a top speed of 620 kilometers per hour. It can carry more than 400 kg of missiles, rockets and bombs, according to information published by AVIC.
> 
> Wang Yanan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said AVIC seems eager to offer more options to potential buyers seeking multipurpose drones at affordable prices.
> 
> "Chinese military drones have gained a good reputation in overseas markets thanks to their reliable capabilities and combat-proven performance, and this will definitely help AVIC promote those new types to its target clients," he said.


Few interesting notes:
Harrier is a new name (in English) of what was previously called Air Sniper or Sparrow-Hawk.
I never heard of Harrier I and III but only Harrier II which was told (in the past) to have an endurance of only 16 hours (and not 32 as mentioned here).

Is there an image of Harrier I and III online?

Secondly, GAIC UAV means it is still developed by 611 RI or something else?


----------



## JSCh

bahadur999 said:


> Few interesting notes:
> Harrier is a new name (in English) of what was previously called Air Sniper or Sparrow-Hawk.
> I never heard of Harrier I and III but only Harrier II which was told (in the past) to have an endurance of only 16 hours (and not 32 as mentioned here).
> 
> Is there an image of Harrier I and III online?
> 
> Secondly, GAIC UAV means it is still developed by 611 RI or something else?


Just search this particular thread for "harrier", and I have no idea to the answer of second question.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

XYB-100







Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

*UAVs take to the skies to monitor fog conditions*
By He Qi in Shanghai | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-10-21 10:59

















An unmanned aerial vehicle being used for meteorological observation in Wuxi, Jiangsu province. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]
Jiangsu province has set up five unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) meteorological observation sites to further study fog generation and dissipation, according to the country's national meteorological authority.

The UAVs, which can cover more than 3,000 meters over 45 minutes, are designed to withstand winds with a speed up to 17.1 meters per second. So far, the UAVs have undertaken more than 1,000 flights and have been used for meteorological operations, scientific research, disaster prevention and mitigation.

The application of UAVs in meteorological operations is part of the country's efforts to strengthen regional meteorological support in the Yangtze River Delta and improve its capabilities for disaster prevention and mitigation so as to support of the regional integration of the area.

According to the newly drafted meteorological support plan, the Yangtze River Delta region will establish a new system to aid the integrated development of meteorological services, form a new model of high-quality coordinated development of regional meteorology, and take the lead in building a meteorological development demonstration area that executes the new development concept by 2025.

Meteorological monitoring stations have also been set up to monitor and forecast extreme weather conditions on highways and scenic spots in neighboring regions. In Wuxi, Jiangsu province, for example, five traffic meteorological monitoring stations have been set up to collect data related to eight meteorological elements as part of efforts to monitor and forecast accidents.

Meanwhile, the Jixi meteorological department in Anhui Province has built a monitoring station at a scenic spot, while more than 400 meteorological, climate and environmental monitoring stations with a monitoring grid of about seven kilometers have also been set up in Lishui, Zhejiang Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

CH-4







Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

FL-2







Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国电科 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 585900
> View attachment 585901
> View attachment 585902
> 
> Via @中国电科 from Weixin


Did the video unveil this one's name?


----------



## onebyone

The drone will be the first delivery in a US$22.2 million contract Rainbow UAV Technology and the National Geomatics Center of China concluded in November. Credit: VCG.

*Taizhou built Rainbow-4 passes first test flight*
UAV Technology’s Taizhou facility in Zhegiang will boost production capacity as China closes gap with US



UAV Technology’s Rainbow-4 drone completed an important test flight in a sign the construction of the large and medium-sized civil drone plant in Taizhou, Zhegiang province has concluded its gearing-up phase, Yicai Global reported.

The first domestically-developed Rainbow-4 drone was successfully assembled at the base and delivered after the test flight to Taizhou Airport.

The maiden flight lasted 48 minutes and covered 95 kilometers, which met the aircraft’s design requirements, Aerospace CH UAV, the parent company, said in a statement.

The drone will be the first delivery in a contract Rainbow UAV Technology and National Geomatics Center of China concluded in November, which has a value of 157 million yuan (US$22.2 million) and which includes seven emergency mapping drones, per the statement.

The Taizhou facility, which will complete equipment commissioning and start trial production by the end of this year, will boost the company’s medium and large drone production capacity, per the statement, which offered no further details.

Aerospace CH (Caihong) UAV is one of the few Chinese companies that has mastered large and medium sized civil drone technologies and translated these into production. The company showcased its CH series military drones at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai last year.

The firm changed its name from Nanyang Technology to its current one in December.

Equipped with satellite control and improved electronic payloads, the drone is capable of precisely striking a targeted area with a margin of error of less than 1.5 meters, sources say.

China has found success in producing both strike-capable systems and systems for intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) missions, China Power reported.

A 2018 US Department of Defense report noted that the People’s Liberation Army Air Force “is closing the gap with the US Air Force across a spectrum of capabilities, gradually eroding longstanding US technical advantages.”

The report also stated that the “PLAAF continues to modernize with the delivery of indigenous manned aircraft and a wide range of UAVs.”

Its world-leading Wing Loong and Caihong series have become popular exports to militaries around the globe, particularly to the Middle East and North Africa.

Its fleet of reconnaissance drones includes the High Altitude Long Endurance Soaring Dragon and Cloud Shadow, the report said.

While there are no reports of the Chinese military carrying out drone strikes, Beijing has utilized drones in a number of non-combat scenarios.

Following the 2008 Sichuan Earthquake, China used drones to support various humanitarian assistance/disaster relief operations. Chinese law enforcement has also employed drones to conduct surveillance operations in Xinjiang, the China Power report said.

In October 2017, China carried out a test flight of an amphibious drone that could potentially ferry supplies to military installations in the South China Sea.

More recently, In September 2019, China’s Ministry of Natural Resources deployed a network of drones to the South China Sea to surveil and establish a drone communication system of air and land-based UAVs.

https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/10/article/uav-techs-rainbow-4-passes-first-test-flight/


----------



## bahadur999

onebyone said:


> The drone will be the first delivery in a US$22.2 million contract Rainbow UAV Technology and the National Geomatics Center of China concluded in November. Credit: VCG.
> 
> *Taizhou built Rainbow-4 passes first test flight*
> UAV Technology’s Taizhou facility in Zhegiang will boost production capacity as China closes gap with US
> 
> 
> 
> UAV Technology’s Rainbow-4 drone completed an important test flight in a sign the construction of the large and medium-sized civil drone plant in Taizhou, Zhegiang province has concluded its gearing-up phase, Yicai Global reported.
> 
> The first domestically-developed Rainbow-4 drone was successfully assembled at the base and delivered after the test flight to Taizhou Airport.
> 
> The maiden flight lasted 48 minutes and covered 95 kilometers, which met the aircraft’s design requirements, Aerospace CH UAV, the parent company, said in a statement.
> 
> The drone will be the first delivery in a contract Rainbow UAV Technology and National Geomatics Center of China concluded in November, which has a value of 157 million yuan (US$22.2 million) and which includes seven emergency mapping drones, per the statement.
> 
> The Taizhou facility, which will complete equipment commissioning and start trial production by the end of this year, will boost the company’s medium and large drone production capacity, per the statement, which offered no further details.
> 
> Aerospace CH (Caihong) UAV is one of the few Chinese companies that has mastered large and medium sized civil drone technologies and translated these into production. The company showcased its CH series military drones at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai last year.
> 
> The firm changed its name from Nanyang Technology to its current one in December.
> 
> Equipped with satellite control and improved electronic payloads, the drone is capable of precisely striking a targeted area with a margin of error of less than 1.5 meters, sources say.
> 
> China has found success in producing both strike-capable systems and systems for intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) missions, China Power reported.
> 
> A 2018 US Department of Defense report noted that the People’s Liberation Army Air Force “is closing the gap with the US Air Force across a spectrum of capabilities, gradually eroding longstanding US technical advantages.”
> 
> The report also stated that the “PLAAF continues to modernize with the delivery of indigenous manned aircraft and a wide range of UAVs.”
> 
> Its world-leading Wing Loong and Caihong series have become popular exports to militaries around the globe, particularly to the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> Its fleet of reconnaissance drones includes the High Altitude Long Endurance Soaring Dragon and Cloud Shadow, the report said.
> 
> While there are no reports of the Chinese military carrying out drone strikes, Beijing has utilized drones in a number of non-combat scenarios.
> 
> Following the 2008 Sichuan Earthquake, China used drones to support various humanitarian assistance/disaster relief operations. Chinese law enforcement has also employed drones to conduct surveillance operations in Xinjiang, the China Power report said.
> 
> In October 2017, China carried out a test flight of an amphibious drone that could potentially ferry supplies to military installations in the South China Sea.
> 
> More recently, In September 2019, China’s Ministry of Natural Resources deployed a network of drones to the South China Sea to surveil and establish a drone communication system of air and land-based UAVs.
> 
> https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/10/article/uav-techs-rainbow-4-passes-first-test-flight/


So Taizhou facility belongs to Aerospace CH (Caihong) UAV? I though CAAA is responsible for these...
Anyway, their website (http://en.nykj.cc/) doesn't work.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Processing unit for swarm intelligence systems introduced in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-22 17:02:46|Editor: Li Xia

BEIJING, Oct. 22 (Xinhua) -- China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC) introduced a multifunction processing unit for swarm intelligence systems on Tuesday.

The processing unit, which can act like a brain for unmanned systems with artificial intelligence technologies, was unveiled at the 6th World Internet Conference held in the river town of Wuzhen in east China's Zhejiang Province.

According to the CETC, based on swarm intelligence algorithms and dynamic networking protocols, the processing unit features flight control, mission planning, intelligence decision-making and dynamic networking, integrating the flight control system and the measurement and control system of traditional drones.

The processing unit has been installed on some drone swarms and is expected to be applied in unmanned cars, boats and robots with swarm intelligence.

Zhao Yanjie, an unmanned system expert at the CETC, said the modern unmanned systems cluster works as a "network plus node."

With electromagnetic, optical, acoustic and other sensors installed, the drones can monitor, search and track, holding wide application prospects in fields like natural disaster management, environmental protection and emergency response, he said.

The CETC launched a swarm of 200 fixed-wing unmanned aerial vehicles in November 2017.

A swarm is a group of unmanned vehicles driven by artificial intelligence. Swarming drones, for instance, communicate with each other while in flight, and can respond to changing conditions autonomously.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China develops flying wing-designed stealth transport drone*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/27 17:29:10




Model of the FL-2 long range multipurpose high-subsonic transport drone on display at a military-civilian equipment and technology expo in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi Province, in 2019. Photo: screenshot of WeChat account of Ordnance Industry Science Technology

A Chinese company recently showcased an in-development stealth transport drone that features a hybrid of conventional and flying wing design, which could represent a trend for future large transport planes, analysts said on Sunday.

Developed by Zhong Tian Guide Control Technology Co Ltd, the FL-2 stealth transport drone went on display at a recent military-civilian equipment and technology expo held in Xi'an, Northwest China's Shaanxi Province, Ordnance Industry Science Technology, a Xi'an-based periodical focused on the national defense industry, reported on Thursday.

The aircraft has a flying wing aerodynamic design similar to the US' X-47B drone, but also has a pair of conventional V-shaped vertical tails, according to the report. Its fuselage also seems bulkier than other typical flying wing aircraft like the B-2 bomber.

Using two turbofan engines, the FL-2 has a liftoff weight of 22 tons, a ceiling of 15 kilometers, a cruise speed of 600 to 780 kilometers an hour, a max speed of 900 kilometers an hour, a range of 7,000 kilometers and an endurance of 10 hours, the periodical reported.

Developed as a long range multipurpose high-subsonic unmanned transport platform, the FL-2 has multiple cabins for carrying different types of cargo, or it can carry a single larger object, according to publicly available specifications.

The FL-2 is still in its conceptual design stage, according to the company's website.

Multiple Chinese flying wing aircraft projects have been running for some time and are beginning to yield results, an anonymous military expert told the Global Times on Sunday.

The GJ-11, Sky Hawk and CH-7 are all flying wing stealth drones, but they focus on reconnaissance and attack, the expert said, noting that applying the technology on a transport plane will not be difficult.

Flying wing usually means the plane has lower drag force while flying and has more space within its cabins, giving the aircraft more load capacity, Ordnance Industry Science Technology said.

The FL-2 can carry six tons of cargo, the report said.

Since the problem of flight control, one of the most challenging issues with a flying wing design, has been solved, this design has become a main concept for future large transport planes, it said, noting that the FL-2 could serve as an important technical demonstrator for China's next generation transport plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

October 27, 2019



















Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188856064587919360

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LJ-1










Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

---

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 586730
> View attachment 586731
> 
> Via @兵工科技 from Weixin


Too bad the specs were cut from the pic :/


----------



## Deino

https://www.airliners.net/photo/Untitled/TB001-Twin-Tailed-Scorpion/5748907/L


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

TX-5A







Via www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 509698
> View attachment 509699
> View attachment 509700
> View attachment 509701


航空工业 
57分钟前 来自 专业版微博
【20米翼展太阳能无人验证机实现自主飞行】10月27日，20米翼展太阳能无人验证机在蒲城机场成功实现自主滑行和飞行，这是航空工业一飞院在20米翼展太阳能无人验证机研制领域取得的又一进展。20米翼展太阳能无人验证机成功实现自主滑行和飞行，验证了大展弦比柔性机翼的构型和操纵性能。后续，一飞院将持续开展长航时和高空性能的测试。
该型太阳能无人机具有飞行高度高、滞空时间长、部署灵活、使用便捷、可靠性高、经济性好等特点，可作为大气层内伪卫星使用，执行侦察监视、区域导航、通信中继、一体化预警等任务，其军民用途非常广泛，可与轨道卫星、高空飞艇、常规动力飞机等构成更加完善的信息支援体系。
*Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC)*
57 minutes ago

On October 27th, the 20-meter wingspan solar unmanned test plane successfully achieved autonomous taxing and flight at Pucheng Airport. This is another progress made by AVIC's First Aviation Institute(FAI) in the development of the 20-meter wingspan solar unmanned test plane. The 20-meter wingspan solar unmanned test plane successfully achieved autonomous taxing and flight, and verified the structure and maneuverability of the large aspect ratio flexible wing. In the follow-up, FAI will continue to test long-haul and high-altitude performance.

This type of solar drone has the characteristics of high flying attitude, long endurance, flexible deployment, easy operation, high reliability and economical. It can be used as pseudo-satellite in the atmosphere to perform surveillance & reconnaissance, regional navigation system, communication relay, and integrated early warning and can be widely used by military and civilians, which could form a more complete information support system with orbiting satellites, high-altitude airships, and conventional power aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

看航空 
今天 15:44 来自 360安全浏览器
近日，航空工业直升机所AV500无人直升机在山东海事局小型无人机购置项目中成功中标。据悉，这是我国海事系统第一个公开招标的直升机项目。此次中标，为直升机所AV500无人直升机拓展市场、服务客户创造了重要契机
Today 15:44 
Recently, Avicopter unmanned helicopter - AV500 won the bid in the small drone purchase project of Shandong Maritime Safety Administration. It is reported that this is the first public bidding helicopter project of China's Maritime Safety Administration system. The winning bid has created an important opportunity for the helicopter AV500 unmanned helicopter to expand the market and serve customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

PLAAF's UAV competition in 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 587952
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin




Any info who's getting all these Ch-5s?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ZHANGWENTIAN天天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @河婆Jason007 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Today is a true UAV-day!  


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201534345284116480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201540380992442369

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1201537863374057474

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

What does this mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> What does this mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bogeyman

China tests killer drones for street-to-street urban warfare, plans sales overseas
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/mil...testing-urban-attack-drone-designed-carry-out

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

捣蛋就对 


今天 14:27 来自 Weibo.intl
某基地 这么多无人机 @鼎盛huitong




*Today at 14:27 from Weibo.intl*
So many drones in a certain base

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Deino

JSCh said:


> 捣蛋就对
> 
> 
> 今天 14:27 来自 Weibo.intl
> 某基地 这么多无人机 @鼎盛huitong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today at 14:27 from Weibo.intl*
> So many drones in a certain base




Again my own layman's attempt ... and again as mentioned, corrections are always welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 捣蛋就对
> 
> 
> 今天 14:27 来自 Weibo.intl
> 某基地 这么多无人机 @鼎盛huitong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Today at 14:27 from Weibo.intl*
> So many drones in a certain base


Higher resolution version.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204768423835815937

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists create ‘game-changer’ methanol battery that keeps drone in the air for 12 hours*

Developers of FY-36 say they overcame ‘tons of problems’ to create alcohol-fuelled battery that allows 15kg (33lb)6 drone to fly for up to 12 hours
With 15 test flights under their belt, Chinese team achieve methanol-powered flight before German company

....

Chinese scientists create ‘game-changer’ methanol battery that keeps drone in the air for 12 hours | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209670312444301313Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

#ChinaMobile has launched the first #5G communication product dedicated to #drones, which allows small and medium-sized drones to offer more daily usage at low cost by flying beyond visual line of sight (BVLOS): company






13
11:00 AM - Dec 25, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209670312444301313Global Times✔@globaltimesnews
> 
> #ChinaMobile has launched the first #5G communication product dedicated to #drones, which allows small and medium-sized drones to offer more daily usage at low cost by flying beyond visual line of sight (BVLOS): company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13
> 11:00 AM - Dec 25, 2019




So in theory, we can control drones real time thousands miles away on 5G network?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Dungeness said:


> So in theory, we can control drones real time thousands miles away on 5G network?


Yes, I think that is the idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

A drone operated by PAP Spec-Ops snipers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

onebyone said:


> The drone will be the first delivery in a US$22.2 million contract Rainbow UAV Technology and the National Geomatics Center of China concluded in November. Credit: VCG.
> 
> *Taizhou built Rainbow-4 passes first test flight*
> UAV Technology’s Taizhou facility in Zhegiang will boost production capacity as China closes gap with US
> 
> 
> 
> UAV Technology’s Rainbow-4 drone completed an important test flight in a sign the construction of the large and medium-sized civil drone plant in Taizhou, Zhegiang province has concluded its gearing-up phase, Yicai Global reported.
> 
> The first domestically-developed Rainbow-4 drone was successfully assembled at the base and delivered after the test flight to Taizhou Airport.
> 
> The maiden flight lasted 48 minutes and covered 95 kilometers, which met the aircraft’s design requirements, Aerospace CH UAV, the parent company, said in a statement.
> 
> The drone will be the first delivery in a contract Rainbow UAV Technology and National Geomatics Center of China concluded in November, which has a value of 157 million yuan (US$22.2 million) and which includes seven emergency mapping drones, per the statement.
> 
> The Taizhou facility, which will complete equipment commissioning and start trial production by the end of this year, will boost the company’s medium and large drone production capacity, per the statement, which offered no further details.
> 
> Aerospace CH (Caihong) UAV is one of the few Chinese companies that has mastered large and medium sized civil drone technologies and translated these into production. The company showcased its CH series military drones at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai last year.
> 
> The firm changed its name from Nanyang Technology to its current one in December.
> 
> Equipped with satellite control and improved electronic payloads, the drone is capable of precisely striking a targeted area with a margin of error of less than 1.5 meters, sources say.
> 
> China has found success in producing both strike-capable systems and systems for intelligence, surveillance, and reconnaissance (ISR) missions, China Power reported.
> 
> A 2018 US Department of Defense report noted that the People’s Liberation Army Air Force “is closing the gap with the US Air Force across a spectrum of capabilities, gradually eroding longstanding US technical advantages.”
> 
> The report also stated that the “PLAAF continues to modernize with the delivery of indigenous manned aircraft and a wide range of UAVs.”
> 
> Its world-leading Wing Loong and Caihong series have become popular exports to militaries around the globe, particularly to the Middle East and North Africa.
> 
> Its fleet of reconnaissance drones includes the High Altitude Long Endurance Soaring Dragon and Cloud Shadow, the report said.
> 
> While there are no reports of the Chinese military carrying out drone strikes, Beijing has utilized drones in a number of non-combat scenarios.
> 
> Following the 2008 Sichuan Earthquake, China used drones to support various humanitarian assistance/disaster relief operations. Chinese law enforcement has also employed drones to conduct surveillance operations in Xinjiang, the China Power report said.
> 
> In October 2017, China carried out a test flight of an amphibious drone that could potentially ferry supplies to military installations in the South China Sea.
> 
> More recently, In September 2019, China’s Ministry of Natural Resources deployed a network of drones to the South China Sea to surveil and establish a drone communication system of air and land-based UAVs.
> 
> https://www.asiatimes.com/2019/10/article/uav-techs-rainbow-4-passes-first-test-flight/


*Chinese Firm Plans to Sell 200 Military Drones Yearly With New Plant*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : DEC 30 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Firm Plans to Sell 200 Military Drones Yearly With New Plant
​(Yicai Global) Dec. 30 -- China's Aerospace CH UAV, an affiliate of the country's main space program contractor, has kicked off mass production at its new hometown factory, seeking to deliver 200 medium-sized and large military drones to clients each year.

The first batch of Rainbow CH-4 drones have already been tested and will be delivered to government agencies soon, the Taizhou-based company said in a statement today. Aerospace CH UAV is controlled by an academy whose parent is the China Aerospace Science and Technology.

In late October, the manufacturer finished assembling its first CH-4 at the Taizhou plant as part of the CNY157 million (USD22.4 million) contract with the National Geomatics Center of China regarding seven such types of drones to be used in emergency mapping.

Aerospace CH UAV, one of the few Chinese firms that have embarked on large civil drone manufacturing, showcased its technologies at Zhuhai's 12th China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition last year.

Aerospace CH UAV's share price [SHE:002389] rose 1.2 percent to CNY11.21 (USD1.61) this afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ZHANGWENTIAN天天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Does anyone know where this is and even more what temple this is ?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @草根设计师-CAD from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Does anyone know where this is and even more what temple this is ?




It's the "Menghuan Grand Golden pagoda" 

https://www.google.com/search?q=Men...hrome..69i57.930j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-101











Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @电波震长空XYY from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @贵飞公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## luciferdd

CH-7 UAV

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @DS北风 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 600239
> View attachment 600240
> View attachment 600241
> 
> Via @DS北风 from Weibo



Wait ... this one has now three engines? 

I thought the regular TB001 has only two?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 600239
> View attachment 600240
> View attachment 600241
> 
> Via @DS北风 from Weibo


Look forward for some story to tell us the current shape of TB001 series. I recall it's a High Altitude kind of drone, first introduced two to three years ago, then I don't follow up its progress until seeing these pics again. Yes, from 2 engines to now 3 engines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

samsara said:


> Look forward for some story to tell us the current shape of TB001 series. I recall it's a High Altitude kind of drone, first introduced two to three years ago, then I don't follow up its progress until seeing these pics again. Yes, from 2 engines to now 3 engines







It has made its maiden flight on January 16, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 600307
> 
> It has made its maiden flight on January 16, 2020.


Not on January 16, 2019.


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> Not on Juanary 16, 2019.



This three-engined variant is flying since one year??


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> This three-engined variant is flying since one year??


No. It is my fault. I should type "2020", but "2019" came out naturally...


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> No. It is my fault. I should type "2020", but "2019" came out naturally...




Oh, my fault ... didn't notice,m You already edited.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 600307
> 
> It has made its maiden flight on January 16, 2020.


Video:https://m.weibo.cn/2050309667/4461406138787001

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World's first large, three-engine drone takes to sky*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/1/19 17:51:13



Developed by Chengdu-based Tengden Technology Co, the world's first large, three-engine utility drone makes its first flight in Southwest China on January 16. Photo: CNS photo

Independently developed by China, the world's first large, three-engine utility drone recently made its first flight, with experts saying on Sunday that the drone is very reliable and versatile thanks to the extra engine, and can be used in transport and attack missions.

Developed by Chengdu-based Tengden Technology Co, the drone took off and landed on Thursday morning at an airfield in Southwest China, marking its successful maiden flight, Chengdu Daily reported on Friday.

The drone is a three-engine variant of Tengden's twin-engine TB Twin-tailed Scorpion, as this design is a world first for drones, Chengdu Daily said, without introducing the designation of the new variant.

The drone has a width of 20 meters and a length of 11 meters. It is equipped with three piston engines, with one under each wing and one on its tail, enabling it to have a maximum takeoff weight of 3.2 tons and an endurance of 35 hours, according to the report.

The drone has a flight ceiling of 9,500 meters, a max climb rate of 10 meters a second and a top speed of more than 300 kilometers an hour, the report said, noting that it is very adaptable and can be deployed in airfields in plateau areas.

Because the drone uses piston engines, which are low cost but have long lifespans, it is also very cost efficient.

The extra engine makes this new drone more powerful, capable of carrying more payload and taking off at shorter ranges, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Sunday.

This enables the drone to be used for a wider range of purposes, such as logistics and transport, in addition to traditional drone purposes including patrols, reconnaissance and attack, the expert said.

The drone can also be used in areas such as disaster relief, forest firefighting, geographic mapping, meteorological observation and aerial communications relay, chinanews.com reported.

If one or two engines malfunction, the remaining engine should still be enough to allow the drone to fly safely, making it very reliable, the expert said.

The drone will be "put into market in all fronts" in 2021, chinanews.com reported.

China is a top player in drone development, with many state-owned and private companies becoming known globally for high quality drones, such as DJI's civilian-use drones, Aviation Industry Corp of China's Wing Loong drones and China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp's CH (Rainbow) drones.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220633919437049856

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220633919437049856




Here it is:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220677134005522434
http://www.harwar.com/cn/product/h16uav.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

CH-802








CH-902







Via @兵工科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

Who recognize the drone?
*Drones creatively used in rural areas in battle against coronavirus*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/1/31 22:41:00






Photo: Xinhua


Chinese officers in rural areas are creatively using drones to prevent local residents from gathering outside without wearing masks during the nationwide battle against the deadly novel coronavirus.

The coronavirus keeps spreading across the country and has infected 9,810 people, with 213 deaths as of 19:40 on Friday. Chinese experts and officials have warned that counties and villages deserve close attention for disease control and prevention work due to comparatively poor medical facilities and low awareness among residents in these places. 

Officials in counties and villages have reportedly been hanging up slogans and releasing jingles in local dialects suggesting that people stay at home during the epidemic and try to avoid gathering together to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.

Now they have hit upon an innovative measure: using drones to supervise residents and avoiding facing them in person, to prevent the risk of infection.

According to a viral video spread on China's Twitter-like Sina Weibo on Friday, officials in a town in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan Province, spotted some people playing mah-jong in a public place. 

"Playing mah-jong outside is banned during the epidemic. You have been spotted. Stop playing and leave the site as soon as possible," a local official said through a microphone while looking at the screen for a drone. 

"Don't look at the drone, child. Ask your father to leave immediately," the official said to a child who was looking curiously up at the drone beside the mah-jong table.

The innovative usage of drones has cheered up Chinese netizens who have not been able to indulge in outdoor entertainment events this Spring Festival because of the coronavirus. 

The approach is not only creative but also effective, netizens said on Weibo. 

"Good usage of high tech!" one Weibo user said. 

In another video, a policewoman on duty at a crossing in Shuyang county, East China's Jiangsu Province, used a drone to closely monitor whether passengers were wearing masks. 

"The handsome guy who is on the phone, where is your mask? Put it on please," the policewoman said through a loud-speaker. 

"The girls who are eating food while walking, put on your masks please. You can eat when you arrive at home," she said. 

"Please make sure you wear masks when going to public places during this special period," she said. 

Chinese people have been trying to amuse themselves at home during the last week. Some have pretended to go fishing using fish tanks at home, as well as playing badminton and table tennis at home. 

Their creativeness also found expression amid a heavy shortage of masks in the country. People have been using pomelo and orange peel as well as plastic bottles as masks. Some even wear large transparent plastic bags as protection suits in public places to prevent infection, according to pictures spread on social media platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224357891408322560

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bahadur999

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1224357891408322560


I read somewhere that this is the 151st UAV Brigade.


----------



## Deino

bahadur999 said:


> I read somewhere that this is the 151st UAV Brigade.




Could you please take a look wher you read this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科技集团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1231511207955353600

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ZHANGWENTIAN天天 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Sharp Sword image posted!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236252223199305728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1236288994633306114

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

*Chinese military to procure suicide drones*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/3/11 22:13:40





A CH-901 suicide drone developed by China is on display at an exhibition. Photo: Screenshot from China Central Television

The Chinese military is procuring two types of loitering munitions, also known as suicide drones, a genre of weapon that can offer a wide variety of new tactics to the troops, analysts said on Wednesday.

The military is procuring two different types of loitering munitions, according to a statement released on weain.mil.cn, the Chinese military's weapon and equipment procurement website, on Monday.

No further details were given about the procurement, including the specifics on the weapons' performance or number to be purchased, as the procurement is listed as confidential.

This genre of weapon is considered a mixture of a cruise missile and a drone, reported Weihutang, a column on military affairs affiliated with China Central Television, on Tuesday.

After taking off, it can remain in the air for an extended period of time for battlefield reconnaissance and surveillance like a drone, but after locating a target, it can launch a suicide attack like a missile, according to Weihutang.

Some types of suicide drones can return to base for future deployment if they do not find a target, Weihutang said.

Suicide drones can provide a wide variety of tactics, with the most useful being attacking time-sensitive targets, a military expert who asked not to be named told the Global Times on Wednesday.

It can fly to a general area in advance, seek its target while waiting, and attack immediately when it finds the target, the expert said, noting that a missile will need time to launch and travel, which could result in missing the opportunity, and the suicide drone is also cheaper than an armed reconnaissance drone.

Launching the suicide drone in advance also means that the enemy will have a harder time locating where it was launched from, the expert said.

Chinese arms companies have already developed many types of suicide drones, including the CH-901 and WS-43.

The CH-901 is 1.2 meters long, weighs nine kilograms, has a top speed of 150 kilometers an hour, an operation radius of 15 kilometers and an endurance of 120 minutes, while the WS-43 can be launched from a rocket launcher, has a range of 60 kilometers and can then stay above its target for 30 minutes, Chinese aviation news website cannews.com.cn reported in 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 613460
> View attachment 613461
> View attachment 613462
> View attachment 613463
> View attachment 613464
> 
> Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin


Interesting. The "Pathfinder" UAV looks very similar to the Harrier Hawk, also made by AVIC (GAIC).


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615801
> View attachment 615802
> 
> Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo




Is this one of the improved BZK-005?


----------



## HRK

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 615801
> View attachment 615802
> 
> Via @中部战区发布 from Weibo


which UAV ... any new one .... ???


----------



## bahadur999




----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

*1,000 drones light up night sky as Wuhan lifts lockdown*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @万全 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via 浙江卫视 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 627224
> 
> Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo




Any news from this amazing UAV?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 627699
> View attachment 627700
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo




Anyone with an idea what type this is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 627699
> View attachment 627700
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo




Me again ... does anyone have a link to that video?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @云南省自然资源厅 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Well ... again a Chinese UAV surprise: Even if the CAC/611 Cloud Shadow, Wind Shadow or Sky Wing UAV/UCAV is know and was also on display at Zhuhai several times, I've never seen it in service nor with pylons (besides in the static display).

Any idea, what exact type of this UAV/UCAV family this is?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Well ... again a Chinese UAV surprise: Even if the CAC/611 Cloud Shadow, Wind Shadow or Sky Wing UAV/UCAV is know and was also on display at Zhuhai several times, I've never seen it in service nor with pylons (besides in the static display).
> 
> Any idea, what exact type of this UAV/UCAV family this is?
> 
> View attachment 629054


How do we know if It's in PLA service?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> How do we know if It's in PLA service?




Sorry if my tweet was misleading; we don't know and I meant I haven't seen in service and with pylons. Now we know it at least with pylons.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @!北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民陆军 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

AR500
April 23,2020




Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

May 12, 2020













Via @广西自然资源 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> May 12, 2020
> View attachment 632045
> View attachment 632046
> View attachment 632047
> View attachment 632048
> 
> Via @广西自然资源 from Weixin



What organisation uses them?


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> What organisation uses them?


Ministry of Natural Resources

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

AR500C has made its maiden flight on May 20, 2020.
















Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> AR500C has made its maiden flight on May 20, 2020.
> View attachment 634372
> View attachment 634373
> View attachment 634374
> View attachment 634375
> View attachment 634376
> 
> Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin




Is there a reason, why it is called AR500C but on its tail AV500C is written?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1264088675576659970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AR500C has made its maiden flight on May 20, 2020.
> View attachment 634372
> View attachment 634373
> View attachment 634374
> View attachment 634375
> View attachment 634376
> 
> Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin


*China's new unmanned helicopter completes maiden flight in Jiangxi*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> AR500C has made its maiden flight on May 20, 2020.
> View attachment 634372
> View attachment 634373
> View attachment 634374
> View attachment 634375
> View attachment 634376
> 
> Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin



Do we know what type of engine it uses?


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*China’s first plateau-focused unmanned helicopter makes maiden flight*
*News International-French*

International
French
26 MAY 2020

China's first domestically developed unmanned helicopter focused on plateau operations recently made its maiden flight.







China’s first plateau-focused unmanned helicopter makes maiden flight

The AR500C unmanned helicopter, developed by the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), made its maiden flight at an AVIC base in Poyang, East China's Jiangxi Province, in which it conducted several maneuvers including hovering, horizontal and vertical moves, China Central Television (CCTV) reported.

Its main missions include reconnaissance and communication relay, but when equipped with additional devices, it can also run electronic disruption, target indication, fire strike, cargo delivery and nuclear radiation and chemical contamination reconnaissance, according to an AVIC statement.

As China's first unmanned helicopter designed to fly in plateau areas, the AR500C can take off at an elevation of 5,000 meters and has a ceiling of 6,700 meters. It has an endurance of five hours, maximum speed of 170 kilometers an hour and a maximum takeoff weight of 500 kilograms.

Noting the unmanned helicopter can be easily controlled via a keyboard and a screen.Fang Yonghong, technology director at AVIC's helicopter branch, said on CCTV:

"We utilize advanced aerodynamic design for the rotors. Since the power of the engine will drop significantly on plateaus, we use China's most advanced engine."

Highly digitalized and intelligent, it can take off, land and hover automatically and is installed with a number of advanced flight programs for efficient and safe flights, according to Chinese state-media Global Times.

Compared to a traditional fixed-wing drone, a drone helicopter does not require a large airstrip with long runways, making it more flexible to deploy, Chinese air defense expert Fu Qianshao told the Global Times.

The maiden flight of the AR500C marked a significant technological breakthrough in fields such as rotor and engine design, Fu Qianshao said, noting the thin air on plateaus usually makes it difficult for aircraft to fly.

An unmanned helicopter like the AR500C can help in missions in the high elevation border areas if commissioned into the Chinese military in the future, as it can keep a watchful eye on the skies for extended periods and patrol locations that are difficult for infantry troops to reach on foot, analysts said to the Global Times.

AVIC is also developing other types of unmanned helicopters including the AV500 and its armed reconnaissance variant AV500W. Some of them can also reach plateaus, but cannot go as high as the AR500C.

The Chinese military operates the Z-8G, China's first large transport helicopter with a focus on plateau operations. It can take off from 4,500 meters above sea level and has a ceiling of more than 6,000 meters and lift troops and supplies to high-altitude areas.

More information:
WWW.AVIC.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PeacefulWar

This can take off without any airstrip.
I would assume it will be operated by frontline army instead of airforce?


----------



## kris

" As China's first unmanned helicopter designed to fly in plateau areas, the AR500C can take off at an elevation of 5,000 meters and has a ceiling of 6,700 meters. It has an endurance of five hours, maximum speed of 170 kilometers an hour and a maximum takeoff weight of 500 kilograms." 
Ceiling limit is taking sea level as base, according to wikipedia
Lowest point in aksai chin is 4300 metres. So this copter has already significant limited role vis a vis india.the 500 kg takeoff weight also is at sea level..
Hardly of any consequence to india


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.nujiang.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## casual

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 638271
> View attachment 638272
> View attachment 638273
> View attachment 638274
> View attachment 638275
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


wow... they way they censored that makes it look like a giant penis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via 中国航天报

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

CW-15D

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bahadur999

CW07

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*5G unmanned drone applied in firefighting drill in Chongqing, China*
Jun 19, 2020
New China TV

A 5G unmanned firefighting drone makes its debut at a fire drill in Chongqing, China

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China-developed Wing Loong UAV capable of serving emergency communication*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-19 20:41:13|Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, June 19 (Xinhua) -- The universal platform of the China-developed Wing Loong-1 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) has been tested fit for facilitating space-air-ground emergency communication, according to its developer Friday.

The Wing Loong-1 universal platform has successfully passed a series of tests in an airfield in northwest China, said the state-owned plane maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The Wing Loong-1 UAV universal platform was loaded with wireless communication base station equipment, and hovered at an altitude of 3 to 5 km across a radius of 3 km during the tests.

It provided prolonged and stable coverage over 50 square km with continuous mobile signals, a record high domestically for air-to-ground coverage from an airborne base station.

The successful tests proved that the Wing Loong-1 universal platform is fully capable of emergency communication and relay functions when loaded with base station and satellite communication (SATCOM) equipment, said the AVIC.

It also showed that the Wing Loong-1 universal platform is capable of providing space-air-ground emergency communication support amid communication interruptions under emergency conditions.

The Wing Loong series UAVs were developed by the AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (AVIC CADI). They were designed as high-capacity, medium-altitude and long-endurance unmanned vehicles.

The Wing Loong-1 universal platform, China's first all-composite-material multi-role UAV, was jointly developed by AVIC CADI, AVIC Unmanned Aerial System Corporation and multiple Chinese mobile operators.

This UAV platform can provide space-air-ground communications for periods of 35 working hours per unit. It is capable of providing communication services in severe weather and amid harsh conditions.

It can play an important role in emergency communications when ground-based communication facilities are destroyed by fire, earthquakes, floods or other natural disasters or emergency conditions.

Moreover, it is capable of providing communication services in remote and other special areas, with all-weather communications and data transmission.

The design and development of the platform reflects China's pledge to boost the construction of new infrastructure for high-end aviation technologies. It is expected to help strengthen China's aviation emergency-rescue capability, said AVIC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @长安万象 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## mike2000 is back

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 646309
> View attachment 646311
> View attachment 646312
> View attachment 646313
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


Which drone is this ?


----------



## Deino

mike2000 is back said:


> Which drone is this ?




That's a CH-5 (at least the one in front)


----------



## Deino

Finally a clear image of the new rotorcraft UAV (mock up) that is expected to be operated onboard the Type 075 LHD and Type 055 DDG similar to the US MQ-8B. The VTUAV is developed by the 602 Inst. and only known as a mock up.

(Image courtesy of RSDHEKF via Huitong's CMA blog)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @西陆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl

CH 92A arrived in Serbia : 

https://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=209335_144895845_1a.jpg
https://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=216254_227694354_ban_7763_1593859568.JPG
https://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=111781_531286846_ban_7754_1593859567.jpg
https://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=111781_531286846_ban_7850_1593859570.jpg
https://www.mycity-military.com/slika.php?slika=111781_531286846_ban_7783_1593859568.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China tests world's largest cargo drone*
> CGTN
> Published on Oct 16, 2018
> 
> A successful test flight of a large commercial unmanned transport aircraft was conducted in Baotou City, north China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region. The FH-98, developed from China's Yun-5B aircraft, has a maximum take-off weight of 5.25 tons and a maximum payload weight of 1.5 tons, which makes it the largest cargo drone in the world. The plane is capable of reaching a flying altitude of 4,500 meters and a cruising speed of 180 kilometers per hour, and has a maximum range of 1,200 kilometers.






*中国FH 98无人运输机交付首架首飞成功：能短距起降，适合边远地区运输*
Jul 7, 2020


jun wang

7月5日，FH-98无人运输机降落在西北某机场跑道，标志着该型无人机合同交付首架首飞取得成功。 FH-98无人运输机以运-5B为基础平台，具有短距、简易跑道起降能力，可以满足边远城市、山区、海岛等物流配送运输需求。

_*Translation:*_
On July 5, the FH-98 unmanned aerial vehicle landed on the runway of an airport in northwest China, marking the success of the first flight of this type of UAV contract delivery.

The FH-98 unmanned transport aircraft uses Yun-5B as the basic platform, has simple, short-distance runway take-off and landing capabilities, and can meet the needs of logistics transportation in remote cities, mountainous areas, and islands.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

AR500










Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器试验 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 649540
> View attachment 649541
> View attachment 649542
> View attachment 649543
> View attachment 649544
> View attachment 649545
> View attachment 649546
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin



Under Pakistan use

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeacefulWar

Stealth said:


> Under Pakistan use
> 
> View attachment 650433
> View attachment 650434
> View attachment 650435


PAF have much better graphic designers


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


----------



## JSCh

> 中国航天科技集团
> 8分钟前
> 【海洋应用型彩虹-5无人机首次功能验证飞行获成功！】近日，航天科技集团十一院彩虹-5无人机团队赶赴外场开展项目履约，执行密集飞行任务，验证了全系统电磁兼容性、载荷功能和平台性能，为后续应用演示验证奠定了良好基础。


Translation:
*China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation
8 minutes ago*
[Maritime environment CH-5 UAV first functional verification flight was successful! 】Recently, the CH-5 UAV team of the Eleventh Academy of CASC rushed to the field to carry out project compliance, perform intensive flight missions, and verify the electromagnetic compatibility, load function and platform performance of the entire system, laying a good foundation for subsequent application demonstration verification.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南陆一号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zestokryl



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 653166
> 
> Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin


Are those private companies or CASIC's?


----------



## bahadur999



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Drones for emergency surveying, mapping complete test flights in NE China*
Jul 25, 2020
New China TV

Passed with flying colors: Two new drones look set to join China's flood-control arsenal, after completing successful test flights in NE China's Heilongjiang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 657115
> 
> Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin


China has released a video which shows role of GJ 11 Drone. Can you post it here


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289538847294988288

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290326611678711809

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290326611678711809


https://weibo.com/2117508734/JedxwphL8?type=repost
中国气象局
*China Meteorological Administration*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/China_Meteorological_Administration

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Thanks a lot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China completes test of typhoon detection using large drones*
2020-08-04 7:57:38 GMT+8 | cnTechPost




On the afternoon of August 2, during the impact of the third typhoon Sinlaku on Hainan this year, a high-altitude large meteorological detection drone developed by China independently completed a meteorological observation mission of its outer cloud system.





This marks a major breakthrough in this field in China, which is of great significance for typhoon detection, forecasting and warning,the China Meteorological Administration said.

This is an important result of China's high-altitude large unmanned marine integrated meteorological observation experiment (Haiyan Program).




The China Meteorological Administration (CMA) launched the "Haiyan Program" in 2018, selecting the Yilong-10 large UAV and carrying out the test with 12 units including Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group Co.

The Hainan Meteorological Administration strengthened airspace coordination and provided strong meteorological support for the smooth conduct of the test. According to statistics, the typhoon caused about 29.5 billion yuan of economic losses to China every year.

The results of various numerical models proved that sounding data, such as aircraft drop-offs, could significantly improve typhoon forecasting.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

JSCh said:


> *China completes test of typhoon detection using large drones*
> 2020-08-04 7:57:38 GMT+8 | cnTechPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the afternoon of August 2, during the impact of the third typhoon Sinlaku on Hainan this year, a high-altitude large meteorological detection drone developed by China independently completed a meteorological observation mission of its outer cloud system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This marks a major breakthrough in this field in China, which is of great significance for typhoon detection, forecasting and warning,the China Meteorological Administration said.
> 
> This is an important result of China's high-altitude large unmanned marine integrated meteorological observation experiment (Haiyan Program).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The China Meteorological Administration (CMA) launched the "Haiyan Program" in 2018, selecting the Yilong-10 large UAV and carrying out the test with 12 units including Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group Co.
> 
> The Hainan Meteorological Administration strengthened airspace coordination and provided strong meteorological support for the smooth conduct of the test. According to statistics, the typhoon caused about 29.5 billion yuan of economic losses to China every year.
> 
> The results of various numerical models proved that sounding data, such as aircraft drop-offs, could significantly improve typhoon forecasting.



Wow. No doubt UAE will buy these jet powered drones and deploy them to Jufra airbase in Libya where they currently have Wing Loong 2 prop powered drones there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174678131875168256


----------



## JustAnotherPerson

That is a beautiful machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

JustAnotherPerson said:


> That is a beautiful machine.


previously known as Wind shadow


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> previously known as Wind shadow




... and now? 
Seems to be W ong Loong 10? ... now I'm confused.


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> ... and now?
> Seems to be W ong Loong 10? ... now I'm confused.


me too and the way how it is revealed is also interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

*China Achieves Success in Typhoon Observation Test with UAV*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> ... and now?
> Seems to be W ong Loong 10? ... now I'm confused.


According to AVIC, it is "翼龙-10" (Wing Loong-10).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业雷达所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## _NOBODY_

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 659785
> View attachment 659786
> 
> Via @ 彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


What drone is this?


----------



## Figaro



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @人民前线 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293612522424225794

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293764788934385664

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bahadur999

_NOBODY_ said:


> What drone is this?


CH-4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 52051

According to some creditable source in China's military BBS, PLA is very delightful with GJ-11 UAV, it seems that GJ-11 has better range and lower RCS comparing to J-20, and has very good payload and speed, an enlarged and enhanced version is already finish the design, but PLA feel GJ-11 is already fill their needs as an UAV attacker, so not hurry to push the new UAV attacker.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

52051 said:


> According to some creditable source in China's military BBS, PLA is very delightful with GJ-11 UAV, it seems that GJ-11 has better range and lower RCS comparing to J-20, and has very good payload and speed, an enlarged and enhanced version is already finish the design, but PLA feel GJ-11 is already fill their needs as an UAV attacker, so not hurry to push the new UAV attacker.




And still we haven't seen a single image of the real one!


----------



## 52051

Deino said:


> And still we haven't seen a single image of the real one!



Well, besides maybe some satellite image


----------



## Deino

52051 said:


> Well, besides maybe some satellite image




No, I'm in contact with several analysts and neither at the known factory nor at any so far known UAV-test and operational base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Deino said:


> No, I'm in contact with several analysts and neither at the known factory nor at any so far known UAV-test and operational base.


Satellite images of many Chinese flying wing UAVs are already in internet last year.

And have you analyst friends anticipated stuff like DF-17/100/26 or whatever before China show them to the world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @新华视点 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *中国FH 98无人运输机交付首架首飞成功：能短距起降，适合边远地区运输*
> Jul 7, 2020
> 
> 
> jun wang
> 
> 7月5日，FH-98无人运输机降落在西北某机场跑道，标志着该型无人机合同交付首架首飞取得成功。 FH-98无人运输机以运-5B为基础平台，具有短距、简易跑道起降能力，可以满足边远城市、山区、海岛等物流配送运输需求。
> 
> _*Translation:*_
> On July 5, the FH-98 unmanned aerial vehicle landed on the runway of an airport in northwest China, marking the success of the first flight of this type of UAV contract delivery.
> 
> The FH-98 unmanned transport aircraft uses Yun-5B as the basic platform, has simple, short-distance runway take-off and landing capabilities, and can meet the needs of logistics transportation in remote cities, mountainous areas, and islands.


快递杂志
今天 15:24 来自 360安全浏览器
【顺丰大型无人机首次投入业务场景，成功落地内蒙机场！】8月21日上午8点，一架大型无人机出现在西北的上空。这架无人机从宁夏起飞，近一个小时后飞机抵达内蒙古目的地机场。这标志着，顺丰大型无人机基于业务场景下，首次载货飞行取得了圆满成功，这也是国内首次将大型无人机用于物流场景。据了解，当天试运营的大型无人机为顺丰联合航天时代电子研发的FH-98。——最大起飞重量达到5.25吨，是目前国内最大的无人机之一，具有适合货运的大业载和大货舱。FH-98同时具有起降距离短、巡航速度快等优势，可以轻松辐射区域枢纽至周边城市，大幅度提升支线物流效率。此次首飞的机型FH-98，其前身为运五-B运输机。它的最大业载为1.5吨，最大容积量15立方米，飞行高度4500米，最大航程1200公里，起飞与着陆距离最短仅有150米，能够以180千米/小时的巡航速度穿越云际，高效完成运输任务，是当前业载能力居全球前列的国产商业无人机。​*Express Magazine
Today at 15:24 from 360 Safe Browser*
[SF's large drones were put into business for the first time and successfully landed at Inner Mongolia Airport! ]

At 8 o'clock in the morning on August 21, a large drone appeared over the northwest. The drone took off from Ningxia and arrived at the destination airport in Inner Mongolia nearly an hour later. This indicates that SF's large-scale UAV has achieved a complete success for its first cargo flight on business mission. This is also the first time that large UAVs have been used in logistics operation in China. It is understood that the large-scale drone that was put into trial operation that day was the FH-98 developed by SF Express and Aerospace Era Electronics. ——The maximum take-off weight reaches 5.25 tons, it is currently one of the largest UAVs in China. FH-98 also has the advantages of short take-off and landing distance and fast cruising speed. It can easily radiate regional hubs to surrounding cities, greatly improving the efficiency of feeder logistics. The FH-98 was formerly known as the Yun-5-B transport aircraft. It has a maximum load of 1.5 tons, a maximum volume of 15 cubic meters, a flying height of 4500 meters, a maximum range of 1200 kilometers, and a shortest take-off and landing distance of only 150 meters. It can fly at a cruise speed of 180 kilometers/hour, efficiently complete transportation tasks. This domestically-made commercial drone currently has the world's top load capacity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lcloo

A new lease of life for old but reliable and low cost Y5 light transport plane.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @别跟我抢荔枝这个昵称 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weibo


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> And still we haven't seen a single image of the real one!











China's top secret new bomb-dropping stealth drone wins 2nd prize in competition


The unmanned combat aircraft dubbed the "Lijian" in Mandarin - which can track foreign warships - is an example of the increasingly sophisticated design of China's military arsenal




www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Deino

casual said:


> China's top secret new bomb-dropping stealth drone wins 2nd prize in competition
> 
> 
> The unmanned combat aircraft dubbed the "Lijian" in Mandarin - which can track foreign warships - is an example of the increasingly sophisticated design of China's military arsenal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mirror.co.uk




I know the few images of the Sharp Sword demonstrator - the one with the regular RD-93/WS-13 AB-nozzle - but we still haven't seen any image at the factory, at Anshun (one of the UAV test bases), the CFTE or FTTB nor at Malan or any other known PLAAF-base operating UAVs.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @卫星图像发烧员 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器试验 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @海展 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @央视军事报道 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鍋盖頭司令 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grandy

*American Submarines Are in the Crosshairs of China*

China will deploy a force of aerial drones to stalk American submarines in the Western Pacific.

by Lyle J. Goldstein
Nov 17, 2019

China has been steadily improving its anti-submarine warfare (ASW) capabilities to cope with a perceived, major asymmetry in undersea warfare capabilities. Additionally, when Beijing began filling out its navy with major surface combatants, including aircraft carriers, cruisers and now large amphibious attack ships, there has been a rather visible and understandable uptick in Chinese attempts to protect these new investments from submarine attack.

Some of these developments in Chinese ASW over the last decade have included building a formidable force of light frigates that are equipped with towed sonar arrays, fielding a vertically launched “rocket torpedo” as a standard weapon in its fleet, deploying a new maritime patrol aircraft (MPA) that is optimized for ASW and developing ocean bottom sensor networks in and around its key naval bases. Some coming attractions in this area will include a new generation of Chinese ASW helicopters (both Z-18 and Z-20), as well as a system of unmanned undersea vehicles (UUVs) that will perform various missions, including especially surveillance and laying sea-mines, at least at the outset.

Now, a new threat to the dominance of the U.S. submarine force in the Western Pacific lies over the horizon. A series of recent articles published in China implies that the PLA Navy is hard at work on developing unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) that will take up the ASW mission. That could eventually pose a major problem for the undersea forces of the United States and also for the forces of its allies.

One article, published in the Chinese journal Fire Control & Command [火力与指挥控制] in mid-July, is a collaborative research project between the Naval Command College in Nanjing and the Naval Aeronautical University in Yantai. The research focuses on the potential for UAVs to support an MPA in the “cooperative use of sono-buoys for the purposes of conducting a submarine search.” The article explains that sono-buoys are one of the main tools for hunting submarines, especially over a large sea area. These authors project that “Given the wide array of possibilities to employ UAVs, it’s quite possible that they will play a large role in the future of anti-submarine warfare [随着无人机的广泛运用在未来反潜作战中很可能发挥重要角色].”

This analysis begins by discussing various advantages and disadvantages of manned MPAs for ASW, such as the U.S. Navy’s vaunted P-8 Poseidon. Not only can that aircraft carry 120 sono-buoys, but it is capable of monitoring 60 of these buoys simultaneously, according to this Chinese rendering. Such aircraft are capable of “independent” missions against submarines, as they can conduct search, track, and attack functions. However, there is a fly in the ointment, of course, and this analysis emphasizes that such lumbering aircraft themselves have minimal self-defense capability and thus “may very easily become targets of attack [很容易被作为攻击目标]” by enemy interceptors. Another problem is that the length of the missions can be exceedingly taxing for the crews, so that the overall submarine search efficiency of the aircraft may decrease.

The argument is made in this Chinese analysis that unmanned aircraft can be of considerable assistance in such circumstances. It is said that UAVs frequently fly for more than forty hours but are capable of flights that last over days or even weeks. While generally not fast moving, they are still considerably faster than surface ships that are also employed for the ASW mission. It is projected, moreover, that they may sometimes be able to fly over air defenses. But the biggest selling point for UAVs in this role is that they are so much cheaper than both submarine-hunting large MPAs, and quite obviously also their quarry, the submarines. In other words, such economical approaches to the undersea rivalry in the Western Pacific could put Beijing on the right end of a “cost-imposition” strategy. This Chinese analysis, moreover, implies that unmanned aircraft need not accomplish all aspects of the ASW mission. They could play the reasonably simple role of information relay platforms. They could also help to reduce the complexity of the daunting tasks that currently confront MPA crews. Of course, they could also take greater risks by entering “situations of contested airspace [敌空中威胁情况].” Lower costs, naturally enough, also mean that many airframes, coordinating together, could be deployed for any given search operation. Mathematical modeling of ASW operations in this piece yields the conclusion that UAVs do significantly increase the efficiency of submarine hunting.

A second article, from a late 2018 edition of Chinese Journal of Ship Research [中国舰船研究], endeavors to explore the “search/attack submarine integration [搜攻潜一体化]” functions of a fixed-wing UAV for ASW by studying the issue of optimizing payloads. This author, from the Jiangsu Automation Research Institute, asserts that “all navies are reforming ASW models.” He contends that there is an “urgent need for greater range, larger search areas, longer search periods, as well as cheaper methods of sensing, detection, tracking, and prosecuting submarines.” The paper discusses some foreign designs, including the U.S military’s MQ-9 UAV. 

Owing mostly to the cost issue, this analysis also holds that UAVs for ASW have “obvious advantages” over manned aircraft. Interestingly, this Chinese study asserts that “weaponization is the basic trend for fixed-wing unmanned ASW aircraft [武器化是固定翼反潜无人机的基本特点].” But the most remarkable part of this particular discussion is the recognition that these UAVs might well operate from Chinese aircraft carriers. That is a rather bold call given that China has yet to demonstrate success in operating UAVs from aircraft carriers, but it does neatly illustrate Beijing’s priority on protecting its new capital ships, as noted in this paper’s introduction. Reviewing sample flight profiles, this analysis sees an ASW UAV that is capable of a patrol radius of six hundred kilometers for its land-based variant and perhaps three hundred kilometers for its carrier-based variant.

The above articles offer a glimpse of yet more coming attractions from the Chinese Navy. Indeed, the naval air arm of the PLA Navy is now starting to make rapid progress in line with its subsurface and surface forces. This news is quite disturbing as it fits a developing pattern of Beijing employing its new prowess in artificial intelligence to solve difficult battlefield dilemmas. What’s still more troubling is that if Chinese missiles and aircraft succeed in destroying U.S. and allied airbases in the Western Pacific during the initial phase of any military contingency, whether over Taiwan or the South China Sea, that might well leave myriad Chinese drone aircraft the freedom to roam and aggressively stalk previously nearly invulnerable American submarines. 

_Source: National Interest “American Submarines Are in the Crosshairs of China”_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grandy

*Chinese military tests drone swarm-armored vehicle integration *

By Liu Xuanzun. Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/10 18:22:00





Chinese armored vehicles and a drone swarm conduct utilization training. Photo: Screenshot from cctv.com

China has successfully tested a new combat system that integrates armored vehicles and drone swarms, Chinese media reported on Wednesday. This technology will allow armored troops to acquire more battlefield information and launch deadly attacks, analysts said on Thursday.

The integrated drone swarm-armored vehicle combat system made its public debut in a statement recently released by its developer, a subsidiary of the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC), reported Weihutang, a China Central Television program on military affairs, on Wednesday.

In May, an undisclosed unit of the Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) conducted a series of utilization training with this system, which was successful, Weihutang reported, citing the CASIC statement.

Drone swarm technology is an important trend, as mass-produced drones are of low cost, can cover a wide area, and are flexible and expendable, the report said.

Citing a plan released by the US Department of Defense in 2018, Weihutang said that the US is aiming to use drone swarms to cover ground troops by engaging in reconnaissance, close-range aerial support and communications relay, adding that China has also been studying similar approaches, and has tested a swarm of 67 drones in 2016.

A Chinese military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Thursday that it is normal for militaries around the world to test similar technologies, given its potential to give them an advantage. By releasing an interconnected drone swarm, the armored vehicle on the ground can understand the battlefield situation much faster than using only a single drone, not to mention lowering the risk of casualties compared with sending human troops.

Drones can also be armed or launch suicide attacks, which will give the commanding vehicle a very deadly way to attack, the expert said, noting that the swarm means there would be many coordinated drones at their disposal, and it would be very difficult to intercept all of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 668809
> 
> Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin




What type of UAV/UCAV is this?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 668904

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 52051

During an CCTV interview, Fu Qianshao told the media that GJ-11 is the aircraft with the least RCS human have ever made.

Besides the typical RCS-reducation tech like shape/coating/vectorized nozzle/engine cooling etc, GJ-11 apply the world first ever vectorized-nozzle array to control its flight.

*Applying such advanced flight control system ensure GJ-11 can fly with minimum control surface installed*, further reduce its RCS to minimum level.

Looks like GJ-11 is not just your usual VLO UAV, it is a testbed for China's next generation fighter as well as bombers etc.

In case you dont know, about Fu Qianshao:

He got a BA in Aerodynamics from Xibei(Northwest) Industry university, one of the Top 2 school in aerodynamics in China (the leading designer of J-10/J-20/J-15/Y-20/H-20/JH-7 are all graduted from this university).
He then joined PLA and worked as techian/engineer in PLAAF, after he retired from PLA, he wrote several books/articles and become a defence specilist in CCTV, gave many interviews.

He also got medal for services in science/technology advancement from PLAAF, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## serenity

GJ-11 is the first and currently only aircraft in the world to be using thrust vectoring along wing. No moving control surfaces. Something BAe said they are researching called MAGMA project. Actually they just make so much noise about things people think only they are at leading in this research fields. Same with variable geometry with is main next generation fighter technology. Totally variable geometry aircraft not just wing sweep.

GJ-11 shown in parade is just mockup like all parade piece. The real one no one is sure whether main engine exhaust has completed that design shown in mockup.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

serenity said:


> GJ-11 is the first and currently only aircraft in the world to be using thrust vectoring along wing. No moving control surfaces. Something BAe said they are researching called MAGMA project. Actually they just make so much noise about things people think only they are at leading in this research fields. Same with variable geometry with is main next generation fighter technology. Totally variable geometry aircraft not just wing sweep.
> 
> GJ-11 shown in parade is just mockup like all parade piece. The real one no one is sure whether main engine exhaust has completed that design shown in mockup.




How do you come to this idea? I know there were some rumours on this based on certain gaps found on the mock up seen on the parade, but since we haven't seen a single image of the real GJ-11 by now I would be careful with such claims or taking these as facts.


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

航天面面观​今天 07:47 来自 Android​【一箭九星！#长征十一号成功完成海上发射#



】

刚刚发现发射时有无人机在拍摄发射画面，





快把无人机视角画面交出来!



*Aspects of Aerospace
Today at 07:47 from Android*
[One arrow nine stars! #长征十一号 Successful completion of sea launch#[威武]】

I just discovered that a drone was shooting the launch scene during the launch, [Yun Bei]

Hurry up and hand over the drone perspective picture! [hee hee]

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## serenity

Deino said:


> How do you come to this idea? I know there were some rumours on this based on certain gaps found on the mock up seen on the parade, but since we haven't seen a single image of the real GJ-11 by now I would be careful with such claims or taking these as facts.



Known because the mockup is always used in those parades. Almost everything is using mockup. Everything in parades are in service.


----------



## lcloo

Sending supplies to nearby islands off Hainan. Each UAV carried more than 40kg to destination 20km away, taking about 20 minutes flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bahadur999

AVIC?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306127082481766400

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bahadur999

lcloo said:


> Sending supplies to nearby islands off Hainan. Each UAV carried more than 40kg to destination 20km away, taking about 20 minutes flight.
> 
> View attachment 670374
> View attachment 670375
> View attachment 670376


Anymore details on this type?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业通飞 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @解放军报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

really?? 





__





CH-7 has flown – Alert 5






alert5.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Drone Performance Team Breaks World Record in Guangdong*
Sep 20, 2020
CCTV Video News Agency

A total of 3,051 drones rose from the athletic field of Beijing Institute of Technology, Zhuhai in south China's Guangdong Province on Sunday, and it brought a light show to the city with breaking the world record of the biggest number of drones flying at the same time. http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20200920...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Grandy

.
*Some in the United States and China too! The domestic “Chinook“ was put into use, adding artifacts to the plateau supply*

2020-09-27






As everyone knows, the CH47 developed by Boeing is favored by the military for its superior performance and reliable stability. Its biggest feature is the use of a pair of tandem-structured high and low rotors with a pair of propellers. ". China received a CH47 in 1975, which was almost intact. The idea of imitation was limited by the backwardness of the helicopter industry. It was finally placed in the Aviation Museum. However, with the vigorous development of China's drone technology, private companies have successfully developed an unmanned helicopter that looks like a "Chinook" and appeared in emergency replenishment exercises in high-altitude areas.

During a wartime replenishment exercise in the plateau area a few days ago, a squad leader of the People’s Liberation Army called to the rear: "Our ammunition will be exhausted!" After receiving the replenishment needs, the rear immediately started the logistics replenishment work. The Chinook helicopter appeared on the scene and was responsible for lifting ammunition and medical supplies, and quickly dropped the supplies accurately on the target area. The ground soldiers quickly entered the battlefield after receiving timely supplies of supplies.

From the delivery of lunch boxes by drone swarms to the delivery of medicines by "chinooks", the delivery of materials by drones is becoming an important supplement to the logistics supply of the PLA. It is reported that this domestically-made "Chinook" helicopter is actually a ZC300 tandem twin-rotor tandem helicopter, with a 3.4-meter carbon fiber composite double-blade propeller on the nose and tail. The body has a wide range of allowable center of gravity. The dual-rotor helicopter can use reverse rotation to offset each other's torque, and there is no need to design a tail rotor. The overall power efficiency is higher and the maximum take-off weight can be increased. Its flight performance and payload far exceed those of ordinary multi-axis drones, making it an ideal choice for the development of cargo helicopters.

The aircraft is equipped with a special airdrop cargo box on the abdomen, which can put ammunition, medicine and food into the cargo box. The airdrop box can deliver materials more accurately, and the helicopter can also land on the ground for replenishment. Compared with traditional multi-axis drones, ZC300's procurement cost is also very cheap, the delivery method is more accurate, the load capacity is larger, the range is larger, and it is more suitable for the delivery of weapons and ammunition. It is completely a small battlefield commuter helicopter. .

According to the manufacturer, the ZC300 cargo replenishment helicopter is 3 meters long, 1 meter wide, and has a payload of 120 kg. It is a medium-sized unmanned helicopter. It is equipped with a 65-horsepower water-cooled engine, with a maximum flying speed of 140 km/h, a battery life of 4 hours, and a maximum flying altitude of 4800 meters. The helicopter can be controlled by personnel to deliver materials, or it can be autonomously delivered according to the set route, and can automatically return after the delivery of materials. The 120 kg load means that it can take on the heavy task of replenishing artillery shells and bullets, which can greatly make up for the lack of logistical supplies in plateau areas.

Some netizens questioned: Since the "chi slaves" have such a great advantage, why doesn't China build such a large helicopter? In fact, the real problem in the development of a large-scale "Chinook" is the rotating system and the engine. The engine power of "Chinook" is more than 2,000 kilowatts, and the latest improved version is up to more than 3,000 kilowatts. China now dare not say that there is such a mature engine technology. The second major problem in the development of large helicopters is the rotation system. At present, only the United States and Russia have experience in developing heavy helicopters.

However, China’s drone industry is even more powerful. ZC300 can win by quantity, is more convenient and flexible, has lower operating costs, and can also play an important role in the field of plateau logistics. China has broken through engine technology with a power of 5,000 kilowatts, and it still needs more time to mature. The only difference now is the experience in the research and development of the rotating system. I believe it is possible to develop its own large-scale "Chinook" in the near future. Let us wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Grandy said:


> .
> *Some in the United States and China too! The domestic “Chinook“ was put into use, adding artifacts to the plateau supply*
> 
> 2020-09-27
> 
> View attachment 673673
> 
> 
> As everyone knows, the CH47 developed by Boeing is favored by the military for its superior performance and reliable stability. Its biggest feature is the use of a pair of tandem-structured high and low rotors with a pair of propellers. ". China received a CH47 in 1975, which was almost intact. The idea of imitation was limited by the backwardness of the helicopter industry. It was finally placed in the Aviation Museum. However, with the vigorous development of China's drone technology, private companies have successfully developed an unmanned helicopter that looks like a "Chinook" and appeared in emergency replenishment exercises in high-altitude areas.
> 
> ...




Could you please always add the link / source of such reports?


----------



## nomi007

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 673120
> View attachment 673121
> View attachment 673122
> View attachment 673123
> View attachment 673124
> View attachment 673125
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


kindly share video link.


----------



## Deino

nomi007 said:


> kindly share video link.




From 5:38 on

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

AR-500C successfully makes a test flight on the plateau on September 27, 2020



















Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AR-500C successfully makes a test flight on the plateau on September 27, 2020
> View attachment 673916
> View attachment 673917
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> View attachment 673921
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo


Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4553861336334378?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Dr_Y0ung from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北疆卫士号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

In PLA service.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

IblinI said:


> In PLA service.











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1221388969859903490

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## siegecrossbow

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 674197
> View attachment 674198
> View attachment 674199
> View attachment 674200
> View attachment 674201
> View attachment 674202
> View attachment 674203
> 
> Via @Dr_Y0ung from Weibo



I just realized that the blades must synchronize their rotation rates to prevent clashing with each other.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AR-500C successfully makes a test flight on the plateau on September 27, 2020
> View attachment 673916
> View attachment 673917
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> View attachment 673921
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo













Via @中国航空报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AR-500C successfully makes a test flight on the plateau on September 27, 2020
> View attachment 673916
> View attachment 673917
> View attachment 673918
> View attachment 673919
> View attachment 673920
> View attachment 673921
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo





LKJ86 said:


> Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4553861336334378?from=old_pc_videoshow





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 674820
> View attachment 674821
> View attachment 674822
> 
> Via @中国航空报 from Weixin


*China's unmanned plateau helicopter completes 1st high-altitude flight*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.js7tv.cn and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 673120
> View attachment 673121
> View attachment 673122
> View attachment 673123
> View attachment 673124
> View attachment 673125
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.09.24:

_The various entities of the Chinese military continue to evaluate the use of drone to specific scenarios._

_The Guilin-based Logistics Support Force tested the delivery of ammunition and medical care with ZC Aviation's ZC300, 2-rotor tandem and 100kg capacity._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309113034242129923
_Henri said 100kg capacity, but the manufacturer's specs sheet states payload of 120 kgs.

Tandem twin rotor unmanned helicopter - Shandong Zhongchuang Aviation Technology Co., Ltd._
ZC300纵列式双旋翼无人直升机（农药喷洒应用）_无人直升机 - 山东中创航空科技有限公司


http://www.zcuav.cn/m//plus/view.php?aid=405

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @内地小天王23456 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Globenim

Glad to see UAV receiving so much attention from the PLA in the recent months. The Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict has shown how devastating drones are even with the limited assets available to Azerbaijans army and helpless conventional arms are adding another layer of psycological damage. Drone and anti-drone operations must become routine.


----------



## IblinI

Globenim said:


> Glad to see UAV receiving so much attention from the PLA in the recent months. The Azerbaijan-Armenia conflict has shown how devastating drones are even with the limited assets available to Azerbaijans army and helpless conventional arms are adding another layer of psycological damage. Drone and anti-drone operations must become routine.


Attention in recent months?No, take a look at from near space recon WZ-8 to HALE AWACS Divine eagle, strategic reconnaissance Soar dragon to MALE Wind shadow, future drone mother ship type 076 etc...
We are always on the front of Drone tech and concepts.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Globenim

Globenim said:


> so much attention





IblinI said:


> Attention in recent months?No


Yes



IblinI said:


> take a look at from near space recon


Oogling at monthly updates of blurry public satellite images and footage from anual fairs or parades for a glimpse on a new anual or bi anual new update or another mere appearance of a Wing Loong or Chang Hong drone, is completely different than almost daily new official footage of integration into the PLA, drone operations, new modes of operation and new drone models operated by the PLA being released in mainstream media channels. You can virutally see the difference just from the frequency and diversity of updates in this thread.


----------



## IblinI

Globenim said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Oogling at monthly updates of blurry public satellite images and footage from anual fairs or parades for a glimpse on a new anual or bi anual new update or another mere appearance of a Wing Loong or Chang Hong drone, is completely different than almost daily new official footage of integration into the PLA, drone operations, new modes of operation and new drone models operated by the PLA being released in mainstream media channels. You can virutally see the difference just from the frequency and diversity of updates in this thread.


We have yet to see a photo of divine eagle or soar dragon in PLA color despite they were seen in Tibet/South/North China airbase, this is the way how they released the pics,videos.. we have not seen anything in regard of PLA high end drone's opreation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## serenity

All these old drones shown for American satellites are old stuff. Even WZ-8 and GJ-11 are much much older than people believe. Already drones are dividing into small types which are computer controlled and into the loyal wingman type like anjian and many like anjian. Some more for supersonic performance some for hypersonic speed and some for dogfighting, GJ-11 is for ground attack but already this has been shown to fly just a prototype in public back in 2013. I don't think flying prototype to final production takes more than 6 years for such simple small thing. The software is hardest part.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China-developed Wing Loong UAV capable of serving emergency communication*
> Source: Xinhua| 2020-06-19 20:41:13|Editor: huaxia
> 
> BEIJING, June 19 (Xinhua) -- The universal platform of the China-developed Wing Loong-1 Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) has been tested fit for facilitating space-air-ground emergency communication, according to its developer Friday.
> 
> The Wing Loong-1 universal platform has successfully passed a series of tests in an airfield in northwest China, said the state-owned plane maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> The Wing Loong-1 UAV universal platform was loaded with wireless communication base station equipment, and hovered at an altitude of 3 to 5 km across a radius of 3 km during the tests.
> 
> It provided prolonged and stable coverage over 50 square km with continuous mobile signals, a record high domestically for air-to-ground coverage from an airborne base station.
> 
> The successful tests proved that the Wing Loong-1 universal platform is fully capable of emergency communication and relay functions when loaded with base station and satellite communication (SATCOM) equipment, said the AVIC.
> 
> It also showed that the Wing Loong-1 universal platform is capable of providing space-air-ground emergency communication support amid communication interruptions under emergency conditions.
> 
> The Wing Loong series UAVs were developed by the AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Design and Research Institute (AVIC CADI). They were designed as high-capacity, medium-altitude and long-endurance unmanned vehicles.
> 
> The Wing Loong-1 universal platform, China's first all-composite-material multi-role UAV, was jointly developed by AVIC CADI, AVIC Unmanned Aerial System Corporation and multiple Chinese mobile operators.
> 
> This UAV platform can provide space-air-ground communications for periods of 35 working hours per unit. It is capable of providing communication services in severe weather and amid harsh conditions.
> 
> It can play an important role in emergency communications when ground-based communication facilities are destroyed by fire, earthquakes, floods or other natural disasters or emergency conditions.
> 
> Moreover, it is capable of providing communication services in remote and other special areas, with all-weather communications and data transmission.
> 
> The design and development of the platform reflects China's pledge to boost the construction of new infrastructure for high-end aviation technologies. It is expected to help strengthen China's aviation emergency-rescue capability, said AVIC.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1312396930438242305

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 675735
> View attachment 675736
> View attachment 675737
> View attachment 675738
> View attachment 675739
> 
> Via CCTV 13 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


*China's Wing Loong-2 UAV Completes Emergency Communication Drill*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5



















Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 湖北日报

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> CH-5
> View attachment 676301
> View attachment 676302
> View attachment 676303
> View attachment 676304
> View attachment 676305
> View attachment 676306
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.10.09:

*The CH-5 UCAV of maritime patrol version*_, designed by the China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics (CAAA), continued its flight tests recently._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1314455000261619712

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Death_Angels

Is it true that they call Chinese drones bad?


----------



## vi-va

Death_Angels said:


> Is it true that they call Chinese drones bad?


Bad for enemy, sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 676000
> View attachment 676001
> View attachment 676002
> View attachment 676003
> 
> Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CETC and @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 679127
> View attachment 679128
> View attachment 679129
> View attachment 679130
> View attachment 679132
> View attachment 679135
> View attachment 679136
> View attachment 679137
> 
> Via CETC and @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo


Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4559717683626044?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kristisipe

Libyan War Claimed 25 Large military Drones in 2020


Haftar Army’s Wing Loong II drone destroyed in May (image via Twitter) The Libyan Civil War, touted as the largest drone war in the world, has seen 17 Turkish Bayraktar TB2 and 8 Chinese Wing Loong UAVs belonging to the two warring parties being destroyed in the last six months. In April and...




www.defenseworld.net












Chinese drones hunt Turkish drones in Libya air war


Drones entered the military arena in June, despite a UN arms embargo on Libya in place since the 2011 revolt that overthrew the regime of Muammar Gaddafi.




www.scmp.com





According to these reports Turkish drones are sh1t and Chinese drones have performed much better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Death_Angels

[QUOTE = "kristisipe, gönderi: 12745654, üye: 143758"]
[URL unfurl = "doğru"] https://www.defenseworld.net/news/27332/Libyan_War_Claimed_25_Large_military_Drones_in_2020 [/ URL]
[URL unfurl = "true"] https://www.scmp.com/news/world/mid...nese-drones-hunt-turkish-drones-libya-air-war [/ URL]


Turks are superior to China in tender lol


----------



## kristisipe

Therefore you go, just as I and my European colleagues expected f...


----------



## Death_Angels

[QUOTE = "kristisipe, gönderi: 12745834, üye: 143758"]
Bu nedenle, benim ve Avrupalı meslektaşlarımın aşağılık ve dürüst olmayan Türklerden beklediği gibi gidiyorsunuz. gevezelik etmeye devam et.
[/ALINTI]
You disrespect I said my opinion . You should look at TB / 2 achievements 😉.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

@Deino Some cleaning is needed here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 679127
> View attachment 679128
> View attachment 679129
> View attachment 679130
> View attachment 679132
> View attachment 679135
> View attachment 679136
> View attachment 679137
> 
> Via CETC and @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo





LKJ86 said:


> Video:https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4559717683626044?from=old_pc_videoshow



中国电科集团电科院开展了陆空协同固定翼无人机“蜂群”系统。 近期进行了相关试验试飞工作，验证了陆上发射和空中投放固定翼无人机“蜂群”开展对地察打、精确打击等各项任务能力。 相比于旋翼/多旋翼无人机，固定翼无人机具有速度快、航时长等优势，是各国无人机装备的首选。旋翼/多旋翼无人机“蜂群”的数量世界纪录超过3000架，而固定翼无人机“蜂群”的数量世界纪录仅仅只有200架，而这200架固定翼无人机“蜂群”的世界纪录同样由中国电科集团电科院团队于2017年11月创造。 此次披露的陆空协同固定翼无人机“蜂群”系统是我国首个实用化的无人机“蜂群”，展示了车载快速部署、密集发射、空中悬停投放、机动投放、精确编队、阵型变换、对地察打、精确打击等全流程任务能力。 

The Electric Power Institute (also known as CAEIT) of CETC (China Electronics Technology Group Corporation) has carried out the *"bee colony" or "swarm" system of land-air cooperative fixed-wing UAV*. Recently, relevant flight tests have been carried out to verify the capabilities of the land-based launch and airborne fixed-wing UAV "Swarm" to carry out ground observation and precision strike and other missions in September 2020. Compared with the rotor / multi-rotor UAV, fixed-wing UAV has the advantages of fast speed and long flight time, which makes them the first choice for UAV equipment of all countries.

The world record for the number of "swarm" of rotor / multi-rotor UAV is more than 3000, while the world record of fixed-wing UAV "bee colony" is only 200. *The world record of 200 fixed-wing UAV "bee colony" was also set by the team of CETC in November 2017.* The land-air cooperative fixed-wing UAV "bee colony" system *disclosed this time is China's first practical UAV "swarm"*, _demonstrating the vehicle-mounted rapid deployment, intensive launch, hovering launching, mobile launching, precise formation, formation transformation, ground observation and strike, precision strike and other tasks._

The same footage is re-posted at below:

中国电科陆空协同固定翼无人机“蜂群”系统




_CETC's "Bee Colony" System of Land-Air Cooperative Fixed-Wing UAV_

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## 52051

According to the official weibo account of China Aeronautical Establishment, the next generation fighter will take maiden flight next year.

According to the owner of CJDBY, he talk with an reliable source, claiming the fighter about to take first flight is unmanned, see the 11th and 61th replies in the thread:



https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2657271&extra=page%3D1



He could not get any further information about this unmanned fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Akasa

52051 said:


> According to the official weibo account of China Aeronautical Establishment, the next generation fighter will take maiden flight next year.
> 
> According to the owner of CJDBY, he talk with an reliable source, claiming the fighter about to take first flight is unmanned, see the 11th and 61th replies in the thread:
> 
> 
> 
> https://lt.cjdby.net/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2657271&extra=page%3D1
> 
> 
> 
> He could not get any further information about this unmanned fighter.



So the fighter that's about to fly next year is not the "J-35" as previously anticipated, but instead a drone?


----------



## IblinI

Akasa said:


> So the fighter that's about to fly next year is not the "J-35" as previously anticipated, but instead a drone?


or maybe both

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

IblinI said:


> or maybe both



The guys at CJDBY are quiet biased, in the same thread most of reply thought it is about Shenyang's FC-31 despite of the owner of CJDBY suggest otherwise.

It almost look like SAC/601 has many bots in CJDBY to try to promote their FC-31


----------



## CIA Mole

does china have machine gun drones for strafing indian hordes?


----------



## 52051

CIA Mole said:


> does china have machine gun drones for strafing indian hordes?



Unmanned combat vehicle with machine guns and anti-tank missiles:

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## casual

52051 said:


> Unmanned combat vehicle with machine guns and anti-tank missiles:
> 
> View attachment 679804


I don't see any missiles. Just a 30mm autocannon and a sensor pod.


----------



## CIA Mole

52051 said:


> Unmanned combat vehicle with machine guns and anti-tank missiles:
> 
> View attachment 679804




What about a UAV A-10 thunderbolt type


----------



## 52051

casual said:


> I don't see any missiles. Just a 30mm autocannon and a sensor pod.



I think its a missile tube instead of a sensor pod.


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5




Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*1,000-drone Light Show Welcomes Industry Expo in Northeast China*
One thousand unmanned aerial vehicles presented a light show in Changchun, capital city of northeast China's Jilin Province, on Thursday to welcome a drone industry expo.

As an event to welcome the three-day UAV Industry Expo in Changchun, the drones formed various images including those of Hongqi car - iconic sedan brand of China's leading automaker FAW Group - Jilin 1 satellite, and the representative flower of Changchun.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

*Live: China's largest UAV industrial expo held in Changchun*
2020 Changchun International UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) Industry Expo is being held in Changchun Modern Agricultural Park from October 16 to 18, releasing new products and new scientific achievements in the UAV field worldwide. The expo is one of the largest of its kind in the domestic UAV area, drawing the biggest number of exhibitors and unmanned aerial vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Live: China's largest UAV industrial expo held in Changchun*
> 2020 Changchun International UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) Industry Expo is being held in Changchun Modern Agricultural Park from October 16 to 18, releasing new products and new scientific achievements in the UAV field worldwide. The expo is one of the largest of its kind in the domestic UAV area, drawing the biggest number of exhibitors and unmanned aerial vehicles.























































Via @内地小天王23456 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 680570
> View attachment 680571
> View attachment 680572
> View attachment 680573
> View attachment 680574
> View attachment 680575
> View attachment 680576
> View attachment 680577
> View attachment 680578
> View attachment 680579
> View attachment 680580
> View attachment 680581
> View attachment 680582
> View attachment 680583
> View attachment 680584
> View attachment 680585
> View attachment 680586
> 
> Via @内地小天王23456 from Weibo








































Via @内地小天王23456 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> *Live: China's largest UAV industrial expo held in Changchun*
> 2020 Changchun International UAV (Unmanned Aerial Vehicle) Industry Expo is being held in Changchun Modern Agricultural Park from October 16 to 18, releasing new products and new scientific achievements in the UAV field worldwide. The expo is one of the largest of its kind in the domestic UAV area, drawing the biggest number of exhibitors and unmanned aerial vehicles.
















Via @内地小天王23456 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @联勤集结号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319259873318756352

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1319259873318756352


This is significant!


----------



## Globenim

Can I do requests here? Was playing with the idea some years ago and found only some some MIT student projects concepts back then.

Does anyone know about successfull or canned projects using drones for sapping? Obviously Chinese projects.
Like drones that would just hover over land to detect mines and mark them digitally and physically.
Or drones dropping weights or small explosives on the mines to detonated the mines.
Or drones to set off wiretraps before humans walk trough like with an trailing arm.
Stuff like that


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

沉默的山羊

​今天 18:04​#军工# 江西中发天信航空发动机科技有限公司运营负责人徐坤告诉记者，其公司研制的ZF850涡轮喷气发动机将运用于成飞“云影”无人机，这款无人机是侦查、打击敌对目标的军用无人机，出口海外市场。目前，这款发动机已经交付了2台发动机，2020年计划再交付4台。批量生产会在2021年实现。（江西晨报）​
*Silent goat
Today at 18:04*

Xu Kun, head of operations at Jiangxi Zhongfa Tianxin Aero Engine Technology Co., Ltd., told reporters that the ZF850 turbojet engine developed by his company will be used in CAC's "Yunying" UAV (Cloud Shadow), which is a reconnaissance and strike military drones for export to overseas markets. At present, 2 engine has already been delivered, and plans to deliver 4 more engines in 2020. Mass production will be realized in 2021. (Jiangxi Morning News)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 684304
> View attachment 684305
> View attachment 684306
> View attachment 684307
> View attachment 684308
> View attachment 684309
> View attachment 684310
> View attachment 684311
> View attachment 684312
> 
> Via @燃烧的哈尔科夫 from Weibo


Wing Loong-10 (翼龙-10)



















Via @海东青 from www.top81cn.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 683742
> View attachment 683743
> View attachment 683744
> View attachment 683745
> View attachment 683746
> 
> Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> Wing Loong-10 (翼龙-10)
> View attachment 684784
> View attachment 684785
> View attachment 684786
> View attachment 684787
> View attachment 684788
> View attachment 684789
> 
> Via @海东青 from www.top81cn.cn


From the above picture, Wing Loong-10 (翼龙-10)

_*The product info display reads:*_

_*The Yunying *云影* or Cloud Shadow UCAV ( Wing Loong-10 *翼龙*-10 ) is a High-Altitude High-Speed UCAV system* independently developed by AVIC Chengfei Commercial Aircraft Company 航空工业成飞 based on the international drone market demand. It is China's first High-Altitude High-Speed drone for export market. At present, China's most advanced export-oriented UCAV is mainly used for High-Altitude Long-Distance reconnaissance and precision strike._

_The *ZF850 aero-engine* used by the aircraft is produced by *Zhongfa Tianxin*, a local enterprise in Nanchang City, Jiangxi Province. It has outstanding high-altitude high-speed performance, strong aircraft viability and high mission efficiency, which has attracted the attention of overseas military trade market._

_"Cloud Shadow" “云影” is a series of *three different models*, consists of Cloud Shadow 1: image reconnaissance type; Cloud Shadow 2: electronic reconnaissance type; and Cloud Shadow 3: observation type._

_This exhibition is an all-in-one aircraft for inspecting the Cloud Shadow drone._


*From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020-11-01:*

_The ground attack version of the drone Cloud Shadow is currently on display at Nanchang Airshow 2020.

It uses the 1-tonne thrust *ZF850 turbojet* developed by ZFTX Aeroengine , which speaks for a *unit price of 6 million yuan and a production capacity of 30 engines per year*._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1322923881955430400

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天科工二院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 685559
> View attachment 685560
> 
> Via @中国航天科工二院 from Weixin


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.05:

_CASIC has successfully tested its drone for firefighting in a region having an altitude higher than 4300 meters (Tibet !?)._

_The Chinese missile giant manufacturer will continue these same tests with other airborne “munitions” and also drones in swarm mode._


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324255444458643456

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326721379333365760

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://weibo.com/tv/show/1034:4572316320071726?from=old_pc_videoshow

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozranger

LKJ86 said:


>


A Pakistani engineer is also working on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## juj06750

ozranger said:


> A Pakistani engineer is also working on the project.


yes, currently many pakistani are learning on china; good for pakistan


----------



## LKJ86

JH-1














Via @民航事儿 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86

Via 舰船知识

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

The artificial precipitation variant of WL-2 has been certified.




Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The artificial precipitation variant of WL-2 has been certified.
> View attachment 689462
> 
> Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin




What does artificial precipitation mean?


----------



## ozranger

Deino said:


> What does artificial precipitation mean?


Spraying chemicals to the clouds to accelerate condensation of atmospheric water vapor for significantly increasing probability of rain or snow falls, ie. artificial drought mitigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Anyone with an explanation of this?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329543164869435393

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> The artificial precipitation variant of WL-2 has been certified.
> View attachment 689462
> 
> Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin




By the way it seems to be not only a rain-making drone but also a fast delivery platform:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329683969894469632

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

CH-4B







Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> JH-1
> View attachment 689104
> View attachment 689105
> View attachment 689106
> View attachment 689107
> 
> Via @民航事儿 from Weixin


LMAO it's a flying Pyramid Head from _Silent Hill._


----------



## Deino

中国新型无人机快速精准空投 物资舱神似航空炸弹


近日“航空工业”发布了一段某型无人机进行快速精准空投的视频。可以看到，该无人机配备的物资舱，外形神似航空炸弹。无人机升空后，由地面站操作员操纵无人机实施作业。




v.cctv.com






By the way, is the GJ-2 in trails by the manufacture or already in service? These soldiers look like Marines!


----------



## lcloo

Deino said:


> 中国新型无人机快速精准空投 物资舱神似航空炸弹
> 
> 
> 近日“航空工业”发布了一段某型无人机进行快速精准空投的视频。可以看到，该无人机配备的物资舱，外形神似航空炸弹。无人机升空后，由地面站操作员操纵无人机实施作业。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> v.cctv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is the GJ-2 in trails by the manufacture or already in service? These soldiers look like Marines!


They were doing a either a test or demonstration on air dropping of a cargo pod that shaped like a bomb, probably so shaped to reduce drag.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

CR500 UAV is handed over to the customer.




Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> CR500 UAV is handed over to the customer.
> View attachment 691385
> 
> Via @中国兵器工业集团 from Weixin




Any info on who this customer is?


----------



## ozranger

PLA Ground Force has procured CH-4,


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332274110139863040

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

ozranger said:


> PLA Ground Force has procured CH-4,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332274110139863040




Not really ... all he says is 陆军的无人机 aka Army drone, but there is no word on PLA Army drone?


----------



## 52051

More picture of Golden-Eagle 500, it can carry 8 anti-surface/anti-tank missiles, nice for army's close-range air support, note that the maunfacturer *Norinco*, which is an equipment supplier for PLA army:

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

ozranger said:


> PLA Ground Force has procured CH-4,
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332274110139863040


*The tweeted info is sourced from below:*

_*Distinguished academician to participate! *__*The Army Aviation Academy*__* holds an academic forum on "Research on Army Unmanned Combat Systems"*_
知名院士参加！陆军航空兵学院举办“陆军无人作战系统研究”学术论坛


https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/tWZt1XFRYMt2aRM5qAYo-A



未来无人机发展趋势是什么？
无人机又如何应用到作战中？
11月24日至25日
陆军航空兵学院
What is the development trend of UAV in the future?
How to apply UAV to combat?
November 24th to 25th
*Army Aviation Academy*

首次举办“陆军无人作战系统研究”学术论坛
深化学院与机关、部队、科研院所合作
增进无人机“产学研、训用管”各领域交流
促进高素质、专业化新型军事人才培养
The first academic forum on "Research on army unmanned combat system"
Deepen the cooperation between the college and the government, army and scientific research institutes
Enhance communication in various fields of UAV "production, teaching, research, training and management"
Promoting the training of new type military personnel with high quality and specialization

*Overview:*

Leaders of army organs, academicians and well-known experts in UAV field, representatives of combat forces, military, local scientific research institutes and other units participated.

The forum set up the opening ceremony, special lectures, discussion and exchange, closing ceremony and other main links, focusing on the army UAV force construction, equipment system construction, army combat training and other aspects of discussion and exchange, focusing on the army UAV power utilization, UAV / helicopter coordinated operation of key and difficult issues.

It aims to improve the academic level of the army UAV professional teaching and research personnel, enhance the research ability of UAV theory and key technology, enrich the teaching content of UAV specialty, and improve the quality of personnel training.

Provide guidance and service for UAV combat department (sub unit) in terms of theory, technology and equipment application.

It is the first time to establish a "Trinity" collaborative innovation mechanism and platform for military academies and institutes to demonstrate requirements, research and production of factories and institutes, and combat application of troops. It has realized in-depth discussion on the whole life cycle of equipment.

This paper discusses the ground and air unmanned equipment, combat capability requirements and equipment technology, equipment operational application and training support, etc., which is a great collision of ideas about the construction and development of army UAV equipment system in the field of UAV, and has significant military benefits.

严守宣传纪律 自觉谨言慎行

主办 | 陆军航空兵学院
来源 | 低空利剑
刊期 | 第46期
*Host: Army Aviation Academy*
Source: Low Altitude Sharp Sword （Lijian 利剑）
Issue: The 46th

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## samsara

52051 said:


> More picture of Golden-Eagle 500, it can carry 8 anti-surface/anti-tank missiles, nice for army's close-range air support, note that the maunfacturer *Norinco*, which is an equipment supplier for PLA army:
> 
> View attachment 691465
> 
> View attachment 691466
> 
> View attachment 691464
> 
> View attachment 691471
> 
> View attachment 691472
> 
> View attachment 691474


*From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2020.11.27:*

_The drone NORINCO *CR500 "Golden Eagle"* has successfully *passed its delivery certification*. This helicopter drone with a counter-rotating rotor is intended *for export as well as for the Chinese army.*_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332312692523028480

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

AR-500B ship-based UAV made its maiden flight on November 27, 2020



















Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

中国远洋海运杂志社​17分钟前 来自 海洋强国路超话​__海洋强国路超话【AR-500B舰载型无人直升机成功首飞】11月27日，航空工业研制的AR-500B舰载型无人直升机在鄱阳试飞基地首飞成功，该型号的成功研制填补了我国轻小型舰载无人直升机领域的空白。AR-500B舰载型无人直升机最大起飞重量500kg，任务载荷 70kg，最大续航时间4h；控制半径100km，最大平飞速度140km/h，巡航速度120km/h，使用升限4000m，可以广泛用于执行海面广域监视与识别任务。​​为适应舰载无人直升机停放空间小、工作环境恶劣、起降过程风险大、电磁环境复杂等不利因素，直升机所设计团队在原型机的基础上换装重油发动机，对燃油、结构、电气、飞控系统进行适应性改装设计。​​针对无人直升机的海上使用需求，直升机所设计团队开展了小型电动助降装置、着舰引导系统和自动着舰控制律等设计研制；针对海上使用环境，开展了“三防”（防湿热、防霉菌、防盐雾）环境试验，使AR-500B舰载型无人直升机能够基本适应海上及船上环境。​
*China Ocean Shipping Magazine*
11 minutes ago from Haiqiangguo Road Chaohua

*[AR-500B ship-based unmanned helicopter successfully made its first flight]*

On November 27, the AR-500B carrier-based unmanned helicopter developed by the AVIC successfully flew for the first time at the Poyang test flight base. The successful development of this model has filled the gap in the field of light and small ship-borne unmanned helicopters in China. AR-500B ship-based unmanned helicopter has a maximum take-off weight of 500kg, a mission load of 70kg, and a maximum endurance of 4h; a control radius of 100km, a maximum level flight speed of 140km/h, a cruising speed of 120km/h, and a service ceiling of 4000m. It can be widely used to perform wide-area surveillance and identification tasks at sea.

In order to adapt to difficult factors such as small parking space of the shipborne and harsh working environment, the high risk of take-off and landing, and the complicated electromagnetic environment, the helicopter design team replaced the original prototype with heavy oil engine and design adaptive modification on the fuel, structure, electrical and flight control system.

In response to the needs of unmanned helicopters at sea, the design team of the Helicopter Institute has carried out the design and development of small electrical landing assistance devices, landing guidance systems and control rules for automatic landing. Specifically against the maritime environment, the "Three Preventions" (anti-humidity, anti-mold, anti-salt spray) environmental test has been carried out, such that the AR-500B ship-based unmanned helicopter could basically adapt to the marine and shipborne environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

AR-500 models




Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1334361722254143492

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> AR-500B ship-based UAV made its maiden flight on November 27, 2020
> View attachment 692561
> View attachment 692562
> View attachment 692563
> View attachment 692564
> View attachment 692565
> View attachment 692566
> 
> Via @航空工业直升机所 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *中国FH 98无人运输机交付首架首飞成功：能短距起降，适合边远地区运输*
> Jul 7, 2020
> 
> 
> jun wang
> 
> 7月5日，FH-98无人运输机降落在西北某机场跑道，标志着该型无人机合同交付首架首飞取得成功。 FH-98无人运输机以运-5B为基础平台，具有短距、简易跑道起降能力，可以满足边远城市、山区、海岛等物流配送运输需求。
> 
> _*Translation:*_
> On July 5, the FH-98 unmanned aerial vehicle landed on the runway of an airport in northwest China, marking the success of the first flight of this type of UAV contract delivery.
> 
> The FH-98 unmanned transport aircraft uses Yun-5B as the basic platform, has simple, short-distance runway take-off and landing capabilities, and can meet the needs of logistics transportation in remote cities, mountainous areas, and islands.


*Cargo drone delivers mutton from Inner Mongolia to Ningxia*
2020-12-10 09:19:43 Ecns.cn Editor : Li Yuxin

(ECNS) -- A large cargo drone carrying 1.5 tons of grassland mutton successfully completed its trial operation Tuesday.

The drone FH-98 flew from Otog Front Banner, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, to Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.

It took the drone 1 hour to arrive at its destination, much shorter than overland transport time of 2.5 hours.

This is the first time the drone FH-98 has participated in such a venture, increasing the average transportation efficiency by 60 percent.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=911755139362593

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

JSCh said:


> *Cargo drone delivers mutton from Inner Mongolia to Ningxia*
> 2020-12-10 09:19:43 Ecns.cn Editor : Li Yuxin
> 
> (ECNS) -- A large cargo drone carrying 1.5 tons of grassland mutton successfully completed its trial operation Tuesday.
> 
> The drone FH-98 flew from Otog Front Banner, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, to Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.
> 
> It took the drone 1 hour to arrive at its destination, much shorter than overland transport time of 2.5 hours.
> 
> This is the first time the drone FH-98 has participated in such a venture, increasing the average transportation efficiency by 60 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=911755139362593



I hope they air transport the Mongolian sheep gifts as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

siegecrossbow said:


> I hope they air transport the Mongolian sheep gifts as well.


I think the sheep gift comes in quantity of hundreds of sheep or so... which the journey of the flock creates its own sensation, and I will say a rather spectacular view. Once the livestock is being transported by air, it loses much its thrilling effects.

Btw, does any one have any idea whether such sheep gift event is being held annually / biennially or else? I watched a footage of that quite some time ago.

* * * * *

A good read of the past article about the *Feihong-98 (FH-98)*, at the moment the world's largest unmanned transport aircraft, as well as the *Shifei Y5B*, the venerable native aircraft from which the commercial cargo drone has its adaptation.

*China’s self-developed commercial drone Feihong-98 completes test flight*









China’s self-developed commercial drone Feihong-98 completes test flight


A large commercial drone developed and modified by the China Academy of Aerospace Electronics Technology made a successful test flight at Baotou test site in North China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region on Tuesday.




www.chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

It seems that the updated version of CH-5 UAV now has a range over 10,000 km and can stay in the air for more than 120 hours without refueling, and carrying payload of 1,400 kg (Assume maximum range and maximum payload cannot co-exist).





__





大疆又创一新纪录、彩虹-5换装新型发动机航程达1万公里……_无人机


比起原先的传统发动机，重油发动机可以精确利用每一滴燃料，雾化后的燃料可以与空气充分燃烧，其提供的能量自然是要远远超过之前的传统发动机。 消息称，尽管该武器的原理看起来十分简单：利用现在的远程控制技术，…




www.sohu.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

52051 said:


> It seems that the updated version of CH-5 UAV now has a range over 10,000 km and can stay in the air for more than 120 hours without refueling, and carrying payload of 1,400 kg (Assume maximum range and maximum payload cannot co-exist).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 大疆又创一新纪录、彩虹-5换装新型发动机航程达1万公里……_无人机
> 
> 
> 比起原先的传统发动机，重油发动机可以精确利用每一滴燃料，雾化后的燃料可以与空气充分燃烧，其提供的能量自然是要远远超过之前的传统发动机。 消息称，尽管该武器的原理看起来十分简单：利用现在的远程控制技术，…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sohu.com



120 hours sounds really excessive. Do we have a second source (preferably from the manufacturer) on this? The title claims that DJI developed the drone, which is completely bogus and makes me question its authenticity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Globenim

siegecrossbow said:


> hours sounds really excessive. Do we have a second source (preferably from the manufacturer) on this? The title claims that DJI developed the drone, which is completely bogus and makes me question its authenticity.


Its not saying that CH-5 is developed by DJI. The article is reporting about two drones, CH-5 and a commercial DJI drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lcloo

They are fitting a new aviation heavy oil engine with 600KW power, replacing the original 110KW engine. (Aviation heavy oil is different from marine heavy oil. ). Heavy oil engine is a new development in China, and it's use on CH-5 is a first on Chinese UAV.

I believe the 10,000KM range and 120 hours duration is a speculated figure, unfortunate the Zhuhai airshow is postponed otherwise we might get the official figures.

The article has 2 parts. Part (1) is on CH-5 changing to new heavy oil engine. Part (2) mentions DJI drones achievement on search and rescue. Part (1) is not related to part (2).

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Globenim

lcloo said:


> They are fitting a new aviation heavy oil engine with 600KW power, replacing the original 110KW engine. (Aviation heavy oil is different from marine heavy oil. ).


Ironically it does make the drones more suitable for marine operations 😉

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @通航圈 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337942371892219906

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 52051

CCTV news show some of the unmanned combat vehicles from PLA army, equipped with heavy machine guns, anti-tank missiles and/or scout equipments, and has a top speed of 120 km/hour.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## samsara

52051 said:


> CCTV news show some of the unmanned combat vehicles from PLA army, equipped with heavy machine guns, anti-tank missiles and/or scout equipments, and has a top speed of 120 km/hour.
> 
> 
> View attachment 696510
> 
> View attachment 696511
> 
> View attachment 696512
> 
> View attachment 696513
> 
> View attachment 696514


解放军新型无人战车亮相 配备多种武器 可替代作战人员执行任务






_The new type of *unmanned combat vehicle* of the PLA Army shows up, equipped with a variety of weapons, which can take the place of combat personnel to carry out tasks_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Wow ... for the first time a quite clear image of an operational WZ-7 Soaring Dragon II in PLAAF grey with serial numbers - albeit partially psed - was posted.

(Image via @iiiii23 from Weibo via Huitong's CMA-Blog)

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## LKJ86

Via @80强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kungfugymnast

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 695192
> View attachment 695193
> View attachment 695194
> View attachment 695195
> 
> Via @通航圈 from Weixin



Is this really a drone? Looks like it has cockpit and more of pre WW2 era obsolete transport plane


----------



## siegecrossbow

kungfugymnast said:


> Is this really a drone? Looks like it has cockpit and more of pre WW2 era obsolete transport plane



It is a converted An-2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341060164066095107

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 699477
> 
> Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin




Wow ... looks like the first confirmed PLAAF CH-5 with the 51611 serial (would be an ECT Brigade)






Here's the source:



https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/xBH1OoZD5NnPASeUM-PHNw


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 699477
> View attachment 699475
> View attachment 699476
> 
> Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin




Would be interesting to know its PLAAF designation?!


----------



## LKJ86

Via www.81.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @铁肩重拳 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1344015182088044545

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

The 50th WL-2 is handed over to the customer.







Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CIA Mole

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 702143
> View attachment 702144
> View attachment 702145
> View attachment 702146
> View attachment 702147
> View attachment 702148
> View attachment 702149
> View attachment 702150
> View attachment 702151
> View attachment 702152
> View attachment 702153
> View attachment 702154
> 
> Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin



Does CH5 have Ram coating of any sort? I see that it has stealth shaping.


----------



## LKJ86

CIA Mole said:


> Does CH5 have Ram coating of any sort? I see that it has stealth shaping.


Do you mean CH-7?


----------



## CIA Mole

LKJ86 said:


> Do you mean CH-7?








This is CH5 no? Isn't the sharp sides meant to reduce radar return?


----------



## vi-va

CIA Mole said:


> View attachment 702156
> 
> 
> This is CH5 no? Isn't the sharp sides meant to reduce radar return?


not designed for stealthy. Cloud Shadow is stealthy to some extent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## CIA Mole

Do all new Chinese UAV use Chinese engines?


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

CIA Mole said:


> Do all new Chinese UAV use Chinese engines?



Cloudshadow and Soaring Dragon definitely use domestic turbojets. CH-5 uses upgraded heavy oil engine that increases loitering time considerably.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

siegecrossbow said:


> Cloudshadow and Soaring Dragon definitely use domestic turbojets. CH-5 uses upgraded heavy oil engine that increases loitering time considerably.


Just pay attention to the UAVs used by PLA.


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> The artificial precipitation variant of WL-2 has been certified.
> View attachment 689462
> 
> Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin


" 甘霖-Ⅰ" UAV makes its maiden flight on January 6, 2021



















Via @航空工业 from Weibo



























Via @岳书华001 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> " 甘霖-Ⅰ" UAV makes its maiden flight on January 6, 2021
> View attachment 703994
> View attachment 703995
> View attachment 704003
> View attachment 704004
> View attachment 704005
> View attachment 704006
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo
> 
> 
> View attachment 704008
> View attachment 704010
> View attachment 704011
> View attachment 704012
> View attachment 704013
> View attachment 704014
> View attachment 704015
> View attachment 704017
> 
> Via @岳书华001 from Weibo





But this one flew already earlier ... at least it looks the same like this one:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329689647430119424

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Deino said:


> But this one flew already earlier ... at least it looks the same like this one:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1329689647430119424


A new variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @ 彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

For Artificial Weather Modification


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346781043550896128

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346871726190153730

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 704091
> View attachment 704092
> View attachment 704093
> View attachment 704094
> View attachment 704095
> View attachment 704096
> 
> Via @ 彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.06:

_With the support from provincial government of Gansu, China Meteorological Administration and CAAC, AVIC today flew its drone *Gan Lin 1* (甘霖, *"rain after a long drought"*) dedicated to climate control. It is *a variant of Wing Loong 2*. _


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1346837133466554368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> " 甘霖-Ⅰ" UAV makes its maiden flight on January 6, 2021
> View attachment 703994
> View attachment 703995
> View attachment 704003
> View attachment 704004
> View attachment 704005
> View attachment 704006
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo
> 
> 
> View attachment 704008
> View attachment 704010
> View attachment 704011
> View attachment 704012
> View attachment 704013
> View attachment 704014
> View attachment 704015
> View attachment 704017
> 
> Via @岳书华001 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> " 甘霖-Ⅰ" UAV makes its maiden flight on January 6, 2021
> View attachment 703994
> View attachment 703995
> View attachment 704003
> View attachment 704004
> View attachment 704005
> View attachment 704006
> 
> Via @航空工业 from Weibo
> 
> 
> View attachment 704008
> View attachment 704010
> View attachment 704011
> View attachment 704012
> View attachment 704013
> View attachment 704014
> View attachment 704015
> View attachment 704017
> 
> Via @岳书华001 from Weibo





LKJ86 said:


>


*China's First Weather-Control UAV Makes Debut Flight*
China's first large unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) for weather modification operation successfully made its debut flight on Wednesday at an airport in northwest China's Gansu Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Wow ... again at Malan AB!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

By the way, the original source of this image is:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347668858308587520

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

WJ-700 UAV makes its maiden flight on January 11, 2021










Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> WJ-700 UAV makes its maiden flight on January 11, 2021
> View attachment 705807
> View attachment 705808
> View attachment 705809
> 
> Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin




Do we have any idea, where the WJ-700 performed its maiden flight or even more, where the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC) has its main flight test facility?


----------



## qwerrty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

LKJ86 said:


> WJ-700 UAV makes its maiden flight on January 11, 2021
> View attachment 705807
> View attachment 705808
> View attachment 705809
> 
> Via @海鹰航空通用装备有限责任公司 from Weixin


From Henri Kenhmann at East Pendulum on 2021.01.12:

The drone *WJ-700* developed by _Institute No. 3 of CASIC_ successfully completed its maiden flight on 11 January. The MTOW *3500 kg* and 20 FH machine is designed _for high-speed reconnaissance and strikes_. It had been exhibited at the Zhuhai 2018 Show with missiles like CM-102, C-705KD... etc.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348676926181818368

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5










Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

Interesting that a turbojet (turbo fan?) powered drone has a loitering time of 20 hours. That’s a lot longer than that of Cloudshadow.


----------



## Deino

😲


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349265493362929665

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5




Via 宿东

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351471143895633922

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

DJI has entered service, lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355283073408114697

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ali_Baba

52051 said:


> DJI has entered service, lol
> 
> View attachment 710483
> 
> View attachment 710484
> 
> View attachment 710485
> 
> View attachment 710486
> 
> View attachment 710487



The beatuy of DJI to china, is that has managed to get the "rest" of the world to pay for the R&D for DJI systems and now it has inhouse v.v.v. cheap drones it can use on a disposable basis for military operations .... now, that is forward thinking !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

CH-5




Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Self-Flying Carmaker EHang Selected by EU to Pilot Medical Air Mobility Services - Caixin Global


Self-Flying Carmaker EHang Selected by EU to Pilot Medical Air Mobility Services



www.caixinglobal.com












EHang to Demonstrate Medical Air Mobility via Participation in EU-supported SAFIR-Med Project


GUANGZHOU, China, Feb. 05, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- EHang Holdings Limited (Nasdaq: EH) (“EHang” or the “Company”), the world's leading autonomous aerial...




www.globenewswire.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @亮剑东南 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaybird

I wish there are more photos of those exotic or stealth next generation UAV. The CH series and similar looking types are kinda of boring now.


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @陆军新闻 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

9 swarm drones launched from a mother drone

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Ali_Baba

IblinI said:


> 9 swarm drones launched from a mother drone
> 
> View attachment 730063



Can you imagine one of these creeping up on a S400 installation and droping those swarm drones to take out an entire battery .....


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业气动院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

IblinI said:


> 9 swarm drones launched from a mother drone
> 
> View attachment 730063




Wow ... this is all i could find

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中航无人机系统公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Chinese scientists build unmanned amphibious aircraft - Xinhua | English.news.cn


*Chinese scientists build unmanned amphibious aircraft*
_Source: Xinhua _|_ 2021-04-20 20:41:51 _| _Editor: huaxia_

SHANGHAI, April 20 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have developed an amphibious unmanned aerial vehicle that can take off and dive underwater.

Named after Nezha, a beloved Chinese mythological figure, the aircraft design features fixed wings on either side of the fuselage and rotors on the top. The rotor arms can be folded after the aircraft dives in the water and unfolded when it surfaces.

The aircraft was built by researchers from the Shanghai Jiaotong University after a five-year study, which was recently published in the international journal Ocean Engineering.

The design integrates the concepts of underwater glider and unmanned aerial vehicle, enabling it to fly, hover in the air and land on the water and dive, said co-author Zeng Zheng, an associate researcher at the university's School of Oceanology.

"Conventional wisdom has it that no aircraft can make a flight and a dive simultaneously. We invented Nezha to break such a stereotype, allowing it to travel freely through air and water," Zeng said.

According to the researchers, the patented aircraft can work at a depth of 50 meters underwater, and it has a max load capacity of 5 kg. It was tested last year in Qiandao Lake, in east China's Zhejiang Province, and it will undergo sea trials this year in the South China Sea.

Nezha can be widely used in maritime search and rescue as well as marine science and engineering, experts say.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Well ... China and UAVs, it's never getting boring and you always will be surprised. The as yet unannounced CH-6 UAV was unveiled by CASC own official Wechat account. 😮

... and now up to the CH-7! 😉

Report by Kelvin Wong via https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...d-reconnaissance-uav-development-breaks-cover

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Deino said:


> Well ... China and UAVs, it's never getting boring and you always will be surprised. The as yet unannounced CH-6 UAV was unveiled by CASC own official Wechat account. 😮
> 
> ... and now up to the CH-7! 😉
> 
> Report by Kelvin Wong via https://www.janes.com/defence-news/...d-reconnaissance-uav-development-breaks-cover
> 
> 
> View attachment 736125


looks like nasa d8 concept


----------



## j20blackdragon

FL-2 Stealth UCAV

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Daniel808

j20blackdragon said:


> FL-2 Stealth UCAV



That's one is bada5s. With *22,000kg MTOW* and *6,000kg Payload*.

Definetly a Strategic UCAV bomber league 😳 crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## j20blackdragon

Daniel808 said:


> That's one is bada5s. With *22,000kg MTOW* and *6,000kg Payload*.
> 
> Definetly a Strategic UCAV bomber league 😳 crazy



Yes, and 7,000km range.

This thing is a monster.

Everyone should keep in mind that the info regarding this UCAV are not fanboy rumors. It is coming from the company itself. Zhongtian Feilong made the announcement on its official WeChat account. They are the ones comparing the FL-2 directly to the B-21. So don't be surprised if the payload is actually higher than 6,000kg, otherwise why make the comparison?

A lot of Western defense analysts weren't paying attention during the previous Zhuhai Air Show. I think they have your attention now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China unveils latest drone 
countermeasures at radar expo*
By Cao Siqi and Liu Xuanzun in Nanjing
Published: Apr 23, 2021 02:41 PM Updated: Apr 23, 2021 07:44 PM




An S-band 3D TWA low-altitude surveillance radar developed by China Electronics Technology Group Co is on display at the 9th World Radar Expo in Nanjing, East China’s Jiangsu Province on April 23, 2021. Photo: Cui Meng/GT


With aerial drones becoming an increasing threat to both traditional and non-traditional security fields, China has developed a series of countermeasures. Some of these new technologies are on display at an ongoing radar show.

Developed by the No.14 Research Institute of the state-owned China Electronics Technology Group Corporation (CETC), the YLC-48 portable multipurpose reconnaissance radar is one of the star products exhibited at the 9th World Radar Expo. The event is being held from Thursday to Saturday in Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu Province.

The YLC-48 is characterized by its small size, as it can be carried by a single soldier, making it very different from other radar systems of similar functionalities. And it's China's first portable phased array radar, the Global Times learned on Friday from the No.14 Research Institute at the expo.





An S-band 3D TWA low-altitude surveillance radar developed by China Electronics Technology Group Co is on display at the 9th World Radar Expo in Nanjing, East China’s Jiangsu Province on April 23, 2021. Photo: Cui Meng/GT

Dubbed the "terminator of drones," this radar has an good ability to detect low-altitude, small and slow targets despite strong noise waves close to the ground. And it can effectively detect and track incoming targets from any angle, its developer said.

According to a statement the No.14 Research Institute sent to the Global Times, the YLC-48 uses a large number of digital integrated circuits, and it can be mounted on all kinds of lightweight weapons platforms, can conduct missions under all-weather conditions, and can be rapidly deployed and withdrawn.

The No.14 Research Institute has also developed the AUDS high-mobile anti-drone system based on the YLC-48. This system can greatly enhance China's public safety and low-altitude security defense capabilities in sensitive regions, the institute said.



The S-band 3D TWA low-altitude surveillance radar developed by the No.38 Research Institute of CETC. Photo: Courtesy of CETC

Another anti-drone radar system, making its first public appearance at the expo, is the S-band 3D TWA low-altitude surveillance radar developed by the No.38 Research Institute of CETC.

This radar system can simultaneously detect and track targets including low-flying cruise missiles, warplanes and small drones; it can provide information including distances, locations, heights, speeds and directions, CETC said in a statement sent to the Global Times.

It will be deployed in key locations like cities, nuclear plants and military facilities, its developer said.



The S-band 3D TWA low-altitude surveillance radar developed by the No.38 Research Institute of CETC. Photo: Courtesy of CETC

Over the past few years, drones have been getting more civilian and military applications. But mostly, their usage is unauthorized and not monitored, making them a great potential aerial threat, analysts said.

Low-altitude, small and slow targets like drones poses many threats to air defense, as they have become some of the major killing weapons in real combat, Hu Mingchun, director of the No.-14 Research Institute, told the Global Times in an exclusive interview on the sidelines of the expo on Thursday.

As drones have also become easily accessible to normal people, incidents involving unauthorized flying of drones are also becoming frequent, Hu said. "That is why we are bringing radar systems specially designed to deal with low-altitude, small and slow targets."

Detecting drones is difficult because of their small size and also because they often fly low. Noise waves from the ground often disrupts radar signals, said Zuo Qunsheng, chairman of China Radar Industry Association.

But the Chinese radar industry has done a lot of work and already dealt with many problems well, Zuo said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

j20blackdragon said:


> Yes, and 7,000km range.
> 
> This thing is a monster.
> 
> Everyone should keep in mind that the info regarding this UCAV are not fanboy rumors. It is coming from the company itself. Zhongtian Feilong made the announcement on its official WeChat account. They are the ones comparing the FL-2 directly to the B-21. So don't be surprised if the payload is actually higher than 6,000kg, otherwise why make the comparison?
> 
> A lot of Western defense analysts weren't paying attention during the previous Zhuhai Air Show. I think they have your attention now.



Yes, that's crazy !
And with China Production Capacity, they can easily churn out this thing with large number.


Imagine your country get carpet bombed by this Bomber drone fleet.
Yes you can shot down some of them, but they suffer no casualties and can easily replace the downed one in the few days.

What a desperate war for enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @学习军团 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

HW-350










Via @中国航天报 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LKJ86

Via @北海舰队 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国航天空气动力技术研究院 from Weixin


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Cargo drone delivers mutton from Inner Mongolia to Ningxia*
> 2020-12-10 09:19:43 Ecns.cn Editor : Li Yuxin
> 
> (ECNS) -- A large cargo drone carrying 1.5 tons of grassland mutton successfully completed its trial operation Tuesday.
> 
> The drone FH-98 flew from Otog Front Banner, Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, to Yinchuan, Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region.
> 
> It took the drone 1 hour to arrive at its destination, much shorter than overland transport time of 2.5 hours.
> 
> This is the first time the drone FH-98 has participated in such a venture, increasing the average transportation efficiency by 60 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=911755139362593


南海的浪涛​6月13日 22:51 来自 微博 weibo.com​无人运五（航天科技集团九院 飞鸿-98）的自动化空投。#微博公开课#​*Waves of the South China Sea*
At 22:51 on June 13th from Weibo 

Automated airdrop of Unmanned Transport Five (Feihong-98, Ninth Academy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @中国兵器试验 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

TP500







Via @南海的浪涛 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

-------



LKJ86 said:


> *TP500*
> View attachment 754536
> View attachment 754537
> 
> Via @南海的浪涛 from Weibo



jeccomposites.com 

*Guangwei Composites delivered parts for the TP500 drone air-freighter - JEC Group*
Thierry SAINT-MARTIN

2-3 minutes


The TP500 unmanned transport aircraft is mainly used in the unmanned cargo transportation market. The maximum take-off weight is 1.4 tons, the commercial capacity is 500 Kg, the maximum speed is 260 km/h, and the maximum range is 1,000 km. The whole machine is mainly designed and manufactured using composite materials, and is assembled and connected by an advanced integrated process, which reduces the structural weight to the greatest extent. Mainly to meet the needs of the unmanned freight

transportation market in China’s mainland and islands, as well as Southeast Asia, the Middle East, North Africa and other countries and regions, the TP500 can be retrofitted to perform remote sensing mapping, human shadow engineering, communication support, emergency rescue and other tasks.

The unmanned transport aircraft is developed by the First Aircraft Institute as the overall development unit, and Yitong UAV System Co., Ltd. as the overall assembly unit. Guangwei Composites undertakes the development tasks of prepreg main materials and large parts, delivered to customers as a whole for final assembly and test run. In the wake of the delivery of the rear fuselage and tail wing, the front fuselage will be delivered soon.

In recent years, Guangwei Composites has actively developed its unmanned composite material business based on its own carbon fiber and composite material industry chain advantages. With the ability to supply from carbon fiber and prepreg to the development of composite parts and complete machine composite materials, the company announces having accumulated rich experience in drone manufacturing and civil aviation system construction, and successfully delivered for AR500 series drone helicopters, high-altitude solar long-range drones and other types of drones to customers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @洋务先驱张之洞 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413127661681922058

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1413128931591430150Meituan @meituan
Jul 8, 2021

Meituan today introduced a new, self-developed drone model and announced plans for a #drone logistics network pilot program in Shanghai at the 2021 WAIC, reflecting the company’s hope to use inclusive #technology and #innovation to help people live better.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

A wide variety of Chinese UAVs, need some of them.


----------



## ozranger

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> A wide variety of Chinese UAVs, need some of them.
> View attachment 762840


This is an old photo on a drone display event at Malan airbase in August 2018.

@Deino had an excellent tweet in 2019 about this event.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1203589781009129474
There was also some effort trying to identify the model numbers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

航空工业​7-20 10:55​来自 TRS微博管理平台​​【刚刚，我国最大通用无人机成功首飞



】7月20日，内蒙古莫旗机场，由航空工业研制的运5通用无人机轻盈飞上蓝天，顺利完成飞行计划，平稳落地滑回。我国最大通用无人机成功实现首次“自由飞翔”！​
*AVIC*
7-20 10:55
From the TRS Weibo management platform

[Just now, my country’s largest general-purpose UAV successfully flew for the first time [aircraft]]

On July 20, the Yun-5 general-purpose UAV developed by the AVIC industry flew into the blue sky at Moqi Airport in Inner Mongolia, successfully completing the flight plan and landing smoothly. my country's largest universal drone successfully achieved its first "free flight"!








​








China's largest general-purpose drone makes successful maiden flight - CnTechPost


China's largest general-purpose drone made a successful maiden flight, CAAC News reported Tuesday.




cntechpost.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @彩虹无人机科技有限公司 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qwerrty

Chinese EV maker XPeng unveils the X2, its prototype autonomous flying car - Gizmochina


Autonomous flying cars are not widespread, so it is bound to draw huge attention wherever it is mentioned. While we may still not be too close to having the concept of autonomous flying cars being operational, it seems tremendous progress is being made along this line. Chinese electric vehicle...




www.gizmochina.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## siegecrossbow

qwerrty said:


> Chinese EV maker XPeng unveils the X2, its prototype autonomous flying car - Gizmochina
> 
> 
> Autonomous flying cars are not widespread, so it is bound to draw huge attention wherever it is mentioned. While we may still not be too close to having the concept of autonomous flying cars being operational, it seems tremendous progress is being made along this line. Chinese electric vehicle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gizmochina.com



It literally uses the same configuration as Ehang. Are they suing?


----------



## chinasun

Https://images.app.goo.gl/ANngKZV8Apz53HmL7
The fl-2 Chinese unmanned stealth transport aircraft has a maximum takeoff weight of 22000 km, a practical lift limit of 15 km, a cruising altitude of 10-12 km, a flight speed of 600-780km per hour, a maximum flight speed of close to 900km / h, a maximum range of 7000 km, and can fly for 10 hours. Judging from the data, the plane is relatively close to the Xmuri 47B, which was dismounted by the US military.


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Ganlin UAV succesful flight on July the 22nd.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

看航空​7-27 16:56 来自 微博 weibo.com​​#航空心声# 7月22日傍晚，AR500无人机旋翼切割空气的声音，驱走了阿荣旗通用机场周围的静谧，飞机安全着陆，森林浮空中继平台成功完成100公里飞行验证，顺利通过初步验收，标志着该系统已具备实战能力。本次演示飞行中，AR500无人机连续飞行了220千米，飞行时间达160分钟，飞行高度为2950米，离测控车最远距离达101千米，再次展现了AR500无人机优越的飞行性能。​
*Watch aviation*
7-27 16:56 from weibo.com

On the evening of July 22, the sound of AR500 drone rotors cutting the air, drove away the silence around Arongqi General Airport. The aircraft landed safely. The forest firefighting hovering relay platform successfully completed the 100-kilometer flight verification and successfully passed preliminary acceptance. It marks that the system has actual operating capabilities. In this demonstration flight, the AR500 drone flew continuously for 220 kilometers, with a flight time of 160 minutes, a flying altitude of 2950 meters, and a maximum distance of 101 kilometers from the TT&C vehicle, once again demonstrated the superior flight performance of the AR500 UAV.












​


----------



## Technology World

China recently unveiled Wing Loong-10 Ground Attack Drone. It is capable of conducting long-range ground attack missions. It uses 1Ton thrust ZF850 Engine. 

*Please subscribe to our Youtube Channel.*





It can carry 440 pounds combined of both weapons and reconnaissance gear, has a range of 2,500 miles and can remain aloft for 20 hours.

The drone is capable of being fitted with a variety of sensors, including a forward looking infrared turret and synthetic aperture radar. Intended for use as a surveillance and aerial reconnaissance platform, the drone is capable of being fitted with air-to-surface weapons for use in an unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) role.

It can carry the BA-7 air-to-ground missile, YZ-212 laser-guided bomb, YZ-102A anti-personnel bomb and 50kg LS-6 miniature guided bomb.

*Gallery















*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Itachi

Technology World said:


> China recently unveiled Wing Loong-10 Ground Attack Drone. It is capable of conducting long-range ground attack missions. It uses 1Ton thrust ZF850 Engine.
> 
> *Please subscribe to our Youtube Channel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can carry 440 pounds combined of both weapons and reconnaissance gear, has a range of 2,500 miles and can remain aloft for 20 hours.
> 
> The drone is capable of being fitted with a variety of sensors, including a forward looking infrared turret and synthetic aperture radar. Intended for use as a surveillance and aerial reconnaissance platform, the drone is capable of being fitted with air-to-surface weapons for use in an unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) role.
> 
> It can carry the BA-7 air-to-ground missile, YZ-212 laser-guided bomb, YZ-102A anti-personnel bomb and 50kg LS-6 miniature guided bomb.
> 
> *Gallery
> View attachment 769476
> View attachment 769477
> View attachment 769478
> View attachment 769479
> View attachment 769480
> *



Looks like the General Atomics Avenger, which can carry 3,500 lbs (1,600 kg) of armament. More than 7 times Wing Long 10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Itachi said:


> Looks like the General Atomics Avenger, which can carry 3,500 lbs (1,600 kg) of armament. More than 7 times Wing Long 10.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 769561
> 
> 
> View attachment 769562


Wing long 10 is just the export variant, PLA's version is the double engine wind shadow..

On topic, it was not "recently" unveiled, but at least 4-5 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## casual

Technology World said:


> China recently unveiled Wing Loong-10 Ground Attack Drone. It is capable of conducting long-range ground attack missions. It uses 1Ton thrust ZF850 Engine.
> 
> *Please subscribe to our Youtube Channel.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can carry 440 pounds combined of both weapons and reconnaissance gear, has a range of 2,500 miles and can remain aloft for 20 hours.
> 
> The drone is capable of being fitted with a variety of sensors, including a forward looking infrared turret and synthetic aperture radar. Intended for use as a surveillance and aerial reconnaissance platform, the drone is capable of being fitted with air-to-surface weapons for use in an unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV) role.
> 
> It can carry the BA-7 air-to-ground missile, YZ-212 laser-guided bomb, YZ-102A anti-personnel bomb and 50kg LS-6 miniature guided bomb.
> 
> *Gallery
> View attachment 769476
> View attachment 769477
> View attachment 769478
> View attachment 769479
> View attachment 769480
> *


dude, this drone has been in service since 2016... and it has payload of more then 400kg. your numbers are way off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

casual said:


> dude, this drone has been in service since 2016... and it has payload of more then 400kg. your numbers are way off.




But not in service with the PLAAF AFAIK?!


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> But not in service with the PLAAF AFAIK?!


I thought it was in service as Wind Shadow


----------



## Deino

casual said:


> I thought it was in service as Wind Shadow




In the PLAAF? I only know rumours and images of single ones at Malan or Huangdicun, but I have the feeling they are still in test ...


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> In the PLAAF? I only know rumours and images of single ones at Malan or Huangdicun, but I have the feeling they are still in test ...


Im not certain either. But it has been around for quite some time now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Globenim

Technology World said:


> China recently unveiled Wing Loong-10 Ground Attack Drone.


lol riding the wave of insecure Indians and Americans with that clickbait? 😄

Original *Indian *disinfo article from *November 2, 2020*:








China Unveils Wing Loong- 10 Attack Drone


China has displayed its new Wing Loong-10 attack drone at Nanchang Airshow 2020 that kicked off on Saturday. The aircraft is a ground-attack version of the Wing Loong. It uses 1t thrust ZF850 engine that costs ¥6 million, according to reports. Developed by Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group, the...




www.defenseworld.net




Exact same text and even that was already full of spins and disinformation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

IblinI said:


> Wing long 10 is just the export variant, PLA's version is the double engine wind shadow..
> 
> On topic, it was not "recently" unveiled, but at least 4-5 years ago.



General Atomics Avenger's first flight was in 2009...



https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/cloud-shadow-unmanned-aerial-vehicle-uav/ Still, it's nothing impressive. It still has 400 kg payload capacity vs the General Atomics Avenger 1600 kg *internal payload capacity, for a total of 2900 kg payload capacity (internal + external). *


----------



## IblinI

Itachi said:


> General Atomics Avenger's first flight was in 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.airforce-technology.com/projects/cloud-shadow-unmanned-aerial-vehicle-uav/ Still, it's nothing impressive. It still has 400 kg payload capacity vs the General Atomics Avenger 1600 kg *internal payload capacity, for a total of 2900 kg payload capacity (internal + external). *


No body knows the exact figure for the payload and besides it was never meant to be the same class as avenger, please spare us with your "bis" mentality.


----------



## Itachi

IblinI said:


> No body knows the exact figure for the payload and besides it was never meant to be the same class as avenger, please spare us with your "bis" mentality.



bis?? Is that a new word you just invented lol??

It's the same class an the general atomics avenger. You can do all sorts of mental hoops to get around the mere fact that the Wing Loong is just a cheap copy of the avenger.


----------



## IblinI

Itachi said:


> bis?? Is that a new word you just invented lol??
> 
> It's the same class an the general atomics avenger. You can do all sorts of mental hoops to get around the mere fact that the Wing Loong is just a cheap copy of the avenger.


Oh, the infamous itachi is back..
Lol, same class, why would they designed something if PLA never given out such requirement..to satisfied ones ego?
Btw, how many avenger has been inducted by US or any other countries?


----------



## Itachi

IblinI said:


> Oh, the infamous itachi is back..


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Itachi said:


> Looks like the General Atomics Avenger, which can carry 3,500 lbs (1,600 kg) of armament. More than 7 times Wing Long 10.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 769561
> 
> 
> View attachment 769562



But General Atomics Avenger does not seem operational. 









General Atomics MQ-20 Avenger - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## FuturePAF

FOOLS_NIGHTMARE said:


> Ganlin UAV succesful flight on July the 22nd.
> View attachment 764590
> 
> View attachment 764591
> 
> View attachment 764592



Jamming pods? If so, interesting


----------



## IblinI

Itachi said:


> Why would the US sell it if all of its allies already have drone programs of their own??
> 
> China can continue selling cheaper and inferior version of it for all the US cares. The iterations of Wing Loong has been shot down many times already in various wars from the Yemeni to the Libyan. Even crashed during Pakistani tests.


Thanks for the purchased of winglong 2
from Pakistan.


----------



## Brainsucker

Itachi said:


> Looks like the General Atomics Avenger, which can carry 3,500 lbs (1,600 kg) of armament. More than 7 times Wing Long 10.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 769561
> 
> 
> View attachment 769562



Isn't this OOT? @Deino, what do you think about it? I thought this thread is discussing Chinese UAV, not some General Atomics Avenger things.


----------



## Moon

Not sure if this is the right place, but they're used primarily with drones:
Is there any information on China's EO/IR capabilities? How effective are they? US has one of the most impressive EO/IR systems in service, so I'm sure it's development and improvement is something China is putting efforts into.
Also does China have Wide Area Motion Imagery modules in service?


----------



## Yongpeng Sun-Tastaufen

Itachi said:


> Why would the US sell it if all of its allies already have drone programs of their own??
> 
> China can continue selling cheaper and inferior version of it for all the US cares. The iterations of Wing Loong has been shot down many times already in various wars from the Yemeni to the Libyan. Even crashed during Pakistani tests.



@Deino @waz @Foxtrot Alpha @krash @Irfan Baloch @LeGenD

Troll post by @Itachi


Itachi said:


> Why would the US sell it if all of its allies already have drone programs of their own??
> 
> China can continue selling cheaper and inferior version of it for all the US cares. The iterations of Wing Loong has been shot down many times already in various wars from the Yemeni to the Libyan. Even crashed during Pakistani tests.



Chinese drones are inferior? BBC disagree.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

TB001 strike-capable, reconnaissance unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) in service?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430735230055288834

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

PS and correction:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430818796319776768


----------



## Deino

It was seen today again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1430854482594725889

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436224239485423635China Xinhua News @XHNews
China state-affiliated media

China's first professional test base for unmanned aerial vehicles (UAV) has been put into service in Jingbian County, NW China's Shaanxi Province, filling a gap in the country's UAV industry chain


China's first drone test base commissioned








3:05 PM · Sep 10, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

this jet powered drone flapping wings like a bird 

casic uav research


https://imgur.com/Fgr1N9w

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Deino

*GLOBALink | China's long-range WJ-700 UAV showcased at Airshow China 2021*


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445034481711255553


----------



## Deino

Finally not only a very clear image of a PLAAF WZ-7 but the first one showing full serial numbers. In fact it is a bit surprising, but no. 21071 fits to the 16th Special Mission (or Specialised) Division in the NTC, which so far operates several Y-8/9 EW-variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Deino

A PS:

(6) @Rupprecht_A auf Twitter: "Update! Finally an image of a PLAAF WZ-7 showing its serial numbers from the 48th Air Regiment. In fact at first a bit surprising, but overall it makes perfectly sense: The 48th AR was formerly a transport unit and seems to be reformed after 2017 at Shangliao. https://t.co/Of6nMxeeyK" / Twitter


----------



## qwerrty

https://imgur.com/ExQj6UG

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469110317166653440

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## siegecrossbow

Deino said:


> *GLOBALink | China's long-range WJ-700 UAV showcased at Airshow China 2021*



WJ-700 has secured export orders!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

siegecrossbow said:


> WJ-700 has secured export orders!
> 
> View attachment 800954


WJ-700 is a HALE, can perform ISTAR missions via SATCOM or datalink over a range of 2400 km, in attack mode it can carry various munitions. China bans export of HALE since 2015 (alongside with supercomputer exceeding 8 teraflop), wonder why the ban is lifted for this deal? Who's the buyer?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

Shotgunner51 said:


> WJ-700 is a HALE, can perform ISTAR missions via SATCOM or datalink over a range of 2400 km, in attack mode it can carry various munitions. China bans export of HALE since 2015 (alongside with supercomputer exceeding 8 teraflop), wonder why the ban is lifted for this deal? Who's the buyer?
> 
> View attachment 801073



I was not aware of such limitation until you brought it to my attention. My guess would be to Saudi Arabia or UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

siegecrossbow said:


> I was not aware of such limitation until you brought it to my attention. My guess would be to Saudi Arabia or UAE.


Yes very likely, anyway let's see how it turns out, it's unprecedented that a waiver be granted on export ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal.

Shotgunner51 said:


> WJ-700 is a HALE, can perform ISTAR missions via SATCOM or datalink over a range of 2400 km, in attack mode it can carry various munitions. China bans export of HALE since 2015 (alongside with supercomputer exceeding 8 teraflop), wonder why the ban is lifted for this deal? Who's the buyer?
> 
> View attachment 801073


I think the ban on super computers is based on very outdated specs and needs to be significantly revised upwards when single professional GPU cards are already pushing tens of double precision teraflops.


----------



## Shotgunner51

Bilal. said:


> I think the ban on super computers is based on very outdated specs and needs to be significantly revised upwards when single professional GPU cards are already pushing tens of double precision teraflops.


Yes they should, computing speed is a tech that progress exponentially. From time to time Depart of Commerce in conjunction with Department of Technology do adjust scope/specs of Export Ban (latest adjustment 28 August 2020), perhaps they should raise the bar on supercomputer to appropriate levels in next adjustment.


----------



## IblinI

siegecrossbow said:


> WJ-700 has secured export orders!
> 
> View attachment 800954


Sold in huge numbers as described in the article? Some said more than a hundred.
@The SC Very possibly from Mid east buyer.


----------



## Shotgunner51

It appears that the GJ-11 was redesigned, at least in part, by the 601 Shenyang Institute. An AVIC article suggests that the calibration of a new campaign of static tests, to test the new structure, was completed in November 2021.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1477157642040582145

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Well




... if real, this could be another major surprise!

But what is it?



... a new high-speed reconnaissance UAV, an UCAV, a 6th generation testbed/demonstrator or some sort of loyal-wingman UAV?
Any more information available, where it was spotted?

(Image via 航空母舰吧)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> Well
> 
> 
> 
> ... if real, this could be another major surprise!
> 
> But what is it?
> 
> 
> 
> ... a new high-speed reconnaissance UAV, an UCAV, a 6th generation testbed/demonstrator or some sort of loyal-wingman UAV?
> Any more information available, where it was spotted?
> 
> (Image via 航空母舰吧)
> 
> 
> View attachment 808846




Issue solved ... it's a fake again!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482392660363075584

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

WZ-7 operating from Shigatse


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1482442234842783744

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1484491288682860544

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

China-made heavy-lift drone used in high-altitude construction project​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

LKJ86 said:


> China-made heavy-lift drone used in high-altitude construction project​


Good to see you back!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese 'Rainbow' drone to be used for exploration of geological resources in Qinghai-Xizang Plateau*​By Global Times
Published: Mar 30, 2022 11:52 PM





Caihong drone Photo: Wechat account of Aerospace CH​
China's domestically produced Caihong, or Rainbow drone, will be used for exploration of geological resources in the Qinghai-Xizang Plateau and polar regions, according to a statement released by the Aerospace CH UAV Co on Wednesday.

Aerospace CH UAV Co is a listed company under China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp.

The China Aero Geophysical Survey and Remote Sensing Center for Natural Resources and Aerospace CH UAV Co signed a framework agreement on strategic cooperation on March 17 to establish a comprehensive strategic partnership in several fields, including Aerogeophysical exploration tech research and development of drones, and technical services at home and abroad. 

Aerogeophysical exploration is a new and high-tech method that combines geophysical exploration and aviation and can obtain a variety of geophysical field information quickly and efficiently. There are advantages for drones to carry out the survey as they can work fast and efficiently and will not be affected by terrain conditions and human factors, the company said.

It has become a global technical trend to solve airborne geophysical surveys to combine the tech of drones and geophysical exploration, according to the company.









Chinese 'Rainbow' drone to be used for exploration of geological resources in Qinghai-Xizang Plateau - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @重庆发布 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## siegecrossbow

【专题报道五】长空远海巡天骄，猛禽何处可遁逃——记十一院彩虹公司某型号无人飞行器技术研发团队


记十一院彩虹公司某型号无人飞行器技术研发团队




mp.weixin.qq.com







> Our company's technical research and development team of a type of unmanned aircraft has successfully realized the development and first flight of the world's first prototype unmanned early warning aircraft, the aircraft has successfully completed various exercises and collaborative exploration tasks for many times, taking a solid step for the development of China's early warning aircraft industry and the promotion of national defense means!
> 
> The team members are the backbone of the system, to meet the demand of radar equipment, based on a type of UAV redesign, successfully improve and realize the domestic first structure load integrated wing skin design technology and domestic first airborne HVDC DC power supply and distribution system design technology, and conquer the complex environment of electromagnetic compatibility design technology.
> 
> In 2021, the technology research and development team participated in the drill code-named "XX". Under the superposition of multiple work affairs, the team overcame the practical difficulties such as repeated epidemic situation, manpower shortage, high intensity and high temperature environment, and traveled to several test flight sites to ensure the smooth progress of the mission.*In this exercise, a type of unmanned warning system for the first time with a type of warning aircraft, successfully detected the blue air target, project team withstand pressure to meet the challenge, the successful completion of the exercise task, f*ully demonstrated the rainbow series products advanced and forward-looking, greatly improve the influence of eleven drones and competitiveness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DF41

Drone swarms can now fly autonomously through thick forest


WASHINGTON: A swarm of 10 bright blue drones lifts off in a bamboo forest in China, then swerves its way between cluttered branches, bushes and over uneven ground as it autonomously navigates the best flight path through the woods. The experiment, led by scientists at Zhejiang University...




www.channelnewsasia.com





The Chinese team tested their drones in different scenarios - swarming through the bamboo forest, avoiding other drones in a high-traffic experiment, and having the robots follow a person's lead.

"Our work was inspired by birds that fly smoothly in a free swarm through even very dense woods," wrote Zhou in a blog post.



*And China do not go around 'GAME CHANGER' this and 'GAME CHANGER' that like Indians and USA
Maybe Indians got trademark and copyright to use  'GAME CHANGER' this and 'GAME CHANGER' that 

CHINA JUST GO AND DO WHAT IS NECESSARY
AND SEND ENEMIES ATTACKING CHINA TO WISH THEY DRINK COFFEE AND SMELL ROSES INSTEAD.*



🇨🇳🇨🇳🇨🇳 **WANG SUI WANG WANG SUI 萬歲 萬 萬歲** 🇨🇳🇨🇳🇨🇳

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Watch a swarm of drones navigate a forest without crashing


A new navigation system for drones reduces the processing power needed to avoid obstacles, even in tricky environments like forests




www.newscientist.com




Scientists @ZJU_China present a new flight planning algorithm that enabled #drones to fly in a swarm through a crowded bamboo forest, efficiently avoiding collisions

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521912839404937218

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## vi-va

JSCh said:


> Watch a swarm of drones navigate a forest without crashing
> 
> 
> A new navigation system for drones reduces the processing power needed to avoid obstacles, even in tricky environments like forests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newscientist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scientists @ZJU_China present a new flight planning algorithm that enabled #drones to fly in a swarm through a crowded bamboo forest, efficiently avoiding collisions
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521912839404937218


Very useful to counter guerilla in the rain forest, such as Vietnamese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @四川腾盾科技 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MisterSyed

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 843388
> View attachment 843389
> 
> Via @四川腾盾科技 from Weixin


do these birds drop freedom too?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

JSCh said:


>


AI is gona make life complicated

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## DF41

MisterSyed said:


> do these birds drop freedom too?



They likely can and will send information to other birds that might drop gifts that will prevent that person from getting any older, even if that birdie do not drop gifts. 

But that will not ever happen if that person drink coffee, or tea, or beer, or whisky, and go smelling roses or other peaceful pursuits 

Be at peace with China and be friends with China is laudable . As that might enable one to die of old age .

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>


From the same Zhejiang University Fast lab.

Researchers at Zhejiang University have developed a palm-sized robot that can autonomously fly to and perch on indoor platforms with different inclination angles, including vehicle-mounted and handheld mobile platforms. #HiTechChina

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532950273932550146








Real-Time Trajectory Planning for Aerial Perching_哔哩哔哩_bilibili


Video for the IROS submission.Title: Real-Time Trajectory Planning for Aerial Perching.Preprint: https://arxiv.org/abs/2203.01061Code: to be released.




www.bilibili.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## LKJ86

TP500










Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> TP500
> View attachment 854848
> View attachment 854849
> View attachment 854850
> 
> Via @航空工业一飞院 from Weixin


China's homegrown TP500 unmanned transport plane makes maiden flight​


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo


----------



## LKJ86

Via https://www.cannews.com.cn/2022/0629/346357.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

A China-developed unmanned aerial vehicle has finished testing its high-altitude communication platform at an airport located at 4,328m in SW China's Sichuan. This is world's 1st time that a UAV carrying a base station counducted such test in a high-altitude area without signal.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547470380826185728

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

By the way … any news on the CH-6 and CH-7? The CH-7 was already announced to fly „soon“ at the Zhuhai 2018 AIrshow and last year they unveiled the CH-6 … but thing since then?


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

A research institute of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has successfully conducted an onboard testing flight on its shipborne unmanned helicopter AR-500BJ. https://globaltimes.cn/page/202207/1271201.shtml

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1550735136253448192

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视军事 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onebyone

China's FH-95 electronic warfare drone passes performance test

By 
Liu Xuanzun
Published: Jul 26, 2022 11:50 PM





Fei Hong series UAVs are displayed at Airshow China 2021 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province. Photo: Courtesy of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation

China's domestically developed FH-95 electronic warfare unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) passed a milestone test that examined the aircraft's performance, with experts saying on Tuesday that the new UAV's electronic warfare capabilities will add a new dimension to the popular armed reconnaissance drones.

Independently developed by the Aerospace Times Feihong Technology Co (ATFTC) under the state-owned China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp, the medium-range, electronic warfare armed reconnaissance drone FH-95 successfully completed a performance test at an undisclosed test base, Beijing-based magazine Unmanned Vehicles reported on Monday.

The FH-95 series drone has a ton-class takeoff weight, can carry more than 250 kilograms of a wide selection of mission payloads, and has an endurance of more than 24 hours, allowing the operator to conduct complex combat missions including comprehensive reconnaissance in highly contested battlefield environments, as well as electronic warfare and pinpoint elimination, the report said.

In addition to traditional missions like armed reconnaissance, border patrol and maritime surveillance, the FH-95 electronic warfare drone can work in a formation with other types of drones, providing electronic jamming and cover for the latter as they conduct other missions, the magazine said.

Electronic warfare is a vital component of modern combat, Chen Jianguo, the ATFTC's general manager and researcher, told the Global Times in an exclusive interview at the Airshow China 2021 held in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province, where the FH-95 was on display.

Drones capable of electronic warfare, reconnaissance and early warning will become essential in combat as they can conduct remote detection outside the defense area or carry out tactical feints and saturated attacks in coordination with manned aircraft, Chen said.

Contemporary popular drones are mainly designed for reconnaissance and attack roles, so a drone capable of electronic warfare will provide a new dimension to drone deployment, a Beijing-based military expert who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Tuesday.

In a possible combat scenario, the FH-95 electronic warfare drone could conduct electromagnetic interference first, providing cover for the FH-97, a high-speed stealth drone, to penetrate and destroy hostile defense lines. The FH-92A, a type of traditional armed reconnaissance drone, can then conduct follow-up attacks, the Global Times learned from the ATFTC.

The FH-95 series drone completed its first test flight in 2017, was delivered to a key client in 2019, and received its first export contract in 2021, according to Unmanned Vehicles.

A new variant in the FH-95 series has been carrying out test flights in a test base in Northwest China recently, the report said, without giving more details








China's FH-95 electronic warfare drone passes performance test - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553063986408476672

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553757029004713984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## siegecrossbow

onebyone said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1553757029004713984



Skyhawk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## casual

China's AR-500CJ shipborne unmanned helicopter completes maiden flight​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

China develops detection drone for weather modification


China develops detection drone for weather modification-



english.news.cn




China develops detection drone for weather modification​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-08-14 09:18:30

BEIJING, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- China has developed a new drone system for weather modification operations, capable of implementing a remote-sensing detection of clouds, rain, wind, and aerosols in the air under its flight route.

The platform, featuring large-load, long-endurance, low-maintenance cost, and quick deployment, completed its 75-minute maiden flight from an airport in northwest China's Shaanxi Province, proving the machine's safety and capabilities of its air-borne facilities.

Among the machine's new functions are laser-microwave dual detection, active/passive joint detection, and remote-sensing in-situ detection, according to an institute under the China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation, one of its developers.

The success of its maiden flight marks a breakthrough for China-made unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) used in multiple-functional remote-sensing detection for weather modification. It can contribute to disaster reduction and ecological protection.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 通航在线

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南部战区 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Wing Loog 2H














































Via @航空融媒 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @内地小天王23456 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 四川腾盾科创

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @八一青春方阵 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 873713
> View attachment 873714
> View attachment 873715
> View attachment 873716
> 
> Via 四川腾盾科创


Cloud seeding drones deployed to put out wildfire in Sichuan​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566067882844426242

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

Chinese “Flying carpet” drone





New, Any indication China has a cyclorotor uav? Would especially help add lift to helicopter UAV designs.


----------



## JSCh

Qimingxing-50, a solar-powered plane developed by AVIC successfully completed a 26-minute test flight today from Yulin, Shaanxi. Taking off at ~09:50 UTC and landing at ~10:16 UTC.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1566074903530418176

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视新闻客户端

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 880368
> View attachment 880369
> View attachment 880370
> 
> Via 央视新闻客户端

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alphapak

Has China got a similar project to the Turkish Kizilelma?


----------



## S10

alphapak said:


> Has China got a similar project to the Turkish Kizilelma?


Multiple


----------



## alphapak

S10 said:


> Multiple



Can you name them or are they secret?


----------



## huanghong

alphapak said:


> Can you name them or are they secret?


Dark Arrow? This type of aircraft has been in flight testing for several years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Most interesting find!!

Looks like a CH-5 XXL for maritime surveillance and in fact I find that green/blueish primer interesting, since we've seen it mostly on naval types like the new J-15B, the J-35, KJ-600 and the JL-10J.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## S10

alphapak said:


> Can you name them or are they secret?











China’s Next Generation Unmanned Assassins - Asian Military Review


China is beginning to reap the harvest of a decades-long investment into its unmanned aircraft research and development sector, with new and emerging UCAVs.




www.asianmilitaryreview.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ozranger

alphapak said:


> Can you name them or are they secret?



The most prominent one is the SAC Dark Sword with model unveiled in 2006.

The Dark Sword is on a 5th generation configuration. The project remains highly secretive and nobody knows about its actual progress. Some aviation analysers believe a prototype conducted a maiden flight by mid 2018 or even earlier.














Speculated battlefield deployment with J-20 twin seaters as loyal wingmen.






I believe there are some other ongoing smaller projects run by state owned or private companies such as the following FL-71






However there are some new comers on generation 6 configuration now, especially the following one from CAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

ozranger said:


> The most prominent one is the SAC Dark Sword with model unveiled in 2006.
> 
> The Dark Sword is on a 5th generation configuration. The project remains highly secretive and nobody knows about its actual progress. Some aviation analysers believe a prototype conducted a maiden flight by mid 2018 or even earlier.
> 
> View attachment 880991
> 
> View attachment 880989
> 
> View attachment 880992
> 
> 
> Speculated battlefield deployment with J-20 twin seaters as loyal wingmen.
> 
> View attachment 881001
> 
> ...




But the question remains: How real is the Dark Sword ? Or better how real is it still?


----------



## LKJ86

Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## serenity

alphapak said:


> Has China got a similar project to the Turkish Kizilelma?





S10 said:


> Multiple





huanghong said:


> Dark Arrow? This type of aircraft has been in flight testing for several years.
> View attachment 880897
> View attachment 880898





ozranger said:


> The most prominent one is the SAC Dark Sword with model unveiled in 2006.
> 
> The Dark Sword is on a 5th generation configuration. The project remains highly secretive and nobody knows about its actual progress. Some aviation analysers believe a prototype conducted a maiden flight by mid 2018 or even earlier.
> 
> View attachment 880991
> 
> View attachment 880989
> 
> View attachment 880992
> 
> 
> Speculated battlefield deployment with J-20 twin seaters as loyal wingmen.
> 
> View attachment 881001
> 
> 
> I believe there are some other ongoing smaller projects run by state owned or private companies such as the following FL-71
> 
> View attachment 880999
> 
> 
> However there are some new comers on generation 6 configuration now, especially the following one from CAC.
> 
> View attachment 880996
> 
> 
> View attachment 880997




Graphic showing Dark Sword UCAV during exercises.

Years ago Chinese military leaks were talking about how AI piloted aircraft - either simulating manned fighters or UCAVs are beating manned fighters in simulation air combat and a year ago it was hinted that UCAVs are in actual exercise against fighters.






The whole priority purpose of J-20S is for closer range manned control of UCAVs and UAV swarms aka formations. This is much faster in response rate compared to ground based control which would be potentially thousands of kilometers away if not many hundreds of km away which means a few more seconds in transmission delay alone.

J-20S is the world's first fighter based UCAV/ UAV formation control platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BigMelatonin

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 881140


What is the name of the bottom right drone?


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 881037
> View attachment 881038
> View attachment 881039
> View attachment 881040
> View attachment 881041
> View attachment 881043
> View attachment 881044
> View attachment 881045
> View attachment 881046
> 
> Via CCTV 7 and @沉默的山羊 from Weibo


----------



## Deino

BigMelatonin said:


> What is the name of the bottom right drone?




Divine Eagle


----------



## casual

@Deino you're mentioned again.


----------



## Deino

casual said:


> @Deino you're mentioned again.




Really? What does he say?


----------



## S10

Deino said:


> Really? What does he say?



Man you should really call him out on citing you all the damn time.


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> Really? What does he say?


there's english subtitles and they are pretty accurate.



S10 said:


> Man you should really call him out on citing you all the damn time.


hey, I think it's a good thing. our Deino's getting some recognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

BigMelatonin said:


> What is the name of the bottom right drone?


Divine eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## Deino

casual said:


> there's english subtitles and they are pretty accurate.




Indeed ... I didn't look properly at the link and in the small frame of my mobile I missed it


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## aliaselin

Deino said:


> But the question remains: How real is the Dark Sword ? Or better how real is it still?


Obviously a concept model. The world waste too much time to dicuss it.



LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 881139
> View attachment 881140
> 
> Via @钢铁机机 from Weibo


For a so vague picture, how could he know it is a dual turbofan engine UAV?


----------



## Brainsucker

ozranger said:


> View attachment 881001


I still remember, that the first country who introduce this concept as their 5th generation fighter program was Japan. Or at least the first country who publish this kind of concept of 5th generation was Japan. But look at it now, Japan's concept still stay as concept, while China is actually has move forward far in term of implementation / development of the plan.

So the moral story of this situation is, don't brag if you don't have enough ability to do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

China Focus: China uses large UAV for cloud seeding over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau


China Focus: China uses large UAV for cloud seeding over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau-



english.news.cn




China uses large UAV for cloud seeding over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau​Source: Xinhua
Editor: huaxia
2022-10-02 16:11:45

BEIJING, Oct. 2 (Xinhua) -- China's Wing Loong-2H large civil unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) has recently conducted a cloud seeding operation on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, according to the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

Wing Loong-2H detected the precipitation clouds and successfully carried out artificial rainfall and snowfall enhancement over the Aemye Ma-chhen Range in the Sanjiangyuan region on the plateau, said the AVIC, the country's leading planemaker.

This operation is in joint efforts of the Weather Modification Center under the China Meteorological Administration (CMA), Meteorological Observation Center under the CMA, AVIC (Chengdu) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle System Co., Ltd., and multiple other units.

The large UAV was installed with the catalyzing device for precipitation enhancement, according to the AVIC.

It also carried the cloud-precipitation detection device to observe and provide data to the study on the characteristics and structure of cloud-precipitation on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau and the effects of precipitation enhancement.

The study helps facilitate the research of the cloud-precipitation mechanism on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau and related catalytic technologies.

During the operation lasting around five hours, it is estimated that the precipitation enhancement operation influenced up to 15,000 square kilometers, said the AVIC.

Sanjiangyuan, which means the "source of three rivers," is home to the headwaters of the Yangtze, Yellow, and Lancang rivers. Home to Sanjiangyuan, the province of Qinghai has been dubbed "the water tower of China."

Wing Loong-2H's operation this time is part of the tests of sizeable UAV-based precipitation enhancement on the plateau. It aims to increase snowfalls and ice coverage in typical glacier areas on the plateau.

It is designed to help improve the ability of cloud seeding on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, which is of great significance to sustain living and agriculture-stock production there, as well as explore ways to cope with climate change.

Before this operation, Wing Loong-2, another member of the Wing Loong large civil UAV family, has already carried out a high-altitude meteorological observation test on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.

In the next step, the CMA will push forward the construction of an extensive UAV-based airborne meteorological observation system for the ecological protection of the plateau.

The AVIC commits to continue boosting the development of UAVs and other advanced aeronautical products for weather modification efforts, further sustaining people's livelihood, well-being, and national economic construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/kj/2022-10/07/content_10189668.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Deino

Any idea what UAV/UCAV this one is? Some rumour it to be the CH-7 and on Twitter hype it as the H-20 (IMO clearly not) but at least it is none of the known UAVs.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581685675849814016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IblinI

Deino said:


> Any idea what UAV/UCAV this one is? Some rumour it to be the CH-7 and on Twitter hype it as the H-20 (IMO clearly not) but at least it is none of the known UAVs.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581685675849814016


GJ-11?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @通航圈 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Wow …

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via 四川腾盾科创

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 889180
> View attachment 889181
> View attachment 889182
> View attachment 889183
> 
> Via @通航圈 from Weixin





Deino said:


> Wow …
> 
> View attachment 889223
> View attachment 889224





LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 889359
> View attachment 889360
> View attachment 889361
> View attachment 889362
> 
> Via 四川腾盾科创

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

A Chinese university research team has set a Guinness record for the longest flight duration of an ornithopter, an unmanned aircraft that flies by flapping its mechanical wings.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587635355351535616

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

WL-3







Via 央视军事

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> WL-3
> View attachment 893325
> View attachment 893326
> 
> Via 央视军事







Via @蔚蓝色天罚-2 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

*WL-3*







Via @赤胆忠诚的龙骑卫 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via @FATIII from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LKJ86

Via @Polis城邦工作室 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @衝鋒号角 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

Via @天真卖萌Bernard from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LKJ86

CH-3D, CH-4, CH-5, CH-6, CH-7, CH-10, CH-T4...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## johncliu88

Too many types. Can't even remember the names of them. Great stuff.


----------



## nang2

johncliu88 said:


> Too many types. Can't even remember the names of them. Great stuff.


It needs a real war to figure out what to keep and what to toss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zsari

nang2 said:


> It needs a real war to figure out what to keep and what to toss.


Should utilize the Ukrainian War to test them out.


----------



## S10

Zsari said:


> Should utilize the Ukrainian War to test them out.


China has a policy not to aggravate an existing conflict.


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LKJ86

Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 901103
> 
> Via 央视网




What type is this?


----------



## Bilal.

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 901116
> 
> Via @鼎盛沙龙 from Weibo


Chinese MQ20 Avenger.


----------



## Deino

Deino said:


> What type is this?




Here we go, THANKs to the help of @zszczhyx/SDF it was identified as the Falcon-10 made by ZIYAN UAS!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## casual

Deino said:


> Here we go, THANKs to the help of @zszczhyx/SDF it was identified as the Falcon-10 made by ZIYAN UAS!
> 
> View attachment 901139


this one doesn't have a tail rotor


----------



## LKJ86

Via @航空融媒 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599962978182307840

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lcloo

casual said:


> this one doesn't have a tail rotor


It has 3 blades tail rotor. One of the rotor blades is hidden behind the UAV's tail, creating a false visual impression of having an upper and lower vertical stabilizers at the tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 903591
> 
> Via @航空融媒 from Weibo







Via @航空工业 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via http://www.81.cn/bg/2022-12/08/content_10204293.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via @枕戈观澜 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @南疆强军号 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

Via 央视网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

Americans are reportedly operating MQ-9 near Tibet to provide intelligence support to India on PLA positions. We might see some drone war in this region if fighting breaks out.


----------



## Horse_Rider

S10 said:


> Americans are reportedly operating MQ-9 near Tibet to provide intelligence support to India on PLA positions. We might see some drone war in this region if fighting breaks out.



I saw that article too. What drones does the Chinese army operate in borders with India and around Tibbet?


----------



## S10

Horse_Rider said:


> I saw that article too. What drones does the Chinese army operate in borders with India and around Tibbet?


GJ-2, which has a similar role. There is also the WZ-7 which is a recon drone.

China will need to increase its drone fleet and air assets in the area, because its ground forces are outnumbered in the theatre. It's not feasible to garrison the same number of troops as India on a plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Horse_Rider

S10 said:


> GJ-2, which has a similar role. There is also the WZ-7 which is a recon drone.
> 
> China will need to increase its drone fleet and air assets in the area, because its ground forces are outnumbered in the theatre. It's not feasible to garrison the same number of troops as India on a plateau.



Some drone deployments should be UCAVS, in case if needed.


----------



## lcloo

Horse_Rider said:


> Some drone deployments should be UCAVS, in case if needed.


GJ-2 aka Wingloong 2 is UCAV and is already deployed in Tibet. "GJ" in Chinese means "Attack" or "Strike".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bleek

S10 said:


> Americans are reportedly operating MQ-9 near Tibet to provide intelligence support to India on PLA positions. We might see some drone war in this region if fighting breaks out.


Article link please?

Also do you think China is going to allow America to operate with it's adversaries so freely right at it's borders 🤔

Measured response to show will against any provocation is probably a good idea, I wonder how Americans would react if you shot one of those drones down


----------



## Deino

Two more news!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604399316776456193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604403852635168769

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @高原战士 from Weixin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

Via @琴石2022 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86




----------



## Super Falcon

MD 22 looks a future design of uav at hypersonic speeds


----------



## CSAW

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612255759282372608


----------

